# Dogs with Passion



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

Not sure about yours but mine go bonkers when I say BIKE.


----------



## mtnbiker66 (Sep 27, 2004)

Sara has passion.......


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Mine is the same way, all i have to do is start gethering up my bike stuff, and she gets excited. Yeah, Sassy has Passion!


----------



## Bubbles & Me (Apr 13, 2007)

All I have to do is get anywhere near the bike!
Or say the words "Lets go"



]<a href="https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5435910" target="_blank">

[/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I love dogs. I love dogs more than people. I've never seen a dog stab another dog in the back for a promotion, or kill another dog over a religious dissagreement. This being so stated, on with the business at hand. 
The number of times I've had to lock up a brake and skid to a stop to avoid an unleashed dog, kinda kills my passion for your four legged friend on the trail. Why should I have to be at risk for serious injury or death because of your lifestyle choice? Oh, wait. Were we talking about second hand smoke, or dogs.
:nono:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> Why should I have to be at risk for serious injury or death because of your lifestyle choice? Oh, wait. Were we talking about second hand smoke, or dogs.
> :nono:


That argument is amazingly laughable.

Who do you blame when the bee bites you on the nose riding on the trail?

Oh wait, you suffer from entitlement issues-- that the trail should be only for you and every moment with the events that happen on the trail is in your complete control, don't you? Well biking is about dealing with obstacles and challenges. Dogs are just another form of them.

When you go skiing do you complain about the skiers who are slow and get in your way too, causing you to almost whipe out?

Accept that people have dogs on some trails and get over it. If you know the bar has smokers, don't hang out in those bars if you want to avoid the risk. It's very simple.

Personally, I just run over a dog if it's in my way on the trail...they are fairly tough and easy to train with negative reinforcement.


----------



## Powered by Sweat (Feb 1, 2006)

Meet Peekaboo! She dressed up like a crab for Halloween.


----------



## Bubbles & Me (Apr 13, 2007)

Where I go I seldom see anyone else. 
It is however mostly public forest and public land and I have just has much right to be there with my dog and use it in my way as the guy without one or the person on a horse or the person on a motorcycle or the birdwatcher or fisherman or hunter.
I understand there motivations and reasons for being there and respect that and acomadate them and am courtious an tolerant of them.
Most if not all are the same for me.
If someone told me I can't let my dog off the leash even out in the middle of the woods. Well.. I mean come on


----------



## dpr (Mar 1, 2007)

In any given space with different users theres going to be a conflict of interest over how the space is used. I feel as long as dog owners take reasonable steps to ensure there dog is not creating a hazard by training them as pups not to chase cyclists, sitting/coming to heel when called first time ect; there is no problem. Its about sharing and compromising for the sake of everyones enjoyment. 

Any number of naturally occuring obstacles such as fallen trees or wild animals may cause you to slow down. Slower, perhaps nervous begginer trail riders may also clog up single track. We wouldn't remove them would we!

Awesome dog pictures, keep it up!


----------



## Sisco_28601 (Mar 16, 2007)

I ride with my dog. While she's a really good trail dog, she sometimes pisses me off when she won't get out of my way. When I ride with other people, it is my responsibility to make sure I'm the only one she pisses off. 

If you run into us on the trails and she's in your way, give her a little shout and a little bump if that's not enough. If you're fast enough that she gets in your way while riding fast, then you should have sufficient skills to achieve that. Apply your skills and you won't wipe out...

Sorry, I don't have shots of her on the trails...


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Umm...I'm not sure that showing porn to bunnies is illegal anywhere...

Just wanted to say the two border collies in the OP photos are gorgeous! Love those dogs.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

catnash said:


> Not sure about yours but mine go bonkers when I say BIKE.


Indy is a German Shepherd and he runs trail like it's his job. If I say "ride" or "bike", he goes crazy. If I touch my bike, he runs to the front door and waits.

To the dog haters out there...
Indy is trained to run right behind my bike and as long as you leave him alone, he probably won't even pay any attention to you because he is too busy doing his job. He has never caused anyone any problems on the trail. AND I haven't had issues with anyone else's dogs when I ride.

To the dog owners out there...
Show respect to others by making sure your dog is properly trained. Riding buddies, other trail users and even YOUR DOG will respect you more. Use your head. Leave the pooch at home when you know it is the right thing to do.

I wish I really could be as wonderful as my dog thinks I am.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

Cheers for some of the positive posts, They are very inteligent and obey all commands. If you thought what could happen to you every day you'd be so scared....


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> Why should I have to be at risk for serious injury or death because of your lifestyle choice?


your "lifestyle choice" of riding a mountain bike puts you at risk of serious injury or even death BY DEFAULT. what's the difference between a dog running loose on the trail and a rabbit? or a deer? or even another human being for that matter?
a dog running loose on the trail off leash just gives you someone else to blame. a good rider rides under control, and has a pretty decent sense of what's going on around him. if you're flying blindly downhill and around corners with little to no concern for what may lie ahead, then its not the fault of anyone other than yourself if you hit someone, someone's pet or even a tree. :nono:


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> You CHOOSE to have a dog. That doesn't give you the right to impose your choice on me. Go smoke a turd, loser.
> 
> BTW, this post wil be removed by PC, cowards, that call themselves moderators. :thumbsup:


so YOUR choice to ride a mountain bike is greater and more important than the choices of any other trail users? say, a hiker? a hiker with a dog? a biker with a dog? i must've missed the sign at the trailhead that stated the trails could only be used according to YOUR choices.


----------



## matteus (Mar 27, 2005)

I like dogs... but I have seen a few people not have them in control -- I've been almost attacked twice by dogs (good thing I was doing downhill and was able to out run them, and the owners finally got them under control). If I had a dog I'd go with it on a trail, but I thought it was illegal to have an unleashed dog on public (any) lands? At least, I thought it was in New York state, but please correct me if I am wrong. 


Matt


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

I love dogs. I love dogs a lot. I've ridden with guys who have their dogs hauling ass right with us, head right off their back wheel. But I also have a nice scar across the bridge of my nose from where I went over the bars after trying to avoid a dog not on a leash. I would consider having a dog not on a leash the same as being a d**k on the trails. It's a matter of etiquette.


----------



## mtnbiker66 (Sep 27, 2004)

RickD. said:


> I love dogs. I love dogs a lot. I've ridden with guys who have their dogs hauling ass right with us, head right off their back wheel. But I also have a nice scar across the bridge of my nose from where I went over the bars after trying to avoid a dog not on a leash. I would consider having a dog not on a leash the same as being a d**k on the trails. It's a matter of etiquette.


  Sounds like you have a scar from a lack of bike skills. A dog is easy to hop over.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

mtnbiker66 said:


> Sounds like you have a scar from a lack of bike skills. A dog is easy to hop over.


This attitude sucks. There is no need to belittle him for taking evasive action and injuring himself rather than creaming the dog. Who are you to make that judgment, not having been there?


----------



## mtnbiker66 (Sep 27, 2004)

ryguy79 said:


> This attitude sucks. There is no need to belittle him for taking evasive action and injuring himself rather than creaming the dog. Who are you to make that judgment, not having been there?


 If it comes down to me and the dog......the dog is getting the bashguard. I still know that they are easy to hop.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

mtnbiker66 said:


> If it comes down to me and the dog......the dog is getting the bashguard. I still know that they are easy to hop.


could you hop a full grown wolfhound? or a mastiff?

I know what you mean about putting yourself before the dog, but you're generalizing a bit here.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*Another dog/bike thread...*

I get a beer post ride, Suka gets a nap.


----------



## akitadogg (May 23, 2005)

Unless the dog is knee high to a grasshopper, smacking into the dog (With a bicycle) isn't going to hurt it.

After a dog is bike savvy (one front tire smack), that dog shouldn't be a problem with bicycles.

Most dogs are smarter than most people so that's no surprise.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

mtnbiker66 said:


> Sounds like you have a scar from a lack of bike skills. A dog is easy to hop over.


Actually next time I'm hitting the owner. It's not the dogs fault; he's just being a dog. And the bike skills aren't a problem.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I'm going for a record on how many times the first one can be posted... thanks for the pic edemtbs.

As far as bikes and dogs, if the place you ride allows dogs off a leash expect to encounter dogs off a leash. You guys that complain about it can go ride where dogs aren't allowed if its such a big deal. If you are bothered by a dog when riding in a place where its not allowed I can understand being annoyed. Jeez, some peoples sense of entitlement and ego are getting out of hand...



















The kind of looks you get if you don't take them riding enough...










Sleeping after the ride...


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

sparrow said:


> I get a beer post ride, Suka gets a nap.


Beautiful husky Tim. I'm still depressed from anonymoronous putting me in my place. I might never ride on the trails again....


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

catnash said:


> Not sure about yours but mine go bonkers when I say BIKE.


My BC goes crazy when I say "Run." She's got waaaay to high if a prey drive to let her off leash, so no biking for her  But we do go for 90+ minute runs and she loves every minute of it.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

davec113 said:


>


LOL!!!

love the picture.

Nola is petrified of bikes. if you bring a bike into the room she is in she gets low to the ground, looks paniced, and gets out of the room at the first opportunity.

but....

get her out to the trail and all bets are off....









the rooms in my house may not be big enough to share but the trails have plenty of space.









post ride...









rt


----------



## Scary Mc (Mar 10, 2004)

"Did you say singletrack?"


----------



## marks_bike (Aug 22, 2006)

Good thread!

Here's my loyal riding partner, Klaus. Unfortunately, he's been sidelined for the last month and a half. He almost died from an intestinal problem (intestinal adhesion or something like that) that needed surgery to correct. As soon as I get his weight back up and the vet clears him, I'll take him back out on the trail. 



















This is him 3 weeks after his surgery. Still on the skinny side.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

mtnbiker66 said:


> If it comes down to me and the dog......the dog is getting the bashguard. I still know that they are easy to hop.


I love these threads where someone posts a pic of his dog having a blast on a ride and then it evolves into the "dogs shouldn't be off leash" argument. 

As mtnbiker66 says, if it comes down to me or the dog on the trail, the dog's getting it. Both of our dogs have been hit when they were learning to ride by me and other buddies. My message to them (my buddies) was that they'll learn if they get a tire in their rear a couple of times so I asked them to give the dogs a bit of a tire rub if they didn't yield from a voice command (move). Sure enough, after a few of those, we've never had an issue with them getting in the way again.....that's 2-3 rides per week for 4 and 6 years respectively.

DaveC, your record is in tact!! That pic still rules though.......  If I even walk into my garage, my boys know something is up and then start running around the house like a bunch of monkeys on crack.

Cheers,
EB


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

sparrow said:


> I get a beer post ride, Suka gets a nap.


Did you know that "suka" is russian world for dog


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah, I picked it for the Chukchi (Siberian Native people) word for "fast". While out for a run one day, I yelled "SUKA!" real loud across the park, and a Russian girl was there walking her dog (an officially Off Leash dog park, by the way) and she giggled, said it was Russian for "*****". Not in a derogatory way, but just meant "female dog", huh.


----------



## Rez (Nov 15, 2006)

*Etiquette*



RickD. said:


> I love dogs. I love dogs a lot. I've ridden with guys who have their dogs hauling ass right with us, head right off their back wheel. But I also have a nice scar across the bridge of my nose from where I went over the bars after trying to avoid a dog not on a leash. I would consider having a dog not on a leash the same as being a d**k on the trails. It's a matter of etiquette.


Rick D,
It seems you have a good perspective of the English language but do you actually understand it. You state that "It's a matter of etiquette". But what gives you the right to jump into a thread with the title "dogs w/ Passion" and ***** like a little school girl. Typically, I would not respond to something as trivial as your comments. But when I reviewed your profile I discovered that you live in Chicago and have invested over 6 g's into a mountain bike. Then I realized what type of person you are, a gas guzzling yuppie SUV driver. Who leaves the city to come out to the the country side for your riding. Maybe we would rather you stay in the city, since you seem to leave a trail of destruction where ever you go.

I ride every day with dogs and have yet to be taken out by one of them. But I do have bike skills which have come from years of riding. However, even with my bike skills, I have been taken out by bikers who ride out of control. I do not know your bike skills nor do I care. But if you can't miss a dog in the trail, you should buy some lessons. That seems to be your MO

In conclusion, you are being a d**k on this thread. Go back to your condo and ride the lake front.


----------



## Rubber Side Down (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks boneheads for ruining what started out to be a great thread about dogs.. Instead all I get to hear is how my dog is in your way. blah blah blah :madman: 

To those who posted pics of their dogs. Rock on, I want to see more! 

Maya's got the passion


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

Great trail pups!  My dogs have passion, but doubt they could keep up on the trail.  My dog, Sasha (the one in the background) would fit in my Camelbak, but she's terrified of it.


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

Dumb double-post


----------



## vinnycactus (Sep 17, 2005)

Kona post ride









Kona trying to eat squirrels


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

*Hi Klaus*



marks_bike said:


> Good thread!
> 
> Here's my loyal riding partner, Klaus.


Here's Lilli. She goes fricken nuts (as many of my crew can attest) as soon as we get in the lot. Out of the gate, she's good to go! Even poops off trail. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

wow. these are some of the nicest photos i have seen on mtbr. great looking dogs peeps.

Stu


----------



## marks_bike (Aug 22, 2006)

<sL4yEr>RuLz said:


> Here's Lilli. She goes fricken nuts (as many of my crew can attest) as soon as we get in the lot. Out of the gate, she's good to go! Even poops off trail. :thumbsup:


Nice! Klaus is the same way, he'll do that bark/howl thing the whole way to the trail head. Cracks me up!

Man, Lilly is huge compared to Klaus. He was real sick when he was a puppy, it kind of stunted his growth. I gotta mini weim. Still a spaz though, makes me tired just watching him. --Mark


----------



## LarsXC (Apr 22, 2007)

Interesting thread. Mixed emotions for me. I own a beautiful dog, but do not ride with her. The bottom line is we as dog owners are responsible for our pets. If we choose to walk, or ride with the animal off the leash, it falls on us. Where I live, its against the law to have them unleashed. I admire the well trained animals who are able to run with the bikers. But if a situation arrives, the owner better be prepared to get off the bike, or do whatever it takes to ensure the safty, or comfort of others. I am on both sides here. There are times when I am walking my dog, and a biker hauls past us at a much too close distance. It startles myself, and sometimes the dog. 2 months ago while I was riding, a unleashed large dog decided to run me down. At 1st he was biting at my rear tire. I stopped, and he decided my foot looked like a better object to him. At this point, I reached into my pack, and grabbed a folding baton that I carry. Long story short, I broke his front paw. The owner called the police on me. The owner was cited for unleashed pet, and some wreckless BS charge. I did not choose to persue any other charges. As a pet owner, if my dog ever showed aggression like that, I would drive her head thru the ground! No matter what the situation, a responsible pet must do whatever is necessary to ensure the safty and well being of other animals, and people.


----------



## rocks'r'friends (Mar 30, 2007)

Berlin loves to ride. Only way to get her even close to tired, unfortunately if she is tired I am dead. Never had a problem with her on the trails, she knows the sound of a fast rolling tire and jumps off the trails if she hears one gaining.

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=262173&stc=1&d=1179255859
DSC00844.JPG


----------



## LarsXC (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

LarsXC said:


> Interesting thread. Mixed emotions for me. I own a beautiful dog, but do not ride with her. The bottom line is we as dog owners are responsible for our pets. If we choose to walk, or ride with the animal off the leash, it falls on us. Where I live, its against the law to have them unleashed. I admire the well trained animals who are able to run with the bikers. But if a situation arrives, the owner better be prepared to get off the bike, or do whatever it takes to ensure the safty, or comfort of others. I am on both sides here. There are times when I am walking my dog, and a biker hauls past us at a much too close distance. It startles myself, and sometimes the dog. 2 months ago while I was riding, a unleashed large dog decided to run me down. At 1st he was biting at my rear tire. I stopped, and he decided my foot looked like a better object to him. At this point, I reached into my pack, and grabbed a folding baton that I carry. Long story short, I broke his front paw. The owner called the police on me. The owner was cited for unleashed pet, and some wreckless BS charge. I did not choose to persue any other charges. As a pet owner, if my dog ever showed aggression like that, I would drive her head thru the ground! No matter what the situation, a responsible pet must do whatever is necessary to ensure the safty and well being of other animals, and people.


That sucks about your laws... I have worked with my dog enough to trust him around kids, dogs, and horses. Cats and Cows on the other hand are fair game  . Sometimes I will have a shock collar on mine if we will be around grazing cattle, etc. but I never really need to use it anymore. There are area where dogs are allowed off the leash, but if the dog cannot follow voice commands it can be an issue.

One of the plusses of riding with my dog is he will grab other dogs and pull them away from me if they act suspicious or jump up on me. He's done that a couple times without hurting the other dog. He will only get mean if another dog outright attacks him.


----------



## LarsXC (Apr 22, 2007)

Great looking dog Dave. What breed is he? How much does he weigh? How old is he?


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

LarsXC said:


> Great looking dog Dave. What breed is he? How much does he weigh? How old is he?


He's an American Pit Bull Terrier, 2.5 yrs old, 65 lbs

He won Judge's Choice from Hank Greenwood, Chairman of the ADBA at a show last summer: http://www.adbadog.com/p_home.asp but his tail sticks out a touch too high which might keep him from being a grand champion show dog. I don't have the time to show him anyway, rather be riding... 

I'm guessing yours is an apbt, or maybe an amstaff?


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Bubbles & Me said:


> All I have to do is get anywhere near the bike!
> Or say the words "Lets go"
> 
> Nice Beagle!
> ...


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

Rubber Side Down said:


> Maya's got the passion


That last pic of Maya rocks!

My black lab is not a very good traildog....once she finds a creek or pond to lay in the ride is over so she stays at home.


----------



## LarsXC (Apr 22, 2007)

Close. Dogo Argentino. 1 Years old. She weighs 95 lbs, and can be quite a handful. We still have alot of work to do with her training.


----------



## Rubber Side Down (Jun 7, 2004)

LarsXC said:


> Close. Dogo Argentino. 1 Years old. She weighs 95 lbs, and can be quite a handful. We still have alot of work to do with her training.


Hey LarsXC - this is a little off topic from the original post, but do you have any puppy pics of her? This is our new little guy (rescuee) and I'm trying to figure out what exactly he is besides the usual "pit mix" label they get at the shelter when they look anything like a pit. I'm thinking Dogo Argentino too, but I don't know. Have a look. He's about 4 months old and 30 lbs. His paws are pretty big so it'll be interesting to see how large he gets!


----------



## LarsXC (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

davec113 said:


>


Haulin' ASS through the buttruff!

Best

pic

so far.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Evil Patrick said:


> Haulin' ASS through the buttruff!
> 
> Best
> 
> ...


Don't encourage him Patrick......we're doomed to see that pic _forever_! 

Seriously, I'm super envious of that pic.....I'd love to get a pic of my boys hauling arse like that. It's rad when I've got my older dog in the lead and my younger one on my rear wheel and we're just rippin' it up and launching over everything. SO FUN! :thumbsup: Dave's got a winner with that shot!!

EB


----------



## LarsXC (Apr 22, 2007)

Cute pup Rubberside. May have some Dogo in him. As a reference point, my girl weighed 31 lbs at 8 weeks. Female Dogo's go around 80-100 lbs, males 90-120


----------



## DSMBisket (Mar 6, 2007)

I've only ridden a handful of times with mine because I don't want to have to deal with other dogs if I don't have a leash on him. He does not always get along with other dogs, especially other males. The few times I did take him on rides was over the winter on a few night rides since I figured I would have the trail to myself and he loved it.


----------



## cdahl (Jun 27, 2006)

Beautiful dog! What breed is he?


----------



## ailisa (May 25, 2006)

OMG this is the best thread I've seen in a long time. It totally put a smile on my face. So many beautiful creatures in one thread  

I'm so looking foreward to when I can get a dog on my own.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Might as well post some pics of Dude and Dixie. Dude's the biker, Dixie just can't get over her fear of the wheels.


----------



## SpecRider96 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have a question for all you who take your dogs riding with you.When I try and take mine out he goes full throttle as soon as we leave and of course runs out of steam pretty fast, so we are only able to go on short rides.Any advice on getting him to take it slow at first.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

SpecRider96 said:


> I have a question for all you who take your dogs riding with you.When I try and take mine out he goes full throttle as soon as we leave and of course runs out of steam pretty fast, so we are only able to go on short rides.Any advice on getting him to take it slow at first.


Good luck with that! Seriously, I don't know many dogs that don't go ape sh*t as soon as a ride starts.....

The best thing you can do is just to take him out more often and start upping his mileage until he gets into better shape. Maybe he's a breed that doesn't have the stamina though.....but you can't really tell unless you start getting him out on longer rides. I really find that if I don't take my dogs on rides for a couple of weeks, they have a drop off in their stamina. Last summer, we got married and went on our honeymoon so they didn't ride for a month and were in horrible riding shape when we got home. No matter how many walks they went on, it's just not the same.

Cheers,
EB


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

SpecRider96 said:


> I have a question for all you who take your dogs riding with you.When I try and take mine out he goes full throttle as soon as we leave and of course runs out of steam pretty fast, so we are only able to go on short rides.Any advice on getting him to take it slow at first.


BikeJoring!

Make him pull you on your bike. That is why I ride with mine, especially on leash. I can't run fast enough to run with them without getting pulled.


----------



## DSMBisket (Mar 6, 2007)

cdahl said:


> Beautiful dog! What breed is he?


He's a German Shepherd/Siberian Husky mixed breed.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

SpecRider96 said:


> I have a question for all you who take your dogs riding with you.When I try and take mine out he goes full throttle as soon as we leave and of course runs out of steam pretty fast, so we are only able to go on short rides.Any advice on getting him to take it slow at first.


When I had a trail-running pooch, he was well trained at "heel". Early on, he tried to boogie on by at
a faster speed, so here's what I did that sounds cruel, but really isn't. I'd take him on a flat,
easy trail that had high (3 ft) grass off to the sides. If he came up beside me, I'd "crowd" him over
into the high grass where he was forced to back off on speed. It worked. A couple of attempted
passes resulting in that type of "issue" for him to contend with? Nope. He was a fast learner.
Passing no workie. Me back off and heel now. Arf.

Boogie was one smart lab. I had him trained to do goofy stuff like walk backwards up stairs.

15 years old and it was game over.

I also had a very well trained Great Dane though there's no way in h ell I would take him out
for a trail run! He'd *win* in the "crowd out" maneuver.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

*dogs*

The harrier hound is Tele (as in telemark skiing). She is my brother's dog and can easily do 20 miles of singletrack without getting tired.

Sadie is the younger golden retriever. She is two and can usually get around 4 miles in before she is pooped out.

The pic of two dogs is Jake and Amber. Amber is the older one, she made it to 15 years old, but passed at this past Christmas.

They all love the woods!


----------



## SpecRider96 (Sep 30, 2005)

Cool thanks for the info , I will start taking him more often.And as far as breed he is a border collie so he was born to run!


----------



## Rubber Side Down (Jun 7, 2004)

FloridaFish - GREAT looking doggies you have there. How many miles is Dude good for? Just curious.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm not allowed to take our dog on bike rides, but do these count?


----------



## Rubber Side Down (Jun 7, 2004)

Foxy Ladies! :thumbsup:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Judd97 said:


> I'm not allowed to take our dog on bike rides, but do these count?


Are those the pups on the Gothic road near 401 in Crested Butte last year?


----------



## duke walker (Apr 10, 2005)

*how do you train a dog to do this?*

i love my dogs, but i dont ride with them because ive seen dogs run in front of their owners bike, others bikes, or get lost in the woods going too far ahead or getting distracted by sights and smells that take them far off trail. and what happens when they run thru poison oak?


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Rubber Side Down said:


> FloridaFish - GREAT looking doggies you have there. How many miles is Dude good for? Just curious.


Technically they're my brother's dogs, but I've been they're "roommate" for a few years. Never taken dude riding outside of the neighborhood. He's a good natured dog, but I've seen things that let me know that I won't be able to control him in every situation (nothing bad, but I won't take that chance). There aren't any places around here that would be out of the way enough for me to feel that it's ok to have him along with me on a ride.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*Get a skijor/bikejor set up Rich!*



lidarman said:


> Beautiful husky Tim. I'm still depressed from anonymoronous putting me in my place. I might never ride on the trails again....


Man, get a fancy pants bikejoring set up, your dogs will rip! www.skijornow.com

Suka has been tearing up the Wednesday Night Hill Climb! She got 2nd place a couple weeks ago, 5th this past one. If she'd just quit chasing rabbits along the way...... I bring up a miserable 15th or so.....

Don't let Anony get you down....


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

Rez said:


> Rick D,
> It seems you have a good perspective of the English language but do you actually understand it. You state that "It's a matter of etiquette". But what gives you the right to jump into a thread with the title "dogs w/ Passion" and ***** like a little school girl. Typically, I would not respond to something as trivial as your comments. But when I reviewed your profile I discovered that you live in Chicago and have invested over 6 g's into a mountain bike. Then I realized what type of person you are, a gas guzzling yuppie SUV driver. Who leaves the city to come out to the the country side for your riding. Maybe we would rather you stay in the city, since you seem to leave a trail of destruction where ever you go.
> 
> I ride every day with dogs and have yet to be taken out by one of them. But I do have bike skills which have come from years of riding. However, even with my bike skills, I have been taken out by bikers who ride out of control. I do not know your bike skills nor do I care. But if you can't miss a dog in the trail, you should buy some lessons. That seems to be your MO
> ...


Wow. You have a lot of built up anger. You should go for a bike ride or something. I'm flattered that my comment has sparked so much discussion.

FWIW, I don't own an SUV, hate riding the lakefront, and try my best to get off road two days a week. Been doing it for nearly 20 years now, no plans to stop any time soon. That is, when I'm not apparently kicking puppies out of my way as I drive to the gas pump.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

sparrow said:


> Don't let Anony get you down....


NP. He can go down on me anytime....if I have time. Wait...I'm booked.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

I honestly didn't think my one comment would spark so much controversy. Funny thing is, I used to ride in Atlanta with a guy who would always bring his pit bull with us to Bull Mountain, and I loved riding with him and his dog. And I even (pause for effect) have a dog of my own. I don't bring him with me because he's a little lap dog and not suited for the trails.

There are a lot of awesome pics in this thread, too.


----------



## at0m (Apr 1, 2006)

*constant companion*

Here is my constant companion Penny. She loves single track! good for about 10-15km before she's pooped.

We got her from the SPCA a few years ago she's a very sweet dog however we had a hard time exercising her because she won't play with anything ( no balls, squeak toys or anything... she's far too serious for those  ), anyways my wife convinced me to try taking her biking with me, she eats it up! when the bike comes out it's like she's just going to explode with excitement.

For those of you who have your dog running off leash and would like the ability to still control them if they get out of hand I suggest a remote training collar. Penny's weakness is chasing rabbits and other small game, 99 times out of 100 she will respect 'no' however there are times the collar has to be used, it has a vibrate/ultrasonic noise that she is trained to return to my side if she hears, if that doesn't work it has 10 levels of correction that jolt her, it doesn't really hurt ( I've tried it on myself ) it's just more freaky than anything, messes with your muscles for a second. you can find them at pet smart and those places as well as http://www.gundogsupply.com/


----------



## Rez (Nov 15, 2006)

*Dog Training*



duke walker said:


> i love my dogs, but i dont ride with them because ive seen dogs run in front of their owners bike, others bikes, or get lost in the woods going too far ahead or getting distracted by sights and smells that take them far off trail. and what happens when they run thru poison oak?


I have been using a training collar due to the fact ,my dogs are also trained for upland birds. They work great. There is also a new thing that Garmin has out that works w/ a training collar. One of the guys I ride w/ got one for his border collie. It has a transceiver that sits on top of the training collar and emits a signal to a small hand base unit in real time 1/16 second intervals (https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=209&pID=8576). He is able to know where his dog is at all the time. The system can take multiple dogs.

After the ride he is able to download both his and the dog paths as an overlay. The dog ran 15 miles compared to his 8 on the bike.

I'm sure there can be many other uses for one of these so beware.


----------



## hammerdog (May 31, 2006)

I cant resist a thread about dogs and bikes. 
Liderman... You need to connect your dogs front and center to the stem or the head tube. You will have much more control that way with both hands on the grips. Go to my website at www.skijor.com to see how to make your own lines and to learn more about bikejoring.

I am not sure if I posted this photo my wife took of me with my team in 2001.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Here's our dog...with passion...

this is her normal workout....it's a great way for me to end a ride...a 30 minute neighborhood cool down. she also makes a great bike porn photo assistant. all of these things tire her out a great deal...which makes one happy dog.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Padre said:


> Here's our dog...with passion...
> 
> this is her normal workout.....which makes one happy dog.


Looks like she's taking a dump, and you're just riding by


----------



## asphix20 (Mar 27, 2007)

haha awesome pics!! I'll share my own. Dogs are awesome!


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

asphix20 said:


> haha awesome pics!! I'll share my own. Dogs are awesome!


Man, I love your dog! Fun stuff.


----------



## mcmoody (Dec 29, 2006)

I actually had no idea it was legal to have dogs OFFleash on government or public land *anywhere* in the USA. We sometimes sneak our dogs out to parks that are low people traffic and let them get some energy out, but it's very stealthy and there's no way we could be on the bikes because we need to be on high alert for people or FPD Cops. We often see people, call the dogs in and hide in the bushes until they pass. Under cover ops. 

After the second $150 ticket for dogs off leash (off the wide public path and not bothering anyone)... my fiance was told he would have to appear in court the third time to defend himself. The hassle, expense and constant worry you might get caught makes it SO not worth it!


----------



## mosely 7 (May 21, 2007)

if rufus (my dog) was young again he'd be all for it, unfortunately his hips are giving him some problems  

great looking dogs in the thread!


----------



## asphix20 (Mar 27, 2007)

mcmoody said:


> After the second $150 ticket for dogs off leash (off the wide public path and not bothering anyone)... my fiance was told he would have to appear in court the third time to defend himself. The hassle, expense and constant worry you might get caught makes it SO not worth it!


I hear ya on that.

I'd never dream of taking my dog to the trails here in Connecticut. Way over crouded - I dislike it when I see people with dogs off leash around here myself. However, in vermont where my chances of seeing someone else on the trails/roads I ride are < 1% (and is usually on property owned by my family, relatives or neighbors whom I know dont mind) i dont hesitate.


----------



## asphix20 (Mar 27, 2007)

stripes said:


> I love my dogs, but I can't take them on the trail (the male dachshund Shadow probably couldn't keep up, that, and he's losing his vision), and Bear (the female Rhodesian Ridgeback/Dachshund mix) likes to herd me on my bike when I'm test riding in the backyard. But here are pics anyway


Haha, my dog is named Bear too! You'd be surpised at how different a dog will act on trail. My lab tries to herd and tackle me in the back yard as well since its his playground with which he is all too familar and to an extent bored of. On the trail he is too distracted by the horizon and road to be concerned with me


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

lidarman said:


> Are those the pups on the Gothic road near 401 in Crested Butte last year?


I wish.

They're actually the pups under the Tarentum bridge here in a Pittsburgh suburb


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

mcmoody said:


> I actually had no idea it was legal to have dogs OFFleash on government or public land *anywhere* in the USA. We sometimes sneak our dogs out to parks that are low people traffic and let them get some energy out, but it's very stealthy and there's no way we could be on the bikes because we need to be on high alert for people or FPD Cops. We often see people, call the dogs in and hide in the bushes until they pass. Under cover ops.
> 
> After the second $150 ticket for dogs off leash (off the wide public path and not bothering anyone)... my fiance was told he would have to appear in court the third time to defend himself. The hassle, expense and constant worry you might get caught makes it SO not worth it!


I've never heard of that law. What about hunting dogs on public land? I'm not saying there aren't areas where leashes are the law, but I have never heard of it applying to all public land. 
I have dogs and the amount of time they spend off leash would make the anti trail dog posters have a heart attack. Fortunately I live where dogs off leash is the norm. This is out of city limits, of course. I completely respect the leash laws that exist in the city limits or where otherwise clearly posted. But outdoors in nature the dogs run free. It's not the out of control extreme danger that some people seem to think.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Leash laws are different everywhere. Most City Parks, State Parks, National Parks/Monuments have a leash law, or just NO DOGS, good to check into. But many municipalities state a dog must be "under control" in general, and that can mean fence/leash/shock collar/voice command. Most USFS and BLM land is wide open for pets that are "under control". 

But it is a good idea to just avoid conflict and crowded areas whether you are in the right or not. I get my dog out every morning very early, we run right through our neighborhood a few blocks and then hit a 150 acre open space park, generally no conflicts at 6 am.

Dogs love to run!


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

sparrow said:


> ...
> But it is a good idea to just avoid conflict and crowded areas whether you are in the right or not. I get my dog out every morning very early, we run right through our neighborhood a few blocks and then hit a 150 acre open space park, generally no conflicts at 6 am.
> 
> Dogs love to run!


THis is great advice. I run my dogs on the trails a short drive out of town where I rarely run into another person. Granted, I am fortunate to have this option available to me. But I run into people all the time on the trails in walking distance from town with dogs off leash. I smile and try to greet the dog, too. I don't panic and cry fowl. Dog picture threads always turn down this line of conversation, and I guess I'm falling right into it, too. I guess I'm just fortunate that the attitudes seem a little better towards dogs where I live.


----------



## asphix20 (Mar 27, 2007)

ewarnerusa said:


>


haha! He looks like hes trying out for the role of Venom in the latest spiderman flick!

Those tongues are fantastic. Looks like they were having a great time.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

asphix20 said:


> haha! He looks like hes trying out for the role of Venom in the latest spiderman flick!
> 
> Those tongues are fantastic. Looks like they were having a great time.


They love running! That pic always makes me think of the Hermann Maier book "Race of My Life". The book is about his comeback from major injury, and this dog has had some injuries to come back from, too! The sepia filter and the snow crystals flying make me connect the two pics


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

davec113 said:


> The kind of looks you get if you don't take them riding enough...


It looks like you do just had a "smoke"
110% of chill-out


----------



## Ubiquitous-Rob (Aug 12, 2008)

*suka*



tatankainlondon said:


> Did you know that "suka" is russian world for dog


Suka is female dog or B*tch ....like "god you are such a little suka"


----------



## madcatmini (Aug 3, 2008)

*My pup*

This is Leeloo.









We got Leeloo from a shelter in Atlanta before we moved to CA. She was a very sick dog about 2 yrs. old. She weighed in at 32 lbs. with 4 puppies, heartworms, kennel cough and a number of other nasty issues. We adopted Leeloo and donated all we could afford to donate to the shelter. After around $2k in vet bills and several months of love she rewarded the kindness by being one of the best dogs I have ever seen. She is possibly the smartest dog I've ever known. She yields to commands and the trail, she poops off trail, she rides behind instead of in front, she drinks from a camelback, stays out of other bikers ways and does not mess with other dogs on trail. She can't wait to get out of the hosue and on the trail be-it on leash or off. Were pretty sure she is a boxer pit mix. She's currently weighing in at about 65 lbs which seems to be 90% muscle. The training we gave her was non-existant all she wants to do is please it seems. I don't have any action shots of her but I will get some.


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

I love the pictures of the beagles! I used to have a beagle and he would love to hike with me, ride, and hunt with me. He always stayed close and if you called him he would immediately come to you. Man did he go nuts when you took a gun out of the case, pulled out hiking boots, or rolled the bike out of the garage. He was a great dog. Thanks for the posts it put a smile on a my face and I needed it today.

As for people taking their dogs on heavy human traffic areas without a leash; well it is dangerous, but I don't mind if a dog is friendly. I can usually just dodge a dog or yell at them and they run away, but when people don't know how their dogs will react around people really bugs me.

I've been attacked 3 times on the trails by dogs off the leash and unfriendly. Just think before you take your dog unleashed in public. If they have any chance of being aggressive then leave them at home because eventually you will lose one of them if they go after the wrong person. Some people take a more lethal protection stance against aggressive dogs.

I love dog passion threads though. You all have some beautiful dogs!


----------



## MattCharettePhotography (Aug 14, 2008)

Raffi my 1 year old wolf hybrid, state laws prevent me from riding with her off a leash, as a matter of fact they prohibit me taking her anywhere without a leash. If someone in Maine sees a Wolf Hybrid (as if they are going to know it isn't just a Husky or Shepard mix) off a leash they can legally shoot it. She loves to go biking but is limited to the 20 acres behind my house that I own, or a leashed ride, and she doesnt care for that.

My girlfriend just got a Border Collie pup, you can bet your bottom dollar that as soon as she is big enough she will be out on the bike with me, I have started training her around my property. She may have to lose the pink collar though.


----------



## zeeduv (Jul 30, 2007)

Trail dog extraordinaire. Chakito!


----------



## MattCharettePhotography (Aug 14, 2008)

Welsh Corgie? very nice, loyal dogs.


----------



## lawndale (Jul 9, 2008)

this is rocky he is an tibetan terrier who is 7 years old he wanted to go on an walk so we went

*AHH LETS GO NOW*









*I HAVE TO GO PEE*









*MY ROCK GO AWAY*









*THIS ONE IS MINE TO*









*LETS GO NOW*









* YEAH I GET TO CLIFF DIVE*


----------



## zeeduv (Jul 30, 2007)

MattCharettePhotography said:


> Welsh Corgie? very nice, loyal dogs.


Indeed a Corgie, and he is very loyal. Pretty fast for a short guy too. Loves to bike.


----------



## MattCharettePhotography (Aug 14, 2008)

zeeduv said:


> Indeed a Corgie, and he is very loyal. Pretty fast for a short guy too. Loves to bike.


They are fast, believe it or not, those little fellas make great herding dogs.


----------



## cooldaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

my trail dog... a just over 1 year old Vizsla :thumbsup:


----------



## zeeduv (Jul 30, 2007)

MattCharettePhotography said:


> They are fast, believe it or not, those little fellas make great herding dogs.


My cats are VERY well aware of that


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

here is my pooch. he is a lurcher, he is about 3, and i got him from Kennel in january after he was found wandering the streets without a collar or chip. he is chipped now. last weekend I rode the mountain bike for the fisrt time since breaking my leg last year (Not been confident enough to, only been doing some easy road miles). I took Jasper with me, and he loved it.....i think he was surprised I was doing more than 3mph .


















Stu


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

Love that face in the second shot!


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

cooldaddy said:


> my trail dog... a just over 1 year old Vizsla :thumbsup:


Is that a salmon sandwich in his/her mouth?

I can see a few reflections of you lot in their eyes 

Stu


----------



## Rez (Nov 15, 2006)

*Some More Vizsla's*

Some new 















and some old
View attachment pup.bmp


----------



## JEFMAL (Aug 13, 2008)

*Stuart......*

Is your pup part greyhound or Whippet? looks like a good racing body.


----------



## Rez (Nov 15, 2006)

JEFMAL said:


> Is your pup part greyhound or Whippet? looks like a good racing body.


Hungrian Pointer


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

JEFMAL said:


> Is your pup part greyhound or Whippet? looks like a good racing body.


Some times I think greyhound and something smaller, other times Whippet with summet bigger . I don't know....I do know he is quick (30mph according my gps not long after i first got him off the lead .....strapped to his harness....i might test him again soon lol as he was pretty thin when i got him). he is chunkier and bigger than a whippet, but smaller than a greyhound.

he loves to run...fast. which can be a little disconcerting to oether dog owners sometimes....he says hello at half speed, which is quicker than they are used to. I completey trust him now, and most of the ppl I meet are regulars....i think it would be unfair on him to not let him run.

He is ace 

Stu


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

Rez said:


> Hungrian Pointer


looking at google pictures I don't reackon he is. his head is slimmer and his ears smaller.

Stu


----------



## JEFMAL (Aug 13, 2008)

He looks ripped. A family friend had 2 Pits he would take on 10-15 mile runs. They looked like Ahnald back in the day, Conan with fur, so intimidating to look at but were little babies.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

I have been getting arty farty playing with my new dslr lens


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I used to take our Jack Russell riding.









She loved it but she has a wicked Napoleon complex so I had to keep an eye out for other dogs and pick her up if we came across anyone else with a dog - she'll go after any dog, any size that tries to sniff her butt, which is frightening. We never had a problem, but I had to pay close attention. She figured out after a little while that she could hitch a ride instead of run when she got tired. When it got to the point where she was begging for a lift too often, I stopped bringing her.

A guy I ride with sometimes has a dog named Kona that is the best trail dog I've ever seen. He stays out of your way 100%. He's also figured out how to cut corners on trails. I've passed him then five minutes later I come across him waiting up the trail for us. I rode with him the second time on a brand new trail, after only two passes he had figured out where to cut corners - smart dog. Kona's owner said it was weird the first time they rode the trail 'cause the dog followed the trail!

John


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Casey(cow dog/border collie mix) 2 days ago while backpacking in Pisgah(Shining Rock). 


















The blue berries are rip right now


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Spark loves to ride and run. He's well behaved. This picture is one day after he was attacked by a coyote near Palisade, Colorado.


----------



## madcatmini (Aug 3, 2008)

Jisch said:


> I used to take our Jack Russell riding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to be careful about picking smaller dogs up. The big dog gets excited and will jump up to get at the little dog and can hurt you. Picking a little dog up is one of the worst things you can do, your better off to throat the aggressive dog and make it submit. In those situations you have to be the Alpha. Not preaching just have seen it first hand. I used to breed blue-tick ****-hounds my mom who the dogs knew well grabbed her Shi-tzu off the ground. These dogs that knew and heeled to her without a second thought, however they were so worked up they knocked my mom over to sniff the shi-tzu. They didn't want to hurt it just sniff it. Dogs are very excitable and just flat out don't behave when that happens. Your best bet is to control that kind of encounter by trying to keep your dog down and out of the "line of fire".


----------



## zeeduv (Jul 30, 2007)

BeanMan said:


> Spark loves to ride and run. He's well behaved. This picture is one day after he was attacked by a coyote near Palisade, Colorado.


whoa, spark is a tough dog!


----------



## dirtysancheez (Sep 24, 2005)

*My Reef*

Reef loves the water and to ride she is pretty fast on XC rides but not fast enough for DH trails. She is the best riding partner!


----------



## dirtysancheez (Sep 24, 2005)

*Reef*

Reef In action


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

My girl....









Immortalized...


----------



## w00t! (Apr 28, 2008)

flipnidaho said:


> My girl....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is she? A Ridgeback?


----------



## MattCharettePhotography (Aug 14, 2008)

flipnidaho said:


> My girl....
> Immortalized...


Great tribute to a companion man, :thumbsup: great idea.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

An unleashed dog in a national forest is illegal. Why should I not subject you to second hand cigar smoke, if you think it's ok to subject me to second hand dog?


----------



## MattCharettePhotography (Aug 14, 2008)

Anonymous said:


> An unleashed dog in a national forest is illegal. Why should I not subject you to second hand cigar smoke, if you think it's ok to subject me to second hand dog?


:skep: You make a habbit of trolling?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

MattCharettePhotography said:


> :skep: You make a habbit of trolling?


I make a habit of pointing out hypocrisy. I like dogs more than most people. However, if you think it's OK for you to ride trails with an unleashed dog, you got another think comming. You ride with an unleashed dog, you smell my smoke. Simple as that.


----------



## MattCharettePhotography (Aug 14, 2008)

City forests, and state forests have their own sets of laws, as most national sanctioned forests are national parks, dogs would not be allowed. here in Maine the leash laws for most dogs are only in certain distances to residential areas, and it varies from town to town, city to city. Your argument is valid for national sanctioned forests but really kind of lame to try to generalize all private state, and city owned property into the law for national forests. 

Personally, I do not smoke, but I dont mind a quick wiff of a cigar as my dog and I blow past smokers on the uphill.


----------



## Sparky1231 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Winston - Trail Blazer*

Bred to hunt, raised to bike...


----------



## Sparky1231 (Jun 6, 2007)

doh


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Ahh love Dog threads can never be too many, some awesome looking dogs in here:thumbsup:



> Love this headbadge too very cool
> 
> Immortalized...


Some more of my boy MAXXIS, [3months old male pup, lab x] hes been on a few threads, he loves to get around this boy 
Where walking some local trails for my rehab now no bike but still good to be out on a trail! Got to play at a pond with his new best buddy yesterday Jack, hes a English terrier 18mths old a real boof head beast of a dog awesome really didn't get piccs, they both had a great time chasing sticks in this pond and each other, though Maxxis was a little out gunned, but did well, Jack was never going to hurt him, though it could have been all over in seconds if he wanted too, hes a beast, very cool dog though, and looking fwd to more times with them and my friends who own him, will be good on the trails in the future together!

























































chur


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

w00t! said:


> What is she? A Ridgeback?


Yes, she's a Rhodesian Ridgeback without the Ridge. We got her from Ridgeback Rescue almost 10 years ago... She doesn't go on bike rides anymore due to her arthritis but she still runs with me every other day for a few miles... I like hanging out with her more than most of the people I know...


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

flipnidaho said:


> I like hanging out with her more than most of the people I know...


And I can tell you why: because your dog will not talk about you behind your back neither stab you in your back.... As simple as that


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

tatankainlondon said:


> And I can tell you why: because your dog will not talk about you behind your back neither stab you in your back.... As simple as that


so true..


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

tatankainlondon said:


> And I can tell you why: because your dog will not talk about you behind your back neither stab you in your back.... As simple as that


Amen to that..... PLUS, she's always glad to see me and she's very protective of my gear... She's better than any Kryptonite (since she has unusually large fangs for a dog)...


















The last person that tried to steal my bike...


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

flipnidaho said:


> My girl....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool!

I went out again this morning with Jasper, and took some (rather ropey) video. Don't watch it full screen, might make you feel ill with the shaking lol. I put my old gps on his harness, he got 25mph, I got 17mph lol....he didn't even open up fully.

thankfully I am allowed to let him off the lead here!

and sorry about the squeeky back brake . Its not very good, but was fun to do.






Stu


----------



## _tom_ (Jun 18, 2005)

Sasha is a 5 year old collie/blue heeler mix (we think...she was an SPCA rescue). She had to have knee surgery when she was a year old, although it hasn't slowed her down one bit!


----------



## oldcabin (Oct 5, 2005)

*Passion for sleep . . .*

. . . not the trail.


----------



## hammerdog (May 31, 2006)

Here is my team this past winter. Both are German Shorthaired Pointers that I adopted from the pound.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

hammerdog said:


>


People say one picture is worth a thousand word and this picture is a fine example of that


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> I make a habit of pointing out hypocrisy. I like dogs more than most people. However, if you think it's OK for you to ride trails with an unleashed dog, you got another think comming. You ride with an unleashed dog, you smell my smoke. Simple as that.


Our national forest dog laws are posted as "under verbal control". Leashes only required within 100 feet of the trailhead. I've noticed there's always someone hating the sight of a loose dog when it's posted on this site....








This is Bella who is unfortunately no longer with us. Cancer is a b***h.....


----------



## tmeyer (Feb 7, 2007)

*This is Donner*

















Incredible trail dog, started working with him @ 8 months on short rides, he is now one of the more aware dogs on the trail and will not get in your way. Only thing that gets him is heat, he's a Shepard/Lab @ 90lbs and does not do so well over 80 degree's. Oh yeah, he hucked the rock in this shot. Such a rad dog!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

*401...*


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Anonymous said:


> An unleashed dog in a national forest is illegal. Why should I not subject you to second hand cigar smoke, if you think it's ok to subject me to second hand dog?


Boy you're a nasty little troll aren't you? 

Hey genius, there's a difference between a National Park and a National Forest. I don't know of a single National Forrst in Washington, Idaho or Oregon that has a leash law, and in fact I hunt upland birds, ducks and geese in several different National Forests with my dogs (off leash!) every winter.

Sounds like you had a single bad experience with an asshat dog owner that gave you this attitude. See how all it ever takes is one bad experience to create a stigma for everybody else?

Personally, leash laws don't bother me at all. With both of my golden retrievers (15 and 2 years old), I'll put the leash on them, then they'll pick up the end of the leash with their teeth and proudly walk themselves, right by my side. I've had park rangers laugh and smile as I went running by. In the last 15 years with my old goldie in every state I've lived in, I've never had anybody mention a leash law to me because my dog is always right at heel (until I release her to track birds or run and play in an off leash area).


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

MattCharettePhotography said:


> City forests, and state forests have their own sets of laws, as most national sanctioned forests are national parks, dogs would not be allowed. here in Maine the leash laws for most dogs are only in certain distances to residential areas, and it varies from town to town, city to city. Your argument is valid for national sanctioned forests but really kind of lame to try to generalize all private state, and city owned property into the law for national forests.


Not really a true statement for the Western US. There are of course National Parks _within_ national forrests, but these usually have clearly deliniated boundaries, or at least you can tell when the land goes from cared for / improved to wild. In Washington, the national forrests are HUGE. In Wasington alone there is the Gifford Pinchot (where I grew up), the Okanogan, the Colville, the Olympic, the Wenatchee, Snoqualmie and Mt. Baker, each of these encompasses thousands of square miles.

Now there are national parks within some of those national forrests of course, for instance Mt. Rainier NP is in the Snoqualmie national forest. 
See this little map here: http://www.wildernet.com/pages/area.cfm?areaID=WANF%26NP&CU_ID=1

Also, its been my experience that park rangers can be very selective about enforcing leash laws. It depends on the situation, (and I hate to say it but the type of dog too). In fact, I can only remember being nicely asked (not cautioned, warning, or cited) to hold my dog's leash by a ranger at Rainier. But that was at a visitor's center and there were lots of people about.

Law Enforcement Officers in metro areas are the same way. I never put my dog on a leash, but I carry it, (or she carries it in her mouth) and she walks and runs right at my heel, and right next to me or just right behind me on my bicycle. I've stopped and talked to Seattle police on my runs through the park and none of them ever even blinked, or they would laugh and ask if they could pet her. I've only had one LEO in Tacoma say anything to me about it, but that was because he was a K-9 unit and my dog was in heat.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

My younger goldie, looking for birds 









Here she is, all tuckered out after a long day


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Here's a video of my HUSKY's passion to pull me everyday on my MTB:


----------



## hammerdog (May 31, 2006)

Hey Pro Edge

What a good dog. Way to go running at daybreak to keep your doggie cool. I bet you don't have to think much about trimming your doggie's toenails. I run my dogs on pavement for short runs occasionally to keep their toenails trimmed. I was wondering how you attach your line to the bike. I also noticed that you might want to add a bungee section to your line to add a little suspension and make it less jerky for the dog and the rider. Here is a photo of my 1999 team on the Tahoe Rim Trail near Mt Rose Meadows. Notice where my dogs are attached to the stem. One puppy is running loose in the team. I like my line about ten feet to the first dog to give me more stopping time when the going gets fast.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

You guys are damn lucky to have dogs that can ride with you, much less, dogs that you can actually harness to your bike. I have two yellow labs; ages 3 and 1 1/2. I can hardly walk these dogs down the street as they pull with tremendous force and they are easily distracted. One dog will pull to the right to pee on a mailbox, and the other will start walking to the left to chase a cat or to sniff something out. I can't imagine what would happen if I tied them to a bike. 

Although I can't ride with them, they are my best friends.


----------



## tybo (Jul 2, 2007)

RickD. said:


> I love dogs. I love dogs a lot. I've ridden with guys who have their dogs hauling ass right with us, head right off their back wheel. But I also have a nice scar across the bridge of my nose from where I went over the bars after trying to avoid a dog not on a leash. I would consider having a dog not on a leash the same as being a d**k on the trails. It's a matter of etiquette.


Please put this on the Colorado site. Oh my God. They would sh1t. As you enter the CT five dogs great you off leash. You, must great them with joy as you ride or be told that " my dog never bites". What ever. I love dogs don't agree with the front tire hit ideal. However, can we come to some agreement? The trail is for all to use.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

hammerdog said:


> Hey Pro Edge
> 
> What a good dog. Way to go running at daybreak to keep your doggie cool. I bet you don't have to think much about trimming your doggie's toenails. I run my dogs on pavement for short runs occasionally to keep their toenails trimmed. I was wondering how you attach your line to the bike. I also noticed that you might want to add a bungee section to your line to add a little suspension and make it less jerky for the dog and the rider. Here is a photo of my 1999 team on the Tahoe Rim Trail near Mt Rose Meadows. Notice where my dogs are attached to the stem. One puppy is running loose in the team. I like my line about ten feet to the first dog to give me more stopping time when the going gets fast.


His Bungee is my arm... , i dont attach to the bike. I hold on to him the whole time. Never had to trimm his nails. His route is 3 miles. He's been doing this since he was 8 weeks old and now he's almost 7 (in January) so this is like his treat. we average about 16mph and when the wife is with us he sprints up to 20mph just to get back in the front.


----------



## hammerdog (May 31, 2006)

I make it look easy now but in 1993 I had to train that first dog to be a lead dog. That took a lot of time and patience. Since then, the leader I trained has helped train all my subsequent dogs easily. Dog learn best from each other and that is not just a truism. Here is my team last fall. Do not hook up 3 powerful dogs without good brakes and well trained leaders.


----------



## tybo (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow, I waited one time for five days for my camp site friend's dogs to come back. I learned to make a great spam sandwich. Now 'GPS" Great.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

" I can hardly walk these dogs down the street as they pull with tremendous force and they are easily distracted."

Read any dog training book by William Koehler, you will enjoy slack leashes in no time.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Awesome thread, I'll add some pics of mine. He is the black mutt, Starbuck. He's OK to pull on bikes/skis (not super well-trained), but also just loves to run on the trail where he knows exactly what to do.

I do lots of long solo rides, so he's my company and my first line of bear defense.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

anthony.delorenzo said:


>


Love this picture 
My previous dog absolutely hated water, my current one absolutely loves it. Every animal is different I guess


----------



## chickenlegs (Feb 2, 2004)

flipnidaho said:


> Yes, she's a Rhodesian Ridgeback without the Ridge.


Very cool pic in the snow. I'm picking up a Ridgeback puppy in a few days. Hoping she'll be a good trail dog when old enough. Can you tell me about training your Ridgeback to go on trails? Did she follow behind the bike or did she lead? Easliy distracted? Any tips for me?

Thanks!


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

I couldn't resist posting a picture of the family dog Lucy. She's a 1 1/2 year old beagle/pit bull mix. I call her a pit beagle. She weighs about 45 pounds. Since I don't have a bike right now (saving up for one), I take her on walks on the fire roads and hiking trails around my house. We see very few people so I let her run off the leash. This picture was taken back in March.


----------



## NC Medic (Jun 15, 2008)

This post was in the wrong place...


----------



## NC Medic (Jun 15, 2008)

Shes got the passion.........oops, wait this thread is about dogs isnt it, errm well sometimes

eghmm i should quit while im ahead.

Here is a photo of the retired trail doggie.










Hes to old to run with Daddy now.

Cheers to all the people who let their "kids" be free. I feel sorry for all the dogs that are leashed up every day in a backyard, not getting the exercise or activity they deserve. I for one praise each and every one of you for taking the time to take your best friend with you and not to leave them behind.

i don't know if it is a law not to have your dog on a leash but If i were a dog,cat,bird, what have you i would want to get out every day with the family I obey and love.

Happy riding with you four legged friends. 

P.S. And to my wife, I love your patience with me and my jokes. I am blessed to have such a wonderfull woman as my soulmate

Medic


----------



## ChanceGuy (Apr 4, 2004)

my dog with her passion


----------



## luckybastard (Sep 29, 2006)

*My Boxers*

Release the HOUNDS!




Sleeping like a dog....



Bruno at 8 months


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

ChanceGuy said:


> my dog with her passion


Ahhhhh....the KONG frisbee. This is the _only_ toy that my two labs have not been able to destroy. KONG products may be a few extra dollars, but they will last forever.


----------



## NC Medic (Jun 15, 2008)

Lucky,

Like your boxer.....

I am getting ready to rescue one from the shelter tommorow.

I Will post picks of the new trail dog!!!!!!


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

ChanceGuy said:


> my dog with her passion


Looks like a Duck-Tolling Retriever? My second guess is Golden Retriever, but hard to tell from the angle of the shot.


----------



## Shepherd Wong (Apr 24, 2005)

Zippy








And Popsicle
















Both Pitbulls adopted from the pound. Such great dogs!
I don't ride with them but hike with them all the time. They don't know how to pace themselves.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Sitka is a 4yo mix. The vet thinks pit/lab/other.

She is a fantastic trail dog, but we haven't been mountain biking together since last fall. Now that it's cooled off again we'll get back to it.

Hiking on the AT in Pennsylvania









Her first trail ride. We'd been doing a lot of trail running on the leash and working off the leash before I was comfortable enough to take her riding.









Doing what she does best, running.









After a ride









And finally, posing.


----------



## Flo Rida (Jul 5, 2008)

Shepherd Wong said:


> Zippy


This is such a great shot!

I have a pit bull/american bulldog mix and a golden retriever/great pyrenese mix both also from shelters, I will have to get some pics and post them up.

Trails down here don't allow dogs, but they love being outdoors.


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, just got him this week.

5 week old Vizsla (Hungarian Pointer)

Meet Rusty!





































Cant wait till he's ready for the trails!


----------



## Szymon (Mar 12, 2007)

ReD_tomato said:


> Well, just got him this week.
> 
> 5 week old Vizsla (Hungarian Pointer)
> 
> ...


Holy Cute Red Batman!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't have any action shots, but my 2 mutts love to run with me. The Australian Shepherd mix runs 3 miles for every one I ride. The black and tan isn't quite so fast. He usually trails a good ways behind me. I try to stop at creek crossings as often as possible to let them recover a bit. It has been too hot around here this summer for them to run, but I look forward to the Fall.


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

Great looking pups. I don't take mine biking because they are a little too small and I'm worried they could get seriously hurt. But they sure as heck know what both my hiking backpacks look like and go nuts if they see me get one of them out.


----------



## ChanceGuy (Apr 4, 2004)

GpzGuy said:


> Looks like a Duck-Tolling Retriever? My second guess is Golden Retriever, but hard to tell from the angle of the shot.


pretty much, she is half yellow lab and half golden retriever. The only things she actually retrieves though are frisbees and tennis balls.


----------



## LaurentL (Dec 24, 2003)

My dobergirl: Carat, one year old...


----------



## DougNuts (May 14, 2007)

This is Kona. She is a year old tomorrow (Sept. 15th) and we were told she is a Golden Retriever / Border Collie, we got her at the Humane Society:thumbsup: . Most people think she's a flat coat retriever. I take her with us almost every time we ride and she loves it.


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

I've certainly enjoyed seeing mine evolve from barely being able to walk one block to running alongside me for 6+miles.

The most recent are from my phone's camera = bad quality


----------



## Piper (Aug 15, 2004)

Lucy's not much of a trail dog, but she loves going out in the boat!


----------



## ForestHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

This is the best thread in all of MTBR. The photos have given me so much happiness!


----------



## GRGO (May 4, 2008)

They love to follow me around the trails near the house. I don't bring them out on busy trails though because they tend to freak some people out even though they just want to play.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2008)

How far do you guys/girls ride with your dogs? Last Spring I was up to about 8 miles with mine, but our first 2 rides out this Fall, they seem totally worn out at about 4-5 miles. Maybe it's still a bit too warm for them. I want them to have fun and get some good exercise, but I also don't want to totally exhaust them. Of course, I know those Iditarod dogs can run 100 miles a day, but they train for it year round.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> How far do you guys/girls ride with your dogs? Last Spring I was up to about 8 miles with mine, but our first 2 rides out this Fall, they seem totally worn out at about 4-5 miles. Maybe it's still a bit too warm for them. I want them to have fun and get some good exercise, but I also don't want to totally exhaust them. Of course, I know those Iditarod dogs can run 100 miles a day, but they train for it year round.


When we bring out my border collie, and my BF's dobe, we will go for about 10-15 miles, and both dogs want to keep going at the end of the day. Depends on what breed you have, some are runners, and full of energy (i.e border collies, dobermans, boxers, labs, etc..) I mean it also depends on the condition of the dog, if it is a 8 year old hound that has just sat around the house for most of its life, bringing it out on the trails to exercise is just too much like work for them, and they are not in the shape to run that much.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Depends on the dog. When my german shepherd was 2-3 yrs old, he was in great shape and 6-8 miles was no problem. This year he hasn't covered so many miles on a regular basis and even on a cooler day, I can tell that he starts to tire after about 3-4 miles. If in doubt, start easy and your dog's strength and endurance will gradually improve.

Don't forget, dogs don't ever get to coast-they are working uphill and downhill. And they only "sweat" through their mouths and paws.

Your dog would probably nearly run itself to death to be with you, so keep an eye on him/her and be smart about the rides. I made the mistake once this year of running my dog too hard on terrain that he wasn't accustomed to (rockier than normal) and he ended up with some tears in his pads and a limp for 2 days. I felt horrible-I should have realized that trail would be hard on him. Even with tears on his pads, he wanted to go for another ride the very next day (that is dedication), but he had to sit out a few rides and then start again very gradually. He is totally fine again now, but I would hate to ever put him through that again.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

mbmb65 said:


> Your tax dollars earn .


Wrong!

My "rights" are independent of any Gubmint.


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

*Man's Best Friend?*

My dog and I went for a ride today.


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

Sara loves it.

Back when she was a pup (or better pampered princess)









Older and ready to go









My favorite, the thanks dad photo









Love to ride with my girl, I have not pushed her much becasue I wanted her to reach the one year mark before we really started doing longer rides. She'll be one year next month


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

Last pic sucked this is better


----------



## Ilikemud (Aug 23, 2008)

Mine is a runner! She loves running with me on the bike, I have to periodically stop and make her rest or else she would run herself to death! But if I ride in a group, or if I'm somewhere I'm not familiar with I don't bring her. I've had a couple close calls with her trying to cut in front of me but that last time I about scared her to death so I think she learned her lesson.


----------



## Ilikemud (Aug 23, 2008)

....


----------



## Ilikemud (Aug 23, 2008)

davec113 said:


> That sucks about your laws... I have worked with my dog enough to trust him around kids, dogs, and horses. Cats and Cows on the other hand are fair game  . Sometimes I will have a shock collar on mine if we will be around grazing cattle, etc. but I never really need to use it anymore. There are area where dogs are allowed off the leash, but if the dog cannot follow voice commands it can be an issue.
> 
> Hey how well do those shock collars work? Mine listens very well but she sometimes will chase deer and I need to break her of that. She follows voice commands surprisingly well, I can even point a direction with my arm and she will go there. What brand of shock collar did you use?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## tribebabe (Mar 18, 2007)

*My muffin: Luna*

Luna is a pit/shepard mix we got at the shelter in El Paso. Because everything is so rocky and spikey we tried some booties. No go. Poor thing slipped everywhere. She loves to ride with us but we limit the hard running as to prevent joint issues when she's older. She's 85lbs.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> Wrong!
> 
> My "rights" are independent of any Gubmint.


Okey dokey big boy. Whatever you say.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*I only have loaner dogs*

Some awesome action shots in here of your dogs :thumbsup: Excellent thread :thumbsup:

Sadly I don't own any dogs, only have a small apt, but when I visit CO I get to "adopt" 2 very sweet dogs for the duration of my stay. Kitt and Daisee belong to El Beastro and are super well trained dogs who give no trouble on the trails and who really enjoy going trailing. Daisee is a cattle dog and has stamina out the wazzoo, Kitt is a mix coyote/dingo and isn't quite as fit as Daisee, but loves to run no the less.

On the 401 ;Beast rode behind me_ (to make sure I didn't fall off the trail and him not know it  )_ and he kept them behind him just in case I freaked or something and they didn't get in my way to freak me any more than the exposure already was. Then when we reached the end of the exposed section and turned down into some sweet, twisty ST between Aspen he hung back with Kitt, but let Daisee follow me and holy hell is that dog fast; I hit about 25mph max and avg about 18-20mph going down and she was right there behind me the whole time, close enough I could hear her, but far enough to give me room.

Here's a couple pics form my recent CO trip. First is me and them on the 401 in Crested Butte at the edge of the widlerness boundry, then on the decent with 'Beast and them enjoying some time on the river in Gunnison.


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a ridgeback as well.. he weighs in at about 105lbs (very fit)..... He can keep up but his endurance is not as good as my Lab.... he's about the most obedient dog I've ever had though. Very focused. Ridgebacks are really intelligent, and very prone to arthritis because of their size.

My lab is 55lbs and can outrun me on my bike ALL DAY LONG ...


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Here's my newest rescue, Barley. He's a one year old Rhodesian Ridgeback and is a natural on the trail. Gustav the Weimaraner, also a rescue, would rather swim than run, but he doesn't miss a ride.


----------



## whidbeydh (Oct 2, 2005)

They broke the mold when Oliver was made.

Loves to run with the bike...Can't get enough.

Due to a new Park Ranger with new policies it's getting harder to run him in the usual places:madman: But we find ways.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Some great looking dogs all, love coming back to this thread Dogs give so much!

Oh also have a soft spot for the labs and lab xs nice!

Some updated of my lad Maxxis 4months now and hes really found his legs, occasionaly he gets t pla with his best bud Jack an 18month English Bull Terrier hes about as tall now though half Jacks weight!

Will get some piccs of em playing together next time at the pond!

Just some wild ones around home!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Wrong place...

Thanks for keeping things positive.

Here's two passionate dogs:










FW


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Chur bro! 

Nice looking dog's looks like heyre ordering burrito's or something LOL


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

What a great thread...love to see all the happy pups. Here is my pup Max. He will be six months soon. Hope to get some pics of him on the trail one day.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ep3w (Jun 4, 2006)

Here is a picture of my sisters dog (left), my/my parents dog (right) and I. Hes only about 9 months old now so I haven't taken him out with the bike yet but they both loved hiking in the tetons this summer :thumbsup: Can't wait to see how he does with the bike! We have mainly been working the off leash training before I take him biking. Hes been doing excellent so far. And yes he was shaved significantly shorter than that pic to keep him cool...


----------



## nzumbi1 (Sep 2, 2007)

When we're not out bikejouring


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

awesome nzumbi1. though, they don't look very comfortable. you should do something about that. :lol:


----------



## nzumbi1 (Sep 2, 2007)

jgsatl said:


> awesome nzumbi1. though, they don't look very comfortable. you should do something about that. :lol:


Yeah, they have me trained


----------



## ForestHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

Awesome photos, everybody! Very heart warming. Please post more.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Anonymous said:
 

> I make a habit of pointing out hypocrisy. I like dogs more than most people. However, if you think it's OK for you to ride trails with an unleashed dog, you got another think comming. You ride with an unleashed dog, you smell my smoke. Simple as that.


first of all you need to learn to spell. second, you need to get laid to loosen up a bit and chill, third, get over yourself!!!... you're going to be that old man that hates everyone and everything and think the world should revolve around you because according to you, nothing is greater than yourself, and you're always right ut: :smallviolin:


----------



## knobbyknees (Dec 30, 2004)

*Here's Heidi and Reba*

















Heidi at 16 years, Reba at 18 months









Reba at 18 months









Reba loves water - at 2 years


















This one is one of my favorites









But this one is good too.

I really should start using my camera on rides. Reba is incredibly fast. And great on or off leash.

Patty


----------



## adhumston (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's my riding buddie, his name's Bo and he's just over a year old.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Bo is a beautiful Setter, adhumston. Unfortunately lost my Setter/golden mix, Aspen, in January. I now have a 6 month old golden. He is a few posts up.


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

*Skyler!!!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice Aussie!

One of my mutts is half Aussie and half Catahoula Leopard dog, which I had never heard of until I got him. He can run like the wind.


----------



## hammerdog (May 31, 2006)

This Photo was taken last winter at a skijoring race in Chester CA near Mt Lassen. The dogs are Seamus and Mojo. It is cool enough now in the evenings to run my little team.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

JoJo (German Shepherd) and Fletch (Lab)

This picture was taken when JoJo was about 5 months old.

They love to go on hikes (on a leash), but I don't think they are trained well enough to trust them to run free on a bike ride. They would be fine with people, but if they came across another dog, I'm afraid they might get too aggressive.

I do love to go on group rides when someone brings along a proper trail dog. It adds another level of enjoyment to the ride for me.


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

Smartest dog I have ever known. Eleven years old and still going strong. If you even hint at leaving the house, she goes bonkers. We even made a custom seat for her in the center console of the truck so she can lean into turns and not slide around. 

American Eskimo


----------



## Motorep (Jun 20, 2004)

*Here are the Pointer Sisters exploring a sand wash...*

in Anza Borrego SP. Not too many English Pointers in San Diego so we always get asked what kind of dogs they are. They love road trips and if I even say the word "Jeep" they go crazy!


----------



## keith_mahoney (May 18, 2008)

lidarman said:


> That argument is amazingly laughable.
> 
> Personally, I just run over a dog if it's in my way on the trail...they are fairly tough and easy to train with negative reinforcement.


This is why my dogs give anything with wheels a wide berth. Hit them once good enough and they learn. My bike dog knows to stay by the back tire now and not the front.


----------



## scout (Jul 12, 2006)

Two Chololates and a Husky, great trail buddies :thumbsup:


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Aila, she is a 4 month old Border Collie, She has grown a lot, and has started training a lot, she listens pretty well now but is still a pup, been working a lot with her on voice commands from afar. Cant wait to take her out with us when she is ready.

When we brought her home at 7 weeks old. 









Now


















She is still training her ears, I love how Border Collies have complete control over them, when she gets excited they perk up like in these photos, I will get some of her relaxed later.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Here's my puppy, Sebastian, out on a ride last month with me at about 5 months old. He's a Lab/Doberman/Beagle/Collie mix and absolutely LOVES the trails. He's 6 months now and knows to stay out of the way of other bikers, dogs, etc. He'll run right along with you and sometimes sets the pace lol. Also, if I'm riding with others and someone starts lagging behind, he'll sit and wait until they catch up to him, then he'll plow along to catch up to everyone else. He's been a phenomenal puppy so far - we got him at 8 weeks and he was completely house broken by the second week we had him. He's wonderful with other dogs and off-leash at the parks he is absolutely great - many people remark about how well-behaved he is - you can ride past other people/dogs and he keeps going without a hitch. Sorry for the two crappy cell pics - the rest of the pics are when we brought him home - he was destined to be a beast from day one ;oP


----------



## paingold (May 15, 2004)

Awesome. I'd like a clone of Sebastian.


----------



## gatorchick (Nov 5, 2006)

I LOVE this thread!!! Here are some pics of my dog Maddie. She was rescued from the pound at LITERALLY the last minute and has been the best dog we could have ever asked for. I just love her to pieces. I haven't had her for a ride in FOREVER (hoping to get her out next weekend!) but she has done plenty of hiking this summer and last summer and she loves the trail more than anything else. She's climbed ten 14ers in the last year and now that the weather is cooling off I'm hoping to get her out for some rides! 

Here are some pics ...














































More pictures pleeeease?


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow all awesome looking dogs just brillant getting updates to this thread!

Oh and awesome lab ya got there gatorchick, course I'm partially biased :thumbsup:

Today's effort!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

trailadvent said:


> Chur bro!
> 
> Nice looking dog's looks like heyre ordering burrito's or something LOL


They were always trying to order burritos. I've never given in (willingly...)

Lot's of stories, just like everyone else. But especially that day, those dogs pulled off a ride not many would be up for...

Good thread.

FW


----------



## Punishment71 (Feb 17, 2007)

This is my Shi-Tzu Chewy. He loves to hang out with me but he doesnt have the legs to follow me down a trail so he stays and guards the house while we ride.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

just got chased this morning by a couple german shepards on a trail near my house, i have no issues with dogs on the trails but if they don't listen to commands.. keep them on the leash. the owner didn't so much as apologize when i told him what happened (crossed paths with him while he was searching for them)


----------



## cooldaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

"but I want to go with them..."


----------



## hammerdog (May 31, 2006)

I like this thread and am keeping it alive. I now use three German Shorthaired Pointers for my team. Two of them are adopted from the pound. I guess they were too action packed for the previous owner to handle. They are perfect for me. The other GSP was gun shy and was a cull from a hunting kennel. I call them the "action pack". My huskies are all retired now. My next race is in Roslyn Washington in late October. It is the Pacific Northwest Dryland Championships. I will enter the two dog scooter class. 
Gratuitous dog photos.....


----------



## ashpioletrev (Dec 6, 2005)

Dizzy and Mel here in the late Fall colors here and Bend. Dizzy is the one on all fours running and Mel of course is the one the bike. Dizz is a 15 month old full size Chihuahua and so far he can do 9-15 miles at a time. Not bad for a Horizontally challenged little guy.


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

Lucy hiking last week.









Lucy resting earlier this year.


----------



## tiggerider (Dec 30, 2003)

*Some shotswith Lula in 2008*

Full attention running with me off a ledge at Gooseberrry Photo credit catch22.



The roll in the grass after a swim.



Last weekend ride in the colors.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

We usually don't get action shots of our doggies, but my wife just got a few good ones in Rossland / Nelson trip last week.

On my tail!









Braaap!









Baker chilling out.









Shasta leading on 7 Summits trail:









Baker's got my back....









My better half with the IMBA epic doggies.


----------



## Wylie (Mar 19, 2007)

ebxtreme said:


> Don't encourage him Patrick......we're doomed to see that pic _forever_!
> 
> Seriously, I'm super envious of that pic.....I'd love to get a pic of my boys hauling arse like that. It's rad when I've got my older dog in the lead and my younger one on my rear wheel and we're just rippin' it up and launching over everything. SO FUN! :thumbsup: Dave's got a winner with that shot!!
> 
> EB


OK, so it took over a year, but I finally got a good shot of Shasta (older) in the lead, EB in the middle, and Baker bringing up the rear. And the best part is this is from our recent 7 Summits ride, where those two buggers did over 20 miles!


----------



## richa831 (May 11, 2005)

*Jazz*


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Lol!!*



gatorchick said:


> I LOVE this thread!!! Here are some pics of my dog Maddie. She was rescued from the pound at LITERALLY the last minute and has been the best dog we could have ever asked for. I just love her to pieces. I haven't had her for a ride in FOREVER (hoping to get her out next weekend!) but she has done plenty of hiking this summer and last summer and she loves the trail more than anything else. She's climbed ten 14ers in the last year and now that the weather is cooling off I'm hoping to get her out for some rides!
> 
> Here are some pics ...
> 
> ...


I'm lovin this pic...she is such a material girl sportin the little leather booties and the paisley sweats lmao so cool :thumbsup:


----------



## jedflip23 (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is Diesel..... I wish I still have him and I know he will have so much fun... long story but I have to move to another state and my apartment don't take Pit bulls I tried everything but I ended up giving him to my friend which is a dog lover too. Sad but thats how they look at the Breed. He is a sweet dog well trained and listens to my commands pretty good. He got some tricks in his sleeves too. Loves to play football too. Never showed any aggressions or brutal attack like what the media perceives about the Breed.

He is photogenic too


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

jedflip23 said:


> Here is Diesel..... I wish I still have him and I know he will have so much fun... long story but I have to move to another state and my apartment don't take Pit bulls I tried everything but I ended up giving him to my friend which is a dog lover too. Sad but thats how they look at the Breed. He is a sweet dog well trained and listens to my commands pretty good. He got some tricks in his sleeves too. Loves to play football too. Never showed any aggressions or brutal attack like what the media perceives about the Breed.
> 
> He is photogenic too


its not the breed its the breeder and owner.
a friend of mine also had a pitbull... when you rang the doorbell he sounded like he would tear your head off, soon as the door opens, he runs away and comes back with his rubber steak and wants you to throw it... "cool someone new,this person wont get bored with my steak as quick "lol


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

how do you train so they stay with you when you ride with out the use of a leash?


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

Anonymous said:


> An unleashed dog in a national forest is illegal. Why should I not subject you to second hand cigar smoke, if you think it's ok to subject me to second hand dog?


I've been watching you spew this miserable energy of yours to anyone who will listen, for over a year now. I can assure you, your cantankerous complaining about about pretty much anything and everything is just as toxic to the people who have the misfortune of crossing your path as a passive smoke, or a dog who's so happy to be out getting some exercise that he has the audacity to make you slow down for 60 seconds once or twice a year.

We teach what we most need to learn. You, Sir, I am quite sure, are the energetic equivalent of passive-smoke to every person you meet. Your choice of avatar speaks volumes.

If this were a perfect world, everyone would live and let live. But it isn't, and since you insist on berating everyone around you for making your miserable days even more miserable -- I think a deal is in order. We'll keep the dogs off the trails if you throw away your computer.


----------



## gatorchick (Nov 5, 2006)

wickerman1 said:


> I'm lovin this pic...she is such a material girl sportin the little leather booties and the paisley sweats lmao so cool :thumbsup:


haha thanks! When we got her I SWORE I would never make her wear stupid outfits ... and look at her now. Actually, she only wears that stuff when its necessary - she gets cold really easily (she's lab mixed with something else - she's really lean and has NO undercoat - if the temps drop into the 20s or if its windy she starts SHIVERING) and the booties help to protect her feet from the ice and rock. Without those booties I'm positive that we would have had to CARRY her down from Mt. of the Holy Cross a few weeks ago!

Here are a few pics from a recent ride ...


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

shwinn8 said:


> how do you train so they stay with you when you ride with out the use of a leash?


I started mine out young and treated it as you would train a dog for any trick, command, etc. Lots of patience, treats, and positive reinforcement. Luckily for me, my dog is a very quick learner and has always wanted to stay by my side.

I think the basics need to be taught first - that you're in command, etc. Once they know sit, stay, come, etc. then they're already better groomed for additional training.

My dog is a little over 6 months now and I can go down a path passing people and other dogs and he'll just keep happily following me along, pretty much oblivious to everyone else. He still does have his moments where he wants to stop and check out other dogs, but normally giving a whistle will bring him running again - when he does that, he gets lots of petting, "good boy!" and a treat as reinforcement.

Having said that, I don't think all dogs are cut out to be trail dogs, sometimes it can have something to do with the breed....but it all starts with the basic training stuff.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

shwinn8 said:


> how do you train so they stay with you when you ride with out the use of a leash?


Like the above poster said...lots of training. I've got my dog trained with left / right / slow commands as well as the standard "heel".

I started her on a leash, always on the left side and just said the commands and went nice and slow.

Yes, she got buzzed a couple of times by the tire, or got a yank on her chain when turning right but she soon picked up the idea.

If we are riding on roads to the trail she's on a leash. If I know the trails are well used I keep her on a (long) leash, more for her protection from other dogs than anything else (she's a big softee).

Today was the first day since early spring it was cool enough to get out and ride hard with her, and it was awesome. She was like a bolt thru the trails and I had to work to stay up with her.

Fun times :thumbsup:


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

One more of Dorje:


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Lots of GREAT shots!!!

Here's my 4 year old Lab Roxie. She has a passion for pretty much everything.....


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

Those are great pictures Chris! My dog Lucy approves.


----------



## ban'd4life (Feb 13, 2007)

Here is my former trail dog, Kobuk. He's a Malamute and unfortunately he's just too old to run now. The puppy is Oskar, and he is a Australian cattle dog/Border Collie mix. I'm working on getting him trained for trails but he's only 3 mos. right now.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Hopping_Rocks said:


> Those are great pictures Chris! My dog Lucy approves.


Thanks! I am so relieved that Lucy likes them!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Izzy and she's a Teddy Bear. Kicking behind on the neighborhood nazi's in a race for the coveted tennis ball.


----------



## Madferrett (Oct 24, 2005)

The first pic is Annabelle, my first husky. She went to live with my parents when I lived in campus apartments, and she's so spoiled there that I'll never get her back! She's still my dog when I there though, but my parents love her too much for me to take her back.

The other pics are of our current dogs. We've had the Corgi (Rupert) for about 6 months now. We adopted Leah last weekend...we're not really sure what kind of breed she is.


----------



## perioeci (Jan 23, 2006)

wickerman1 said:


> first of all you need to learn to spell. second, you need to get laid to loosen up a bit and chill, third, get over yourself!!!... you're going to be that old man that hates everyone and everything and think the world should revolve around you because according to you, nothing is greater than yourself, and you're always right ut: :smallviolin:


If forced to choose, I prefer absent-minded spelling over bad grammar and superfluous punctuation.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Madferrett said:


> The first pic is Annabelle, my first husky. She went to live with my parents when I lived in campus apartments, and she's so spoiled there that I'll never get her back! She's still my dog when I there though, but my parents love her too much for me to take her back.
> 
> The other pics are of our current dogs. We've had the Corgi (Rupert) for about 6 months now. We adopted Leah last weekend...we're not really sure what kind of breed she is.


That last pic is way funny!


----------



## FlatFender (Aug 28, 2006)

Here is Rocky the crazy mutt. We got him from the shelter the first week of March, he was 5 weeks old, the last of his litter, and was going to be put down the next day. We think he is about half Border Collie, and maybe some German Shepherd, or Husky, or Akita, or maybe some of each..haha 
He isn't quite a trail dog, we are working on his re-call and leash training. Hes definitely a runner though!

This is what I came home to a couple weeks ago... 









This cannot be comfortable... He sleeps like this frequently.









Probably me favorite picture of him ever, in the tub.


----------



## Olano (Mar 24, 2008)

Rocky Mountain Element and AllMountain dogs Kati and Bella


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This is our 13 year old Jack Russell Rocky. We ride in Caledon Ontario. Rolling hills which are great for free riding. cross country and downhill. Rocky loves to discover new smells and flushing out vermin


----------



## Gat0rvean (Sep 18, 2008)

He just finished cleaning it:


----------



## capefeartrailrider (Nov 13, 2006)

This is Cooper, he's a 4 month old Chocolate lab. This was his first day at the trails.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Some puppy updates!
Got him in swim training at mo its a bit hot for him so hes loving cooling down in the water plays fetch much more enthiusiastic after a dip!

Some from the beach on Monday

























The local reserve today


----------



## az1jeff (Feb 5, 2007)

He runs along with me on most of my rides. Lives for the woods. (And his raquet ball).


----------



## Mikhs (May 18, 2006)

*Maggie*

This is our two year old Golden Doodle, Maggie. She is a great bike dog. Always runs off the back wheel or if I am just poking along she will trot beside me but never in front of me.
We snowshoe these same trails in the winter and she loves that too.


----------



## chickenlegs (Feb 2, 2004)

Even at 5 weeks of age, Haley the Ridgeback showed some signs of being a runner.










She likes the trails so far on short hikes (she is 12 weeks here).










Just like her owner, she's a little unsure when it gets technical. 










A little sleepy from the hike?










Really hoping she'll be a great trail dog one day!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey chickenlegs great looking dog always had soft spot or ridge backs shes a looker!

Ya probably know this already but many don't be careful not to over run em when theyre young easy to do when youre on a bike, it can damage there legs and once mature can cause problems for her and you, best to let them tell you when theyre tired or keep an eye on the signs, normaly when they stop playing or start walking they have enough, the dog itself will never over exert the legs, but on bikes its easy to over run them or too hard:thumbsup: 

I can't ride at mo so its just regular daily walks on beach and play time, keeps him happy and trim:thumbsup:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Bump

My boy got to play with his best mate at the beach today so some quick shotz of todays fun!

Maxxis and Jack









swiming together












































Playing









Boys heading into the surf, classic shot









chur

keep the dog picc's coming all :thumbsup:


----------



## Playdeep (Mar 18, 2005)

If I got a dog, it would be so it could come ride with me.....is riding rough and long trails mean the dog will have joint issues always when they are older ?


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Playdeep said:


> If I got a dog, it would be so it could come ride with me.....is riding rough and long trails mean the dog will have joint issues always when they are older ?


Yup exactly what my dog is for!

Mostly depends on breed, but any dog like Humans needs to grow at its own pace, so feed right, not commercial c r a p, good deit, 
then when pups up until 16mths to0 2yrs let them determine what is too much or enough, while maintainig routines, disipline, at xercise etc so you have a trained dog,

I can only walk at mo not ride so it works well for us, both of us are pretty shot after yesteray, but him running around with a dog nearly 2years and Jack can go all day wore him out allot
[Jack to actually apparently he was asleep when his master got home]

Maxxis he still stopped sat and waited lots they are signs hes taking it easy on himself and he runs around at his pace, swimming is good on the joints on low impact they love it
and helps muscle recovery and development, I love a dog that can swim!

On a bike however you don't realise at this age how hard you are pushing them and a short distance on a bike can be quite a distance and the pace even slow can be hard on them,
they will want to please you but won't be able to control the pace, that is key.

Be paitent and you wil have a healthy dog who will run for hours when hes of age and introduced properly,
it will keep ya costs down he will be happy and love getting out on the trails, we walk some easy ones close to home so hes introduced to them so he gets the feel for the forest, 
and learns to stay close which he does without me having to do much either!

Any breed needs this time from puppy to 16-18mths, its easy really we just think for some reason they have to behave like Humans theyre animals remember to think like them and all will be well,
Vets are the only ones who do well but most don't want that to happen they care for dogs too but its cheap to own a dog if its looked after properly and you have a better relationship with it, 
you want a good trail dog not one that gets in others way or acts bady or has health problems.

I think a cross breed is probably best but Im no Dog expert only from experience, weve alway had dogs, but Maxxis is my first dog of my own for awhile, 
I knew what I wanted and got lucky with timming and the breed.

Hes a Lab cross with whippet in him hence the long legs and will run all day eventually, for riding I think ya need a breed who can handle more than a couple of hours,
black may not be the best for hot summers, hopefully he will get used to it, we lucky we have some much water, lakes rivers beaches here in NZ so I can cool him down easily,
but always carry water with me.

I checked out the mum very important it gives you an idea of whats to come, his Dad was pure Lab and a big boy, mum was everything, but a nice looking dog, lean and tall, 
whippet dominance there, but some terrier in there somewhere as well, but Ive had a few breeders tell me he will be fast strong stay lean and have great endurance, 
plus the natue of the mum was very good and hes got a great nature, still has spirit but trainable, and very safe dog lots of energy but he won't bite anyone, he loves social activity dogs people, a nice trait!

MIne had to be able to travel be a good companion as well as trail dog, fit any future plans etc!

I think ya have to be clear on what you want before looking at a dog and going oh thats nice I'l have that, leave emotion out of the decision and make sure they have what it takes to be a good trail dog,
I think thats where allot of owners go wrong then try to make something do something its not intended for bit like a bike, some great dogs in here though! some awesome picc's so hope that gives you some idea's!

Cheers!


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

New puppy!

His name is Marek and he's a 10 week old Borzoi. Managed to snap some pics before he retired for a mid-day siesta. (Excuse the humans.)

Hopefully he'll make a great MTBdog!


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

*Mojo Gearhound!*

Here is Mojo Gearhound, trail dog extraordinaire. It's hard to get good pictures of him on the trail because I'm lousy with action shots on my new camera. They're always blurry. So here is a slow trail shot and the other is on trail work day. He hasn't missed a trail work day since he was 12 weeks old.

1/2 Border Collie and 1/2 Australian Shepherd, he is now 2 years old and almost fully trail trained. He is becoming a fixture at our local trails now. Herding breeds make excellent mountain biking dogs!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

jcaino said:


> ... I don't think all dogs are cut out to be trail dogs, sometimes it can have something to do with the breed.....


i can buy in to that!! i've got one heck of a lazy Mastiff. she spends more time snoring then playing & walking her is hard enough as it is


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Come on ladies and gentlemen, let's see more of those dogs with passion. Here are some updated shots of Max on the trail. 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Keatan (Apr 23, 2008)

Wish I could, only dogs I ride with are at a private property that allows riding close by. They have about 6 dogs and 2 of them will run with you the entire time. One of the best riding experiences of my life. I'll remember to get pics next time.


----------



## BRKNSPOKE (Jan 2, 2007)

This is Moab. " Are you going to feed me are what?"









Molley, she likes to eat trees. 








Marlena, We are currently fostering her until she can get adopted. If you live in the Columbia SC area and want a good dog PM me.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Gotta give my dog some props, and get some pics up. . . she crushed about 30 miles over the last few days. . .Kaya. . . 2 year old Chessie. . . She's always in second place, right behind the back tire. So good with bikes, if she hears you close behind her, shell throw the brakes on and jump off to the side (wish I could teach the hikers how to do that). I pretty much carry all my water for her. . . she loves it, gets back from the ride and goes right for the ball or bone to play fetch with back at home. Wouldn't trader her for the world.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

I think dogs need to be bike/trail trained to be on the trail, come at a call without hesitation, very wary of bikes, etc. Just like hikers, riders, etc. 

Bottom line is the dog should be trained. Not to get distracted by Hilary the Hiker or Harry the Horse, or even Ricky Rattlesnake, just chase that back tire till it stops. 

Hit the f'in thing. . .they are tough and they learn damn quick.

My dog learnt whilst riding to my right on a downhill section, sees a chipmunk to my left, goes for said chipmunk with no regard or knowledge of me or my bike and what it might do. Said dog gets run over by said bike. Tries it again once more for good measure and has never been hit or near an oncoming rider again.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

mfisher1971 said:


> your "lifestyle choice" of riding a mountain bike puts you at risk of serious injury or even death BY DEFAULT. what's the difference between a dog running loose on the trail and a rabbit? or a deer? or even another human being for that matter?
> a dog running loose on the trail off leash just gives you someone else to blame. a good rider rides under control, and has a pretty decent sense of what's going on around him. if you're flying blindly downhill and around corners with little to no concern for what may lie ahead, then its not the fault of anyone other than yourself if you hit someone, someone's pet or even a tree. :nono:


Great point. !!!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Some great looking dogs added guy's gals keep em coming :thumbsup:

Ps Dogs don't trail trained unless they're running on trails, they gotta learn just like we do, ya don't get to be a better rider by training at home, respect both ways goes a long ways :thumbsup:


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

well said


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Definitely well said. I started out with Max on the local trail(not much biking activity) just walking off the leash when he was about 3-4 months. I made sure to keep him behind me while walking and started early with commands. Then eventually introduced the bike about a month ago and the transition was pretty seamless. Now he is 8 months and stays about two feet behind my rear wheel, on the drive side. We take it easy since he is still a young pup, so about 2 miles is all I let him go for. It really is enjoyable to have him out there.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

onepivot said:


> Here is Mojo Gearhound, trail dog extraordinaire. It's hard to get good pictures of him on the trail because I'm lousy with action shots on my new camera. They're always blurry. So here is a slow trail shot and the other is on trail work day. He hasn't missed a trail work day since he was 12 weeks old.
> 
> 1/2 Border Collie and 1/2 Australian Shepherd, he is now 2 years old and almost fully trail trained. He is becoming a fixture at our local trails now. Herding breeds make excellent mountain biking dogs!


This is my future riding companion. Also 1/2 Border Collie and 1/2 Australian Shepherd.


----------



## cooldaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

my vizsla during yesterday's ride... last day of our Indian Summer...


----------



## scotttenorman (Aug 11, 2006)

A short video of my cattle dog mix RUNNING!
We go about 10 miles, and she loves every minute of it. I can't wipe the grin off my face when I see her going.

http://www.viddler.com/explore/scotttenorman/videos/1/


----------



## Bubbles & Me (Apr 13, 2007)

Its not Bubbles & me anymore. Its Bubbles & me and Buddy to!!
Buddy is a 51 lb Beagle that can run all day.
I have had him for about a year now and talk about full of piss and Vinager

Nothing they like better then a good bike ride.

Good weather








[/URL][/IMG]

Pouring Rain








[/URL][/IMG]

Just out for a quick run or an all day ride










Even a minor run in with a Porcupine










Its all good for Bubbles & me










And Buddy to!!

[


----------



## eallan (Apr 14, 2008)

chickenlegs said:


> Even at 5 weeks of age, Haley the Ridgeback showed some signs of being a runner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome dog!

Here's my little devil.

By eallan








By eallan, shot with iPhone at 2008-11-21








By eallan, shot with iPhone at 2008-11-21
Here he is when he was about 8 weeks!








By eallan, shot with iPhone at 2008-09-21
He hasn't been around my bike yet, he's 4 months and two weeks old now. He's a handful!

Love the ridgebacks though.


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

Good lookin Vizsla you got there Cooldaddy. Here's my boy Clive.


----------



## BendBound (Aug 9, 2007)

Love. this. thread.


----------



## chickenlegs (Feb 2, 2004)

eallan said:


> He hasn't been around my bike yet, he's 4 months and two weeks old now. He's a handful!


Very cool. Any chance yours is from Winder, GA? Just asking because mine is also 18 weeks old.

Haley went for a nice hike yesterday at Kennesaw Mountain, where some conferderates and Federals once had a good scrap. All went well until Haley barfed in the car on the way home.


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

.....


----------



## eallan (Apr 14, 2008)

chickenlegs said:


> Very cool. Any chance yours is from Winder, GA? Just asking because mine is also 18 weeks old.
> 
> Haley went for a nice hike yesterday at Kennesaw Mountain, where some conferderates and Federals once had a good scrap. All went well until Haley barfed in the car on the way home.


Nope (that i know of) got him in dallas, TX.

Is yours a terrible nipper at this age? I can't wait for those adult teeth.

My boy has been hiking around the trails here with me, he's wonderful, never runs too far away and keeps his manners. It's great. Haven't tried the bike _yet_.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2008)

I took my guys to the dog park in Greenville (SC) this afternoon. One of them decided to mark a lady's leg. Fortunately, there were lots of dogs around and she didn't notice which one did it.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

cookie!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Jack Russells are the shizzle! They hate booties, sweaters and would rather go naked. They love the outdoors and hunting for vermin... clothing would just interfere.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's my Aussie mix playing tug of war with another dog at the dog park yesterday.


----------



## luckybastard (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## gkmeador (Sep 11, 2008)

Lucy and her flying buddy Delilah. I wish Delilah could come out on the trails with us


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

Ettore (Hector) from here https://www.rivieraoutdoor.com/

pics from there https://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157608000467076/


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

Ettore (Hector) from here https://www.rivieraoutdoor.com/

pics from there https://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157608000467076/


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Meaty aint got nothing on Milo!


----------



## hammerdog (May 31, 2006)

This is my team at a recent race in Roslyn WA. We finished second in the 2 dog scooter class. Our time for 2.4 miles was 9':45". Mojo is in the lead and Seamus is bringing up the wheel. I am on a Blauwerk Sidewalker Downhill scooter.


----------



## stu.111 (Oct 21, 2008)

This is my boy Max, hes a 6year old English Staffordshire Bull Terrier, unfortunately i cant take him with me when i go riding. So he hates the bikes, as soon as i get one out he cracks the shits and goes out the back and sulks.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

I got my boy Maxxis fixed the other day [7mths old now, wow they grow fast] !

Am feeling a bit guilty, took me awhile to bring myself to get it done to him, but he was not going to be bred, [as much as that is a boys job to do lol, seems wrong] will make him a better dog, the drugs have worn off and he's running around the yard like a loose goose, he's shaved around his used to be proud area, I'm sure he knows he's lost something and sorta in too minds about it all, gets his stitches out in 2 weeks!

So well go a little easy on things not too easy but little less so no beach shots or swim shots today, he's getting so strong though!

Some more great dogs posted, great thread guys/ gals :thumbsup:


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

removed, pics didnt work... ill try again.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

My trail dog Daly passed away last month. In 12 years he hiked all the N.E.- 4000'ers, ran untold miles of singletrack behind my bike, and never caused anyone to taste dirt. Whenever "bike" was uttered, cleats hit the floor, or a camelback filled he was pinned against the door, whining like he hadn't peed in a week... If ever in the way "move, stop, or power!" worked quite well.
----
Karma is powerful force, to those here expressing so much hate I must ask:
If a rider ahead of you crashes on the trail, do you;
a) Bunny Hop over them while insulting their momma.
b) Be sure to nail 'em with the chainring before skidding over their body.
c) Stop to ask if they're okay. 
-----
If (c) was not your immediate choice... then prepare for; his/her buds to thrash you good, be banned from the trail network, and be prosecuted for reckless endangerment. If it WAS a dog - cruelty to animals, a big fine, and an anger management course.
Goodbye sweet new bike - Hello new prison *****...


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice! saw a few more Vizslas here! Here is mine... (posted some puppy pics earlier when I first got him) Here he is at 3 1/2 months. No trail riding just yet. Vet says to wait a few more months untill his muscles and bones develope a bit more in order to prevent future health issues. Sorry for the poor quality pics, cant find the usb cable for my slr!


----------



## froth14 (Feb 23, 2005)

some shots of my shepherd


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)

Max is Isis's twin.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Trying to keep it alive...

Unfortunately Max and I haven't been out to the trail lately.


----------



## paingold (May 15, 2004)

ncfisherman said:


> Trying to keep it alive...
> 
> Unfortunately Max and I haven't been out to the trail lately.


Great photo.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Marek's getting older!

10 weeks old in last pic, now weighs 44 pounds at 16 weeks.


----------



## beefa69 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey guys, great thread

Here are my two boys and the simply love hitting the trails with the wife and I.
The Jack Russell is Kobi and the Beagle is Diesel.

Kobi isnt the fastest dog out there (with such little legs) but can and will go forever.
Diesel is fast, but is done after about 8 kms and lets you know that he's done.

If Im heading out for a serious ride I have to leave them behind and they do an excellent job of making me feel guilty every time I do.


Sorry no trail pics... first couple are the boys when they were young.

And the pic of Diesel and the kitten...I found 3 kittens dumped in the bush so brought them home so I could find a home for them. The dogs fell in love with the kittens and were a quite disappointed that we gave them away.


----------



## jroland (Dec 17, 2008)

my dog loves going on rides with me she enjoys it so much


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So question to all you guys and gals out there with short legged dogs (under 10" long). How do they keep up on the trails? How far can they go? I'm curious as I don't think my little guy will get too much bigger :skep: the vet said maybe 30-40 lbs and he's 17 right now, so I figure if they're right he'll have about 10" front legs and wonder how far will he be able to go.

FYI took him out for the first time Sunday for 2.25 miles and he seemed to do fine, although I had to go quite slow as his little legs just couldn't carry him that fast. Legs measure about 7" right now from under chest to ground on his front - _just a little bigger than your avg Jack Russle._


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

LyNx said:


> So question to all you guys and gals out there with short legged dogs (under 10" long). How do they keep up on the trails? How far can they go? I'm curious as I don't think my little guy will get too much bigger :skep: the vet said maybe 30-40 lbs and he's 17 right now, so I figure if they're right he'll have about 10" front legs and wonder how far will he be able to go.
> 
> FYI took him out for the first time Sunday for 2.25 miles and he seemed to do fine, although I had to go quite slow as his little legs just couldn't carry him that fast. Legs measure about 7" right now from under chest to ground on his front - _just a little bigger than your avg Jack Russle._


My lil guy is a bit taller (I'd say his legs are about 12" long) and he's a Beagle/Dob/Lab/Collie Mix. I've had him out for 10 miles through the woods with few minute breaks here and there - and he'll still be wound up after a 10-15 minute drive home. Having said that, it depends on your dog and breed. Jack Russels are pretty high-energy and can probably go for a while but due to the short legs would need more frequent breaks.


----------



## beefa69 (Nov 22, 2007)

I usually take the guys out with the wife and make it a cruisy ride, so I dont really hammer. The only place the little guy cant keep up is on any fast descents and for those I normally back it off a bit so he can stay within sight. For everything else he sits about a foot off the back wheel the whole way, though every now and then he, or the beagle will take lead, pin the ears back and go hell or leather as long as Im behind him calling him on.

Distance wise he will go 10km - 12km (or about 8 miles) no problems and I make sure I take a few rests along the way for them to catch their breathe.... For a small dog, Jacks are absolute machines when it comes to endurance...

The Jack will take water if i squirt it from a bottle, the Beagle I carry a small plastic bowl in the camelback. If its going to be a ride of about 10km+ I also take some food in the form of dried fruit (apples apricots etc) which they love and stops them from bonking. 

Most of the trails we ride have water in the form of creeks, rivers or pools so I dont mind taking a short break and letting them cool off. They seem to get a huge boost from cooling down as well.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys, bout what I figured he might be able t do when he reaches full size. He really amazes me right now in that he'll run as said about a 1ft behind with no worries or if we slow to a walk he'll come alongside, but he won't easily go infront. 

I've attached a pic of him if that helps anyone. He definitely doesn't have Jack Russle in him, maybe somehow Lab or Golden Retriever 'cause he absolutely loves an water he comes across and dives right in. That's a WTB PureV in the 1st pic and the tiles in the 2nd pic are 13"x13".


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Haha... love his ears!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's my Leopard Shepherd Mr. Reese playing frisbee tug-of-war at the dog park in Greenville (SC) a few weeks back. I was told when we got him that he is an Australian Shepherd/Katahoula Leopard Dog mix. He is the goofy looking brown/black/tan/white curly haired looking mutt. He can run like noboby's business and loves to bury himself in a creek when we stop for a break.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's my Aussie mix Reese at the dog park playing Frisbee tug-of-war.


----------



## cooldaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

your dog is growing fast, looks good :thumbsup:

before you know it he'll be old enough to go on the trail 



ReD_tomato said:


> Nice! saw a few more Vizslas here! Here is mine... (posted some puppy pics earlier when I first got him) Here he is at 3 1/2 months. No trail riding just yet. Vet says to wait a few more months untill his muscles and bones develope a bit more in order to prevent future health issues. Sorry for the poor quality pics, cant find the usb cable for my slr!


----------



## greenz (May 26, 2008)

Any tips to train my dog to ride the trail with me off lead ? I worry about her wondering off or leaving my side to go hunt squirrels . She knows basic obedience but is still very much a puppy and gets crazy about chasing squirrels .


----------



## greenz (May 26, 2008)

zandy a labradoodle


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*My dog is goofy!*

Here she is on Christmas almost sleeping in the back yard. She is nuts! She thinks she is a Husky. We go for miles...and she loves it. I'm careful on downhills to not blow out her joints. She is a 2-year-old Golden Retriever.

Jaybo


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

Great dog shots in this thread! 
Here is my dog ready for the downhill after all the climbing  
At 120 pounds, he prefers to cruise slow and steady, 
which tends to work out well if I take him on short technical climbing rides.
Otherwise he's more of a day hike dog.


----------



## greenz (May 26, 2008)

I went out for a ride with my girl yesterday , wow she got it fast . We walked to the park her on lead by my bike if she got to close to the bike i bumped her with the front tire and said watch out . So when we got to the trail I let the lead out long , about 15 feet and got on the bike , said lets go and she looked up at me and the bike like what? we started slow and she stayed by my side like on the walk down , so i pulled the lead off, left her choke chain on so i could grab her if needed to . no problems she crossed in front of the bike a few times and i just bumped her with the tire lightly and yelled watch it ! She did not even look at the other riders or walkers . We only did 3 1/2 miles at a slow pace .I hope to get her up to a 16 mile trail ride . And she got the drinking from the camel back hose on the first try and barked at me when she wanted a drink .


----------



## Drew K. (May 30, 2006)

This is my 2 year old golden.


From Puppy


From Puppy


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

No Jaybo...your dog is Happy!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Not many cool photos lately we been doing a bit but not much with the camera, a few swims at the beach and walks around the farm! chasing cows he loves the farm animals thinks they are pals to play with, the animals don't know what to make of him, they know hes no threat, more intrigued by him, but wary, hes such a goof ball, wonders on up then runs around at 100 miles an hour!

First pic a friend used that and got it framed and gave it to me as a Xmas presie so that was pretty cool very nice my bestest presie!























































More updated picc's here from today! 2009 1st of the 1st yeahaaaaaaaaa

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5230231#post5230231


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

a wee vid from 2day his hourly work out to the john! HNY

https://i145.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid145.photobucket.com/albums/r211/trailadvent/MAXXIS/01-01-09-farm/MaxxisMovies2-01-09farm002.flv


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

*not really a true statement*



GpzGuy said:


> Not really a true statement for the Western US. There are of course National Parks _within_ national forrests.


sorry, but this is not the case. national forests are administered by the US forest service, part of the department of agriculture. nationa parks are administered by the US park service, which is in the department of interior.

each agency has separate objectives in land management and conservation. geographcially, national parks are not specifically located inside of national forests. national parks and forests are scattered throughout the nation.

national parks are sometimes more restrictive than national forests, but some land in national forests is very restricted (e.g., wilderness areas in national forests). rules for bikes, motorized vehicles, dogs, etc. are often established locally.


----------



## pedalitup (May 30, 2007)

I always wondered how many foreclosures happened because of (wo)mans overpowering need to domicile hir "best friend". . .

The first doggy that follows me home from the trail gets to stay, till then I'm happy to mind my own business as it were.

Thanx for the great pix, I love YOUR dogs!


----------



## Solohopper (Nov 15, 2006)

We picked up a German Shorthaired Pointer tonight.


















My Yellow Lab hasn't warmed up to her yet. I think she's actually afraid of her.


















We still need to pick a name that starts with S. Wife likes Snickers or Skittles. I like Sage or Sona. Kids haven't really said what they like yet.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

What a we bundle of cute, ya don't realise how small till ya c it to the big lab, gurls are always jealous of a new chick on the block even when they say they aren't, she'll settle though, very cool!

Good trail Dogs there! congrats


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

I havent been in touch with the forums lately so I appologize, since I have left, we adopted 2 rescue dogs, one a golden retriever one a beautiful rotty pup. We did however lose my 7 month old border collie to a very tragic accident. Just the other day we went and picked out a Australian cattle dog puppy. So that brings our puppy total up to, 1 wolfdog, 1 Rotty, 1 Golden, 1 Cattle Dog. We need more people to ride with.









Quin, was a service dog placed horribly wrong the child beat him, he loves to ride, rain or shine








Max, was a little to destructive for a 1 bedroom apartment (duh) He isnt such a fan of riding yet but he loves to play with Raffi the wolfdog








And this is Ozzy, I am almost certain he will be up for marathon like rides, cattle dogs have more stamina than any dog I have met outside of the husky. (he is only 5 weeks old right now so we dont get him for a little while) Sorry for the crappy photo I took it, not matt.









Raffi the wolf puppy, she loves living here in Maine, plenty of land to run on, she is a great personality, and listening to her howl at night is so relaxing.








Aila may she rest in peace

So yes our 5 bedroom house is quickly filling not with people but with animals. but its okay, more news since we have taken a leave from the forums. We are getting married!


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

ThePinkBarron said:


> I havent been in touch with the forums lately so I appologize, since I have left, we adopted 2 rescue dogs, one a golden retriever one a beautiful rotty pup. We did however lose my 7 month old border collie to a very tragic accident. Just the other day we went and picked out a Australian cattle dog puppy. So that brings our puppy total up to, 1 wolfdog, 1 Rotty, 1 Golden, 1 Cattle Dog. We need more people to ride with.


Man, that is a beautiful Golden! Nice score on the rescue! I'm hoping to add a Golden to my team as well. Right now my Aussie is keeping me busy. Cheers


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Lev said:


> Man, that is a beautiful Golden! Nice score on the rescue! I'm hoping to add a Golden to my team as well. Right now my Aussie is keeping me busy. Cheers


Thanks! he knows a list of 85 commands, its kind of nuts to be honest, he was meant to be a friend for some disabled kid, someone to help him focus and learn to care for something, and the kid goes and beats him, took us a good while to get him to warm up to us, but now he is very social everyone on the trails love him because he is so well behaved, he runs faithfully in between Matt and I, never to either side nor in front. I worry some about the joint problems goldens are notorious for so we have been taking it pretty easy with him.


----------



## Rez (Nov 15, 2006)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Thanks! he knows a list of 85 commands, its kind of nuts to be honest, he was meant to be a friend for some disabled kid, someone to help him focus and learn to care for something, and the kid goes and beats him, took us a good while to get him to warm up to us, but now he is very social everyone on the trails love him because he is so well behaved, he runs faithfully in between Matt and I, never to either side nor in front. I worry some about the joint problems goldens are notorious for so we have been taking it pretty easy with him.


sorry for your loss. been there and it sucks

good luck with the new kids


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

*Rescued*

This is our little(ish) beagle/pointer/pitbull? mix Stella.

She is full of piss and vinegar - loves to run, chase her ball, and try to solve problems. She's a great little dog we adopted from the local pound, and we think she was just a couple of days away from doom.










She's done 16 miles of trail running in a day so far, and I'm hoping to train her to follow me on the MTB this spring. I don't think that will be much of a problem, though.

We were at Coopers Rock last weekend, a local state forest, and my wife and I were heading out for a run hot on the trail of a group of guys on bikes. Stella was barking and whining, and looking over her shoulder at us. We think she wanted to go and find the guys on bikes.










Tons of energy, love, and affection from this dog.


----------



## HoosierBuddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Photo from 5-6 years ago:


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

playpunk said:


> This is our little(ish) beagle/pointer/pitbull? mix Stella.


I think Stella could beagle beagle/pit bull mix. Her face looks a lot like my parent's dog Lucy who is a beagle/pit bull mix. Here are two pictures of Lucy so you can compare how they look.


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

Hopping_Rocks said:


> I think Stella could beagle beagle/pit bull mix. Her face looks a lot like my parent's dog Lucy who is a beagle/pit bull mix. Here are two pictures of Lucy so you can compare how they look.


We really have no idea. We *think* she has some pointer in her because she has longish legs. She definetly has the well-defined musculature of a pit bull, but pointers and other hunting dogs have similar characteristics. Whatever she is, she's high-energy, smart, and affectionate.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I thought Dalmation at first sight...


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

hammerdog said:


> Our time for 2.4 miles was 9':45".


 Hang on brudda! Too friggin' cool.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

I get the LOOK what dodn't take them with me on the trail


----------



## Tackhammer (Dec 21, 2006)

*My other Passion - Boxers!!*

Their passion is sleeping though, mostly!


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

So many beautiful dogs, I'm very proud of this thread that there are others out there who love riding with dogs. I did have a few really nice ones recently, but too big to download.
I have done two recent night rides soon with them and I love night riding and so do they I prefer day riding with them because I can see their expression better.

So here's a pic of Millie after last nights ride


----------



## runbuddha (Jan 28, 2007)

You'll notice a slight depletion of Passion in the pics


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Here are a couple of our new girl Kenda. No bike rides yet but I have already been taking here out on hikes and to a few bikes races which she loves so looks like the start of something good.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Ozzy once again, this time better photos.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Mines just over a year and ready for the trails soon. extremely fast and lean, for now loads of beach training:thumbsup:


----------



## ttowry (Feb 2, 2009)

my dog minds me and behaves really well when he is with me. but if we are going on a ride with a large group i don't bring him because i don't want everyone to feel as if they are going to have to try to avoid him


----------



## 2calif (Dec 14, 2008)

*Buddy*

Supposedly Buddy is a Pitbull-Beagle mix, but this is left unconfirmed. He does have the jaw of one and the ears of the other...

Despite countless occasions with him on the trails here in the NW, Buddy has yet to be documented in action. The time will come, the time will come. In the meantime, apply imaginations deliberately.


----------



## BarkerDome (May 13, 2008)

Future trail dog


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

I did it...not named yet but she's 12 weeks of fun and energy!




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Dogs are gud


----------



## smittie61984 (Aug 26, 2004)

I love taking my dog on the trails. He loves it too. What's weird is when I ride around my front yard he goes nuts trying to herd my bike, but as soon as we hit hte trails he sticks to the trails. He even knows my prefered routes and leads by about 20ft or so. Once I get a helmet came I'll get a vid of him going down some super twisty and fast downhill sections. He'll go full tilt.

I do have on a pretty good verbel leash. A whistle or clicking noise I can make with my mouth can stop him from doing anything. If I say "Go" he moves faster and if I say "Keep moving" he'll go right past any dog that is on the trail.

Now I know a lot of people complain about dogs on the trails. But often those seem to be the same people who I think would only consider a trail "Good" if someone took a paver through there and painted it like dirt to make themselves feel outdoorsy but not suffer the roots, rocks, or dirt that comes with the territory. And I've had more close calls with unleashed deer than I have unleashed dogs. Infact I got bit by a walker's leashed dog while riding a few months back. Which makes it pretty clear that we need to leash the walkers.


----------



## Bob the Wheelbuilder (Sep 21, 2003)

Holly was our best trail dog, now she's gone to doggy heaven. 

Buddy and Buster are our two dogs now, but they mostly get walked. It looks like they're trying to kill each other, but they are just playing. Buster sleeps funny.

The last picture is of a Visla mix a friend owns. She's definitely got bike passion.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Ah Bob, you give me hope for my little short legged friend  So far the furthest I've taken him is about 3 miles, but planning on soon extending that to about 4.5-5 miles. I make sure and give him 3 or 4 rests on the trip out and same on the way back and he seems fine, BUT, not sure why, but when we're out on the trail he doesn't seem to want to drink, any time I pull the water bottle for him he scoots away. The bottle is basically for him since I don't need water for the easy 3 miles I take him on and he drinks from it fine when out other places, but for some reason just doesn't on the trail running :???: I think maybe he gets water from all the pools/puddles he splashes in


----------



## RichBeBe (Aug 21, 2005)

Not my dog, but I love riding with Luda, and he loves the jumps


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

*More Dog passion*

Had a warm spell the last few days. Went from 10 degrees to 45 degrees, to 60 degrees, just like that. Went from having snow up to my hubs, to mud. So I took the dog out. 









Discovered some blockage









Forgot how nice it is to have Mans Best Friend out on the trail with me. But it hasn't been dog-friendly outside for months now;


----------



## smittie61984 (Aug 26, 2004)

This is an epic thread!!! I've been looking through it and have been loving it to death.

I really couldn't imagine going through life without a dog. They are just damn awesome animals. Not owning a dog could only leave one empty cause they are really good creatures.

Unfortunately out here in the southeast dogs on trails don't get a warm reception. I don't care though and will keep on rocking my dog out no matter what. No way, no matter how fit I get, I can't go on a 10-15mile run. My dog does that with me on my mountain bike hauling balls without it even phasing him.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2008)

My pup just got his own facebook page:

http://apps.facebook.com/dogbook/profile/view/5908878

He is better with computers than I am


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Great to see the Dogs still trucking along!

We started an obediance class a few weeks ago and having lots of fun meeting new dogs and owners!

We got out on the trails in the weekend he had a few DH runs,me walking him running and swimming in the creek hes a fish/otter loves the water especially since its so warm here at mo! some pics!

Theres a DH track in here somewhere, its a hot day 30 plus celcius and 100% humidity 

















4C Compound is hooking up great in the corners








A hot Maxxis, still wet from the creek


----------



## subydoo (Feb 17, 2005)

*Trait Loves to Run*

Adopted the little guy from the Oregon Humane Society, he had major problems with attitude and hanging around. We slowly introduced him to trail riding, and he is now perfect. He is only 24 pounds and all Jack Russell Terrorist. He has run 31 miles, some walking in there, and does not seem to ever get tired. Now anytime he sees the bike or the biking shorts he goes ape*@#!. This is him chasing me down the Siouxan Trail in SW Washington.

http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid1480107757/bclid1716500435/bctid9437366001


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey TA, that pup of your sure is growing fast :thumbsup: Looks like the makings of a great trail companion.


----------



## _tom_ (Jun 18, 2005)

subydoo said:


> Adopted the little guy from the Oregon Humane Society, he had major problems with attitude and hanging around. We slowly introduced him to trail riding, and he is now perfect. He is only 24 pounds and all Jack Russell Terrorist. He has run 31 miles, some walking in there, and does not seem to ever get tired. Now anytime he sees the bike or the biking shorts he goes ape*@#!. This is him chasing me down the Siouxan Trail in SW Washington.
> 
> http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid1480107757/bclid1716500435/bctid9437366001


Reminds me of my dog with the bell. That's a DPS (Dog Positioning System). Your dog has more cowbell though!


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

Love this thread. Keep it coming. Can some of you PM me some training tips on how to get my 5month old Belgian Malinois started as a trail dog? I don't have him off leash yet so tips on that are appreciated as well. Thanks!


----------



## smittie61984 (Aug 26, 2004)

92SE-R said:


> Love this thread. Keep it coming. Can some of you PM me some training tips on how to get my 5month old Belgian Malinois started as a trail dog? I don't have him off leash yet so tips on that are appreciated as well. Thanks!


Well the best tip I can give is to have your dog extremely disciplined. You need him on a strong verbal leash. I just have to whistle and my dog stops to look behind to see what I want. Even though he is a border collie and wants to chase anything that takes off, (Deer, Rabbits, Squirles, etc) I just have to whistle and he'll stop right in his tracks. Spend all the time in the world with your dog. Let him sleep in your bed, go on car rides, etc. Take him to dog parks and practice keeping him disciplined out there. Basically you want him to associate being with you as FUN and they'll go into hell with you without a second thought. Plus they'll do whatever they can to make you happy to keep that happy life htey have. Dogs are great and truly man's best friend if you treat them right.

The running aspect. If you can outlast your dog, then you could probably ride the entire Tour De France without stopping and have no business wasting your awesomeness here.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

man, what a great thread! my wife and i are buying a house this spring and look forward to getting a doggie to train to ride with us


----------



## subydoo (Feb 17, 2005)

*DPS thats a good one*

The little guy likes to wander when we stop, He definitely has more energy than me. If we try to sneak off, here comes the bell.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

*Best Thread ever*

Keep this thread alive.
Everyone has some great looking dogs.
I am hoping to get Zinzan out on some rides this season as he will be two and ready to go running (Rottweiler's need to wait to their bodies mature).
Here are a few pics. 
The first one is me and the missus taking him skiing.
Second and third are when he is hanging with his girlfriend. My parents rescued her from a puppy mill. She had many litters but no more. She is such a sweety.
The fourth picture was the day we brought him home with stops at a mountain bike race (he learned to drink from a camel back on Day 1) and then to a rugby game.
The last three are when he is calm. We needed to act quickly to get those!
We have brought him snow shoeing this year which he loved.
Can you tell I love him!

Eric


----------



## smittie61984 (Aug 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> My pup just got his own facebook page:
> 
> http://apps.facebook.com/dogbook/profile/view/5908878
> 
> He is better with computers than I am


My dog set himself up a myspace. Apparently he's a little myspace ho. You ought to see all the "*****es" on his page.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=42452850


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Molly, our 7 month old Catahoula Leaopard mix........*

Not a mountain biking dog yet, but she loves to hike with us. Her are some pictures, she is a little bit bigger now....


----------



## enewman (Oct 7, 2008)

Very beautiful animals everyone! Thanks for the pics and keep them coming!


----------



## carter1 (Jan 30, 2004)

This is Tsali, he's a 5 year old French Brittany. My past riding buddies were Pointers. Gotta love bird dogs, they can run forever and typically have no aggression.
c


----------



## RaveOn (Dec 21, 2003)

I just went through all 15 pages and I'm left with a big smile. Thanks!


----------



## tashi (Apr 17, 2005)

froth14 said:


> some shots of my shepherd


With all these great dogs I didn't think I'd be able to pick a fave, but that was it! Very sweet lookin dog. I think that the little "eyebrow" marks above the eyes add so much expression to a dog - I think that's part of my little guy's secret as well:










He's what I like to call a "reserve special": you know, whatever is horny and running free on the reserve at the time. I figure he's shepherd/doberman/lab/... 
He's 8 now, and as fast as ever. OK, not as fast as ever. He used to spend a four hour ride wrestling with another dog, usually over a stick they were both holding on to, each of them facing different directions. Pretty funny watching the one dog try to maintain bike pace while running bcakwards attached to a stick!
He got super stiff for a few days last spring and I got a little worried that his riding days may be numbered, but he actually started to pace himself on the rides a bit! He also started swimming this year which I think might help as well, stretching out and cooling the soft tissues a bit right at the end of the ride a la post workout an ice bath.


----------



## hammerdog (May 31, 2006)

This is my team at Frog Lake near Mt Hood Oregon last month. That is Mojo in the lead and Seamus in the wheel position.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Ozzy once again, we have started him on avalanche rescue training, he is taking very well to it.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

The Z Monster had her 6 month birthday Saturday, so I took her out for her first ride. Once she got over the desire to herd me she did great. We went 4.5 miles and it took us about 2 hours (beef jerky breaks and photo shoots). For some reason she wasn't too interested in drinking from my hydration pack.


----------



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

I love dogs, but I think it's inconsiderate of anyone to let their pets loose in a public place (that goes for mtbers and runners/hikers etc)


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

XC Dawg said:


> I love dogs, but I think it's inconsiderate of anyone to let their pets loose in a public place (that goes for mtbers and runners/hikers etc)


Are you deliberately trying to sound like a troll? Or is that just the way you are?


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

I am about to go and make some popcorn. Does anybody want some?
Eric


----------



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

if pointing out something that irks me on every ride makes me a troll, then so be it


----------



## subydoo (Feb 17, 2005)

*Every Ride?*

Maybe you should relocate.

Or get further from the soccer moms...


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Agreed


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

XC Dawg said:


> if pointing out something that irks me on every ride makes me a troll, then so be it


Dude, this is a mountain biking website, in a passion forum, regarding a dog stoke thread. You even have the word "dawg" in your name. Why do you feel it is necessary to sound like a Debbie Downer? You gotta see the irony in that...


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Here are a couple more of Kenda at 4months.

From Kenda

From Kenda

From Kenda

This is her with her cousin Jade (Bull Mastiff).

From Kenda

From Kenda


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

Macey, my corgi...


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

I only ride alone with my dog, so I havn`t got any good pics.

As soon as the snow clears, I`ll get my wife to run round with us and a digicam..



















Kasper is a 2 year old Dalmatian..... Calm and collected indoors, a nutter outdoors but hes good around the bike.


----------



## Fenech627 (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome dogs in this thread!!!!! 

I'll be able to contribute to this thread once I move out of the rents house. No dogs allowed :-( First dog I am going to get is an Australian Shepherd.


----------



## Yuengling (Aug 1, 2006)

Judd97 said:


> I'm not allowed to take our dog on bike rides, but do these count?


Those are foxes.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

You`re sharp.....


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Fenech627 said:


> Awesome dogs in this thread!!!!!
> First dog I am going to get is an Australian Shepherd.


Fun dogs, my Aussie Collie on Saturday's ride, loving life in a water hole.


----------



## jfk (Feb 5, 2009)

*Akira*

I don't have any MTB pictures of Akira on this computer, so that will wait. Here are some other passion pictures.

I do have some video of her biking that I need to get posted. I still ride her with a leash while mountain biking, slow down hill riding for me. Thankfully she has learned that I need the easy line more then she does on the uphills. She gets walked 2 miles by bike every morning. Another 2 to obidence once a week, and 8 miles round trip in a dog specific bike trailer to agility training once a week (She get's bored on the pavement and slows to about 8 mph and that too slow to get to class, I can pull the trailer at 11, pulling a 24lb trailer and a 35 border collie mix is like riding up hill for 4 miles each way, it gets rough).

The picture of her leg wrapped around my leg is our first rappell together, so she was very nervous. She's a lot better about it now.

"I think I see a lizard to chase"
































I'll try to get some other more bike related pictures up in the near future.


----------



## chickenlegs (Feb 2, 2004)

jfk said:


> The picture of her leg wrapped around my leg is our first rappell together, so she was very nervous. She's a lot better about it now.


Dude that is nuts!!  Didn't know there were folks out there repelling with their dogs.


----------



## J-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

rutkiller said:


> Ahhhhh....the KONG frisbee. This is the _only_ toy that my two labs have not been able to destroy. KONG products may be a few extra dollars, but they will last forever.


JAWZ competition frisbees are nuke proof


----------



## hellocook (Nov 5, 2006)

depends on the weather. kentucky is fine for 1 (when hot or with longer downhills)- 3h (when cold and rainy ...), of course only technical trails - he does not bother fireroads and similiar stuff.

here my everyday biking body kentucky. pretty popular with the crowd, my impression is nobody would bother if i don't make it but everybody would be missing kentucky ...

goes bunkers as well when he hears BIKING!


----------



## smittie61984 (Aug 26, 2004)

That dog repelling is nuts!!!


----------



## hellocook (Nov 5, 2006)

xxx


----------



## sime (Jan 16, 2004)

tiki on our canoe trip last summer. 8 days, over 100km paddled and portaged.....

we don't have any of her on a bike ride, she's always too busy having fun to stop for a photo-op


----------



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

I love that pic of peekaboo. Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

HoosierBuddy said:


> Photo from 5-6 years ago:


I remember this photo from the KY mountain biking site from a few years back. Your pooch looks just like my old guy Reggie that passed away last year.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I need to start trail training him...he's already 2 1/2 years old now. This is my best bud Spot (uh...my daughter named him ). His real passion is the kids,long walks w/ Mrs. LHT and me,and napping 





































Oh,and yeah...we finally replaced his missing collar (and yes my boy has a helmet...made him go get it right after that pic :thumbsup: )(hopefully he won't knock out that other front tooth (tho he loves the Tooth Fairy...ain't that age great?!?  )


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's one w/ the new collar...


----------



## Screamin (Jun 6, 2006)

longhaultrucker said:


> Here's one w/ the new collar...


Surveying his territory; the king of his domain


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Screamin said:


> Surveying his territory; the king of his domain


Bannishing such threats as chipmunks,possums and (God forbid) skunks everywhere!:lol: 
(actually,not that long ago he defended the kids from 3 larger-than-he strays-he got one decent gash on his leg,but he looked way better than the 3 of them  )


----------



## mtbndan (Oct 11, 2004)

Me with our Border Collie (Scooter), soon he'll be out on the trails with me too.


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

love this freakin thread!

Some updated pics of my Vizsla Rusty...

He knows we getting ready to go! 








jumps right in...








after a nice ride...


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

Jeez...I can't believe nobody has posted the shot of the original _Old Phart_ Trail Dog...from the Waterdown Gathering..._*Heidi the Trail Dog*_, with owner Big Dave and Mike T !!!










BT


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

rugbyred said:


> Keep this thread alive.
> Everyone has some great looking dogs.
> I am hoping to get Zinzan out on some rides this season as he will be two and ready to go running (Rottweiler's need to wait to their bodies mature).
> Here are a few pics.
> ...


Eric! Beautiful Rots.

Here's my girl Betty; she rides with me everyday:


----------



## tougeep3 (Feb 9, 2009)

Dogs RULE....

that is all..









This one has that pet cemetary thing going on.

Love rotties, that's what I grew up around. Best dogs ever. I'll get one when I get a yard..


----------



## sabala (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm working as a dog walker and for some dogs, walking just ain't gonna do it!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*An update*

Thought I'd throw up an updated pic of my little guy now he's prob as grown as he'll get - _right now around 25lbs_. He really does enjoy getting out on the trails _(mainly like double track behind my house)_ when ever I take him and he does pretty good for his size _(or to me at least)_, not sure exactly how much further he could go_ (most I've done is about 3.5 miles)_, but I'm itching to take him on my fav real trail some time soon.

Here he is resting ontop of the one tech rock crawl section on our regular ride.


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

tougeep3 said:


> Dogs RULE....
> 
> that is all..
> 
> ...


Ha yea man, I took that one w my cell phone so it's a little scary. I tried to have my sister photoshop out the crazy eye but it didn't turn out.

Your rotty looks like it's from a German line with it's super dark rust and that block head. I took mine in 2 years ago after someone left her emaciated and eaten by horseflies on my alleyway fence; ironically, I was looking for a female rotty puppy at the time, so it was a well timed blessing.


----------



## mtbndan (Oct 11, 2004)

Scooter's first real MTB ride at Rockville, he loved it!


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Thought I'd throw up an updated pic of my little guy now he's prob as grown as he'll get - _right now around 25lbs_. He really does enjoy getting out on the trails _(mainly like double track behind my house)_ when ever I take him and he does pretty good for his size _(or to me at least)_, not sure exactly how much further he could go_ (most I've done is about 3.5 miles)_, but I'm itching to take him on my fav real trail some time soon.
> 
> Here he is resting ontop of the one tech rock crawl section on our regular ride.


He is cute as could be. 25lbs is plenty big enough to take on MTB rides - he might still put on some muscle, too, depending on how much you exercise him.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

*New ones of Sebastian*

Out at Bavington today. At the trail head then one the trail, him drinking from my streaming Camelbak.


----------



## jamesbellpiece (Mar 30, 2009)

*chocolate*










ofcourse legend!!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, he is a cute dog and full of muscle. Since I found him when he was around 2 months old I started taking him on walk/runs every day initially _(now he goes out probably 5 days a week, 1 or 2 rides)_ and playing fetch every day with him, so he's absolutely just pure muscle and fast as hell. I'm hoping he might grow just a bit mnore, at least in the legs to make it a bit easier on him keeping up on the faster stuff AND also if he would stop stopping to smell stuff and then have to catch up :skep: I know, no chance in hell of that 



playpunk said:


> He is cute as could be. 25lbs is plenty big enough to take on MTB rides - he might still put on some muscle, too, depending on how much you exercise him.


----------



## bandit350 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Allister the German Short Haired Pointer*

not yet a trail dog but hopefully he'll calm down around 2. right now the hyperactivity and energy can't seem to be focused. of course, there are tennis balls....
we were going for a vizsla but found this dude. he was a rescue: some ******* had him tied up to a tree for the first 6 months of his life. therefore, we have some leash / restraint issues we're still working on.





breed all about it. good way to learn about an amazing breed. if you don't have time for a high energy dog then don't even consider them.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

After being off the bike for 8 weeks they were really starting to complain that I hadn't been out. Millie in the pic. has decided on a career as a mechanic. She was just checking my front hub.....


----------



## nzumbi1 (Sep 2, 2007)

We had a chance to spend a few weeks in Northern Minnesota, WOW what a beautiful place. :thumbsup:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

That's a sweet pair of collies you have there :thumbsup: We had a beautiful pair as kids, they were absolutely the best with us  Ours were almost all black with just white collars, one had a white paw, the other white blaze  My little guy reminds a lot of a collie, he has their energy, looks_ (although he's sand coloured)_ and lovingness.


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

bandit350 said:


> not yet a trail dog but hopefully he'll calm down around 2. right now the hyperactivity and energy can't seem to be focused. of course, there are tennis balls....
> we were going for a vizsla but found this dude. he was a rescue: some ******* had him tied up to a tree for the first 6 months of his life. therefore, we have some leash / restraint issues we're still working on.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a super pretty GSP you have. I love those dogs - our dog is a GSP mix (we think) - she certainly has the energy/stamina typical of the breed, along with the flecking and body type. My wife runs with her all the time, and even ran 30 miles with her once. We're gearing up for a 10 mile trail race in may. The winning time is usually around 70 minutes, so I'm going to have to do some speedwork between now and then, but I think the dog will be fine.


----------



## jbt11string (Apr 7, 2008)

Lynx, just wondering what kinda dog ya got. Looks a lot like my husky/lab


----------



## chickenlegs (Feb 2, 2004)

Haley the Ridgeback in North Georgia last weekend (I was hiking). She's almost 9 months now, I plan to introduce her to very short rides soon. Then longer ones in the fall when she is about 16 months.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

LyNx said:


> That's a sweet pair of collies you have there :thumbsup: We had a beautiful pair as kids, they were absolutely the best with us  Ours were almost all black with just white collars, one had a white paw, the other white blaze  My little guy reminds a lot of a collie, he has their energy, looks_ (although he's sand coloured)_ and lovingness.


Hey thanx LyNx.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

catnash said:


> After being off the bike for 8 weeks they were really starting to complain that I hadn't been out. Millie in the pic. has decided on a career as a mechanic. She was just checking my front hub.....


What are the specs on your dogs? Weight, distance they can travel, speed they can run? Are they 100% Border Collie? I'm trying to guess what I can expect from my Aussie/Collie when she is all grown up. 7 months old here.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

With the weather here they can easily run for 12+miles. My rides take me a minimum of 15-20 miles, though not at full pelt.
I always make sure they have water stops where my routes go. I keep an eye on their paws just in case, they are a lot faster than me. I met a baylif the other day that said that working farm dogs easily go for 50 miles.....
Though we haven't got pedigree papers, we were offered a lot of money for the male when he was young and pre training.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

catnash said:


> With the weather here they can easily run for 12+miles. My rides take me a minimum of 15-20 miles, though not at full pelt.
> I always make sure they have water stops where my routes go. I keep an eye on their paws just in case, they are a lot faster than me. I met a baylif the other day that said that working farm dogs easily go for 50 miles.....
> Though we haven't got pedigree papers, we were offered a lot of money for the male when he was young and pre training.


Thanks for the info. I've done a few small rides with mine, but I let her set the pace so we aren't going very fast. She is hard to read because she stops when I stop and always heads for shade whenever possible. She also doesn't seem to drink as much as other dogs I have ridden with.


----------



## mikedirectory2 (Mar 9, 2009)

These dogs are all adorable! I have a beagle/lab mix who loves to hike. I havent taken her biking yet, I am afraid that she would kill me running in front.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I haven't a clue what breeds he has in, I found him at the side of the road one night when he was about 2-3 months old. I personally think he has in miniture collie (I know there's a proper name for them) and then maybe Corgie or some other small dog breed. Here's a pic taken Sunday on his first real trail run - he had an absolute blast between the small patches of mud and the ocean which the trail comes right down to in spots 

Oh and thanks for the compliment on his possible breed  I think he's got some good stuff in him. FYI I'm 6'2" and that's a 29er bike to give you maybe some idea of his size from the photo.












jbt11string said:


> Lynx, just wondering what kinda dog ya got. Looks a lot like my husky/lab


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

*more of my favorite little buddy.*

damn i love this dog. he's full of awesome. longest ride i've taken him on was 8 miles - he didn't show any bit of being tired til we got back to the car.


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Here's Skyler a little more grown up. He turns 2 in one month from today! He's becoming a damn fine trail dog


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Eh, here's another of me and sebastian. the klein belongs to the photographer, my buddy dave:


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

Here is my buddy. This was riding Keystone out in Revelstoke a few years ago.









And here is a pic of his little buddy


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

Lev said:


> Here's Skyler a little more grown up. He turns 2 in one month from today! He's becoming a damn fine trail dog


That's a super aussie you've got there. Does he herd you while you're on the bike?


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

I LOVE that B & W pic of your lab.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey CTD, that collie pup is growing fast, looks like a promising trail bud  and Lev, OMG, your dog is Sooooooooooo beautiful :thumbsup: Since first seeing one of those I have dearly wished for one, but sadly being a 1 Broom liver on an island where it's either hot or hotter I think would be very unkind for a dog of that nature, so for now I just dream and enjoy my little Buddy


----------



## roach (Sep 12, 2005)

I envy everyone one of you as here in my part of Canada it's not allowed to have a dog without a leash in the trails and its a few hundred buck fine. The sad part is my dog love to go in the woods and run! Here's a picture of Maggie my boxer mix and she as the passion but she just not allowed going!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Lev said:


> Here's Skyler a little more grown up. He turns 2 in one month from today! He's becoming a damn fine trail dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Hey CTD, that collie pup is growing fast, looks like a promising trail bud


She's growing fast, probably quicker than your little guy. I was hoping for a 35# dog and she's already 40# at 7 months.


----------



## cort (Mar 29, 2004)

ncfisherman said:


> Trying to keep it alive...
> 
> Unfortunately Max and I haven't been out to the trail lately.


That my friend is one kick ass dog!


----------



## Ushast1y (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi, this is my pug - Salvadour Willier, 2 month ago.
I love him!


----------



## salvagetti (Jan 21, 2006)

*Myra the Vizsla Video*

Myra from Salvagetti in Denver. She is bonkers.


----------



## mikedirectory2 (Mar 9, 2009)

ncfisherman said:


> Trying to keep it alive...
> 
> Unfortunately Max and I haven't been out to the trail lately.


That may be the coolest dog ever.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

fux said:


> Kasper is a 2 year old Dalmatian..... Calm and collected indoors, a nutter outdoors but hes good around the bike.


I'm sure you probably already know, but dalmatians were bred as 'carriage dogs', prized for their ability to run between the horses and the carriage, sometimes between the carriage wheels. One of the reasons why fire departments adopted them as their mascots, when fire engines were still horse drawn.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

*Wilson and Max*

These are my boys Wilson and Max. They don't get to go biking very much.:bluefrown: Bike season is a bit warm for them. In fact Max can't tolerate temps about 25F. very well. Wilson does O.K. to about 75F.

This is Wilson. He is an Alaskan Husky/Timber Wolf X Chinook. He is my best backcountry splitboarding partner. So far this season he has over 400,000 vertical feet under his paws.
He is a great biking dog but only early mornings on creekside trails. He can run faster than I can descend even on my DH bike. He did a 35 mi. ride at an average speed of 18mph. We have clocked him running in front of my truck on a dirt road at 35mph. Wish he could handle heat better.









This is Max. His mother was an interior Alaskan Village Dog. 
He is happiest when it is about -20F. or colder. He gets to do a lot of skijoring. Poor guy doesn't do well in our light powder for splitboarding. So he doesn't get to go.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's a few where he's with his passion...the kids :thumbsup:


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

Rubber Side Down said:


> Hey LarsXC - this is a little off topic from the original post, but do you have any puppy pics of her? This is our new little guy (rescuee) and I'm trying to figure out what exactly he is besides the usual "pit mix" label they get at the shelter when they look anything like a pit. I'm thinking Dogo Argentino too, but I don't know. Have a look. He's about 4 months old and 30 lbs. His paws are pretty big so it'll be interesting to see how large he gets!


Shar-pei mix man, no pit there.

I don't have any pictures of my little man on this computer, but I have a 6 month old Great Labroxxer...(Great Dane/Lab/Boxer) and I cannot wait till he is big enough to take on the trails. He's super obedient, smart as a fox, and handsome as the devil himself. Right now he's only 40lbs or so, and I can't wait till he grows into those paws so I can show him how daddy plays!

BTW, Great looking dogs everyone, especially those Wiemrieners!:thumbsup:


----------



## Creeper (Feb 22, 2009)

Tucker-11 month old rescue. Hopefully, he can become a trail dog. I've been working with him walking offleash but, the other day he went into a pond after a goose. He u-turned when his feet were'nt touching bottom. So needless to say, I've got more work to put in with him before I feel comfortable taking him with me riding.


----------



## ardor (Mar 31, 2009)

my girl, Pumpkin.


----------



## cowdog (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

Hey Ushast1y nice dog, i have a pug too. Clearly not the type of dog to take out riding, but here's some pics
puppy:









and not so long ago:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Looks like a lab mix, so I'd think he'd love water and take to it naturally :???: It's one thing that amazed me about my little guy, took him to the beach a couple weekeknds ago, headed towards the sea and he jumped right in and when he couldn't touch he just started paddling like he'd done it his entire life - I_ was so amazed as he'd never been in more than a puddle.
_


Creeper said:


> Tucker-11 month old rescue. Hopefully, he can become a trail dog. I've been working with him walking offleash but, the other day he went into a pond after a goose. He u-turned when his feet were'nt touching bottom. So needless to say, I've got more work to put in with him before I feel comfortable taking him with me riding.


----------



## rob.char (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't have any pooch's...yet, but I absolutely love this thread


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

I was getting ready to ride with my 2 dogs last week. I had the dogs out of the car and the bike upside down while I was putting on the front wheel and some chain lube. My boy Monk, who likes to mark everything, walked right over and hiked his leg on my front fork. I guess it's his bike now.


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

BLS439 said:


> I did it...not named yet but she's 12 weeks of fun and energy!


Her name is Libby and she's getting so big now.














































She's about 5 1/2 months now and learning to run next to me while I ride. She'll be trail worthy in no time. :thumbsup:


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

Awesome pictures BLS439.


----------



## Toolfan26 (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is a few pictures of my golden named McKinley. Sadly due to leash laws in the area I can't take him on the trails but he loves going for rides on our property. When we bought him as a puppy the owners were taking horrible care of him, so we were really glad to give him a good home. Easily the best dog I have ever been around, he is really nice, and great with kids and other dogs.


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

playpunk said:


> That's a super aussie you've got there. Does he herd you while you're on the bike?


Thanks playpunk. Just saw your post.

Skyler is kinda funny on the bike. When we're out riding with the group, he kinda just assumes the pack mentality and stays right behind my rear wheel. However, when it's just the two of us, he does try to herd me a little bit. It kind of wears off once we get into our rhythm, but it's annoying at the beginning of the ride. If anyone has any suggestions for correcting that, I'm open ears.


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

crashtestdummy said:


> Lev said:
> 
> 
> > Here's Skyler a little more grown up. He turns 2 in one month from today! He's becoming a damn fine trail dog
> ...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Lev said:


> Thanks playpunk. Just saw your post.
> 
> Skyler is kinda funny on the bike. When we're out riding with the group, he kinda just assumes the pack mentality and stays right behind my rear wheel. However, when it's just the two of us, he does try to herd me a little bit. It kind of wears off once we get into our rhythm, but it's annoying at the beginning of the ride. If anyone has any suggestions for correcting that, I'm open ears.


I have only been on 4 rides with my Aussie Collie. I have found that if I run her into obstacles on the side of the trail, while telling her NO, she gives up herding quickly.

I also got her a haircut last week, so she's a lot happier with the heat. She had a lot more stamina on Saturday's ride, although it was a cooler day.


----------



## chickenlegs (Feb 2, 2004)

BLS439 said:


> Her name is Libby and she's getting so big now.


Priceless pic!! LOL.


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

brado1 said:


> Mine is the same way, all i have to do is start gethering up my bike stuff, and she gets excited. Yeah, Sassy has Passion!
> 
> snip...


Nice looking Doberman. I wish I could take mne for rides, but the local trails don't allow dogs.


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

BLS439 said:


> Her name is Libby and she's getting so big now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, they are really great pictures you have taken. What sort of camera did you use?


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

*Few more of Rusty. ( 9 month old Vizsla )*


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

This is Nico, our American Eskimo, and Merlin, our Tibalier (tibetan spaniel/cavalier king charles spaniel),

Merlin doesn't seem all that interested in the bike, it scares him a bit.

Nico was rescued him from a shelter last summer. He loves the outdoors but needs some more training and socializing before I take him out off leash. According to the shelter, his previous owners kept him in a kennel almost 24 hours a day. He's come a long way since we brought him home, but he still needs some work.


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

My old trail companion Rex, a Scottish Rough Collie that I rescued in 2001:










And My Trail Dog In Training: Rocket. He's another rescue dog; a Greyhound/Black Lab cross so training has been a real challenge since he's half sight hound. It's not easy catching a dog who can run 35-40Km/h


----------



## VanHalen (Apr 1, 2009)

*Joules...*

Here's Joules, a pitbull/heeler mix.. she's just over a year old, and I'm starting to train her on the trails, hopefully she'll be ready soon to run off leash next to the bike, she's doing good when I take her running so far.... She's usually off leash when 4x4'ing and stays right with us... little nervous about rattlers and coyotes though....


----------



## vtmtbiker (May 10, 2009)

*Bailey*

I love this thread! 
I rescued Bailey when he was about 3 months old and he just hit 1 year this month. 
We were told he was a beagle/lab mix and I am 100% sure that he is indeed that.
He's got his nose to the ground constantly on walks, but start running or biking with him and he's right on your heels. 
He loves to swim and be out on the trails. He likes to chase squirrels but once we get moving he could care less about them. 
Sorry but I have to post up my favorite pictures of him....and there are a lot. 

Pictures go in order of when they were taken...

When we first got him

















Playing at the park

































At the pond

























In the snow

















And finally got him out on the trails with us

























Around here electronic training collars are considered to be leashes under the leash law. Some people think they are mean but I've used it on myself before and it is more or less like pressing one of those trick lighters. Surprises him more than anything. However, the collar also has a tone button that when I press it he knows to listen or he will get corrected. After "shocking" him a couple of times I have never had to do anything more than sound the tone and he instantly responds. He even gets more excited when I pull the e-collar out instead of his leash because he knows that he gets to "roam more freely"

Those last pictures were from a 8 mile ride. He was slowing down on the last half mile or so and when we got to the car he just jumped right in and fell asleep. He has never had a problem keeping up except for one time when I hit a downhill on a wide open double track and he slowly started to fall behind, but just slowed down at the bottom and he caught right back up. He's only 32 pounds but man he can book it!


----------



## Aquilon (Apr 3, 2008)

Sled dogs with passion.


----------



## jfk (Feb 5, 2009)

Akira logged another canyon this weekend. Dry Canyon, one real rap at ~150ft.

























Still need to finish the mtb video with her in it.


----------



## GRGO (May 4, 2008)

DSMBisket said:


> I've only ridden a handful of times with mine because I don't want to have to deal with other dogs if I don't have a leash on him. He does not always get along with other dogs, especially other males. The few times I did take him on rides was over the winter on a few night rides since I figured I would have the trail to myself and he loved it.


Handsome boy! Is he a GSD?

Mine is all black with just a tiny bit of white on his chest.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

fantastic looking dogs and owners here, best thread on mtbr will have to get some updated picc's of growing Maxxis a year old now Ive had him 11months and can;t believe how time has flown! 

BLS459 awesome picc's share ya secrets what are you using and settings lolo.. he she reminds me of a brown version of mine almost similar attitude 

great pic Ivwe seen this in black so many times, do like labs cross's etc and all Dog in general..










The floppy ears when they running gets me every time though:thumbsup:

Maxxis and our walk along the beach yesterday, its Autum here now but he still can't stay out of the water!

*







*





































Best thread EVA........
keep er coming!


----------



## butchseaman (Apr 27, 2009)

great thread... and all the dog gripes.. well piss off and let the dogs run.


----------



## butchseaman (Apr 27, 2009)

I love my dog ...


----------



## hammerdog (May 31, 2006)

*New Helmet Cam*

I posted a few clips on YouTube o0f my dogs running behind a scooter. I hope I was able to paste this in right. Just in case here is another photo of my team last fall.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

GRGO said:


> Handsome boy! Is he a GSD?
> 
> Mine is all black with just a tiny bit of white on his chest.


GRGO Loved the dog with the snow on his face.:thumbsup:


----------



## magarnigel (Feb 16, 2008)

Try as I might to get him out to play, the little guy just wanted to get started on St. Pattys day more then anything.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm teaching my little girl how to do trail maintenance. I cut the branches and she drags them off of the trail (at least she is suppose to).


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

Here's my Tommy doing trail maintenance too.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

catnash said:


> Here's my Tommy doing trail maintenance too.


Does he have some Border Collie in him?


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

vtmtbiker said:


> Playing at the park


That looks like Foxridge apt! Glad to see another Hokie on this forum :thumbsup:


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

crashtestdummy said:


> Does he have some Border Collie in him?


Yeah all pure but no pedigree papers.


----------



## Pushbroom (Apr 22, 2009)

Here is our girl, last spring.


----------



## vtmtbiker (May 10, 2009)

yea it is foxridge. go hokies!


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

*Another of Sebastian*









He likes to watch while I work


----------



## dtrancex (Mar 1, 2009)

*Ben loves his Radars*

Here is our "Rad" Ben ......his passion is riding and wearing my Radars........just got back from Moab......he spent a lot of time hanging at the Moab Brewery picking up chicks.....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fantastic thread!

We've got some pretty crowded trails and strict dog/leash rules around here, but I'd love to teach our little girl to trail run.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

Here's mine getting excited on transit. The dog guard at the back was down.


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Shes starting to get the Passion. Took Kenda out for her first bike rides this past weekend on some short little 2.5 mile loops and she loved it. She just took to it so naturally but I didn't want to push her to hard since she is only about 7 months.


----------



## dwfoster63 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Could'nt resist takin' this shot!*

My Best Buddy.....Sam
home for 20 minutes, drank a bowl of water, sniffed the food dish.....AND READY TO GO AGAIN!


----------



## trek430032 (Mar 11, 2009)

heres my right hand man champ,unfortunately he is too scatter brained to take out on the trail...he trys to eat my tires when i ride my bike.i think he thinks the bikes hurting me...lol


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Here is Ozzy, just started training him on trail, been interesting so far, he loves to herd being a cattle dog and all so we are slowly learning that the front tire business needs to stop. 
















I honestly think he would be okay with a 20 mile ride at good pace, he is fast and has more endurance than even our border collie did.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

Some real cute dogs recently.

Here's a few from yesterday. Plenty of waterstops.


----------



## sdf1968 (Mar 7, 2007)

Pinky is becoming a fine trail dog. I think I will have to get an electronic collar for the free range cattle that we will encounter but she is good around other trail users. But trying to get her to come back after spotting cattle, deer is a different story.

Sleeping bag..check, Tent...check, gear...check, dog...check.









On the trail.









One happy dog


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

I took my boy Reese out for our usual 9 miles last night. He was running slowly towards the end, but I just thought it was because of the heat. When we got home, he coud barely walk into the house. I took him to the vet and discovered that he had torn the pads on 3 of his paws. The vet says it takes 2-3 months to heal. So it looks like he will be doing some serious couch surfing for a while.:smallviolin:


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

I was always under the impression that you had to bring your own dog to the trail, but this guy here must live close to a section of singletrack (state land in Western NY) because he's always there (and happy to run along side any biker who happens to be passing through).


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Now that is a dog with true passion, its a biker bum K9!


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

My cousin has an American Staffordshire Terrier named moses. I've never seen another dog like him. We go out on 30 mile rides with him, and he goes full bore the whole way!! About 20 miles into one of the rides we went down a long fireroad descent, where my speedometer was reading 35mph...moses was running right next to me...I couldnt believe it!!!! Another time we were riding along the edge of a 40 foot cliff...moses jumped right off of it, into 6 inch deep water, and then tried to climb back up it!!!! he made it about 3/4 of the way up!!!
On our last ride of last summer, we had moses with us, and we were riding along a cow pasteur, and moses took off...He wouldnt go after the bull head on due to its horns, so he tried to jump it from behind...bad idea because the bull kicked him sqare on top of his head. He was a little dazed for the rest of that ride, but fine once we got home.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Uh, dont take that dog anywhere else until you teach it limits.


----------



## bh10 (May 30, 2009)

My 2 goldens, Boone and Hudson, doing their work.










Boone with his coat frooze, cold morning in NW AR about 15 degree's.










Dont mind the Lab, my buddy put him in there for whatever reason (she's the mist gun-shy dog youll ever see)



















Hudson with one of his favorite treats, Deer Leg










Gotta throw some puppy pics in


----------



## 05Willys (Jun 13, 2008)

I love my dog and she loves biking. She was hit by a car this winter just before my wedding, but she is back on the trail and can hold 15mph forever, but I have clocked her at 20mph for the sprints.


----------



## PAMATRAIL (May 14, 2005)

I love boxers too!!!!
so bad Im not with her anymore:cryin: 


Tackhammer said:


> Their passion is sleeping though, mostly!


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Got to love dogs that have jobs. They always seem to be the happiest.

Eric


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Gotta agree with ThePinkBaron on this one...doesn't sounds like an ideal trail behavior, with the running off on the trail on his own, chasing other stuff/animals/etc. 

MY dog knows to stay on the trail, and can actually lead down the trail and stay on it. He doesn't go off to run or chase other people, animals, etc.

There's already enough people on the trails that don't like seeing dogs - if you're not careful he could become a liability.


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi--I'm not at my home computer so I can't upload a photo but I wanted to tell you all about my most wondrous dog. 

Molly She was part golden retriever and I am guessing her dad was a border collie. She could go on 20 mile rides with me and want more. 

Never had any problem with her on the trail--just yell "track" and she'd scoot . And yeah--all it took were a coupla tires bumped into her and she learned. (Of course on our trails I rarely see any other users, hikers or anyone.)

But she died last May. So i don't have my mountain bike buddy any more. I miss her.
So love your dogs and give them a big hug. : )


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

New friend at our house,wife brought her home with her from work today from a co-worker that couldn't keep her. Here's a dog with passion coming...I see a riding buddy growing :thumbsup:

No name yet,but here she is all tuckered from the trip home and buttloads of playing


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 12, 2009)

My dog Max, clearance is an issue so no trails for him

and my dads dog a English Bulldog named Harley


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Ziva cooling off on Saturday's ride. Next 2 are of her first time swimming on Sunday.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

My future riding buddy Bono. 13 week old Irish Setter.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Keep browsing over this thread and seeing all these great companions and it warms my heart to know there's good people out there treating their best friends the way they should


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

more pics of my irish setter bono...he is growing like crazy!

and a bump for one of my favorite threads! :thumbsup:


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

hammerdog said:


> I posted a few clips on YouTube o0f my dogs running behind a scooter. I hope I was able to paste this in right. Just in case here is another photo of my team last fall.


Whoa- I'm just drifting around other forums tonight and suddenly find YOU here, lol! I can't remember if I took this picture or if this was at the other Roslyn events.


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

coachjon said:


> My future riding buddy Bono. 13 week old Irish Setter.


CUTE PUP! Just look at the size of those paws, he's going to be a big boy!


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Some video of me, with Sebastian following and leading. He's one helluva trail dog. He sets a good pace, and we'll get off to the side to let you by if you're starting to go downhill or if he just doesn't want to lead any more. Otherwise, he's always hot on my heels. Had him out with the quad over the weekend too - he hung in there all the way up to 27mph before we started losing him. He's so well behaved to at a year and a half it is unbelievable.


----------



## bludwig (Mar 14, 2009)

This is George. He's a puggle (pug/beagle mix) and he'll be two years old this September. He loves to go out on the trail. He learned really quick to stay on the trail and keep pace with me. He only weighs about 25 pounds. here are a couple pics. He was a lobster for Halloween last year.


----------



## Bills (Jun 13, 2009)

Well I have been out of biking for awhile, but I will be starting again within the week. Picking up my new pup Sat morning, hoping I can get him to behave on the trails.

He is a GSP, and I have plans to have him in the woods quite a bit. Probably gonna help me that he is so small, i can blame my slowness, and frequent stops on the puppy!

Ok, image not loading...


----------



## IDwoodchuck (Aug 30, 2008)

Sandy really likes bike rides.


----------



## PhotoGus (May 14, 2008)

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=530620


----------



## stwang5225 (Sep 19, 2007)

I really don't enjoy these pictures from post #503!
All of my good feeling and love of this thread has gone since I saw them and I felt really sad :eekster: .
It's my opinion.


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

stwang5225 said:


> I really don't enjoy these pictures from post #503!
> All of my good feeling and love of this thread has gone since I saw them and I felt really sad :eekster: .
> It's my opinion.


and your opinion is stupid... go cry


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

I have to say that I'm not crazy about killing innocent animals either, but everyone's got their own rights and their own opinions, and I'll respect that.

Now, lets continue with more doggie/bike pics!


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

stwang5225,

I hope that you are a vegan.
The dogs are doing what they were originally meant to do. 
For the record, I don't hunt as it is not my thing, but I do enjoy the fruits of those who do.
Now back to the original programming, more dogs please.

Eric


----------



## stwang5225 (Sep 19, 2007)

playpunk said:


> and your opinion is stupid... go cry


That's your opinion and nothing to do with me.:nono: 
Those love killing or make a lovely dog a killer are not my style!


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Back on track...

This is Lola, she was about 6 months old when we rescued her. Found living in a dumpster and was pretty much wild. Now, with lots of TLC and training she is a great dog.

Loves running with the trails but it gets too hot for her as the summer progresses.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

here's my Boxer/Lab mix, Max. He's the brindle dog in the first pic. I got him last year from the Humane Society. He was about 2.5y/o at the time. Awesome dog, i love him so much, as does everyone who gets to know him. He's pretty active and loves hiking and the beach. I havent taken him biking yet because he needs to be on leash most areas around here, and he'll pull me right onto my face.








here he is chillin in my machine shop.


----------



## k1lluaA (Oct 6, 2008)

Lots of nice dogs up here, my family has a bichon so hes not a trail dog...

i wanted to ask if anyone here bikes with a shetland sheepdog, me and my gf/future wife are planning on getting one in a few years and i hope he can become a good trail dog...

https://api.ning.com/files/ztvN5mjqPglsNXg2UQf9ULx9k6O0ebnXnIfI-xfBaYUTJ9SnGC2FRz3kmy-vR9PdiGXWmwLK7cOzS4hD76NpixwjwD3HkkHo/sheltie.jpg

they look like this...


----------



## island_crab (Apr 7, 2009)

kodie and wylie


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> here he is chillin in my machine shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one awfully clean shop. Does it get used? Is that a Bridgeport Surface Grinder on the left? My dog doesn't get to go in the machine shop, too many nasties. She does fine in the wood shop though, although she is no longer black when she leaves.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

crashtestdummy said:


> That is one awfully clean shop. Does it get used? Is that a Bridgeport Surface Grinder on the left? My dog doesn't get to go in the machine shop, too many nasties. She does fine in the wood shop though, although she is no longer black when she leaves.


That's just after i painted the floor, and he isnt usually allowed in there.
Shop looks quite a bit different now, got a 3 axis (for now) cnc mill, bridgeport mill, the lathe (pictured), Harig super 612 surface grinder (the one you asked about, and i think they're owned by bridgeport so it may look like one), welder, press, bender, compressor, and a few band saws.
It deffinately gets used!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Mine is a Bridgeport/Harig 612, so a similar model. My cnc doesn't have an enclosure so it really makes a mess when the coolant is on. I worry about the dog around it, not to mention stainless chips.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

crashtestdummy said:


> Mine is a Bridgeport/Harig 612, so a similar model. My cnc doesn't have an enclosure so it really makes a mess when the coolant is on.


same here, i have a shizouka an-s with an EMC2 retrofit control. my garage is quite the mess, glad i painted the floor for easy cleanup.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

stwang5225 said:


> I really don't enjoy these pictures from post #503!
> All of my good feeling and love of this thread has gone since I saw them and I felt really sad :eekster: .
> It's my opinion.


And just what the heck do you think gun dogs (Retrievers, Pointers, Setters, Spaniels -- including Cocker Spaniels) were bred for? Those same traits that make them some of the most energetic and obedient dogs and awesome family dogs are the same traits that they were bred for hunting.

And yes, I bird hunt my Golden Retriever regularly. I have more respect for people who hunt for their meat than those who go to a grocery store for theirs. We're paying for conservation efforts directly. We are directly involved in habitat preservation and wildlife management. What have you done other than express your sensitivities?

Just my opinion, but please don't decry an American institution and family culture that was passed down to me from my grandfather, and to him from his grandfather before that and so on back to 1843.

That being said, where's the mountain bike?


----------



## stwang5225 (Sep 19, 2007)

Just as I accepted and respected the right to express your opinion and the right to post the pictures that not all of people will like. I have my opinion posted. This is a country that protects the right of expressing opinion freely and publicly. :thumbsup: 
Same here, where is the mountain bike?



GpzGuy said:


> And just what the heck do you think gun dogs (Retrievers, Pointers, Setters, Spaniels -- including Cocker Spaniels) were bred for? Those same traits that make them some of the most energetic and obedient dogs and awesome family dogs are the same traits that they were bred for hunting.
> 
> And yes, I bird hunt my Golden Retriever regularly. I have more respect for people who hunt for their meat than those who go to a grocery store for theirs. We're paying for conservation efforts directly. We are directly involved in habitat preservation and wildlife management. What have you done other than express your sensitivities?
> 
> ...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

snapped some new ones today at the beach. i couldnt get him to sit still for 1 minute. almost 4 hours non stop fetch, running and swimming. he pretty much passed out on the ride home, even with the top down which never happens. 
it's kinda funny because this is the only place where he'd rather play fetch with me than run with other dogs. he also hates water, and will walk way out of his way to avoid a wet spot on the sidewalk. absolutely loves the beach though.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

Woke up this morning to 32 degrees. Perfect temp for my dogs especially my Inuit Dog Max.
Max had CCL surgery this past winter and didn't get to go backcountry skiing all season. 
This a.m. was his second ride of the season! 
He was so happy









Both my boys Wilson my wolfdog and Max my Inuit Dog


----------



## bh10 (May 30, 2009)

stwang5225 said:


> That's your opinion and nothing to do with me.:nono:
> Those love killing or make a lovely dog a killer are not my style!


 Let me ask you something, do you eat meat?


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

stwang5225 said:


> Those love killing or make a lovely dog a killer are not my style!


We do not make dogs killers  . Nature took care of that a looooooong time ago  .
Canis Lupus Familaris = dog or wolf








My dogs aren't even "hunting dogs" they are sled dogs.








Make no mistake, I do not "love killing" but I do enjoy a superior source of nutrition in my freezer.:thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow so many beautiful dogs in this thread!

Living in the city means I have to leash mine pretty much every where but I take them out all the time. As soon as they hear me grabbing their leashes they go crazy.

This is Misty with her red toy and happy as all heck









This is Trinity when she was a pup. I don't have any recent pics here at work so I'll post some later...



























10 months old:









1.5 years old:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

WhiteNoise said:


> This is Trinity when she was a pup. I don't have any recent pics here at work so I'll post some later...


great lookin pup, what kind of dog is she? kinda looks like my dog max, a boxer/lab mix. he was almost 3 when i got him, so i always wonder what he looked like as a pup.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks! She's a shepherd / Pit mix. She's a little over a year old now and just the most awesome dog ever. I don't know what I'd do without her. My Wife thinks I spoil her too much lol.

My other dog Misty is 11 years old and still full of life. She's the friendliest dog I have ever seen. Both are super great with children.


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

*The Pack is Expanding*

Well, we dun did it.

The final canine addition to our household arrived home yesterday. A 3-4 month old Blue Heeler Mix (with some shepherd?) from the local county rescue. Do you think these ears can hear conversations in the next room? Or maybe conversations from space?


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

This is Bella. She is an eight yr old chocolate nut...Actually 89lbs of fun:thumbsup:


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

Here is my 5 month old pup, no trails for her, still growing, still training.


----------



## stwang5225 (Sep 19, 2007)

The wildlife that eats meat never kills others for fun, it's for food and for living!
Human use the dogs to kill for fun sometimes now days.
These two are totally different. Do you agree?



split.therapy said:


> We do not make dogs killers  . Nature took care of that a looooooong time ago  .
> My dogs aren't even "hunting dogs" they are sled dogs.
> Make no mistake, I do not "love killing" but I do enjoy a superior source of nutrition in my freezer.:thumbsup:


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

Dog's chase and kill things for "fun" all of the time - my dogs would chase a squirrell after a 12 course meal. Stwang do you even have a dog? If you do, is it a vegan? 

equinox, your pics didn't show up....


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Bud enjoying his freedom on our cart roads  he had been doing good with my back all better and me trying to take him out at least once if not twice a week, but yesterday I slipped on some wet steps and really fugged up my back and neck, so I'll be off the bike for a while and he'll suffer sadly


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

stwang5225 said:


> The wildlife that eats meat never kills others for fun, it's for food and for living!
> Human use the dogs to kill for fun sometimes now days.
> These two are totally different. Do you agree?


Sub-adult wolves chase and kill game for the entertainment of it. They have no intentions of eating these kills either.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

playpunk said:


> equinox, your pics didn't show up....


Any idea why not, its hosted on Flickr


----------



## Clay (Jun 8, 2005)

Here's what I can contribute. Two neurotic rescue dogs. An alpha female that takes no crap from any other dogs,










and her submissive German Shepherd minion....


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

equinox said:


> Any idea why not, its hosted on Flickr


I'm not really sure.... the link is probably wrong. You might want to right click on the image and select "copy image location" when you post it up...


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

Attempt number two:


----------



## stgo2019 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey PinkBarron,
That's a damn good looking dog.
I just got a blue one, 7mos and want to start riding with her. At what age did you start with yours? 
That's funny about the front tire. Mine is all about nipping at feet right now.
Matt


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Isis has passion!*

Took a 13 mile ride with her yesterday. She wasn't anxious to go out today, but will be all over it tomorrow!

The pic on the trail is from yesterday, the other two are at home.

<edit> Prolly should note I'm told she's a border collie mix. We guess german shepherd dog, but do chime in with opinions!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

yurtinus said:


> Took a 13 mile ride with her yesterday. She wasn't anxious to go out today, but will be all over it tomorrow!
> 
> The pic on the trail is from yesterday, the other two are at home.
> 
> <edit> Prolly should note I'm told she's a border collie mix. We guess german shepherd dog, but do chime in with opinions!


Is that Navajo Lake? Were you riding with 3 dogs there on Monday?


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

crashtestdummy said:


> Is that Navajo Lake? Were you riding with 3 dogs there on Monday?


It is Navajo Lake on Monday, but I was only there with the one dog (and the girlfriend). I know who had three of em, though!


----------



## bh10 (May 30, 2009)

stwang5225 said:


> The wildlife that eats meat never kills others for fun, it's for food and for living!
> Human use the dogs to kill for fun sometimes now days.
> These two are totally different. Do you agree?


Please show me how many sporting dogs kill animals, not to many.

They are used to retrieved dead/ wounded animals. And most hunters including myself DO eat what we kill, there has been only two instances that I havent ate what Ive killed and its do to disease of the animal.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

*These dogs are passionate about something*

I shot this photo last weekend... OMG funny


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

yurtinus said:


> It is Navajo Lake on Monday, but I was only there with the one dog (and the girlfriend). I know who had three of em, though!


Well, I was half right. That is better than usual at least.

So, getting back on the topic, any idea where I took this photo today?


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

Nope, no idea at all 

How 'bout this one:


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

yurtinus said:


> Nope, no idea at all
> 
> How 'bout this one:


It looks like you rode Bunker, Dark Hollow, or Lowder Ponds, or all three.


----------



## bh10 (May 30, 2009)

IndecentExposure said:


> I shot this photo last weekend... OMG funny


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Double AA (Jul 6, 2009)

When we were showing Nikko, I would bike with him 1.5 miles daily. This is him @ 13 months with his bicycle legs.










Now he's retired. No more biking, just long walks and chasing the ball.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Crazy dog*

Here is what she does if she isn't riding, crapping, eating, or barking...

Jaybo


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

Double AA said:


> When we were showing Nikko, I would bike with him 1.5 miles daily. This is him @ 13 months with his bicycle legs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a dog or a horse?

Just kidding - he's a beautiful dog.


----------



## bludwig (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey Double AA is Nikko a Presa Canario?


----------



## Double AA (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks playpunk. 

Nikko's a Cane Corso.


----------



## Cpt. Insaneo (Jun 30, 2009)

Morkie's for the win!!!
haha
My brother has a yorkie maltese mix, not much of a trail dog.


----------



## Sonic99 (May 4, 2009)

Here is my new puppy Layla. She is a black lab mix I think. She is 8 weeks old here (now 9) with her best friend Bageera (bengal cat). She just had her first shot last week. How old are you guys waiting for your dogs to be before taking them out riding with you? My vet told me not to even let her out front until she has had all her shots in a couple months......


----------



## Sonic99 (May 4, 2009)

a few more... Feel free to tell me what you think she might be a mix of!!!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sonic, to be honest, looks like he might actually have some Pit/Mastif in him. Cute guy though  As to how old mine was before I took him out and about.........well I found him when he was about 2-3 months old and took him out right away exercising, but took him to the vet for a check up and then shots. Once you've got a big enough yard I'd be content to let him run around out there, but know that Parvo comes out of the ground AFAIK.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm thinking Pit Bull/Lab mix? 100% cute!

IMO- You shouldn't take a dog biking until 18-24 months. Especially dogs who maybe prone to joint dis-functions like labs, shepherds, etc....


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

Awsome images in this thread!

Here is King, my 120 LBS "FREE" Shepherd/Wolf mix rescue, now bionic with two titanium knees ($8k)....lol!

He's got a passion for long tough hikes, blew ACL #1 near the glacier @ Lake Louise - Banff National Park & #2 in the Sierras.


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

Error....sorry


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: This really warms my heart  Beautiful companion you have there.



proxy said:


> Awsome images in this thread!
> 
> Here is King, my 120 LBS "FREE" Shepherd/Wolf mix rescue, _*now bionic with two titanium knees ($8k)....lol!
> *_
> He's got a passion for long tough hikes, blew ACL #1 near the glacier @ Lake Louise - Banff National Park & #2 in the Sierras.


----------



## Cpt. Insaneo (Jun 30, 2009)

split.therapy said:


> I'm thinking Pit Bull/Lab mix? 100% cute!
> 
> IMO- You shouldn't take a dog biking until 18-24 months. Especially dogs who maybe prone to joint dis-functions like labs, shepherds, etc....


Thats what I was going to say, even the cute part!
I think its part pit bull because of the back legs.


----------



## Sonic99 (May 4, 2009)

Am i crazy or can anyone else not see the new posts on this thread? It only goes up to page 6 for me....


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

proxy said:


> Awsome images in this thread!
> 
> Here is King, my 120 LBS "FREE" Shepherd/Wolf mix rescue, now bionic with two titanium knees ($8k)....lol!


Hey Proxy, What do you mean by "FREE"? I have a wolf dog. Do you know what percentage he is 10%? 5%?


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

Sonic99 said:


> Am i crazy or can anyone else not see the new posts on this thread? It only goes up to page 6 for me....


# of pages depends on your settings....I see 20 pages, but I have it set for 30 posts per page.....for faster page loads on picture heavy threads like this.

But....you should be able to see the new posts no matter what the settings. I see 10 from today.

JZ


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

split.therapy said:


> Hey Proxy, What do you mean by "FREE"? I have a wolf dog. Do you know what percentage he is 10%? 5%?


Sorry, I meant "Free" as in initial cost as a rescure..... (well it was $24.00 or so ...lol) Not sure of the genetic % only that he came from some "breeder" (term used loosely) in Riverside, CA (known to breed hybrids), and his owner was Jailed (hence in a rescue) when he was 1. He was tough to place due to his size and uh.... over enthusiasm having not been trained. When I first met him, he steam rolled at me with excitement and knocked me flat (I'm 6'2" 210). I said "Yep, thats my new dog."


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

proxy said:


> Sorry, I meant "Free" as in initial cost as a rescure..... (well it was $24.00 or so ...lol) Not sure of the genetic % only that he came from some "breeder" (term used loosely) in Riverside, CA (known to breed hybrids), and his owner was Jailed (hence in a rescue) when he was 1. He was tough to place due to his size and uh.... over enthusiasm having not been trained. When I first met him, he steam rolled at me with excitement and knocked me flat (I'm 6'2" 210). I said "Yep, thats my new dog."


*NICE!* 

I got my wolfdog as a rescue too. A friend called me up 3 days after my dog died and said "I have a special boy who needs a special dad." He was being kept in a horse stall.

My roommate picked him up and brought him home. He was totally out of control, unhealthy and underweight.

I had my holistic vet give him the once over. Fed him all the raw meat, fish and fat he could eat. Ran him into the ground day after day. In two weeks he was fit, healthy and perfectly off leashed trained. :thumbsup:


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

LyNx said:


> :thumbsup: This really warms my heart  Beautiful companion you have there.


Thanks, and I am truly humbled by your "Buddy" story on your blog! Oh and a little envious of your backyard..... the famous Bathsheba Soup Bowl ( http://www.surfline.com/surf-report/soup-bowl-barbados_5555/travel/ ) :thumbsup:


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Doby, pit/lab mix, fantastic dog.



















Bandit, Belgian Malinois, likes to bite people, but only when I tell him to...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks man  I knew it could be a serious life changing thing for me if I decided to pick him up, but just couldn't leave him there to be crushed by a car. Plan was that I "might" keep him, but that I would look for a home for him and only keep him if I couldn't find one. After a few attempts and knowing most Bajans and dogs I decided that no one would give him the care -_ walk/exercise daily, obidience train etc_ - that he needed and decided to keep him, but man has it meant some serious life changes :skep: but after he decided to go for alittle walk about the other night and not return when I called and I had to go search for him, I really realized how much I've come to care for him 

Oh and as for Bathsheba, it's OK  My fav trail starts right at Soup Bowl and runs back along the coast about 3.5 miles, giving about a 7 mile there and back - super fun, slow, tech.



proxy said:


> Thanks, and I am truly humbled by your "Buddy" story on your blog! Oh and a little envious of your backyard..... the famous Bathsheba Soup Bowl ( http://www.surfline.com/surf-report/soup-bowl-barbados_5555/travel/ ) :thumbsup:


----------



## stgo2019 (Apr 12, 2005)

The weirdest thing just happened. 
I was having the same problem, only being able to see 6 pages.

When I went to reply a whole bunch of posts after the sixth page showed up below the reply box. Hmmmm


----------



## Agent-Boltron (Jul 3, 2009)

All your guys dogs are adorable. my puppy would love to go mountain biking, but she would go crazy on a trail off leash.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

Agent-Boltron said:


> All your guys dogs are adorable. my puppy would love to go mountain biking, but she would go crazy on a trail off leash.


Train the pup and when he/she is old enough mountain biking will surely reduce the crazy factor. A tired dog makes a happy dog :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent-Boltron (Jul 3, 2009)

Anonymous said:


> An unleashed dog in a national forest is illegal. Why should I not subject you to second hand cigar smoke, if you think it's ok to subject me to second hand dog?


Really... i was hoping your were done after we established that no one wants to hear from you EVER again. leave this forum do us all a favor.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

stgo2019 said:


> Hey PinkBarron,
> That's a damn good looking dog.
> I just got a blue one, 7mos and want to start riding with her. At what age did you start with yours?
> That's funny about the front tire. Mine is all about nipping at feet right now.
> Matt


Hey Matt, sorry for the late reply, I skim this thread for photos most of the time only stopping to read it every now and again.

Heelers are wonderful dogs, they have the best personality as far as I am concerned they are more human than they are dog. Which can lead them to be troublemakers. Mine enjoys his jobs, he is training for SAR with my husband, and he is made to clean up his toys around the house in the evening (originally how we taught him the "find, and search commands"

That being said, how well does she listen to you when off a lead? She is likely a lot faster than you and at 7 months she likely is well aware of this, many heelers unless contained one way or another will try to herd their owners when outside (that is the nipping at your heels) You need to nip that in the bud as soon as possible (unless you are training her as a herding dog of course, in which case she will not be of much use to you as a bike partner) Once you have her to the point that you can take off at a sprint, and she will run with you rather than run past you and then try to redirect you, you can start taking her for bike rides with you, I started Ozzy at around 5 months on short trips, he is about the same age as your pup, and goes with us for 25-30 mile rides without missing a beat. The endurance of these dogs is unreal especially considering their size. Just make sure she listens well, get her a bell or a doggy gps, and she should stay right with you the whole time, Heelers love human companionship, so make her your friend!

Enjoy, if you have any questions on the breed feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## fbb (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's Wes (Wesley), but he doesn't come out too often, as his behaviour has issues. He's a 4yr old Staffy/Boxer cross and we got him from a shelter at 4 months old....


----------



## jean-louey (Jan 28, 2009)

Our's get uber excited at the sight and smell of polyester or lycra. Both rescue mutts. Both definitely passionate about rides...although the little pit is equally passionate about sleeping on soft furniture, and the bad black dog is also passionate about balls and mud.


 

 


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

GREAT THREAD! Dogs rock.

Here is my boxer, Harley.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

jean-louey said:


> Our's get uber excited at the sight and smell of polyester or lycra. Both rescue mutts. Both definitely passionate about rides...although the little pit is equally passionate about sleeping on soft furniture, and the bad black dog is also passionate about balls and mud.


I love the mud shot. I used to have a dog that was a master about getting mud all over his body with the most minuscule puddle.


----------



## orthorex (May 3, 2005)

Bentley is too young to ride with me, but his time will soon come!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Here are my two goofball dogs. Marley is a rescued Golden Retriever. Tess is a mutt that we got from the Colorado Prison dog program. They like to go riding with me, but I don't take them very often.


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

Swedish Vallhund and German Shepherd Dog.....and the wife.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Here's some more of my dog Sebastian when we were taking a break after a long rocky descent at Cooper's Rock, WV earlier this week. He loves water about as much as he does mountain biking. He's turned into a wonderful trail dog; he'll lead occasionally but knows when to get off to the side to let you by on faster sections. I think he was meant to be a trail dog - his tail is curved to keep it out of the spokes n rotors, obviously.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

so many beautiful doggies! this is a great thread :thumbsup:

this is Max (yep, _another _Maxxie). he's an english staffy crossed with a runt amstaff. he's only 'lil but he has a lot of personality and a huge heart. he's my boy, he makes me smile. 

in australia staffordshire terriers and american staffies get a bad rep. people who don't know about dogs think they're simply pit bulls, which they are not. pit bulls are generally banned here. interestingly, staffordshire terriers are the only dog to be recommended by the british kennel association for children. originally (400 years ago) they were bred for bear and bull (when they ran out of bears) baiting in england; you get a bear and tie it to a stake in the town square, presumably after church on a sunny sunday arvo. then you let a pack of dogs rip it to pieces for 'entertainment'. this was banned in the mid-nineteenth century so they started letting the dogs loose on each other.

brutal, huh. the thing is though, the handler always had to be able to get a hold of the dog in the middle of a fight, for whatever reason. if the dog ever, once, turned on the handler it was immediately put down. through this selective process the dogs have been bred never to attack humans, though they do have a bit of a thing about other dogs, sometimes...

anyway, i have to be very careful when i take him with me on rides 'cause a lot of the trails around here are in national parks or near sheep paddocks, and the rangers/farmers often use poison baits against foxes.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Thouhgt I'd throw this updated pic up for the heck of it. Here's Bud and his companion for the last 4 weeks, Kizzy. He's had fun playing with her, but thankfully he can pop into the house when she gets over bearing and steps on him one to many times.

Hey otherex, what breed is Bentley? Looks like Golden Retriever/Lab. My guy has in some of whatever he has I think


----------



## stgo2019 (Apr 12, 2005)

Here's my new Blue Heeler herding a Lab. Great fun fer her, I don't know about the Lab.  I've been trail running with her and she hasn't tried o kill me yet.. no biting of heels or running ahead and stopping suddenly. We'll be trying the bike soon.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

The hillbilly dogs:










Here is Harley, who apparently has just come from the bathroom.


----------



## ikkin (Jul 17, 2008)

maya the shelter dog has a rough life...


















she's a 2-3 year old lab/jack russell terrorist/daschund mix. the smartest, most athletic and physically fearless 30 lbs of dog i've ever met. she goes flying off things at galbraith that her dad and i can't even think about...maybe we'll get a video someday.


----------



## ammiralowling (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't know where the photos are but I took my dog to her vet appointment in my Burley Trailer. That was her maiden voyage. Then I took her to the pound in my trailer to get her shots. Jury's out on whether my 11 month old puppy would do the same thing. She did chase me around the yard when I was trying out a bike with no brakes.


----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

I love this thread. Wife and I plan to get a dog soon for our kids. I would love to train the dog to follow me down the single track. Are there any special tips for training a dog to follow your bike?? I would hate to get out on a nice ride only to have to abort the trip for the sake of scouring the forest for the animal.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Me and the boys, hiking in Maine.










Pilot on the left, Baxter on the right.


----------



## ammiralowling (Jan 31, 2009)

I would advise against leashing your dog to your bike for long periods. There's a fellow in town who jogs with his dogs. He goes through a lot of dogs. Their hearts simply cannot take it. It can also be dangerous if your dog runs out in front. You will also wear their joints out prematurely. A lot of dog breeds don't come from warm/hot environments we humans tend to dwell in. I have a Red Golden. Goldens originally come from Russia. They were first used as sheepdogs and left out all winter. I'm on my second and I can tell you they hate the heat. Running with a bike is heat. I'd be real careful about exercising a dog this way.


----------



## dbfarrier (Aug 5, 2009)

Anonymous, shut up already. you are just looking for things to gripe about. Go to some other forum where people are unhappy an be unhappy with them.


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

ammiralowling said:


> I would advise against leashing your dog to your bike for long periods. There's a fellow in town who jogs with his dogs. He goes through a lot of dogs. *Their hearts simply cannot take it.* It can also be dangerous if your dog runs out in front. *You will also wear their joints out prematurely*. A lot of dog breeds don't come from warm/hot environments we humans tend to dwell in. I have a Red Golden. Goldens originally come from Russia. They were first used as sheepdogs and left out all winter. I'm on my second and I can tell you they hate the heat. Running with a bike is heat. I'd be real careful about exercising a dog this way.


Seriously? Your Red Golden might not be the greatest biking or running dog, but those of use with sporting or herding dogs know that you're wrong. I'd agree with you that big, slow dogs might get over-exercised easily, but small, shorthaired dogs that are bred to WORK need TONS of exercise. You just build them up slowly, just like people.

I'd just like to point out that the things in bold are things that ignorant people say about running and exercising in general, for humans. We know that this is false in people, why wouldn't it be false in dogs?

Our pointer/pit?/beagle? mix Stella loves to run - My wife runs ultras and has run up to 31 miles with her. We haven't taken our little one out yet, but when she's old enough I'm sure she'll love to run too - she's a blue heeler mix, and is really high energy.

Neither one is a mountain biking dog (yet) but I'm sure that they'll love it, eventually.


----------



## ammiralowling (Jan 31, 2009)

You calling me ignorant, you poor under nourished kid? I resent that. I speak from experience and from life experiences. My only point was to warn people about the dangers not to post misleading information. Quite frankly my American Golden would take your little your little dogs to task(and into her mouth) but I'm not going to abuse her and or risk the chance she might get injured by a bike. Go on do a century with your dog. You know you want to. Don't say nobody ever warned you.


----------



## sdf1968 (Mar 7, 2007)

Back to your regularly scheduled programming.








One dirty, tired dog.


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

ammiralowling said:


> You calling me ignorant, you poor under nourished kid? I resent that. I speak from experience and from life experiences. My only point was to warn people about the dangers not to post misleading information. Quite frankly my American Golden would take your little your little dogs to task(and into her mouth) but I'm not going to abuse her and or risk the chance she might get injured by a bike. Go on do a century with your dog. You know you want to. Don't say nobody ever warned you.


Don't resent it learn. You're wrong. You're posting misleading information, and you seem to be quite the douchebag.

Oh, and the "American Golden" doesn't exist. You might own a Golden Retriever, a dog bred to retrieve birds from water, but no "American Golden" a "Russian sheepdog" exists, as far as I can tell.

You're full of crap.


----------



## cort (Mar 29, 2004)

Somebody likes to eat dirt


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

NashVis said:


> I love this thread. Wife and I plan to get a dog soon for our kids. I would love to train the dog to follow me down the single track. Are there any special tips for training a dog to follow your bike?? I would hate to get out on a nice ride only to have to abort the trip for the sake of scouring the forest for the animal.


Start training a dog when it is young. Make it learn to stay with you on off lead walks. The best advice I can give is get a dog that has these traits. The worst trail dog I have had was a Cocker Spaniel that just wanted to follow his nose and he was really dumb.

My current dog is an Aussie Collie and she has been extremely easy to train. Many posters on here will recommend herding dogs. I have mine shaved in the summers so she stays cool. She is very tuned into where I am and will keep close taps on me. In this video she looks back 7 or 8 times in 48 seconds.






Running Out In Front from Harvey Richards on Vimeo.

She is usually in 1 of 2 places, 10 to 15 feet in front, or by my right heel. She wears a bell to alert other trail users, and so I can tell exactly where she is. She loves to go at a trot which is probably around 8 to 10 miles an hour. We have been on many 6 to 8 mile rides, and one that was close to 10 miles. I ride by a lake at 9200' so water and staying cool aren't too much of a concern.






Running at Heel from Harvey Richards on Vimeo.


----------



## stgo2019 (Apr 12, 2005)

Herding dogs are great! They're bred to run for long periods of time in adverse climates. Especially the Australians (cattle dogs and shepards), plus they are very smart and easy to. Train.


----------



## nvr2low (Jul 26, 2009)

msimmons said:


>


looks just like mine! she is not a bike dog due to acl issues.



















she does love her Frisbee though!









sorry, love to share pics of the dog!


----------



## sms24 (Apr 22, 2009)

this is our new pup Dacks



We (ski_adk and I) adopted him 3 weeks ago from a rescue group and he already knows his basic commands, but he loves to chase other animals (dog, cat, chipmunk or bird) . We are hoping to turn him into a bike/ski dog, but once he sees something he likes it's hard to break his concentration and get him to come back to us. We bought a dog training whistle today hoping we can use it to get his attention, any other suggestions on how keep him close and focused on us?


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

sms24 said:


> this is our new pup Dacks
> 
> We (ski_adk and I) adopted him 3 weeks ago from a rescue group and he already knows his basic commands, but he loves to chase other animals (dog, cat, chipmunk or bird) . We are hoping to turn him into a bike/ski dog, but once he sees something he likes it's hard to break his concentration and get him to come back to us. We bought a dog training whistle today hoping we can use it to get his attention, any other suggestions on how keep him close and focused on us?


Lots of time, and bonding exercises, keep him enthralled with the idea of being with you to the point that he doesn't care about the bird that you guys just spooked off in the bushes. Make him desire to be by your side. Play ball Frisbee, and then work your way up to recall, and directional commands, as he gets more and more willing to learn. When you leave, take him with you if you can. You want to be his leader AND his friend, pack mentality will sink in for him once he realizes that you and your other will reward good behavior, but make sure you do not confuse him when he does bad you MUST let him know he has been bad. If you smile and giggle when he chases that bird to him that means its okay, even if your lips are forming the words no. Dogs speak a lot on body language, I taught my pups using markers, www.leerburg.com has a lot of good info on marker training. check them out.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

*sms24*

You can also use a very long rope so that you can always give a pull to remind your dog to return.
Even if you need to correct (pull on the rope), when your dog returns, give them a treat.
Good luck, lots of patience and you both will be rewarded.

Eric


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I said it once and I say it again. It's not a dog unless it's a German Shepherd.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Suka*



sparrow said:


> I get a beer post ride, Suka gets a nap.


Does Suka stay with you riding? I have a 4 year old Huskie who loves to run along with me riding but I keep her leashed so no trails fro her. If she was off leash I beieve the first time she saw a deer or any other animal she would be dog gone. I'm not brave enough to try it, yet.


----------



## tooljunkie (Nov 15, 2005)

Kona0197 said:


> I said it once and I say it again. It's not a dog unless it's a German Shepherd.


I haven't said this before (not here at least), but based on this response and hundreds of others that you've made, YOU ARE A DUMB A$$.


----------



## subydoo (Feb 17, 2005)

*German Sheperd Huh?*



Kona0197 said:


> I said it once and I say it again. It's not a dog unless it's a German Shepherd.


German Sheperds may be alright, but my Jack Russell Terrorist is good for 30 miles any day of the week, up hill or downhill. Long after your dog cramps up my boy is lookin for more. He dont wait on Krauts...


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

You aint kiddin about Jack Russels. They don't even hold still when they're sleeping. 1 Jack Russel could wear my 3 toddlers out, then come pounce on me. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

:eeke: Wow  Really? I'm not sure how far I should take/push my low rider Bud  but so far the furthest I've taken him is about 7 miles, would love if he could go further. I think if I really get to taking him out on regular rides with some good pace his endurance will build. What I'm scared of is that he'll run until he drops.



subydoo said:


> German Sheperds may be alright, but my Jack Russell Terrorist is good for 30 miles any day of the week, up hill or downhill. Long after your dog cramps up my boy is lookin for more. He dont wait on Krauts...


----------



## dbfarrier (Aug 5, 2009)

these two love to go anywhere. I recently started riding again and discovered that the border collie (Doc)loves to ride. No incidents yet with the front wheel, but a few scary moments. The big brown and black dog (Jackson) is not an off leash dog because if he smells anything or sees anything interesting like deer... he's gone. He always comes home but may be gone for up to 12 hours. I don't want that to happen when we are already away from home. By the way no dogs were harmed in the making of this photo..


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

dbfarrier said:


> these two love to go anywhere. I recently started riding again and discovered that the border collie (Doc)loves to ride. No incidents yet with the front wheel, but a few scary moments. The big brown and black dog (Jackson) is not an off leash dog because if he smells anything or sees anything interesting like deer... he's gone. He always comes home but may be gone for up to 12 hours. I don't want that to happen when we are already away from home. By the way no dogs were harmed in the making of this photo..[/QUOTE
> 
> I think that is just wrong. You'd have to be sick or twisted to do that to your poor dogs
> 
> ...


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

subydoo said:


> German Sheperds may be alright, but my Jack Russell Terrorist is good for 30 miles any day of the week, up hill or downhill. Long after your dog cramps up my boy is lookin for more. He dont wait on Krauts...


Same with our cattle dog.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Some updated picc's of my boy, hes getting a bit older still just as mental 16months now geez where's it gone


----------



## dbfarrier (Aug 5, 2009)

I almost fell off the bed laughing! Dogs let us get away with too much. Right on ctd.


----------



## dbfarrier (Aug 5, 2009)

i almost fell off the bed laughing. Dogs let us get away with too much. Right on ctd!


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Same with our cattle dog.


Speaking of terrorists, our cattle dog puppy is ridiculous. 6 months old, but tons of zip. Just got the "OK" to start running her from the vet, so we're doing some short n easy runs, but it doesn't wear her out.

Frisbee and fetch help, but she's still full of it.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

playpunk said:


> Speaking of terrorists, our cattle dog puppy is ridiculous. 6 months old, but tons of zip. Just got the "OK" to start running her from the vet, so we're doing some short n easy runs, but it doesn't wear her out.
> 
> Frisbee and fetch help, but she's still full of it.


Short easy runs will turn into long hard rides, which will leave you gasping and her riling for more. You dont know what you got yourself into.

Pics?


----------



## mrclortho (May 12, 2009)

This has got to be my favoriate post of all time. I just lost my pup of 12 1/2 years two weeks ago and it is time for a new trail dog.

I am REAL close to getting a Great Dane but am a little concerned with the giagantic beast getting tangled up on the trail and hurting himself. Not with me but just those long legs and the rough terrain at high speeds. Do you guys think a Dane can handle single track?

My second choice is a choc or golden lab, third is a weimaraner.

Great, great post!


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

mrclortho said:


> This has got to be my favoriate post of all time. I just lost my pup of 12 1/2 years two weeks ago and it is time for a new trail dog.
> 
> I am REAL close to getting a Great Dane but am a little concerned with the giagantic beast getting tangled up on the trail and hurting himself. Not with me but just those long legs and the rough terrain at high speeds. Do you guys think a Dane can handle single track?
> 
> ...


I'm not *real* familiar with the breed, but I think if you want an outdoors "adventure buddy" a Great Dane would be a bad choice, as I don't think they were bred for endurance, and they have more frequent health problems than smaller dogs, AFAIK.

I think either a Lab or Weimaraner would be a good dog if you want an adventure buddy, but I'm also partial to German Shorthaired Pointers and Australian Cattle Dogs.... I think any dog from the sporting or herding groups could be a good trail buddy. Probably *most* terriers, as well.


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Short easy runs will turn into long hard rides, which will leave you gasping and her riling for more. You dont know what you got yourself into.
> 
> Pics?


Yeah, both dogs are pretty much full-on nutters about anything outside. If I have to pick up a frisbee or tennis ball to move it, our ACD (Tessa) runs to the door and starts barking, and our mutt, Stella, freaks out whenever she hears the sound of a Garmin Forerunner/305 being turned on.

Freaks.

But they love us so....


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

stgo2019 said:


> Here's my new Blue Heeler herding a Lab. Great fun fer her, I don't know about the Lab.  I've been trail running with her and she hasn't tried o kill me yet.. no biting of heels or running ahead and stopping suddenly. We'll be trying the bike soon.


Let it be known that I love this picture. Blue Heeler's are such nutty little herding freaks.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah MrC do ya research well on what type of dog you want and what type of energy levels of the dog ya can handle, the perfect trail dog never stops when he's at home..

I tend to agree with playpunk, Lab lab X be careful of pure breeds, it all sounds good and I don't mean to offend any breeders here but check out the breeder and like when going out with a new girl check out the mother, this will indicate what the dog will likely be in older age, usualy a good indication!

Pure breeds can be so interbred that they can cause health problems regardless of breed, but some are worst than others, so look into to it well if going from a breeder.
SPCA is often a good choice as wel as mostly the dog may have had some training already and is house trained etc and if not too old still lots of development and training potentail.

Training is time plain and simple, and simple consistent comands, for the trail best training is on the trail!

Lots of great dogs in this thread, but for trail I'm definitely a Lab / espes Lab X fan ,great endurance bit more ruggered and they are fearless, as ikkin says, they love water so introduce em early build them up buit by bit, but once they get a taste any water and theyre in no encourgement needed, my dive bombs the rivers, streams, ponds and loves the beach, and his fav spot is the trail, just goes nutz for it.. 

Like some said start off easy if running em when young though, best gauge is to let them decide so no leashes where theyre forced to keep your pace unless walking, if they lie down thats a sign, be careful with hyperactive dogs sometimes this is just there nature and it can over work there heart and shorten there natural life span, e.g Jack Russels terriers, not all but they need to be treated a little more expeediantly.

Best thing you will ever do :thumbsup:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Don't own one, but my friend does and it is absolutely amazing the stamina she has, not to mention the speed  I've had her glued to my tail down the 401 doing 20-25mph and she wasn't even looking tired when I stopped  You're in for some serious fitness training if you want to try and tire her out 



ThePinkBarron said:


> Short easy runs will turn into long hard rides, which will leave you gasping and her riling for more. You dont know what you got yourself into.
> 
> Pics?


----------



## ikkin (Jul 17, 2008)

maya is getting a little brother! one of these little buggers (french brittany) is coming home in october. gonna be a tough choice, they're all cute!


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

mrclortho said:


> This has got to be my favoriate post of all time. I just lost my pup of 12 1/2 years two weeks ago and it is time for a new trail dog.
> 
> I am REAL close to getting a Great Dane but am a little concerned with the giagantic beast getting tangled up on the trail and hurting himself. Not with me but just those long legs and the rough terrain at high speeds. Do you guys think a Dane can handle single track?
> 
> ...


I only have experience with one weimaraner, but he was an excellent dog.Obedient, intelligent, athletic, and overall temperament was excellent.


----------



## Elle Elle (Mar 27, 2006)

*Singletrack Queen*

My sympathies for the loss of your 12 1/2 year old partner. I don't know anything about Great Danes, but weimaraners are great running and trail dogs - smart, fast, eager. This is Lizzie - she loves singletrack!


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

just took my irish setter out for a 5 mile ride for the first time and he loved it!

he is almost 6 months old and has grown a TON


----------



## Shebagger (Nov 14, 2007)

Great Shot!



davec113 said:


>


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Take caution with large breeds such as the Dane, especially if you want to run it. Danes must run on an empty stomach to avoid "bloat", which is less than ideal for endurance, their bones are large and brittle, and they tend to have huge hearts which means they wont stop until you do, even if it means over exertion. Danes are a GREAT family dog but if you want a trail dog, I would look smaller.

Here is some info on bloat if you are not familiar http://www.greatdanemagazine.com/2009/06/bloat-the-number-one-killer-of-danes/


----------



## crAZy Irish (Apr 14, 2009)

*My riding pal!*

Here is my buddy Beau! He was good for 8-12 mile rides until he got some bad blisters on his feet a while back and I have yet to get him back into trail riding condition. He will be back soon enough. Trail riding in AZ can be harsh on the pups out here. Anyway here he is just off the Lynx Lake trail in Prescott, AZ.


----------



## azoutside (May 23, 2009)

Hooray dogs! :thumbsup:

I have a little Husky, 'bout 50 lbs. Haven't taken her out on the trail, she's a little "independent", afraid she might just bail...


----------



## Sonic99 (May 4, 2009)

Crazy I LOVE your white shepherd!!!! I have been wanting one of them for a long time. They are such beautiful dogs!!!
Here is my little girl, Layla. She is just under 16 weeks so no trails yet, but hopefully soon. (how long do you guys usually wait? 6 months? a year?) Im sure that depends on the size of the breed too... Anyway, the kid I got her from said she was pure lab (YEAH RIGHT!) The vet doesnt know what she is mixed with but he thinks she will be about 30 lbs. She is 14 lbs today.


----------



## Sway? (Feb 22, 2006)

Still in training...


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

mrclortho said:


> My second choice is a choc or golden lab, third is a weimaraner.


i'd agree that great dane's are known to have some genetic predisposition to heart and hip problems. they're a big beast. i know someone who has a weimaraner and it's a beautiful animal. originally bred as a shooting/hunting dog, they're a great outdoors dog. personally, i'm not a big fan of labradors. i'm not trying to dis the breed, but labs are responsible for more than their fair share of child bites here in australia, probably because they're so common.

i like bull terriers, english staffies and amstaffs. contrary to uninformed opinion they're very easy going, always smiling and wagging their tails, and naturally very fit and strong. with the right mix of love and discipline they're an ultra reliable and loving dog, the best little pal you could ever wish for. a real dog lovers dog.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

m0ngy said:


> i'd agree that great dane's are known to have some genetic predisposition to heart and hip problems. they're a big beast. i know someone who has a weimaraner and it's a beautiful animal. originally bred as a shooting/hunting dog, they're a great outdoors dog. personally, i'm not a big fan of labradors. i'm not trying to dis the breed, but labs are responsible for more than their fair share of child bites here in australia, probably because they're so common.
> 
> i like bull terriers, english staffies and amstaffs. contrary to uninformed opinion they're very easy going, always smiling and wagging their tails, and naturally very fit and strong. with the right mix of love and discipline they're an ultra reliable and loving dog, the best little pal you could ever wish for. a real dog lovers dog.


Also agree with the Dane's, especially if ya want the dog to come out on the trail regularly, ya have to really get into the breeder and dig the history when choosing a pure breed.

Inbred breeding has caused many issues and many dog breeds are no longer the original breed they started out as! Which is the REAL reason these health issues occur! Its not fair to the dog if you're expectations are beyond this and imo not fair to the Dog either for show purposes!

To me its like athletes, cheating BS that use EPO or what ever they use now so they can't be caugth!

But got to take issue Mongy about Labs!

1st Dogs reflect there owners! If the dog is aggressive and there are behavoural issues then look at the owner! especailly the Lab!

Labs by nature are not aggressive to anyone, they were founded by the nature to retriveing and hunting becuase of there soft mouths and desposition to Humans!

Hence why theyre the most popular dog in the US and here in NZ.

Lab Xs depending on the cross are also great natured!

Any dog can have behaviual issues if not trained or taught pack edicate!
But its hard to stuff up a Lab, however with children you must teach pack hierachy with any dog, children are unpredicable don;t understand warning signs and the langauge the dog conveys and all dogs give warnings, idiot people and unfortunately children do not regcognise them!

All dog breeds are 99.8% WOLF yes thats fact thats how close they are to turning back into there genes!

A dog is a dog best pal or not, people treat them like humans and expect human behaviour in return, which is the only reason you have an issue in Aussie, and if its mainly with Labs then you got allot of stupid dog owners over there!

The breeds you liek are world wide the most common problem and are here too!

But even they are not bad dogs and I like me ,my buddy a lab yes has his best friend which is an English Staffie and hes an awesome dog, but well trained, we have a pack of dogs running loose right now up north where theyre attacking everyone and everything cause some wad has let them loose! and theyre Pit Bulls

A groups of 15 Pitbulls attackd a Female farmer to near death a few months back becuase they were left to roam free by the neighboring farmer he should be shot as well as his dogs!

YOU never let any pack of dogs run free, one dog at home off the lessh at a time but nevr a pack, that 99% will overide anything else even more so in a Pack situtaion cause thats how the Wolf hunts!

Wolves were breed origonally way back because the humans studdied the pack? Selected the bottom mst docile wolf becuse it was already submissive to any Alpha male treatment and hence why they were able to breed em!

Ive grown up with dogs all my life, I had my Lassie dog best friend ever, we had working dogs but I was never allowed to play with them, they would play with the old man individually but they new theyre place, never were they allowed off as a pack unless working and then never all of em!

Jack Russells are one of the most if not the most intelligent breed, yet are also the most effeicent killers?

Still em near a opossum, rabit or RAT, Ive seen rats killed in seconds by JRs, unforuntaley with kids they are usually similar height when young, and teasing of a Jack Russel is not a good thing or any smaller dog!

Fright, Flight then Fight is how they think, if they can't flight which is often the case a Dog is left with the choice of Fight?

Like I said kids do not get taught or when younger do not understand the dog is not a toy unless trained and even then if not a loder dog should be supervised to watch any sign, cause the warning are long and pronoucned by any breed, idiots and children do not reconignise em, so when the dog attacks there's actually no excuse!

Peopl who have dog issues in public don't deserve to own a Dog its not a right its a privelege like children they need to be trained and have bondaries it takes lots of work!

No excuse for having Lab issues none what so ever!

Lassie dogs and Labs probaly the too most loyal dogs you could ever own, my Lassie dog would give his life for me at any time, and this one is turning out to be the same!

Onwers have problems not Dogs!

I respect ya might not like th ebreed thats a personal thing I ove German Shepards but not the ideal trail dog so I won't have one, maybe one day, but the lab X is a perfect trail dog!

Peace!


----------



## mrgto (Sep 28, 2008)

My puppies Indy and Timber in Cherokee National Forest


----------



## Sway? (Feb 22, 2006)

Tons of stoke...


----------



## robertj (Feb 1, 2005)

*Jasper*

This is Jasper, a 2 yr old golden we adopted ~6 months ago; we cannot believe a family with kids gave her up to the dog pound.

Not yet a trustworthy ride companion, but she does seem to like to hike!


----------



## crash821 (Jan 23, 2009)

A few of my huskies. Bandit, the white one is a 3 year old female and Riley the red one is a one year old male. They are excellent trail dogs. I have had Bandit longer than Riley and she is trained off leash on the trails and never runs off very far. Riley will chase things every now and then but always comes back when he is done playing. I keep them harnessed together so if they both run off they will get wrapped around a tree and get tangled up so I can catch them easier lol


----------



## Agent-Boltron (Jul 3, 2009)

Here is Luna (Looney Tunes).


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

ammiralowling said:


> You calling me ignorant, you poor under nourished kid? I resent that. I speak from experience and from life experiences. My only point was to warn people about the dangers not to post misleading information. Quite frankly my American Golden would take your little your little dogs to task(and into her mouth) but I'm not going to abuse her and or risk the chance she might get injured by a bike. Go on do a century with your dog. You know you want to. Don't say nobody ever warned you.


Ummm ..... I've had my golden retrievers out on long rides nearly every chance I could. My old goldie lived to be 15 years old, and probably could have gone longer if epileptic seizures hadn't gotten to her bad. She made more than a couple half century rides with me down fireroads and single track.... but a typical weekend ride with her was about 15 to 20 miles. My new goldie is getting along the same way. Nightly rides down through the park, longer rides out on the weekends.

Its all in how you condition them. My goldies are constantly active, either running with me on the bike, playing fetch (at high speed), or going out bird hunting during the season.

Yes, there is risk involved, just like anything. The greatest risk I put my dogs in is actually not from over-excercising them on the bike, but during hunting season. I almost lost a dog once, and am much more careful now... but they would NEVER let me go out bird hunting without taking them along. The second I pull my shotgun out of the gunsafe she's stuck on my heel like bubblegum on your shoe. Probably the second greatest risk with my dog is playing fetch with her. She obsesses with the ball and knows only one speed: Hyper. Now compare that to a nice long slow bike ride, which to her is just a nice slow, leisurly jog?

Here's my dog, Ginger, with her favorite obsession


----------



## vtmtbiker (May 10, 2009)

*baby diesel*

Here is the new addition to our family...Diesel! He is half beagle and half australian shepherd. We got him when he was 6 weeks old and he is now 8 weeks. Not sure if he will make a good trail dog since beagles are kind of stubborn and get distracted by smells quite easily. However we are pretty sure our other dog Bailey is a yellow lab / beagle / border collie cross, and while he does have a very strong nose and likes to chase squirrels, when we go riding his attention is on me and the bike. Hopefully this will be the case with Diesel as aussies are very intelligent and make great trail dogs.

4 weeks old










6 weeks old










And 7-8 weeks

running around










attacking my shoe (one of his favorite activities)










wrestling with bailey (i don't think he realizes he is the size of bailey's head)










best buddies (bailey says hey where's my rawhide?)










thirsty puppies


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

hammerdog said:


> I posted a few clips on YouTube o0f my dogs running behind a scooter. I hope I was able to paste this in right. Just in case here is another photo of my team last fall.


Too funny. That must be nice.


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

Awesome thread. Too bad some douchebags had to ruin it with their whining. I quit reading and just looked at the pictures.


----------



## Chicote (Oct 4, 2005)

This is Moxie. She's been backpacking on a few overnighters. She was recently rescued and we're not sure how long she was a stray. She was found in the middle of January cold and pregnant with 10 puppies. After the puppies were adopted out we adopted her. She's a tad skittish and might have had a rough go around prior to us. This fall she'll get some bike training. I regularly ride with a friend who brings his Viszla along for rides and would be a good example for her to learn from.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

rabidchicken said:


> Nice looking Doberman.


thanks yours too, funny when mine is on the trail she reminds me a deer what's the story with the fawn?

more pix of my pooch


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*Bodacious Little Dog!*

I adopted Bodi from the Stafford Animal Shelter in Livingston two weeks ago, she is a corgi chiwowow cross and they said she had spent her life in a crate. So she is PRETTY PSYCHED to be out in the mountains of Montana. Having a peppy perky little companion is really good for my mood, she is VERY ENTHUSIASTIC about going out for a little biking.


----------



## bonz23 (Jul 15, 2009)

Dogs from the shelters are some of the best! Great looking dog you got!


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

me and bono out for a ride!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*RIP Barney 20_09_2009*

Well today is a sad day Barney was 14 yrs old and not doing well, he had been having good days and bad days and was very picky on what he ate, when he ate, but he still ate, his liver wasn't doing well and he was on medication for that and his heart. He stopped eating anything on Friday so we had to help him eat and he was suffering, today we decided to let him rest. He wasn't my dog, he was my bros _(sadly he was out of the island so myself and my other bro had to make the decission, he did call just before we took him to the vet to say don't let him suffer)_. He was laid to rest @ 10am EST, he was a good dog who was always gave attention to the other dogs and humans. I think that the black female _(next to him in the pic)_ will miss him most as she's already looking for him since came back, she never left his side since I have been here helping look after them for my bro.

Reast in Peace good boy, rest in peace.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Remebring*

Wanted to post a seperate reply saying some more great photos of "Mans Best friend" and soem very cute ones in there. Also wanted to post up on a happier note an old pic of Bud I just came across battling a big ol ham bone


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

LyNx said:


> Well today is a sad day Barney was 14 yrs old and not doing well, he had been having good days and bad days and was very picky on what he ate, when he ate, but he still ate, his liver wasn't doing well and he was on medication for that and his heart. He stopped eating anything on Friday so we had to help him eat and he was suffering, today we decided to let him rest. He wasn't my dog, he was my bros _(sadly he was out of the island so myself and my other bro had to make the decission, he did call just before we took him to the vet to say don't let him suffer)_. He was laid to rest @ 10am EST, he was a good dog who was always gave attention to the other dogs and humans. I think that the black female _(next to him in the pic)_ will miss him most as she's already looking for him since came back, she never left his side since I have been here helping look after them for my bro.
> 
> Reast in Peace good boy, rest in peace.


Sorry to hear that, but i'm glad you all did the right thing. RIP Barney


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

From me Milly & Tommy R.I.P Barney.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

I got a new addition to the family (family being just me and my other dog Max). Her name is Mya, she's some sort of German Shepard mix... i'm kinda thinking maybe Boxer since she's brindle. Someone left her and 2 others from a litter on a shelter's doorstep, and i (well, actually Max did) picked out the runt. The others were about 12lbs, and she was 8-9lbs. The shelter told me she was about 12 weeks old but they seemed a little shady about it, and i think she's a bit younger than that. She seems to be a quick learner, and her and Max are best friends. They play all day, and she has doubled in weight within about 2 weeks. I cannot believe how strong and agile she has gotten... Max has a hard time catching her and he is no slouch himself (boxer/lab mix). 
I have no clue how big she'll get, but i'm hoping close to his size (65-70lbs) so they can wrestle they way he likes.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry to hear Lynx, sad day but least ya have the good mems, no doubt all good ones, nice thing with dogs never any bad ones even when they get into strife they still good mems!

I'm sure hes chasing a bone where ever he is now too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Sam*

Dear old Sam, the best Trail Dawg ever.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Just got back from a nice 10 mile morning ride with Ozzy (my ACD) we get home and he runs into the house still muddy, grabs his tennis ball and wants to play. Oh to have that much energy.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the wishes guys.

ISAR, your Max looks a lot like a lot of dogs we have down here, including my bros old dog that lived to 17 and was recently laid to rest. That pupo looks like a handful, just like my Bud and yes how they gain size and weight when they're being properly looked after and loved. There's 2 pics below of Bud with my little cousin, the 1st taken a couple weeks ago and the other taken about 4 weeks after I found him - _and to note my little cousin has also grown a crap load in that almost year._ Bud is almost as big as the 2 other dogs in the pic now.


----------



## robertj (Feb 1, 2005)

Hud said:


> Dear old Sam, the best Trail Dawg ever.


I'm sure hikers and other riders were happy to see you and Sam pass on by, and keep going!


----------



## kidd (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

Tommy wanted to look cooler!!!


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Had a great ride tonight, wish I had a mount for my camera... Riding at night realy wears him out.






You will have to excuse the hurdy gurdy..


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Some DH action from the Weekened Course maxxis was into the action and he was by far the fastest on course 

maxxis getting his breeze going


















King of the WORLD or Dh in his case


















Motley Dh riders









The end huck 








Start


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is my pup and her night time getup.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Dig is (mostly) an Australian Cattle Dog. She's a high-energy dog that loves to run. At least three times a day I ride around town and in parks with her at my side. I choose the route, and let her set the pace. We've been doing this for five years. It's quite possible that she now has trotted and run over 5,000 miles.

Here's a video of cattle dogs in action, and a video of Skidboot on TV.


----------



## Sonic99 (May 4, 2009)

Dang what do you feed her?? haha


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

I feed her a bit of most of what I eat, healthy treats, and she always has a bowl of food for high-performance dogs, made by Solid Gold Health Products for Pets.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

great photos man. how beautiful is that glacial gorge? i wish we had proper mountains here (south australia), like with snow capped peaks.

that beige dog does look like a dingo, but real dingos are quite reddish in colour. they're almost extinct now, as a species, they've all been interbred with wild domestic dogs and hunted out by farmers and ringers (aussie cowboy).


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

MattCharettePhotography said:


> Raffi my 1 year old wolf hybrid, state laws prevent me from riding with her off a leash, as a matter of fact they prohibit me taking her anywhere without a leash. If someone in Maine sees a Wolf Hybrid (as if they are going to know it isn't just a Husky or Shepard mix) off a leash they can legally shoot it. She loves to go biking but is limited to the 20 acres behind my house that I own, or a leashed ride, and she doesnt care for that.
> 
> My girlfriend just got a Border Collie pup, you can bet your bottom dollar that as soon as she is big enough she will be out on the bike with me, I have started training her around my property. She may have to lose the pink collar though.


wolf hybrid?!?! thats awesome dose it have to be on a leash on your property?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

LarsXC said:


> Interesting thread. Mixed emotions for me. I own a beautiful dog, but do not ride with her. The bottom line is we as dog owners are responsible for our pets. If we choose to walk, or ride with the animal off the leash, it falls on us. Where I live, its against the law to have them unleashed. I admire the well trained animals who are able to run with the bikers. But if a situation arrives, the owner better be prepared to get off the bike, or do whatever it takes to ensure the safty, or comfort of others. I am on both sides here. There are times when I am walking my dog, and a biker hauls past us at a much too close distance. It startles myself, and sometimes the dog. 2 months ago while I was riding, a unleashed large dog decided to run me down. At 1st he was biting at my rear tire. I stopped, and he decided my foot looked like a better object to him. At this point, I reached into my pack, and grabbed a folding baton that I carry. Long story short, I broke his front paw. The owner called the police on me. The owner was cited for unleashed pet, and some wreckless BS charge. I did not choose to persue any other charges. As a pet owner, if my dog ever showed aggression like that, I would drive her head thru the ground! No matter what the situation, a responsible pet must do whatever is necessary to ensure the safty and well being of other animals, and people.


not to sound curl but i had a dog chase me down and it scary me to death i fell of my bike and it ran at me to say hi i guess and kicked it half way across the trail but i got a weird reaction from the dog it just sat down next to me it was really weird like it was grading me or some thing


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

wish my dog could ride with me but shes to old and she has bad rear leg hurt it climbing a hill cant go down stairs on all four any more but shes a good dog anyway shes a beagle there not the best idea for a trail dog


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

insanitylevel9 said:


> wolf hybrid?!?! thats awesome dose it have to be on a leash on your property?


Matts wife here..

No they are allowed to run free but must be contained one way or another by state law, we have a electronic radio frequency fence that covers an area of 10 acres, we figure that is enough for them to run around and do as they please, we live in the middle of nowhere so its pretty awesome they come in and go out as they please. Great companions even better singers, listening to them howl at the new moon is simply stunning.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Matts wife here..
> 
> No they are allowed to run free but must be contained one way or another by state law, we have a electronic radio frequency fence that covers an area of 10 acres, we figure that is enough for them to run around and do as they please, we live in the middle of nowhere so its pretty awesome they come in and go out as they please. Great companions even better singers, listening to them howl at the new moon is simply stunning.


oh OK that's really cool i have never heard of some one having a dog wolf hybrid is it like a husky or some thing or is it bigger


----------



## joedirt24 (Jan 30, 2007)

This thread got me fired up about getting a dog. I got a Doberman puppy 5 months ago. Couldn't wait to get him out on the trails. He's 7 months now got him out 2x so far. He's a quick learner. Gets ahead of me but looks back often listens well. Still training him got to get pics up of him. One good thing about a dog is they never bailout on a ride


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

insanitylevel9 said:


> oh OK that's really cool i have never heard of some one having a dog wolf hybrid is it like a husky or some thing or is it bigger


She weighs 126 lbs her brother weighs in at 140 they are about 93% wolf the rest is a malamute husky mix, they are great around our other dogs, and perfect angels in the house. We have deer and other wild animals on our property often living out in the middle of the Maine woods, and we have not had any issues to speak of, our friends absolutely love them.


----------



## mrclortho (May 12, 2009)

trailadvent said:


> Yeah MrC do ya research well on what type of dog you want and what type of energy levels of the dog ya can handle, the perfect trail dog never stops when he's at home..
> 
> Best thing you will ever do :thumbsup:


I pick up my new pup in about three weeks. She is a choc. lab and I am getting her from a breader here in Texas. I have been on the waiting list for almost 2 months now and the rest of his litters are sold out until next spring! 

It is a great experience to see her from the day she was born through now and pick her from the litter.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

you can tell ,i can tell by every onre of these pics that none of these dogs would be the slightest threat on the trail. if braking to avoid a dog is a life pass in front of your eyes moment ,perhaps riding over possibly wet ,rocks and roots, doesn't suit you either.This thread made me remember trailbuilder jims' orignal husky that i saw on some occasions doing a "rain ride"by himself, at waywayonda,rip.


----------



## MaxxCutts8 (Nov 7, 2008)

that dog looks like it is straight out of a dog-sledding movie that takes place in Alaska


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


> She weighs 126 lbs her brother weighs in at 140 they are about 93% wolf the rest is a malamute husky mix, they are great around our other dogs, and perfect angels in the house. We have deer and other wild animals on our property often living out in the middle of the Maine woods, and we have not had any issues to speak of, our friends absolutely love them.


wow that really cool i did not know a dog with that much wolf in it could be domesticated that easy and 126 pounds that's almost a horse


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Another plus is that because of their scent, and the howling at night we have 0 problems with Coyotes. And the no wild turkeys messing with my garden! yay for natural enemies.


----------



## eallan (Apr 14, 2008)

Luke Recently








In the pool!








Cute!








Getting a drink!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Man, that's some insanely big pups you have there  Must be nice though, must feel very safe when out riding with them. As to if you can tell there's wolf in there, yes, I can see it clearly in the faces - damned handsome animals.



ThePinkBarron said:


> She weighs 126 lbs her brother weighs in at 140 they are about 93% wolf the rest is a malamute husky mix, they are great around our other dogs, and perfect angels in the house. We have deer and other wild animals on our property often living out in the middle of the Maine woods, and we have not had any issues to speak of, our friends absolutely love them.


Oh and since this about our dogs and trails and such I'll post up a pic of Bud on a recent trail ride and visit to the beach 

Bud leaves his mark 









Ain't diggin fun


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Another plus is that because of their scent, and the howling at night we have 0 problems with Coyotes. And the no wild turkeys messing with my garden! yay for natural enemies.


thats sweet my dog tryed to chase the turkeys out of the yard and it just charged at her and i had to go out and scar it away from the dog those things are mean i hit one when i was rideing and it got up and chased me


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

theres a grey hound owners walk at waywayonda on sundays at 9 that i see when we ride there,it looks like they get together to share a can of dog food.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

I just got back from Koda Ranch (www.kodaranch.com) to see the new Wolf Hybrid puppies, and I am pleased to announce that we just purchased a beautiful young male they were just born so we will not have him for awhile . I will post pics when I can! That brings our dog count up to 1 rotty, 1 cattle dog 1 golden, 2 wolf hybrids and my husband. I need a bigger house.


----------



## marcs (Aug 15, 2007)

Those are all nice trail dogs everyone has,i'm glad Buster and Bailey have race passion.Shhh!.....they don't know there that small.


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

cell phone pic after todays ride. last time i went riding without her, my wife said she whined and cried then pouted in her bed 'til i got home  guess a little mud never hurt anyone


----------



## styonile (Oct 5, 2009)

BarkerDome said:


> View attachment 430502
> 
> Future trail dog


What are you doing with your hands man?


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

eallan said:


> Luke Recently


Nice looking dog, what kind is he?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

This thread rocks. Unfortuantely, I let my dog get out of shape. I need to figure out how to work him back into shape enough to go on rides with me.


----------



## bernside (Oct 18, 2009)

*yesterday on the local trail*

This is my girl Emma. She is a custom - 1/2 heeler and 1/2 whatever daddy was.

This was her first trail ride and she did great



















-b


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

bernside said:


> This is my girl Emma. She is a custom - 1/2 heeler and 1/2 whatever daddy was.
> 
> This was her first trail ride and she did great
> 
> -b


How much does she weigh? looks like some sheppard, hard telling though, typically heelers dont have a long nose its shorter to their face. She is pretty


----------



## bernside (Oct 18, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


> How much does she weigh? looks like some sheppard, hard telling though, typically heelers dont have a long nose its shorter to their face. She is pretty


Thanks PinkBarron, I will tell her you said so.

She is a solid little dog, weighs close to 60 lbs, which is too much, but she is stuck by herself in the yard all day while I am at work.

Her mom was a really pretty 30 lb heeler that a guy was breeding but the day before the "arranged" marriage, daddy jumped the fence.


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Here are a few from todays short ride. Its still a little warm but she couldn't wait any longer to get out and ride its been a long hot summer here.



















The life.


----------



## bernside (Oct 18, 2009)

looks like someone had fun.

My wife would shoot me if I let the dog on the couch though.

-b


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

Stumbled on this thread and must share my most loyal riding companion, she just turned 2 on Halloween. Without further ado I present Katie the mountain dog . (labmix)


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

dont have a dog but my cat sure has passion!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

mattybfat said:


> Stumbled on this thread and must share my most loyal riding companion, she just turned 2 on Halloween. Without further ado I present Katie the mountain dog . (labmix)


riding buddy and a bike gard


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

ahhhh I'm so jealous. My buddies and I in my biking club (SUNY Oneonta MTB) keep wishing we could get Student Assembly funds to buy a traildog. Don't think it's gonna happen anytime soon though....bummer.

As for all those negative nancies who are complaing about rover on the trails, I think it's awesome that people have their dogs trained to run the trails. And in my experience, anyone with a dog has been responsible and courteous. The one time I did have a fun-in with a dog, It wasn't anyone's fault but the owneer/rider still said "sorry, he's still kinda new," and all 3 of us went along our merry ways. Cheers!


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

Rita the Retriever loves to ride. Rescued as a puppy from a shelter - her momma looked like a black Flat Coat Retriever, and had 6 pups at the shelter - 5 were golden females, 1 was a black male. Cutest litter ever. Dad was a "traveling salesman", so we don't know what he was - probably a Golden.

She's everything we could ask in a dog:

- GREAT with kids
- Enthusiastic 24/7
- Doesn't shed
- Sweet disposition
- GREAT listener
- Wants to please


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

She's good for about 7-8 miles, then its nighty night!


----------



## 2WheelinChipmunk (Nov 3, 2009)

styonile said:


> What are you doing with your hands man?


I was just wondering the same thing!!! lol


----------



## kidd (Apr 16, 2006)

mine will go longer on more technocal trails. where i'll average 5-51/2 mph. i got them to do 15mi at the end of the summer when it got cooler outside.


acfsportsfan said:


> She's good for about 7-8 miles, then its nighty night!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

*Best thread ever! (and asking for advice)*

I really really enjoy all your pics and comments (I tried to read most of it...I swear)...great dogs!! Congratulations!!

now..please help!.. I have been thinking a lot about getting a dog and I think I almost convince the wife!! she also saw some pics of this thread with me yesterday!! As a kid I had Cocker Spaniels and Basset Hounds...but now I want a big dog...In fact I was thinking about a Lab a lot.

I want a Dog which easy to train (if that really exist) and since I saw this thread I also want one who can join me on long rides (6 hrs at least), including stops when he (or me) needs it.

I live in Monterrey, Mexico....during summer we can reach 45°C (113°F) and during Winter as low as 0°C (32°F) but when is extremly cold....8°C (46.4°F) is more commun...

Am I going right with a lab?

Thanks!!!


----------



## kidd (Apr 16, 2006)

you have to be careful of the pads on thier feet. over long periods of running they'll separate from thier feet.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

martinsillo said:


> I really really enjoy all your pics and comments (I tried to read most of it...I swear)...great dogs!! Congratulations!!
> 
> now..please help!.. I have been thinking a lot about getting a dog and I think I almost convince the wife!! she also saw some pics of this thread with me yesterday!! As a kid I had Cocker Spaniels and Basset Hounds...but now I want a big dog...In fact I was thinking about a Lab a lot.
> 
> ...


I think so, these were the same reasons I choose mine!

Things to note, if ya choose from a pup or already grown e.g if ya pick up from SPCA etc!

Is do your research on the Dogs father and mother, lol.

To me Labs Pure or Mixed are good though the latter, mixed for biking and pet is better imo, reason is PURE breeds can depending on the breeder and history can give problems, so know ya information and what you're looking at, its not a show dog, its a riding dog and family member!

Same with mixed, I like this option cause you can search out the desired characteristic for the trail life and family life and the cross breeds can make a stronger dog if again the history is good and the mixed breeds are good!

I struck it lucky as mine [Maxxis] dad was pure breed Lab, so he has the big head and lab characteristics retrieving fearless in water and just a great dog!
Mum was wippet [greyhound like] with lots of other breeds in her too, she had a great calm nature[something Maxxis doesen't possess yet but hes still a pup @ 17months] she was tall long and lean!

So Maxxis has leaner longer les than Pure lab is leaner in body, dosen;t have that chubby lab look once they fill out hes still got size but hes balanced and purfect for trail dog!

One weakness maybe color, so off white or brown maybe better for you, Maxxis is black so temp maybe an issue where u live!

It gets hot here too in sumer and cold in winter, probably colder maybe not quite a hot, high 30s C in summer!

But fear not about pads and things, if you get a pup, then it will be 16months to 2 years before you can run him hard behind a bike!, that does not mean he can;t run etc!

These things just take time to build up so you don;t do body damage to them when theyre young!

Pads harden up naturally if you walk them on all surfaces, my boys are hard and hes never bleed, I walk him on sela roads, grass beach I introduced him to everything very young in controlled enviroments and have kept consistency!, He swam very ealry on and is now part fish lol.

Just take time be sensible, they go through the teribale 2s a bit younger than kids but teaching and training is time no matter the breed, anything else and someis selling you BS.

THough I have cottoned onto a great new lead for walking it magic and its very good for him, our lead walks are no a pure joy for both of us!

Feeding is also import, labs and most dogs do not need lots of variety, I feed my dog oure meaty bones, costs me less than $6 bucks a week and the vet hates me no business for them!

Im not and nver have been a fan of dry foods, ya don;t get that in the wild!

Remember any dog is 99% wold the rest is domesticated dog, Wolfs don;t get kibble in the wild they don;t get health problems like domestic dogs cause they don't get feed ****, they don;t have obease problems like Domestic humans or dogs!

Its all very basic, only people **** it up!

Now do it and it will be the best decision you made, oh and dog should choose you!

Mine always have an it creates an amazing bond, bit more difficult if many family members, but still they sort it out!

Good luckand enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

trailadvent said:


> Now do it and it will be the best decision you made, oh and dog should choose you!
> 
> Mine always have an it creates an amazing bond, bit more difficult if many family members, but still they sort it out!
> 
> Good luckand enjoy:thumbsup:


Wow trailadvent! thanks for your answer! yours were one of the pics I liked the most!

Please, having so much time without a dog and the terms associated?..what do you mean by that?

I also just quoted you in this thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6275210#poststop

you may want to post there...

thanks again for your time..highly appreciated


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

martinsillo said:


> Wow trailadvent! thanks for your answer! yours were one of the pics I liked the most!
> 
> Please, having so much time without a dog and the terms associated?..what do you mean by that?
> 
> ...


Will do posting in other thread, ya might have to remind me though about yr above question! re the time thing my mems not the best after nmy head injury it dosen't ring a bell! ?

cheers!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

trailadvent said:


> Will do posting in other thread, ya might have to remind me though about yr above question! re the time thing my mems not the best after nmy head injury it dosen't ring a bell! ?
> 
> cheers!





trailadvent said:


> ...oh and dog should choose you!


hehe sorry for my english!! I meant....me having so much time without a dog...didn´t understand what you said about the dog choosing me...thanks!!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

martinsillo said:


> hehe sorry for my english!! I meant....me having so much time without a dog...didn´t understand what you said about the dog choosing me...thanks!!


No worris, yeah once ya get to the stage of looking at the dogs either at the breeders or rescuse center there is always one that comes to you thats the one you should choose, in my case Maxxis bumped the rest of the litter out of the way and sat on my foot and sorta said to the rest hes mine now bugga off 

Normally ya should choose the meekiest in the pack as they are the easiest to convert and accpet you as pack leader, mine was the pack leader of the pups, biggest and baddest, thats what I seem to atttract lol hes had his moments of definance, but I have time to spend with him so we work it out, he knows who his leader is but that dosent mean he dosen;t try it on from time to time just to keep me on my toes!

He will always have the scars his mother gave him as a pup from testing her authority adds character to him!

Good luck and keep us posted on how it goes, take your time there's no rush best to get whats best for you and them! Its a journey and a buzz for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## jsord (Mar 28, 2004)

*ultimate trail dog*

i knew my next dog would have to like mtn biking, so after a lot of research....


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

jsord said:


> i knew my next dog would have to like mtn biking, so after a lot of research....


Beautiful Heeler, I love mine!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

This is how my dogs are hipnotized when we are goin to hit the trails


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

this is how my dogs are hipnotized before we hit the trail


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

These are my two buddys, Bowie the smaller white guy is a maltese shih tzu mix coming up on a year old and Bentley the Golden retriever poodle mix is our newest addition 2 weeks fresh into our family he is only 3.5 months old . They are so great together Bowie makes so much noise when theyre playing while bentley holds it strong. While I got bentley for a trail dog I do plan on bowie tagging along on smaller less demanding rides. Now I just have to wait 8 or 9 more months til hes grown and ready to run! cant wait!


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

These are my two buddys, Bowie the smaller white guy is a maltese shih tzu mix coming up on a year old and Bentley the Golden retriever poodle mix is our newest addition 2 weeks fresh into our family he is only 3.5 months old . They are so great together Bowie makes so much noise when theyre playing while bentley holds it strong. While I got bentley for a trail dog I do plan on bowie tagging along on smaller less demanding rides. Now I just have to wait 8 or 9 more months til hes grown and ready to run! cant wait!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

We just rescued this little guy yesterday. He'll be hitting the trails in 4 or 5 months.


----------



## kidd (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Had to post this shot of Maxxis this morning fav spot his water hole, any water hes off, flying


----------



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

Here's my trail pup. Today was her first day mountain biking and she had a blast, a perfect trail dog. Met 3 other dogs on the trail, zero issues. She's a rescue, mother was a DSP, father a huskey.

day 1









today at 6 months


















nap time


----------



## sexytime (Oct 16, 2009)

So what do you all think about when you see trailhead signs that declare that dogs must be on leash? it seems like many users came to a general consensus that dogs should not be off leash,do you go ahead and break the law?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

sexytime said:


> So what do you all think about when you see trailhead signs that declare that dogs must be on leash? it seems like many users came to a general consensus that dogs should not be off leash,do you go ahead and break the law?


Everyone has to weigh the odds and cost of getting caught against the effort to leash and the the value of their dogs well being.


----------



## sexytime (Oct 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Everyone has to weigh the odds and cost of getting caught against the effort to leash and the the value of their dogs well being.


 Ido not want to be responsible for my dog injuring a bike rider,I leave her at home when I ride, the odds caught up with me when a dog darted out onto single track and took me out:madmax:


----------



## kidd (Apr 16, 2006)

i've logged hundreds of miles with my 3 dogs. only once have i been cut off and crashed. i'd say odds are pretty good that you can ride a very long time before it happens again


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

sexytime said:


> Ido not want to be responsible for my dog injuring a bike rider,I leave her at home when I ride, the odds caught up with me when a dog darted out onto single track and took me out:madmax:


Yeah, there is that too. That is while almost everyone has mention to train the dog to yield the trail. you, as the leader also have to be aware, on the lookout, and in control. If it is a significant risk, then don't take it. I mean, there is a risk that I might hit someone on the trails. I will have to be careful and deal with that if it happens, but I am going to keep riding.


----------



## sexytime (Oct 16, 2009)

the sign posted said no dogs off leash, the dog dodged out from brush and blindsided me,I really encourage all trail users to follow trail etiquette on developed trails,I had animal control pay him a visit after signing a complaint,have not seen him since.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Here is my little guy, a 9 month old Vizsla, helping me bleed the brakes on my DJ bike. He hasn't been on any trails yet, but he likes getting in the way while I'm working on the bikes and he does real well for short on leash bike rides around the neighborhood.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

sexytime said:


> the sign posted said no dogs off leash, the dog dodged out from brush and blindsided me,I really encourage all trail users to follow trail etiquette on developed trails,I had animal control pay him a visit after signing a complaint,have not seen him since.


NO ONE CARES!


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

If I had my dog leashed to my bike, one of us would get hurt. Simple as that


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

*she loves cleaning my bike*

frame, wheels, brakes...


----------



## mt.Pulaski (Feb 27, 2008)

Gracie, our Aussie, is up to 13 miles on the trail. When she returns from our local loop of 7 miles, she grabs the ball out of the back of the Honda and is ready for more.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

*Took the boys to see Santa last weekend*










Getting a dog to sit still and look at the camera is tough.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Ozzy my 1 year old ACD after a long evening ride in the snow drug his bed over next to the tree and crashed for the night.


----------



## Jaybo123 (Dec 3, 2009)

He is out!


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Jaybo123 said:


> He is out!


He has done some pretty long rides, but I think trecking the powder wore him out more than anything we could have thrown at him speed or distance wise.


----------



## velojan (Nov 27, 2009)

*trail dog*



martinsillo said:


> I really really enjoy all your pics and comments (I tried to read most of it...I swear)...great dogs!! Congratulations!!
> 
> now..please help!.. I have been thinking a lot about getting a dog and I think I almost convince the wife!! she also saw some pics of this thread with me yesterday!! As a kid I had Cocker Spaniels and Basset Hounds...but now I want a big dog...In fact I was thinking about a Lab a lot.
> 
> ...


I love my australian shepherds. They are medium to large, extremely intelligent and teachable with consistency and very durable with energy and stamina. They are herding breed, and they work hours on end at this, so it is in their blood. I have had them all of my life, with a few other breeds by default, and they are by far the best for active lifestyles. No genetic hip issues. My dog drinks from our water bladders, and will dip in a stream or lake to cool off. Most of the herding breeds are a good choice, border collies, cattle dogs, ect. Awesome dogs available thru aussie rescues for a nominal fee. Good Luck


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

scottvt said:


> Here is my little guy, a 9 month old Vizsla, helping me bleed the brakes on my DJ bike. He hasn't been on any trails yet, but he likes getting in the way while I'm working on the bikes and he does real well for short on leash bike rides around the neighborhood.


Great looking vizsla... at 9 months im sure he's a handful. Mine is 15 months old, and he is still driving me nuts! you'll really enjoy him on the trails though!


----------



## Shredr (Sep 13, 2009)

*Best/worst Trail Dogs?*

I'm going to get 2 dogs soon. I've always preferred female White Lab/ Golden Retriever mixes.

Are there any dog "experts" (real experts) out there who know about all the different breeds?

Which breeds (pure or mixed) make for good running/endurance/obey voice commands trail dogs? I would guess mid-sized, heavy muscled dogs would be the best?

Which breeds should be avoided (poor trail dogs, poor runners, poor endurance)?

THIS IS THE BEST THREAD EVER!!!


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Shredr said:


> I'm going to get 2 dogs soon. I've always preferred female White Lab/ Golden Retriever mixes.
> 
> Are there any dog "experts" (real experts) out there who know about all the different breeds?
> 
> ...


If you look around this thread you will see all of these questions asked and answered.

However, If you are looking for a dog to run with you on the trail, you are looking for a sporting dog, herding dog, nearly any of the working class of dogs.

This includes your Cattle Dogs, Collies (of all sorts, border, Australian etc.) Labs, Goldens are okay but keep in mind they are VERY high risk of hip problems due to overbreeding, Dobermans, Jack Russels (if you can handle the craziness in the house) Vizsla, various "pointers" and spaniels, Shepards of all kinds, Huskies (as long as you dont live in hot climate). I mean the list goes on and on, you want to stay clear of dogs like Danes, or Rottys, anything where bloat will be an issue, typically larger dogs. And your dog should NEVER run on a full stomach (nor an empty one)

If you have more specific questions feel free to PM me I am a certified CGC (canine good citizen) trainer as well as a MSAR (Maine Search And Rescue) dog trainer/handler.


----------



## jsord (Mar 28, 2004)

ThePinkBarron said:


> If you look around this thread you will see all of these questions asked and answered.
> 
> However, If you are looking for a dog to run with you on the trail, you are looking for a sporting dog, herding dog, nearly any of the working class of dogs.
> 
> This includes your Cattle Dogs, <snip> .


..and you should stop right there


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

jsord said:


> ..and you should stop right there


I'd go further, and say that most shelter dogs - especially medium sized, high-energy mixes will do pretty well too.

I'm biased, though, we have two.

White and Brown is Stella the Heinz 57 (Pitty? Jack Russell terrier? Cattle dog? Hound?)

Black and Brown is Tessa - Cattle Dog/ Border Collie (We think.)


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Pink Baron and playpunk raise some good points.

Other thing to remember with breeds re over breeding or issues with joints breathing and many other problems this is not overcome just by breed!

This is happening a lot more now imo due to breeding quality, this can mean many things, in breeding which is basically what pure breeding is and leads to many conditions, breeders and I do not tar all with this brush kill off perfectly good pups because an ear does not stand properly or has a marking or some what they perceive as an imperfection, this type of breeding is leading to more physical issues!

I choose a mixed and wanted a mixed breed lab x and took into account the dogs father and mothers traits, I hope it works out for the long term, hes looking great an is a great dog sometimes too much spirit but that's what I wanted its a trait I look for in animals and people..

Also from a pup you need to take time with them not over do it so you protect there joints until they are mature, this is a balance, always let the dog tell you when enough is enough, so don't over run them too hard by a bike as a pup its too easy to wear them down they will always want to please.

And most importantly, something I have a pet peave with Vets, and not discussed enough is Diet!

America is a drug over induced country, on humans and in animals, in fact we are no better, but I'd not a fan of dry foods ok in small amounts minimum once a day but I prefer a couple of times a week rest of the time, I give my dogs raw meaty bones.

Owning a Dog is not expensive, people make money out of this bull, they have vested interests, I constantly get told how god my dog is how shiny his coat is, my vet even told me not to bother coming back except for yearly check up.

Dogs are mostly wolf they don;t get feed nutz and cooked dinners in the wild, they feed off all sorts of things hence why they scavenge at home if you let them, its part of there genes! Don't reprimand them for this its natural, dogs are dogs they are not Humans so don't treat them like one and I'll bet cha his life he will be healthy.

A friend recently had to put down his 7month old Bull Terrier I hate hearing this, [pure breed] its so unnecessary, Bull Dogs cannot give natural birth there bodies are so over developed cause of in breeding to get a certain look they have head and neck issues, breathing issues, another friend even told me his Bull Dog has allergies and can;t go outside WTF this is just not natural.

So look at your feed, my dog costs me less than $6 a week and he gets well fed looked after and is happy, a dog chewing a bone for an hour gets a lot of exercise, a dog having a happy meal in 2 seconds is never happy es missing out, raw chicken and wings, chicken necks when they're pups is a good way to introduce em to bones, this also hardens up there teeth and keeps them clean another trait my dog has, and he doesn't smell except when he farts sometimes lol which is funny as hell as hes almost embarrassed by it.

Anyways do ya research, look hard at the breeder or owner, I also like the option of the dog recovery places where dogs are dumped or have been found and are looked after, people who do this make me sick dumping dogs, they probably have children what does that say.

Get a dog and have a friend for life, I couldn't imagine life without mine now :thumbsup:


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

trailadvent said:


> raw chicken and wings, chicken necks when they're pups is a good way to introduce em to bones, this also hardens up there teeth and keeps them clean another trait my dog has, and he doesn't smell except when he farts sometimes lol which is funny as hell as hes almost embarrassed by it.


I agree with everything sides this bit here. Not only do chicken bones (cooked OR raw) splinter, but raw chicken carries and spreads e-coli. Not only do you not want your pup getting sick and splintered, but you dont want them spreading raw chicken around your house, as it puts you and your family at risk.

Never ever feed a dog poultry of any sorts. And yes I understand that wild dogs hunt and eat birds all the time, but they have also built up immunities to such ilnesses that our dogs through domestication have lost.

I feed my dogs beef and ham bones regularly, be careful with cooked bones as it too splinters in rather large chunks, my ACD had an issue with a cooked ham bone someone else had given him while I was not home (I was not pleased with my husband for allowing it) he got very sick from it, and ended up puncturing his upper intestine requiring repair.

That also being said, I do feed my high content wolf hybrids whole raw chicken (outside) but they being direct descendants from wild dogs will not get sick from it, and their intestines and stomach are stronger as to handle the splinters better.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

PB ya right, I don;t feed him often but I like to provide some nutrient variety, I hear what ya saying and maybe not the bet thing to add for US, i buy mine through a raw butcher Dog food outlet, that has dogs, not often as cost me more in one meal than a weeks worth of dog bones 

That said I hear the splinter thing all the time for small dogs maybe, but dogs here or in my experience, big dogs, and I like a big dog, mine never leaves anything behind, yep I have to clean up the bigger bones around the yard but they are meat bones, and good for the garden, bury em deep they break down for good soil additives over time.

and ya right probably domestic dogs have lost some immunity, a problem for Humans as well, why cancer is now number one, but this is related to food source, dogs are no different, only getting back to nutrition natural food sources will solve this or it will become a much bigger problem for them and us :thumbsup:


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

trailadvent said:


> PB ya right, I don;t feed him often but I like to provide some nutrient variety, I hear what ya saying and maybe not the bet thing to add for US, i buy mine through a raw butcher Dog food outlet, that has dogs, not often as cost me more in one meal than a weeks worth of dog bones
> 
> That said I hear the splinter thing all the time for small dogs maybe, but dogs here or in my experience, big dogs, and I like a big dog, mine never leaves anything behind, yep I have to clean up the bigger bones around the yard but they are meat bones, and good for the garden, bury em deep they break down for good soil additives over time.
> 
> and ya right probably domestic dogs have lost some immunity, a problem for Humans as well, why cancer is now number one, but this is related to food source, dogs are no different, only getting back to nutrition natural food sources will solve this or it will become a much bigger problem for them and us :thumbsup:


WEll sure from your personal experience you have never had an issue, how about the over 100 dogs that we see daily at the shelters and I get calls on who have had issues with not only splinters from poultry but also from illness from raw poultry. You know if it works for you by all means keep doing it, but dont suggest it to people when the majority says its not okay, and there are far more issues with it than benefits. And no its not only small dogs, I have had to help remove a lodged chicken bone from a rottweilers throat I wouldnt consider them a small dog breed.

And dont think Turkey is any better, break a turkey/chicken bone in half (which is how most all dogs eat bones) and feel how sharp the edge is


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ThePinkBarron said:


> WEll sure from your personal experience you have never had an issue, how about the over 100 dogs that we see daily at the shelters and I get calls on who have had issues with not only splinters from poultry but also from illness from raw poultry. You know if it works for you by all means keep doing it, but dont suggest it to people when the majority says its not okay, and there are far more issues with it than benefits. And no its not only small dogs, I have had to help remove a lodged chicken bone from a rottweilers throat I wouldnt consider them a small dog breed.
> 
> And dont think Turkey is any better, break a turkey/chicken bone in half (which is how most all dogs eat bones) and feel how sharp the edge is


Fair call, but think if ya read my statement correctly I was not saying it as main, I mean dogs like children need to be introduced to any food source gradually and with some common sense, problem with this is people are being conditioned, chicken bones are soft compared to big bones sure I can understand some may hand dogs are suffering because of it.. If there is a e-coli then that only confirms what I'm saying yet people are eating it .

Its building up and using common sense something that people are lacking more and more because of this nanny state, take a pill take a drug, have some more nutz with all the nutrients in one meal in there, its basic stuff, but what ever, proper education still keeps Vets and other practices in business without hand holding, its like children who are now allergic to vegetables give me a break!

If ya can't look after a dog then first off it should be questioned whether you should have one! common sense or is that too much in the most advanced age of human history we are now so dumb, interesting that America is now one of the most malnutrition countries in the world and other western countries following fast yet most over fed, we eat more yet the food source is contaminated, and lacking nutritional value even foods like vegetables we think are healthy and dogs are no different. they are being fed this rubbish.

An old saying look at the dog it reflects the owner.

I just don't buy it, Ive read books from vets who question this.. Ian Billinghurst a vet wrote a very good book on diet, give your dog a bone..Basic's 101..

I don;t doubt what you're saying but good education and info is what people need to understand and question ya food sources is all Im saying if ya have doubts.

Dogs deserve the best as well.

Qoute everything next time not just what you want out of context thanks..


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

trailadvent said:


> Fair call, but think if ya read my statement correctly I was not saying it as main, I mean dogs like children need to be introduced to any food source gradually and with some common sense, problem with this is people are being conditioned, chicken bones are soft compared to big bones sure I can understand some may hand dogs are suffering because of it.. If there is a e-coli then that only confirms what I'm saying yet people are eating it .
> 
> Its building up and using common sense something that people are lacking more and more because of this nanny state, take a pill take a drug, have some more nutz with all the nutrients in one meal in there, its basic stuff, but what ever, proper education still keeps Vets and other practices in business without hand holding, its like children who are now allergic to vegetables give me a break!
> 
> ...


I am taking nothing at all out of context, I am simply quoting only bits because it saves space in an already cluttered thread.. I did no switch what you said around, I just picked specific points of yours that I disagreed with. and still do. my point is... what works for you works for you, sure fine, but DO NOT tell people that its perfectly okay to do something without informing them of the inherent risks of doing said thing... and yes humans are eating chicken... cooked, not sure if you know anything about cooking but the heat tends to kill off any disease that is born and living on the food.. that is why we say cook your pork and poultry thoroughly as they are both very good homes to such bacterium. It is also common knowledge that COOKED chicken bones (and yes I know you are saying that raw is better) splinter like mad. So my point is... chicken in general= no no. Keep doing it, I really dont care that isnt my argument, and I was certainly not making this political " the whole healthcare system is corrupt" debate, because this is a debate about what is and what is not good for EVERYONES dogs.



oh, I quoted the whole thing, happy?


----------



## stgo2019 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Back to business*

I don't give a F&%# if it's sleeting. You better take me to the trails!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry, pic didnt upload .


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

stgo2019 said:


> I don't give a F&%# if it's sleeting. You better take me to the trails!


OMG so cute, how old?


----------



## stgo2019 (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks! I think so too 
She'll be a year old tomorrow.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

stgo2019 said:


> Thanks! I think so too
> She'll be a year old tomorrow.


May I ask where you got her?


----------



## stgo2019 (Apr 12, 2005)

Of course.
If your looking for a good breeder you may not like the answer.

She is a rescue. We got her at one of those PetsMart rescue days. There were about 30 dogs and about 100 people looking. She was 4 months old at the time, very thin, skiddish, pooped in her cage and chased her tail constantly. Apparently ACD's are not common in NJ because not a single person showed interest in her during the 4 hours we spent trying to decide, talk to the foster, and go through the adoption process.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

stgo2019 said:


> Of course.
> If your looking for a good breeder you may not like the answer.
> 
> She is a rescue. We got her at one of those PetsMart rescue days. There were about 30 dogs and about 100 people looking. She was 4 months old at the time, very thin, skiddish, pooped in her cage and chased her tail constantly. Apparently ACD's are not common in NJ because not a single person showed interest in her during the 4 hours we spent trying to decide, talk to the foster, and go through the adoption process.


I asked because my ACD is a year old tomorrow too. 

And I loved that answer, some people dont know what they are getting into when getting a high energy dog, and no dog should go homeless because of it. I love seeing people with rescues. It is what I do, we have 7 dogs all but 2 are rescues, (my ACD came from my friend who breeds and ships them all over the country, which is why I asked, but they screen each buyer heavily, and they make their buyers promise that if the dog is ever going to be put up for adoption to just send it back to them, and they will find a new home for them, so I doubt this one came from them, but you never know)

Any idea where she came from?


----------



## stgo2019 (Apr 12, 2005)

That's awesome. We've contemplated getting another one, if we do I'll have to get their information from you.

From what we were told she came from Georgia. She was either born with a stump tail or someone cropped it. She's on the small side for a female. The last time she was weighed she was 30 lbs. I don't expect her to get much bigger. From her markings, Bentley mark, tanning and practically perfect mottling of black, grey and white, I would bet that she's full blooded. Well, as full as and ACD can be  

She is my second ACD. I had a Red Heeler back in TX. I've owned a Lab, Great Dane, Pit Bull, Mutt and Belgian Malinois over the years and my absolute favorites were the Mutt and ACD. 

I recommend them to anyone that is active and wants an incredibly smart and loyal companion.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with the sentiments about ACD's. And you can check out their website if you want. Koda Ranch

And she is most definitely pure ACD, she is gorgeous, the breed standard is only 40 lbs anyhow. And poor docked tail  I love the big bushy tails haha.


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

\/\/\/\/


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

A couple from yesterdays ride.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

These dogs have the have the Christmas spirit down!


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Just did about 10 miles in the fresh powder with my cattle dog and our doby, we broke trail the whole way, was a blast, my new pugs is drying off in the mudroom and my pup is chewing contentedly on his bone. the Doby is conked out on the couch with the husband.


----------



## VanHalen (Apr 1, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


>


Those are the coolest pics!! well worth getting a large size print+frame! No snow down here for my trail doggies, they haven't seen a single snowflake in their lives


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

VanHalen said:


> Those are the coolest pics!! well worth getting a large size print+frame! No snow down here for my trail doggies, they haven't seen a single snowflake in their lives


haha thank you

Time to clean your pool


----------



## VanHalen (Apr 1, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


> haha thank you
> 
> Time to clean your pool


LOL once the stupid tree is done dropping its leaves in it... don't have a cover for it (yet)....


----------



## stgo2019 (Apr 12, 2005)

Here's a few of Pepper in her first snow. She loved it!
We only went a few miles, but she was pretty wore out :thumbsup:
















You can see NYC in the background.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Yay cattle dog passion! Awesome shots!


----------



## SHICKS (Jun 3, 2009)

Abbey


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Yay cattle dog passion! Awesome shots!


They are great shots, though seeing 'em in the snow looks weird to me (doesn't snow much around here). Yeah, all these Aussie dogs fills me with pride. They're energetic, hardy, stoic, loving, deeply loyal doggies. Glad to see you guys appreciate 'em. Most Australians live in the major coastal cities and have designer Pugs or Labradoodles (you know what I mean) these days.


----------



## byc_panty (Aug 31, 2009)

tj and pepper n gf


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

My Zoey. Loves anything outside, so naturally loves her some trails. Been going on neighborhood rides, night rides at the local trails when there are less people, and then a couple of rides up to the Pinhoti trail where there are no other people



















-Tom


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

beautiful...in the second pic: she was posing! hehehe


----------



## VanHalen (Apr 1, 2009)

martinsillo said:


> beautiful...in the second pic: she was posing! hehehe


That indeed is a cool picture, she looks like a pit mix, just like my Joules, except different colors!


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Here are some classics from YouTube:


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

shes a bit old now being 13 but this is sandy 









and this is hope the new mut lab / ridge back


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

trhoppe said:


> My Zoey. Loves anything outside, so naturally loves her some trails. Been going on neighborhood rides, night rides at the local trails when there are less people, and then a couple of rides up to the Pinhoti trail where there are no other people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous pooch! The younger pup has been on XC ski duty this winter, taking advantage of the soft snow. She is looking forward to Fall mountain biking, even though she doesn't know it yet.


----------



## greasemeat (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone know what happened to that great vid set to music of a couple guys riding out in Utah or something, with that little high speed dog following him around all day? Was great.. can't find it


----------



## ikkin (Jul 17, 2008)

rudy. 5 month old french brittany. super smart. i echo the sentiments of working dogs. man, he's awesome. and pretty amazingly in tune with us for such a little guy. he's been hiking, not biking, but i know he's gonna be a ripper...










love him!


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

stgo2019 said:


> I don't give a F&%# if it's sleeting. You better take me to the trails!


....


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

/loves/ to run...


----------



## Wulf1971 (Dec 15, 2008)

Not my video, but very cool anyway! :thumbsup:


----------



## stgo2019 (Apr 12, 2005)

Skidboot is amazing!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

greasemeat said:


> Anyone know what happened to that great vid set to music of a couple guys riding out in Utah or something, with that little high speed dog following him around all day? Was great.. can't find it


That was a Mikesee thread called Heck Yeah, have it bookmarked

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=574004


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Skidboot's Life and Legacy


----------



## greasemeat (Oct 23, 2009)

much obliged jack!


----------



## antiherohio (May 27, 2008)




----------



## bh10 (May 30, 2009)




----------



## KRN (Jan 28, 2004)

rabidchicken said:


> Nice looking Doberman. I wish I could take mne for rides, but the local trails don't allow dogs.


Same here none of the trails around here allow dogs not on a leash. We have a lab & I wish I could take her. Sadly I can only take her on hikes.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

This is 3 and 1/2 year old Wyatt, a rescue that is the poster pup for what I call "Everydog." I have no idea what all he consists of.


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

Some shots of my dogs out on the local trails. The last Picture is them on the way home


----------



## None (Oct 31, 2005)

My ACD is over 14 years old now and is retired. She enjoys long naps on the couch and a roaring fire.
We do some short hikes but the 20 plus mile mtb rides together are for both our memories










I could not ask for a better friend!


----------



## stgo2019 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey Uncle Rico,
Beautiful ACD you have there. She looks just like mine! haha
I hope my ACD lives as long.
Cheers,
Matt


----------



## pick'n pedaler (Jan 30, 2010)

This thread is awesome. I am currently at school many many miles from my dogs, but this thread has made it a little better. I have however noticed a conspicuous lack of chocolate labs, so I present to you Walter. He is mostly passionate about eating everything, and looking for stuff under rocks.




























This is Eddie. He likes everything, but he is also totally wacko, so...


----------



## ScreenName (Jan 14, 2006)

Driverfound337 said:


> Bentley the Golden retriever poodle mix


That. is probably the cutest dog I have ever seen.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok, sorry for thoses that have already seen this but it does realy belong here too.






Nothing beats getting out with the dog!


----------



## oscarperez (Jan 30, 2010)

keep your dogs on leash if required to do so.........:nono:


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

oscarperez said:


> keep your dogs on leash if required to do so.........:nono:


Wow, I absolutely despise do-gooder scum like this. The man is clearly having a great time with his beautiful dog in the middle of nowhere, and all you can think to comment is that the dog should be on a leash. But, you didn't think, did you? Whatever 'the man' tells you, you do, like a robot, because you can't think for yourself. You appear to lack the basic intelligence to know when it is appropriate to do something or not, without being ordered about by a sign, or someone 'in charge'. Most people who say 'put your dog on a leash' don't actually own a dog themselves, are therefore unfamiliar with them, and are scared for no reason at all. Others, who do own dogs, lack the motivation or know how to train their pet properly. Subsequently, the dog is completely out of control and untrustworthy around people, and their owners perceive all dogs in the same way. Basically, people should just mind their own business.

The only exception to this is if you're with kids and you truly feel you're under threat from an untrained dog, and there are plenty of irresponsible dog owners. Also, if you're out in the country or a national park and farmers or forestry rangers might have laid out traps or poison baits to kill feral animals. The dog owner may not be aware of the imminent danger, so it might be a good idea to warn them. Otherwise, if there is no harm done, shut your f%&king mouth and look the other way.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Beautiful dog. Awesome video. That brought smiles to my face watching the two of you have so much FUN. Thank you very much!   GBB


----------



## PAMATRAIL (May 14, 2005)

this is great, is so unbelievable!! how dogs are part of our lives, like family, sometimes even more!! your dogs have a nice personality, I can see that in their faces and eyes

congrats


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, they communicate with their eyes, don't they. I can see exactly how my dog is feeling from the look on his face, but particularly his big, brown eyes. Dogs are the best people.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

oscarperez said:


> keep your dogs on leash if required to do so.........:nono:


Its not required here.

Its a large country with $hitloads of wilderness, the only other people I meet here are other dog owners. :thumbsup:

The only footprits here are mine, the dogs and the odd deer, moose and fox....


----------



## sime (Jan 16, 2004)

*buster*










our new trail dog, buster


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

oscarperez said:


> keep your dogs on leash if required to do so.........:nono:


If you cared to read the thread... I know right? This is brought up many times, and argued to bone. We are not into breaking laws, we are simply enjoying the companionship of our pets, nay, friends... out on the trails. And most all of us do so legally on multi use trails where it is okayed.

So, keep your comments on a leash when required to do so.


----------



## berrywise (Jan 15, 2004)

Lucy and Calvin






Calvin at Salem Hills from Scott Scott on Vimeo.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Malibu412 said:


>


This is one happy looking dog


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Damn, that little guy is just so darn cute :thumbsup: We had 2 of them there beauties when I was a kid  they were fantastic.


sime said:


> our new trail dog, buster


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

oscarperez said:


> keep your dogs on leash if required to do so.........:nono:


Not required.


----------



## Sonic99 (May 4, 2009)

My puppy, Layla.


----------



## ralph3 (Dec 16, 2007)

Anonymous said:


> I love dogs. I love dogs more than people. I've never seen a dog stab another dog in the back for a promotion, or kill another dog over a religious dissagreement. This being so stated, on with the business at hand.
> The number of times I've had to lock up a brake and skid to a stop to avoid an unleashed dog, kinda kills my passion for your four legged friend on the trail. Why should I have to be at risk for serious injury or death because of your lifestyle choice? Oh, wait. Were we talking about second hand smoke, or dogs.
> :nono:


Learn better bike handling skills


----------



## PAMATRAIL (May 14, 2005)

beautiful little dog


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

It's not easy to get Dig to pose for pictures, but here are two more with her. She and I still do several miles together every day.

Today, in a fast corner at the bottom of a hill I dumped one of my bikes hard in some eighth-inch ball bearings that had been cleverly disguised as fine gravel.

I slid a few feet and got up to straighten my brake lever and right away she started barking and jumping up and down with a big grin. 

When we got home she supervised my switching that bike over from 2.35 to 2.5-inch tires, and then she went back to sleep.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Just one recent pic of Buddy from this Fridays trail ride/run. I stopped at a small stream for him to drink, he found it soft on the bottom and dug it into a mud whole and proceeded to cover himself with it


----------



## dwragland (Feb 7, 2010)

Two of my favorite things - my SJ and my buddy Sam:


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Neat thread! Here are mine...


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

My Vizsla, Rusty keeps getting bigger and faster...


----------



## troycad (Dec 23, 2009)

This is Magnum. 2 year old Doberman. Loves to ride with me.







Lets go! Climb on there and take me for a ride!!


Playing some football.


----------



## EastBay_Slim (Jan 4, 2007)

*miles and the nomad (post ride)*

4 yr old gsp, lab, rottie mix.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm glad to see people are out enjoying the trails with their dog... it is nice to be able to go out to enjoy the outdoors with your friend - but i just want to add that I've never had a problem when encountering a leashed dog while riding. Period, full stop.

I have seen a lot of bad owners though, some dogs should not be let off leash. A lot of owners severely over-estimate how discipled and predictable their dogs are. I've heard excuses like "oh we're just trying to socialize him" after their dog runs under my tires. You can't train a dog unless you're in control - that requires a leash. You wouldn't take your kid to mcdonalds and let him dance around on the tables of people trying to eat their lunches, while telling them you're just trying to socialize the child! Sure any dog like any 2yr old loves romping and causing chaos but, you're burning serious social cred and rudely interrupting their bigmac or singletrack with that un-welcome boisterous behaviour... 

Anyways, I am not all doom and gloom, i do welcome responsible dog owners and very polite trained dogs on our trails. In fact i like meeting such outstanding specimens :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## d-town-3- (Mar 11, 2007)

i visit this thread every few months and every time i do i give my dog a big hug really makes you appreciate your faithful friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

120 said:


> Neat thread! Here are mine...


Gotta love the Border Collies - I swear, their ears are more expressive than most people's faces.


----------



## gambas (Jan 25, 2010)

;;;


----------



## burke ryder (Apr 13, 2004)

Grizzly enjoying our mild winter in B.C.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice pix! Rusty, Magnum & the GSP x look particularly serious about their mountain biking And the red&wh and B&W border collies look ready to herd up any straggling riders! :thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

My dog Cienna at the Sepulveda Basin Wildlife Reserve.

She's an Anatolian Shepard someone left at the East Valley animal shelter three years ago.
She's a great dog.


----------



## CHUMBAevo (Jul 26, 2006)

I have 2 red dobermans - Moses and Job - I will post pics later! They are only 7 months old but can outrun me on the bike - anxious to think how fast they will be when they are full grown!


----------



## gambas (Jan 25, 2010)

Here is my Kuma:


Now, look well, the danger is not where you think it is...............:


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

oscarperez said:


> keep your dogs on leash if required to do so.........:nono:


want to be boring? ask for a forum for boring people...


----------



## bludwig (Mar 14, 2009)

*Our Puggles*

Here are some pictures of our puggles George (Red Harness) and Pierre (blue harness). This is from a couple of weeks ago out at a trail called Al Sabo in Kalamazoo Michigan. There's a lot of cross country skiers out there during the winter time, but I never see any bikers out there this time of year. It's a great place to ride Spring through Fall though. Our puggles are so high strung that we need to take them out for a long hike at least once a week to let them burn some energy.


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

Here is mine


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

It's been awhile since I have visited this thread. Great to see all the dogs out on the trails.

I was able to get Max out to his favorite trail for a little while yesterday...here are a couple photos from the ride.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

^That's my fav!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

We just adopted a dog over the winter.. just before the snow came I was able to ride with him around my yard.. he likes to bark at me as I pedal. I figure once we pass that 1st mile mark he will start to run behind me.. If I have to give him a goose with my front tire to get him to move he will learn!! Once i train him on my trails i can bring him along for longer rides.. We have a rule in one of the clubs I belong to if a dog is in the way give him a little tap and he will move.. Most of the dogs have never been an issue and I thinks its great that they get to come with us!
JEM


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

*Boxers with Passion*

It just takes a few clicks of a freehub to start a Boxer frenzy.


----------



## magarnigel (Feb 16, 2008)

super_stein said:


> It just takes a few clicks of a freehub to start a Boxer frenzy.


Love it! My boxer just wants to bite at my pedals the whole time so he is stuck at home.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

On the note: 

How do you keep your dogs from getting tangled up in your wheels? I've ridden with my dog before, and she liked to run either right next to me or right up on my rear wheel. I felt like I was going to hurt her while she was having a good time.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Train your dog - Seriously!* If it isn't trained well enough to listen obey coommands to move ahead or behind a safe distance you prob shouldn't take it out on the trail with you. A tyre buzz at an early age also helps 



PaintPeelinPbody said:


> On the note:
> 
> _*How do you keep your dogs from getting tangled up in your wheels?*_ I've ridden with my dog before, and she liked to run either right next to me or right up on my rear wheel. I felt like I was going to hurt her while she was having a good time.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Doggies.


----------



## bandit350 (Apr 9, 2005)

*more pics of my German Shorthaired Pointer*

going to work on trail training this summer. still hyper. we switched to an easy walk harness which definitely helps with the pulling. allister rocks.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Maxxis and Mini Me Maxxis

mini me aka Stella shes a wee beauty as big as she'll get and as mad as Maxxis so they go nutz when they see each other, love it..


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

little staffy! i would never have another breed, they're the best doggies.


----------



## CHUMBAevo (Jul 26, 2006)

*My Dobermans!*

Yesterday on the trails -


----------



## bludwig (Mar 14, 2009)

CHUMBAevo said:


> Yesterday on the trails -


Smithers, release the hounds!:yikes:


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

*Dobermans*

Those Doberman's are stunning.
I am sure you make your presence felt when riding with them.

Eric


----------



## CHUMBAevo (Jul 26, 2006)

*...*



rugbyred said:


> Those Doberman's are stunning.
> I am sure you make your presence felt when riding with them.
> 
> Eric


Thanks Eric - yup, people love to look at them and watch them run -

A.


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

Lilli is my faithful biking companion.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

*Some video of my dog*


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Here we are about to head off, sure he's a funny-looking dog but he hops along !


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

WOW cool thread!
i like how a lot of theses dogs ahve biking names! 
we have kona, kenda, maxxis etc..
And now we have BALFA

heres a video from january , he was 10 weeks old and enjoying he's first bike ride.
https://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid167.photobucket.com/albums/u128/tartosuc/bike/balfaenvelo.flv

Balfa is now a bit more than 4 months old, i go ride with him in the streets about every 2-3 days, Theres too much snow in the trails to ride there yet but i went snowshooing s few times and he enjoys it. Balfa always stays somehwere he can see us(me and my better half) and out of our ways. can't wait top go MTB with him off leash!

i'll get recent pictures of Balfa soon.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

*Why is there always one?*

Last night was the first time this year it's been good enough to take Lola out on the trails.

To get to the start I have to ride about 4 blocks down a "reasonably" busy road.

We've been doing this for over 3 years, dog is always on a short leash and runs very close to me. She's well trained and responds to verbal commands instantly. I'm in full control of the dog and we pose no risk to other road users.

For 3 years car drivers have given us good clearance and there's never been a problem, after all while busy the street still runs through a residential neighborhood.

Last night some *b!$tch* in a blue Mazda decides that what I'm doing is not acceptable so what does she do? She wails on the car horn right behind us before gunning the engine past us.

Thankfully the dog is not easily scared and so was not at all spooked but had she flinched and deviated 18" to her left both of us would have ended up in a pile and crazy lady in the Mazda would have hit us.

Only got a partial plate, and she was gone before I could catch up to her. :madmax: :madmax: :madmax:

Otherwise the ride was good, the dog and I had a blast and every other rode user was respectful with distance and speed.

The dog: 60lbs of Entlebucher, and a complete sweetheart.

Had to vent to an understanding audience :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUMBAevo (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that woman acting so rudely. Don't let her get to you, and keep up the rides with your dog!


----------



## daveytrackel (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't think I understand this. can someone explain it to me?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

You don't understand why we would take our dogs out on the trails with us?


----------



## abp689 (Sep 8, 2008)

daveytrackel said:


> I don't think I understand this. can someone explain it to me?


Get a dog.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

*another black and white one*

This is Spirit with his favorite bike. When he see's this one come out of the carport, he knows what's up.


----------



## inghamb87 (Mar 9, 2010)

Amazing to see so many breeds of dogs here. Definitely time to take mine out more often and put images up. All pumped


----------



## Ash 79 (Jul 13, 2008)

Few pics of a friends dog named Miko that has been going with us for years. Even when my friend is out of town, ill stop by and take her riding:

From this past weekend:

























From 2 summers ago

















Miko and myself


----------



## mcstumpy (Aug 20, 2008)

Cute dog....
How well did Miko do on the log roll? FOMBA?


----------



## BowWow (Jan 30, 2004)

This is Rusty. The dog. Not the bike. Rusty's almost one year old, and just learning how to run with the bike. He's doing really well! He's a Chocolate Lab, unpapered purebred.


----------



## KarateChicken (Dec 11, 2005)

Goodbye, my Little Orange Friend


----------



## CHUMBAevo (Jul 26, 2006)

*...*



brado1 said:


> thanks yours too, funny when mine is on the trail she reminds me a deer what's the story with the fawn?
> 
> more pix of my pooch


When my dobes were pups - everyone said they look like deer also!

A.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

a more recent picture of balfa..51/2 months
now riding about twice a week on the streets...we are starting the MTB season next weekend. can't wait!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

tartosuc said:


> a more recent picture of balfa..51/2 months
> now riding about twice a week on the streets...we are starting the MTB season next weekend. can't wait!


Very cute, Border Collie?


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

tartosuc said:


> a more recent picture of balfa..51/2 months
> now riding about twice a week on the streets...we are starting the MTB season next weekend. can't wait!


Only 5 1/2 months old and you are running already? I would slow down if you dont want your pooch to have serious bone and joint problems when it gets older. The bones havent fully developed at 5 1/2 months and you can A. stunt it, B. seriously injure it long term. Just some food for thought dont run your dog hard unless you have been to a vet and the vet says it should be okay to run.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Only 5 1/2 months old and you are running already? I would slow down if you dont want your pooch to have serious bone and joint problems when it gets older. The bones havent fully developed at 5 1/2 months and you can A. stunt it, B. seriously injure it long term. Just some food for thought dont run your dog hard unless you have been to a vet and the vet says it should be okay to run.


I already talked with my Vet about it. he's ok with the dog riding at this time.

I only rides a few Km when we go and stay at the dog pace(actually i slow it down a little cause the dog want's to go quite faster.), i dont run the dog hard at all.

When mtb'ing, I usually like slow technical trails , the dog wont be attach to the bike so it will stay at its own pace.

you can't really stop that type of dog from runing, thats what they love! just need to control them a little.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

tartosuc said:


> I already talked with my Vet about it. he's ok with the dog riding at this time.


It's very interesting how there are conflicting opinions from Vets on this. I have a 16-month old german shep/lab puppy- when we got her, we were advised by 2 vets and a trainer to NOT run her for extended periods (i.e. biking) until she was at least 2 years old and done growing completely, to avoid any potential hip problems. Last week I saw a different vet in the same office, he advised we could start any time. He was of the opinion that hip/joint problems are almost completely genetic, exercise will only trigger the inevitable if hip/joint issues were passed on through the genes.

I'm conservatively splitting the difference  
Taking her out trail building which typically involves maybe 20 minutes of riding on either end of a 4-6hr trail project. So she is getting used to bikes, friends and the woods, but not having to run too much. At this point I will just wait until fall before taking her on extended rides, it's only a few more months....


----------



## geolover (Nov 27, 2005)

FM said:


> At this point I will just wait until fall before taking her on extended rides, it's only a few more months....


Awesome, FM!

Bring her up North to meet Gracie when she is ready to get mauled:


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

that golden is adorable!

a new one of me and my irish setter here...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

FM said:


> It's very interesting how there are conflicting opinions from Vets on this. I have a 16-month old german shep/lab puppy- when we got her, we were advised by 2 vets and a trainer to NOT run her for extended periods (i.e. biking) until she was at least 2 years old and done growing completely, to avoid any potential hip problems. Last week I saw a different vet in the same office, he advised we could start any time. He was of the opinion that hip/joint problems are almost completely genetic, exercise will only trigger the inevitable if hip/joint issues were passed on through the genes.
> 
> I'm conservatively splitting the difference
> Taking her out trail building which typically involves maybe 20 minutes of riding on either end of a 4-6hr trail project. So she is getting used to bikes, friends and the woods, but not having to run too much. At this point I will just wait until fall before taking her on extended rides, it's only a few more months....


I ran into a couple with a young dog and they said they were told not to run the dog hard after she was over 2 years old.

I take my dogs on slow technical slickrock. Lots of stops and an average moving speed of 4 to 6 mph, 5 to 7 miles total.. I think if I was truly hurting them they wouldn't come home and play grab-ass for another 2 hours in my yard.

My AussieCollie was full grown at about 8 months. The younger mutt is around 9 months and still going. I've had other dogs that grew until 2 years old. YMMV.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't know about not running until older, my little guy was about 5-6 months when I realized that he loved the trails  I've never had an avg speed over 6mph with him, but then again he also has super short legs - I ride for him when he comes with me and I do take regular breaks and make sure he drinks lots of water. I think from the pics you can see how much he enjoys the trails  He's about 1.7 years old now.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

@ FM, geolover: Your dogs look just like mine, except he's 9 years old now, so he's got a nice white goatee >

JZ


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

LyNx said:


> I don't know about not running until older, my little guy was about 5-6 months when I realized that he loved the trails  I've never had an avg speed over 6mph with him, but then again he also has super short legs - I ride for him when he comes with me and I do take regular breaks and make sure he drinks lots of water. I think from the pics you can see how much he enjoys the trails  He's about 1.7 years old now.


He'd probably be the size of a Great Dane if you hadn't run him too soon and stunted him.

He lools like he might have Corgi in him. I love those ears.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

tartosuc said:


> I already talked with my Vet about it. he's ok with the dog riding at this time.
> 
> I only rides a few Km when we go and stay at the dog pace(actually i slow it down a little cause the dog want's to go quite faster.), i dont run the dog hard at all.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Just looking out for your pup I wasnt trying to be a *****. :nono:

My 2nd cattle dog just finished his first successful "find" and is now fully search and rescue certified. We would have celebrated with a bike ride but its been raining all day, and I was out in the rain for 3 hours during our search/training session. I now have 2 cattle dogs and a wolf hybrid who are fully MSAR certified, if I ever get lost I am all set


----------



## nitropiro (Jul 16, 2009)

I can't wait to get my dog trained up, she's a big ole lab, it'll be awhile before I can take her on longer rides, 

I'm thinking to take her on a super smooth trail in my area on a leash while I ride my bike, 

I've done it before while walking her around the neighbor hood,

eventually I'm thinking of getting her off of the leash and employing the shock collar to restrain her from run aways

What is the best way to go about this kinda thing, and she's super tame, sociable and well mannered, I don't think it'll be hard to get her to follow me,


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

nitropiro said:


> eventually I'm thinking of getting her off of the leash and employing the shock collar to restrain her from run aways,


Spend the time and train the dog to obey your commands, and not because you electrocute her but because she wants to.

A dog which obeys you because she thinks it makes you happy will always be better behaved than one who obeys you because she is afraid of pain.

:madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax:


----------



## at0m (Apr 1, 2006)

driver bob said:


> Spend the time and train the dog to obey your commands, and not because you electrocute her but because she wants to.
> 
> A dog which obeys you because she thinks it makes you happy will always be better behaved than one who obeys you because she is afraid of pain.
> 
> :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax:


I think electrocute is a bit strong for how the electrostatic collars work, I have one here at home that I have for my dog, I used it on myself on it's highest settings before ever using it on the dog it's more of a freak your muscles out than pain. Anyways you are right about training the dog to obey commands that is very important for off leash biking, as well as a very very very solid recall.

Our motivation for the collar with our dog was when she was younger she used to chase game on sight, this posed a problem for when we flushed a rabbit/pheasant or dear behind me, she would be off like a shot! anyways the collars also have a audio/vibration mode which is what we used 99.9% of the time, I think in 6 years of using it I've used the 'shock' mode 2-3 times on the 2/10 setting. Heck the batteries in it have been dead for two years but she still wears it, and is actually quite excited to put it on as it means she gets to go for a bike ride.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

at0m said:


> I think electrocute is a bit strong for how the electrostatic collars work.


Okay, maybe a little strong but personally I completely disagree with their use.

If you cannot control the dog with voice commands it should not be off the leash, plain and simple.

Reward based training takes time but is very satisfying for both owner and dog once it's successful.

Each to their own, I don't want to derail this thread by starting an argument about shock collars.


----------



## at0m (Apr 1, 2006)

driver bob said:


> Okay, maybe a little strong but personally I completely disagree with their use.
> 
> If you cannot control the dog with voice commands it should not be off the leash, plain and simple.
> 
> ...


Agreed  I was hesitant about it at first but we trained her for recall on the buzz, it's worked out great and allowed the dog the freedom of going biking vs not going biking at all. Our new pup once old enough will hopefully have a good enough foundation that it won't be needed, our older dog came to us at about 2 yrs of age and had a lot of bad habits ( the aforementioned game chasing ). At least the email on the thread reminded me I have to post pictures of the new pup!!


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

at0m said:


> Agreed  our older dog came to us at about 2 yrs of age and had a lot of bad habits !


Similar situation, our dog was about 6 months old and found abandoned in a dumpster. She was completely wild and no-one knows how long she had been surviving like that.

When we got her home it took an hour to get her down 6 steps, she had no idea how to negotiate them and was terrified.

Another 6 months of training had her socialized and very obedient. It took time and we learned from each other during that time but it was so satisfying to see progress and her true nature emerge. 4 years on and she's just a great dog.

New pic, just because....


----------



## at0m (Apr 1, 2006)

driver bob said:


> Similar situation, our dog was about 6 months old and found abandoned in a dumpster. She was completely wild and no-one knows how long she had been surviving like that.
> 
> When we got her home it took an hour to get her down 6 steps, she had no idea how to negotiate them and was terrified.
> 
> ...


looks happy  it took ours about the same amount of time 6-8months to get obedient and socialized, she's still not 'big' on other dogs but our new pup seems able to get her to play. The SPCA group we got the dog from put us in touch with a dog trainer in our area and we were able to get weekly sessions with her for a few months, really helped in building the dogs confidence and skills. Proper training is a MUST for dogs IMHO ( whatever method is use as long as something ), our new pup is on clicker training she just 'graduated' puppy class Sunday.


----------



## at0m (Apr 1, 2006)

*Furry Friends!! *

Here are some pictures of my old biking companion, she's 8yrs old or so now and has started to develop a bit of a bad leg/hip when biking so she's limited to hiking now. It makes the departure for biking a pretty sad affair because she LOOOVES biking
















Here is the new biker to be once she's grown enough! I got a new frame the other day which scared her initially but once it was all assembled she took her first walk with the bike up the road to get used to being near it, I was actually able to ride it back up the street with her walking beside ( very slow! don't want to damage puppy's joints ).


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

My 3 year old daughter would go ga-ga over that puppy..too cute.


----------



## Scribb (May 4, 2006)

Rocket's a great trail companion. I'm a little worried his hips won't hold out for too many years. He looks like he's got a German Shepherd gait.


----------



## nitropiro (Jul 16, 2009)

thanks for telling me strait up that shock collars shouldn't be used as a primary training device, I don't think I would want to be taught to follow someone if every little thing caught my eye and I was shocked because I pursued some creature,


----------



## at0m (Apr 1, 2006)

nitropiro said:


> thanks for telling me strait up that shock collars shouldn't be used as a primary training device, I don't think I would want to be taught to follow someone if every little thing caught my eye and I was shocked because I pursued some creature,


Just be careful on what they chase  skunks and porcupines won't end well  and in some places if a dog is caught chasing game they can be shot by rangers ( or so I've been told ). The collars are a tool, a whistle or clicker would work well if you can get the dog to recall with it, a good 'off' is important to. Saved my older dog a run in with a porcupine she caught up with and was sniffing :nono:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

tartosuc said:


> a more recent picture of balfa..51/2 months
> now riding about twice a week on the streets...we are starting the MTB season next weekend. can't wait!


Nice name for your Pup Tarto!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

tartosuc said:


> a more recent picture of balfa..51/2 months
> now riding about twice a week on the streets...we are starting the MTB season next weekend. can't wait!


Very very cute dog, I'm a huge fan of border collies.:thumbsup:


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

Not normal for the UK this early in the spring, but its hot out there, ground temp yesterday was 22c. I now plan my rides with plenty of water stops:thumbsup:


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 19, 2010)

GET TO THE CHOPPA!!!!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

man some great additions to the thread, some way cute and some having a whale of a time. That Lab pup is absolutely adorable and the Collies bring back found childhood memories  so glad this thread keeps going


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

You've obviously never owned a high drive working dog. Show me a single police dog that can be trained with reward based training ONLY.

There are a lot of misconceptions about shock collars because the first generation collars had no level adjustments. It was all or nothing and those first generation ones were borderline cruel. I've just started using one on my German Shepherd, and with the collar set correctly, she doesn't even yelp. Her current level of stimulation is barely above where she started scratching her neck, because it is slightly above an itch.

Reward based training does not work on a high prey drive, working dog. You cannot possibly have a better reward than a little animal to chase.

So in closing, depending on your breed, I would not rule out an electric collar, just because uninformed people think it is cruel. The last thing you want is to lose your dog off leash because the dog preferred to chase a rabbit over your biscuit. I used to be 100% against it until I did more research and started to understand the proper way to train with an electric collar. Many times, people refer to it as the invisible leash. You will be amazed how fast and effective it is.



driver bob said:


> Okay, maybe a little strong but personally I completely disagree with their use.
> 
> If you cannot control the dog with voice commands it should not be off the leash, plain and simple.
> 
> ...


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

92SE-R said:


> You've obviously never owned a high drive working dog. Show me a single police dog that can be trained with reward based training ONLY.
> 
> Reward based training does not work on a high prey drive, working dog. You cannot possibly have a better reward than a little animal to chase.


I'm not going to get into a training methodology debate, but I have found that a serious game of tug is extremely motivating for my ridiculously high-drive BC/ACD mix.


----------



## dzamars (Mar 31, 2010)

To bad I don't have a dog. I would surely like to take him with me on trips.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

catnash said:


> Not normal for the UK this early in the spring, but its hot out there, ground temp yesterday was 22c. I now plan my rides with plenty of water stops:thumbsup:


I've also had numerous water stops on my rides. I find that watering holes revitalize a dog much better than just giving them water from the hydration bladder.


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

dont get me wrong, i use a tug with my malinois. i am also not saying that the electric collar should be used with every dog. im just saying not to rule it out if you have some miscnception of it or have no experience with it.

i used to train a lot with a lady that was a champion in herding with her border collies. bc's have some of the highest drives out there. it was funny because a friend of hers had her train a malinois for her, and she was shocked that another breed had even more drive than a bc.

playpunk, have you ever had your dog around sheep? it is ridiculous how thousands of years of breeding can come out in a dog. i was amazed when i took my malinois for the first time sheep herding. at 6 months of age, he was naturally herdng within 30 seconds of putting him in the pen. think your bc would choose his tug over 3 live sheep?

back on topic. i love my dogs like children. i would make damn sure my dogs were 100% on their recall before i'd even start doing trail runs off leash. thats recall with high distractions. i remember a guy recently lost his ridgeback for a week at a local trail. that is something none of us should have to go through. luckily everything worked out in that case. the area had a busy 2 lane highway and mtn lions. 


playpunk said:


> I'm not going to get into a training methodology debate, but I have found that a serious game of tug is extremely motivating for my ridiculously high-drive BC/ACD mix.


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

92SE-R said:


> dont get me wrong, i use a tug with my malinois. i am also not saying that the electric collar should be used with every dog. im just saying not to rule it out if you have some miscnception of it or have no experience with it.
> 
> i used to train a lot with a lady that was a champion in herding with her border collies. bc's have some of the highest drives out there. it was funny because a friend of hers had her train a malinois for her, and she was shocked that another breed had even more drive than a bc.
> 
> ...


Mine would most likely choose me over sheep - but it would probably take a couple of shouts. I've never had her around live sheep, but she freaked out at a bunch of stuffed sheep in a pet store... I think this summer I am going to test her on sheep. She has exceptional drive - she is frisbee crazy, and will tug and/or chase a frisbee or tennis ball all day.

I really, really want to get a Malinois at some point in my future - probably my favorite dog to look at - high drive, really athletic.... and really expensive.

A book I really enjoyed, and I feel like is pretty relevant for adventure dogs is "Control Unleashed" by Leslie Mcdevitt. It sounds like you have fun with your dog! I'm really looking forward to getting my little BC/ACD mix around something white and fluffy.


----------



## chickenlegs (Feb 2, 2004)

Rare March snow day in Atlanta. It had Haley the Ridgeback in the mood for trouble.

What's up you want some of this?










Right jab










Is that all you got candy-ass?!










Oh sh*t...


----------



## magarnigel (Feb 16, 2008)

chickenlegs said:


> Oh sh*t...


I love shots like this. My boxer loves to get other dogs riled up too.


----------



## Jdenney (Apr 11, 2010)

I wish I had a photo of my pup to put up here, but the only ones we have are when he actually was a puppy. 

He's now 1.5 years old and went on his first single track. He listens quite well, I was surprised, new stuff always makes dogs go crazy. He ran right next to, behind, or off in the bushes the whole time. Loved it! After a good 7 miles he was done and tired for the night. 

He's a German Shepherd/ Boarder Collie I think. Never the less he has way to much energy.


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

Miles at work. A little off that day because he was really distracted with other dogs walking by. He's still young and immature.

https://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x69/a200sx_97/?action=view&current=MVI_2977.flv












playpunk said:


> Mine would most likely choose me over sheep - but it would probably take a couple of shouts. I've never had her around live sheep, but she freaked out at a bunch of stuffed sheep in a pet store... I think this summer I am going to test her on sheep. She has exceptional drive - she is frisbee crazy, and will tug and/or chase a frisbee or tennis ball all day.
> 
> I really, really want to get a Malinois at some point in my future - probably my favorite dog to look at - high drive, really athletic.... and really expensive.
> 
> A book I really enjoyed, and I feel like is pretty relevant for adventure dogs is "Control Unleashed" by Leslie Mcdevitt. It sounds like you have fun with your dog! I'm really looking forward to getting my little BC/ACD mix around something white and fluffy.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Yesterday afternoon I was checking out this thread thinking I need to get my six month old Lab out and wear him out. Well, later that evening he took off and nobody knew how long he was gone so my boys and I jumped on our bikes and searched the neighborhood. 

After about 30 minutes I ran into my older son walking the pup down the street by the collar without his bike so I told him to release the pup (so he could get his bike) as I was building up speed and sure enough he naturally felt the need to run with me as I took him out to some trails. 

After about a mile we arrived back at the house and the pup was too tired to want to run anywhere and just walked into the yard and crashed.

With a little more time I think he's going to make a great trail hound...don't let his looks fool you, he a hand full...


----------



## shinedown (Apr 26, 2009)

My new riding partner after we had to put our other dobie down :sad: : 

Trying to get her used to riding next to me...Any suggestions?


----------



## CHUMBAevo (Jul 26, 2006)

*..*



shinedown said:


> My new riding partner after we had to put our other dobie down :sad: :
> 
> Trying to get her used to riding next to me...Any suggestions?


I have 2 dobies. Try to make sure they can do all the basic commands first, like "come" on call everytime, and that they can "heel." This will be a good start, then you can train them on the bike, like use the standard methods of corrections and "heel" commands to help when you are on the bike.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

shinedown said:


> My new riding partner after we had to put our other dobie down :sad: :
> 
> Trying to get her used to riding next to me...Any suggestions?


hey, handsome dog, and chumbaevo's absolutely right. just remember that in training your dog you've gotta be really strict and consistent. if you want him to stay with you and you try for ten minutes then give up, then so will the dog. i'm lucky, i have a little staffy who just follows me around without thinking although he is very strong willed. it months of positive reinforcement, angry faces (dogs read faces better than humans), finger wagging, and strong words before i could get him to obey me without question. all dogs love long walks so you'll get there eventually.


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Rufus - fastest pug in the northeast. Built like a bulldog, he can hussle about 8 miles. He'd probably go more, but I don't want to kill the lil' bastid. Not as impressive as my late samoyed - she was unstoppable (the porcupine encounter slowed her down a bit).

I'll tell you one thing about pugs......they're a good example of why you shouldn't mess with mother nature. They are the Yugo of the canine species; subpar hearing, nasal passages no good for breathing, weak jaw strength, barks like a morning dove, etc. etc. I worry he'll be taken out by a family of squirrels. Rufus is a good trail companion for my casual, solo rides, though.

Sorry about the crappy camera pics.





































He's my little tick magnet......


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

LMAO  How tall is that lil Fugger? I'd guess he's about the same height as my little guy at the shoulder, around 14-16" -_ my guy's actualy 16", that surprised me he looks so low_  I don't push my guy past 7-8 miles max either because as with you I think he'd just keep going and kill himself.


Hawseman said:


> _*Rufus - fastest pug in the northeast. *_Built like a bulldog, he can hussle about 8 miles. He'd probably go more, but I don't want to kill the lil' bastid. Not as impressive as my late samoyed - she was unstoppable (the porcupine encounter slowed her down a bit).
> 
> I'll tell you one thing about pugs......they're a good example of why you shouldn't mess with mother nature. They are the Yugo of the canine species; subpar hearing, nasal passages no good for breathing, weak jaw strength, barks like a morning dove, etc. etc. I worry he'll be taken out by a family of squirrels. Rufus is a good trail companion for my casual, solo rides, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

LyNx said:


> LMAO  How tall is that lil Fugger? I'd guess he's about the same height as my little guy at the shoulder, around 14-16" -_ my guy's actualy 16", that surprised me he looks so low_  I don't push my guy past 7-8 miles max either because as with you I think he'd just keep going and kill himself.


Hehe....

Roofy is about 12" to top of shoulder blades. I don't go very fast on my descents, because he appears to panic when I get too far ahead. The woods makes him nervous...but I guess that's from being bred down to such a low position on the food chain.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Got a few pics from Wednesdays little bank holiday trail ride and clean :thumbsup: Bud hadn't been on the trails in a while, so I thought it would make him happier since his energy has come back since the tick fever relapse week before - he's on anti biotics now.

The trail can be a bit sketchy at times, but it's not even a 2nd thought for Bud.









Beautiful views abound on this trail and when it gets really close to the sea, Bud likes to take a swim.









Sometimes he just cruises along taking in the surroundings 









........or he chills out while I do some trail work.









Sometimes though, he likes to try and help 









He really enjoys the trails.........









.....but sometimes is sketical.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

:lol: great report Lynx!... 6th pic..priceless!


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: 

Agreed....I do like that 6th pic too...very professional looking. It's like it should be in a magazine - a keeper for sure.


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

This is a good thread.

Currently, I'm down to one dog...but that one dog is a Heeler!

Over the past two decades, I've had six dogs--three of whom were heelers (if that seems like quite a few, it's because they're all rescues, and some of them were quite old when they came to us). Heelers are high-energy dogs that do best with lots and lots of exercise...

Here she is:


----------



## AaronJ (Apr 3, 2006)

*Diesel*

This is the look I get









which always leads to this









Meet Diesel, my pitbull. Best dog in the world, and he LOVES singletrack  Even my solo rides are never solo anymore


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

playpunk said:


> LBlue Heeler's are such nutty little herding freaks.


That's why I've had 3... :madman:


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

AaronJ said:


> Meet Diesel, my pitbull. Best dog in the world...


i believe it, he's a handsome boy.


----------



## subydoo (Feb 17, 2005)

*Following Trait down Creation*

My buddy Trait, a Jack Russell rescue from the Oregon Humane Society.

He sure was a pain in the butt when we first met, that all changed when I took him Mountain Biking. He loves to run, and is good for 20 miles 3 or 4 days a week. I cannot wear the little guy out no matter how hard I try.

I ate some of his food, but it didnt make me any faster.....






Riding with Trait from Dooner on Vimeo.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

subydoo said:


> My buddy Trait, a Jack Russell rescue from the Oregon Humane Society.
> 
> He sure was a pain in the butt when we first met, that all changed when I took him Mountain Biking. He loves to run, and is good for 20 miles 3 or 4 days a week. I cannot wear the little guy out no matter how hard I try.
> 
> ...


Hey suby

Just unless ya unaware and looking at ya ride scedule with the little guy ya might want to take it easier on him

JRs will go all day but JRs will suffer a short life span if you over run them, and they will run for you, 3 times a week at that distance will weaken his heart, get a book on JRs, talk to a good dog breeder about them

Ive had a JR in the family for over 10 years great dogs but you have to look after em well, I rode with ours all the time but slower pace and not too long a distance and also not so often, they are always running around at home etc so they are quite hyper this can wear the hear prematurely, just saying hate to see ya shorten ya dogs life span, same with over eating they don't need too much, cool stuff enjoy JRs are awesomely intelligent too :thumbsup:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Maxxis again out helping do some trail maintenance, rebuilt this tranny landing, dam my boy can fly downhill, bit wet today good for digging his 4C paws were in full drift mode, pity I missed that shot


----------



## subydoo (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks for the Concern TrailAdvert*

We love the little guy, and are indeed worried about him. We have him checked out quite regularly, and also have a vet in the family. Apparently little Trait is built pretty solid. He sees 2 vets regularly in my area, and we keep tabs on him. At this point he is going strong. He is going on 8 years old and has been running for 3 years.

We adopted the little bastad from the Humane Society as a problem dog, he had been at the facility for a loong time, and had been returned a few times. Before becoming a trail dog he was a monster. I have been around dogs all my life, this is my third trail dog, and Trait is quite special, now that he is manageable. It was recommended by more than one 'expert' that we have him put to sleep, he would aggressively attack anything with a tail, no matter the size. Now out on trail he politely sniffs other dogs and goes about his business. He even ignores some of the squirrels we see. We feel like we saved him, and are truly stoked that he accepted us as his little pack.

I have taken him for over thirty miles when I first started running him, but realized even though he seemed happy, he was more tired than I was aware. He does get to run three or four times a week, but not all of the rides are all that long, most evening after work rides are only 10 miles.

But with all that in mind I understand and appreciate your concern. And I will look into what you have mentioned.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Dogs are very cool*

Here is Abby in the backyard enjoying two feet of snow. I take her up to 15 miles rides and she loves it. She is a rescue dog.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

suby, he sounds like an awesome wee buddy, ya look like ya have it well sorted, and since hes 8 hes probably ok, its more if when they are a bit younger the years of over work can wear m down prem, so he sounds pretty tough I hear ya though they def will can be pretty hyper at home as well as the trail, our wee girl Dixie used to love the trail rides with me and was so good out there, best behaved than a anywhere else, I never had to control her, Maxxis on the other hand, is similar in that he won't run away or take off after scent of an animal but he can smell people and other dogs from miles away,and his ears and tail go up he points slightly and can at times go off to socialise which he loves, so while I'm digging I often have to keep my eyes open on him, hes a great watch dog though, the best sentry at home or bush 

All good buddy, JRs are awesome I iss out wee girl, shes still rocking 10 now but was down south, Maxxis and her have not met yet.

Ya did a great thing rescuing him, too, wish more people would look after and rescue dogs like that, they can always be rehabed, just patience and time as with any dogs.
If we move to where we want once settled I may do a similar thing and get another of similar age and energy as Maxxis so he has a buddie.

Enjoy JRs rock..


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Ps 

All the dogs here are fantastic, So many great pictures and dogs, all AWESUM

Best thread eva in MTBR history 

Dogs rule, just be the pack leader otherwise they will rule you 

Keep em running on and off the thread


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Dogs with passion. You mean like this?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

smilinsteve said:


> Dogs with passion. You mean like this?


Yes, like that!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Absolutely :thumbsup: but with a little less magenta   Excellent shot, how'd you get it? I have to ask as it looks like he's going full tilt and there'd be no way for him to hit brakes and not hit you, so I'm assuming seeing the double tracks you were sitting on a quad looking back while someone drove - close?


smilinsteve said:


> Dogs with passion. You mean like this?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

LyNx said:


> Absolutely :thumbsup: but with a little less magenta   Excellent shot, how'd you get it? I have to ask as it looks like he's going full tilt and there'd be no way for him to hit brakes and not hit you, so I'm assuming seeing the double tracks you were sitting on a quad looking back while someone drove - close?


I was hiking with him on one of the ATV trails in the Rampart range area (CO). I was walking in the tire track so my foot prints are not visible.
He goes nuts out in the woods on a nice snowy day, but I'm lucky in that no matter how far he wanders, when I call him he comes - full blast. 
All I had to do was call him and have the camera ready.


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

Just wanted to post up a good pic of my Heeler--pic I posted earlier was pretty lame. This was taken during a recent ride:


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

Thats a great looking Heeler. Just picked up a Texas Heeler yesterday, will post some pics later. She is only 6 weeks old, but runs around the house full tilt and tries to herd our 2 other dogs. Our others are 12 years old and have retired form trail running. One of them used to go with me for 30-40 mile rides. Hoping the Heeler will do the same, whats the longest you have gone with your Heeler?


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

I wanna take a minute to remember MY Best friend I got her on my 8th birthday when she turned 8 weeks old. She was my world we used to sleep together every night growing up but i have since moved away and didnt get to see her much which really sucked but we had to have her put down due to her old age and not being able to stand up anymore she just had no control over her back legs so RIP Sandy I will always love and miss you


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Dude, keep the memoories alive.



biggoofy1 said:


> I wanna take a minute to remember MY Best friend I got her on my 8th birthday when she turned 8 weeks old. She was my world we used to sleep together every night growing up but i have since moved away and didnt get to see her much which really sucked but we had to have her put down due to her old age and not being able to stand up anymore she just had no control over her back legs so RIP Sandy I will always love and miss you


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

o i will i went for a ride right after and it was like she was with me in spirit


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

biggoofy1 said:


> I wanna take a minute to remember MY Best friend I got her on my 8th birthday when she turned 8 weeks old. She was my world we used to sleep together every night growing up but i have since moved away and didnt get to see her much which really sucked but we had to have her put down due to her old age and not being able to stand up anymore she just had no control over her back legs so RIP Sandy I will always love and miss you


I'm sorry dude...no need to say more...I've been there.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

Spinning Lizard said:


> ... Hoping the Heeler will do the same, whats the longest you have gone with your Heeler?


This particular Heeler is a rescue, and I recently started riding with her...she hasn't got the stamina my first Heeler had, she's in her prime (vet figures about 5 years old) but I take it pretty easy on her so far (easy on me, too!  ). My first Heeler, though...that girl could run like the wind for hours straight. She'd do the 4-legged drift through the corners, pass other riders with a nasty look over her shoulder, and yeah, she liked to bite the tires... I never did 40-mile rides, period...but I don't think that would have been a problem for her. She was as fresh at the end of a 3-hour ride as at the beginning.

I loved that dog, and I miss her greatly to this day. Her ashes are under a weeping crabapple tree in the front yard. I feel for biggoofy1, I've had to put several dogs down due to age and sickness (we adopt shelter dogs, some quite elderly).

Here's a pic of my first Heeler, Red Dog (excuse the pic quality, I didn't have a good digicam back then)


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

sounds like a great dog


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

Kootenanny said:


> This particular Heeler is a rescue, and I recently started riding with her...she hasn't got the stamina my first Heeler had, she's in her prime (vet figures about 5 years old) but I take it pretty easy on her so far (easy on me, too!  ). My first Heeler, though...that girl could run like the wind for hours straight. She'd do the 4-legged drift through the corners, pass other riders with a nasty look over her shoulder, and yeah, she liked to bite the tires... I never did 40-mile rides, period...but I don't think that would have been a problem for her. She was as fresh at the end of a 3-hour ride as at the beginning.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of Dayca, this is her first training ride.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Spinninglizard, such a cool wee dog :thumbsup:

Maxxis jumping around his new pad, if ya can't find him in the pic, look for his shadow 



















Dogs keep it rocking


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

nomit said:


> :thumbsup:


Where abouts is that? that peak to the left looks familiar.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

looking NE off Mt. Bierstadt in Colorado. Mt Evans is just off camera to the right.


----------



## dlt794 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ted and the pack from Daniel Tomczak on Vimeo.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Not good, unless that's some special dog specific gel, you're doing him more harm than good.



nomit said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

maltodextrin is an ingredient in a lot of dog food.

i'm sure a teaspoon at the top of a mountain isn't a problem.


----------



## chickenlegs (Feb 2, 2004)

Haley's been getting in a few miles in lately.


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

*My dog*


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I guess not, I too also treat my dog with some human treats he really shouldn't have, but only very small amounts like that  He loves sponge cake 


nomit said:


> maltodextrin is an ingredient in a lot of dog food.
> 
> i'm sure a teaspoon at the top of a mountain isn't a problem.


----------



## stgo2019 (Apr 12, 2005)

Here's my Heeler taking a breather.

Have any of you experienced excessive wear to the pads of your dogs feet? The trails in El Paso are tearing up my dogs pads. I'm considering some Ruff Wear booties but I'm not sure how she'll take to them.


----------



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

*She looks gassed.*

How hot is it down there in El Paso? She looks gassed.


----------



## kidd (Apr 16, 2006)

the ruff wear are to expensive and they tend to get lost in the woods before they wear out. the taller ones with the double velcro fasteners are much better. 
it looks like the selection has gotten better since i last searched and bought any. the rugged boot on this page look good in my opinion. i've also tried the all purpose one they also work really well. http://www.seniorpetproducts.com/catalog/dog-shoes-c253.html


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

How far and how often do you take her? I find my little guys pads are quite rough, but not to the cracking or anything like that stage, just rough. I try to avoid taking him on hot tarmac and to much rocky/rough trail, try to be somewhere he can be on grass or dirt. As Whason said, your pooch looks toasted, don't forget to make them drink when it's so hot - my little guy is a PITA sometimes to drink from the CB or bottle so I carry a little colapsable bowl which encourages him to drink.



stgo2019 said:


> Here's my Heeler taking a breather.
> 
> Have any of you experienced excessive wear to the pads of your dogs feet? The trails in El Paso are tearing up my dogs pads. I'm considering some Ruff Wear booties but I'm not sure how she'll take to them.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

LyNx said:


> I carry a little colapsable bowl which encourages him to drink.


That's a "must have" item IMO, any time you are going where there isn't plenty of drinking water from streams/ponds/snow etc.


----------



## stgo2019 (Apr 12, 2005)

I've taken her a few times on the past but recently we've been going more often, 2 to 3 times a week, and a bit further.

We go early in the morning when it's in the low to mid 70's. She has her own Polar Bottle filled with ice water which she rarely finishes a whole bottle on a 6 mile ride.

She looks gassed because she is. She goes all out to keep up on the down hill portions. Her in EP the trails go up for miles then down for miles. I think at the point in the pic we had gone about a mile and a half at between 15 and 20mph. I stop when can't hear her behind me anymore. 

That's about as smooth as the trails get around here. 

I'll give her a break for a week or so then try some some new dogs for my dog.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

nomit said:


> maltodextrin is an ingredient in a lot of dog food.
> 
> i'm sure a teaspoon at the top of a mountain isn't a problem.


Google: dogs and maltodextrin

It appears that many recommend it.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, my guy does too, but when he drinks from it he tends to keck/choke afterwards so I went with a colapseable plastic container. I'd say don't wait till you can't hear her anymore, keep an eye out on your speed and distance and take regular breaks. Doing more than a mile @ 15-20mph is insane IMHO for a dog of that size, especially if the terrain is very rough and hard on their pads. My friend has a beautiful cattle god and she's super fast and can hit as much as 25mph, but whenever we take her riding he takes regular breaks and makes her drink - I can't recall going for more than maybe a mile flying with her. Remember dogs will go and go until they exhaust themselves to please their master.



stgo2019 said:


> I've taken her a few times on the past but recently we've been going more often, 2 to 3 times a week, and a bit further.
> 
> We go early in the morning when it's in the low to mid 70's. _*She has her own Polar Bottle filled with ice water which she rarely finishes a whole bottle on a 6 mile ride.*_
> 
> ...


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

LyNx said:


> Yeah, my guy does too, but when he drinks from it he tends to keck/choke afterwards so I went with a colapseable plastic container. I'd say don't wait till you can't hear her anymore, keep an eye out on your speed and distance and take regular breaks. Doing more than a mile @ 15-20mph is insane IMHO for a dog of that size, especially if the terrain is very rough and hard on their pads. My friend has a beautiful cattle god and she's super fast and can hit as much as 25mph, but whenever we take her riding he takes regular breaks and makes her drink - I can't recall going for more than maybe a mile flying with her. Remember dogs will go and go until they exhaust themselves to please their master.


I do about 2 miles between water breaks with my ACD, he wont drink if I go every mile, and they are flat out workers they will do their best to keep up at all times. Another thing I notice is that when they are happy/sufficiently tired they look really gassed but generally are ready to continue going. Just keep her cool and well watered she can go all day.


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

MikeF (aka MtotheF?) had a nice spread in Bike magazine about riding with dogs. Thanks, Mike!


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

Our two Goldens aren't much of trail dogs, one is runner, the other isn't.... but they love water, hence the choice of user name. Older/larger is Shelby and the dirty one is Bailey (he loves rolling in the dirt).


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

This is the first trek for my pup. She did a fantastic job and while I was collapsing she was raring and ready to go with energy to spare. Total was a 6.4 mile round trip hike up Little Haystack in the White Mountains of NH, 4700 ft elevation gain. Great hike and I was very impressed with her performance.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

She looks really happy  Thanks for brining this back to the top and just to add, here's one of my guy from 2 weekends ago.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

pics is not focused but i like it.
balfa and i on a recent ride.

the grey dog is called picasso, another great trail dog


----------



## pamtnbiker81 (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's a few pictures of my 16month old Vizsla Ellie. I started training her on the rail trail with a K9 bike jogger, then went to hiking on the trails I normally ride on. First time I took her biking off leash she was a natural. Loves it, went yesterday for a 7 mile ride.

After yesterday's ride:









On the way to the trails:


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

dlt794 said:


> Ted and the pack from Daniel Tomczak on Vimeo.


M,M&W:thumbsup: didn't hear them for ages, gotta go digging my old cd's. cool vid!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

That doggie sure does a good job healing! Not too close for you though?


----------



## 2apples (Sep 28, 2010)

Some good looking dogs everyone....

I just joined the forums and I'm a pretty novice mtn biker but when it comes to bikejoring I have a bit of experiance..my winter job is a dogsled tour guide this will be my 7th year into it..3rd as the lead guide...our outfit has 130 alaskan sleddogs and a good few are iditarod finishers...along with the bosses current iditarod team...I've trained alot of dogs from pups into beeing solid lead dogs...the fall season is perfect time for bikejoring in the morning as its cool but there's no snow and good warm up for the dogs for the winter season to polish some comands...I hope to be bike joring in a week or so and will try to get some pics up....Anyways heres a couple winter pics on the sled with the dogs out on tour or from fun runs...Deff will help anyone trying to train dogs to do this...i usually hook up 2 dogs to a mtn bike for that added thrill of not beeing able to stop..lol


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Pretty psyched how our mutt has taken to the trails. She is very shy indoors. Outdoors she is a completely different dog. Obedient and fun. 7 Months old.


































White Mountains.


----------



## alldownhill (Jun 5, 2007)

idbrian said:


> Pretty psyched how our mutt has taken to the trails. She is very shy indoors. Outdoors she is a completely different dog. Obedient and fun. 7 Months old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of dog? I have a similar looking pup...


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

alldownhill said:


> What kind of dog? I have a similar looking pup...


Wow, that does look similar. We get asked a lot what she is. I'm pretty sure she has lab in her due to her webbed feet and the look of her in general. The other part is a mystery: Shephard, white shephard, Heeler, or some sort of Husky. We came across a couple that had a Husky (not malamute) that looked just like her but can't remember the type of Husky it was. Her back spikes up when she gets excited, think that may be a clue. Hopefully her winter behavoir will give away what she is. What do you think you have in yours? Do you actually know what the parents are? We have no way of finding out what the parents look like. She came up through adoption from Tennessee, or Alabama.

I recommend to anyone with a young dog to put it in puppy day care at least occasionally for a few months. She was skittish around other dogs when we first got her, now she loves to play with other dogs. The only problem is that she plays rough and some dog owners don't get that dogs play rough and freak out like as if my dog is going to hurt theirs.


----------



## alldownhill (Jun 5, 2007)

idbrian said:


> Wow, that does look similar. We get asked a lot what she is. I'm pretty sure she has lab in her due to her webbed feet and the look of her in general. The other part is a mystery: Shephard, Heeler, or some sort of Husky. We came across a couple that had a Husky (not malamute) that looked just like her but can't remember the type of Husky it was. Her back spikes up when she gets excited, think that may be a clue. Hopefully her winter behavoir will give away what she is. What do you think you have in yours? Do you actually know what the parents are? We have no way of finding out what the parents look like. She came up through adoption from Tennessee, or Alabama.


I was thinking mine was a lab-heeler mix (rescue puppy with no info on parents)... also has webbed feet. He seems to have a little shorter snout than yours. I ran into a shepherd-lab that looks a lot like your dog albeit a bit bigger.

Its hard to tell from behavior since he still acts mostly like a puppy.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Heelers have webbing just thought I would throw that out there. Doesnt have to be a lab to have webbed feet many dogs do.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Heelers have webbing just thought I would throw that out there. Doesnt have to be a lab to have webbed feet many dogs do.


I understand that too. I think the webbing also helps snow dogs and climbing dogs. You can just tell there is lab in there, everybody can. It's difficult to explain.

I am interested to see if the dog will do the snow pouncing that Huskys do to catch mice. Unless there are other dogs that do that too. You can get a DNA test at Petco for $100. Could be interesting to know one day. So far i haven't witnessed the dog try and herd, because she looks like she has some herding in her. She's really big on the getting low with ass up and jumping from side to side style of playing. The dog was advertised as a Heeler mix, but other than than her size i'm skeptical of that.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

idbrian said:


> I understand that too. I think the webbing also helps snow dogs and climbing dogs. You can just tell there is lab in there, everybody can. It's difficult to explain.
> 
> I am interested to see if the dog will do the snow pouncing that Huskys do to catch mice. Unless there are other dogs that do that too. You can get a DNA test at Petco for $100. Could be interesting to know one day. So far i haven't witnessed the dog try and herd, because she looks like she has some herding in her. She's really big on the getting low with ass up and jumping from side to side style of playing. The dog was advertised as a Heeler mix, but other than than her size i'm skeptical of that.


Another thing I can say about heelers is that dogs with heelers in them typically take on mostly heeler looks (not always, and obviously the percentage plays a part) I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that heelers are really a mixed breed themselves. There is lab in the color, sides that her attitude would have to speak for the lab, when herding things does she get real low on her front elbows and dive in head first or does she take a border collie approach and cut things off with her body?

I wouldnt care too much about the DNA test personally I think its great that you rescued a mutt, and as long as you love her it doesn't matter that shes a mutt. I personally have 4 rescues right now, 2 of which are heelers, 1 wolf hybrid, and one shepard/collie, mutt, the mutt is just as capable if not more capable than the other dogs and holds his own very well in the pecking order.

PS if anyone here is ever looking to rescue a high energy dog throw me a PM, I run a kennel and pass rescue dogs through here like noones business. many of which I teach riding etiquette before letting them go.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

ThePinkBarron said:


> when herding things does she get real low on her front elbows and dive in head first or does she take a border collie approach and cut things off with her body?


I never really noticed it as herding, i thought she was playing. But she gets down on her front elbows, ass up, and jumps back and forth and barks like you said. She is always stretching doing a similar stretch like that too, which i've never seen a dog do. What does it all mean?


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Cattle dogs are aggressive herders, meaning they go for the ankles, but they also get real low to avoid horns or headbutting, they do this and keep a lot of control by getting right down on their elbows, with their butt in the air so they can jump/move backwards and side to side very quickly. They are one of the only breeds of dogs that I have ever seen herd like this. Looking at her build, and her ears/snout I would say she has some cattle dog in her. 

If you reach out quickly to grab her front paws does she pull them back and jump back at you?

Beautiful dog btw.


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

Out riding with my Malinois today. He loves it.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

Hopefully I'll have some quality shots to add soon, now have a Nikon D5000, Some high shutter speeds mean I can capture them running.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

If that's an actual pic of your dog, that's a perfect example of the downward dog stretch  All dogs do it I think and how the yoga people got the name and the actual movements watching them. My little guy does the same stretch, mostly then follwed by a forward strecth with hind legs dragging 



idbrian said:


> I never really noticed it as herding, i thought she was playing. But she gets down on her front elbows, ass up, and jumps back and forth and barks like you said. She is always stretching doing a similar stretch like that too, which i've never seen a dog do. What does it all mean?


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Sounds like she has some cattledog in there somewhere then. Cool, thanks for the info.

You got me looking at cattle dogs and her entire body shape looks just like a Kelpie.


----------



## usernamehere (Mar 19, 2009)

*My traildog*

This is Floyd.
For the last 5 years hes been on almost every trail I hit.
I cannot take my bike outside without him guarding it 
He loves singletrack and chasing squirrels (who doesnt)
He can run for 5-6 hours and wants to keep going, I wish I could do that.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

A little bump for this thread since someone was asking about it  has too many great shots of some great trail companions to die


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

:thumbsup: You guys have some really good trail doggies! :thumbsup:


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

*Snow!!!*

We hardly ever get snow this neck of the woods, so it was nice to see them enjoying it so much out there. Didnt take the bike out though


----------



## Bammer (Jan 29, 2007)

Duke, the best dog I've ever owned and the best trail dog I've ever had
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v66/Bammer5/ddd.jpg[/IMG]"]

He went across the log no problem before I even tried
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v66/Bammer5/pic0066.jpg[/IMG]"]

He used to jump the 2 logs then swim, did not like the ladder bridge at first
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v66/Bammer5/pic0099.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

This is quite possibly my favorite thread, some beautiful dogs :thumbsup:

I have a golden retriever that loves doing anything outside, my dad has trained him to run along on road rides (hooked up of course  ) and i've been dying to take him mtbing with me. It's a little harder when i'm off at school though :madman:


----------



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

Here's a video of my dog Zoe at Fountainhead park in in northern virginia


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

http://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=139023

Hopefully one of you will win.:thumbsup:


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Enjoying the views in Colorado:


----------



## Chicote (Oct 4, 2005)

*Moxie on a fall ride with a falling rider =)*


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

I love my dogs, but my basset hound is obnoxious. He'd sooner bite you than happily chase you along the trail. Also, he is without peer in turning dogfood into hug piles in the back yard.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Chicote said:


>


Love that dogs "toughguy" stride.


----------



## Chicote (Oct 4, 2005)

Ha! Never thought of that. She's such a softie. But I guess she does have that stride at the end of the video.


----------



## ruxin (Jan 30, 2011)

*Ruxin*

someone found Ruxin in a dumpster at six weeks old. i have had him ever since. Vet said he looked like a pointer/american bulldog mix and would need plenty of exercise. i bought a mountain bike and have been taking him since he was five months old a few times a week. i only let him go 2 miles when we go. so much funner biking with him for me.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

This is such a fantastic thread, gives me hope for the human race to see so many people who love and care for their pooches :thumbsup: Here's my little guy snuggling in the towels after almost making it back on his morning walk racing a downpoor.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

My friends Boxer, Nola; 





My three legged (only three useable) Senior Lab of 12 years out enjoying the snow while I split wood, sad to see him no longer able to Duck Hunt, but he gives the stuffed toys hell.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

( I posted in Jeep thread as well, pardon the duplication)


----------



## monkeywrenchMoose (Feb 23, 2010)

Just subscribing. Many great dongies in here.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

monkeywrenchMoose said:


> Just subscribing. Many great _dongies_ in here.


Ummmm what?


----------



## monkeywrenchMoose (Feb 23, 2010)

You know... dachshunds.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Shitszu's


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

My trail dongie.


----------



## monkeywrenchMoose (Feb 23, 2010)

Haha thank you sarguy.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I caught my dog sleeping upside down on my couch after playing in the snow, unfortunately the floor creaked and she opened her eyes right before I could snap a photo.


----------



## smitham (Nov 9, 2010)

*Selkie the Toller*

Here is my pretty Toller Selkie. This was right after a wonderful spring swim.


----------



## caspio (Apr 30, 2010)

Can't do as long of rides when he's with me, but the smile on his face makes it worth it:









Don't let the action shot fool you though, this is what he usually looks like:


----------



## mzinn23 (Sep 20, 2010)

*Amelia*

This is amelia. 1.5 year old shiba Inu/ Pit Bull mix. she is a ball of energy and loves to run. I have taken her on my bike, but only around my apartment complex, still working on it.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

My girl on the fly with me.










at the beach.....


----------



## RoundRockTJ (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Nick_Good (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the Minature Schnauzer RoundRockTJ. Looks like one of my dog's growing up; best dog in the world.


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

I need to get my dog some booties because I don't want him to be limping from cut pads anymore. Got any suggestions?


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

92SE-R said:


> I need to get my dog some booties because I don't want him to be limping from cut pads anymore. Got any suggestions?


The problem with booties is that they don't allow the dog to use their toe nails. Believe it or not the nails are integral to a dog keeping their balance on obstacles as well as uphill climbing and any slippery surface like ice patches. Think ice crampons. The only time we use booties in the SAR world is for imminent hazards. Such as when dogs search areas where fire has been (buildings, woods, etc), to protect their feet. You firefighters know that burned structures can be "hot" for days. Booties on a dog can lead to slips, falls, and splaying, especially if you are making the dog run. As far as their pads, don't run them on concrete or asphalt. You stand a far greater chance of them sanding down a pad, far more painful and harder to heal than a slice. There is vet wrap (ace bandage like) you can wrap and leave nails exposed. Still akward for their balance.


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info


----------



## huevos (Jun 17, 2008)

Sarguy said:


> The problem with booties is that they don't allow the dog to use their toe nails. Believe it or not the nails are integral to a dog keeping their balance on obstacles as well as uphill climbing and any slippery surface like ice patches. Think ice crampons. The only time we use booties in the SAR world is for imminent hazards. Such as when dogs search areas where fire has been (buildings, woods, etc), to protect their feet. You firefighters know that burned structures can be "hot" for days. Booties on a dog can lead to slips, falls, and splaying, especially if you are making the dog run. As far as their pads, don't run them on concrete or asphalt. You stand a far greater chance of them sanding down a pad, far more painful and harder to heal than a slice. There is vet wrap (ace bandage like) you can wrap and leave nails exposed. Still akward for their balance.


Ive got problems with my pooch tearing her pads as well. I dont run her on the roads, but the rocks and roots get the best of her on the longer rides. I read on some gundog site that dogs with pink pads are more susceptible to pad injuries...perhaps that's my girl's problem. I tried a few different booties without success. The pampered life of plush carpeting is probably the biggest source of problems, as she doesn't have an opportunity to build up any "callouses"


----------



## bentcog (Aug 13, 2010)

Here is one of our chihuahua's, Brutus (yes, he is compensating). He is scared of pretty much everything. You take him outside and let him know that it is hiking time and he is the trail leader and has no fear. He stays on trail, poops off and has great trail etiquette. :thumbsup:










Here is his younger but much larger brother Max. He is great on rides. He runs 5 miles for my every one. He is trained the same as Brutus, except he isn't scared of anything.










Here is one of them all doing what they do best.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

My new trail dog. He's only 9 weeks, so it'll be awhile before he's chasing a bike, but he got his first taste of singletrack yesterday. He's a Finnish Lapphund. They are reindeer herding dogs, so he'll be able to handle a nice long ride as long as it isn't too hot outside.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

This is still my all time favorite thread...hands down.

The snow is gone (for now) and I am not sure who is more pumped to get back out in the woods...me or my Irish Setter :thumbsup:

this is from last spring, but pretty much sums up my dog's attitude. just working on my bike in the basement causes him to freak out.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hahaha  Yeah my little guy feels the same way. On the drive to the trail last Friday his tail didn't stop wagging, then on Sunday he got out again, but only for some trail work, but he was happy 



coachjon said:


> This is still my all time favorite thread...hands down.
> 
> The snow is gone (for now) and I am not sure who is more pumped to get back out in the woods...me or my Irish Setter :thumbsup:
> 
> this is from last spring, but pretty much sums up my dog's attitude. just working on my bike in the basement causes him to freak out.


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

She doesn't bike with me, but this is cleo the border collie/cocker spaniel mutt. She rarely slows down for photos unless shes worn out. This is her 5 hours into a 8 hour hike, her first fourteener. 









This one is her on her way around town in the trailer, probably to the dog park.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

small video we did this weekend of Balfa going nuts when i tell him we are going biking... its like that every day!


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

tartosuc said:


> small video we did this weekend of Balfa going nut when i tell him we are going biking.


That is frighteningly similar to what my BC mix does when I ask her if she wants to do anything - but most enthusiastically when I ask her about frisbee or mountain biking.


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

tartosuc said:


> small video we did this weekend of Balfa going nuts when i tell him we are going biking... its like that every day!


That's cool!
I'd like to try that with Spartacus, but I'm afraid he would snatch the bike side ways as he caught the smell or saw something to the side.

Here he is playing in the creek with a BC during a workday that we had Saturday.









Checking out the new trails









Sparky roams all through the woods and creeks.
If the worst was to happen.....
What is one to do if a dog is to get snake bit?
I carry a snake bit kit for humans, but not sure what to do for a dog.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

Dex said:


> That's cool!
> I'd like to try that with Spartacus, but I'm afraid he would snatch the bike side ways as he caught the smell or saw something to the side.
> 
> .


i'm lucky with Balfa...when we are biking, nothing else matthers to him!


----------



## gradeAfailure (Feb 10, 2007)

Digby Black - boxer cross sprocker spaniel... goes nuts the second I lay my hand on my bike!

At 3 months last May:









This afternoon!









I love this thread...


----------



## mzinn23 (Sep 20, 2010)

not much of a trail dog yet, but she is my buddy.

Amelia, Pitbull/Shiba Inu mix, about 2 years old


----------



## mzinn23 (Sep 20, 2010)

i forgot that i already posted on this a couple months ago, oh well


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Absolutely nothing wrong with another pos, our "children" gorw up and it's nice to update, especially the 4 legged ones, they grow faster than their 2 legged breatherin  and are generally more faithful and give unconditional love 


mzinn23 said:


> i forgot that i already posted on this a couple months ago, oh well


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Dex said:


> Sparky roams all through the woods and creeks.
> If the worst was to happen.....
> What is one to do if a dog is to get snake bit?
> I carry a snake bit kit for humans, but not sure what to do for a dog.


I'm in the woods a lot as my dog does SAR work as well as the occasional trail run. My vet gave me a couple hypodermic needles and 50ml viles of diphenhydramine to give if my dog should she be bitten by a snake. The problem is knowing that it happened. If you see it occur, no problem. If your dog gets lame or very tired quickly and you suspect it. You need to look him over for a bite. Very hard to find on long hair dogs by the way. Don't do any snake bite kit stuff, just keep the dog calm and take immediately to vet. Most dogs can survive a bite, they have a whole different immune system from ours.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

ryguy79 said:


> This attitude sucks. There is no need to belittle him for taking evasive action and injuring himself rather than creaming the dog. Who are you to make that judgment, not having been there?


That is just as laughable. People, if you can not avoid a stupid dog, you sure can't avoid a child on bike either and need to be off the trail because you are not in control of your bike. Just because you can go 50mph does it mean you should into a blind turn ? It is public and nature ridden bike trail. You must share it, you do not own it, if you want to own one, build one and stay in your own yard please.

And since u did not read thread, I will tell you , it never happened, he never got injured. He was just whining his case off topic, in a thread that he did not start and had no reason to post in other than to think somebody cares about his what he thinks of others who have fun with their dogs while biking.


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

Sarguy said:


> I'm in the woods a lot as my dog does SAR work as well as the occasional trail run. My vet gave me a couple hypodermic needles and 50ml viles of diphenhydramine to give if my dog should she be bitten by a snake. The problem is knowing that it happened. If you see it occur, no problem. If your dog gets lame or very tired quickly and you suspect it. You need to look him over for a bite. Very hard to find on long hair dogs by the way. Don't do any snake bite kit stuff, just keep the dog calm and take immediately to vet. Most dogs can survive a bite, they have a whole different immune system from ours.


Thanks for the info!
This morning I was reading up on some stuff before we headed out later in the day. 
http://www.ripleysghosttowns.com/snakebit.html

While doing trail work, we walked up on 1 snake, luckily I had him on his leash because he would have gone after it.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sarguy said:


> I'm in the woods a lot as my dog does SAR work as well as the occasional trail run. My vet gave me a couple hypodermic needles and 50ml viles of diphenhydramine to give if my dog should she be bitten by a snake. The problem is knowing that it happened. If you see it occur, no problem. If your dog gets lame or very tired quickly and you suspect it. You need to look him over for a bite. Very hard to find on long hair dogs by the way. Don't do any snake bite kit stuff, just keep the dog calm and take immediately to vet. Most dogs can survive a bite, they have a whole different immune system from ours.


Thanks for post, I am fortunate, not much threat in Kentucky area.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

1362 said:


> Thanks for post, I am fortunate, not much threat in Kentucky area.


I don't know about that, you've got copperheads. Most dogs end up stepping on snakes which leads to bites on legs. Majority of the snakes I see when riding are non-poisonous and I end up almost crashing to avoid them because I think it's just a stick on the trail.
A good training exercise for your dog (while on lead) is to allow it to approach a non-poisonous snake. Most snakes will go defensive and strike at the dog. Once the dog sees that behavior, he'll tend to leave snakes alone. It will also give you an idea just how fast your dog's reflexes are. All basic animal instinct stuff. BTW they say only stupid dogs get skunked twice.


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

Sarguy said:


> A good training exercise for your dog (while on lead) is to allow it to approach a non-poisonous snake. Most snakes will go defensive and strike at the dog. Once the dog sees that behavior, he'll tend to leave snakes alone. It will also give you an idea just how fast your dog's reflexes are. All basic animal instinct stuff. BTW they say only stupid dogs get skunked twice.


Then that ought to be no problem here with our Black Racers. 
The Black racers at The Nox have some serious bad attitudes, stand their territory and strike if you get close.

This is a small 3' Black Racer, he got all upset and was striking at me when I was weedeating/trimming a trail.









This fella here is about 5 to 6' long. I ran across him, also while doing some trail work.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Dex said:


> Then that ought to be no problem here with our Black Racers.


Excellent training aides! It's really amazing how quickly dogs learn adversary actions. When my dog was a year old she ran over to a horse trough where three large horses were drinking. She went to stick her head through the electric fence to join them and got shocked right on her chest. Ever since then she gives horses a wide zone to pass. She thinks they are electric! Really pays off on the combined trails. Horse people think I have a wonderfully trained dog.


----------



## chrisg67 (Jun 9, 2011)

this is a great thread! i love seeing pups getting out there and having fun. once i can post pics ill post up my best friend and riding buddy.


----------



## chrisg67 (Jun 9, 2011)

here is my buddy, Ellie. she is the reason i got back into biking, so i have a way to get her more exercise.

she is a German Shorthaired Pointer, and has psychotic amounts of energy.


----------



## DRT (Jul 3, 2004)

Brutus is biking, skiing or running 5-6 days a week with me.


----------



## BikinAggie (Oct 13, 2006)

That's Teddy, my pit bull/ corgi mix. He goes on hikes with me during cooler weather. At 14" at the shoulder and 50 lbs he's not exactly built for running long distance.

He does like jumping:










I'm 6' for reference.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

LMAO  Yeah, despite their short stature, Corgies seem to have some jump to them, or maybe it's when you cross them with something else. My little guy is Corgie mixed with what I believe is Golden Retreiver and only about same height, but not nearly as heavy as your guy (bout 30-32lbs), but he can jump. He used to jump so high and didn't like me to leave him that I couldn't leave him at my bros while I went biking or he'd jump the fence and the fence is about 4ft. Oh, good looking little guy  Bet he doesn't like to let you go biking without him, no matter his lack of runnning ability. Max I've taken my little guy is about 7 miles, with loads of stops for water and rest.


BikinAggie said:


> That's Teddy, my pit bull/ corgi mix. He goes on hikes with me during cooler weather. At 14" at the shoulder and 50 lbs he's not exactly built for running long distance.
> 
> He does like jumping:
> 
> I'm 6' for reference.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

chrisg67 said:


> here is my buddy, Ellie. she is the reason i got back into biking, so i have a way to get her more exercise.
> 
> she is a German Shorthaired Pointer, and has psychotic amounts of energy.


Love the GSPs. 
This is Gunnar a few years back.


----------



## chrisg67 (Jun 9, 2011)

woody.1 said:


> Love the GSPs.
> This is Gunnar a few years back.


nice! there is something quite special about GSPs


----------



## BikinAggie (Oct 13, 2006)

LyNx said:


> LMAO  Yeah, despite their short stature, Corgies seem to have some jump to them, or maybe it's when you cross them with something else. My little guy is Corgie mixed with what I believe is Golden Retreiver and only about same height, but not nearly as heavy as your guy (bout 30-32lbs), but he can jump. He used to jump so high and didn't like me to leave him that I couldn't leave him at my bros while I went biking or he'd jump the fence and the fence is about 4ft. Oh, good looking little guy  Bet he doesn't like to let you go biking without him, no matter his lack of runnning ability. Max I've taken my little guy is about 7 miles, with loads of stops for water and rest.


He doesn't like me going anywhere without him. I'd probably give him a go on some less traveled trails when it's colder, but I think his penchant for trying to kill everything that moves in the woods would keep that from working out too well. When hiking I can pay him more mind and keep him from chasing things.

ETA: I think this pic adequately conveys his passion for catching small animals:










He's about 7 ft up a tree where he saw a squirrel. He fell out once he realized he couldn't go any higher.


----------



## Driftingrz (Jun 8, 2011)

My English Redtick coonhound Copper........ he despises bikes... dunno why.. used to just think it was teh guy who rode one up the street.. but when i got mine he still hated it.. haha was spinning the crank and he walked into it and wasnt happy so he resorted to trying to eat the steel pedals


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

First day with the GoPro from Shane Bracken on Vimeo.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

mtnryder56 said:


> First day with the GoPro from Shane Bracken on Vimeo.


Nice, I like how he picks his own lines :thumbsup:


----------



## Driftingrz (Jun 8, 2011)

mtnryder56 said:


> First day with the GoPro from Shane Bracken on Vimeo.


thank you man.. that video made my day.. great riding/music and an awesome lil dog.. wish i could trust my coonhound off of a leash.. tons of energy.. but that dam nose will lead him 20 20miles away :madman: if i let it..... and the dog drinking from the hydration system just made me laugh :thumbsup:


----------



## pamtnbiker81 (Sep 20, 2010)

chrisg67 said:


> nice! there is something quite special about GSPs


Good looking pup. My friend has 2 GSP's. I have a vizsla also named Ellie.

Waiting for me to finish tuning my bike so we can go for a ride


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Driftingrz said:


> My English Redtick coonhound Copper........ he despises bikes... dunno why.. used to just think it was teh guy who rode one up the street.. but when i got mine he still hated it.. haha was spinning the crank and he walked into it and wasnt happy so he resorted to trying to eat the steel pedals


 had two hounds, a walker when I was young and a blue tick as I got older, I loved em, hands down no other dog has as much personality as a Hound, but damn they are the cat of the dog world and I dono that I want another lol.


----------



## AllisonWunderland (Jun 7, 2011)

I have some dogs on some routes who like to "give chase" . . . 

"Hey! What are you going to do if you catch me?" 

A couple of them have stopped to think about this . . .


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

First place trail dog division.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

FYI, I ended my ride yesterday and saw a guy crying, with his buddy and his dog. Found out he took two dogs on his ride, and one of them died on the trail. 
They were heading back out with a back pack to go get the body. 
The dog was 4 years old. 
Something to think about. 
I don't ride with my dog, but I don't judge people who do. Some dogs seem to love running and I understand that. My dog is in my avatar, and he loves hiking but he's a heavy guy, and overheats easily, so I think hiking is a lot better for him than chasing my bike. 
I don't know that it was even the running that killed him, but the ride is a 12 mile loop with about 3000 feet total climbing. It could have been a heart defect, a rattle snake, who knows. The guy said the dog was used to running.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I can’t over emphasize the importance of watching the heat conditions this time of year. Most dogs will rely on you to rest them. Go easy on your trail dogs!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Sarguy said:


> I can't over emphasize the importance of watching the heat conditions this time of year. Most dogs will rely on you to rest them. Go easy on your trail dogs!


Yes! Make sure they have plenty of water! If they look like they want to lay down, let them. Don't push them. Let them find shade. Schedule rests; don't wait for them to look exhausted. Etc.


----------



## jomy111 (Jun 24, 2011)

This post was in the wrong place...


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

I want to emphasize how awesome the Ruff Wear swamp cooler is. I also have their singletrack pack if i'm going somewhere i know has little water on the trail. I tend to stop near ponds and rivers, let the dog drink, and not hurry her. 

That's sad about the 4 year old dog. I'd like to know what happened. Was this down south or somewhere arrid?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

idbrian said:


> I want to emphasize how awesome the Ruff Wear swamp cooler is. I also have their singletrack pack if i'm going somewhere i know has little water on the trail. I tend to stop near ponds and rivers, let the dog drink, and not hurry her.
> 
> That's sad about the 4 year old dog. I'd like to know what happened. Was this down south or somewhere arrid?


Colorado. Mid 80s low humidity, around 8500 ft elevation. The sun gets pretty intense high up, so it can feel a lot warmer than it is, and as I said, there is a lot of climbing on that trail.


----------



## Poundaproblem (Jun 23, 2011)

People with pets seem to forget that the rest of the world does not share the same bond/love with your animal. I have a pit/bulldog mix, I would never have him unleashed, sure he is well behaved but what about the other people on the trails? A little common courtesy goes a long way.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Poundaproblem said:


> People with pets seem to forget that the rest of the world does not share the same bond/love with your animal. I have a pit/bulldog mix, I would never have him unleashed, sure he is well behaved but what about the other people on the trails? A little common courtesy goes a long way.


People with pets that don't act well in public, on the trails, and around other people/dogs seem to forget that there are dogs out there that are great at all of the above.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

Poundaproblem said:


> People with pets seem to forget that the rest of the world does not share the same bond/love with your animal. I have a pit/bulldog mix, I would never have him unleashed, sure he is well behaved but what about the other people on the trails? A little common courtesy goes a long way.


It is a different view, the trail belongs to all, Dogs,cats, snakes and even deer. Yes, included are many smart and stupid selfish people who think the trail is there for them and they own it while on it. Not saying any of you fit that description.

I took my 2 dogs out yesterday on local hop for 20minutes and they are always thrilled with the excercise. Only reason I bought a backpack was to carry all supplies for them, water, leashes and such. Now, I even have bike stuff in there, spare tube, wrenches , who woulda thought?

Brian


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

What i find humorous is that most people that have dogs *and *are anti-trail dog; their dogs are horrible on the trails. I've yet to see someone post that they have an awesome trail dog but won't take their dog on the trail. Not that it would matter to me anyhow because i would both assume they were lying, and not care if they weren't.


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

Here are a few pics of my little guy Lincoln. He is a cockapoo and was supposed to be about 18pds but turned out to be 28pds. He loves swimming and has been running with me since he was about 10months (just turned 2 in March) I just started taking him riding but he is doing great, he stays behind me and stays on the trail. I keep a bear bell on him so I can hear where he is.

He is about 4 months old here









Snow just sticks to him.









This was his first day with us.









Lincoln on a windy day this Feb









One more from this spring.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

That is a huge cockapoo!


idbrian said:


> I want to emphasize how awesome the Ruff Wear swamp cooler is. I also have their singletrack pack if i'm going somewhere i know has little water on the trail. I tend to stop near ponds and rivers, let the dog drink, and not hurry her.


Ruff wear has some "cool" stuff.  Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

idbrian said:


> What i find humorous is that most people that have dogs *and *are anti-trail dog; their dogs are horrible on the trails. I've yet to see someone post that they have an awesome trail dog but won't take their dog on the trail. Not that it would matter to me anyhow because i would both assume they were lying, and not care if they weren't.


I have an awesome trail dog but won't take her on just any trail. She does K9 search and rescue air-scent, which means she works off lead in the wilderness to look for lost people. She's well trained, and when riding she stays with me on the trail, does not critter, and has been a natural trail dog. Running her by bike has been a regular means of exercising her. HOWEVER, I do NOT frequent the more crowded trails. It is not simply an obedience issue, but more of a safety issue. I don't take unnecessary chances with her. I leave the risks for the job, and do my utmost to be careful with her when training or playing to prevent injury. If I can't respond to a mission because my dog is injured, then shame on me, if it was my neglect that caused her injury. Yes, I'm very fortunate to have uncrowded trails nearby. I realize that not everyone can run their dogs like I do in safer environments. I'm not telling anyone what to do, but wanted to comment on having a trained trail dog doesn't mean you take her on any trails. For example, you will never see us together on the JRPS trails or any other well-used trails. Most are just way too crowded.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Here is a shot of my dog "Pipes" watchin' the bikes.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Pipes and Misha ready to ride!


----------



## caspio (Apr 30, 2010)

Bookin it:









He also "helps" when I go for a little morning fishing:


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Sarguy said:


> HOWEVER, I do NOT frequent the more crowded trails. It is not simply an obedience issue, but more of a safety issue. I don't take unnecessary chances with her. I'm not telling anyone what to do, but wanted to comment on having a trained trail dog doesn't mean you take her on any trails. For example, you will never see us together on the JRPS trails or any other well-used trails. Most are just way too crowded.


Well that just goes to good judgement. I wouldn't take my dog to crowded trails either, but we could have different opinions on what is crowded. At most crowded i run into a few bikers or hikers on the local trails. There may be many people in the park but i only seem to ever come across a few on my loops. I don't like to take her when it's crowded mainly for people that get freaked out by dogs. I haven't come across anyone that is freaked out personally but based on the responses you see from anti-trail-dog people on here you'd think they were 50% of the riders.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Love it awesome everyone and mtn scratch love ya hauling of the dogs and bikes classic and caspio nice dog dude.

Here's my boy at his head office we travel together everywhere, on our business site at work its a dog compound different businesses employees owners are invited to bring they're kennel in and all the dogs socialize all day together, morning tea is coffee and run the dogs together plus we have single track out the back door, my office is right inside and Maxxis office is on the deck, hes even allowed inside, but I like him to have his space :thumbsup:


----------



## mike1501 (Apr 23, 2011)

My vizsla Daisy. She loves the trails but haven't got her to the point I can ride. She is a hiker.


----------



## xufima (Jun 4, 2009)

London the Puggle after a jog around some cranberry bogs. She bikes around the bogs too.

I won't take her on long rides because of the Pug in her and she's always on a leash because that Beagle nose is always working.


----------



## whos that guy (Jul 15, 2008)

My best friend for 17 and a half years, Josh. Always good on the trails but couldn't go for any rides his last 5 years or so due to bad hips. He'll always be missed...










My Parent's new dog, Sam


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Anyone ever get in trouble?



> (2) Failing to crate, cage, restrain on a leash which shall not exceed six feet in length, or otherwise physically confine a pet at all times.


I'd love to train and take a dog on the trails, but this Federal law has me scared and I know a leash less (even well trained) dog wouldn't go over well in California.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

michaelscott said:


> Anyone ever get in trouble?
> 
> I'd love to train and take a dog on the trails, but this Federal law has me scared and I know a leash less (even well trained) dog wouldn't go over well in California.


I am sorry, but that is how California has itself in so much trouble. Next thing you know they will be telling the pigeons where to poop. Balance your budget then worry about leashes. No, I have never been in trouble with my dogs. I bet you go to beach on coast and you will see that law dragged thru sand and not enforced at all.

I would be willing to bet they would enforce that law before the imigration law that is already on books, as well as checking proof of citizenship when voting. They would rather lock the dog up. Way to go Arnold and Californication

B


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

1362 said:


> I am sorry, but that is how California has itself in so much trouble. Next thing you know they will be telling the pigeons where to poop. Balance your budget then worry about leashes. No, I have never been in trouble with my dogs. I bet you go to beach on coast and you will see that law dragged thru sand and not enforced at all.
> 
> I would be willing to bet they would enforce that law before the imigration law that is already on books, as well as checking proof of citizenship when voting. They would rather lock the dog up. Way to go Arnold and Californication
> 
> B


Way to throw politics into a dog thread. 
I hardly think California is unique in having leash laws. 

I took Michael Scott's comment to refer to the crowds making it difficult to let your dog off a leash. Crowds. 
But California is a huge state. It has some of the most population dense areas in the country, and some of the most empty space in the country. There are plenty of places that are great for letting your dog off a leash in Cali, though they may not be convenient, depending on where you live.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

trailadvent said:


> Love it awesome everyone and mtn scratch love ya hauling of the dogs and bikes classic and caspio nice dog dude.
> 
> Here's my boy at his head office we travel together everywhere, on our business site at work its a dog compound different businesses employees owners are invited to bring they're kennel in and all the dogs socialize all day together, morning tea is coffee and run the dogs together plus we have single track out the back door, my office is right inside and Maxxis office is on the deck, hes even allowed inside, but I like him to have his space :thumbsup:


trailadvent-maxxis is lucky to have such a rad office! so good being able to take 'em to work!


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

smilinsteve said:


> I took Michael Scott's comment to refer to the crowds making it difficult to let your dog off a leash. Crowds.
> But California is a huge state. It has some of the most population dense areas in the country, and some of the most empty space in the country. There are plenty of places that are great for letting your dog off a leash in Cali, though they may not be convenient, depending on where you live.


The link I actually referenced is a Federal Law. It states that no dog can be off a leash on Parks, Forests, or Public Property.

Obviously, some states over rule this, or members just let their dogs go free and haven't gotten caught yet. I would like to do this as well (I freaking love dogs but didn't believe that it was possible to have a dog on a trail).

Anyone have their dog off a leash in So Cal?


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

mtn.skratch said:


> trailadvent-maxxis is lucky to have such a rad office! so good being able to take 'em to work!


Cheers we are very lucky, I always had dreams of this place been coming to ride in this location for years but to now work and play here is a dream come true, worth it all I had to do to get here lol.

Out back they encourage you to setup your own kennel to socialize the dogs on site and initially I wasn't keen but on the deck he can hear the other dogs and wants to be with them, its a secure compound and after introducing him to other dogs, these too Chief the sheppard and Bruce the shaggy dog I think I may get him a similar kennel and let him hang out with his new freinds 










https://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

michaelscott said:


> The link I actually referenced is a Federal Law. It states that no dog can be off a leash on Parks, Forests, or Public Property.
> 
> Obviously, some states over rule this, or members just let their dogs go free and haven't gotten caught yet. I would like to do this as well (I freaking love dogs but didn't believe that it was possible to have a dog on a trail).
> 
> Anyone have their dog off a leash in So Cal?


I'm not positive, but if you look at the applicability of Title 36 which you referenced, I believe it only applies to lands managed by the National Park Service, which would not include National Forests or BLM land. The heading "public lands" makes it confusing.

Anyway, people around here have dogs off leash all the time. If you are in an area where there aren't crowds, I don't see the problem. I hike with my dog, but not bike. When I hike, it seems about half the people hiking have dogs with them, and more than half of them are off leashes. I've seen signs in some places where leashes are required, and other signs that say dog must always be under control of "voice command" meaning off leash is ok. But in NFS and BLM land, I think its legal.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

michaelscott said:


> The link I actually referenced is a Federal Law. It states that no dog can be off a leash on Parks, Forests, or Public Property.
> 
> Obviously, some states over rule this, or members just let their dogs go free and haven't gotten caught yet. I would like to do this as well (I freaking love dogs but didn't believe that it was possible to have a dog on a trail).
> 
> Anyone have their dog off a leash in So Cal?


I live in Santa Monica. I've almost hit a few off leash dogs riding locally in the Sullivan area. Don't see many riders around here with dogs - mostly hikers and runners. @ the poster that said you can just go to the beach and nothing is on a leash - dead wrong in this area. The Baywatch patrol is pretty strict. I do take him to some surf beaches that are generally free of people looking to ust lay out and I've had no issues.

Here's my friend Brewer. He's a Jack/Cavalier King Charles mix. Rescued him 2 years ago. In the winter after work I'll let him hike unleashed, but the summer there's too many people and rattle snakes. He's a great dog, and has a serious case of ADD haha.


----------



## Scudweiser (Jul 13, 2008)

the beasty taking a break in a stream on a hot day hike.


----------



## saba (Sep 30, 2004)

We break for creeks!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Ditto.:thumbsup:


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

*Here are a few of my Beast..*

Black lab with some Rotty


----------



## masterlucasdude (Jun 5, 2011)

Here is my lil bastard and his b*tch 
I think he is having her guard our bikes. :lol:


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

Is that your Malinois too?



jkad said:


> Black lab with some Rotty


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Her new singletrack pack.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

So great to see all these dogs on here and such love!!! I love my GSP mix and do not think anyone can understand the "psychotic" amount of energy these dogs have unless you own one. Mine is actually GSP/Chocolate Lab/Pit Bull mix and dear god he could run from NV to CO without much rest and be rearing to go the next day. I actually have three and while they are all great trail dogs I am more wary of the other travelers because people see them and instantly say "PIT BULL." This gives them a bad wrap because honestly my dogs would rather lick you to death with love then harm you. Hell my oldest doesn't necessarily like to see people swim and has, on numerous occassions, swam out to pull a kayaker to the shore. Most just laugh, some get annoyed, we always apologize. Not to mention the fact that in our area we have lots of Rattlers, Scorpions, and Desert Tarantulas that I would be more worried for my dogs safety than my own.

So instead of the trail, unless we are doing a training run, we stick to the dog parks and the beaches in Lake Tahoe for their fun! Picked up a StandUP Paddleboard this year and can't wait to try them on that with us!



Aidan (Chocolate) our 5yr old GSP/Lab/Pit, Jackson (Yellow) our 9yr old Lab/Pit, and Lola (Black) our 1 1/2yr old Lab/Pit/Mastiff or Dane. She is my little love bug, and at 57lbs thinks she is a lap dog and wants to cuddle CONSTANTLY! All are incredible dogs, loving, loyal, and INCREDIBLY smart (jackson is notorious for turning on the shower/bathtub if we dont give him fresh water when he wants).


----------



## zmtthw (Apr 13, 2007)

Been wanting to post on here for a while but my pup has always trailed me and was never really able to get a good video of her. But this day she decided to lead the way, awesome having her out there. Her name is Presta.

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/208536/.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

zmtthw said:


> Been wanting to post on here for a while but my pup has always trailed me and was never really able to get a good video of her. But this day she decided to lead the way, awesome having her out there. Her name is Presta.
> .


Your dog runs just like mine, dashes up the trail then turns and looks back, dashes again up the trail then waits for me to catch up. After awhile we synch up and she stays about 20 feet in front. I attached a small bell to her collar. Works great when she runs up on joggers and hikers, less likely to scare them to death.


----------



## krjr13 (May 2, 2010)

*dogs+bikes*

My bikes,2 year old newfoundland,and 4 year old german shepard/boxxer mix!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

my "bone" (redbone Coondhoud x) loves to ride. she freaks out when she sees me in shorts. she's now 7 and slowing down a little an unfortunatly as i become better, i go on faster longer rides. i still try to accomidate her whenever i can.









not sure why the damn photo wont show up!!!


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Since my pictures from my first post in 2008 are gone, I'll add some new ones.

Sitka Dog is a now 7 year old mutt we got from the pound. We think she is a mix of pit bull and border collie. She weighs between 40 and 45 pounds and is a great trail dog.

The pictures are:
Riding on the lake last winter
Post ride
Running
First ride off leash.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

*New Trail Puppy*

New pound rescue. GSD/lab mix. He's doing great. I take him on real easy rides....lots of breaks. He is very socialized and he sticks right to my rear wheel.






Jett's second ride from Clay Morgan on Vimeo.

Jett going big on his second ride.


----------



## jmike1487 (May 18, 2010)

m0ngy said:


> Wow, I absolutely despise do-gooder scum like this. The man is clearly having a great time with his beautiful dog in the middle of nowhere, and all you can think to comment is that the dog should be on a leash. But, you didn't think, did you? Whatever 'the man' tells you, you do, like a robot, because you can't think for yourself. You appear to lack the basic intelligence to know when it is appropriate to do something or not, without being ordered about by a sign, or someone 'in charge'. Most people who say 'put your dog on a leash' don't actually own a dog themselves, are therefore unfamiliar with them, and are scared for no reason at all. Others, who do own dogs, lack the motivation or know how to train their pet properly. Subsequently, the dog is completely out of control and untrustworthy around people, and their owners perceive all dogs in the same way. Basically, people should just mind their own business.
> 
> The only exception to this is if you're with kids and you truly feel you're under threat from an untrained dog, and there are plenty of irresponsible dog owners. Also, if you're out in the country or a national park and farmers or forestry rangers might have laid out traps or poison baits to kill feral animals. The dog owner may not be aware of the imminent danger, so it might be a good idea to warn them. Otherwise, if there is no harm done, shut your f%&king mouth and look the other way.


I personally own 3 dogs and would only take them to a place where the chance of running into a another person or dogs are very slim. My dogs are trained very well its other peoples dogs that i worry about and do not want to make the mistake of something happened to my dogs and it being my fault for having them off the leash.
I think it honestly has to do with were you ride. I ride a trail system that has alot of people on it. Alot of children and people walking there dogs.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I just got back from Canada and while I was riding I noticed a lot of people had dogs with them. I soon found out why when I came across a black bear picking at a dear carcass at the bottom of a trail. Fortunately, I managed to scare it in the way that it didn't attack me to defend the meal it had. It ran into the brush and a man, his dog, and his girlfriend came down behind me and I told them about it and rode with them the rest of the trail. I came across a sign for the trail that I had come out of. I looked back at it. I knew I was on 'bear bait trail' but when I saw that it said, 

"you are the
bear bait trail
don't ride alone!" sign I was a little startled. the words "you are the-bear bait were lined up above each other in a manner that made it look to be read "you are the bear bait, don't ride alone" I thought it was clever

I had my Buck Special 119 is that counts...


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

ehigh said:


> I just got back from Canada and while I was riding I noticed a lot of people had dogs with them. I soon found out why when I came across a black bear picking at a dear carcass at the bottom of a trail. Fortunately, I managed to scare it in the way that it didn't attack me to defend the meal it had. It ran into the brush and a man, his dog, and his girlfriend came down behind me and I told them about it and rode with them the rest of the trail. I came across a sign for the trail that I had come out of. I looked back at it. I knew I was on 'bear bait trail' but when I saw that it said,
> 
> "you are the
> bear bait trail
> ...


Glad to read this encounter turned out well for you. 

I wouldn't ride or hike with my dog on a trail where chances of bear encounter are high. The dog might actually scare the bear and get him to attack as a mean of defending himself.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

guilev said:


> Glad to read this encounter turned out well for you.
> 
> I wouldn't ride or hike with my dog on a trail where chances of bear encounter are high. The dog might actually scare the bear and get him to attack as a mean of defending himself.


I considered this potential risk of doing this and wasn't entirely sure if the decisions of the people riding with their dogs for protection where thinking entirely logical. It seems that a dog could certainly be helpful if it was trained to tree bears, but I know that not all of them are.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

ehigh said:


> I had my Buck Special 119 is that counts...


Hey, if you ever get into a wrestling match with a bear and your buck knife, make sure you film it!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

my dog has so much passion that she craps about 7 times per ride. at the end its just dry heaving. i swear its just "excitement" poop tho.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

smilinsteve said:


> Hey, if you ever get into a wrestling match with a bear and your buck knife, make sure you film it!


I just worry about the bear turning the knife on me


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

My buddies Boston Terrier "Sammy"... He also answers to "Larry"!

He loves coming out on the trail when we ride!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

my poor dog is approaching 8 years old. she was doing very well, but i think she might be starting to slow down a bit. which is too bad because i'm riding faster and going longer distances these days. she's still in really good shape, but starts to trot at around 8 miles (i mean, MY 8 miles, which is probably more like 9 or 10 for her since she's always running back and forth).

for any of you who ride with dogs, at what age should they stop "mountain biking"? my dog loves it so much. she freaks out when i have my bike clothes on. there will be a point when i just cant take her any more and its really sad.


----------



## theslowestrider (Jun 9, 2011)

Take her on short distances, even if you are only going to do it for her sake, and do your usual long rides without her.


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

theslowestrider said:


> Take her on short distances, even if you are only going to do it for her sake, and do your usual long rides without her.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You wouldn't expect to take your 80 year old grandmother out riding the same distance you'd do if she wasn't there, you'd go slow and an appropriate distance so she would enjoy it without keeling over, do the same for your dog - if you really love it. My little guy is not even 3 years old yet, but since I've had him I've had to be on rides for him if he's along and I'm fine with that as he loves to come on the trail, but is very small, this means they're under 7 miles, take frequent breaks and don't ride as fast.



NicoleB28 said:


> my poor dog is approaching 8 years old. she was doing very well, but i think she might be starting to slow down a bit. which is too bad because i'm riding faster and going longer distances these days. she's still in really good shape, but starts to trot at around 8 miles (i mean, MY 8 miles, which is probably more like 9 or 10 for her since she's always running back and forth).
> 
> for any of you who ride with dogs, at what age should they stop "mountain biking"? my dog loves it so much. she freaks out when i have my bike clothes on. there will be a point when i just cant take her any more and its really sad.


----------



## theslowestrider (Jun 9, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't feel comfortable in riding along with my dog...so I just do something I don't like (hikerft.


----------



## boostinzx (Sep 9, 2008)

My new riding buddy "Ellie" a rescue (we are pretty sure she is English Springer Spaniel). Her and 4 of her brothers and sisters were found in a box outside an animal shelter that was closed for the weekend. It was 90+ degrees outside and only 3 of the pups made it once someone finally found the box, and it wasn't even a person from the shelter that found them 

I have never ridden a bike with a dog before (leashed or unleashed), and she's actually my first dog ever . So far with small trips around our neighborhood she has been doing pretty well... She doesn't run in front, just stays behind or to the side, but gets distracted pretty easily, and doesn't like the sound of the gears changing yet ... Hopefully she will turn into a good trail companion, she sure has stolen my heart


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

dwnhlldav said:


> Since my pictures from my first post in 2008 are gone, I'll add some new ones.
> 
> Sitka Dog is a now 7 year old mutt we got from the pound. We think she is a mix of pit bull and border collie. She weighs between 40 and 45 pounds and is a great trail dog.
> 
> ...


My girl looks remarkably similar! She's 40-45 lbs also, we think she's either whippet and pit bull or whippet and ACD. We've only had her 6 months, we think she's almost 2. Her passion is chasing bugs indoors. She'd never stop running away if I let her off leash on the trails!


----------



## bandit350 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Agree 100%*



chrisg67 said:


> nice! there is something quite special about GSPs


I posted some earlier pics of my German Short Haired Pointer (page 18). Just starting taking him out on the trails. We're still working on staying out of the way of other riders and not rushing off to greet other dogs. He's really picked up on the "back" command though.

Most people think he's a lab puppy as they aren't used to liver GSPs, especially one w/out a cropped tail. Amazing trail and running dogs. Definitely not for lazy people as they have to burn the energy off daily.


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

Kelly always wanted to run with the bike but her long coat just made it too much. Here she is playing with one of the cats in the blanket cave.


----------



## sailorlee15 (Apr 28, 2009)

awesome thread so far!


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a weenie dog at home but this thread is really making me want a dog that can run the trails with me.


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

*first ride with my new puppy*

Riding with my new puggle puppy and her older sister who is a husky mix.


----------



## Glen Campbell (Oct 15, 2007)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Only 5 1/2 months old and you are running already? I would slow down if you dont want your pooch to have serious bone and joint problems when it gets older. The bones havent fully developed at 5 1/2 months and you can A. stunt it, B. seriously injure it long term. Just some food for thought dont run your dog hard unless you have been to a vet and the vet says it should be okay to run.


Yes that is true.


----------



## nanochef (Mar 9, 2011)

amazing thread. heres a shot of my best riding pal. he gets all excited as soon as i put my gear on, let alone say the words "B-I-K-E R-I-D-E". his name's 'KILO'


----------



## magarnigel (Feb 16, 2008)

How well does he do on the rides? When I take my boxer, he wants to go into a full out sprint and ends up getting super winded in no time. It's hard to get him to trot at a slower pace.


----------



## nanochef (Mar 9, 2011)

He does surprisingly well. He has a slightly longer snout, more "American style" as opposed to the Europeans; from what I was told, maybe it helps. He can do 10k - 15k well, if it's hot he barely lasts 10mins, so I generally leave him at home.


----------



## magarnigel (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah mine has a longer snout as well. I need to just get him leashed and force him to slow his pace I guess.


----------



## w8liftr (Aug 19, 2006)

Beautiful boxer. I love my boxer, he is a great member of our family. I think 1/3 of their body mass is tongue!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

That's so maddening to hear these stories, but sadly they're not uncommon  Thanks for rescuing that cute pup, wish someone had found them sooner and all survived  I just had an old abandoned Rottwielder wonder in my yard, pure skin and bones on his last legs, nursed him back to health and have found him a new home.


boostinzx said:


> My new riding buddy "Ellie" a rescue (we are pretty sure she is English Springer Spaniel). Her and 4 of her brothers and sisters were found in a box outside an animal shelter that was closed for the weekend. It was 90+ degrees outside and only 3 of the pups made it once someone finally found the box, and it wasn't even a person from the shelter that found them
> 
> I have never ridden a bike with a dog before (leashed or unleashed), and she's actually my first dog ever . So far with small trips around our neighborhood she has been doing pretty well... She doesn't run in front, just stays behind or to the side, but gets distracted pretty easily, and doesn't like the sound of the gears changing yet ... Hopefully she will turn into a good trail companion, she sure has stolen my heart


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

Spartacus loves to run the trails with us. 
Though this heat and humidity is tough on him. We ride about 2 miles out and wait on a friend that's walking and to take Sparky back to the trailhead. He barks and looks back at us, because he wants to still run with us.

He's learn to catch and drink water as I spray it out of my hydration pack hose.
We all carrying extra water to try and keep him cooled down.
And he knows where to look for water and cool spots.




























The other Sunday I had to work and we didn't get to go for a ride/run in the woods.
When I got home later that evening, Spartacus was mad a growled at me.

He also loves to go with me as I do trail work. He roams around, but stays in the general area.

Then he knows whats up when we start loading up the camper and bikes!

Sparky has "his" spot in one of the corner sections of the C shaped table seats.









I'm so glad we stopped by the Humane Society that Christmas Eve Day of 2010 :thumbsup:


----------



## FJ29er (Oct 21, 2008)

Here is Jemma. She's a 4 month-old white Boxer. Couldn't be sweeter...


----------



## solo24 (Aug 13, 2011)

let me add to the small Syb croud

Shiloh and Kailah (sisters) then









now


----------



## nanochef (Mar 9, 2011)

Gorgeous whiteboxer, sorry i am a little bias guys/gals. 

The huskies are also nice, where abouts do you live? How do they hold in the heat? We were thinking of gettin another dog.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

It was a brutally tough decision, but so far the cutest dog picture on this page goes to this guy. +reps for you


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

NicoleB28 said:


> for any of you who ride with dogs, at what age should they stop "mountain biking"? my dog loves it so much. she freaks out when i have my bike clothes on. there will be a point when i just cant take her any more and its really sad.


How big she? I have two dogs. One is a german shepherd lab and the other is border collie / pointer mix. Just this year, the GS/Lab mix slowed down a lot. She started limping after rides and doesn't quite have the endurance. She's a very big girl at just a shade under 100lbs.. I suspect if it wasn't for here limp with is likely some sort of early arthritis, she might be able to hang on a little longer... Is indeed sad as she absolutely loves it.


----------



## solo24 (Aug 13, 2011)

nanochef said:


> Gorgeous whiteboxer, sorry i am a little bias guys/gals.
> 
> The huskies are also nice, where abouts do you live? How do they hold in the heat? We were thinking of gettin another dog.


We are in Jupiter, Florida and they do fine in the heat. Their heavy coats actually help them regulate their body temp and also protect them from the harmfull UV light. They do go nuts in the winter and hardly want to come inside. There is a fairly large Husky owner group here in S.Florida.


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> It was a brutally tough decision, but so far the cutest dog picture on this page goes to this guy. +reps for you


Thanks!!


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

rlb81 said:


> My girl looks remarkably similar! She's 40-45 lbs also, we think she's either whippet and pit bull or whippet and ACD. We've only had her 6 months, we think she's almost 2. Her passion is chasing bugs indoors. She'd never stop running away if I let her off leash on the trails!


Pretty Girl!


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

NicoleB28 said:


> my poor dog is approaching 8 years old. she was doing very well, but i think she might be starting to slow down a bit. which is too bad because i'm riding faster and going longer distances these days. she's still in really good shape, but starts to trot at around 8 miles (i mean, MY 8 miles, which is probably more like 9 or 10 for her since she's always running back and forth).
> 
> for any of you who ride with dogs, at what age should they stop "mountain biking"? my dog loves it so much. she freaks out when i have my bike clothes on. there will be a point when i just cant take her any more and its really sad.


---
IMHO They can keep mtb-ing to the end, if you make adjustments. Long fast DH's are really hard on dogs who will always try to keep you in sight.
My dog was a great hiking dog that at 8 started to get stiff after long hikes. Started him on glucoseamine condroitin pills, that really helped. Even as a pup, most rides would beat him up due to the faster speeds of mtb-ing. So, I took him on shorter technical rides, and for trail work/rides. Of course he was pissed, and I felt guilty, so when I got a new bike, I turned my old steed into a SS, with a low gear ( 34x20). This was a good solution, and he was able to do 5-7 mile rides. Just kept him in sight, and from pushing too hard. At 10, he started to take many more sniff breaks, and was able to enjoy the taste of trail freedom that he loved so dearly until the very end at age 12. Hope this helps, FW


----------



## chemitaa (Dec 12, 2008)

Good photos.


----------



## mr.scott (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

My best friend, Dino at five 1/2 years old. He's given interest to my bike. Hopefully he will be out on the trails soon.










He love's his bear too.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Dino is a very handsome guy!


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

Buddy dog. Jesse. Super camper.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

smilinsteve said:


> Dino is a very handsome guy!


Thank you!


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

LCdaveH, that last shot definitely has the "not sure if serious?" look. rofl


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

*First ride*

Well, today was the day Dino and I hit the trails. I was worried at first as to what he would do. So we get to the trail head and I take his leash off. He's like um, what are you doing. I'm like it's cool dude. So we start off with a nice hill climb and he blows up it and I'm like cool but not cool cause he didn't stop. I get to the top and he's waiting. Cool. He's thinking your fat and out of shape dad. Well, this turned into the most fun the two of us have had in a while. I think he was born for this or something cause there was no problems at all for the first time out. We did run into another mtb'r and Dino was so happy he just kept following me which I was really excited about sense normally he's like "wana play". We couldn't stay long cause the sun was setting and the mosquito's were out in full force. The one time I did stop to take a pic only one came out ok. He was looking at me like wtf dude a photo op.... come on lets go. Sorry for the long post just really excited about our ride together for the first time and good outcome. 
Towards the end of our ride at the top of a twisty hill.









Post ride chillen on the lawn.


----------



## Shawnee 1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Callie the trail dog. 100% deaf. Loves to herd bikes.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

since my last picture didnt show up. Here is my girl Arya, my baddass mountain-biking redbone coonhound mix (7.5 years old).


----------



## chickenowa (Sep 8, 2011)

This is Kesi  My Syb :thumbsup:


----------



## saint urho (Aug 24, 2011)

sasha and bike by Saint Urho, on Flickr

Here's Sasha after an exploratory ride in Fish Creek park.

We use a K9 Bike Jogger when we're out on the trails... she usually accompanies me on my recovery days and helps keep me at her fast walking pace.. about 14 km/hour. If and when we find a clear section of trail in the off leash I'll let her go.. she likes to lead and there is no way I can pass her.. she always has more speed.

She stays pretty close when off-leash.. but her prey drive is too strong (she's a rescue from the wilds of southern Alberta) and she's always hunting. Not too bad if we're in squirrel and jack rabbit territory.. but she's also interested in skunks and porcupines and coyotes and motorcylces.. and those are a nightmare. She's chased deer as well.. fortunately it was winter and she didn't have a chance through the chest deep snow. Looking forward to attempting some bike jouring when the snow flies.


----------



## spadmike (Oct 6, 2008)

Any Corgi or Sheltie's with passion out there?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

the only corgi and sheltie i knew was fairly useless as an outdoor dog...it was an indoor dog that ddint do a lot of fast running for obvious reasons


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Question: I just got a dog from the local humane society a few weeks ago. She's a "jackabee", aka mutt, aka Beagle/Jack Russel terrier. She's not that big and I'm wondering if she'll do OK on the trails. Anyone take their smaller dogs on trail rides?

Obviously the Beagle side of her would run for miles as that is what they're bred for. The Jack Russell I'm not so sure. She's about 20# at almost 6 months of age, and the vet says she'll probably be in the 25# range at full grown. She loves her walks and will keep up with me fine at an all out sprint. Anyways, here's a pic of Bell, the little troublemaker...










And here she is on a short hike with the family:


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

This is my buddy Hatcher, he rides the trails of GG park in San Fran, gets right by my back tire and stays there, until he peels off to take a dump


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

sfgiantsfan: that's an outcast 29er right? How do you like it?


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Question: I just got a dog from the local humane society a few weeks ago. She's a "jackabee", aka mutt, aka Beagle/Jack Russel terrier. She's not that big and I'm wondering if she'll do OK on the trails. Anyone take their smaller dogs on trail rides?
> 
> I have a puggle who I take on rides and she does great!


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

This is Sheila. I found her covered in mud, malnourished, and abandoned on the side of the state highway on the Navajo Reservation in northern Arizona. She had lost all her puppy teeth, had parasites, and was terrified of people and the world. After 2 months, she started to trust me and became my hiking and biking companion. She is now a healthy and fast 45 lb "Rez dawg", has biked with me in Gooseberry, Brian Head, Durango, Lake Tahoe, and more, plus has summited 10 of Colorado's 14er mountains and hiked the John Muir Trail. And she is only 2.5 years old. She's one lucky dog (and I'm quite lucky I found her).
As a little pup:


Doin' what she loves best:


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Great story. Good job.


----------



## Shooter98 (Aug 26, 2011)

This is Maggie, 1/2 Border Collis and 1/2 Pit. Absolutely the best dog I've ever had hands down. She sticks to me like glue on the trails, I'm almost afraid she's going to get sucked into the rear tire. Video is coming soon


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

3blackbikes: sad and great story!


----------



## Shooter98 (Aug 26, 2011)

Maggie and I.
Mike & Maggie - YouTube


----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> since my last picture didnt show up. Here is my girl Arya, my baddass mountain-biking redbone coonhound mix (7.5 years old).


Very cute!!  Pretty dog too! :thumbsup:

I guess I need to get some pics of my Aussie posted.


----------



## cooldaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

my 4 year old Vizsla having a blast on a local trail


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Scottish deerhound passion.










Yes, that is a rifle in the background.  He hunts with me.










Can jump...










He is 34" at the shoulder, 92lbs and is not quite full grown yet.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Not pure Corgi, but I believe it's some of what he has in his mix  My little guy can't go far, furthest I've done is 7 miles and he seemed to do alright with frequent stops. He's about


spadmike said:


> Any Corgi or Sheltie's with passion out there?


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

My trail buddy, Biscuit at 5 years old he has to cut back on the mileage. he's good for 5-7
still.


----------



## cmanco (Oct 27, 2009)

*German Shorthaired Pointer*

Abby my gsp already has passion. She's only 5 months old so no long rides yet but I take her on short 20 minute rides to burn off some energy.


----------



## samwb (Jul 30, 2011)

First time out together last weekend with a few shots on the gopro. Ive just got into the sport and this was my first proper ride and i can say I'm addicted!!!

Chasing my bike









Waiting for my partner
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-KuHzHQf8dH8/ToZbcXKxpfI/AAAAAAAAASE/K-n51jeyXKg/s1600/PICT0110.JPG


----------



## kzlucas (Apr 12, 2011)

gotta love the doggie cam


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

*Yukon dog pics*

Here are some from this summer in the Yukon. Every ride here has at least one dog, usually more than that.

Micheal Bolton and Marley:


From Mt. Mac


From Mt. Mac

My dog Starbuck:


Sierra on her Singlespeed by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


Becker Creek by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


Becker Creek by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr

See also a video of Starbuck in action: Boogaloo on Vimeo

Paul and Max:


Paul and Max by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

my dog has passion for the mtbr forums! yes this is her on my lap as i surf this thread


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Gotta take him out for a ride sometime, if he ever gets his lazy butt up!


----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

StuLax18 said:


> Gotta take him out for a ride sometime, if he ever gets his lazy butt up!


That's either a really small couch or a really big dog! 

Mine is being lazy too....it is raining out and you couldn't get him to go outside if the house was on fire.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Haha should be a normal sized couch. He's not that big, but when he stretches out like that, he takes up a lot of room. Normally he sits in the right corner, and I sit on the left.


----------



## armyguy (Oct 5, 2011)

ok so I have one of the laziest dogs ever, but he is pretty cool, he goes everywhere with me..
































He loves to swim but he sinks so he has to wear his life jacket, as long as he has it on he is good to go!!


----------



## ikkin (Jul 17, 2008)

^^^^your bulldog is awesome!

My dog Rudy is a 2 year old French Brittany = 30lbs of trail ripper. Little man can run forever. I have to leash him up on breaks and force him to take a breather. This is 10 miles in. Leash him too long and he starts crying to run again. Also the happiest, sweetest, friendliest dog I've ever met.










He's got passion for skiing, too.


----------



## ynot89 (Jun 15, 2007)

Great pics! Can't wait to get a dog once I get out of college and train it to go with me! Must be such a rewarding feeling bombing the trails w/ a loyal dog right behind ya.

Question: With the brittany's hunting history, does it tend to get distracted and run off the trail when it picks up a scent? I know they say that Vizslas, Australian Cattle Dogs, and Australian Sheppards all make pretty good trail dogs.


----------



## DashRiprock™®© (May 20, 2011)

I'm sure it's been stated before, and perhaps even within this very thread, but if not I'll say it: If everybody owned a dog and rode a mountain bike, the world would be a _much_ happier place. .

Dash


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Harley, my 7 yo boxer, has passion. Crappy cell phone camera...


----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

My buddy Rowdy. Almost 1 year old Aussie Shepherd mix.










Always has one ear up and one down...


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I cant take mine riding because she takes off at the sight of ANYTHING. I had to chase her for half a mile the other night because she got out and saw a cat. But shes practically my daughter and wouldnt know what to do without her.

Sonja









And this is our little guy, hes a little to short in the well, everything area, to go on the trails but hes an awesome little dog, extremely protective, and extremely loving.


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

This fearsome creature is dispassionate about everything except fetching & swimming.


----------



## BORDERCOLLIE (Sep 1, 2011)

Bubbles & Me said:


> Where I go I seldom see anyone else.
> It is however mostly public forest and public land and I have just has much right to be there with my dog and use it in my way as the guy without one or the person on a horse or the person on a motorcycle or the birdwatcher or fisherman or hunter.
> I understand there motivations and reasons for being there and respect that and acomadate them and am courtious an tolerant of them.
> Most if not all are the same for me.
> If someone told me I can't let my dog off the leash even out in the middle of the woods. Well.. I mean come on


 so lets say you are on a trail system that does not allow dogs off leash, and a panel of mixed trail users comes to the conclusion that dogs should be on leash...you would follow trail etiquette and/or the law?


----------



## Bobcanride (Aug 30, 2006)

*Pele on a 44 miler,*

Two weeks later we did 55 miles, w/ 8K feet of climbing, he ate 12 hot dogs to keep up! Actually I did the eating to keep up. He did finally slow down on the last descent! I may have had to turn my head before he caught up.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Bobcanride said:


> Two weeks later we did 55 miles, w/ 8K feet of climbing, he ate 12 hot dogs to keep up! Actually I did the eating to keep up. He did finally slow down on the last descent! I may have had to turn my head before he caught up.


That's a lot. I'm no vet and have herd a lot of mixed info in regards to mileage, stress age etc, but I'd be worried that i'd be causing my dog joint problems down the road.


----------



## Patagrande (Jul 26, 2010)

When my wife decided to grow older faster than me and stop riding, she asked me what I would want in a female riding partner.

After careful consideration I told her I would like her to be fast, have a large chest, a wasp like waist and powerful long slim legs, with preferably blue or green eyes.

If you consider Lucy has one blue eye an the other half blue and half yellow, which in theory mixes into green, I think for once she got it right.





































She even talks! In this picture I was trying to talk her into going down this steep trail, and she was going "Hell No I Wont Go, Hell No I Wont Go"

PG


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Black and white one is one year old Lina and the black one is 9 year old Kayden


----------



## mtber13 (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow, I wish i could do the same with my cats


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

cooldaddy said:


> my 4 year old Vizsla having a blast on a local trail


That is so cool. Im jealous. I think he got some air at 2:04. My Vizsla will be 3 in January, and I dont think he would do that. I started riding on the street with him to get used to being around bikes (hes scared of everything) but I think I might have got him too used to being next to me instead of in front or behind that it might cause some troubles on the trails. I took him for a bunch of walks at the local trails and he freezes up at any man made wooden structures.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

sorry, have to post this.

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/161553


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

Here is an edit my Labradoodle and I cranked out this spring.. I am really glad she decided not to huck that last jump with me.. I love this dog.. We also just got a Standard poodle so I will have to trail dogs soon.. The only bad thing about them is their long hair.. they look so damn ugly shaved but its the only way that they can stay half way clean when they are out and about in the woods all the time..

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/179421/l/

Beacon hill edit with my Trail dog.. on pinkbike.com


----------



## tuffgrrl (Sep 21, 2011)

i am looking for a good dog to be a trail dog with me and the bf. anyone that has one can you help and a breed . i keep looking at all breeds and i am have a hard time choosing . i love dogs and i have 1 and so does the bf but mine is twoo little and his has health problem that provent him to go out . help !!!!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

tuffgrrl said:


> i am looking for a good dog to be a trail dog with me and the bf. anyone that has one can you help and a breed . i keep looking at all breeds and i am have a hard time choosing . i love dogs and i have 1 and so does the bf but mine is twoo little and his has health problem that provent him to go out . help !!!!


Most will recommend the breed they own. So in keeping with my prediction, I recommend a golden retriever, sweet dogs, great temperaments towards other dogs and people, dedicated to pleasing! Run them a lot and don't over feed them, they'll have a happy fulfilled life.


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

@swan3609 - nice edit bro, looks like a really fun trail, and the dog seems to be having a great time too.


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

@tuffgirl - I would go with a short hair breed, this will keep it easy to clean the dog after the trail rides. Also, choose a sturdy breed, like a rodesian(sp?) ridge back, which might be overly sturdy, but you get the point. I would stay away from pure breeds also, #1 because I think that all dogs should be gotten at the pound (save a life), and #2 even if you find a pure breed at the pound, they generally have much more health problems, than mixes.

If you end up getting a puppy, don't run the dog hard until at least 1 yr. That's how hip problems start.

Best of luck with your choice, choose an athletic breed and you'll have tons of fun.


----------



## ruxin (Jan 30, 2011)

good video

Downhill mountain biking at The Lookout (Swinley Forest) - GoPro HD - YouTube


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Trail dog in training. She's still a bit young for anything over 5 miles, but I'm looking forward to some longer rides this spring.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Spot the dog ... is passionate about sheep racing.










Warren.


----------



## YellowToys (Jun 20, 2011)

Not sure about riding but she sure can fly...









And an old buddy that is still missed but not forgotten.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

*australian kelpies...*



Wild Wassa said:


> Spot the dog ... is passionate about sheep racing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have one of those!


----------



## samwb (Jul 30, 2011)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Trail dog in training. She's still a bit young for anything over 5 miles, but I'm looking forward to some longer rides this spring.


is she a full beagle or beagle x? Looks really cool reason being i have the beagle from an earlier page and wondering how you find her nose on the trail?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

She's a shelter dog, and the vet thinks it's a Jack Russel and Beagle mix. That would explain the bobbed tail and the feverish lap sprinting around my yard . So far she doesn't seem to have much of a nose, which is a surprise. I have her off leash quite a bit in certain areas of our park, and the only thing she takes off after is other dogs. She would seriously go home with another person if they had a fun dog to play with.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Snowman passion*

Early snow:madman:


----------



## muddywings (Apr 28, 2004)

*Tundra Cam*

she can't run with me on the bike but thought people here would get a kick out of it:


----------



## WMBigs (Jul 11, 2009)

On the trail in Grizzly country Montana. Dogs love it!
The brindle is Riggley, she is a pound puppy about 3 years old now. She loves to lead the way and quick to let me pass if bombing down the trail. 
The fawn is Tanner, got him as a pup. he is about 6 years now. Not quite the runner that Riggley is. Both are bold and fearless, a comfort when in bear country. 
We have another boxer- Tyson. Another pound puppy at 13 years. His trail time is limited to short hikes now.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

2010 trip to the Grand Canyon. I took my dog Sam on a 32 mile ride. We ran into all sorts of weather. I had to wrap him up to keep him warm. We had a great time!


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

Here´s our little b***h:










She´s still too young to be taken to the trails with a bike. She knows the trail and never lets me out of sight. Can´t wait to go biking with her.


----------



## spclays1 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have started riding with my 2 yellow Labs. They bring home 10-20 ticks after every ride and Frontline ain't helping.......tick's suck...


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

spclays1 said:


> I have started riding with my 2 yellow Labs. They bring home 10-20 ticks after every ride and Frontline ain't helping.......tick's suck...


Frontline will not keep the ticks off, it just kills them when they start drinking.


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

My five year old Labradoodle Murphy loves the trail. 

Funny thing is once he sees the camelbak bluetube he goes nuts.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

OK I normally wouldn't comment on a thread like this, but WTF is going on with this shot LOL? Is this photoshoped?



Wild Wassa said:


> Spot the dog ... is passionate about sheep racing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## samwb (Jul 30, 2011)

motard5 said:


> OK I normally wouldn't comment on a thread like this, but WTF is going on with this shot LOL? Is this photoshoped?


Not my photo but i wouldn't think so, i'm from New Zealand and thats how the sheepdogs get over the sheep in tight pens from what i understand? Someone might have more info but I've seen many kelpies and border collies do it.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

samwb said:


> Not my photo but i wouldn't think so, i'm from New Zealand and thats how the sheepdogs get over the sheep in tight pens from what i understand? Someone might have more info but I've seen many kelpies and border collies do it.


it's called backing. after a race is packed with sheep, a kelpie will walk on the backs and/or bark in order to get them to move to the next race or loading pen etc.

not all kelpies back, but a good percentage do.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Today he led.


----------



## meatpants (Mar 20, 2007)

jsord said:


> i knew my next dog would have to like mtn biking, so after a lot of research....


Dude- you got the dog from Mad Max!!!!!! Awesome!!!!


----------



## nick6sic6 (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's my boy...








I don't know why he flips out when se sees me on my bike though.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Taking a break.


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

Just finished a 10 mile quick ride. Have been running her since she was 8 weeks old. She now is 18 months and averages 120 miles per week. She would do more if I had the time. After a 30 mile ride she has just warmed up.

w

I believe when you start running a dog has to do a lot with the breed. They are decendents of wolves. Somehow I do not think they waited in the woods for 2 years before they would start hunting. The hip problems are from genetics through breeding.


----------



## imiller (Sep 13, 2009)

Jwind said:


> Black and white one is one year old Lina and the black one is 9 year old Kayden


Jwind what type of dog and/or mix is Lina? Our little one looks just like her but brown and white, but we have no clue what kind she is.


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

My 1y/o 65lb mutt can do 10mi+ biking and 6+hrs hiking with no problem. 
Bike Jump with Capone - YouTube


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

imiller said:


> Jwind what type of dog and/or mix is Lina? Our little one looks just like her but brown and white, but we have no clue what kind she is.


We don't know either. She was a rescue. She has some ticking like a pointer but her fur is quite as course and it's just a little bit longer. Shelter told us border collie. Best bet would be some sort of mix between that Australian shepherd and pointer. But who really knows.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Getting ready for today's ride.
I would like to thank cinnamon toast crunch for this.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

*16 well behaved dogs*

had this emailed to me
freerunning sleddogs - YouTube


----------



## Tackle (Sep 5, 2011)

After a good Ride...


----------



## ruxin (Jan 30, 2011)

that's truly amazing



rjedoaks said:


> had this emailed to me
> freerunning sleddogs - YouTube


----------



## ruxin (Jan 30, 2011)

Ruxin's a rescue as well, he loves following the bike


----------



## SHNIPE (Jun 14, 2006)

Let me introduce you to EPIC!!! (aka Fred)

Epic found US during a bikepacking trip up north of Phoenix. No collar, no chip. Super sweet, happy to see us he lead us to the trail we intended to ride towards home.. 50 miles away. He stayed with us. 7 miles later we realized he was not turning back and probably did not have family or a home up near the drop off. It was apparent that HE was dropped off... and left behind 

Epic finished that trip with us and is now family. He resides with my buddy and his two boxers and fits RIGHT IN!


















































Finally at his new home with Pabla and Dakota


----------



## somanygoodbikes (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice hound-y looking fellow. I hope he's got a chip now in his forever home.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

SHNIPE;8633906
Epic finished that trip with us and is now family. He resides with my buddy and his two boxers and fits RIGHT IN!
[/QUOTE said:


> He looks a little like my rescue, Jasper. Jasper has spots all over his skin under his fur. He's just shy of 50# and can run like the wind. The other dog is an all day trotter, not much for running if she can help it.


----------



## hball (May 22, 2004)

not mine but she has got passion! :thumbsup:

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/227689/l/

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/227689/ on pinkbike.com


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

hball said:


> not mine but she has got passion! :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/227689/l/
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/227689/ on pinkbike.com


This made me smile.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

veryavgwhtguy said:


> This fearsome creature is dispassionate about everything except fetching & swimming.


Chessie? We've got a 5yo one who loves fetching and swimming, and will try to do that as much as she can when shes riding with us. She comes into work with me and will take a tennis ball and place it behind your back and the chair demanding it to be thrown. She'll walk around the entire office doing this and staring until it moves. She's earned the nickname "statue".

She's done 25+ miles with us and when we get home all she wants to do is fetch.

Love it


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Leaving Facebook... | Facebook

Not my video and not my dog. Could be a repeat...but dang. Dog does a double! (I did not scour 25 pages to see if this is a repost)

Sorry if you can't watch.


----------



## hball (May 22, 2004)

giantbikeboy said:


> ...(I did not scour 25 pages to see if this is a repost) ...


do not look that far. just 2-3 post above yours....


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hutch3637 said:


> Today he led.


My all time favorite dog, the Boxer.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

CS2 said:


> My all time favorite dog, the Boxer.


Boxers are the best!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

CS2 said:


> My all time favorite dog, the Boxer.


Thanks! Boxer's are like having a kid lol.


----------



## Freemtnrider (Jun 13, 2007)

This is Molly. My Fiancee and I picked her up from a shelter this past August. Shes part Beagle and part Brittany. She came from down south where her original owners dropper her off at a kill shelter. She's had heart worms and a growth remover from her neck. 
She loves running and we just started working with her off leash. Her recall is excellent so far and she just loves to make us happy now I just have to figure out how to get her to not chase deer. We hope to have her biking with us in the next month or so. 
Her first day with us... so happy to have a home!








With her new toy








First day with a little room to roam








In heaven with us on the couch!


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

I love taking my staffy out riding but the bitumen destroys her feet. I am trying to find a set of boots for her. Does anyone have suggestions of what to buy and where? I am in Australia so an internet shop or somewhere local would be great. Where I live we dont get snow so that isnt a consideration. I am thinking of these-
AVERY GREENHEAD GEAR GHG NEOPRENE HITOP HI-TOP HIGH-TOP DOG BOOTS KW-1


----------



## IcecreamLtDan (Aug 1, 2010)

Freemtnrider said:


> This is Molly. My Fiancee and I picked her up from a shelter this past August. Shes part Beagle and part Brittany. She came from down south where her original owners dropper her off at a kill shelter. She's had heart worms and a growth remover from her neck.
> She loves running and we just started working with her off leash. Her recall is excellent so far and she just loves to make us happy now I just have to figure out how to get her to not chase deer. We hope to have her biking with us in the next month or so.
> Her first day with us... so happy to have a home!


That's awesome, I always love to read stories about animals being adopted from the shelter and seeing how happy they look to have a new forever home!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

So many good dogs with bad dog owners


----------



## zmtthw (Apr 13, 2007)

Great stuff, here is my little pup, Presta.

Z


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

dont encourage him


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

Anonymous said:


> So many good dogs with bad dog owners


You should probably clarify that statement....


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

From NSMB;

Man's Best Friend | NSMB.e.MAGAZINE - Freeride, Extreme and North Shore style Mountain Biking


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

catnash said:


> From NSMB;
> 
> Man's Best Friend | NSMB.e.MAGAZINE - Freeride, Extreme and North Shore style Mountain Biking


Great video, thanks for posting. I've got a little Staffy named Max, and he's far too stocky, with short legs, to keep up with me on the dh. The rangers put out poison baits for feral foxes and cats here in Australia, so you can't take your eye off your dog for a moment.


----------



## MuttX7 (Oct 9, 2011)

For those of you whose dog runs alongside while you ride, did it just happen naturally or did you have to work at it? I'd love to be able to take my dog with me, even just if it's in the field behind my house. The thing is I got him after he was already 18 months old and he's afraid of my bike. Not barking and growling scared, when I climb on my bike, he runs to the house and won't come near me. I'm trying to get him used to it by sitting near it and having him come to me but he's still afraid of my bike when I'm on it.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

MuttX7 said:


> For those of you whose dog runs alongside while you ride, did it just happen naturally or did you have to work at it? I'd love to be able to take my dog with me, even just if it's in the field behind my house. The thing is I got him after he was already 18 months old and he's afraid of my bike. Not barking and growling scared, when I climb on my bike, he runs to the house and won't come near me. I'm trying to get him used to it by sitting near it and having him come to me but he's still afraid of my bike when I'm on it.


His being phobic about it is weird, what you're doing sounds like a good intro. If your dog will walk with you, like heel without the use of a leed, then he should follow you on the bike. Any well trained dog should do this, which is remarkably few. The carrot works better than the stick, but you have to be very strict with them during the learning phase, keep on at them every time they want to do their own thing, or they just won't get it. This might take 6 months or more of constant training, every time you go for walk. Once they're completely obedient you can basicaly let them run free, doing doggy stuff they love, like sniffing bums and pissing on things, but _always strictly within the boundries you've set them_, (ie. stay off the road, don't lag too far behind or get too far ahead) safe in the knowledge one quick whistle or command word will have them back at your side within moments. Good for the dog and good for you, everyone wins. I'm no professional, but I've had several happy, healthy, very obedient dogs, none of which ever went to formal obedience training. Good luck.


----------



## WMBigs (Jul 11, 2009)

MuttX7 said:


> For those of you whose dog runs alongside while you ride, did it just happen naturally or did you have to work at it? I'd love to be able to take my dog with me, even just if it's in the field behind my house. The thing is I got him after he was already 18 months old and he's afraid of my bike. Not barking and growling scared, when I climb on my bike, he runs to the house and won't come near me. I'm trying to get him used to it by sitting near it and having him come to me but he's still afraid of my bike when I'm on it.


I keep my bikes in the house. When the dogs get too rowdy, sometimes one will fall over when they bump into it. Then they all run for cover when it comes to life. Maybe put the food bowl by the bike. My dogs do about anything for food. Our youngest is a natural, leading the way when I'm slower and following when she is slower. She goes nuts now when she see's me loading up. Funny, she only gets excited when the mtn bike is getting prepped. They don't go with when riding the other bikes.


----------



## ocsawdust (Apr 30, 2011)

this is THEE best thread. I dont take mine on the trails, but around town and along the beach trails here in socal. rigged up a burly flat bed trailer for her. she is soon to be 14 so the rides are shorter but the smile on her face is incredible. makes me smile! just sucks that she is soo old now.... some birds will outlive man, but a dog, your BEST friend...love seeing a HAPPY dog!


----------



## kissmyKONA (May 26, 2011)

Thank you man!!!!! And your dog is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

^ lol my dog is 65lbs, no way am I carrying him on my bike anywheres.

he loves to run and be outside and I got him used to my bike when he was young, so now he goes apesh*t when I get it out. He'll heel behind me getting on the trails and get out of my way on the downhills, then pass me uphill. Just practice, practice, practice


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

Truckee Trash said:


> Chessie? We've got a 5yo one who loves fetching and swimming, and will try to do that as much as she can when shes riding with us. She comes into work with me and will take a tennis ball and place it behind your back and the chair demanding it to be thrown. She'll walk around the entire office doing this and staring until it moves. She's earned the nickname "statue".
> 
> She's done 25+ miles with us and when we get home all she wants to do is fetch.
> 
> Love it


That's right! you can see her teeth are worn flat from digging rocks out of streams.:nono: Not much of a runner though. She's more of a trail _work _dog that likes to lay in the cool dirt exactly where you are trying to bench cut.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

small video of my dog riding.

http://www.facebook.com/v/290703194307989" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="400" height="224">


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

MuttX7 said:


> For those of you whose dog runs alongside while you ride, did it just happen naturally or did you have to work at it? I'd love to be able to take my dog with me, even just if it's in the field behind my house. The thing is I got him after he was already 18 months old and he's afraid of my bike. Not barking and growling scared, when I climb on my bike, he runs to the house and won't come near me. I'm trying to get him used to it by sitting near it and having him come to me but he's still afraid of my bike when I'm on it.


I thought my dog would be horrible at it, but I swear there's something in dogs that just tells them to run with you. Although he is trained to heel right next to me when walking, so I assume that helps. I can basically take off as fast a he can run, and he will keep right next to me. Singletrack gets a little sketch if he cuts me off, but in the open it's fine. I don't think he was ever scared of the bike, so that may be your biggest obstacle.


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Nov 14, 2010)

18 months old and with me for every ride over the last year.

Village Park with Murph Dec 5th - YouTube

(not sure why i can't embed video)


----------



## MuttX7 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks m0ngy, WMBigs and StuLax18 for your comments. Diesel is just a weird dog and I'm not sure what his original owner did to cause him to be as neurotic as he is. He's people friendly but scared of my bike, cell phone, a camera, and a bunch of other weird stuff. I'm gonna move his food bowl near my bike, continue to try and walk my bike when I walk him, and just try to get him used to the bike. I'm definitely going to wait until he doesn't have any problems running with me while I ride out back before I even consider taking him to any trails.


----------



## HMFIC (Oct 22, 2005)

My Birthday present!!!!

@5 weeks










@4 mos +/-, after walking him on trail to get him used to sights, smells....seems happy










@5mos +/-, first short ride on trail....just to see how he would do...did great!



















Just relaxing.....


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

^ what kind of dog is that? Looks almost exactly like my mutt


----------



## HMFIC (Oct 22, 2005)

ak_cowboy said:


> ^ what kind of dog is that? Looks almost exactly like my mutt


<shrug>

I was told he was a Lab. But arent all black or tan mutts referred to as "Labs"?


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

Lol pretty much. Mine is a little more shaggy than that, but his momma was a poodle too. His sire was a thief in the night though


----------



## saint urho (Aug 24, 2011)

Sasha suffered a sports injury on Saturday. We rode together down to the off-leash and I let her loose to sniff rabbit trails. She raced around and as she was making a cut in the snow let out a tiny "yip" and came up lame in the right hind leg. Diagnosed as an ACL /MCL tear and treatment prescribed is oral anti-inflammatory and rest.
She doesn't appear to be in pain, is pretty eager to follow squirrel scent in the backyard and needs to be restrained from running up and down the stairs on her three good legs. It's heartbreaking to have her out of commission, we only go out for relief, the remainder of the time she's at full rest. I'm hoping to see her put some weight on her foot within a week, and I'm hoping she'll be able to walk and hike this summer. Her off-leash and bike ride times are finished at 5 years old.


sasha by Saint Urho, on Flickr


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

saint urho said:


> Sasha suffered a sports injury on Saturday. We rode together down to the off-leash and I let her loose to sniff rabbit trails. She raced around and as she was making a cut in the snow let out a tiny "yip" and came up lame in the right hind leg. Diagnosed as an ACL /MCL tear and treatment prescribed is oral anti-inflammatory and rest.
> She doesn't appear to be in pain, is pretty eager to follow squirrel scent in the backyard and needs to be restrained from running up and down the stairs on her three good legs. It's heartbreaking to have her out of commission, we only go out for relief, the remainder of the time she's at full rest. I'm hoping to see her put some weight on her foot within a week, and I'm hoping she'll be able to walk and hike this summer. Her off-leash and bike ride times are finished at 5 years old.
> 
> 
> sasha by Saint Urho, on Flickr


That is a tough deal. I see in her eyes that her spirit is strong...I wouldn't write her off to bike running just yet. When I was a kid our english pointer broke her right rear leg and the vet. was pretty bleak about her future mobility. Nobody told her about that and she came back to about 95% until the later years when it did affect her toward the end. One can hope. Good luck in healing to sasha.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

saint urho said:


> Sasha suffered a sports injury on Saturday. We rode together down to the off-leash and I let her loose to sniff rabbit trails. She raced around and as she was making a cut in the snow let out a tiny "yip" and came up lame in the right hind leg. Diagnosed as an ACL /MCL tear and treatment prescribed is oral anti-inflammatory and rest.
> She doesn't appear to be in pain, is pretty eager to follow squirrel scent in the backyard and needs to be restrained from running up and down the stairs on her three good legs. It's heartbreaking to have her out of commission, we only go out for relief, the remainder of the time she's at full rest. I'm hoping to see her put some weight on her foot within a week, and I'm hoping she'll be able to walk and hike this summer. Her off-leash and bike ride times are finished at 5 years old.


That sucks. Happened to my dog last year. After a few months he recovered enough to run off leash again but the day after he'd get sore and hold up his rear leg. So I made sure to keep his running time limited and he's been staying home all last summer. In the fall I took him for some hikes and short bike rides and so far so good, no sign of him limping. Now that it's winter all the places I can ride with him are under snow, but I'm going to start getting him out on hikes with snowshoes. It's been a slow recovery, but it's better than a full tear that would require surgery.


----------



## wrcRS (Nov 14, 2010)

saint urho said:


> Sasha suffered a sports injury on Saturday. We rode together down to the off-leash and I let her loose to sniff rabbit trails. She raced around and as she was making a cut in the snow let out a tiny "yip" and came up lame in the right hind leg. Diagnosed as an ACL /MCL tear and treatment prescribed is oral anti-inflammatory and rest.
> She doesn't appear to be in pain, is pretty eager to follow squirrel scent in the backyard and needs to be restrained from running up and down the stairs on her three good legs. It's heartbreaking to have her out of commission, we only go out for relief, the remainder of the time she's at full rest. I'm hoping to see her put some weight on her foot within a week, and I'm hoping she'll be able to walk and hike this summer. Her off-leash and bike ride times are finished at 5 years old.
> 
> 
> sasha by Saint Urho, on Flickr


Our Lab had a tear in his knee as well. After a pretty invasive/painful surgery his knee is ok. We do take it easy now because if it happens again I don't know if we could put him through that kind of pain again.

Sorry to hear about Sasha.


----------



## samwb (Jul 30, 2011)

*My little guy*

Heres my beagle olly, just cruising around some single track in New Zealand. Sorry about the quality i still have the older gopro

Olly and the new Kona Stinky.m4v - YouTube


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

my new pup, oakley, a 5 month old boarder collie and lab mix that my girlfriend and i rescued, hoping to turn him into a trail dog, had him for just about 2 months now and have been taking him on walks on some of the local trails to get him acclimated to smells and sounds etc...


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

^ that's a good looking dog


----------



## crh911s (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is one half of my skijor, but now bikejor team. Palmer, a lab, is going on nine. In 2009 he had TPLO on his right knee and this followed my hip replacement in the same year. We no longer skijor but bikejor on the local trails but most of the time he's off the lead. From an obedience standpoint he is a high school graduate. On the trail he is 100% and has never fail me.








Here is the other half of our team, Dot, a border collie. She just turned three, and like her harness mate she is also a high school graduate. She is 100% and most of the time way ahead of me and Palmer. She's quick and instant. At one time Dot held the record for puppy push-ups, 30 in one minute.








On or off the lead our dogs need to be 100% with "leave-it", "on-by" and "come". There can not be any hesitation. When they acknowledge the command immediately mark the acknowledgement with "yes" and when done reward with a good treat and/or copious amounts of praise.


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

ak_cowboy said:


> ^ that's a good looking dog


thanks!


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

*Merry CLIFFmas*

First picture (not so much dignity)
Second picture (guarding the campsite on the last biking trip w/dignity in tact)


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

So cool. My good dog can't run and my runner dog won't be good.


----------



## dtsabas (Jun 21, 2008)

BZ. trail dog in training..


----------



## Chico2000 (Oct 20, 2006)

Chico. From today's ride.


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

Not much riding these days... but we do a fair amount of walking and x-c skiing with the dogs!


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

pitanan said:


> First picture (not so much dignity)


Oh, and BTW, I think dressing up dogs this way should be illegal! :nono:


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

My 10 month old mini aussie Zoey checkin out the scenery from a bluff at Lake Geode in Iowa. I started out by just riding around an open park with her on a leesh, but when we go to the state parks I let her run free. She usually won't get farther than 20 or 30 ft from me. Whenever there are people or dogs on the trail she will wait for me to get there before she approaches them. I have no idea how she learned to do that but it works out great.


----------



## casey (Jan 12, 2004)

guilev said:


> Not much riding these days... but we do a fair amount of walking and x-c skiing with the dogs!


Nice to see Wirehairs represented. The first two I had were constant trail companions. My current one follows her nose too much so she only joins me on hikes.


----------



## YellowToys (Jun 20, 2011)

MuttX7 said:


> Thanks m0ngy, WMBigs and StuLax18 for your comments. Diesel is just a weird dog and I'm not sure what his original owner did to cause him to be as neurotic as he is. He's people friendly but scared of my bike, cell phone, a camera, and a bunch of other weird stuff. I'm gonna move his food bowl near my bike, continue to try and walk my bike when I walk him, and just try to get him used to the bike. I'm definitely going to wait until he doesn't have any problems running with me while I ride out back before I even consider taking him to any trails.


It may take time.

We adopted a boxer-beagle mix about two years ago. Neighbor picked him up out of junkyard when he was near starved to death. He was timid and shy about everything - bikes, roller blades, skateboards, strollers....More than timid. He would nearly poop himself over bikes. And not nearly, either. We had one shame-filled stinky walk home from the park one day while my wife took the car and the "clean" dog home.

We made progress over time. We laid one of our bikes on the ground in the yard and put treats around and on the bike. He eventually ate them off the bike and touched the bike. Next step we took both dogs to a nearby parking lot at a park and rode them around on leashes next to our bikes. Ran them fast and his fear could not keep up with his happiness from running and being outside. Our other dog is fast. Sprint speed of 18 mph or more. Watching her have fun made him want to run with the bike again and again.

Now we can go to places where there are bikes and he is better. Doesn't like bikes to come up fast from behind though. Wants to stop and pull off to side of sidewalk or trail and watch them go by from a safe distance.

TH


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lately I've been just taking Dino around the neighborhood but today in the Christmas spirit we went to the trails. Now it could have been him not being out riding with me or the song on the radio but he was a lunatic. Actually I couldn't keep up. This has been a rough year for us but, today at least for the moment all worries were forgotten. Don't mind the horrid video as this was recorded one handed with a cell but that song we heard on the radio was used. Have a happy holidays everyone.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Don't make me suffer your second hand dog, and I'll stop smoking cigars on the trail.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

^^^^


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

From our latest night ride........


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I am too fast for your feeble photography...


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> Don't make me suffer your second hand dog, and I'll stop smoking cigars on the trail.


What does that mean?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

my coonhound again. its a rare warm day in January and she was so excited to run that she didnt seem to notice that she had shattered her toenail on the rocks. i noticed when she came back in the house bleeding. this is her fixated on the cookie i'm holding for her. cookies heal all pain!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Pain is temporary, cookies are delicious.


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

Such a cool and inspiring thread. Seriously
Although I've only started letting her flank the bike off-leash, it's working out well. Ruby loves snow, sand and any kind of water. The biggest problem is finding a suitable training location close by. Urban sprawl, leash laws and limited areas for riding together make it a hassle but worth it nonetheless.


----------



## HrznRider (Aug 21, 2011)

Missing my pooch. Had a German Shepard that passed away. Would love to still be able to ride with her around. Anyone take your dogs on night rides?


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

zooey loves mtn biking


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

Although I failed to capture the beautiful lake in the background, its nearly impossible to get Zoey to sit still long enough to take her picture so I was satisfied with this one. I love riding with this dog. Everytime I look back at her she looks like she's barely trying (maybe I'm too slow for her) and has a smile on her face


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

yes, i take my dog on night rides  she has a reflective vest and headlamp as a collar.


----------



## farenj (Jan 6, 2010)

This is Whisky, mixed Appenzell cattle dog and pointer, 19 month old. I take him on short bike tours, very fast and lively. Vet recommended to start with slow speed as not to overload his butt, otherwise risk of early dysplasia later:nono:


----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

My good boy Rowdy this morning....doing one of the things he does best.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's Arya again. Today i lost her a bit, found her crunching on a dead carcass. Damn hunting hound can only "hunt" dead things!


----------



## nmilsaps (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome pics! I wish I had a dog that I could chase with my bike!


----------



## sigurd02 (Jan 9, 2012)

my Rott/lab mix. Dont know what the hell happened lol...


















wish I could take her on a trail but she would smell something and be of god knows where.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Short video of me training my dog (Maddie. they said she's an Australian Kelpie...i dunno about that) to follow after me on a bike. Here's us practicing on the schoolyard close to my house. She does pretty well off-leash at Walnut Creek in Austin when I'm trail running. She'll follow me anywhere I go, but she does tend to take off/explore when other dogs are around. Plus, Im kind of afraid she will run in front of me and I'kll accidentally run over her on the bike.

I'll probably take her with the bike pretty soon, at an offpeak time just as a training run.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i know some people still shake their heads at trail dogs. but most of you can agree with me, that some dogs just NEED to run. My dog gets depressed and stressed and starts chewing herself if she is cooped up and doesnt get her energy out. she's 8 years old, and still needs to run. and i dont mean a cutesy jog around the neighborhood, i mean bat-out-of-hell running. its evident in the winter when she cant get out as much, that she's just pent up and unhappy!

i ran into a woman the other day, who was jogging on the trails with her 2 unleashed dogs. they were totally friendly, but she grabbed them and apologized profusely, and basically said "i'm sorry, i know some people dont like dogs, but they just need to run!" i told her i totally understood! i'm totally cool as long as you dont have an aggressive animal
thumbsup to trail dogs!


----------



## bojo (Nov 3, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> i know some people still shake their heads at trail dogs. but most of you can agree with me, that some dogs just NEED to run. My dog gets depressed and stressed and starts chewing herself if she is cooped up and doesnt get her energy out. she's 8 years old, and still needs to run. and i dont mean a cutesy jog around the neighborhood, i mean bat-out-of-hell running. its evident in the winter when she cant get out as much, that she's just pent up and unhappy!
> 
> i ran into a woman the other day, who was jogging on the trails with her 2 unleashed dogs. they were totally friendly, but she grabbed them and apologized profusely, and basically said "i'm sorry, i know some people dont like dogs, but they just need to run!" i told her i totally understood! i'm totally cool as long as you dont have an aggressive animal
> thumbsup to trail dogs!


Agreed, my dog is 50+kg and NEEDS to run, as soon as i can post pics i will, but he loves running beside me when i am on my bike! 

EDIT! Here you go!



















Enjoy!


----------



## DRIDE (Nov 13, 2005)

I've been looking for a place to post up vids of my partner in crime:

[URL=http://www.pinkbike.com/v/230587/l/]http://www.pinkbike.com/v/230587/l/

KOOL AID TRAIL SHRED CHASE on pinkbike.com

[/URL]

[URL=http://www.pinkbike.com/v/235341/l/]http://www.pinkbike.com/v/235341/l/

Winter Ride: Bench to Beus Connector on pinkbike.com

[/URL]

[URL=http://www.pinkbike.com/v/231324/l/]http://www.pinkbike.com/v/231324/l/

Beus Canyon on pinkbike.com

[/URL]

[URL=http://www.pinkbike.com/v/233237/l/]http://www.pinkbike.com/v/233237/l/

Wash Trail on pinkbike.com

[/URL]

[URL=http://www.pinkbike.com/v/236045/l/]http://www.pinkbike.com/v/236045/l/

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/236045/ on pinkbike.com

[/URL]

[URL=http://www.pinkbike.com/v/232989/l/]http://www.pinkbike.com/v/232989/l/

Kool Aid Run w/Zack on pinkbike.com

[/URL]

[URL=http://www.pinkbike.com/v/230358/l/]http://www.pinkbike.com/v/230358/l/

Sovereign Trail: Moab Utah Rear View on pinkbike.com

[/URL]

Shred is a 4 year/old Border Collie/Heeler mix. Picked him up at the pound. I know everyone says this about their dogs, but he really is the greatest dog ever.:thumbsup:


----------



## VTPossum (Nov 20, 2008)

Wicked! Thank you for posting. Those videos are excellent. We have a Border Collie that loves the trails. They make it look easy. Awesome looking trails & riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## rushtrack (Sep 7, 2006)

Here's my 80lb, 10 month old, Golden Lab / Aussie mix shredding:


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

Taking a break the day after Christmas with my best riding partner.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

sooner518 said:


> Short video of me training my dog (Maddie. they said she's an Australian Kelpie...i dunno about that) to follow after me on a bike. Here's us practicing on the schoolyard close to my house. She does pretty well off-leash at Walnut Creek in Austin when I'm trail running. She'll follow me anywhere I go, but she does tend to take off/explore when other dogs are around. Plus, Im kind of afraid she will run in front of me and I'kll accidentally run over her on the bike.
> 
> I'll probably take her with the bike pretty soon, at an offpeak time just as a training run.


could be a kelpie or kelpie mix. i posted a pic of mine on page 25. great trail buddy!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

sometimes they need to have a couple tire scuffs to the bum to know to stay the heck away from the bike


----------



## MYalias (Jan 10, 2012)

Mine doesn't get to ride with me so she doesn't like bikes. She is a great dog and I never thought she would ever bite anyone. Until I rode past her a couple weeks ago and she snapped at me. That was the only tie she has ever did anything like that. I'm guessing she's jealous of the bike


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

MYalias said:


> Mine doesn't get to ride with me so she doesn't like bikes. She is a great dog and I never thought she would ever bite anyone. Until I rode past her a couple weeks ago and she snapped at me. That was the only tie she has ever did anything like that. I'm guessing she's jealous of the bike


might just be afraid of the bike. its a strange contraption to an animal! my dog however LOVES bikes. if i'm out hiking, and she see's a biker, she'll sometimes leave me and follow the biker. It could be Hitler on a bike, and she'd still become their best friend because they're mountain biking!!!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

jct said:


> could be a kelpie or kelpie mix. i posted a pic of mine on *page 25*. great trail buddy!


Page 25 is non descriptive. You can set your display options from 5 posts per page to 100 posts per page. YPDMV (your page display may vary).


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

a little word of caution, an this is not to deter anyone from riding with their dog, but a friend of mine recently was riding with his dog (like he does every day), and the dog stopped on the side of the trail to check out a snake. the snake must have moved and the dog suddenly lurched backwards. Her tail in a freak accident, went right into my friend's brake rotor, and it was CHOPPED OFF like a saw! She had to get a good portion of her tail amputated after that. now she has a handsome half-tail. Just a little heart warming story for ya'll.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> a little word of caution, an this is not to deter anyone from riding with their dog, but a friend of mine recently was riding with his dog (like he does every day), and the dog stopped on the side of the trail to check out a snake. the snake must have moved and the dog suddenly lurched backwards. Her tail in a freak accident, went right into my friend's brake rotor, and it was CHOPPED OFF like a saw! She had to get a good portion of her tail amputated after that. now she has a handsome half-tail. Just a little heart warming story for ya'll.


That's horrible. But now she will be picking up many more males with her awesome stub cause dogs dig dogs with stubs.


----------



## ggilings (Nov 26, 2011)

My new bike and my faithful biking partner


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

jct said:


> could be a kelpie or kelpie mix. i posted a pic of mine on page 25. great trail buddy!


i think mine must be a mix, because most of the pure Kelpies Ive seen have really pointy ears that stand straight up, and my dog's ears are almost always flopped down and not all that pointy. Shes my first dog ever and I must say, she's a lot easier than I expected. Super smart and really obedient.

I took her out on the bike the other day at Walnut Creek in Austin. We did probably 5-6 miles and took a lot of breaks. She absolutely loved it and did really well. She followed me everywhere I went and if we came upon other dogs, she would play with them until I went down the trail a bit and then she would sprint to catch up. I think she'll be a great trail dog, but I will probably only take her on shorter, less technical rides


----------



## surly_an_instigator (Nov 3, 2005)

*This is Nigel.*

2 year old Pure breed Blue Doberman. Its been about 15 years without a riding buddy of this caliber. This photo is about 13 miles, 22 degrees and the half way point of our ride. I'm a very proud papa.


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

Here is my riding buddy...he's always down for a good ride. Usual rides are about 5-6 miles. Our longest ride is right around 12 miles so far...

1/2 border collie, 1/2 jack russell...smarts and disposition of the border collie, energy of the jack russell...couldn't ask for anything more...he's my best friend!

No riding shots though...always forget the camera...


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I just lost my best bud last night... Atticus.
I adopted him from the Animal Rescue... His former owners beat and abused him and didn't take care of him.
He was the best, most even tempered dog... Always ready to do whatever you asked him.
A month ago he was diagnosed with spleen cancer and had spread to most of his other organs...

I'm glad I could give him happiness in the last years of his life!



















I'll miss you buddy...


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Eckstream1 said:


> I just lost my best bud last night... Atticus.
> I adopted him from the Animal Rescue... His former owners beat and abused him and didn't take care of him.
> He was the best, most even tempered dog... Always ready to do whatever you asked him.
> A month ago he was diagnosed with spleen cancer and had spread to most of his other organs...
> ...


He was very fortunate to have you come along and be his best friend.


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

Eckstream1 said:


> I just lost my best bud last night... Atticus.
> I adopted him from the Animal Rescue... His former owners beat and abused him and didn't take care of him.
> He was the best, most even tempered dog... Always ready to do whatever you asked him.
> A month ago he was diagnosed with spleen cancer and had spread to most of his other organs...
> ...


People like you make the world a better place.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

+1 so true …


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Eckstream1 - Beautiful dog.
Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## bojo (Nov 3, 2011)

Eckstream1 said:


> I just lost my best bud last night... Atticus.
> I adopted him from the Animal Rescue... His former owners beat and abused him and didn't take care of him.
> He was the best, most even tempered dog... Always ready to do whatever you asked him.
> A month ago he was diagnosed with spleen cancer and had spread to most of his other organs...
> ...


Sorry to hear mate, the world needs more people like you!


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words...

I'm going to be checking the local Animal Rescues for another Boxer...
I have a younger Boxer that is a bit lost without another dog in the house.

I'll post up some pics when I find another one...

Here are a few of Daisy... Another adopted abuse dog.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Some action shots from the Yukon:


Jackson and Starbuck by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


Riding at 40 below by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I really do apologize if this has been posted before. But then again re-posting this video is so worth it. The best part is at 1:54. I watch this video all the time and it never gets old, I always chuckle when it gets to 1:54. Not my dog BTW.

Man's best friend. - YouTube


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

And here is some of my little bud Baxter the Brussels Griffon.








I had just told him the funniest joke ever








Me dressed as Wilfred for Halloween playing tug of war. I'm not scared of doggy germs.


----------



## ggilings (Nov 26, 2011)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> Some action shots from the Yukon:
> 
> 
> Jackson and Starbuck by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr
> ...


That seriously is Rad!


----------



## lostonbase (Nov 1, 2011)

Here is Stan on Horse Thief Bench in Fruita. Love riding with this dog, he heels on command, ignores cattle when told and works well with others. I try to regulate my pace to keep Stan fresh and injury free. His pads hold up pretty well on sandstone but I try to avoid rocky terrain when riding with my buddy.

This dog was born for single track.


----------



## DRIDE (Nov 13, 2005)

*Moab Trip*

Finally got a chance to edit some of my Moab footage:

[URL=http://www.pinkbike.com/v/238570/l/]http://www.pinkbike.com/v/238570/l/

Moab: Sovereign and LPS on pinkbike.com

[/URL]

Moab: Sovereign and LPS Video - Pinkbike.com

Check out Shred @ the ~2:20min :thumbsup:. Lil guy is pinned, I had no idea he was that close. My GPS said we topped out at 35mph on that section :eekster:


----------



## BigBoyBMX (Jan 11, 2012)

I am an all out dog person, hand down. i love my dog and most others...
but if i come across you on the trail and you dog is all over the place and out of control it will cost you $106.00. If you dog is well trained and actually listens to you, a verbal warning for it being off leash will do. I'm tired of lazy people who refuse to take responsibility/properly train their animals. it has cost me too much time, work and heartache in the past. ie; responding to injured hikers/bikers/horseback riders, broken bones, nuisance dogs, dog bites, dogs chasing wildlife, etc. leash your dog if it's the rule...if you refuse, buy property big enough to do whatever you want and take the liability if your dog is out of control.
just be responsible and accountable for your animal. thats all i ask


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

She loves a good view

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=47.459146,-122.649023


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

Oops


----------



## ggilings (Nov 26, 2011)

BigBoyBMX said:


> I am an all out dog person, hand down. i love my dog and most others...
> but if i come across you on the trail and you dog is all over the place and out of control it will cost you $106.00. If you dog is well trained and actually listens to you, a verbal warning for it being off leash will do. I'm tired of lazy people who refuse to take responsibility/properly train their animals. it has cost me too much time, work and heartache in the past. ie; responding to injured hikers/bikers/horseback riders, broken bones, nuisance dogs, dog bites, dogs chasing wildlife, etc. leash your dog if it's the rule...if you refuse, buy property big enough to do whatever you want and take the liability if your dog is out of control.
> just be responsible and accountable for your animal. thats all i ask


Thanks Mr. Trail PoliceMan. :thumbsup:


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

BigBoyBMX said:


> I am an all out dog person, hand down. i love my dog and most others...
> but if i come across you on the trail and you dog is all over the place and out of control it will cost you $106.00. If you dog is well trained and actually listens to you, a verbal warning for it being off leash will do. I'm tired of lazy people who refuse to take responsibility/properly train their animals. it has cost me too much time, work and heartache in the past. ie; responding to injured hikers/bikers/horseback riders, broken bones, nuisance dogs, dog bites, dogs chasing wildlife, etc. leash your dog if it's the rule...if you refuse, buy property big enough to do whatever you want and take the liability if your dog is out of control.
> just be responsible and accountable for your animal. thats all i ask


my chiropractor sprained his wrist when he crashed while he was chased by a pitball on the trails.... (since he works with his hands... it's a big deal)

I almost crashed avoiding an unleashed dog on the trails...

I would love to bring my dog out when I go riding, but the reasons above is why I don't in our litigation happy society


----------



## BigBoyBMX (Jan 11, 2012)

ggilings said:


> Thanks Mr. Trail PoliceMan. :thumbsup:


more than you know there champ...

just keep you dogs well trained and obedient and you wont have to pay "the man"

no breed of dog should be generalized...owners/trainers are responsible for their behavior and demeanor.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Wish I could take her more on the trails.......


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Nose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

cowboygrrl said:


> Wish I could take her more on the trails.......


Ha! Awesome!


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

BigBoyBMX said:


> more than you know there champ...
> 
> just keep you dogs well trained and obedient and you wont have to pay "the man"
> 
> no breed of dog should be generalized...owners/trainers are responsible for their behavior and demeanor.


4 Posts - Join date of January 2012 - and you are already trolling this forum?...did you get banned from pinkbike or something?...

Do us all a favor and go troll the DH forum or something, but the Passion forum is for positivity, not bringing down the vibe.

Passion for increasing the stoke!


----------



## BigBoyBMX (Jan 11, 2012)

mtnryder56 said:


> 4 Posts - Join date of January 2012 - and you are already trolling this forum?...did you get banned from pinkbike or something?...
> 
> Do us all a favor and go troll the DH forum or something, but the Passion forum is for positivity, not bringing down the vibe.
> 
> Passion for increasing the stoke!


 here goes the rants about join dates, rep, post count, blah blah blah...Get over yourself. That has nothing to do with a persons knowledge or skill level, nor thier "passion" ( for dogs or biking ).

Im just stating facts about something I have to deal with on the regular...irresponsible people. I can see both sides of the fence. I would love to be able to ride with my dog off leash but short of riding in circles at the local off leash park, or I hit the mega millions and buy a huge piece of property, it wont happen around here.

Internet forums are here to share facts and opinions...just sharing mine...thanks for your input, Bra! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

Your welcome, Farva


----------



## BigBoyBMX (Jan 11, 2012)

mtnryder56 said:


> Your welcome, Farva


Sing it again, rookie biatch!

Hell, I can say "meow". I can say "moo"... for twenty bucks I'll call the guy a *chicken****er*.

just dont get butt hurt when you get locked up b/c you cant play nice.:winker: see yah out there...:thumbsup:


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

My dog makes me want to ride more!


----------



## ggilings (Nov 26, 2011)

Another one of my pup


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

New profound way to drive your dog crazy.


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

Recents of my pooch, He's a tremendous part of my life and trail riding, I hate riding without him.


Iphone 3gs (247) by konashred1013, on Flickr

Iphone 3gs (339) by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 003 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 032 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 065 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 166 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 251 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 249 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 283 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 323 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 343 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 524 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 623 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 745 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 840 by konashred1013, on Flickr


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

Recents of my pooch, He's a tremendous part of my life and trail riding, I hate riding without him.


Iphone 3gs (247) by konashred1013, on Flickr

Iphone 3gs (339) by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 003 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 032 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 065 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 166 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 251 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 249 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 283 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 323 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 343 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 524 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 623 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 745 by konashred1013, on Flickr

Picture 840 by konashred1013, on Flickr


----------



## 90minIPA (Apr 13, 2010)

I have two shorthairs.. I don't take them on trails while riding..my choice.. but I bike 3 to4 thousand mi per year and those dogs off leash look happy to be alive. Leashes just take all the responsibility of training out of the owners hands. Dogs NEED to seek for their mental health. The real hazard on the trail are [email protected]#$%& I-pods.. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

You wouldn't know it was January in Virginia! Out for another epic warm ride today.


----------



## ruxin (Jan 30, 2011)

Uwharrie near Badin Lake, NC (Keyauwee Trail)

Ruxin can't get enough of these trails


----------



## js_paddle07 (Jun 18, 2008)

This is Hugh. He is only 4 months so I haven't taken him on the trails yet. In about a month I will introduce him. Tons of energy!


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

js_paddle07 said:


> This is Hugh. He is only 4 months so I haven't taken him on the trails yet. In about a month I will introduce him. Tons of energy!


Cattle dog!!! So much fun...


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Go easy on him until he is over a year old and you'll have a healthy running companion for many years.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

js_paddle07 said:


> This is Hugh. He is only 4 months so I haven't taken him on the trails yet. In about a month I will introduce him. Tons of energy!


Nice looking dog. Cool color scheme. :thumbsup:


----------



## js_paddle07 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks! I've heard cattle dogs don't do well with things that go in circles...like my wheels. Hope he likes the trails.


----------



## thebronze (Jan 13, 2004)

BigBoyBMX said:


> I am an all out dog person, hand down. i love my dog and most others...
> but if i come across you on the trail and you dog is all over the place and out of control it will cost you $106.00. If you dog is well trained and actually listens to you, a verbal warning for it being off leash will do. I'm tired of lazy people who refuse to take responsibility/properly train their animals. it has cost me too much time, work and heartache in the past. ie; responding to injured hikers/bikers/horseback riders, broken bones, nuisance dogs, dog bites, dogs chasing wildlife, etc. leash your dog if it's the rule...if you refuse, buy property big enough to do whatever you want and take the liability if your dog is out of control.
> just be responsible and accountable for your animal. thats all i ask


You'd hate Texas.


----------



## tuffgrrl (Sep 21, 2011)

i wish i had a dog to take out on the trails with me . i think it is on of the greatest things . my bf and i have 2 dogs but neither one is a good trail dog. one is 8 and has bad joints and he is a beagle . the other one is a small dog that i would have to carry after no time at all but they give us much support when we are out . they find things we dont need to eat like hersey kisses . sunday we came home to all of them eaten but 2 they were nice to share .


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

tuffgrrl said:


> i wish i had a dog to take out on the trails with me . i think it is on of the greatest things . my bf and i have 2 dogs but neither one is a good trail dog. one is 8 and has bad joints and he is a beagle . the other one is a small dog that i would have to carry after no time at all but they give us much support when we are out . they find things we dont need to eat like hersey kisses . sunday we came home to all of them eaten but 2 they were nice to share .


Im sure you know this but extremely careful with choclate around your dogs. It contains a chemical that is a cardiac stimulant and diuretic. It could just make the dog extremely thirsty and have an upset stomach but since canine livers dont process choclate, it will build up in the liver over time. Heart attacks due to hightened heart rates are the most common choclate related death cause.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Dino mean muggin and waiting to go for a ride.


----------



## mr.scott (Feb 9, 2010)

Both enjoy the snow.


----------



## masterlucasdude (Jun 5, 2011)

What kind of dog is your friend here?



Driverfound337 said:


> Recents of my pooch, He's a tremendous part of my life and trail riding, I hate riding without him.
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6766484485/][url=http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]konashred1013, on Flickr


----------



## nanochef (Mar 9, 2011)

Just some bad news.. My boy kilo possibly ruptured his crutiate ligament. Anyone have this happen to your running partner? It breaks my heart cuz he loves to hit trails.


----------



## Wadespade (Jun 29, 2011)

Black lab


----------



## mzinn23 (Sep 20, 2010)

*Amelia*

hoping to take my girl Amelia out this spring. she is three, loves jumping into the Boise River and swimming around. I am sure she would make a great trail dog, boundless energy, strong, and agile.


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

A day on the trail


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

Nothing happier than a sleepy dog face....


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

Kofoed said:


> A day on the trail


Is that a full bred corgi? Looks like it's got a little of somethin else in it. Its definitely got a corgi personality. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

It is a full breed Corgi cardigan, but she has got a bit of long legs on her - if you can call it "long legs" on a dog like that


----------



## saint urho (Aug 24, 2011)

nanochef said:


> Just some bad news.. My boy kilo possibly ruptured his crutiate ligament. Anyone have this happen to your running partner? It breaks my heart cuz he loves to hit trails.


yep.. we're still recovering... expect our running days are behind us.


----------



## wrcRS (Nov 14, 2010)

nanochef said:


> Just some bad news.. My boy kilo possibly ruptured his crutiate ligament. Anyone have this happen to your running partner? It breaks my heart cuz he loves to hit trails.


I'm sorry to here that. Our Yellow Lab Palmer had that happen. After his surgery his fetching days are over, but he can still swim!


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

@ Kofoed

Corgi's rock! 

I've got a 6 year old pembroke, haven't tried riding with her, she listens very well but I guess I assumed her legs were a bit short for long trail rides, but she keeps up with us on 10 mile hikes with no issues

She injured her CCL when she was 3, being so young we had options and we opted out of surgery and kept her on light duty, no stairs, no jumping etc for a few months and she pulled thru despite the initial assumption she would "need" the surgery, she's been running around for 3 years now like nothing happened, I'm so happy for her


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

TitanofChaos said:


> @ Kofoed
> 
> Corgi's rock!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear she is doing fine..
I have never had any problems on the trail, she has always kept up and never look like she couldn't cope - when the trail gets to technical, she always run ahead - there is no waiting for me


----------



## pyrotyro (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been working with my husky, Baja, to make him trail friendly... Here we are in Moab last week :thumbsup:







I cant wait for spring to be able to get out with him again!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Just a quick clip out with the boy today. Considering this was with my phone it came out ok.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

*Boxers' Unite*

Samoa (left) - 9.5 yrs, Kiwi (right) - 5.5 yrs


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: On the bell collars. I do the same thing. That way I can always hear her when she lags behind or gets ahead of me. Also, I think it helps with the deer population around me, although unproven, since my dog won't chase them anyway.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Sarguy said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: On the bell collars. I do the same thing. That way I can always hear her when she lags behind or gets ahead of me. Also, I think it helps with the deer population around me, although unproven, since my dog won't chase them anyway.


I've been doing it for years. It also lets other trail users be aware of the dogs. Also it's hard to be pissed off at a dog with a cute bell on it's collar.


----------



## phuddle (Feb 22, 2012)

I love this thread. We were riding in preparation for the Fire Road Cedar City last year and met this pair motoring down the Kanarra Mountain climb. I met Jaren and his dog, Rami, who had started in Kanarraville and ridden to the top and back down...that's starting at 5500-feet, riding up to 9500-feet and back down for a total of about 20-miles. The dog looked absolutely STOKED and wasn't having any trouble keeping up with Jaren - even on the descent! Awesome.


----------



## TerikE (Jun 21, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with larger dogs? I have a 95lbs german shepherd / rottweiler mix and want to train him to hit the trails with me. How do you carry enough water for a 4 hour ride? I'm in the desert so there's no natural water sources.


----------



## D-REW (Feb 21, 2012)

Paul.C said:


> I really do apologize if this has been posted before. But then again re-posting this video is so worth it. The best part is at 1:54. I watch this video all the time and it never gets old, I always chuckle when it gets to 1:54. Not my dog BTW.


damn thats a really cool video.

I'm jealous of all you guys. I got a lazy dachshund that won't run after 1 minute -_-.


----------



## kyle10bike (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Our key phrase is "Bike Ride". He goes nuts.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

TerikE said:


> DHow do you carry enough water for a 4 hour ride? I'm in the desert so there's no natural water sources.


Singletrak Pack

can your dog handle a 4 hour run??


----------



## RideRed12 (Feb 29, 2012)

This is awesome!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

TerikE said:


> Does anyone have experience with larger dogs? I have a 95lbs german shepherd / rottweiler mix and want to train him to hit the trails with me. How do you carry enough water for a 4 hour ride? I'm in the desert so there's no natural water sources.


That's a big dog for desert riding. I ride with two 45# to 50# dogs in high mountain desert. One is almost all black so I have to be careful of hot days. I carry 2 water bottles on my bike and a full 100 oz bladder. I have numerous trails to ride, so if it's hot out, I try to ride a trail with a known water source.

Many years ago I had a 70# shepherd, malamute, wolf mix. He was not fixed and had to pee on everything, so he could easily drink me dry on a hot day. I had a rear rack on my bike in those days, so I often carried another 200 oz of water for the longer, dryer rides.

Just having a mud puddle for the dogs to lay in can give them tremendous relief. It's like putting fresh batteries in them.

On a final note, I would recommend lots of water for the big guy, and make the ride about the dog, not your own personal agenda. I've known several people that have run dogs to death, it's not what you want for your best friend.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

nanochef said:


> Just some bad news.. My boy kilo possibly ruptured his crutiate ligament. Anyone have this happen to your running partner? It breaks my heart cuz he loves to hit trails.


Sorry to hear, I had happen to my dog who was not a trail runner. Then, less than a year later the other went. My point is ...do not push the dog at all as they will want to get going fast anyway as dogs try not to show pain as humans do. Good luck, it is as bad for a dog as it is for humans to recover.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

BigBoyBMX said:


> I am an all out dog person, hand down. i love my dog and most others...
> but if i come across you on the trail and you dog is all over the place and out of control it will cost you $106.00. If you dog is well trained and actually listens to you, a verbal warning for it being off leash will do. I'm tired of lazy people who refuse to take responsibility/properly train their animals. it has cost me too much time, work and heartache in the past. ie; responding to injured hikers/bikers/horseback riders, broken bones, nuisance dogs, dog bites, dogs chasing wildlife, etc. leash your dog if it's the rule...if you refuse, buy property big enough to do whatever you want and take the liability if your dog is out of control.
> just be responsible and accountable for your animal. thats all i ask


I would rather leash all the people that cause same due to stupidity. They do much more damage and get 1% of the blame while people pound a dog for running wild. Dogs are meant to run, sure sometimes after deer and rabbits, how can you honestly think that is wrong ? I am tired of people also, people who find a little thing and try to make a moutain out of it. Sure accidents happen, just look at highway deaths with no dogs involved. You want to raise your flag and scream about an issue, go there and do something about that situation. People are the problem, not dogs and other wildlife. People do not own the wild. Stop trying to act like it, your on this earth for the blink of an eye, nature will forget you soon. Enjoy


----------



## Decatur_Tide (Nov 30, 2011)

A man's best friend during tornadoes in Decatur, Alabama.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

My mutt before our jog yesterday. Shes to ADD for an off leash ride. My pomeranian attempted to sneak into the picture.


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

Here´s our little *****:










She´s now 10 months old. We´ll start riding the trails as soon as they´re rideable again.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Ack! Flying dog, run away!


----------



## Radchop (Dec 22, 2011)

White Mesa, NM 12-26-11.wmv - YouTube

This is our dog Coco.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Charlie has single track passion. Went on his first ride yesterday, about 5 miles. I found my new riding buddy.


----------



## 4david (Mar 4, 2012)

awwwww very cute


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's another one of my bud. He loves to run while I ride, as soon as I touch my bike he goes nuts. I usually just take him to Golden Gate Park and we run around some trails there. He won't leave my side except to take a dump.


----------



## TaupoRider (Jan 6, 2012)

1362 said:


> I would rather leash all the people that cause same due to stupidity. They do much more damage and get 1% of the blame while people pound a dog for running wild. Dogs are meant to run, sure sometimes after deer and rabbits, how can you honestly think that is wrong ? I am tired of people also, people who find a little thing and try to make a moutain out of it. Sure accidents happen, just look at highway deaths with no dogs involved. You want to raise your flag and scream about an issue, go there and do something about that situation. People are the problem, not dogs and other wildlife. People do not own the wild. Stop trying to act like it, your on this earth for the blink of an eye, nature will forget you soon. Enjoy


I completely agree. I hate people that whinge about a dog on a trail as they blast around the corner. What if that was a fallen tree dumb ass. Your in the same position. Take responsibility for your own riding.

On another note: Meet Luxie. We got her from the local pound. We think she is a lab/whippet/pointer cross, She loves running single track behind me 3-5 times a week.


----------



## BigBoyBMX (Jan 11, 2012)

1362 said:


> I would rather leash all the people that cause same due to stupidity. They do much more damage and get 1% of the blame while people pound a dog for running wild. Dogs are meant to run, sure sometimes after deer and rabbits, how can you honestly think that is wrong ? I am tired of people also, people who find a little thing and try to make a moutain out of it. Sure accidents happen, just look at highway deaths with no dogs involved. You want to raise your flag and scream about an issue, go there and do something about that situation. People are the problem, not dogs and other wildlife. People do not own the wild. Stop trying to act like it, your on this earth for the blink of an eye, nature will forget you soon. Enjoy


i agree that *people* are the problem...dogs are not to blame and i would LOVE to run/ride with mine off leash but there is no where around here to do that legally. Yes accidents happen everywhere, great observation... but im not quite sure how the highway has anything to do with this thread.... just be mindful that you are liable for what your pet does weather you like it or not and even if there is no leash law. Properly train your dog and dont ***** about the consequences when you get caught, thats all. I'm not making a big deal of anything, just enjoying all the great pics/vids of the beautiful pups and envying there is no where to ride with mine off leash here. nature will forget us all, it has for generations


----------



## ruxin (Jan 30, 2011)

unreal story about biking with my dog, truly a crazy person i encountered.

So I am on my new bike for a five mile ride along the neuse river last week around 4 pm. It's 55 degrees and just a nice day to ride. I am on the trails behind my house and Ruxin is running behind me as usual with no leash. 

I see a very old man walking a border collie about a half mile ahead. I call Ruxin to my bike and put him on the leash. So now Ruxin is running beside me while I am holding his leash. I pass this old man (probably in his 70's) and he stops me. Here is what went down:

Old man: "Son, I would feel like a proper citizen if I didn't say something to you about this. What you are doing is the cruelest thing I have ever seen someone do to a dog. No dog should be running with you following you on a bike. He is going to do whatever it takes to keep up with you because you are his master. You are going to running his joints, muscles, hips, paws, arterties, etc. and you don't even know it."

Keith: "Sir, I take him out a few times a week around 5 or 10 miles and let him swim in the river as well. He has all his shots and he loves it. My vet has no problem with that and loves that fact that I exercise him like this and I have full approval regarding this matter"

Old man: "Son, if I had my cell phone with me, I would call the police right now and have that dog taken away from you"

Keith: "Are you being serious? What year of vet school did you learn all this in?

Old man: "No need to be a smart alec with me son, you should respect your elders and I am just trying to save this dog's life. This dog is not a wild animal and should only be walked and run around a back yard if he feels like it"

Keith: "Your dog doesn't even have a rabies tag on it's collar. You want to use my cell phone right now and call the police, or I can just call them"

Old man: "Son, you obviously know nothing about dogs and it is a shame what you are doing to this poor beautiful animal. He should be home at your house and only be walked no more than 30 minutes a day. I know more about dogs than anyone you know."

Keith: "Again, what year of vet school did you learn this in?"

Old man: "I've said my piece. Have a nice day and if I see you and your dog again I will call animal control and have your dog taken from you, I know the Game Warden personally and several police officers who would have no problem confiscating your dog and probably you bike also. Do you really want this on your record and have it effect your job? I have never seen such a cruel game where you have your animal follow you on a bike. I can't stress enough to you the damage you are doing to your poor dog. I feel sorry for him and hope you will educate yourself enough about taking proper care of an animal. If you have a vet that has told you this is ok, you need to find a new vet, because this is destroying your dogs body and you are too ignorant to realize this. You seem like a nice kid and I am just trying to educate you on this matter.

Keith: "Sir, I am out here everyday and I hope you call the police. You want my cell phone number and address? We can call the cops now if you want? 

Old man: "You should respect your elders and take advice from someone who is more than double your age and has owned plenty of dogs. It's people like you that that make me sick. I wouldn't be surprised if you are training this dog to fight, I pray to the Lord that you are not doing that."

Keith: "Sir, with all do respect, F you. Call the cops, the game warden, the mayor, the governor, whoever and get them out here, I beg you."

Old man: "If I see you out here with him again, I will call animal control and the police and you will see how serious this can get."

Keith: You promise? Hopefully you are a man of your word and will call them. I am out here everyday and I am sure we will see each other again, make sure to bring you cell phone next time. I also have youtube videos of him running with me which would further help you case with proof that I do this regularly. 

Old man: Don't let me see you again out here with this animal or I will do everything in my power to find him a proper home with an educated owner.

Keith: I usually ride this exact path four or five times a week with Ruxin running behind me or by my side on his leash. Sometimes we go 10 miles then I let him fetch in the river for an hour or so if that make you feel even better?

Old man: I am going to make some phone calls when I get home and report you.

Keith: you got to do what you have to do, again F you.


Can you believe that? I thought I was on a hidden camera show. You can't make stuff like this up. What the heck.

I really shouldn't have said F u to him, but I was angry, so I apologize to anyone in this thread if that offends them.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

That old codger is a grade-A MO-RON!!


----------



## ruxin (Jan 30, 2011)

what a great word, i had to look that up, fits perfectly...never heard that before.

codger
(derogatory or affectionate) an amusingly eccentric, grumpy or old-fashioned old man


----------



## koretex (May 15, 2011)

Wow that is a crazy story. I don't ride with my dog, and never would just because he is not that kind of a dog, but my wife runs with him on a leash 5+ miles/3 times a week.

Can you imagine what would happen to this old mans heart if he ever heard of dog sled racing!!!!


----------



## caak (Oct 31, 2007)

Far can hell..

I'd bet he would call the SWAT in for a dog sledding race!

So make sure you take your own camera along next time. Bring on round two!


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

ruxin said:


> what a great word, i had to look that up, fits perfectly...never heard that before.
> 
> codger
> (derogatory or affectionate) an amusingly eccentric, grumpy or old-fashioned old man


Most definitely derogatory in this context.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

What a goon. Every dog I have ever had has loved to run. I took my boxer mix out the other day on my roller blades and she hauled ass about three laps around the neighborhood lol.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow, what a loser. I'd have called right then and there to report the rabies tag.

I don't ride with my dog because she's too old (walking is getting a bit hard for her), but she loved going with me when she was younger. 
Heck, some breeds won't even break a trot to keep up with the average cyclist.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

The older people get, the less they have to occupy their minds so they begin meddling in others personal affairs.


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

It's mean for old people to be in possession of energetic dogs that need the exercise. I feel soo bad for a dog when you can tell he just wants to run his ass off and his old decrepit owner can't provide him that. My dog certainly enjoys my 5-10 mile bike rides. A dogs life is much like a humans. Do you think they want to live a slow, boring, long life, or a shorter (subjective), awesome, kick ass life?


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

mrniceguy42 said:


> It's mean for old people to be in possession of energetic dogs that need the exercise. I feel soo bad for a dog when you can tell he just wants to run his ass off and his old decrepit owner can't provide him that. My dog certainly enjoys my 5-10 mile bike rides. A dogs life is much like a humans. Do you think they want to live a slow, boring, long life, or a shorter (subjective), awesome, kick ass life?


I so totally agree - the only time I feel bad for pets is when they are *completely* mismatched with their owners. The geriatric who never leaves the couch but owns a saluki, or a dalmation - or alternatively the hard core marathoner with the dachshund that looks barely able to keep up.


----------



## ruxin (Jan 30, 2011)

On a side note, I wrecked hard 3 times tonight on the bike with Ruxin. 

I live on a golf course and almost every night I ride down to a house where two of my friends live who also do work for me for my IT company. So I am literally over there every night, plus the trail to the woods starts in his back yard.

I ride my bike with Ruxin on the leash down two golf hole side walks to get to this house, then bring him back when I come home on the same holes.

Bottom line, we have made that ride together 500 times minimally, with very few incidents but never a wreck.

I haven't gotten him to ride in about a week, so he had a ton of energy tonight. I was on my new Rumblefish 29er and he was beside me but I was hauling tail. Then a cat comes out of nowhere and Ruxin takes off and I flip over like three times but still have him on the leash. I get back on the bike, and we continue riding while I am licking my wounds. Well, three deer cross and he takes off again and I wreck again. Then a racoon or fox 3 minutes later.

What has happened is on my old 26er, when he would take off, my brakes sucked so bad that he would just pull me until we stopped the momentum. Never one wreck. Even during frog season where he can get really distracted. Almost prided myself that I had never wrecked with him wild riding him with a leash beside me.

My 29er brakes are awesome and stop immediately which I have to keep in mind, because as soon as I hit the brakes, game over he is moving and I am flipping. He's 70 pounds.

After the last wreck, I followed my golden rule and biked slow enough that if the dog took off after something, I could easily brake with no worries. Worked like a charm as he tried to take off a few more times on the way back.

Luckily I fell in the grass, and still got some nice skid marks. I play a ton of soccer, so this is no big deal, but damn, it could have been bad if I hit that concrete on those golf paths. I never wear a helmet going to this person's house, which will never happen again.

Big ego check for me after this, got to get use to him with this new bike.

thought some of you might enjoy that story and hopefully not wreck like I did.

I wish I had my helmet cam with me, would be a great video.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

my dog gives me totall obnoxious HELL if i dont take her "riding" often enough. i try not to do anyting over ten miles, since now she's middleaged, but the typical 4-8 miler? heck yeah. She lives for it.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Ruxin, I have a close friend who is a vet. I showed him your post and he immediately called SWAT on you. They are presently surrounding your house! Seriously, he said he wished his dogs would run with him. His dogs are usually rescues from his practice from cheap owners who would rather put the dog down or set him lose in the woods then do some surgery.

There are crazies everywhere. Last year, getting ready to go riding with the wife and dog. We closed up the truck and locked it which makes the horn do a little toot. A woman came over to us to tell us we should not have a car alarm and that the horn sound could scare people. She was about 35. Then she goes into how a car alarm killer her 90yo grandmother. Gave her a heart attack. My wife said no and she called my wife a b*tch. Now my wife is ready to rumble and I was just dumbfounded because I thought it was a prank. The woman took off so we did our ride. When we got back, we found a note on the windshield re-iterating this woman's concern over our car alarm.


----------



## ruxin (Jan 30, 2011)

treilley said:


> Ruxin, I have a close friend who is a vet. I showed him your post and he immediately called SWAT on you. They are presently surrounding your house! Seriously, he said he wished his dogs would run with him. His dogs are usually rescues from his practice from cheap owners who would rather put the dog down or set him lose in the woods then do some surgery.
> 
> There are crazies everywhere. Last year, getting ready to go riding with the wife and dog. We closed up the truck and locked it which makes the horn do a little toot. A woman came over to us to tell us we should not have a car alarm and that the horn sound could scare people. She was about 35. Then she goes into how a car alarm killer her 90yo grandmother. Gave her a heart attack. My wife said no and she called my wife a b*tch. Now my wife is ready to rumble and I was just dumbfounded because I thought it was a prank. The woman took off so we did our ride. When we got back, we found a note on the windshield re-iterating this woman's concern over our car alarm.


I think my favorite part about the entire situtation is that he said they would probably confiscate my bike as well. maybe these two people are related.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

How long do you guys run your dogs? I took my 28 pound Australian Kelpie (about 1.5 years old) out the other day and after about 4 miles, she really started dragging behind me. We took frequent breaks and she had plenty of water. After our last break (where she ran all in and around a creek with another dog), we went back to the car, and she was basically walking the last quarter mile. I had to stop and wait for her to walk up to me. She wasnt panting or anything and didnt seem to be in any pain. 

She is pretty new to biking (this was like her 4th ride ever) so maybe she just needs to get more in shape.... I take her on a 3 mile run about 2-3 times a week, and most other days, I take her to the park down the street and chuck a tennis ball for her a bunch.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ yeah i'm sure its like any human. they have to build up to that. Also a dog that size may have short-ish legs? i have a long leggy hound so running might be easier. The first time i took her riding, it was about 6-7 miles, and she was 5 years old at the time. She had no problem.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

I try to take Dino out once a day for a 1.5 mile run. If not we have a huge field down the street were he can run around. This way it keeps his stamina up. Longest he's been on is 8-10 miles, the only problem with that is depending on your dog's normal water intake you have to double or triple how much water your going to have to carry.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Shamus gets lots of daily exercise and then we usually take him for a couple of hours on the weekends during the winter. In the summer we will ride weeknights for about an hour or hour and a half. He does fine. He is a 60lb pure bred mutt. Good trail manners too.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

NicoleB28 said:


> ^ yeah i'm sure its like any human. they have to build up to that.


 Yes +1

OK, here comes my 2 cents worth again. I'm not a vet (but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express). OK I have been a K9 handler for over 20 years. Here's the quick and simple. I don't recommend that you run you dog by jogging or on bike until the dog is at least a year old. There's plenty to do with your dog before that, think serious obedience TRAINING. After a year, your dog's bones and muscles have developed to a point that if the dog has been active you will have no problems running the dog with you by foot or on trail. By then, you will have a good recall, a dog that won't chase other animals, and if trained properly a dog that will let you know when it's tired. In your first year, long walks, some hot weather, and frequent breaks will build in a natural tendency for your dog to let you know when it wants a break. My dog simple peels off the trail and lies down in a stream. This will be very important on future trails rides. A dog capable of breaking itself will preclude heat stroke and possible seizures. I will say that the old cadger is right when he says most dogs don't know when to quit. You've heard about them on this post. When you notice a dog is in pain, it's too late. Bottom line: Treat your best friend with care and he/she will live with you a lot longer.


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)

I take y moms yorkie around the block she will run half mile full spreed its hilarious


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Sarguy said:


> . Here's the quick and simple. I don't recommend that you run you dog by jogging or on bike until the dog is at least a year old.


Riding with your dog is totally relative. I never expect my dogs to be able to run as fast as I can ride. I'm really fast. When I go for rides with my dogs, my top speed never goes over 10 mph, and my average moving for the ride is from 4 to 6 mph. That's walking speed.

Just because young wild animals are never allowed to run until they are at least 1 year old doesn't mean we humans should do the same thing with them.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Sweet video. Had to share this.




More Mountain Biking Videos


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*Can we go for a ride?*

Out our back gate is literally thousands of acres of redwood forest. A fact that MacGregor obsesses about most of the day and will sit and stare at me, trying to use his Jedi/Border Collie mind tricks on me like I'm a sheep or something. :eekster:

"You need to go for a ride now. Now fits your schedule to ride. There is nothing else that you need to do that is as important or vital as going for ride.....now."

Yeah, it usually works.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

you need to find that old man and let him know that i just took my 58 year old (in people years) mutt on a 7 mile ride - i mean, torture fest 

...and she 'hated' it so much she hasnt sat down or laid down since we've been home


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, I rode with my gf and old man today for a few mlles and he's still wired


----------



## wasabiboi (May 10, 2011)

Great dogs


----------



## RJRiegler (Aug 18, 2010)

*Me and my humans sweet bike!*

Hey humans, my name is Cannondale and I logged onto my masters acct while he's not looking. This is a picture of me on our first ride of the season up on the Olympic Peninsula in WA, the sun broke out of the dreary cold wet weather for a day or two and so we set out for the trail head(OAT). We didn't go too far because he's a bit slow and low in the endurance department; but it was a fantastic ride. Its funny how you can really tell how much he(my human) loves biking. With all this wet weather I don't want to destroy the trails but I also don't want to get him nasty and gross, but I want us to get better at biking...we both want to go! So I suppose I'm complaining, any suggestions? Also how could we build up my endurance?


----------



## quadracer12 (Jan 19, 2009)

What's the temperature limit you guys stop taking your dogs out for a ride?


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

scorchedearth said:


> The older people get, the less they have to occupy their minds so they begin meddling in others personal affairs.


Don't go old people profiling .......you little whipersnapers think you know every old codger out there do ya ... punk


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

quadracer12 said:


> What's the temperature limit you guys stop taking your dogs out for a ride?


I would say a really humid 25C (77F) summer day is probably hottest I've been out with my dog. During those days, I'll try to be on the trail as early as possible, from 8h00 to 10h00 at the latest, to ride while it's still cooler outside.

I'll bring 2 extra water bottles just for the dog and stop frequently to give the dog some water and get his ears and paws wet if it looks like he's overheating. On hot days, I also always ride where I know he can get a little swim mid-ride. That also allows me to refill his water bottles.

After 12-15Km, he's exhausted!


----------



## BraggCreek (Mar 17, 2012)

great posts!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Charlie upped his mileage today to 8 miles. Now he's sound asleep  Got excited to see turtles, armadillos, and deer. He's such a baby.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good doggie hydration pack?


----------



## ruxin (Jan 30, 2011)

i ride a mile down with Ruxin along a golf course path to get to the trails with him beside me on a leash. I have done this with him probably 500 times. Once I get to the trails, I take the leash off. I was going too fast on the golf cart path (ego) and a cat ran in front of the bike, Ruxin takes off, I flip, and land on my hand. 

moral of the story, if your dog is running beside you with a leash, go slower than I did...gloves might have helped too....

ouch


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

net wurker said:


> Can anyone recommend a good doggie hydration pack?


Someone posted this awhile back.

Singletrak Pack


----------



## Fourtango (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been taking Fozzy on rides by ourselves for almost a year. We took my girlfriend for her first (real) bike ride last week and he loved it even more. Whenever she got behind I would stop and wait then he would run through the woods (off trail) and lead her to me using the trail I was on! I thought that was pretty damn cool!


----------



## Fourtango (Mar 26, 2012)

net wurker said:


> Can anyone recommend a good doggie hydration pack?


I kind of believe that one would make the dog to hot. Just my opinion, I wear a camelbak and use the water bottle for him.


----------



## ruxin (Jan 30, 2011)

Fourtango said:


> I kind of believe that one would make the dog to hot. Just my opinion, I wear a camelbak and use the water bottle for him.


very true. if a dog runs with a pack on it's back, he is going to get rashes from the pack on his underside. i have tried this with my dog. if your dog is thirsty, just carry a collapsible bowl or just let him drink as you squeeze it from your water bottle/hydration pack.

just my advice


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

ruxin said:


> very true. if a dog runs with a pack on it's back, he is going to get rashes from the pack on his underside. i have tried this with my dog. if your dog is thirsty, just carry a collapsible bowl or just let him drink as you squeeze it from your water bottle/hydration pack.
> 
> just my advice


My labradoodle drinks from my Camelback. She knows that when I take a drink and bend down, she is getting some.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hutch3637 said:


> Someone posted this awhile back.
> 
> Singletrak Pack


+1 My mini aussie loves her Singletrak pack. She knows she's going out for fun when I call her over to put it on.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

guilev said:


> I would say a really humid 25C (77F) summer day is probably hottest I've been out with my dog. During those days, I'll try to be on the trail as early as possible, from 8h00 to 10h00 at the latest, to ride while it's still cooler outside.
> 
> I'll bring 2 extra water bottles just for the dog and stop frequently to give the dog some water and get his ears and paws wet if it looks like he's overheating. On hot days, I also always ride where I know he can get a little swim mid-ride. That also allows me to refill his water bottles.
> 
> After 12-15Km, he's exhausted!


Is that a German Wirehair Pointer?


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

I recently got a burly trailer for my almost 2 year-old husky. She absolutely loves it. She just lays around and enjoys the breeze until we get to the park and then goes craaazy!


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

OO7 said:


> Is that a German Wirehair Pointer?


It's a Wirehaired Pointing Griffon, also known as Korthals Griffon. Both breeds do have a lot of physical resemblance and both were created to be a rugged, all terrain, all weather versatile hunting dogs. I don't know what the standards are for a GWP, but I think the Griffon is usually a slightly smaller and lower energy dog.

Our dog however is a little taller than usual and high energy so he might look like a GWP even more.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

guilev said:


> It's a Wirehaired Pointing Griffon, also known as Korthals Griffon. Both breeds do have a lot of physical resemblance and both were created to be a rugged, all terrain, all weather versatile hunting dogs. I don't know what the standards are for a GWP, but I think the Griffon is usually a slightly smaller and lower energy dog.
> 
> Our dog however is a little taller than usual and high energy so he might look like a GWP even more.


I have a GWP and she's pretty small for the breed, though still within the "standard." We've been told that we should show her, but she won't sit still for food let alone a dog show. She literally eats a bite and walks around, eats a bite then walks around, etc.

High energy is a serious understatement . . . . I really should take her out on the trails as I'm sure she'd love it, but out here in SoCal there are far too many things for her to get into trouble with (horses, people, other dogs, snakes, cacti, big cats, etc.).


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I want a WPG so bad. I have been calling breeders in my area but $1.5k is just too much right now. I absolutely love those dogs and will have one some day. Currently we have a Brussels Griffon and he is an awesome dog. When I "shoot" him he dies.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

net wurker said:


> Can anyone recommend a good doggie hydration pack?


Fortunately, I don't have to worry about hydration for my dog on the trails. I would consider a pack for the dry or desert areas. I don't think it would be too hot for the dog to wear. Their cooling comes mainly from their mouth and paws. You could carry a water bottle in each pouch side, one for the dog to drink, and one to pour on the dog. Wet fur does wonder for hot dogs.


----------



## lostonbase (Nov 1, 2011)

sooner518 said:


> How long do you guys run your dogs? I took my 28 pound Australian Kelpie (about 1.5 years old) out the other day and after about 4 miles, she really started dragging behind me. We took frequent breaks and she had plenty of water. After our last break (where she ran all in and around a creek with another dog), we went back to the car, and she was basically walking the last quarter mile. I had to stop and wait for her to walk up to me. She wasnt panting or anything and didnt seem to be in any pain.
> 
> She is pretty new to biking (this was like her 4th ride ever) so maybe she just needs to get more in shape.... I take her on a 3 mile run about 2-3 times a week, and most other days, I take her to the park down the street and chuck a tennis ball for her a bunch.


How fast were you averaging? You really have to check your spend when riding with a dog. My Aussie can go all day if I keep the pace slower, I am also worried about blowing out his joints on down hills at speed.

I rode with my dog Stan at Fruita last week for the first 3 days, did about 45 miles in total, got someone to watch him for my last ride...Going fast on Joe's was sure fun. Stan still liked me on my return.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i have a foldable dog bowl that i keep in the camel back, though where i ride, there are usually swamps and ponds around.

my dog is a Red Bone Coonhound mix.....We've been calling her "Shred-Bone" coonhound. 
nerdy, i know. ok, carry on


----------



## section00 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a 1yr old boxer who I am trying to take out riding with me when he gets a bit older. I hope that he can one day enjoy the love of running with me as much as I enjoy MTB. Peace & Love to you all.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Paul.C said:


> I want a WPG so bad. I have been calling breeders in my area but $1.5k is just too much right now. I absolutely love those dogs and will have one some day. Currently we have a Brussels Griffon and he is an awesome dog. When I "shoot" him he dies.


We got our GWP off of Petfinder. Complete with papers at 8 months old for $20. :thumbsup:

When I come home to shredded shoes, I can't help but wonder if that $20 was worth it!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

taken 10 years ago, she lived to be 16.........I miss this dog.........RIP Stella.


----------



## simple78 (Jul 4, 2010)

Here is a short video of my Griffin's first try at a trail ride. He is a 2 year old rescue border collie mix. We have only had him for 4 months so he has to stay on a leash for now. Working hard on his recall, but not even close to 100% recall. But overall I am proud of our progress.

griffin's1st ride - YouTube


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

simple78 said:


> Here is a short video of my Griffin's first try at a trail ride. He is a 2 year old rescue border collie mix. We have only had him for 4 months so he has to stay on a leash for now. Working hard on his recall, but not even close to 100% recall. But overall I am proud of our progress.
> 
> griffin's1st ride - YouTube


Looks like you two had a great time. Thanks for sharing and good luck with the progress with your dog.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

lostonbase said:


> How fast were you averaging? You really have to check your spend when riding with a dog. My Aussie can go all day if I keep the pace slower, I am also worried about blowing out his joints on down hills at speed.
> 
> I rode with my dog Stan at Fruita last week for the first 3 days, did about 45 miles in total, got someone to watch him for my last ride...Going fast on Joe's was sure fun. Stan still liked me on my return.


yea probably a good point. we were goin kinda fast since the trails are so smooth. ill have to be careful with tat from now on. we just moved 2 blocks away from the closest trail so she will have lots of practice!


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

OO7 said:


> High energy is a serious understatement . . . . I really should take her out on the trails as I'm sure she'd love it, but out here in SoCal there are far too many things for her to get into trouble with (horses, people, other dogs, snakes, cacti, big cats, etc.).


That's sad, because I'm pretty sure your dog would enjoy it so much!! I heard GWP can be harder to train as well... My girlfriend and I really like wirehaired dogs, and we really wanted to get a GWP at first. But after talking to some breeders and owners, we realized it might be a little bit too much for us to handle.

That's how we learned about the Korthals Griffons and fell in love with the breed. For us, it's the best of both worlds: the look we like, with an easier character and lower energy.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

guilev said:


> That's sad, because I'm pretty sure your dog would enjoy it so much!! I heard GWP can be harder to train as well... My girlfriend and I really like wirehaired dogs, and we really wanted to get a GWP at first. But after talking to some breeders and owners, we realized it might be a little bit too much for us to handle.
> 
> That's how we learned about the Korthals Griffons and fell in love with the breed. For us, it's the best of both worlds: the look we like, with an easier character and lower energy.


Actually, she has been very easy to train. She is an incredibly smart dog (kind of obnoxiously so), and I don't say that lightly. We trained our Vizsla to ring a bell hung by the back door when he wants to go out (done before we got the GWP) and she picked it up on her own by watching him.

She learned hand signals for sit, down, stay, come, and "high five" just by watching the other dog. She also figured out how to open doors on her own (as in bedroom, bathroom, etc. that are pulled shut and latched, and we do not have lever style handles), which we still can't figure out for the life of us . . . 

I do know that she would love to run the trails. She'd actually really like agility style obstacles for sure because she's always jumping up on to and over things. Maybe I'll try to find a more remote trail.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

quadracer12 said:


> What's the temperature limit you guys stop taking your dogs out for a ride?


We've done as much as 80 in the desert south west with our 1.5 year old pointer/border collie. Lots of water, mellower pace. The 9 year old /Shepherd Lab mix gets hot when it's over 50


----------



## dje562189 (Apr 16, 2007)

Great Pics!


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

This is passion.


----------



## gonathan85 (Mar 27, 2009)

my pooches are too busy eating gophers to chase me around on my bike. =(


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, Dixie would split at the first small fury (or feathered) woodland creature she saw.


----------



## air9erchick (Mar 22, 2012)

This is Shiloh, the best dog evaaarrr! As an adult living on my own, I'd only had cats, but when Salem died I thought I was going to die too. Loved that cat so much. Anyway, a friend said I needed to get a dog and get out of the house, and specifically a heeler. She said they were the best dogs ever and I think she was right, at least for me.

After several weeks of mulling the idea over I started looking on petfinder and kept going back to her pic. After several more weeks of wondering if I was ready for a dog and the responsibility, I called made arrangement to meet her. That was all it took and we've had such a good time together for the last year and a half. 43#'s of awesome! I think she needs a better bell for the trails though..and a little more practice with our commands.


From Shiloh


From Shiloh


From Shiloh


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Dogs are awesome regardless of breed. I wouldnt trade either of mine for anything!!


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

God, this is probably my favorite thread of all time. Kinda bummed though, since I have lost a lot of weight I ride quite a bit faster and longer than before so it is tough for my Irish Setter Bono to keep up like he used to. He still can go 10+ at a pretty good clip, but I need to take more breaks when I bring him.

Makes it tough when ride time is so rare with an 11 month old son! I want to throw down every time I get out on the trail. Hopefully this summer I will be able to get more long but slow rides in, ya know, stop and smell the roses type rides and take lots of pics with Bono-Tron

Keep sharing your awesome trail dogs!


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

coachjon said:


> God, this is probably my favorite thread of all time. Kinda bummed though, since I have lost a lot of weight I ride quite a bit faster and longer than before so it is tough for my Irish Setter Bono to keep up like he used to. He still can go 10+ at a pretty good clip, but I need to take more breaks when I bring him.
> 
> Makes it tough when ride time is so rare with an 11 month old son! I want to throw down every time I get out on the trail. Hopefully this summer I will be able to get more long but slow rides in, ya know, stop and smell the roses type rides and take lots of pics with Bono-Tron
> 
> Keep sharing your awesome trial dogs!


Trials dogs?? That could be an awesome sport! Like Parkour with dogs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

coachjon said:


> God, this is probably my favorite thread of all time. Kinda bummed though, since I have lost a lot of weight I ride quite a bit faster and longer than before so it is tough for my Irish Setter Bono to keep up like he used to. He still can go 10+ at a pretty good clip, but I need to take more breaks when I bring him.


I'm fortunate, with the cool weather, I've been able to leave my dog in my truck, go do 12-16 miles fast pace, then return and take her out for a more leisurely ride of 3 to 4 miles. It gives me a chance to cool down as well. Granted, I'm on private secure land (military installation) so chances of anyone bothering my truck is rare. Hope you figure it out. Also, the one time in my life that I did very little riding was when my kids were pre-toddlers. That's just life.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Paul.C said:


> Trials dogs?? That could be an awesome sport! Like Parkour with dogs. :thumbsup:


lol, oops, this was posted after doing P90X Plyos...brain must not have been firing on all cylinders.



Sarguy said:


> I'm fortunate, with the cool weather, I've been able to leave my dog in my truck, go do 12-16 miles fast pace, then return and take her out for a more leisurely ride of 3 to 4 miles. It gives me a chance to cool down as well. Granted, I'm on private secure land (military installation) so chances of anyone bothering my truck is rare. Hope you figure it out. Also, the one time in my life that I did very little riding was when my kids were pre-toddlers. That's just life.


My friend and I got verbally assaulted after leaving his chubby lab in the car (in the shade, with water, with all the windows cracked quite a bit, and low temps) to rest while we did another quick lap. Some people...

I have been lucky to be able to ride as much as I have. My wife is pretty awesome (and she knows how fun I am to be around when I don't ride lol). Can't wait to take the whole family out for rides in a few years!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Paul.C said:


> Trials dogs?? That could be an awesome sport! Like Parkour with dogs. :thumbsup:


"A field trial is a competitive event at which hunting dogs compete against one another. There are field trials for retrievers, pointing dogs and flushing dogs." Wiki P. :thumbsup:


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Sarguy said:


> "A field trial is a competitive event at which hunting dogs compete against one another. There are field trials for retrievers, pointing dogs and flushing dogs." Wiki P. :thumbsup:


Wish my dog flushed :lol:


----------



## Fourtango (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's another one of my favorite riding buddy, this one is in deer park northern NJ, after this I busted my hub and had to walk back to the jeep. Luckily a lot of it was down hill and Fozzy Bear was never more then a few feet from me. When I checked my computer I hit 21mph!! Damn my dog can run fast. It was only real short but damn!!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

wintersolstice said:


> Wish my dog flushed :lol:


Mine leaves the seat up, drives the wife crazy.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

surly_an_instigator said:


> 2 year old Pure breed Blue Doberman. Its been about 15 years without a riding buddy of this caliber. This photo is about 13 miles, 22 degrees and the half way point of our ride. I'm a very proud papa.


Is that a Merino Wool sweater he's wearing?


----------



## spruceboy (Feb 18, 2008)

A mutt, but loves bike rides..


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Zappa:








and after his puppy match:


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Paul.C said:


> I want a WPG so bad. I have been calling breeders in my area but $1.5k is just too much right now. I absolutely love those dogs and will have one some day. Currently we have a Brussels Griffon and he is an awesome dog. When I "shoot" him he dies.


Save up and don't go the cheap route. Bargains can be had, but the breeders of those bargain dogs aren't doing genetic testing (hips, eyes, elbows, thyroid) that should be part of any responsible breeding program meant to increase the health of the dog/breed. Vet visits in your first couple years will likely exceed 1k anyway, and usually the cheaper the dog, the higher risk for health problems there are (in general). 
Also, don't go through a pet store.
You should be able to find a pet quality (not show quality, but from a breeder that shows, does agility, tracking, or therapy work etc.) dog for under, or around 1k anyway. 1.5k seems like a really high price. The puppy I posted in the previous post had littermates that sold for under 1.5k and his mom won the Akita breed at Westminster in 2011, so it was a very strong breeding.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

*Toy Passion*






And then I'm done attention whoring my dog out.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks like a bruiser! Nice dog


----------



## pathogen (Aug 16, 2008)

Here is my year old ridgeback on her first real trail ride about a month ago!

We started her slow with 1k rides around the neighbourhood but now she is ripping beside me for up to 10k so far.


----------



## AntiPavement (Mar 23, 2012)

Irie getting her game face on ready to rip it with me down the 401 Trail last summer. Coonhounds make great trail dogs if anyone wanted to know.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

danhasdrums said:


> Save up and don't go the cheap route. Bargains can be had, but the breeders of those bargain dogs aren't doing genetic testing (hips, eyes, elbows, thyroid) that should be part of any responsible breeding program meant to increase the health of the dog/breed. Vet visits in your first couple years will likely exceed 1k anyway, and usually the cheaper the dog, the higher risk for health problems there are (in general).
> Also, don't go through a pet store.
> You should be able to find a pet quality (not show quality, but from a breeder that shows, does agility, tracking, or therapy work etc.) dog for under, or around 1k anyway. 1.5k seems like a really high price. The puppy I posted in the previous post had littermates that sold for under 1.5k and his mom won the Akita breed at Westminster in 2011, so it was a very strong breeding.


I appreciate that some people really love pure-bred dogs... but please guys don't forget the poor pups available via rescue and animal shelters. My now 10 year old Black Lab buddy has been a wonderful companion, and it would have been a true loss to have her gassed.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

wintersolstice said:


> I appreciate that some people really love pure-bred dogs... but please guys don't forget the poor pups available via rescue and animal shelters. My now 10 year old Black Lab buddy has been a wonderful companion, and it would have been a true loss to have her gassed.


I fully support rescuing dogs as well! Thanks for bringing that up. I just really don't like people buying bargain dogs from petfinder.com with "papers," because the breeders are people who lack knowledge and are not taking steps to improve the health of the dogs. If you're purchasing a puppy from a breeder they breeder should also supply OFA certification numbers.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i'm all about mutts 

somebody mentioned coonhounds above, i have a redbone coonhound mix. she gets distracted by her sniffer a bit, but she's a complete doll


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Baxter the Brussels Griffon on his first trail ride. A little over a mile with a short creek swim in the middle. He got distracted a few times but is a good listener. We'll have to go again sometime.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

little snippet, getting my dog ready for a bike ride 

dog.mp4 video by nbolin - Photobucket


----------



## greateaght (Feb 15, 2012)

Out for one of his first rides last year and never looked back!


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

oldcabin said:


> . . . not the trail.


I swear i had a pic of my dog doing the same thing but i can't find it

I got this one though I haven't biked with her yet but she knows what my running clothes/shoes look like and will go bonkers over them...she also understands what it means if my son says he wants to ride his bike around the block and lose it.


----------



## Pedro S (Oct 17, 2010)

wintersolstice said:


> I appreciate that some people really love pure-bred dogs... but please guys don't forget the poor pups available via rescue and animal shelters.


Big :thumbsup: and + a million on this.

I've never had a pure bred anything and probably never will. Way too many shelter and rescue dogs out there most of them mutts in need of a loving home.


----------



## greateaght (Feb 15, 2012)

Pedro S said:


> Big :thumbsup: and + a million on this.
> 
> I've never had a pure bred anything and probably never will. Way too many shelter and rescue dogs out there most of them mutts in need of a loving home.


:thumbsup:never had a pure bred before my doberman that I got as a hand-me-down. I think the thing people need to remember is that a pure bred dog is bred for a job, and if you don't give them that, you will run into problems.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

greateaght said:


> :thumbsup:never had a pure bred before my doberman that I got as a hand-me-down. I think the thing people need to remember is that a pure bred dog is bred for a job, and if you don't give them that, you will run into problems.


Yeah, if only I could find some local lion hunts for my Ridgeback !


----------



## saltwater taco (Mar 23, 2012)

I found a puppy on a road ride last December, got her to follow me almost all the way home before we caught a ride. Now she runs with me almost every time on the trails! She goes nuts when I put my bike shoes on. Can't post pics yet, but she's 11lbs, has long, amber-brown hair, almost a year old now, and is a mix of several breeds. She'll keep up fine for 7-8 miles (my after school route).


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

saltwater taco said:


> I found a puppy on a road ride last December, got her to follow me almost all the way home before we caught a ride. Now she runs with me almost every time on the trails! She goes nuts when I put my bike shoes on. Can't post pics yet, but she's 11lbs, has long, amber-brown hair, almost a year old now, and is a mix of several breeds. She'll keep up fine for 7-8 miles (my after school route).


Good on you! Always great to hear stories like this. :thumbsup:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Glad to see someone else thinking like I do, wish they'd really crack down on breeding with the amount of unwanted and discarded dogs and pets we have the world over. I love my 3 rescues, absolutely can't beat them and they're hardy as hell, love the trails, although a bit too small to do any serious mileage.


wintersolstice said:


> I appreciate that some people really love pure-bred dogs... but please guys don't forget the poor pups available via rescue and animal shelters. My now 10 year old Black Lab buddy has been a wonderful companion, and it would have been a true loss to have her gassed.


Good on you, I think you'll find you have made yourself the most true and loyal companion you ever can in rescuing that pup, post up pics when you're allowed :thumbsup:


saltwater taco said:


> I found a puppy on a road ride last December, got her to follow me almost all the way home before we caught a ride. Now she runs with me almost every time on the trails! She goes nuts when I put my bike shoes on. Can't post pics yet, but she's 11lbs, has long, amber-brown hair, almost a year old now, and is a mix of several breeds. She'll keep up fine for 7-8 miles (my after school route).


My now 3 rescues, black guy being the last, popped inside my aunts fence night before xmas.


----------



## monkeywrenchMoose (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice pups LyNx!

I feel like you should update your signature though. Should read like this: Work to live, live to ride, ride to work.


----------



## Dango Dog (Apr 26, 2005)

Cerpindicular, is that a Belgian?


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

possible but she seems a little short and thicker then most i have seen and in missouri thats not to many. I'm thinking more along the lines of cattle dog crossed with something thats brindle I got her at a year old from a guy that found her as a half dead pup. Great girl if not a little spoiled thats her very own couch she is on lol


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

I'v got some more pics of her somewhere with her pups (accidental breeding my 10mo old lab/american bulldog destroyed his kennel to get to her when she was in heat) if i find them i can post them up for a better look at her I know her pups all came out looking pretty bully with the exception of a few that had long curly hair with brindle paws they were actually pretty damn cute.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

heres some i found of her a few of her pups and their dad








Torque the half lab (dad was a small lab used for hog chasing) half american bulldog (another smallish dog used as there catch dog) playing with one of the babies after mama finally decided to stop trying to eat him if he got close to them. Its the only time i have ever seen any kind of aggression in her she was a very protective mommy.








bear








sara one of the shaggy's with brindle paws








bull puppy the beast of the litter lol








bull puppy again








bear and i beleave that is dipstick in the background








more bear he was just such a cool looking little guy








Sammy my womans fav

















mama and 6 or the 13 babies poor girl lol








water break








baby torque the day after i got him


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

davec113 said:


> The kind of looks you get if you don't take them riding enough...


Ha, this made my day. Every time I use the "unamused" smiley I'm going to think of this picture.


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

He only gets to run along side of me on a leash....but he does really good!


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

*My assistant trail builder*

Toby selecting the line for a new trail we're building.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

LyNx said:


> Glad to see someone else thinking like I do, wish they'd really crack down on breeding with the amount of unwanted and discarded dogs and pets we have the world over.


You wish "they" would crack down on breeding? And by they, I suppose you mean government people... Is there anything left that Americans don't want their government to provide some horrible answer to?


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

danhasdrums said:


> You wish "they" would crack down on breeding? And by they, I suppose you mean government people... Is there anything left that Americans don't want their government to provide some horrible answer to?


Please don't make that a generalization - I'm an american who most certainly *doesn't* want more meddling.

I'm hoping "They" referred to AKC and other animal breeding and eugenics groups.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

While I know that to most Americans it's the only place people live on the planet, surprisingly in fact there are loads of others continents and islands the world over where people participate in lots of activities that Americans also do, including MTB and access the internet. By "they" I mean governments and kennel clubs the world over, because clearly people cannot make sensible decisions for themselves on just about anything it would seem and have to rely on agencies and such to tell them what to do, if not they just go wild. If people had any sort of self control the human population would not have doubled in the last 50 years alone.



danhasdrums said:


> You wish "they" would crack down on breeding? And by they, I suppose you mean government people... Is there anything left that Americans don't want their government to provide some horrible answer to?


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Let's replace "self control" with "government control" and see how long it takes for them to make MTB'ing illegal, ya right!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

O.K. Back on subject. Enjoying a break before next run.


----------



## fysioterapeut (Apr 17, 2012)

My dogs are pretty excited with my biking, but they are not good looking enough for post in this forum


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

fysioterapeut said:


> My dogs are pretty excited with my biking, but they are not good looking enough for post in this forum


No such thing as an ugly trail dog! Let's not talk about the riders though....


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

LyNx said:


> While I know that to most Americans it's the only place people live on the planet, surprisingly in fact there are loads of others continents and islands the world over where people participate in lots of activities that Americans also do, including MTB and access the internet. By "they" I mean governments and kennel clubs the world over, because clearly people cannot make sensible decisions for themselves on just about anything it would seem and have to rely on agencies and such to tell them what to do, if not they just go wild. If people had any sort of self control the human population would not have doubled in the last 50 years alone.


My bad, seeing that you're' from Barbados I can see why you want fornication heavily regulated with all the deaths there due to aids.
Sadly, if people like freedom, part of that means they have to endure some acts that they find personally offensive, such as breeding of dogs. There are groups here in the US that are doing a lot to try and push for more government regulation on dog breeding, but sadly, these regulations will have a large affect on how the responsible breeders go about their business, and I hate using the word "business" because these breeders do not profit. While I sympathize with the dogs in the pounds, and I personally donate time and money to those organizations, it's also very positive what some breeders are doing to improve the health and temperaments of pure bred dogs and it would be sad if that progress had to come to a halt.
This argument doesn't even mention the fact that the majority of countries on our planet are staring down their own personal debt crisis so when I hear of people suggesting that the government step in and add more negatives to the balance sheets, I find it a little disconcerting. And that will be last post on this since this should be about doggies and pictures of doggies!


----------



## saltwater taco (Mar 23, 2012)

My pup Lucy at the top of a trail in GA. (It has been raining the last couple days so she's been bouncing off the walls with all that extra energy)

015 by saltwatertaco, on Flickr


----------



## mzinn23 (Sep 20, 2010)

I have posted my girl here before, but she's just that awesome. Shiba Inu Pit Bull mix, and a bundle of energy and joy. She loves getting out on the trails, but mostly for hiking. She runs circles around me, so hopefully taking her on the bike will help her release more energy.


----------



## HMFIC (Oct 22, 2005)

IS it just me, or are the posts all out of order?? When Im signed in last page consists of 09/10 posts. When I log off, the posts are in chronological order......hhhhmmmmm


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Not exactly sure how or why your first little sentence was snuck in there, but since you took so much time to search for that info I'll reply.....Since I know you searched to come up with these great facts, you might also have checked and realised that in the US, blacks only make up 14% of the population, but account for over 46% of the HIV/AIDs cases, so on an island with over a 93% black population, heavily dependent on tourism, mainly US it's no wonder the numbers are so high. The highest cause of transmission is through heterosexual exchange, women having the highest %, i.e. tourist based prostitution as we have cruise and warships coming through here all the time, deduce from that what you will.

As to the actual subject of lowering/stopping dog breeding and instead fostering more adoptions of the billions of homeless animals out there, that is money well spent IMHO. As to the "good" breeders don't make money and do it for the love  If they really cared the "good" breeders would self regulate and get together and help to eradicate breeding farms and bad breeding practices, since of course we know you guys don't need regulating right 



danhasdrums said:


> My bad, seeing that you're' from Barbados I can see why you want fornication heavily regulated with all the deaths there due to aids.
> Sadly, if people like freedom, part of that means they have to endure some acts that they find personally offensive, such as breeding of dogs. There are groups here in the US that are doing a lot to try and push for more government regulation on dog breeding, but sadly, these regulations will have a large affect on how the responsible breeders go about their business, and I hate using the word "business" because these breeders do not profit. While I sympathize with the dogs in the pounds, and I personally donate time and money to those organizations, it's also very positive what some breeders are doing to improve the health and temperaments of pure bred dogs and it would be sad if that progress had to come to a halt.
> This argument doesn't even mention the fact that the majority of countries on our planet are staring down their own personal debt crisis so when I hear of people suggesting that the government step in and add more negatives to the balance sheets, I find it a little disconcerting. And that will be last post on this since this should be about doggies and pictures of doggies!


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

It's been a few years since this shot, but at least I'm not posting an argument about overbearing governments wanting to regulate the over breeding of anti-American dogs with aids... (hint, please stay on topic, or take the argument elsewhere.)


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*our mutt*

Gee, we'll add one trail mutt photo. If you go to her blog, you can see a bunch more. Since she's a dog that doesn't speak, its mostly pictures. 

The Trail Mutt Reports


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

mzinn23 said:


> I LOVE MY PIT BULL .


Thats hilarious......your dog is as much a "PIT BULL" as this guy is.....hahahha


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Rack Man said:


> Thats hilarious......your dog is as much a "PIT BULL" as this guy is.....hahahha


Not sure what you were expecting?
American Pit Bull Terrier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They look pretty much like that.


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

wintersolstice said:


> Not sure what you were expecting?
> American Pit Bull Terrier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> They look pretty much like that.


Ok....Lets play "Identify the real Pit Bull" game: Your right I can't tell the difference....My Bad!


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Really? This is what you choose to make a stand on? The guy has a dog, likely with some pitt mix in it, he's proud of his dog, and you are going to invest this much effort in arguing the point?

Do you have a dog? Go take him for a ride, he's feeling neglected, you're spending too much time on the computer.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

LyNx said:


> As to the actual subject of lowering/stopping dog breeding and instead fostering more adoptions of the billions of homeless animals out there, that is money well spent IMHO. As to the "good" breeders don't make money and do it for the love  If they really cared the "good" breeders would self regulate and get together and help to eradicate breeding farms and bad breeding practices, since of course we know you guys don't need regulating right


There are plenty of groups you can donate money to that are working to help find homes for homeless pets. You are free to do so. I do this myself, my breeder friends do the same as well as pull animals from kill shelters and provide them food and shelter until they find their forever home.
"Good breeders," as you call them, do not have the authority to stop backyard breeders and breeding farms, from letting their dogs have sex. I don't know how you think they can just team up together and make other people behave a certain way, but it simply is just not possible. Your proposition would be as successful as the war on drugs or the war on terror because it is as ludicrous of an idea.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Zappa as a little puppy.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Here you go guys. Please move your dog breeding conversation here so we can enjoy this thread. Thank you.

http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-o...-breeding-ethics-here-782832.html#post9221477


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*MacGregor*

If I want to ride without my Border Collie I have to sneak out...cuz if he sees me in a helmet....


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

That dog is lucky to have such an awesome playground! I love the shots.


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

^ are you sure thats a border collie, cuz I have a border collie and she looks different, cause I watched the Dog Whisperer once so I know

....just kidding! Awesome dogs, all of 'em.










That's Lucy (my pit collie killer demon dog from uranus) taking a break...she's a real mud pig.


----------



## nanochef (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## GardenGnome (Oct 7, 2010)

thats funny...like it


----------



## Vthokies422 (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome thread


----------



## nanochef (Mar 9, 2011)

Safety first lol


----------



## Keranu (Apr 21, 2012)

Nicer Boxer! Love him!


----------



## nanochef (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks, poor guy loves to run while I ride and at 2 yes old he already has to retire due to some knee issues.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

nanochef said:


> Thanks, poor guy loves to run while I ride and at 2 yes old he already has to retire due to some knee issues.


Hopefully you can get that knee or knee's repaired and get him back running again. Nice Boxer btw he way looks just like mine.


----------



## nanochef (Mar 9, 2011)

The vet thought it was a torn cruciate but after testing they said it wasn't $$$$. He was on anti inflammatory for 6 weeks, kinda helped now he's on glucosamine. He only limps for a max of. 30 mins after a ride or the dog park.


----------



## somanygoodbikes (Sep 9, 2011)

Making the rounds on the net:










Full article: Disabled border collie

Caution, may cause face leakage.


----------



## tdg1x07 (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's our newest addition of the family. 3/4 choco lab, 1/4 husky. Haven't gotten a chance to introduce her to trails yet. Hope to soon


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

somanygoodbikes said:


> Making the rounds on the net:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He needs 29" wheels.

Seriously though, that dog rocks!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

tdg1x07 said:


> View attachment 691265
> 
> Here's our newest addition of the family. 3/4 choco lab, 1/4 husky. Haven't gotten a chance to introduce her to trails yet. Hope to soon


I swear lab puppies would make even the manliest of men act like 12 year old girls for 30 seconds.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd hold off taking her on the trails running quite yet, looks quite young still, let her bones get a bit stronger and you'll have a fantastic trail companion. When I got my first pup he was about 2-3 months old, only took him on walks around the yard (big yard), when he was about 5 months took him on a nearby trail, but only very short and slow rides, kept it that way until he was about 7-8 months and then gradually increased the length and pace. FYI, I always took him walking with the bike so he got accustomed to it from the get go.



tdg1x07 said:


> View attachment 691265
> 
> Here's our newest addition of the family. 3/4 choco lab, 1/4 husky. Haven't gotten a chance to introduce her to trails yet. Hope to soon


That disabled Collie must haul ass on the trails, faster than they already are  Loved the owners comment, couldn't agree more.



> "People think he should have been put down because they think he's suffering," she said. "But he wakes up happy every day. If you had a child with a disability you'd try to enrich them, give them opportunities. So why not do the same with a dog?"


----------



## masterlucasdude (Jun 5, 2011)

tdg1x07 said:


> View attachment 691265
> 
> Here's our newest addition of the family. 3/4 choco lab, 1/4 husky. Haven't gotten a chance to introduce her to trails yet. Hope to soon


Beautiful little girl there. She will make a great trail companion. Especially the husky side of her. :thumbsup:
I hope your ready for some super, seriously crazy shedding too


----------



## tdg1x07 (Apr 17, 2012)

masterlucasdude said:


> Beautiful little girl there. She will make a great trail companion. Especially the husky side of her. :thumbsup:
> I hope your ready for some super, seriously crazy shedding too


We had a yellow lab but had to put him down as he could no longer function and he would go to the bathroom in the house and not even know it. He also could never get up and we had to pick his back legs up so that he could get going. We did that for about a year probably.

Ironically the day we put him down is the day that Sienna (choco lab mix) was born. Our yellow lab shed a lot. I've heard huskys are worse if you don't groom them regularly. Luckily as of now her fur resembles a lab a little more so we might get lucky in that sense.

I mean not really lucky but I guess it's kind of the lesser of 2 evils.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

A shot of my dog Sebastian following my buddy Dave.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Pager with some of the vehicles we have to share the trails with.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

First ride last week. Yet again, mother nature thinks its funny to rain everyday.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

Meet Alexa. Black lab mix, we think with blue heeler based on the white patches on her chest and back paws.

When we rescued her at 3 months:









And now a little older at 6 months:




































She's going to be one happy doggy when I start taking her on rides! She is still a bit too young/immature to pay attention. And loose leash training is a prerequisite, I hear.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hutch3637 said:


> First ride last week. Yet again, mother nature thinks its funny to rain everyday.


My all time favorite dog.


----------



## skitchy (Dec 5, 2011)

Quinn takin' 5


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

My dog, Boudreaux. He's 1.5 years old. He's good for 12-15 miles, more if there is a river or lake along the way.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ that dog is so pretty!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Time out from biking until stitches removed. No it wasn't a trail booboo. She had a small mast cell tumor removed. Got it early. Diagnosed low grade. Will have to continue to check her for future bumps. I hate how K9s are so susceptible to cancer.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Sarguy said:


> Time out from biking until stitches removed. No it wasn't a trail booboo. She had a small mast cell tumor removed. Got it early. Diagnosed low grade. Will have to continue to check her for future bumps. I hate how K9s are so susceptible to cancer.


Good luck with the recovery. I know it sucks when dogs get sick/hurt. Mine just tore his ACL. Doc say $2000 to fix him and he won't heal without surgery. Man, that sucks. He loves running and went from being super active every day, to doing nothing all day. that's emotionally tough for a dog as well. Hopefully yours will be on the trail again soon.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh man! Good luck to both of your dogs. I see sick and injured people all day and most of the time I think 'wow you should have taken better care of yourself' but when I see an injured pooch I feel soooo bad for them.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

a friend of mine made a small clip of my dog after our lat weekend ride.

Balfa the Trail Dog.wmv - YouTube


----------



## nando87 (Jun 27, 2011)

Not bike related, but here is my dog Dozer... AKA the hulk!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2006)

My dawgs from this weekend's ride


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Out for a ride.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Low Pressure said:


> Out for a ride.


That photo is awesome.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Hutch3637 said:


> That photo is awesome.


What Hutch says! What is better than a trail rated Viszla? A pair of them! :thumbsup:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i know i posted this video somewhere before, but i couldnt find it here. getting my dog jazzed up for a ride (pardon the livingroom, it was being renovated  )


----------



## Fourtango (Mar 26, 2012)

Does anybody on here use the ruff wear swamp cooler vest for their pooch?? Please give some details if you do!! Thanks a lot.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Our vizlsa just sleeps . . . and eats . . . and, well that food's gotta go somewhere. He's 6 though and had PLENTY of energy as a puppy. He's afraid of the bike though following a single-trial learning incident as a pup where he was running, I crashed because of a driver running a stop sign and went OTB with the bike landing in him.


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

The image above reminds me of something










::


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Charles Henry


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

I took Zoey out for a run around the trails at Lake Geode. This was her third time mountain biking and the first time I let her off the leash.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

great video man, i can really feel the love


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

MotoX33 said:


> I took Zoey out for a run around the trails at Lake Geode. This was her third time mountain biking and the first time I let her off the leash.


Cool video. I really like the doggy-cam bit in the beginning, running to the door to look at the ceiling, getting a 720 degree tour of your car, great fun.


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks! I left the doggy cam on her for a few minutes on the trails but once she hit a gallop the camera bobbed so much it was nauseating to watch lol


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

*New trail dog in training*

We've adopted him 3 weeks ago, 15 months old Pudelpointer named Stout. I'm just starting the bike training. Only 2 bike rides so far and he already knows that bike=fun!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

that dog is so cute! looks like a muppet


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

MotoX33 said:


> I took Zoey out for a run around the trails at Lake Geode. This was her third time mountain biking and the first time I let her off the leash


What kind of dog is Zoey? She looks a bit like our new austalian shepherd:



She's just under 5 months so is still too young to be running long distances, but we've been busy walking the trails and I'm trying to get her used to a bike trailer.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok... She's no trail dog (unless she's in my pack) but she is 3lbs of pure passion!


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

newfangled said:


> What kind of dog is Zoey? She looks a bit like our new austalian shepherd:
> 
> 
> 
> She's just under 5 months so is still too young to be running long distances, but we've been busy walking the trails and I'm trying to get her used to a bike trailer.


She's a mini Aussie and you have a cool looking dog! I'm a pretty active person so I love her energy but she's a little skittish with new people. I'm not really sure why since I thought I socialized her pretty well but I've read that mini Aussie's can have a temperament like that. We're still working on it though. Also I'm a little disappointed because I wanted a mini Aussie because I wanted a dog to play frisbee with, but she has no interest when I throw it lol. I think she just does it because she's smarter than me and is making ME play fetch


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

Your pic got me looking through some oldies of my dogs so I thought I'd post a few. I feel like that guy that gets the pictures of his kids out at the bar to show his buddies. Our 13 year old jack russel, Sadie, makes for a good size comparison. I don't take Sadie biking anymore because she really slows down after about a mile but she loves to run the trails. I hope you get a chuckle out of them like I did:

Here they are soon after we brought Zoey home, already chewing on her "big" sister.









This is her awkward "my legs grew faster than my body" phase. 









She might have outgrown Sadie, but a severe case of "little dog syndrome" makes Sadie the boss still.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ awesome, and they really have similar coloring:



Right now ours loves meeting strangers, but from they say about the breed I'm assuming that will probably change.

And she also doesn't have much interest in fetching - I can throw a ball or a frisbee and she'll chase after it, but instead of picking it up she just tackles it or bowls it over. It seems like she just wants to make sure that it isn't moving, and once it's "dead" her work is done.


----------



## casey (Jan 12, 2004)

guilev said:


> We've adopted him 3 weeks ago, 15 months old Pudelpointer named Stout. I'm just starting the bike training. Only 2 bike rides so far and he already knows that bike=fun!


Great looking Pudelpointer. Enjoy him.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

casey said:


> Great looking PP. Enjoy him.


......:skep:.....


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

casey said:


> great looking pp. Enjoy him.


lol lol lol lol lol!!!!!!!


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

casey said:


> Great looking PP. Enjoy him.


hehe! Thanks! Quoted like that, I does sound weird! lol!


----------



## casey (Jan 12, 2004)

guilev said:


> hehe! Thanks! Quoted like that, I does sound weird! lol!


Got me on that one! A simple case of not thinking it through.


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

Here's my chocolate lab Maggie after a ride.

She definitely knows the phrase, "Wanna go for a bike ride?"


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

took my 11 month old boarder collie mix out with me today for the first time on the trails, my gf hiked the trails with him on a leash as i got to ride them. he did great following me along, only thing was he got skiddish when 2 cyclist came up on us. a few months back he wasnt afraid of anything, now it seems like his shadow scares the **** out of him.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hitting the trails today.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Most awesome thread on here and some great new content. Thought I'd throw up a pic of my new little guy, Sprocket, who while not ready for a real trail ride yet, does enjoy a very short jaunt out with his big brothers and sister on the "business" trails nearby. Found him 2 weeks ago Friday on the road, full of fleas and worms, he's all good now and has had hist first shot. Pic is with my newest addition to the family back in Dec '11, Shadow, gets on well with everyone and plays really well with Sprocket.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Great pics, this thread is getting almost too cute now!


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

My pups and I made the June issue of Mountain Bike Action!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm trying to train my pit mix Baby to follow my bike but I have a few problems
1 her name was Baby when we got her and it is fitting, she's timid and afraid of everything, even cats. 
2 Since she's part pit bull, people are afraid of her. People take their dogs inside or cross the street when I am walking her. I really don't get it, she's the sweetest dog I've ever had. I can't help that some bad people trained their dogs to fight. 
I'm still trying though, I'd love for her to follow me on some of the local trails.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Will she follow you on the trails without problems assuming 1 & 2 don't interfere?


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sarguy said:


> Will she follow you on the trails without problems assuming 1 & 2 don't interfere?


A little, I think she'll do better if I keep going back to the same trail. She gets super jumpy when she's outside of her normal surroundings. She also gets scared when lizards and frogs run off into the undergrowth. She's a big chicken.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Maybe some long hikes in the woods to get her used to the environment, before adding the bike to the picture. It takes baby steps, no pun intended.  Or, if you have a safe environment, like her big back yard, maybe ride the bike around the yard having her follow you with lots of encouragement and treats. Let her advance at her pace, building her trust that you won't let the "scary" things harm her.


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

Sarguy said:


> Maybe some long hikes in the woods to get her used to the environment, before adding the bike to the picture. It takes baby steps, no pun intended.  Or, if you have a safe environment, like her big back yard, maybe ride the bike around the yard having her follow you with lots of encouragement and treats. Let her advance at her pace, building her trust that you won't let the "scary" things harm her.


Good call. When I started with my lab we'd go to a park she was familiar with (an off leash one) and ride around. I have a couple commands to get her out of the way. "Right" to move to the right side of me (her usual heel position) and a loud PSSHHH for GetTF out of the way.

I also gently buzzed her with the front tire while walking the bike so she'd understand why she has to keep out of the way. Best trick is to keep ahead of her though, never want her getting to a piece of single track first.

Also try to work on the timidness. A shy dog isn't necessarily a bad thing, but it means they are going to go "fight or flight" more often. Our dog was shy of new people (luckily never aggressive, would just back away if someone went to pat her head). We took her places with lots of people to get her more used to people. E.g. Downtown on a busy weekend. She's getting better but still definitely people shy for a lab.


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

Just posted this on the 29er thread but what the heck here it is again 1+ to all the bully owners


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hit his limit today for heat while riding. 90 plus heat index for an hour. Thanks for drinking all the water Dino.


----------



## nvr2low (Jul 26, 2009)

Hutch3637 said:


> Hit his limit today for heat while riding. 90 plus heat index for an hour. Thanks for drinking all the water Dino.
> 
> View attachment 709933
> 
> ...


I am impressed he made an hour, my boxer can only do about 10 minutes of exercise in that type of heat and she quits.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

nvr2low said:


> I am impressed he made an hour, my boxer can only do about 10 minutes of exercise in that type of heat and she quits.


We kept the pace to below 5mph the whole ride. It was slow. Took breaks after every 5.miles and we didn't go very far. Yeah, I was kind of worried about the heat with him so I brought 200oz of water.


----------



## nvr2low (Jul 26, 2009)

Hutch3637 said:


> We kept the pace to below 5mph the whole ride. It was slow. Took breaks after every 5.miles and we didn't go very far. Yeah, I was kind of worried about the heat with him so I brought 200oz of water.


thats good, I have never tried biking with her as she is not the best distance runner. I am willing to bet she would have great trail manors though, when we do run/walk on trails she will never let me out of sight whether she is in front or behind.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

nvr2low said:


> thats good, I have never tried biking with her as she is not the best distance runner. I am willing to bet she would have great trail manors though, when we do run/walk on trails she will never let me out of sight whether she is in front or behind.


He isn't either for distance. Speaking of trail manors. We came across a fawn laying down in the middle of the trail and the two just looked at each other. Hard to make out but there is a deer there. Guess they both weren't up for playing.


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a question for all you dog owners who take your dogs out on the trails with you.

booties?

I used to go hiking with my dog a lot. I was told by multiple people to buy him booties. I honestly never did because... well, what the hell. it's weird.

and in the many, many times I took him hiking, only once did he get a thorn in his paw.

so, yes or no on the booties?


----------



## muffetmd (Mar 24, 2011)

How did you guys train your dogs to ride with you? I'm afraid to take my black lab because I think he would get distracted easily and run off. Did you all start off riding with your dog leashed? I really want to take him but I don't know how to train him for it


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

Maybe not the best of advice, but I am kind of a deep end kind of style to learning. Does your dog come on command? Does he respond to "look at me"? Does he generally want to be close to you? If you hide, will he come try and find you? If the answer to these questions are yes, then I would say you are ready to start riding in a non-busy trail area. If not, work on those and once he is ready, just start riding. 

They truly love it as much as we do.


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

muffetmd said:


> How did you guys train your dogs to ride with you? I'm afraid to take my black lab because I think he would get distracted easily and run off. Did you all start off riding with your dog leashed? I really want to take him but I don't know how to train him for it


I've been riding my bike with my dog with a leash on. he's been surprisingly good at not crossing in front of me.

as far as letting him off leash, does he listen to you at all? will he come on command? stay? if not, I'd say get that down first. kind of dangerous to others having a loose dog that won't obey commands.

mine just looks back occasionally and when he sees he's too far away, he runs back to me and hangs out for a bit. I only let him off the leash in small time intervals.


----------



## simple78 (Jul 4, 2010)

Take lots of the dogs favorite treats, (hotdogs, cheese) something that will get it's attention. I started out riding around the neighborhood with the leash to get him use to it. then slowly moved out to some easy trail rides with the leash. a place that won't let him go left and you go right around a tree 

I also use a nice harness when he has to have a leash, so he isn't getting pulled at the neck.

My Griffin is only good for around 7 or 8 miles then he has pretty much done running and goes to a lazy walk.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

mtnryder56 said:


> Maybe not the best of advice, but I am kind of a deep end kind of style to learning. Does your dog come on command? Does he respond to "look at me"? Does he generally want to be close to you? If you hide, will he come try and find you? If the answer to these questions are yes, then I would say you are ready to start riding in a non-busy trail area. If not, work on those and once he is ready, just start riding.


All great advice. :thumbsup:

A good strong recall is the best indicator that a dog is ready for trails off lead. A recall can prevent the dog from getting into danger (like stopping her at trail intersections, actual roads, or cliffs), ensures that the dog is linked to you on that invisible leash, and will gain respect of others sharing the trail.

DO NOT proceed on horse trails or crowded hiking trails if you're not capable of keeping the dog's full attention. One trick I use with my golden is to let her carry her water toy after a swim stop. She will then avoids other dogs, ignores squirrels, and moves away from people, because like a small child she does not want to share her toy. It's really quite funny to witness.


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

Did 2 miles with my 4 month old mutt. He did awesome. Every time I grab my bike and head towards the gate he gets all giddy.


----------



## muffetmd (Mar 24, 2011)

Sarguy said:


> All great advice. :thumbsup:
> 
> A good strong recall is the best indicator that a dog is ready for trails off lead. A recall can prevent the dog from getting into danger (like stopping her at trail intersections, actual roads, or cliffs), ensures that the dog is linked to you on that invisible leash, and will gain respect of others sharing the trail.
> 
> DO NOT proceed on horse trails or crowded hiking trails if you're not capable of keeping the dog's full attention. One trick I use with my golden is to let her carry her water toy after a swim stop. She will then avoids other dogs, ignores squirrels, and moves away from people, because like a small child she does not want to share her toy. It's really quite funny to witness.


Thanks everyone thats really helpful. He has a good recall but not exceptional, I was thinking about getting him a remote training collar to teach him how close he needs to be too me off leash.


----------



## peanut09 (Apr 13, 2005)

This is Maggie! I got her from the shelter when she was 4 months now she is 3. SHe loves to run and go on hikes but I think her real passion is retrieving the ball and swimming LOL She is a search and rescue dog and loves to work.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

that's one happy furry baby!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

muffetmd said:


> Thanks everyone thats really helpful. He has a good recall but not exceptional, I was thinking about getting him a remote training collar to teach him how close he needs to be too me off leash.


Ugh. Not really a good use for an e-collar. You are more likely to introduce fear. He may actually think the trail is the cause of the correction and then you'll end up with a dog that doesn't want to go near a trail. Using an e-collar is all about timing and should be left to the hunting world. They have the know-how and the practical use for them. In the SAR world, I have seen them used for extreme cases of crittering. Squirrel-shock, deer shock. My first SAR dog thought horses were electric and kept her distance. Seriously, your typical Petsmart shopper can easily ruin a dog for life with an e-collar. Play rewards or treats are a more positive reinforcement. Practice, practice, practice. Good luck.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

peanut09 said:


> This is Maggie! I got her from the shelter when she was 4 months now she is 3. SHe loves to run and go on hikes but I think her real passion is retrieving the ball and swimming LOL She is a search and rescue dog and loves to work.


Great looking dog! And SAR too! Does she do air-scent?


----------



## peanut09 (Apr 13, 2005)

Sarguy said:


> Great looking dog! And SAR too! Does she do air-scent?


She does. Certified for NASAR Area 2 and HRD. Looking to do trailing 3 this year just for fun and then Area 1 probably next year since the certs are only good for two years. We work with El Paso county in Colorado so we get a lot of SAR missions. Here is a pic of her training for high angle Jan 2012. First time in a harness so we kept it low and set up a zip line. Can't tell from the pic but she is wagging her tail LOL

Edit: added a pic of her looking at a deer during a ride today. I am so surprised it stayed there while I put my bike down and got the camera out....


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

peanut09 said:


> She does. Certified for NASAR Area 2 and HRD. Looking to do trailing 3 this year just for fun and then Area 1 probably next year since the certs are only good for two years. We work with El Paso county in Colorado so we get a lot of SAR missions. Here is a pic of her training for high angle Jan 2012. First time in a harness so we kept it low and set up a zip line. Can't tell from the pic but she is wagging her tail LOL


haha that is incredibly awesome.


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

muffetmd said:


> How did you guys train your dogs to ride with you? I'm afraid to take my black lab because I think he would get distracted easily and run off. Did you all start off riding with your dog leashed? I really want to take him but I don't know how to train him for it


First few times I took my lab on a biking trail (a flat commuter one) on a leash. I have a leash that has elastic stretch to it (which gives me a bit of a warning if she starts pulling). I learned the hard way after being pulled off on one of our first rides using a normal leash. That way I'm able to notice her attention changing in time to bark a comman, "LEAVE IT" etc.

I also had to train myself. My dog is quite social with other dogs (wants to meet every dog she sees). What worked best was keeping up speed so she would focus on running beside me and not get distracting (along with commands). But that took some getting used to after getting pull off (at speed a sharp tug to one side would be disasterous).

I also am set up so I can drop the leash at any time. I've heard of a special bike leash that gets held out to the side. Nice idea for a small dog. For a big dog having it attached to your bike sounds horrible. No matter how well trained your dog is at some point it's going to want to take off in another direction or simply stop.

After a few times out on a leash I experimented on some trails (with no one else around) and her off leash (more challenging terrain). Biggest issue was keeping her out of the way (which is why she knows "RIGHT" now). Then some more riding back on leash (I have to ride with her on leash around town). More off leash. Etc.

Worst thing that's happened lately was her stopping to investigate a deer bed. Normally I can keep up speed and once she sees my distance she'll come running after a few sniffs. This time I had to stop and call her (full on square shoulders, hand signal.. everything short of going back to fetch her). Once I was able to get her attention away from the bed she started running and I was able to turn my back on her and keep going.

Definitely need the dog to obey sit and stay commands. While dogs are allowed off leash in the areas I go not everyone loves dogs. So when I come across a hiker I'll get her to sit to one side. My dog doesn't chase small critters (luckily) so I haven't had to deal with that. No clue on how to deal with that other than trying to keep them focussed on running (which doesn't work so well on climbs since she waits at the top while I sweat it out). So maybe picking appropriate trails where you can keep up speed so the dog stays engaged/focussed on running?

Of course every dog is different. What works for me may not work for you. I'd definitely recommend starting with a leash in a park or similar and be prepared to brake sharply or drop the leash if necessary.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Sarguy said:


> Ugh. Not really a good use for an e-collar. You are more likely to introduce fear. He may actually think the trail is the cause of the correction and then you'll end up with a dog that doesn't want to go near a trail. Using an e-collar is all about timing and should be left to the hunting world. They have the know-how and the practical use for them. In the SAR world, I have seen them used for extreme cases of crittering. Squirrel-shock, deer shock. My first SAR dog thought horses were electric and kept her distance. Seriously, your typical Petsmart shopper can easily ruin a dog for life with an e-collar. Play rewards or treats are a more positive reinforcement. Practice, practice, practice. Good luck.


So the hunting crowd is so much more knowledgeable about using e-collars that they don't ruin dogs? I have personally seen more ruined hunting dogs than any other type of dog. Morons are universal. E-collars should only be used on the necks of abusive dog owners.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

crashtestdummy said:


> So the hunting crowd is so much more knowledgeable about using e-collars that they don't ruin dogs? I have personally seen more ruined hunting dogs than any other type of dog. Morons are universal. E-collars should only be used on the necks of abusive dog owners.


Actually the right use of an e-collar in beep (noise) mode for most hunting use is positive reinforcement giving a signal for the dog to associate to a particular command or behavior. Some dogs have slower response and need a small jolt. I have never witnessed use of an e-collar in hunting or other professional training where the voltage was more than the handler would agree to on his own neck. Most hunting dogs cost more than a top notch MTB, so "ruining" them isn't an option. But naive people like yourself, would only think the worse


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

peanut09 said:


> She does. Certified for NASAR Area 2 and HRD. Looking to do trailing 3 this year just for fun and then Area 1 probably next year since the certs are only good for two years. We work with El Paso county in Colorado so we get a lot of SAR missions. Here is a pic of her training for high angle Jan 2012. First time in a harness so we kept it low and set up a zip line. Can't tell from the pic but she is wagging her tail LOL.


Excellent. Keep up the good work. I have been with a Virginia-wide team since 2001 and recently working locally with my county sheriff due to gas prices. She's airscent live and wilderness cadaver and has been operational for five years. She's my second SAR dog.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Karma's 1st 10mile mini XC ride....and she did awesome! followed right with me, and didn't wonder off after i got about 200 yards ahead of her after a short downhill run!


----------



## PatMcF79 (May 23, 2008)

w00t! said:


> What is she? A Ridgeback?


Was that headtube badge made by Jenn Green?


----------



## PetFotografer (Jun 13, 2012)

This is my dog Zoe, I would like to take her with me to the trails but every time she sees a person or dog she runs to them wanting to play, so I can't have her off leash.


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

I started biking with my mutt for extra exercise and on some fairly isolated trails. He's almost 2 now and will stop and sit at a distance (100ft) and wait till I catch up before moving on. He also learned "Leave It" and "Come" early on. Only major distractions right now are other dogs...but he's getting better. It just takes lots of patience and time.


----------



## JoyRide_21 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice looking dog PetFotografer


----------



## dihymon (Jun 12, 2012)

He loves it, even at 7 years old. I just hate it when he looks back at me because I'm taking too long.
Mountain Biking with my Border Collie - YouTube


----------



## simple78 (Jul 4, 2010)

dihymon said:


> He loves it, even at 7 years old. I just hate it when he looks back at me because I'm taking too long.
> Mountain Biking with my Border Collie - YouTube


Awesome! I love border collies


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*The mutt rides!*

Below are recent photos of da trail mutt Gromit. The adventure dogs blog can be seen at The Trail Mutt Reports

She's is trained to do many things, including to heal. This is for ours and everyone else we see on the trail safety.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

my pretty girl doing her favorite-est thing ever


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Really watch your dogs when its hot! I ride with mine everyday at 6am.
This morning it was already 82f and I can really tell how much energy the heat took out of them!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Low Pressure said:


> Really watch your dogs when its hot! I ride with mine everyday at 6am.
> This morning it was already 82f and I can really tell how much energy the heat took out of them!


Definitely, took mine out today to do some trail work and he was walking around like a zombie. BTW, it was 89F out when we started then once finished, I checked my phone for the temp and it shot up to 97F. Don't know if anyone else does this but either before or during really hot temps I'll give him a mix of unflavored pedialyte 50% with 50% water.


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## banditx552 (Feb 25, 2012)

My dog just wants to lay around as soon as it hits 85...albeit, he is a black and tan doberman, so combined with the lack of sweating and I don't blame him


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

A couple pics from the other day.


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

CrzyTuning said:


>


Looks like my pup. What mix?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

Not sure. The place we got him said he was mastiff/boxer but I see neither in him. Looks more like a shepard mix. He's 5 months last week.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Too hot to go out.


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

CrzyTuning said:


> Not sure. The place we got him said he was mastiff/boxer but I see neither in him. Looks more like a shepard mix. He's 5 months last week.


Yeah, definitely looks sheppard mix. The dark nose and floppy ears are coming from somewhere. Rhodesian Ridgeback? Does he have a crest down the back?

Regardless he's a cute pup.


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

dubbreak said:


> Yeah, definitely looks sheppard mix. The dark nose and floppy ears are coming from somewhere. Rhodesian Ridgeback? Does he have a crest down the back?
> 
> Regardless he's a cute pup.


Thanks! He has an Interesting pattern down his spine and down his tail but nothing like a Ridgeback. I'm thinking his dark muzzle and ears are his boxer side.


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

CrzyTuning said:


> Thanks! He has an Interesting pattern down his spine and down his tail but nothing like a Ridgeback. I'm thinking his dark muzzle and ears are his boxer side.


Lol, that would make sense. I forgot boxers have floppy ears naturally. The ones with pointed ears have been cropped.


----------



## Mise En Place (Nov 19, 2011)

*Future Riding Partner*

Hawkeye the Giant Schnauzer, 8 weeks old. Not ready for the trails yet, going to start out with some nice and easy rides around the block to get him used to the bike. He is from working lines so he should make a great trail dog!


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

CrzyTuning said:


> Not sure. The place we got him said he was mastiff/boxer but I see neither in him. Looks more like a shepard mix. He's 5 months last week.


Yeah I don't see that mix at all. It looks more like a Belgian malinos. Here is my girl.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Sarguy said:


> Too hot to go out.


Hahaha! My dog sits like that.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Here's my Cairn Terrier mix.
He like's 4wheeling and camping.
Still trying to get him used to the bike while we go camping.
He loves the bike he just keeps getting too close.


----------



## Cutbert (Jul 26, 2010)

*Oliver the Mountain Pup*

Here's my buddy! Boxador (Boxer Lab - 9 Months Old)


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

my pups...the brindle is my baby 5 yo mix that i posted before not much of a trail dog shes more of a couch potato the other is my supposedly full blood 8 month old rhodesian ridgeback (if he is one he's ridgeless and small for the bread at around 40ish pounds maybe 50 pretty timid and jumpy so haven't tried to weigh him yet) that i picked up last night...He's a sweet boy and after seeing the conditions he was in ridgeback or not i wasn't going to leave him there and after spending some time with him i am very glad i got him regardless. He really is a awesome dog and should make a great trail dog after some obedience training and work he's very smart and really wants to make you happy. The spots on his ears are actually bald looks like he was ate up by flies really bad and they scarred over has one small bald patch on his back to probably permanent

excuse the mess its my sons play room lol
































.


----------



## TrailPixie (Aug 2, 2012)

I am just getting into riding again (after 12 years) and before now never considered the benefit of riding a bike with my dog! I don't think I'll ever be able to take him on the trails (he's got high prey drive as well as a decent herding instinct) but he's already learned to associate the bike with a nice, energy burning, fun experience, after only doing it once (so far), and the last time I went to walk him my SO just went to *move* the bike out of the way and he got into position next to it like he'd been doing it forever. (I live right off of a paved bike trail with grassy shoulders for him to run on.) 

No pics of Ruger (the dog) and the bike just yet, but here's the dog at least!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

Anonymous abuse is for cowardly mugs..:nono:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Some more great friends, but have to say, TrailPixie, yours is absolutely beautiful. What breed is he? If that's a pure breed, then someone crossed every dog I love and made it into one, if not nice cross.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Enjoying the new trail*


----------



## Doughnut Spaghetti (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's Doberman Fletcher:



























Here he is riding with me at Aspen Park, Gaylord Michigan:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Mine loves to go riding with me, which is tough for him when it's too hot to take him along. This time of year I occasionally take him for a lap or two on our local skills / jump / pump trail, since there's a pond at the end of it. He doesn't care for swimming (border collie dominates lab apparently) but he loves wading.

He's a great trail dog, as he wants to run behind the last rider and stays out of the way.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Ah, here we go- trail pic.


----------



## TrailPixie (Aug 2, 2012)

LyNx, Ruger is a German Shepherd, he's just from working lines (you see them more some areas than others vs the show type dogs) and solid black. He's a spazoid but friendly and tons of fun.

Doughnut Spaghetti, I love your Dobe. They're easily one of my favorite breeds.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Again, learn something new everyday  Never knew they were anything but tan and black, that's all I've ever seen and I've traveled the world quite a bit, very cool. Bet he'd make an even better security dog on a night, you couldn't see him coming in the dark  Aren't most dogs like that who have good owners who treat them right 



TrailPixie said:


> LyNx, Ruger is a German Shepherd, he's just from working lines (you see them more some areas than others vs the show type dogs) and solid black. He's a spazoid but friendly and tons of fun.
> 
> Doughnut Spaghetti, I love your Dobe. They're easily one of my favorite breeds.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Doughnut Spaghetti said:


> Here's Doberman Fletcher:


This pic in Black and white would be frame worthy, IMO. Fabulous looking dog and a great pic.


----------



## willawry'd (Oct 3, 2005)

I've always wanted an American Staffordshire...


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

short but fun ride


----------



## 911xj (Apr 16, 2010)

Wish I could take my weim's with me, but oh so worried about other people and liability, even though they are harmless


----------



## samwb (Jul 30, 2011)

Heres my little guy, took him out to the forest this morning he loves it!!! Didn't realise until i got home and saw the photos that he takes on small gaps now this ones just over a meter and a half. Sorry for the bad quality but ill get a HD go pro some day soon for now im stuck without.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

I was inspired by this thread, so when I got last month my pit mix pup my wife and me started training our girl to accompany us to ride with us. I started riding with her through our neighborhood attached to my riser bar with her leash. We started playing with speeds and stopping. The main thing was to teach her to feel when to stop, instead of continuing running along by herself. After two weeks of training with her every night, I went with her on Monday to my favorite trail. It was awesome. She rode with me like a champ. Since it gets so hot down here, I would stop with her every 10 minutes so she could hydrate and get her breath back.


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/274118/l/

PROJEKT ROAM: Day of the Dog on Pinkbike


----------



## bykerider (Feb 17, 2009)

Great vid. Some of my favorite things all in one place


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

guilev said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/274118/l/
> 
> PROJEKT ROAM: Day of the Dog on Pinkbike


Love it...nice work. I need to get out riding with my dog more 

Stu


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Here's my Newf enjoying the water and chasing his tennis ball.










And here's his passion for sharing the water with everyone in the vicinity!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Best picture to date of the boy. It was a tad sunny out.


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

Beautiful pic and beautiful friend!

Here was yesterday, testing out my brothers new Trek 820. Not a bad bike. Sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## shugarbear (Aug 28, 2012)

not really related to my dog riding with me.... but, do any of you guys have advice for me. My border collie has a jealousy problem, I got him when I was single and in the last three years I got married and now have a 19 month old daughter.... He is not super stoked about the whole daughter situation, all she wants to do is pet him and she really likes him but, he does not have the same feelings to her.... I have tried going on more rides/runs with just him and I, I have her around us more so that he can see the baby and stuff with me, and my daughter even gives him treats and puts food in his dish for him.... 

any other ideas???


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

Hutch3637 said:


> Best picture to date of the boy. It was a tad sunny out.
> 
> View attachment 720437


looks a lot like my dog. Mines a boxer/american staffordshire so he has a little bit bigger of a head but very similar otherwise.

Wish I could take my dog out but any other animal that could resemble a dog, he want to destroy (i.e. coyotes, javalinas.....basically anything with 4 legs thats over 10 pounds).


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

shugarbear said:


> not really related to my dog riding with me.... but, do any of you guys have advice for me. My border collie has a jealousy problem, I got him when I was single and in the last three years I got married and now have a 19 month old daughter.... He is not super stoked about the whole daughter situation, all she wants to do is pet him and she really likes him but, he does not have the same feelings to her.... I have tried going on more rides/runs with just him and I, I have her around us more so that he can see the baby and stuff with me, and my daughter even gives him treats and puts food in his dish for him....
> 
> any other ideas???


Tough one. I went through the same deal with my German Shepherd and our daughter. The dog was about 3 when we had our daughter. He seemed to take to her and have the appropriate curiosity about this new member of his pack, so all was good. As time wore on, though, and she started crawling and walking, it became apparent that he did not understand his ranking in the pack as below all the humans. He thought he was an adult and the kid/puppy was below him. Ultimately, he attempted to discipline her for something he though inappropriate with either a nip or a snap (that connected). Either way, he connected, drew blood and that was over the line. We gave him away to a drug dog trainer and the last we heard, he was extremely happy having a real job. Because the nip wasn't malicious, we didn't put him down; make no mistake, if he had hauled off and bit her for not reason, I'd have done the deed myself.

Based on that and the fact that your daughter is 19 months and he doesn't seem to have adapted, I'd be very, very cautious any time they were together. I'd also strongly advise you to start thinking about where your dog might be better off. The more time you spend with him on rides or just you and him together, the more you are rewarding his perception and behavior towards your daughter. I'd recommend that you have your daughter start being dominant over him, but at 19 months, she won't understand that. She'd need to have him perform for tricks - without your presence and requirement, make him mind her with the basic commands and stuff like that. I tried those things, too, but at 19 months, it's hard to make the kiddo understand what you need and the dog just sees your authority there, not the kid's.

I wish I could offer a better solution. I've had dogs my whole life and consider myself pretty good with them. I waited and waited, trying to train the GSD and make him get it when lots of others saw that he wasn't and that I needed to find him a better environment for his personality. Fortunately, my daughter is not afraid of dogs despite the nip and very happy with her big teddy bear of a Newf (the absolute best dog for kids!) and her spastic, but loveable Springer Spaniel.

Good luck... and keep a close eye on them when they're together.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Shelby and Gypsy. Shelby is the pointer mix. Adopted from the Humaine Society. Took to mountain biking from the first pedal stroke, getting behind my wheel without me saying a word. Shelby FOUND Gypsy (mutt) at Fantasy island MTB park abandoned and only about 3 1/2 months old. It was close to sunset and coyotes would have eaten her.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Hutch3637 said:


> Best picture to date of the boy. It was a tad sunny out.


He is a very handsome boy indeed!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

IamtheYeti said:


> looks a lot like my dog. Mines a boxer/american staffordshire so he has a little bit bigger of a head but very similar otherwise.
> 
> Wish I could take my dog out but any other animal that could resemble a dog, he want to destroy (i.e. coyotes, javalinas.....basically anything with 4 legs thats over 10 pounds).


Post a picture of him.



StiHacka said:


> He is a very handsome boy indeed!


Thank you.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

skiahh said:


> Tough one... Good luck... and keep a close eye on them when they're together.


Yeah, I was going to weigh in here, had dogs my whole life, but skiahh's already explained the situation outstandingly, obviously knows what he's talking about.

We bought an 18 month old German Shepherd when I was a little kid, maybe 5 or 6 years old. We were playing and it stuck it's mouth right over my face, demonstrating it was dominant over me. My dad saw it and straight away told me I had to get serious with the dog otherwise, "that was it..." Subsequently, I stopped playing with the dog and only gave it commands, and with my father, assisted disciplining the dog by verballing it and occasionally smacking it's ass with my hand. This continued until the dog properly understood it's position as below every human in the pack, regardless of size.

Unfortunately, your daughter just not old enough to really participate in this kind of conditioning, which leaves an uncertain time gap of several years before she is capable.



> Based on that and the fact that your daughter is 19 months and he doesn't seem to have adapted, I'd be very, very cautious any time they were together. I'd also strongly advise you to start thinking about where your dog might be better off.


This is the big problem, you've let it go to long. The dog's had plenty of time to accept your daughter and he's just not into her. Your dog should instinctively want to love your daughter because he wants to please you and fit into the group, that should've been the primary requirement he had to meet from the very beginning. If he doesn't want to do this then he's either a bad egg and you don't want him anyway, or you're not making enough effort.

I'd also suggest that the responsibility is yours, and though it's probably too late now, you haven't done enough to bring the dog and your daughter together in the past. You have to get right onto these things, you can't allow dogs to form their own relationships with family, it's not their decision whether they get along with you kids or not. You and your family must dominate the dog completely, break it's will if necessary, and any relationship should exist strictly within those parametres of complete and total obedience. Dogs naturally want to obey their master and be part of the pack, you have to give them the opportunity to do that through even measures of love and discipline.

Once a dog understands it's place, it feels relaxed, and you'll feel relaxed, everyone benefits, but you have to get there first.

Unfortunately mate, if I wasn't confident leaving a kid, any kid, alone with my dog, I'd suggest the decision was already made for you. I don't know the exact details of your situation, and maybe I'm going too far in saying that it's accident waiting to happen, but if something bad _did _happen, the consequences for both your kid and your beloved doggy are disastrous.

Good luck, hope it works out.

One last thing, if you really want to keep your dog and it continues to act up. I fear you've left it too late for the carrot, so it'll have to be the stick. If the dog *ever* snarls or even looks like it's going to be aggressive towards your daughter, kick the living sh!t out of it right there and then. Hurt him, not badly of course, but make him feel the sting, make him know you're serious and that he's seriously f$%ked up and fully deserves it. Don't worry, dogs are much tougher than us, he'll forget the pain in no time, but hopefully not the lesson. No use doing it later 'cause he won't understand why you're doing it. If that doesn't change his attitude you'll need to offload him asap.


----------



## shugarbear (Aug 28, 2012)

skiahh said:


> Tough one. I went through the same deal with my German Shepherd and our daughter. The dog was about 3 when we had our daughter. He seemed to take to her and have the appropriate curiosity about this new member of his pack, so all was good. As time wore on, though, and she started crawling and walking, it became apparent that he did not understand his ranking in the pack as below all the humans. He thought he was an adult and the kid/puppy was below him. Ultimately, he attempted to discipline her for something he though inappropriate with either a nip or a snap (that connected). Either way, he connected, drew blood and that was over the line. We gave him away to a drug dog trainer and the last we heard, he was extremely happy having a real job. Because the nip wasn't malicious, we didn't put him down; make no mistake, if he had hauled off and bit her for not reason, I'd have done the deed myself.
> 
> Based on that and the fact that your daughter is 19 months and he doesn't seem to have adapted, I'd be very, very cautious any time they were together. I'd also strongly advise you to start thinking about where your dog might be better off. The more time you spend with him on rides or just you and him together, the more you are rewarding his perception and behavior towards your daughter. I'd recommend that you have your daughter start being dominant over him, but at 19 months, she won't understand that. She'd need to have him perform for tricks - without your presence and requirement, make him mind her with the basic commands and stuff like that. I tried those things, too, but at 19 months, it's hard to make the kiddo understand what you need and the dog just sees your authority there, not the kid's.
> 
> ...


great information, I appreciate it. Just what I was scared of... he nipped her once, and actually bit her once BUT, her paw was hurt, I was not home and my daughter grabbed his hurt paw, that is the only reason he is not a dead dog right now.... I understand both sides and this had been really hard on me for both decisions, so hopefully the "I would have killed him right there" comments dont come... trust me, it took all I could to not. Despite that I have tried and nothing has really worked and it keeps crossing my mind that he might be happier and have a "job" somewhere else.... especially with all the time I have been spending with him and my daughter, and no change.


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

shugarbear said:


> BUT, her paw was hurt


Don't make excuses for your dog! I know it may sound a bit cruel and I'm sure I'll get some flack, but I've trained my dogs to not nip/bite at me when I hurt them, on purpose or an accident. I usually start by pinching their ears or paws(not horribly hard) and reward them when they don't react in an aggressive manner.

I've personally never had issues introducing babies/kids into the pack. Just let them know that harming the baby or even going near it is a big :nono:. I've also never let the dogs with the babies alone. Not until the child is old enough to defend itself verbally and physically.


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

shugarbear said:


> not really related to my dog riding with me.... but, do any of you guys have advice for me. My border collie has a jealousy problem, I got him when I was single and in the last three years I got married and now have a 19 month old daughter.... He is not super stoked about the whole daughter situation, all she wants to do is pet him and she really likes him but, he does not have the same feelings to her.... I have tried going on more rides/runs with just him and I, I have her around us more so that he can see the baby and stuff with me, and my daughter even gives him treats and puts food in his dish for him....
> 
> any other ideas???


Considering you don't trust the dog around your 19 month old daughter, I would *strongly* suggest that you get the help of a professional dog trainer who knows how to work with dog behaviour issues. :thumbsup:

BTW, being aggressive with a dog is usually not a good solution IMHO.

Good luck.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

shugarbear said:


> great information, I appreciate it. Just what I was scared of... *he nipped her once, and actually bit her once* BUT, her paw was hurt, I was not home and my daughter grabbed his hurt paw, that is the only reason he is not a dead dog right now.... I understand both sides and this had been really hard on me for both decisions, so hopefully the "I would have killed him right there" comments dont come... trust me, it took all I could to not. Despite that I have tried and nothing has really worked and it keeps crossing my mind that he might be happier and have a "job" somewhere else.... especially with all the time I have been spending with him and my daughter, and no change.


See, that's crossed the line for me. A snap and walking away for an injury (or playing with a private place) is OK, but connecting never is. Especially with a baby. Maybe with me, but never with the kiddo.

And, it sounds like no one was there to discipline the dog, so as far as he knows, what he did was OK. When our Newf was a puppy, he snapped once and my wife took him down to his back, telling him no. From then on, he understood he could walk away - even if it meant dumping the kiddo on her keister - but not snap. We've seen him whirl his head around, but always with a closed mouth now. And he's dumped her plenty of times... and also just laid there looking at us, with the expression that says, "please help me" - and we always do.

As much as I loved that GSD, and even accepted a couple of snaps without connecting (but with a disciplinary action, too), once he connected, that was over the line. Period.


----------



## shugarbear (Aug 28, 2012)

guilev said:


> Considering you don't trust the dog around your 19 month old daughter, I would *strongly* suggest that you get the help of a professional dog trainer who knows how to work with dog behaviour issues. :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW, being aggressive with a dog is usually not a good solution IMHO.
> 
> Good luck.


See, this is what I have been told. When he snarled or raised a lip at her when she was still crawling, I was dominate and I made sure he knew who was boss. He felt the "sting".... that obviously did not work and to be honest I did not feel right about it either. So I contacted a breeder about this situation and she advised me that doing that would make it worse and make the jealousy problem even worse... I have tried every tip she has given me and he just doesnt seem to be lovey to my daughter.

you guys can all say my dog would be dead, I would beat the **** out of it etc... But, until you have been to that point, you have no idea. I said the same stuff and I was SUPER pissed at my dog.


----------



## shugarbear (Aug 28, 2012)

on a side note, this is a great thread, good pics, and thanks a ton for the advice!


----------



## Bigking97 (Aug 31, 2012)

I will never take mine out again....I seem to vanish when I sit on my bike lol


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's my bike and my buddy in GGP


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

my pup just relaxing.


----------



## scottg (Mar 30, 2004)

My riding buddies..... Molly (RIP) in front and Buddy close behind.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

shugarbear said:


> See, this is what I have been told. When he snarled or raised a lip at her when she was still crawling, I was dominate and I made sure he knew who was boss. He felt the "sting".... that obviously did not work and to be honest I did not feel right about it either.


Fair enough... I'm not sure what breed your dog is, some breeds react differently to physical discipline than others. I've always had tough, hardy dogs, like Shepherds as a kid with my parents, and an American Bulldog and Staffordshire Terrier subsequently. These are tough dogs, bred for their stoicism, endurance, and focus. One punch in the head ain't gonna phase 'em too much, but it will hurt their pride and make them think about what they've done. In fact, it's probably because they know what a punch feels like that they shrink away with their ears down when I merely look angry and wave my finger at them. That's total dominance, and it doesn't sound like you've got that over your dog yet.

My little Staffy's built like a tank and is a really sweet little doggy, wouldn't hurt a fly, but the American Bulldog (RIP) would've ripped a strangers throat out if they showed aggression toward me or did something equally stupid on our property. Even so, I would take her to BBQ's at friends houses, with kids floating around occupying themselves, because she had a big loving heart, and was genuinely good with kids, although too strong and energetic to play rough with them. Most importantly though, she knew where the boundaries were, what was expected of her, and the severe consequences for overstepping the mark. Puppies are always pushing the boundaries of acceptable behaviour, and it takes a good couple of years to train them properly.

My voice is like a remote control for my dogs, they amaze other dog owners with their polite obedience, but it took months and months, if not years of training (discipline & reward) every day to get there. Because of this, I allow my dogs freedoms other dogs wouldn't dream about. For example, I have always walked them without a lead, and so long as they keep up, mostly let them take their own time, sniffing and pissing on whatever they want when we go for walks. I believe this is healthy for the dog, lets them hone their natural instincts, while I simply have to say their name and they're back by my side in an instant.

To some extent I let them choose which way to walk, but it's not by me chasing after them. When we get to an intersection, my dog will sit down and crane his neck around, making eye contact with me, looking to be told when it's safe to cross the road. If I'm walking one way and he wants to go another, he'll take a few paces in a different direction, stop, and look back at me, the boss, for permission to proceed. Sometimes I say yes, sometimes no, it's up to me how the dog behaves. Ultimately, I don't give him a choice; what we do, when we do it, and the behaviour the dog exhibits are always my responsibility.



> you guys can all say my dog would be dead, I would beat the **** out of it etc... But, until you have been to that point, you have no idea. I said the same stuff and I was SUPER pissed at my dog.


Man, I feel for you. I love my dog so much, he's my best little pal, we do everything together. But I'm a single guy, I don't have a partner or kids. Obviously, they come first, and if your dog's snarling at you infant daughter... well, you know how bad that is.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Mid ride break


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Great thread and pics. I want to start taking my boy out with me, wouldn't want to push him too much to keep his hips good, once he gets on a trail he will run until he dies. 

I'd have to do it mid week in the park to avoid others while training him around the bike.


----------



## Mat94 (Sep 11, 2012)

do you guys really go on rides with your dogs?


----------



## Mat94 (Sep 11, 2012)

That's Awsome!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Mat94 said:


> do you guys really go on rides with your dogs?


I can't speak for the others, but all of the photos of my dogs on rides have been very well Photoshoped.


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


> I can't speak for the others, but all of the photos of my dogs on rides have been very well Photoshoped.


And my videos were very painstakingly CGI'd. Totally worth it tho.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Love it, absolutely love the look of absolute joy and some good old exaustion from some healthy exercise.


----------



## fauxfreeride (May 15, 2012)

My Shredder!
Best bud riding bro!

http://v6.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=116nnty&s=6
Original Video - More videos at TinyPic


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

Fall came to Dallas this weekend, it was 59 degrees Sunday morning and the girl finally got to hit 5 miles again. She slept for the rest of the day while I went back out to do some more riding. 
Here she is waiting for me to catch my breath









Ready to hit more trail


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

We had some quality time today:


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

This guy is so great, we Only do a few miles now with long breaks but he loves it, I can't touch my bike without him going apeshoot, here he is post ride


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Boot said:


> We had some quality time today:


Haha! "Dad, your sag is not set correctly."


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Casual evening trail ride with one of my girls.


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

Introducing our new puppy Finn! We have had him for about 3 weeks now. He is an 11 week old Super Mutt! The shelter guesses the litter was some type of weimaraner mix. He is a great dog so far! Very smart with his training! Stays with us off leash on the local trails (walking). I am super excited about potentially having my first trail dog!

Picture from the shelter









The day we got home









Park Time!

















Trail Time!


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

mkirby258 said:


> Introducing our new puppy Finn! We have had him for about 3 weeks now. He is an 11 week old Super Mutt! The shelter guesses the litter was some type of weimaraner mix. He is a great dog so far! Very smart with his training! Stays with us off leash on the local trails (walking). I am super excited about potentially having my first trail dog!


Super Mutt, lol! 

He's a handsome boy, are those green eyes? You can see he really loves you, constantly seeking your attention. You're his entire universe now, and that's a lot to live up to. Haha, doggies eh...


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

aww man, too cute


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Holy crap . . . . you have no idea how strong the resemblance is between Finn and my pup Winston (a Vizsla x Choc. Lab mix)!!!




























Here he is at about 1:










He's 6 now an due to an unfortunate incident beyond my control as a puppy, he's terrified of the bike


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

OO7 said:


> Holy crap . . . . you have no idea how strong the resemblance is between Finn and my pup Winston (a Vizsla x Choc. Lab mix)!!!


WOW! They have really close resemblance! We have been saying that he is mixed with choc lab when people ask. And I had a hint that he might have some vizsla as well...

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

My Lab Bodhi:


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

Here´s our girl again. This time with a pose. She´s not too happy about being told to sit down and stay.










We´re heading out on the trails today. It´s sunny and it´s friday!


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's a couple of my buddy Pumbaa from our ride this morning.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Just chillin' after a morning ride.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm really hoping we dont have similar issues when we have kids with our pups. I'm actually alot more worried about our Pomeranian than I am our Boxer lab mix. Our Boxer has been in our home for about 5 years now with various cats and then the pomeranian and took to all of them without any aggression. Shes a big baby to be honest. However our Pom gets a little jealous when people come over and dont pay attention to him. (He thinks everyone comes to our house to see him lol.) A good friend of ours has a Pom about the same size and age (both male) and a newborn. About the only thing theirs does is pout when the baby gets attention and he doesnt.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

My wife has a pomeranian and she was a little b*tchy when we had our first kid but she got over it within a week and has been a great dog with the little ones since then. She is now dealing with living with her second 2 year old and does suprisingly well with the amount of torture she's subjected to. The only problem we have had from her is with my dog. He's only 8 months old and is in love with her. He wants nothing more than to follow her around and to play with her but she's getting old and grouchy so she snaps on him on a pretty regular basis.


----------



## subydoo (Feb 17, 2005)

*Conehead!*

My buddy Trait last night taking in the scenery.

A week ago a Pit Bull latched onto his face, so he's been wearing a cone lately.

No worries on the Pit, they were both off leash, and both Terriers, so whatcha gonna do? The Pit's owner was cool and offered to pay the vet bill, but I only asked for half, Trait probably started it. Scary though.

Anyway, I am STOKED he survived!


----------



## jiveSEVEN (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice pics everyone...love seeing dog pictures. Here are my monsters:










With my lovely wife


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

subydoo said:


> My buddy Trait last night taking in the scenery.
> 
> A week ago a Pit Bull latched onto his face, so he's been wearing a cone lately.
> 
> ...


Please just be mindful of feeding the media frenzy around pit bull terriers. The breed standard has been completely misunderstood recently.

Just think theres no need to fan the flames. Glad to hear your partner is doing well!!!


----------



## grt009 (Sep 28, 2012)

Man this thread makes me want a pup. But is gonna be a few more years before that happens


----------



## axm1388 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Flying dog*

Does anybody know what happened to the video with the dog clearing a gap with lenny kravitz backgroung?


----------



## wynnbb (Sep 20, 2012)

I tried to ride with my dog in the woods..... he got scared and ran back to the car =X

so jealous of you guys lol


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

the worst part about having a dog... some day you'll have to say goodbye.









had to put my old trail dog down today. i'd like to think he's running free like a madman somewhere in the cosmic forest...


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

ThePinkBarron said:


> If you cared to read the thread... I know right? This is brought up many times, and argued to bone. We are not into breaking laws, we are simply enjoying the companionship of our pets, nay, friends... out on the trails. And most all of us do so legally on multi use trails where it is okayed.
> 
> So, keep your comments on a leash when required to do so.


:thumbsup:

Life is neither fair or unfair -- it just is what it is.

round here we say "just shut the F&*% up and ride". I hate it when people dont get out of the way to let me pass but every time i finally get a chance to pass I am always very polite and will treat them like eveyone else on the trail. If they get pissed off at me for flying by them i just ignore and if i find them at the trail head i always apologize even though its not my fault.

Life is too short to drown yourself in a glass of water.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear  Yes, it is hard and sad to know that most likely your friend will have to depart this world before you, all you can do is try to provide the best life possible for them while they're here with us - _I too don't look forward to this day, X4._ You might find this thread of some comfort.



mfisher1971 said:


> the worst part about having a dog... some day you'll have to say goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mfisher1971 said:


> the worst part about having a dog... some day you'll have to say goodbye.
> 
> had to put my old trail dog down today. i'd like to think he's running free like a madman somewhere in the cosmic forest...


So sorry to hear, I had to do that 2 years ago and I still miss my Dog! I'm debating on a new one! Time heals, but he will always be in your mind and heart! Good looking fella as well


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

mfisher1971 said:


> the worst part about having a dog... some day you'll have to say goodbye.
> 
> had to put my old trail dog down today. i'd like to think he's running free like a madman somewhere in the cosmic forest...


I'm sorry for your loss.

I know the day is coming when I have to make that choice for my Ridgeback. I can't even imagine my life without him.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

mfisher1971 said:


> the worst part about having a dog... some day you'll have to say goodbye. Had to put my old trail dog down today. I'd like to think he's running free like a madman somewhere in the cosmic forest...


Sorry for your loss Mfisher1971. Dogs will always be mans best friend.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Mfischer1971 sorry for your loss, just be happy you gave him a great life and he got to ride with you. 
They say the day you buy a dog you buy a broken heart.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

The Pug, Oscar a.k.a. "Piggy" had the passion. Unfortunately, his passion for eating everything ( hence his knickname ), led to his death. He ate a large hair tie 1-1/2 years ago that finally caught up to him.

R.I.P. Oscar 10/3/2012-10/8/2012. I didn't think I would miss you this much. :sad:


IMG_1674 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_1705 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

Dude, that's so sad... 

What'd he eat? Like a scrunchy or something? What a nightmare!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

m0ngy said:


> Dude, that's so sad...
> 
> What'd he eat? Like a scrunchy or something? What a nightmare!


He ate one of those foot long hair ties that tried to work its way through his system.


----------



## Ushast1y (Feb 19, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> The Pug, Oscar a.k.a. "Piggy" had the passion. Unfortunately, his passion for eating everything ( hence his knickname ), led to his death. He ate a large hair tie 1-1/2 years ago that finally caught up to him.
> 
> R.I.P. Oscar 10/3/2012-10/8/2012. I didn't think I would miss you this much. :sad:


It is very sad.
My pug died in the summer of extremely strong heat...
I still think of it with tears in the face of...


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

shredding


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

Eva out for a desert stomp


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Perfect place for lunch


----------



## j.e.perry (Oct 18, 2012)

thats awesome!


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

Just finished a 21.5 mile ride at Douthat in VA. Soon as we got home we played fetch, lol. Crazy dog.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

my beautiful coonhound just turned 9 years old, and was out shredding with dogs 1/3rd her age today. it will be a sad day for both of us when she cant put in those miles anymore


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

My gal enjoying some huge puddles in the trails.


----------



## Johnny91i (Oct 22, 2012)

he may not look really active in these pics but i can assure you he's good at running


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

2ridealot said:


> shredding


Sweet pic man!


----------



## richa831 (May 11, 2005)

*Jazz*

Somewhere in the northwest.


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry it's blurry. Apparently, he's too fast to catch on film. He loved chasing me over the log pile in the back yard in PA, but is now a UT dog. He loves to swim too,


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello, look at all my leaves....


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Ah, nothing like a cool, crisp, fall run....


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Pre-ride :cornut:

My wife dressed him like this for Halloween. For the record; he does have passion


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

^^^ That's funny.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Not my dog or my video. Thought it was worth posting.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Paul.C said:


> Not my dog or my video. Thought it was worth posting.
> 
> Downhill mountain biking at The Lookout (Swinley Forest) with Amber the Downhill Dog filmed on GoPro - YouTube


LOL! I love how the dog pick's her own lines. :lol:


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

And she scrubs the jumps like a dame(vs a sir). ; )


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*My pup with Passion*

Love this dog.


----------



## ATown17 (Nov 6, 2012)

Here's my boy. He loves when we bike instead of hike so he doesn't have to wait for us all day.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i love these happy lookin dogs. here is my redbone goofin off (few months ago)


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Here we are last week in GGP


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

Nothing gets him more excited than the words "wanna go for a ride?"


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

follow me


----------



## thad (Feb 25, 2004)

Kira in action:
Brown chicken, brown pow! Best dog in the world. Video - Pinkbike


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

rocco likes bikes


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

thad said:


> Kira in action:
> Brown chicken, brown pow! Best dog in the world. Video - Pinkbike


Awesome.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Good dog 

*gives each one a scratch behind the ears and a kiss on the head*


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

Pippa was a trooper today, we did 10 miles and she didn't complain one bit.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Little dog - big mountain:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice  How much does she weigh? Looks to be about maybe 40lbs and Small-Medium build, bit bigger than my trail guy. Max I've done with him is about 7.5 miles and he never complains, in fact I think if I just kept riding he'd run until he dropped. His front legs are only about 7.5"-8" long since he has a deep chest and so he's not nearly as fast as his siblings of the same height with much smaller body - _he has the body build of a Corgie_. Have to remember to keep the speed down and stop frequently for water/rest breaks with our heat down here and his thick coat, doesn't hurt that the trail I mostly take him on runs right along the sea most of the way, so he jumps in every so often to cool down 



EMFC said:


> Pippa was a trooper today, we did 10 miles and she didn't complain one bit.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

EMFC said:


> Pippa was a trooper today, we did 10 miles and she didn't complain one bit.


She is a very pretty girl. :thumbsup: What breed were her parents? I would guess a Rottweiler and something smaller like a Corgi?


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

He got a little close to my back wheel and got a mouth full of mud.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

He got a little close to my back wheel and got a mouth full of mud.
View attachment 739626


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Tailgating with my buddy, Thanksgiving morning.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

EMFC said:


> Pippa was a trooper today, we did 10 miles and she didn't complain one bit.


love this pic. The dog is really cut but it also almost looks like a painting.:thumbsup:


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

went out for a hike and took my little one along!


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's my buddy


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

^ what's he drinking?


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

I want a dog SOOO badly.

But I am such a responsible owner, I am denying myself. I know I am not in a position to give it the kind of home it needs. There are lots of dangers to a dog around here I can't do anything about, and I don't work from home. I also don't have enough extra money in case something bad happens and I need to take care of it.

What to do?!  I am letting fate decide when it is right. If a dog falls in my lap, I am not going to say no. Dogs ownership sometimes happens that way  Either way, it is going to puppy school! I need a pal to come on the trails with me too 


How did you guys who take your dogs on the trails with you get them trained? The dogs I grew up with were brats who basically laughed at you when you tried to get them to come when called. Strict leash laws mean I would have to make sure they stay with me and would drop what they are doing to come right away if I call.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't have MTBing pics, but they runs with the best of them. Here's some backpacking pics though.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Bikemaya said:


> How did you guys who take your dogs on the trails with you get them trained? The dogs I grew up with were brats who basically laughed at you when you tried to get them to come when called. Strict leash laws mean I would have to make sure they stay with me and would drop what they are doing to come right away if I call.


I believe the most important thing is to spend as much time with them early on as possible, like the first couple months if you can. They learn best with constant easy correction, like a dog pack would provide. Leaving them home for 8-10 hours a day (can't do thet with a puppy though) leaves them to their own devices and they don't know if it's right or wrong. Plus you won't build that Alpha status very easily if you're not around.

Both of my labs are very, very well behaved, and except for the yellow with has a stubborn streak at times, don't ever cause me grief. And I take them everywhere.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Hoban said:


> I believe the most important thing is to spend as much time with them early on as possible, like the first couple months if you can. They learn best with constant easy correction, like a dog pack would provide. Leaving them home for 8-10 hours a day (can't do thet with a puppy though) leaves them to their own devices and they don't know if it's right or wrong. Plus you won't build that Alpha status very easily if you're not around.
> 
> Both of my labs are very, very well behaved, and except for the yellow with has a stubborn streak at times, don't ever cause me grief. And I take them everywhere.


Your first sentence is very true. The more time you spend with a young dog, the easier their training will be. You also have to make it so the dog has fun with you. If you are more important than other things going on around them, then they will be easy to call back. Lots of small treats makes a dog eager to please also.

I taught my older dog to sit whenever another dog came by while I was walking her. She learned this quickly and also helped to teach it to the dog that was acquired a year later. It's much easier to teach a 2nd dog when you have a very well trained 1st dog.

I don't buy into the "alpha dog theory" and there are dog trainers that will back me up on this.

When I started riding with my first dog, I went out with only her. We rode at her pace, and the ride was only about her having fun. Don't ever ride with others that are more concerned about their heat rate than they are about your dog.

I have taught my dogs to keep an eye on me. If they get out of sight, I'll go off the trail and hide. They always stop and come find me, but that's because I'm fun to be with, and I have beef jerky in my pocket.

Above all, find a dog that wants to listen to you. Some breeds are much better about this than others, but there is always the exception. And seriously consider a rescue. There are way too many unwanted, good intelligent dogs in the pounds and rescues.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

Good day, started cold but an hour later we were warmed up by sunrise.
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f30/62viper/Dogs biking/newpillowsDoerunandshooting009.jpg


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's Apollo - tireless and fleet of foot.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Lets go again....


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

*I can finally play this game *

Feyd-Rautha is my Young Apprentice to trail running. Next spring, he gets to come with on my rides.

This is right after our first trail run (The Impetuous Feyd-Rautha)









Yeah, he likes snow just a little bit (The Abominable Feyd-Rautha)









***Anyone know of a collar GPS that can be used to clock speed? He's a fast little bugger and I'm curious***


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Stormwalker said:


>


Totally in his/her environment!


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

pointerDixie214 said:


> Yeah, Dixie would split at the first small fury (or feathered) woodland creature she saw.


Just looked through this entire thread again and I am tearing up.

Almost two months now since we said "goodbye" to our beloved Dixie girl, my forum namesake and best friend, due to a very aggressive cancer. :cryin:

I still miss the hell out of my girl, but I am glad she's not hurting anymore. And she felt good up until the end. She was running around like a crazy dog in the back yard 45 minutes before my wife (a veterinarian) and I had to "send her along" in her favorite sunspot. She crashed so fast. But that was Dixie. She did everything fast. 










We still have our hound Duke, and he didn't do well as an only dog, so three weeks after Dixie passed we added another family member, Lady (a 6 month old 60 lb. at the time dutch shepherd mix), to the crew. She's 7 months old now and almost 70 lbs. She's a big ol baby. Doesn't make the pain of losing Dixie hurt any less, but she sure is fun to laugh at.

Duke on the trail saying "Come on fat man, hurry it up."









Duke and Lady running in the back yard. 









Duke is 7 now, and I am working him up to being a good trail dog. We've done runs, and some short rides, and he's great. :thumbsup:


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

pointerDixie214 said:


> Just looked through this entire thread again and I am tearing up.
> 
> Almost two months now since we said "goodbye" to our beloved Dixie girl, my forum namesake and best friend, due to a very aggressive cancer. :cryin:
> 
> I still miss the hell out of my girl, but I am glad she's not hurting anymore. And she felt good up until the end. She was running around like a crazy dog in the back yard 45 minutes before my wife (a veterinarian) and I had to "send her along" in her favorite sunspot. She crashed so fast. But that was Dixie. She did everything fast.


Sounds like hemangiosarcoma (cancer of the lining of the blood vessels). Typically you find out they have it when a massive, vasculated tumor ruptures and they go into shock from internal bleeding. They call it the "silent killer" since until the very end, there are no symptoms.
It's been ~2.5 years since it got Virgil. *sniff*
If there's one thing to be thankful for, it's that quality of life was 100% until the end... no drawn out misery.
Ugh... your post brought back memories. I still miss him. :cryin:











pointerDixie214 said:


> We still have our hound Duke, and he didn't do well as an only dog, so three weeks after Dixie passed we added another family member, Lady (a 6 month old 60 lb. at the time dutch shepherd mix), to the crew. She's 7 months old now and almost 70 lbs. She's a big ol baby. Doesn't make the pain of losing Dixie hurt any less, but she sure is fun to laugh at.
> 
> Duke is 7 now, and I am working him up to being a good trail dog. We've done runs, and some short rides, and he's great. :thumbsup:


We got another pretty quickly... as soon as we found the right one. Rocco's a great dog, but I still miss V.
Rocco likes to ride my Dummy to Home Depot or wherever.









He's too big for the wide loader now, so I just got a sidecar for him.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

pointerDixie214 said:


> Just looked through this entire thread again and I am tearing up.
> 
> Almost two months now since we said "goodbye" to our beloved Dixie girl, my forum namesake and best friend, due to a very aggressive cancer. :cryin:
> 
> I still miss the hell out of my girl, but I am glad she's not hurting anymore. And she felt good up until the end. She was running around like a crazy dog in the back yard 45 minutes before my wife (a veterinarian) and I had to "send her along" in her favorite sunspot. She crashed so fast. But that was Dixie. She did everything fast.


My sympathies, I also lost a dog to cancer , a 7 year old female Shepard so my wife and I can relate the your sorrow.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Lost my first search dog in 2005 to bone cancer at age 5. Amputation wasn't an option since it had spread undetected for so long, that by the time she showed a limp it was too late. Great dog, Lexi, miss her big time.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

meltingfeather said:


> Sounds like hemangiosarcoma (cancer of the lining of the blood vessels). Typically you find out they have it when a massive, vasculated tumor ruptures and they go into shock from internal bleeding. They call it the "silent killer" since until the very end, there are no symptoms.
> It's been ~2.5 years since it got Virgil. *sniff*
> If there's one thing to be thankful for, it's that quality of life was 100% until the end... no drawn out misery.
> Ugh... your post brought back memories. I still miss him. :cryin:


Sorry for your loss too. Dixie had a very aggressive form of adenocarcinoma that actually presented itself as bone cancer (not common, as adenocarcinoma usually presents itself in a gland first). We removed the bone tumor surgically and did ultrasound to search for other tumors. She had one tumor in her lungs. So we tried a mild form of chemo. Three weeks later she had over 3 dozen tumors in her chest, so we stopped chemo and went to pain management, which she did extremely well on (acted like her old self). 2 weeks after that she was gone.

It was so fast. But like I said, she attacked life with a zest I have never seen before, and she did everything fast. 

Your Virgil is/was a very good looking buddy too. :thumbsup:

The only thing I will add, is to anyone going through a terminal illness with a dog, or to anyone who has lost one, the book 'The Legacy of Beezer and Boomer" really helped my wife and I a lot. It provides a very comforting perspective on the whole death "process". Still sucks, but this made it suck a little less.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

*Training*



Bikemaya said:


> How did you guys who take your dogs on the trails with you get them trained?












The first step is to establish dominance over your dog, so he will respect you as the pack leader and listen to you. (It's just not going to work until you've done this.)

Here's a search: bing.com/search?q=establish+dominance+dog

Establishing dominance can be done by gently rolling the dog over onto his back, straddling him without putting any weight on him but holding him in place, and gently but firmly holding his head and turning it so he looks you in the eyes. He will instinctively turn away, and you have to calmly repeat this, gently but firmly turning his head and holding it until he will relax and look you in the eyes without moving. (No matter how many times you have to do this, stay calm. Dogs are less likely to respect people who can't stay cool.) Once you've done this, your relationship will have changed. You are the boss.

Once you've done that, and provided that the dog will obey the command to sit, put the dog on a four-foot leash with one end around your wrist and slowly ride along a sidewalk. When you come to an intersection, tell the dog to sit. When it's clear to go, say the dog's name so he will look at you, and let him see you looking both ways, and after he's seen this, cross the street.

Unless we're at an intersection, I prefer to let my dog set the pace. If she wants to run, I let her, but I never force her to speed up.

My Australian Cattle Dog has trotted and run beside me three times a day for seven years now. She and I have done well over 10,000 miles together. Because she listens to me and trusts me, I can ride anywhere with her off-leash, and she stays right beside me. Whenever I stop, she stops automatically.


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

http://forums.mtbr.com/pennsylvania/new-trail-dog-815561.html

My dog Archer is a rescue dog as well..he was found in Brooklyn NY on the corner of Grant & Archer (hence the name) He was saved by a small group in NJ the day before he was to be destroyed. Our family took him FAR away from the city life and gave him what every dog needs, A home and a family to love him. He runs on the trails with me like crazy. We can do 6+ miles and he is not even panting. 
He is a pit mix.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> ***Anyone know of a collar GPS that can be used to clock speed? He's a fast little bugger and I'm curious***


Just duct-tape any bike or running GPS to his collar, and hit start/stop at the beginning and end of the ride. It would also be interesting to see how much more mileage he does than you.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

meltingfeather said:


> Sounds like hemangiosarcoma (cancer of the lining of the blood vessels). Typically you find out they have it when a massive, vasculated tumor ruptures and they go into shock from internal bleeding. They call it the "silent killer" since until the very end, there are no symptoms.
> It's been ~2.5 years since it got Virgil. *sniff*
> If there's one thing to be thankful for, it's that quality of life was 100% until the end... no drawn out misery.
> Ugh... your post brought back memories. I still miss him. :cryin:
> ...


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry for being late, but MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Tony.Montana (Nov 15, 2012)

My german shepard, he loves biking as much as i do


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Tony.Montana said:


> My german shepard, he loves biking as much as i do


Beautiful bike and dog!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

What a wimp  Charlie, part terrier, short haired pointer.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

kevinboyer said:


> meltingfeather, what breed of dog was Virgil? That is an incredible picture of him. Very stoic. :thumbsup:


He was a mutt... but probably had aussie in him.
highly intelligent dood.
thanks.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Roadsters said:


> The first step is to establish dominance over your dog, so he will respect you as the pack leader and listen to you. (It's just not going to work until you've done this.)
> 
> Establishing dominance can be done by gently rolling the dog over onto his back, straddling him without putting any weight on him but holding him in place, and gently but firmly holding his head and turning it so he looks you in the eyes. He will instinctively turn away, and you have to calmly repeat this, gently but firmly turning his head and holding it until he will relax and look you in the eyes without moving. (No matter how many times you have to do this, stay calm. Dogs are less likely to respect people who can't stay cool.) Once you've done this, your relationship will have changed. You are the boss.


To anyone reading this interested in training your dog, _*PLEASE*_ don't do this to your dog. Ever. It is completely WRONG. Yes your relationship with your dog will have changed because you have put the dog in a position of fearing for its life. The "Alpha Roll" is a very old and very outdated method and you are literally instilling the fear of death into your dog and is completely unnecessary. If you insist on establishing dominance, there are far better, faster and safer ways to train a dog without making them fear you.

I own two very high-energy dogs that are trained with both verbal commands and hand signals. I have never had to resort to using fear tactics to train my dogs. They will run with me off leash just fine, keep pace and are excellent trail dogs.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

We're not going to agree. The guy who taught me that used to train dogs for Navy SEALs. I stand by what I said. Argue with someone else.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Roadsters said:


> We're not going to agree. The guy who taught me that *used to* train dogs for Navy SEALs. I stand by what I said. Argue with someone else.


We don't have to agree, and I'm not going to argue with you. My post is intended to hopefully prevent anyone else from treating their dog in a similar fashion.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Any dog that gets the _"the fear of death"_ by being rolled onto his back and gently held there has serious issues, possibly caused by being mistreated, that go beyond the scope of this thread.


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

^my brother as well trains dogs professionally... that method is appropriate. You can do plenty of less controlling methods, but some dogs only work that a way. 


I own a blue heller, who is incredibly obedient. And was head strong when a puppy, so much so that the alpha discipline was the only way I could go with him. My brother agreed.

Love this.thread!

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Roadsters said:


> Any dog that gets the _"the fear of death"_ by being rolled onto his back and gently held there has serious issues, possibly caused by being mistreated, that go beyond the scope of this thread.


100% proof positive right here that you have absolutely no idea what you are doing. At least make an effort to educate yourself without just following blindly.

Alpha roll - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

OO7 said:


> We don't have to agree, and I'm not going to argue with you. My post is intended to hopefully prevent anyone else from treating their dog in a similar fashion.


I agree with you on that one, but I'm not going to jump in and argue on such a topic on an internet MTB forum, and I think you know better as well...  Bottom line is each dog is different, there are lots of ways to trains them and we can't always all agree either...

In any case, back to our regular programming...

Just a quick after work walk with the dogs in the backyard trails:


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

just read this and thought it was a good news

Firefighters use new oxygen mask to save dog | Life With Dogs


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Post New Years Day ride


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

This 40Lb black and tan rocket of fur and fangs has covered a lot of trail.
She's a 4.5 year old Aussie/Germ Shep mix.
I got her when she was 8 months old.
She's and amazing trail dog-yields to oncoming riders, knows what "off trail" means, and will pace off of the back wheel until I tell her to "pin it!", at which point she goes all out.
We average about 30 miles a week together.
She's the fastest dog I have ever seen over extended distance. 
20 mile trail rides are no problem in cool weather.
She's been all over Colorado, Utah, Arizona, Nevada, Idaho, California, and Oregon.


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

^^dog indeed looks crazy fast!!


My year old blue heeler/Australian shepard loves the long runs. Can't out run him, and is agile as all get out. Clears a chain fence without touching, and loves frisbees


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Them's the Minarets in the background! How are the trails around Mammoth? I'm a winter regular up there, but now that I finally have a bike that can hang in rough terrain, I'm thinking of heading up this summer. Dog friendly, too, I presume?


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Me and one of my labs hitting the downhill trails with me.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

deke505 said:


> just read this and thought it was a good news
> 
> Firefighters use new oxygen mask to save dog | Life With Dogs


I saw that. The chief's rigs carry an animal resuscitation kit where I work. I'll go back in for a dog if I can.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Norman Clydesdale said:


> She's and amazing trail dog-yields to oncoming riders, knows what "off trail" means, and will pace off of the back wheel until I tell her to "pin it!", at which point she goes all out.


Any tips on how you trained her...?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Again I browse over this thread and admire all the beautiful trail dogs and am thankful for their owners who include them in their lives.

Norman, she does look fast, have you ever clocked her top speed? I rode with a pure "cattle" dog a few years ago and at one point I was hauling ass down the 401 trail in Crested Butte doing anywhere between 20-25mph and she's just cruising on my back wheel, could not believe it and boy could this girl put in the miles. Attached a photo of her below.



Norman Clydesdale said:


> This 40Lb black and tan rocket of fur and fangs has covered a lot of trail.
> She's a 4.5 year old Aussie/Germ Shep mix.
> I got her when she was 8 months old.
> She's and amazing trail dog-yields to oncoming riders, knows what "off trail" means, and will pace off of the back wheel until I tell her to "pin it!", at which point she goes all out.
> ...


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

^ love these dog pics wish there was a 'like' button


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

SVCKURT:
Picture was taken after the bike park had closed for the season. When there's no trail traffic, I hit the trails with the dog till the snow falls.
The Natl Forest outside of the bike park is dog friendly. Dogs are allowed leashed on the bike park hiking only trails and dogs are allowed on the gondola.
Mammoth trails are great. Lots of vertical drop + 2wheel drifts through kitty litter soil. Once the lifts open, I'm on the DH bike till the season closes.

RipRoar:
I got lucky with this dog. Easiest dog to train I have had. Key factor in her becoming a great trail dog was just the investment of time. There are lots of things specific to certain lessons I wanted to teach, but repetition and time were the main things.
Interestingly enough, she was the "problem" dog that no one wanted at the dog rescue. She'd been returned after adoption a few times. Her tail was docked before I got her and she had a bad eye injury and several broken teeth on the same side as the injured eye prior to her ending up with me. There's some history there for sure.

LYNX:
No idea on her top speed. Never clocked her. Her flat out speed is impressive, but the speed she can maintain for distance is unreal. Sometimes she chooses to lead the rides and stays ahead of the bike, sometimes she goes flat out for a bit and then pulls over to let riders pass. She'll stay back if I tell her to follow me. When the weather is cool and she's had a few months of solid riding, she's out in front much of the time. Canine athlete for sure. She gets bored on walks and hikes. The bike seems to provide a pace and variety that works for her.


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

Trolling.... start your own thread if it bothers you. My dog never leads, and in this part of the country - We have more acres then people. 


Death? You a new rider?


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

LyNx said:


> I rode with a pure "cattle" dog a few years ago


What do you mean by pure cattle dog? My similar looking dog is a good trail dog, but has zero herding instinct. He also prefers to run off the trail. On some trails the most I see of him is the tip of his tail zipping in and out of the sagebrush and junipers.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

As in cattle dog type breed, Healer whatever and sh was bred on a cattle farm and knows how to work in the cattle. Whichever way you slice it, a beautiful girl who's fast as lightening and can run about as long as I cared to ride for. Yours does look quite similar, think it's Aussie Healer they have in, but not a breeder, so not sure.


crashtestdummy said:


> What do you mean by pure cattle dog? My similar looking dog is a good trail dog, but has zero herding instinct. He also prefers to run off the trail. On some trails the most I see of him is the tip of his tail zipping in and out of the sagebrush and junipers.


----------



## jekyllrob (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a jack russell, she def has the energy, but way too little self control. One day I'll get a "real dog" to ride the trails w/ me...


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:Trail dogs are awesome!


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

Is that rocky top? Trail conditions look great! I thought thered be a bunch of hardpacked ice and snow.


----------



## wood3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a 1 year old Boxer that loves to get out on the trail for walks, but I can't allow him to run free because he will just take off. Any recommendations for training my dog to follow me on my bike? So then I don't have to walk with him.


----------



## sprunghunt (May 14, 2006)

wood3 said:


> I have a 1 year old Boxer that loves to get out on the trail for walks, but I can't allow him to run free because he will just take off. Any recommendations for training my dog to follow me on my bike? So then I don't have to walk with him.


There are a few guides out there but the basics are to work on his recall a lot.

You can start by taking the dog for a walk with your bike somewhere without any distractions. Like a fenced playing field or park. Then try getting on the bike and riding around very slowly. You can do this with a lead. Then just slowly increase speed until you're confident.


----------



## gnome ad (May 11, 2011)

Abbey the healer mix and Leo the yellow lab. these two dogs have run hundreds of miles of trails with us in Utah, Montana, and Oregon. Leo is 10 and has both hind leg ACLs rebuilt. Abbey is 5 and was a rescue found near death up in the Uinta Basin. Just say "mtn bike" and it's game on. Don't like taking them on rides longer than 10-15 miles or super hot days, but get one hell of a guilt trip when I leave them behind.


----------



## drj85 (Dec 15, 2011)

This is my riding buddy named Maverick. He is a great riding partner, he always waits for me, he doesnt laugh at me if i have a stupid crash and he's always ready to ride at a moments notice. I just have to say "mountain bike" and he starts pacing the floor waiting for me to get my stuff together.


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

drj85 said:


> This is my riding buddy named Maverick. He is a great riding partner, he always waits for me, he doesnt laugh at me if i have a stupid crash and he's always ready to ride at a moments notice. I just have to say "mountain bike" and he starts pacing the floor waiting for me to get my stuff together.


Maverick looks a lot like my girly girl Annie.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

I got a rescue dog for Christmas. As far as I can tell, he is half Cairn Terrier, half Chihuahua. He is around 12-13 lbs. I have been told that such a small dog won't be able to keep up with me. But I am slow, and he LOVES to be near his mama. Once I get the basics down with him, I really want to see if I can train him for trails...


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

gnome ad said:


> Abbey the healer mix and Leo the yellow lab. these two dogs have run hundreds of miles of trails with us in Utah, Montana, and Oregon. Leo is 10 and has both hind leg ACLs rebuilt. Abbey is 5 and was a rescue found near death up in the Uinta Basin. Just say "mtn bike" and it's game on. Don't like taking them on rides longer than 10-15 miles or super hot days, but get one hell of a guilt trip when I leave them behind.


You are truly blessed to live where you do.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

scvkurt03 said:


> Here's Apollo - tireless and fleet of foot.


Love your friend!


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

LCdaveH said:


> Maverick looks a lot like my girly girl Annie.


We have an adopted dog too. What happened to Annie's eye? Ouch!


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

gticlay said:


> We have an adopted dog too. What happened to Annie's eye? Ouch!


That's just the lighting. Her eyes are fine. 
She's a rescue. A friend let us know about her. The lady who had her didn't want her, didn't treat her well, and was going to take her to the pound. Sheesh, some people.


----------



## drj85 (Dec 15, 2011)

LCdaveH said:


> Maverick looks a lot like my girly girl Annie.


Shes a good looking Golden, how old is she? Mav is 3. Any chance she was born at Stone Ridge Golden Retrievers in Missouri?


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

drj85 said:


> Shes a good looking Golden, how old is she? Mav is 3. Any chance she was born at Stone Ridge Golden Retrievers in Missouri?


We think she was about 1 when we got her, which would make her a bit over 2 now.

We didn't get a lot of information on her. The lady spent good money buying her and had her flown in. Apparently she thought she was going to go into the breeding business and make some extra money. But she ended up just not wanting her. Glad we got her instead.

She has some skittishness and confidence issues related to her early treatment, but she is my sweet baby girl.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

My favourite trail dog is Stella, she is amazing, not my dog but one of my buddies and she is the best trail dog I have ever ridden with.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

This thread is great
After the ride
Sleeping dogs compilation. [VIDEO]


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Ah, sunshine returned, although much colder.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

And when Maverick and Annie turn 8 yrs old or so, they'll have that sophisticated golden retriever grey face.


----------



## AntiPavement (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like another winter without much snow. Glad I opted out of buying a pass this year and I'm riding my bike with the hound instead of my board without my buddy.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

rjedoaks said:


> This thread is great
> After the ride
> Sleeping dogs compilation. [VIDEO]


Nice.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Bikemaya said:


> I got a rescue dog for Christmas. As far as I can tell, he is half Cairn Terrier, half Chihuahua. He is around 12-13 lbs. I have been told that such a small dog won't be able to keep up with me. But I am slow, and he LOVES to be near his mama. Once I get the basics down with him, I really want to see if I can train him for trails...


Let the little guy set the pace and see what he can do. I've seen people bike many miles with Jack Russell's

Also with a dog that small, you could figure out a way to carry him if he get's too tired, like Dorothy and Toto.


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

Here´s my first try at video editing. It´s got nightriding in snow with my doggy:

Steel iron city nights - YouTube


----------



## ragetty (Jul 9, 2006)

border collie sophie is 3, i've had her for 2 years.

hike & bike:









hare-ing around the corners









lift-assist - checking out the trail down:









drinking mid-ride:









cooling down post-ride:









she comes ski touring too - just out today in fact.


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

Whoring this picture out. Haven't been riding since I broke my clavicle 2 months ago and decided today seemed like a great day to start again. I'm glad I brought my boy with me. He enjoyed it just as much as I did.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Hoban and me hitting the freeride park.


----------



## Quig (Jan 21, 2013)

I just got into mounting biking recently and stumbled across this thread and realized that maybe my best pal 'Kyah' could enjoy this new sport with me. Well, today was the first trial run of letting her go with me. Overall she did great. Still plenty to learn but she did well and had a great time.:thumbsup: Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture.


----------



## Le Pirate (Aug 12, 2012)

I thought I'd post up my trail companions, as we lost one of them this week :sad:

Molly didn't like running trails, but she did like holding down the campsite!










This is what she normally did:










She's been battling Canine Lymphoma for the past 6 months. Thursday morning, we had to make the final trip to the vet. The steroids we were giving her had stopped working, and she was starting to suffer the effects. It was the hardest thing I've ever to do; putting my best friend to sleep. It was better than her having to struggle for every breath, though.

This is our other dog, Mason, who loves running trails.










this is him after a ride, and a swim in the river...worn out.

We got both of them at the same time, so he's moping around the house right now. I'm hoping he'll get back to normal before too long. I'm planning on taking him out for a ride this afternoon...maybe that'll help.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Le Pirate said:


> I thought I'd post up my trail companions, as we lost one of them this week


Sorry for your lose. Putting a pet down is one of the hardest things to do, even if you know it's for the best. Get the other dog a new companion.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

@ Le Pirate; My deepest condolences at your loss. +1^


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

Le Pirate said:


> I thought I'd post up my trail companions, as we lost one of them this week :sad:


Sorry to hear that Le Pirate, We lost our Golden Lab the same way. Toughest thing I ever had to do. Hopefully Mason will be back close to normal soon, and can help ease the pain.


----------



## Le Pirate (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

It took everything I had not to start full blown crying in the vet. Definitely had a few tears rolling down the face though. I was talking to the vet afterwards about how we consider them "the kids." My wife and I don't have any children, so the dogs have been treated as such. And I'm pretty sure I actually like dogs (even other people's dogs) better than I like a lot of people out there! hahaha

Didn't have time to go for a ride today (trying to catch up on work), but we did take him out to the lake to swim a little and chase some tennis balls on the beach. I think it helped. Probably helped us just as much as him. We're getting back to normal life now. I know it sounds silly, but this was a huge change in our family.


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

A quick edit from saturday:






Just trying to study editing....


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

Took my Annie girl camping. We've started riding trails together, and she's doing great. But it's hard to get action shots.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Been "absent" sort of since the forum change over and didn't see this. So very sorry to hear of your loss, tough, brave, but hard thing you did to not be selfish and keep her around. I agree with you whole heartidly, much prefer most dogs over humans. Don't expect to get over it so fast, take your time and grieve and let Mason too, you lost a child and he a sister after all, no matter what anyone may tell you, you lost a family member and it'll take time. I'm not looking forward to the day I loose one of mine _(oldest is just about 4.5 years now)_, but I've had to make this choice for my brothers ailing dog the day before my 40th Birthday and it changed me that's for sure, will never forget that day and couldn't get it out of my head for my Bday either had a horrible day, can't imagine what loosing one of mine will be like.


Le Pirate said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> It took everything I had not to start full blown crying in the vet. Definitely had a few tears rolling down the face though. I was talking to the vet afterwards about how we consider them "the kids." My wife and I don't have any children, so the dogs have been treated as such. And I'm pretty sure I actually like dogs (even other people's dogs) better than I like a lot of people out there! hahaha
> 
> Didn't have time to go for a ride today (trying to catch up on work), but we did take him out to the lake to swim a little and chase some tennis balls on the beach. I think it helped. Probably helped us just as much as him. We're getting back to normal life now. I know it sounds silly, but this was a huge change in our family.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Antifreeze killed my 4 1/2 year old pit mix in 1 1/2 days, vet bill $2357.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

I fed my dog NUTRO a couple years ago and he would throw up every day. After we figured out it was the food we moved him over to California Natural and/or Natural Balance and he has been fine ever since. So I agree with you, stay away from NUTRO. Even the vet said others have had problems with that food too.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

I have always fed my dogs what vets recommended, which is always science diet. Price is competitive, no reason to stray from it, my dogs have always been happy. Dogs eat cat ****. They aren't picky. Feed them something that will keep them healthy, and they will be happy. Not worth messing up their health to save five bucks or to get them faux gourmet. They will eat basic food, because, well, it has more protein than your socks even if it doesnt taste as good to the dog...


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Not mine, but a nice clip.


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

bike terror was gone within an hour.








they already follow me while riding in the yard.









have high hopes for the trail worthiness of my recently adopted puppies.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Bikemaya said:


> I have always fed my dogs what vets recommended, which is always science diet. Price is competitive, no reason to stray from it, my dogs have always been happy.


My family's dogs had always gotten science diet too, and when we got a puppy last year it's what the vet recommended. Then at about 6 or 7 months she got picky and started to skip meals, so we switched her over to Wellness food just to see if she liked it better.

And it completely changed her coat. For a month or two before that we'd been lamenting how quickly she'd lost her soft puppy coat, but we just assumed that as an adult her fur was going to be kind of coarse. But almost as soon as we switched foods she was back to being puppy-soft, and now she's a year old and has stayed that way.

There isn't really a point to this (certainly not bashing Science Diet), but I was blown away by how much of an effect the food had.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

newfangled said:


> My family's dogs had always gotten science diet too, and when we got a puppy last year it's what the vet recommended. Then at about 6 or 7 months she got picky and started to skip meals, so we switched her over to Wellness food just to see if she liked it better.
> 
> And it completely changed her coat. For a month or two before that we'd been lamenting how quickly she'd lost her soft puppy coat, but we just assumed that as an adult her fur was going to be kind of coarse. But almost as soon as we switched foods she was back to being puppy-soft, and now she's a year old and has stayed that way.
> 
> There isn't really a point to this (certainly not bashing Science Diet), but I was blown away by how much of an effect the food had.


Just googled it, sounds like good stuff! :thumbsup: I have also thought about trying out a more natural food, but I really worry about making my dog sick by feeding them something boutique that is more marketed towards human sensibilities than what a dog needs, you know? Vets who I trust, have known for years and aren't just trying to sell me stuff, recommend the same dog food. I trust my dog's health to those people when I take them in for treatment, so it seems to make sense I should trust their judgement on basic stuff too. Doesn't mean other stuff is bad, but I would still take a label to the vet and see what they thought of it 

Also, the price on some of the all natural stuff is more than I spend on MY food! I would rather cook something for the dog at that point...

That is just my thinking on all this, though I still am alternative-dog-food-curious!


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)

I was a huge BARF (biologically appropriate raw food) guy when my girl was a pup. Dog food has come a long way since then. Most important aspect is that it is GRAIN FREE. Ever see a dog stalk a cornfield or rice patty? Basically dogs are wolves since they can breed with them. An Australian veterinarian worked on recreating the wolves natural diet. If I remember correctly it's 30% non weight bearing raw bones (chicken wings) 30% meat (chicken wings cover the meat too) and 30% vegetables 10% organ meat (chicken hearts). Cats are pure carnivores. He got wings and hearts only. Cat had no problem chewing the RAW wings up bone and all. I'm sure your dog could too. NEVER FEED AN ANINAL COOKED POULTRY BONES they splinter. Google BARF Billinghurst for details.


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

Tao - interesting read, that makes sense, but on the other hand, living in Asia, we have had several strays that we rescued over the years and I personally know of dozens of other rescued strays (not to metion the rescue organisations out here) that feed dogs with rice (mixed with mostly chicken and veggies) exclusively. I have never seen a dog have a problem with rice before, I am sure it must happen, but it seems from my experience to be good stuff for dogs?

Will look into this further, thanks for the link.


----------



## Le Pirate (Aug 12, 2012)

motomuppet said:


> Tao - interesting read, that makes sense, but on the other hand, living in Asia, we have had several strays that we rescued over the years and I personally know of dozens of other rescued strays (not to metion the rescue organisations out here) that feed dogs with rice (mixed with mostly chicken and veggies) exclusively. I have never seen a dog have a problem with rice before, I am sure it must happen, but it seems from my experience to be good stuff for dogs?
> 
> Will look into this further, thanks for the link.


One of the genetic mutations that happened between wolfs and domesticated dogs was an adaption that allowed them to process starches. It's thought that this was possibly a result of wolfs hanging around the outside of villages right as humans were transitioning to an agrarian society (right around the same time we domesticated dogs). They would hang around the margins of humans and eat scraps...and those that could handle it hung around and reproduced.

of course, the story is theoretical, but the genetic difference between wolfs and domesticated dogs is real. Here is an article talking about it:

Agriculture and parting from wolves shaped dog evolution, study finds :: UC Davis News & Information


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone have tips on getting herding dogs to calm down around bikes?

Mine is fine if I'm on my bike, or if my wife is on rollerblades. But if she sees a stranger on wheels she'll lose it 90% of the time. And although her recall is generally pretty good, once she goes to her crazy place there's no getting her back. She's just over a year old, and last summer/fall she was okay with bikes (hated skateboards though), but over the winter she's decided that bikes are her enemy too.

I'm really hoping to work on it once things warm up a bit and there are more bikes out.

Obligatory photo:


----------



## simple78 (Jul 4, 2010)

Beautiful Aussie, can't really help but it sounds like she is trying to "herd" the bikes now


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, part of the problem with winter is that she doesn't see bikes very often, so when she does she completely loses it.

We were at the offleash park on the weekend playing around for an hour, and then a bike went by, and she was gooooooone. Flat out sprint for two blocks with the full intention of taking the guy down (but luckily she doesn't understand chainlink). So frustrating.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

newfangled said:


> Anyone have tips on getting herding dogs to calm down around bikes?


Beautiful dog.

My female Border/Aussie is also bad about wanting to chase. She worse with skateboarders than she is with bikes. I found that the best thing to do is to get her attention before she sees them, not always easy to do though. She won't chase bikes while I'm out biking (other than me), but if I'm walking her on a bike trail, I have to be vigilant.

When I'm out on the trail she will come back to me when she knows a bike is coming. My other dog likes to just stand in the way. One training trick that I used is to make the dogs sit whenever anyone comes by me. They get used to knowing that this is what they are suppose to do, so chasing isn't an option. I can't praise treats as rewards enough.

Another trick my dog has developed is that she bites my right foot whenever I start riding. It would probably freak someone else out, but after 4 years of it, I've learned to live with it.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

newfangled said:


> Yeah, part of the problem with winter is that she doesn't see bikes very often, so when she does she completely loses it.
> 
> We were at the offleash park on the weekend playing around for an hour, and then a bike went by, and she was gooooooone. Flat out sprint for two blocks with the full intention of taking the guy down (but luckily she doesn't understand chainlink). So frustrating.


This will probably require some on-leash work around bikes to teach her she has to ignore them; solicit friends on bikes of necessary and correct her when the bike first gets her attention (alerts to it), not when she is already chasing it, as that is to late to penetrate her "crazy place". I would not even let her look at another bike. Also reward behavior you want, such as sitting/looking at you when a bike goes by. An outlet for appropriate herding can also help, try a herding clinic or lesson if you have anything nearby.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> This will probably require some on-leash work around bikes to teach her she has to ignore them


In the commute threads I've mentioned that there's a bridge in town that's a bike bottleneck, and I'm planning on spending some time camped out there with her.

Sadly no local herding, but there's a place a few hours away that we're going to try this summer.


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Looking forward to working more with turning oakley, my boarder collie/lab mix, into a trail dog this upcoming riding season. Hes pretty skiddish, but have been working with him off leash on hikes, which hes been great with. Going to slowly bring my bike back into the mix and then onto multiple bikes.... His most recent picture:

IMG_0940 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

nyrangerfan222 said:


> Looking forward to working more with turning oakley, my boarder collie/lab mix, into a trail dog this upcoming riding season. Hes pretty skiddish, but have been working with him off leash on hikes, which hes been great with. Going to slowly bring my bike back into the mix and then onto multiple bikes.... His most recent picture:


That is a fine looking hound. So serious and thoughtful.


----------



## groupbmonster (Oct 22, 2008)

newfangled said:


> Anyone have tips on getting herding dogs to calm down around bikes?


You might try a backpack since herding dogs are a working breed.

I have a Border Collie/ Aussie mix that I got from a farm when she was a pup, I got her a Ruffwear Singletrack backpack for when I take her hiking. It does wonders to calm her down and get her to focus. It puts her into "work mode"

She gets bad anxiety also and for those times I have a Thundershirt for her, ends up doing the same thing to her.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ thanks for that. We got her a backpack last fall, but still haven't used it. I'll have to dig it back out. (We did try a thundershirt on her a few times, and she seemed immune...although it did make her look hilarious)


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

happy


----------



## groupbmonster (Oct 22, 2008)

newfangled said:


> ^ thanks for that. We got her a backpack last fall, but still haven't used it. I'll have to dig it back out. (We did try a thundershirt on her a few times, and she seemed immune...although it did make her look hilarious)


My dog was pissed when I put her thundershirt on for the first time, but oddly she loves having her backpack on. Probably because she knows it means we are going out for a few hours.

I found the thundershirt only works if it's on before she starts getting crazy, otherwise she just goes nuts with a funny pink shirt on.


----------



## jesperjes (Nov 10, 2008)

Beatiful morning in Denmark. We are starting to agree on how to run next to me in the leash


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's my MTbing buddy, after a long downhill.









Here's my yellow, he's 7 and we recently found out he's got hip dysplasia with pretty bad arthritis in his right hip. No more running for him, but he's still my backpacking buddy.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I am building a custom bike for my son so i made some custom headbadges with his dog on it.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

This is amazing. Good job.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Gotta buzz him, getting too warm for his winter coat.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> Gotta buzz him, getting too warm for his winter coat.


My black dog overheats easily, so I got her trimmed on Friday. On Saturday's ride, I had a hard time keeping her warm.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

*From yesterday*

My dog Sebastian riding along with my buddy one some lightly snow-covered trails at Bavington.

First time out yet this year and he did 10 miles like it was nothing.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Hoping to calm my best bud Ovie down a bit this upcoming season... Would love to get him out on the trails with me. Any suggestions on getting him more comfortable with me on my bike?


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Hoban said:


> Here's my yellow


What'd ya do, run the poor guy over? Look at that tire track right up his hind end!! 

I'm jealous of you guys. I've got a Newf who would love to go and run with me until his heart or joints just exploded. Obviously I can't take a giant dog like that on long fast (well, somewhat fast) jaunts. And I've got a Springer who's not quite playing with a full deck. One of the most loving dogs I've had, just not the brightest bulb in the chandelier, so taking her off leash would be an adventure!

The Newf:


----------



## ragetty (Jul 9, 2006)

that picture says it all about her character 

solving the anxiety issue is all about distracting them on to something else - work, play, friends - and eventually familiarity and confidence win through ...



groupbmonster said:


>


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

*Bikejor*

Fall racing getting ready for winter


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

mntbikejim said:


> Fall racing getting ready for winter


Bikejoring... I had no idea this was a thing!

:thumbsup:

How fun!! LOVE IT!


----------



## Blindside (Jan 12, 2013)

Love riding with Rita, she never fails to amaze how she can happily run 25km of single track faster than I can ride it, then recover quicker than me! Dogs and bikes are an awesome mix!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Man, those are some super fit pups you've got there. What breed(s) are they? How hard was the learning curve on that? Can see the potential for serious spills when the dogs are absolutely fresh and flat out if you're new to this. I've thought of buying harnesses for my 5 little dogs (20-32lbs) and hooking them up to help burn their energy and keep them fit. As is right now I "walk" them on the bike as I just can't walk fast enough for them to get good exercise and I don't run :skep:



mntbikejim said:


> Fall racing getting ready for winter


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks...They are a cross with Alaskan husky and Pointers from Europe {kind of a hybrid racing sleddog}..We {more so our kids} race sleddogs {I bike} in the winter. This is a form of cross training them till snow gets here...Yes a crash would be ugly. The dogs just run and don't stop, so I can't imagine what your bike would look like by the time you got it back..Training wise to get the dogs to do it....The hardest part is.. Not all dogs want to lead, most are happy just being team dogs...So when you find one with the mindset and independence to lead..Start slow and build from there,you have to have complete trust in your leaders that at higher speeds they will run straight and not balk or make a wrong turn {might add they have to have trust in you as well}...Wrong turn at high speed=bad news..At 20+ mph with about 10 feet of line between you and the dogs doesn't leave much room for err...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I just got dressed to ride maybe 10-15 min ago, and I'm waiting for my friends to arrive. My dog doesn't want to let me out of his sight. When he's been with my girlfriend in the other room, he keeps coming out into the hallway to look intently at me. He knows the deal.


----------



## groupbmonster (Oct 22, 2008)

ragetty said:


> that picture says it all about her character
> 
> solving the anxiety issue is all about distracting them on to something else - work, play, friends - and eventually familiarity and confidence win through ...


I'm pretty sure the anxiety comes from not having enough activities to wear her out often enough. Unfortunately she can't stay with me due to my current living situation :cryin: so she is living with my Grandma. I try to get her out as often as possible but it's just not enough, she needs a lot of attention.

The one good thing is my Grandma lives alone and Kira is a great guard dog. 30 pounds of fury.

Heres another good one taken at the same time, I love this pic:


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Warm and sunny snow ride today.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

Election Day 2012
both of us burning off some energy before a long day at the office (TV station)


----------



## smithrider (Dec 24, 2005)

ak_cowboy said:


> You should probably clarify that statement....


His/her statement was probably over done and too broad by far. That said, if you run your dog off leash on an on leash trail, you put your dog in harms way. This, I would concur, is a bad owner.

Case in point, riding last summer we witnessed a leashed dog tear into an off leash dog that was following behind his hiking owner. The off leash dog ran to greet the leashed dog when the leashed dog snapped. Not all other dogs are welcoming of an off leash dog charging them and their owners. Poor guy had more than his/her fair share of stitches and hopefully didn't lose an eye.

You hate to see stuff like that as a dog fanatic!


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Bikemaya said:


> Just googled it, sounds like good stuff! :thumbsup: I have also thought about trying out a more natural food, but I really worry about making my dog sick by feeding them something boutique that is more marketed towards human sensibilities than what a dog needs, you know? Vets who I trust, have known for years and aren't just trying to sell me stuff, recommend the same dog food. I trust my dog's health to those people when I take them in for treatment, so it seems to make sense I should trust their judgement on basic stuff too. Doesn't mean other stuff is bad, but I would still take a label to the vet and see what they thought of it
> 
> Also, the price on some of the all natural stuff is more than I spend on MY food! I would rather cook something for the dog at that point...
> 
> That is just my thinking on all this, though I still am alternative-dog-food-curious!


Science Diet is crap. Any canine or feline food made with so many grain products is formulated for profit, not nutrition.
Unfortunately, many vets are, like physicians, influenced by the MASSIVE marketing expenditures of Hill's Pet Foods and under-informed on nutrition issues. Vets are trained to recognize acute and symptom-producing problems. Nutrition, though critical, is a secondary (at best) consideration.
Doesn't it seem odd that with so many truly quality alternatives almost every mainstream vet only recommends Science Diet? Follow the money.
There is tons of good information on pet nutrition out there... you just have to wade through a bunch of crap to get to it.
The bit about domestic dogs having more copies of genes coding starch-processing enzymes is an example of a story twisted to mean something it doesn't. Domestic dogs have necessarily evolved to have more starch-processing capability than wolves because of their exposure to starches through humans. Saying that means that an 80% grain diet is OK is beyond reasonable or rational and a detriment to some of our best friends. An abused wife will out of necessity have quicker reflexes for responding to aggression from her husband... that doesn't mean domestic violence is a good thing for her.


----------



## wink23 (Mar 13, 2013)

I love biking together with my dogs


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

We missed the trails. Even my chihuahua (that little black spec) loved it.


----------



## Boyzee90 (Mar 14, 2013)

Used to ride some great xc with my dalmation.....that dog would do anything for a treat!!!


----------



## Putt4Dough (Feb 25, 2013)

Here are a few pics of my buddy Max from the day I got him to the most recent I have of him. He's an American Lab pure bread. He is a little over a year now. We have a leash law up here also but I don't care. I bring him with me for a few short trail rides at the end on the season but I limit the length to 5 miles and no more than once a week since long runs are not good for dogs before the age of 2. But he sure loves it. He has that no quit attitude and then when we get back he crashes for quite some time.
Really nice dogs on here.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

My vet is always posting different recalls on different dog foods and other pet supplies that are not "healthy" for or pets. I follow what they tell me but I do not know where they get their info. Basically anything made outside of the US borders is suspect and even some of the stuff made here can also be poisonous to our pets. I have it easy, I only feed my pet food that is prescribed by my vet. I don't do because I want to, I do it because I have to due to allergies.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

sgtjim57 said:


> My vet is always posting different recalls on different dog foods and other pet supplies that are not "healthy" for or pets. I follow what they tell me but I do not know where they get their info. *Basically anything made outside of the US borders is suspect *and even some of the stuff made here can also be poisonous to our pets. I have it easy, I only feed my pet food that is prescribed by my vet. I don't do because I want to, I do it because I have to due to allergies.


Definitely not true. Not at all. Orijen and their brands (i.e., Acana) are some of (if not THE) best commercially available pet foods with multiple accolades and awards. It's expensive though.

Orijen


----------



## PureMountains (Sep 9, 2012)

*#MTBMonday Dogs*

Hi all 
It's#MTBMonday tonight over on Twitter - We're discussing dogs and asking you to post your pics! Do they join you on your rides? If you tweet, join us at 8pm UK time.
Best wishes, 
Pete @puremountains


----------



## p8ntsean55 (Jun 14, 2005)

Lily. She is a weimaraner Vizsla mix. Perfect trail dog. Even more perfect friend.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Boudreaux hanging out on a mid ride break.


----------



## fdatx2 (Jul 10, 2011)

Great pictures in this thread! Here is my buddy, Boris:

















He even assists with bike building and maintenance:


----------



## Heath27 (Nov 20, 2012)

Here's an up and coming bike dog.







8 weeks old now, so he's got some time.


----------



## Chicote (Oct 4, 2005)

Moxie and Diego. Long time riding buddies waiting on us to get on our bikes.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VTPossum (Nov 20, 2008)

Shelbie keeping watch during break time..


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

So much win in this thread!
Makes me sad that my dog's arthritis is now acting up, and she can no longer handle even the smaller nature walks very often.


----------



## Chicote (Oct 4, 2005)

wintersolstice said:


> So much win in this thread!
> Makes me sad that my dog's arthritis is now acting up, and she can no longer handle even the smaller nature walks very often.


Sorry to hear that. I bet she's still stoked to be with you.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

Me and my roommate's dog, resting mid-ride. We were out for 32Km (20 miles) snow bike ride yesterday. She really is a great trail dog!


----------



## peterk123 (Oct 10, 2005)

This is Roxy. She is about eight months old in this Pic. Her first birthday is today. We went out for the first ride of the season this afternoon. 

Roxy was a rescue dog. She is mostly boxer. She has way too much energy. She will get me into riding shape pretty quickly


----------



## mummer43 (Jan 28, 2004)

Lucy


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

That's a great pic of Lucy!

Heath what kind of dog is that?


----------



## a250gpguy (Apr 7, 2013)

Lucy = German Short hair. Good looking gal you got there.

Here's my 2, Molly (black) Archie (brown).

Both completely tireless Border Collies. Archie is what's called a McNab. Crazy athletic he is...









Sent using XT912 M


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Not me, but I like this way of riding with your dog... bar-ride dog walk.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

mummer43 said:


> Lucy
> 
> View attachment 788342


Ooooh boy . . . . I hope you know what you are in for! I have a German Wirehair Pointer and she is a handful of a dog! I'd happily get another one though as they truly are great, great dogs :thumbsup:


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

One of these guys doesn't get to ride for a long while.


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

Hopefully he'll get the passion in the future. 
(sorry about the uber small pic)


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

jizzim said:


> Hopefully he'll get the passion in the future.


Cute pups. My dog still has the passion, he just can't do anything about it. He whimpers for 30 minutes when I leave for a ride with the other dog.


----------



## Heath27 (Nov 20, 2012)

How'd he break the leg?


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Heath27 said:


> How'd he break the leg?


He jumped off of a 2' wall and hit a concrete curb hidden in the snow. This caused him to destroy his ACL. To repair it, they cut the top off his tibia and rotated it a little to provide a better platform for the femur. That's why he has the plate and screws.


----------



## skiwallace (Nov 20, 2011)

*Tess the Roo hunter*


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Boudreaux


----------



## threebikes (Aug 27, 2007)

Saw this one outside of wards today.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

Ha! That's a great pic.


----------



## Shawnee 1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Seen this fine looking trail dog. On the back 9 of the Ruby.


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

Not a very good picture of her, but my lab loves to tag along









here she is in her element:


----------



## simple78 (Jul 4, 2010)

Here are some clips of Griffin on his 3 first offleash rides. He is a 3 year old rescue (so we don't really know what he is) got him a year and a half ago. It took up all the year and a half to be confident enough to let him off leash with a good recall. He isnt ready for long rides yet but he might get there, 6 miles is the most he has done so far, I'm just so happy with how far he has come since we got him.

also was experimenting wh different camera positions


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice looking guy, looks about 40lbs maybe, medium size. My advice would be to take him to much more technical trails where your speed has no choice but to be slower and he doesn't have to be trying to keep up as much.

Bit OT, but never the less...route that front brake cable inside the fork leg or risk the possibility of having it snagged by a branch or some such.



simple78 said:


> Here are some clips of Griffin on his 3 first offleash rides. He is a 3 year old rescue (so we don't really know what he is) got him a year and a half ago. It took up all the year and a half to be confident enough to let him off leash with a good recall. He isnt ready for long rides yet but he might get there, 6 miles is the most he has done so far, I'm just so happy with how far he has come since we got him.
> 
> also was experimenting wh different camera positions


----------



## a250gpguy (Apr 7, 2013)

simple78 said:


> Here are some clips of Griffin on his 3 first offleash rides. He is a 3 year old rescue (so we don't really know what he is)


Looks like a tricolor Aussie having fun!

Ch

Sent using XT912 M


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

I have to chime in since there has been talk about feeding the proper diet to your dog. I strongly believe in BARF-type food for dogs. We feed our lab raw stuff. Mostly Karnivor brand here in Canada. There are others less-known brands also if you look it up. Starting with grain-free is great. Many companies are going this way, Orijen probably the best known but definitively not the only one. My wife and I also have been Paleo-type eating for years now so I've read a lot on nutrition although I know I still have a lot to learn. My dog's coat has seen the biggest improvement after I started giving omega-3 capsules twice a day. She is never sick (except that time when she ate a small stash of weed she found in a school backyard where one of our trails starts. Poor dog, took about 6 hours before she could walk...) has perfect white teeth (dogs shouldn't have to get their teeth cleaned by vets...), poop almost doesn't smell and desintegrates itself within a week. She also gets fresh veggies almost daily, raw eggs (with shell), we found out that fruits (rasperries and strawberries) make her fart... and stink like hell !!! 

She always rides with us. Mountain bike and hike in summer, x-country ski and snowshoe in winter. I will not put her on a leash while in the woods, so we have to ride less crowded trails but that's okay. We are finding that more and more mtb'ers around here are getting dogs so they can ride with them. Just remember to carry water on those rides where you don't cross rivers or go by lakes, they can dehydrate quickly on hot summer days. 

Cheers


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

This big guy is barely a year old. running 3-4 miles with my riding buddy. (aka daughter) no worries they are taking it slow. they both are having fun.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

My buddy the other day:


----------



## LTT777 (Mar 29, 2013)

Today was Layla's first real bike ride. We did some short trial rides previous to today to make sure she understood not to go in front of the bike and could handle not being distracted by other riders and other dogs and such. She did phenomenally today. 4.2 miles and she really enjoyed it.

Here are a few pics of her enjoying our stop at a little more than the halfway mark.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Ah, the thread lives again  All you peeps new to taking your dogs on trails, don't forget to take along extra water for them and a small pop up/foldable bowl for them to drink from if they can't/don't like drinking from a bottle or squirt from your hydration pack, ESPECIALLY as summer comes around. I've got a nice pop down bowl and foldable cloth bowls and while my dogs can drink from either my water bottle of hydration pack, remember they don't have the little flap we humans do to separate the airpassage from the food/water passage, so they can choke if you squirt water directly into their mouths.


----------



## LTT777 (Mar 29, 2013)

That is good info thanks. I'll look into that for sure.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

LyNx said:


> Ah, the thread lives again  All you peeps new to taking your dogs on trails, don't forget to take along extra water for them and a small pop up/foldable bowl for them to drink from if they can't/don't like drinking from a bottle or squirt from your hydration pack, ESPECIALLY as summer comes around. I've got a nice pop down bowl and foldable cloth bowls and while my dogs can drink from either my water bottle of hydration pack, remember they don't have the little flap we humans do to separate the airpassage from the food/water passage, so they can choke if you squirt water directly into their mouths.


What i've started doing is take the cap of the water bottle, pour some in there, and let him drink from there. Its a makeshift small bowl, and he gets to drink without most of it going on the ground.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

My dogs prefer drinking from my bladder hose. I also carry a folding water dish. With the water dish I am able to put any unused water back into their water bottles, and I'm not wasting precious water. I also try to plan my summer rides around known sources of water, so that I'm not their only source of water. Cool dogs are happy dogs.


----------



## kissmyKONA (May 26, 2011)

He's such a little stud!!! He LOVES to run!!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Add me to the list!*

We just got a rescue pitbull/boxer mix who's around 1-3 years old and likes to run. I've never biked with my dogs but this one is so good off leash and needs to burn off a lot of extra energy. At first I was taking it easy but soon realized that unless it was a smooth downhill I couldn't get away from him if I tried.

Wesley: Dog with Passion.


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

This is my buddy's dog, Django. He's did this 15 miler, 2200 ft of climbing without issue. Was kind of looking for more at the bottom :thumbsup:









And here's our dog, Gigi. She can't do much more than a 5 mile ride. Obviously has trouble regulating her heat. But boy does she get going when she sees a bike! Here she is on a little hike, figuring out how to stay cool:


----------



## LTT777 (Mar 29, 2013)

bedwards1000 said:


> We just got a rescue pitbull/boxer mix who's around 1-3 years old and likes to run. I've never biked with my dogs but this one is so good off leash and needs to burn off a lot of extra energy. At first I was taking it easy but soon realized that unless it was a smooth downhill I couldn't get away from him if I tried.
> 
> Wesley: Dog with Passion.
> View attachment 800616


Awesome looking dog and awesome of you to rescue an adult! Both our dogs are rescues but we got them as puppies. Our pitbull mix isn't great off of the leash yet (Layla who is posted above is great) so I'm a bit jealous as she has so much energy, but hopefully she gets better as she gets older. Kudos to you again and congrats on a great looking pup!


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

bedwards1000 said:


> Wesley: Dog with Passion.
> View attachment 800616


Handsome guy you got there. 

I was at work when I found this thread.. and I've waited half a day to get home and take my 16 month old Amstaff Cara out for a ride.


----------



## farenj (Jan 6, 2010)

Last weekend during one of the few moments of sunshine in this summer...:madmax: Almost 8 km of trails with breaks to drink and relax, this was his first training this year!









And then in a common and exquisitely indecent relaxing position!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Gigi's a cutie.

OK, since everybody thinks my dog's good looking I'm obliged to post some more pics of yesterday's ride. He was happy to get home and sleep after 5 miles. I was happy for him to get home and sleep because he was looking for trouble before we left.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

LMAO , yeah sometimes a good run serves a dual purpose, nice to knacker them out and then have them keeping their butts quiet for a few hours until they recover and start running about like madd animals again 


bedwards1000 said:


> Gigi's a cutie.
> 
> OK, since everybody thinks my dog's good looking I'm obliged to post some more pics of yesterday's ride. He was happy to get home and sleep after 5 miles. _*I was happy for him to get home and sleep because he was looking for trouble before we left*_.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

That was the primary reason for the ride. I had stuff to do around the house but somebody had to wear out the dog.  It was a good excuse for some trail time.


----------



## a250gpguy (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's a pic of my Archie after a few trail run miles.. 

Ch

Sent using XT912 M


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

I really cannot say what someone should or should not do when it comes to dogs diet or how much exercise is good. There are too much claims on behalf of and against in both directions. So I will see what seems to suit my dog. After all it's a matter of *MY* dogs happiness.

..anyway here's my pal. 

























I've just started to do rides with her. Unfortunately she is not yet used to the heat of summer after looong cold winter. So we couldn't do much last weekend.


----------



## Hogdog (Aug 12, 2012)

This is Sonny, he'll knock out 15-20 miles no problem and he loves it like nothing else. The only issues are his wildlife bothering tendencies and the occasional worn pad.


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

For your worn pads try these. We use them for mushing 
https://www.dogbooties.com/


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

My Vizsla pup, my wife and I went out and rode some singletrack yesterday. He SHREDS the GNAR!








They grow up so fast!







His best bud


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

We tried those on one of our dogs once. He walked around like a cat with tape on his feet every time we tried them. We finally gave up.


----------



## Hogdog (Aug 12, 2012)

mntbikejim said:


> For your worn pads try these. We use them for mushing
> https://www.dogbooties.com/


I've got some but he refuses to wear them so I've been treated his feet with Tuf Foot for some time now...He hates that too but can't get it off lol.


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

Takes some getting used to. Never have had a dog not come around, but we know from a pup that they need to have foot care done, so we start messing around with their feet and toe nails at a young age..They need to be snug. Once they start to run they seem to forget about them...We dont so much use them for pad wear. We use them to keep snow from packing up in the feet and causing fissures of the webbing...During the dryland training its more to protect a pad from getting cut


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

I really hope the local trails still allow dogs when I get my next one.
My current dog is now suffering her old age too much for more than a quick jaunt.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

moefosho said:


> My Vizsla pup, my wife and I went out and rode some singletrack yesterday. He SHREDS the GNAR!
> 
> His best bud
> View attachment 805256


Thats funny . . . we have a Vizsla and a German Wirehair Pointer as well . . . the two are a handful.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Just a reminder as the summer heats up that rocks and especially asphalt (even dirt) can heat up enough to burn your dog's pads.....


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

*This is from yesterday..*

..and this is how I take her with me if we go a little further than normal.


----------



## Putt4Dough (Feb 25, 2013)

LMFAO! That is so hilarious. I Like!! Don't think Max would stay in there.


----------



## Hogdog (Aug 12, 2012)

I've got a twelve year old staffy that would love that! Cool!


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

This though would be better..








Aevon STD100/120

If I just had the money  (more expensive than my bike)


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

*Strom*

Took my dog out for the first time this weekend. She's a rescue and deaf, but a great dog. Stayed with me the whole time except for the downhill. She also didn't bother any of the other users. I was a great day.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I had Karma on my tail the whole time! what can I say, she has LOTS of passion to follow daddy to the ends of the earth!( it was a very short and slow speed section. very technical though, 1st time for down it and the puppy dog was right there the whole time! after a day of biking, off roading and an hour of chasing the all might tennis ball she is now passed out


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Ticks are terrible here I spent 50 bucks on some flea and tick topical treatment 4 days ago took my dog on the trails with me today got done and he's had 50 of little bastards all over him. What are you guys using?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

cerpindicular said:


> Ticks are terrible here I spent 50 bucks on some flea and tick topical treatment 4 days ago took my dog on the trails with me today got done and he's had 50 of little bastards all over him. What are you guys using?


K9 Advantix II... from what I was told, if K9 Advantix does doesn't work try Frontline.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

No pics, but many years ago I rode the Bicycle Tour of Colorado. This is a week long road ride that covers about 500 miles. There was a couple riding a tandem pulling a Golden Retriever in a trailer the whole time. That's dedication to your dog, as there were some seriously long climbs on that ride and the dog was at least 75 pounds.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

cerpindicular said:


> Ticks are terrible here I spent 50 bucks on some flea and tick topical treatment 4 days ago took my dog on the trails with me today got done and he's had 50 of little bastards all over him. What are you guys using?


Frontline. It's expensive but generally works. They still get ticks crawling on them after going out that need to be picked off but they don't attach.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Been working with mine for a couple weeks now.
He's getting there.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

was going to go with frontline but the pet store i went to was all out  the stuff i got is supposed to be the generic for frontline


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

I took my Vizlsa pup for a nice long ride yesterday. He had no idea what was in store for him today.

He just went in for a little bit of weight savings and aero improvement... Time for the cone of shame.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

CERTIFECT, but be careful if he's a smaller dog, as over dosing is easier with them than bigger dogs, but it does work well. I have 5 sub 31lb dogs and I buy the one for a 85-120lb dog put it in a syringe and do the math of 120 divided by the CCs and then issue each dog the right amount of CCs for their weight. If you use the individual ones for each small dog some can be overdosed by as much as 100% since the range is normally somewhere like 10-25lbs. Time to do mine again, that was about 1.5-2 months ago.



cerpindicular said:


> Ticks are terrible here I spent 50 bucks on some flea and tick topical treatment 4 days ago took my dog on the trails with me today got done and he's had 50 of little bastards all over him. What are you guys using?


----------



## fauxfreeride (May 15, 2012)

I ride with my pup all the time.


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

cerpindicular said:


> Ticks are terrible here I spent 50 bucks on some flea and tick topical treatment 4 days ago took my dog on the trails with me today got done and he's had 50 of little bastards all over him. What are you guys using?


Do NOT use anykind of tick drops... Those are pure poison. If ticks don't kill your dog that stuff will.

Answer to your question: Garlic:thumbsup: Dehydrated and ground garlic. Just a tea spoon to your dogs meal daily keeps ticks off. My dog had 1 tick last year. Remember to keep brakes also on it once and a while. Say every two weeks.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

KK89 said:


> Do NOT use anykind of tick drops... Those are pure poison. If ticks don't kill your dog that stuff will.
> 
> Answer to your question: Garlic:thumbsup: Dehydrated and ground garlic. Just a tea spoon to your dogs meal daily keeps ticks off. My dog had 1 tick last year. Remember to keep brakes also on it once and a while. Say every two weeks.


There is a substance in garlic that can be poisonous to dogs, so use caution with the garlic.

https://www.google.com/search?safe=...dMi5UaiYL8STiQK7tYGQAQ&sqi=2&ved=0CJoBENUCKAA


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

Tick can be all over. No item will keep ticks off your dog completely. Period. Some times if I ride(Dogs also) on one side of a lake, we get 50 ticks. The other side, never had a tick yet. So, the type of area has a lot to do with it. If you get a tick, your dog probably has ticks. No big deal, when ur done with ride, check you and dogs for ticks. Use some internal and the external drops together for your dog. If your dog gets a tick or fleas, they wont be there long.
Enjoy the ride


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

If you have not noticed, Vets are constantly changing one or the other type. That is okay, as with everything else they, all bugs, build up resistance to chemicals. So, very true if one is not working nothing wrong with changing to another chemical(not brand).



shwinn8 said:


> K9 Advantix II... from what I was told, if K9 Advantix does doesn't work try Frontline.


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

^According to that it's mildly poisonous.. It would take large amount of garlic to have a poisoning. Just like with beer and humans.

Chicken bones, raw meat, raw egg, raw fish??? Are you serious? Don't always believe what the dog food company tells you.

I give all of those to my dog and she is great! Ok eggs only when she has constipation. Quite often I've given a whole raw chicken wing. No signs of feeling sick.

Might want to start slow though if your dog isn't used to raw food.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry for this long post: From ASPCA take it for what it is worth to you. Top things to not give to your pets.


Chocolate, Macadamia nuts, avocados…these foods may sound delicious to you, but they’re actually quite dangerous for our animal companions. Our nutrition experts have put together a handy list of the top toxic people foods to avoid feeding your pet. As always, if you suspect your pet has eaten any of the following foods, please note the amount ingested and contact your veterinarian or the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center at (888) 426-4435. 

Chocolate, Coffee, Caffeine 

These products all contain substances called methylxanthines, which are found in cacao seeds, the fruit of the plant used to make coffee and in the nuts of an extract used in some sodas. When ingested by pets, methylxanthines can cause vomiting and diarrhea, panting, excessive thirst and urination, hyperactivity, abnormal heart rhythm, tremors, seizures and even death. Note that darker chocolate is more dangerous than milk chocolate. White chocolate has the lowest level of methylxanthines, while baking chocolate contains the highest. 

Alcohol 

Alcoholic beverages and food products containing alcohol can cause vomiting, diarrhea, decreased coordination, central nervous system depression, difficulty breathing, tremors, abnormal blood acidity, coma and even death. 


Avocado 

The leaves, fruit, seeds and bark of avocados contain Persin, which can cause vomiting and diarrhea in dogs. Birds and rodents are especially sensitive to avocado poisoning, and can develop congestion, difficulty breathing and fluid accumulation around the heart. Some ingestions may even be fatal. 


Macadamia Nuts 

Macadamia nuts are commonly used in many cookies and candies. However, they can cause problems for your canine companion. These nuts have caused weakness, depression, vomiting, tremors and hyperthermia in dogs. Signs usually appear within 12 hours of ingestion and last approximately 12 to 48 hours. 


Grapes & Raisins 

Although the toxic substance within grapes and raisins is unknown, these fruits can cause kidney failure. In pets who already have certain health problems, signs may be more dramatic. 


Yeast Dough 

Yeast dough can rise and cause gas to accumulate in your pet’s digestive system. This can be painful and can cause the stomach or intestines to rupture. Because the risk diminishes after the dough is cooked and the yeast has fully risen, pets can have small bits of bread as treats. However, these treats should not constitute more than 5 percent to 10 percent of your pet’s daily caloric intake. 


Raw/Undercooked Meat, Eggs and Bones 

Raw meat and raw eggs can contain bacteria such as Salmonella and E. coli that can be harmful to pets. In addition, raw eggs contain an enzyme called avidin that decreases the absorption of biotin (a B vitamin), which can lead to skin and coat problems. Feeding your pet raw bones may seem like a natural and healthy option that might occur if your pet lived in the wild. However, this can be very dangerous for a domestic pet, who might choke on bones, or sustain a grave injury should the bone splinter and become lodged in or puncture your pet’s digestive tract. 


Xylitol 

Xylitol is used as a sweetener in many products, including gum, candy, baked goods and toothpaste. It can cause insulin release in most species, which can lead to liver failure. The increase in insulin leads to hypoglycemia (lowered sugar levels). Initial signs of toxicosis include vomiting, lethargy and loss of coordination. Signs can progress to recumbancy and seizures. Elevated liver enzymes and liver failure can be seen within a few days. 


Onions, Garlic, Chives 

These vegetables and herbs can cause gastrointestinal irritation and could lead to red blood cell damage. Although cats are more susceptible, dogs are also at risk if a large enough amount is consumed. Toxicity is normally diagnosed through history, clinical signs and microscopic confirmation of Heinz bodies. An occasional low dose, such as what might be found in pet foods or treats, likely will not cause a problem, but we recommend that you do NOT give your pets large quantities of these foods. 


Milk 

Because pets do not possess significant amounts of lactase (the enzyme that breaks down lactose in milk), milk and other milk-based products cause them diarrhea or other digestive upset. 

Salt 

Large amounts of salt can produce excessive thirst and urination, or even sodium ion poisoning in pets. Signs that your pet may have eaten too many salty foods include vomiting, diarrhea, depression, tremors, elevated body temperature, seizures and even death. In other words, keep those salty chips to yourself!


----------



## cactus1 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Red Dog*

This dog was our cat's Vet, one day Silvester the cat came home with one side of his face hanging loose, Red stepped up and licked it and put it back in place with his snout and it healed well, saved 2K in vet bills. He also had a heavy dose of ESP knowing in advance when his owner was coming home 10-15 minutes in advance waiting by the door.


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

*Update on both the trailer and the bike..*









Trailer now has railing.

Bikes' got a Rock Shox -sticker (copied that idea from someone), and got rid of the chaintensioner. It now runs on magic.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

A couple of short actions shots on my blog. Dog with Passion, Deer with Passion


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

Stopping for a water break. She usually drinks most of my water.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ That picture is hilarious. The tail kinda looks like a horn!


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Maggie the wonder dog has been with us for some time...she loves to ride and will go until her little legs fall off.










Geocaching









From this evening.


















She is great in the woods.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Took Karma on a good 4mile coastal bike ride this evening (22Jun)..... she's passed out now, mission accomplished!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Biking with Karma and friends!

Vandenberg Village Ride July 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Just took Katy-Em on her first mountain bike based walk.
Due to her Cattle Dog puppy a.d.d. this took far more skill than the rock garden at Hall Ranch.

First prairie dog she damn near pulled mover the bars :rofl










She likes to stop and smell the flowers


----------



## a250gpguy (Apr 7, 2013)

^^^^ now that is a happy dog! 

Herding dogs kick a#$

Ch

Sent using XT912 M


----------



## ruxin (Jan 30, 2011)

I take Ruxin any chance I get, he loves a good ride


----------



## ragetty (Jul 9, 2006)

2 weeks ago on trails in oetztal, austria ...


----------



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

Meet turkey and willie. They are instagram famous, and now they have decided to exert their dominance on MTBR...


----------



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

shwinn8 said:


> K9 Advantix II... from what I was told, if K9 Advantix does doesn't work try Frontline.


I'm in the same situation. Advantix II works for about a week, tops. I may start adding comfortis to the mix for these bad months.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Loyal to the end...

August 6, 2013 at 10:42 AM
Hikers find body of cyclist killed in logging-road crash

Posted by Nick Provenza

BELFAIR, Mason County (AP) - A woman hiking with two sons on a logging road near Belfair on Monday discovered the body of a man who died in a bicycle crash.

The Mason County Sheriff's Office says it was apparent at the scene that the man had crashed his bicycle. An autopsy showed 34-year-old Jared W. Shumaker, of Belfair, died of head and neck injuries consistent with the accident.

The Olympian reports the hikers came across a barking dog that wanted to be followed. The dog led them to Shumaker's body.

from the Seattle Times
Hikers find body of cyclist killed in logging-road crash | The Today File | Seattle Times


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

The dogs.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

I take my dogs to local small lake. Here is the combo video that they go for a dip.
My first video with contour roam. You must watch in 720 or it is crap.
MTB'ing dogs + dip Final - YouTube
B


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Happy dogs.


----------



## Gus68 (Nov 24, 2010)

Meet Watson, our new dog (rescue) and his sweet ride...


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

lol! he doesn't look too enthusiastic sitting in there!


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

My two are gone now. Well by gone I mean with the ex wife. But I did see this and laughed out loud


----------



## Gus68 (Nov 24, 2010)

shwinn8 said:


> lol! he doesn't look too enthusiastic sitting in there!


I know right, but once he figured out what it was for and went on his first ride he loved it. Now when I ride without him he whines when he sees me leave the driveway.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yes my little buddy goes nuts when I just touch the bike. He's an awesome trail dog who get's along with all other dog's and people. He stays on the trail in front of me 15 feet or behind me 15 feet depending on the situation. If I need to pass I always say "watch out buddy" and he moves to the right and I always pass on the left. Then after a technicle section I let him pass me by pulling to the right and he passes on the left. He is a 13 1/2 year old Doberman / Border Collie mix, I call him a Borderman. He is 10 in the photo, and he still goes with me but I just don't go as far now. And yes he still goes nuts if I even touch the bike.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Double post


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

32 X 36 + 45Lbs of herding dog assist make climbing easy.
Swimming hole at the start of 8 miles of singletrack. Winter/Spring/Summer/Fall-running or iced over-a game of "stick" is mandatory at the start of the DH.


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

Looking at all these pics makes me feel sad for my dog... sidelined for a while now with both knees with torn ACL's. First one was operated on and second one in 4 weeks now... sucks big time. Nothing you can do to prevent this kind of injury and it happens. $$$$$ to get fixed too.... gotta love your pal to go through it.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

*injury*



Johnnydrz said:


> Looking at all these pics makes me feel sad for my dog... sidelined for a while now with both knees with torn ACL's. First one was operated on and second one in 4 weeks now... sucks big time. Nothing you can do to prevent this kind of injury and it happens. $$$$$ to get fixed too.... gotta love your pal to go through it.


 This type of thing does happen. Happened to my dog, not biking either. It cost a fortune to repair. Then the other leg suffers same injury, as they ,"vets", didn't bother revealing it is common for them to strain and hurt other leg as other is repaired.
Good luck to your dog!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Johnnydrz said:


> Looking at all these pics makes me feel sad for my dog... sidelined for a while now with both knees with torn ACL's. First one was operated on and second one in 4 weeks now... sucks big time. Nothing you can do to prevent this kind of injury and it happens. $$$$$ to get fixed too.... gotta love your pal to go through it.


Good luck with your dog's ACL. I had my dog get his fixed back in March. It was very difficult for him to not go on bike rides for 5 months, thankfully, my wife usually took him for a walk before I left home with the other dog. He is now back to 100% maniac. We are holding our breath on the other knee.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

1362 said:


> This type of thing does happen. Happened to my dog, not biking either. It cost a fortune to repair. Then the other leg suffers same injury, as they ,"vets", didn't bother revealing it is common for them to strain and hurt other leg as other is repaired.
> Good luck to your dog!


We did lots of online research with our dog, and also have a very good friend that is a vet. You will find all sorts of conflicting information as one might expect. We tried to be cautious, but not insanely so.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Rode about 20 miles with my pup on Saturday. He hates having to wait for me while I take pictures. Hopped in the water for some fetch too.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

moefosho said:


> Rode about 20 miles with my pup on Saturday. He hates having to wait for me while I take pictures. Hopped in the water for some fetch too.
> View attachment 840712
> View attachment 840713


Looks like Tahoe... I wanna go for a swim too~! I miss that place! What a lucky pup.


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

moefosho said:


> Rode about 20 miles with my pup on Saturday. He hates having to wait for me while I take pictures. Hopped in the water for some fetch too.


Is that a Rhodesian Ridgeback?


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

honns said:


> Is that a Rhodesian Ridgeback?


My guess is a Vizsla


----------



## ragetty (Jul 9, 2006)

so what have your dogs been doing to develop these injuries? 

(just curious and, as mine covers a lot of different ground, as an aid to injury prevention ... the more details, the better)


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

crashtestdummy said:


> Good luck with your dog's ACL. I had my dog get his fixed back in March. It was very difficult for him to not go on bike rides for 5 months, thankfully, my wife usually took him for a walk before I left home with the other dog. He is now back to 100% maniac. We are holding our breath on the other knee.


Same procedure for my Maggy. I'm sure she'll be back to her full-on running form sometime in February. She's worth the wait.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

ragetty said:


> so what have your dogs been doing to develop these injuries?
> 
> (just curious and, as mine covers a lot of different ground, as an aid to injury prevention ... the more details, the better)


Nothing out of the ordinary, alittle running around. Nothing special. You know, it is just like any person, you have basic couch potatoes who get torn shoulders doing nothing but office work, and you have some lucky athletes riding bikes who have never had a broken bone or strain.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

ragetty said:


> so what have your dogs been doing to develop these injuries?
> 
> (just curious and, as mine covers a lot of different ground, as an aid to injury prevention ... the more details, the better)


My vet says that some dogs are just more susceptible to ACL injuries than others. If your dog does damage the ACL, there is up to a 60% chance that it will damage the other.

When they do this type of repair, they cut the bone in a semi circle, then rotate it and add the plate. It creates more of a ledge for the upper bone to sit on.

My dog is a total maniac on the trail. On open trails with sagebrush or creosote, he runs off the trail and jumps or dodges the bushes. He was not on a bike ride when he damaged his leg. He jumped off of a 2' tall retaining wall and his left leg hit a mow strip that was buried in the snow.


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

My lab has always been very active. Always biking, hiking, snowshoeing, x-country skiing...etc... with us. After going for a swim in a river, she climbed up a rocky, slippery very steep hill and when she got to the top, she was limping badly...


----------



## ragetty (Jul 9, 2006)

ok, thx!!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

honns said:


> Is that a Rhodesian Ridgeback?


He is a Vizsla. Otherwise known as a Hungarian Vizsla or Magyar Vizsla.

Downhill mountain biking at The Lookout (Swinley Forest) with Amber the Downhill Dog filmed on GoPro - YouTube


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Dogs with a passion for the shade.


----------



## farenj (Jan 6, 2010)

Good boy looking after his master's tool


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*Mrs. Bigfoot & macgregor*









Mac loves to go along on mountain bike rides. If we ride without him we have to sneak out. Once he sees either of us in a bike helmet he stations himself by the front door!


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Dogs are prone to sports injuries just like humans. Especially when it is a mixed breed and it may have some genes that cause less than desirable effects along with the pluses. Dogs also need rest and they need to gradually ramp up their effort for best results just like a fat guy getting off the couch. Dogs may not be suited for the activity they are being asked or encouraged to do, not all dogs make suitable running companions for example, it may tear their legs up to run 10 miles off road if it's a heavier working breed.

Many dogs do make great running and mountain biking companions, and once conditioned they can go all day long. We have a mutt (1/2 shepherd 1/2 Shetland sheepdog) that just tore the acl on his left leg, and tore the patella tendon on his right when he jumped off of a bank of a dried river bed into the sand, running out in the woods with me. With mutts you never know exactly what traits it will inherit, it appears our mutt inherited bad knees.

Anyway, I had to carry his 60 lb butt about 1.2 miles out of the woods across my shoulders, he couldn't walk. Heck of a workout, I was soaked in sweat by the time I got to the car, and I had to stop a few times to set him down and rest. I had our other 3 dogs with me, and I'm glad it wasn't our shepherd that went down, he weighs about 106 lbs.

It will be a while before he's up and running again, much less mountain biking or trail running with me. But we're in the same boat, I'm trying to get over an IT band issue that's been keeping me down, so we will recover together.

I'm fortunate the the gf is a vet, so she is of course doing everything on her part for free, and the surgeon that will do the surgery will do so for cost.

My poor little guy


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

nOOky said:


> Anyway, I had to carry his 60 lb butt about 1.2 miles out of the woods across my shoulders, he couldn't walk. Heck of a workout, I was soaked in sweat by the time I got to the car, and I had to stop a few times to set him down and rest. I had our other 3 dogs with me, and I'm glad it wasn't our shepherd that went down, he weighs about 106 lbs.


Good luck with the dog. It will be difficult for both of you.

I worry about having to pack out an injured dog. I did it once with a rattle snake bitten Cocker once, and it wasn't easy.

I have thought about making an emergency bike sling to carry an injured dog on. The sling would attach to the ends of the handlebars, and then to the seat or seatpost. If you could keep it tight, I think you could push your bike while balancing the dog on the sling. Patents pending.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Meet Zara our 8 month old GSP, she has just started coming out on the trail with me and loves it.















Also a video of her in action.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Great video. Great dog.


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

Zara has some serious passion.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

That is what my Vizsla looks like when we go riding. It's the best. Also, GSPs look weird without a cropped tail.  Beautiful dog! She looks like she is having a blast!


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

FLN75S said:


> Meet Zara our 8 month old GSP, she has just started coming out on the trail with me and loves it.
> View attachment 844277
> 
> View attachment 844278
> ...


Oh man this makes me miss my Dixie girl. We had a GSP rescue that could scoot like nobody's business. Ours had the tail intact too... Is Zara's like a whip? lol

Thanks for the smile.


----------



## fdatx2 (Jul 10, 2011)

My boy, Leon on a trip to Gooseberry Mesa we took in September. Love looking at all the pictures!


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Hehe, when I was a kid, I had a knack for finding nicknames for dogs. We had some family friends with a GSP, and he was a hunting dog. They had his tail cropped as a puppy, and I asked them why (I never understood why you would mutilate dogs with cropping of ears and tails...). They just kind of hemmed and hawed about asthetics, and how it is better when hunting so his tail doesn't rustle the bushes, and such. I was petting him, a goofy, lovable, hyperactive, dope of a dog, scratching at the base of the tail while they told me this. I looked at the all chocolate brown stub and told them 'It looks like a giant poo'.

Bam.

From that point forward, he was 'Pooie'. Dog loved the nickname.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, she really does have some serious Passion for the trails and its a great way to use up some of her crazy energy. I was expecting it to be a lot harder to get her to come along with me but she was a natural and as soon as it goes into single track she doesn't want to stop. Best thing about my local trail is there is always water close by and she loves to swim so its straight in the water after a run.

Yea in NSW (Aus) it's illegal to crop the tail, i can see why they did its a weapon when she gets excited haha.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

I have a Border Collie/Aussie that has a docked tail. She tends to freak out other dogs because of the way she hunches down, and with no tail, the dogs can't read her intentions. Tails shouldn't be docked, ears shouldn't be cropped.

I tell my grand kids that the tail cost extra, so I didn't get one.


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

Link broken-fixing it


----------



## fauxfreeride (May 15, 2012)

Just put this together for our vet and pet rescue as a donation. So much fun to ride with my bud!


----------



## Njhardrock (Feb 17, 2013)

Bikemaya said:


> Hehe, when I was a kid, I had a knack for finding nicknames for dogs. We had some family friends with a GSP, and he was a hunting dog. They had his tail cropped as a puppy, and I asked them why (I never understood why you would mutilate dogs with cropping of ears and tails...). They just kind of hemmed and hawed about asthetics, and how it is better when hunting so his tail doesn't rustle the bushes, and such. I was petting him, a goofy, lovable, hyperactive, dope of a dog, scratching at the base of the tail while they told me this. I looked at the all chocolate brown stub and told them 'It looks like a giant poo'.
> 
> Bam.
> 
> From that point forward, he was 'Pooie'. Dog loved the nickname.


They dock the tails on hunting breeds for a good reason....when there on the hunt there so jacked up that dogs have died by getting there tail stuck and ripping it off they will just run and run till they bleed out....


----------



## simen (Oct 21, 2004)

Yesterday with my silver ghost:


----------



## simple78 (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice!this is just like My dog Griffin, we rescued him from a high kill shelter 2 years ago brought him up to NH from NC. It took a little over a year to get him to a point where he was able to go off leash, but since then he has been the best trail buddy, and he is the best addition to our family.

I think I posted this awhile back but here it is again 







fauxfreeride said:


> Just put this together for our vet and pet rescue as a donation. So much fun to ride with my bud!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Old but still at it! (Both of us)


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*Hey boy!*

"Who wants to go up the trail? Ready boy? Huh, are you ready?!"









The Bento Box on the toptube is for Mac's liver treats. If I ring my trail bell he knows he gets one and comes running...which is real handy when he wanders off of the trail to go 'vestigate stuff.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Our trigger phrase is "bike ride". He goes nuts. Very good on the trails and will heel behind bike. Will also stop and back up off the trail. If he gets in front you simply call go, go, go and he takes off.

He loves KT


----------



## fauxfreeride (May 15, 2012)

Is he a Rotty Swiss mix? Good looking pup!



simple78 said:


> Nice!this is just like My dog Griffin, we rescued him from a high kill shelter 2 years ago brought him up to NH from NC. It took a little over a year to get him to a point where he was able to go off leash, but since then he has been the best trail buddy, and he is the best addition to our family.
> 
> I think I posted this awhile back but here it is again


----------



## simple78 (Jul 4, 2010)

fauxfreeride said:


> Is he a Rotty Swiss mix? Good looking pup!


Thanks, We don't really know. We gave up trying to figure it out didn't think the dna test is worth it. We were told when we got him Aussie/border collie mix, there was a couple breeds we came across that fit his appearance and temperment such as Hovawart and English Shepard. Some people say maybe some sort of mountain dog mix. But he is perfect whatever he is


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Season, we don't have no stinking season!


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

I love dogs! Best thread on mtbr.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Let's go dad!!!
He get's a bit anxious to continue on after a rest.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

My golden Max!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Low Pressure said:


> Season, we don't have no stinking season!
> 
> View attachment 848539


Those are some burly Vizlas! I need a fatbike so i can take my dogs in the snow!


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

Bigfoot said:


> The Bento Box on the toptube is for Mac's liver treats. If I ring my trail bell he knows he gets one and comes running...which is real handy when he wanders off of the trail to go 'vestigate stuff.


That is brilliant. Perfect for recall. What kind of treat pouch is that, does it have a flap?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

donkeykong0 said:


> That is brilliant. Perfect for recall. What kind of treat pouch is that, does it have a flap?


Yeah, it has a Velcro flap. I've had it for years and don't actually remember which bike shop I bought it from. I've seen others though, it shouldn't be too hard to find one like it. They're more popular with Triathletes...those folks use 'em for their mid-race snacks, so maybe try a Tri oriented shop.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

GhostRing said:


>


Following too close?


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

Haha! a little bit...she was having a blast though!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

The gang on the ride today.


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

*Loving the winter rides*















He loves riding in the winter because he can keep up with me downhill. He did 14 miles and 2500 feet with me today.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

My favorite riding buddy.

All winter long:







Lets go ride!







Bird?







Why did we stop for pictures?







Time for a drink from the camelback


----------



## Putt4Dough (Feb 25, 2013)

That is a very nice looking dog you got there especially in pic #3. What breed is that and where is that trail?


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Putt4Dough said:


> That is a very nice looking dog you got there especially in pic #3. What breed is that and where is that trail?


He is a Hungarian Vizsla. Its a pretty big trail system close to my house called Riverside State Park. Spokane, WA.


----------



## johnbike81 (May 23, 2013)

My Golden Retriever Otis. Did 8.5 miles yesterday and still wanted to play ball later.

Sent from my LT30at using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WMBigs (Jul 11, 2009)

13 miles with Cody yesterday on the Missouri river.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

time to go...and after we got back. Why am I dusted and Buster's not even breathing hard


----------



## Golf_Chick (Aug 22, 2013)

Ziva adores biking, you have to trick her off her bed when walk time comes but if theres a bike involved she'll block the back gate so you cant possibly go without her. She is such a flipflop natured dog, the fittest lazy dog there ever was! Once you get her home all she does is sleep, she'd gladly sleep allllllllll day long.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

*The Kids*

​


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

mkirby258 said:


> Introducing our new puppy Finn! We have had him for about 3 weeks now. He is an 11 week old Super Mutt! The shelter guesses the litter was some type of weimaraner mix. He is a great dog so far! Very smart with his training! Stays with us off leash on the local trails (walking). I am super excited about potentially having my first trail dog!
> 
> Picture from the shelter
> 
> ...


Here are some updated pictures of Finn. He is turning into a pretty good trail buddy... although his puppy side still rises to the surface sometimes...


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

mkirby258 said:


> Here are some updated pictures of Finn. He is turning into a pretty good trail buddy... although his puppy side still rises to the surface sometimes...


Cool trail dog. I don't think I could keep mine out of Bolin creek without his leash on. Maybe I'll see y'all out at CNF some time.


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

ncfisherman said:


> Cool trail dog. I don't think I could keep mine out of Bolin creek without his leash on. Maybe I'll see y'all out at CNF some time.


:thumbsup:

He usually stays leashed in CNF. Too many runners/dogs to play with.

See you on the trails!

~Kirby


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

My dog would pass out a quarter way into our ride. I try to take him running, but he slows down fast. Whats strange is the little turd can play fetch all day long.


----------



## the petes (Mar 26, 2014)

goto 1:35 to see the dog!

Black lab/border collie mix, runs all day. Takes water from the camelbak. I try to ride dog friendly trail as much as possible.


----------



## jimc99999 (Apr 15, 2008)

All the dogs I've seen so far in this thread are pretty big dogs. I borrowed (dog-sitting for a friend ) a toy poodle and she did surprisingly well.









After running a couple miles she was still happy to play with a stick!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

It was so warm one evening that I decided to take Baron to his favorite spot during the evening. I took a few pictures with my phone and was surprised how nice they turned out.


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

Not MTB, but still sports w/dogs.

Dog seems terrified to me on the rope, and then just wants out at the end.

Passion or fail?


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Don't take your dog base jumping. WTF? Sorry, I can't get behind that.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah hard to imagine the dog was a willing participant really, not cool IMO...


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, my wife showed me that yesterday. Not cool. It's no wonder the dog is excited at the end, because it thought it was going to die. Our dog just did her first flight in a cargohold, and I felt bad enough about that.


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

Dean S. Potter » When Dogs Fly: Philosophy, History and Safety

Dean Potter talking about base jumping with his dog.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Dogs don't need massive amounts of adrenaline to enjoy life like some humans need. They need food, water, attention, and exercise.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not actually worried that the dog is going to die. But I think "Herding is really scary! Fido likes herding, so why wouldn't Fido like basejumping?" is a pretty stupid justification.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Not that impressed about having to stop and pose for a photo...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

*A Passion for the Shade*


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

David R said:


> Not that impressed about having to stop and pose for a photo...


That photo is hilarious...


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Near the end of our ride yesterday. He was hot and super tired.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Our Australian Cattle Dog, Cassidy, loves to mountain bike!


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

moefosho said:


> Near the end of our ride yesterday. He was hot and super tired.


A tired V?!?! Sometimes I think I've tired ours out, but by the time we get home she's running in circles again...


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

David R said:


> A tired V?!?! Sometimes I think I've tired ours out, but by the time we get home she's running in circles again...


I think it was due to the heat. We had rode that far during the spring and he was fine. But when he got home, he was ready to play more.


----------



## krwd (Jul 2, 2014)

Stripes said:


> I love my dogs, but I can't take them on the trail (the male dachshund Shadow probably couldn't keep up, that, and he's losing his vision), and Bear (the female Rhodesian Ridgeback/Dachshund mix) likes to herd me on my bike when I'm test riding in the backyard. But here are pics anyway


aww... I googled Rhodesian Boxer mix to show someone the comparison between my Stella and others when I came across Bear. My Stella looks a lot like Bear and wears the same dancing bear collar.


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ridgebacks are generally considered prefect mtn bike dogs. So don't be too pessimistic about Bear. Maybe take her out on a tuesday morning at a safe (for dogs that don't know what they are doing around mtn bikes) trail area and test Bear out. You might be pleasantly surprised. Dogs loving running with the Pack! Bring a friend or two along that knows what the plan is as well (if they have a trail dog, even better), helps to create a pack.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Uncle Six Pack said:


> Indy is a German Shepherd and he runs trail like it's his job. If I say "ride" or "bike", he goes crazy. If I touch my bike, he runs to the front door and waits.
> 
> To the dog haters out there...
> Indy is trained to run right behind my bike and as long as you leave him alone, he probably won't even pay any attention to you because he is too busy doing his job. He has never caused anyone any problems on the trail. AND I haven't had issues with anyone else's dogs when I ride.
> ...


Love German Shepherds. :thumbsup:
Would get one tomorrow but a family member is allergic.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

mtnryder56 said:


> Ridgebacks are generally considered prefect mtn bike dogs. So don't be too pessimistic about Bear. Maybe take her out on a tuesday morning at a safe (for dogs that don't know what they are doing around mtn bikes) trail area and test Bear out. You might be pleasantly surprised. Dogs loving running with the Pack! Bring a friend or two along that knows what the plan is as well (if they have a trail dog, even better), helps to create a pack.


Yep! They're fast, and have great stamina. My border collie tries to herd me when I ride in the back yard, too, but once I get him out from behind the fence he just wants to run. Doesn't have a ton of long stamina, though. I get skittish about anything longer than 10 miles in ideal conditions.


----------



## ragetty (Jul 9, 2006)

border collies are however supposed to have exceptional stamina - made to run the fells all day long herding sheep. 

mine seems to be no exception, but she also needs to be entertained - just riding out on fire roads at a constant 15+ km/hr and with no play stops quickly becomes boring for her and she visibly looses interest. change to single trails with play stops and swimming opportunities every 3 to 5 km and she'll run 40km (on soft woodland floor, mostly out front). 

on steep and rocky terrain, as here in the alps, we do shorter 25km routes in order to help protect joints and paws - although (typical border collie) she would go further if i let her. all routes are thus lots of riding up (steep and slow) with trails back down (so fast but with frequent pauses), and she gets to drink and/or swim at every opportunity.

we've been doing this for 3 years, and so far so good.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Me and Keeper at Millstone (VT)


----------



## mizzaboom (Jun 2, 2010)

My dog Luna after ascending Welch Mountain in Thornton NH. Never misses a ride!


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

I would be curious to know if there actually exists any Anglo-American mountain bikers that don't have a dog ?? 

Im thinking that animal is very rare


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

MtbAZ44 said:


> I would be curious to know if there actually exists any Anglo-American mountain bikers that don't have a dog ??
> 
> Im thinking that animal is very rare


None of the guys I ride with own dogs. I think I'm the only one that wants a dog, but I'm not Anglo


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Love this thread....*

Many breeds are good trail dogs, some are exceptional. But as "lets go out for an adventure" trail buddy, there is no one better. My Chessie loved it. She was never particularly fast, but if it was slow and technical terrain and moderate temp, she seemed to love the run. Even though she's no longer with me, man, do I cherish those memories.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2014)

*Lab down*

Chancey couldn't run with the bike because she liked to run into the front tire. She had passion and everyday was Christmas morning. We put her down tonight and it was pretty dang sad for everyone.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Forster said:


> Chancey couldn't run with the bike because she liked to run into the front tire. She had passion and everyday was Christmas morning. We put her down tonight and it was pretty dang sad for everyone.


Sorry for your loss, it's the worst part of having pets.

I have been going through photos of long gone pets, and it's still difficult.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2014)

crashtestdummy said:


> Sorry for your loss, it's the worst part of having pets.
> 
> I have been going through photos of long gone pets, and it's still difficult.


Really, I think it's part of the reason we get enjoyment out of them though. If they lasted forever we wouldn't cherish them as much while they're here. Because every pet comes as a close-ended proposition and we know the average life-span, I think we make the most of the time we have. I know I always look back and wonder where I could have been a better owner to my pet (had more quality time, better hunting opportunities or whatever). Thanks for the note


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


> Sorry for your loss, it's the worst part of having pets.
> 
> I have been going through photos of long gone pets, and it's still difficult.


I'll raise a post-ride pint to that tonight!


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

falconpunch79 said:


> None of the guys I ride with own dogs. I think I'm the only one that wants a dog, but I'm not Anglo


interesting... it seems like I am the only white boy in Arizona that doens't own a dog..


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2014)

kragu said:


> I'll raise a post-ride pint to that tonight!


 Me too.


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

He may not be the fastest one out there but he loves to ride with me. He can pull off about a good 6 miles with me. Half lab half dauchshound. Basically a miniature lab. Here we are pulling off a little urban assault in Napa.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

I am going to see if my pup can break the 10 mile mark with me this evening. He has plenty of energy to burn.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

If he's anything like ours he won't even be tired by the time you get home...


----------



## targeezer (Sep 11, 2014)

Forster said:


> Really, I think it's part of the reason we get enjoyment out of them though. If they lasted forever we wouldn't cherish them as much while they're here. Because every pet comes as a close-ended proposition and we know the average life-span, I think we make the most of the time we have. I know I always look back and wonder where I could have been a better owner to my pet (had more quality time, better hunting opportunities or whatever). Thanks for the note


I have been staying away from this thread due to losing my best friend 2 weeks ago.
Sure enough reading these stories brings tears.
Glad i have read now,it does heal......Some


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

targeezer said:


> I have been staying away from this thread due to losing my best friend 2 weeks ago.
> Sure enough reading these stories brings tears.
> Glad i have read now,it does heal......Some


Sorry to hear about your loss. I know that feeling of losing a pet which is why it took me 10 years to get another dog. Its tough, but I tell myself that I won't have my dog for a long period of time and just try to make the most of the time I do have with him. To make sure he having the best life and thats he's unconditionally loved.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Hot but happy puppy.


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

*Jasper on Ben Lomond*



























I don't take my camera on rides very often, but was working on a trail documentation project, so had to take a few pics of my pup while on the ride. This one was about 26 miles and 7000ft. He did great.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

River monster/happy cooled off dog.


----------



## scottg (Mar 30, 2004)

Shakester said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss. I know that feeling of losing a pet which is why it took me 10 years to get another dog. Its tough, but I tell myself that I won't have my dog for a long period of time and just try to make the most of the time I do have with him. To make sure he having the best life and thats he's unconditionally loved.
> 
> View attachment 923987


This is for great dog owners who think they should wait to get another dog.......


----------



## targeezer (Sep 11, 2014)

Pretty incredible how much passion i see on this site,about more than just bikes.
Biking being an individual sport, well...... i could see it being different.
Nice place to hang out.


----------



## spruceboy (Feb 18, 2008)

*Fall!*

10321575_865217143496416_4815863996349719476_o by spruc3boy, on Flickr


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

targeezer said:


> I have been staying away from this thread due to losing my best friend 2 weeks ago.
> Sure enough reading these stories brings tears.
> Glad i have read now,it does heal......Some


Sorry for your loss, but I have one thing to say, Puppy!

I had a rescue that I had to put down after 5 years. It was very difficult, especially do to the dramatic changes we saw in the the dog. Six days later, on a total whim, I went and looked at a couple of Australian Shepard/ Border Collie puppies. One of the best things I ever did, although I should have taken both of them.

There is nothing like the pure innocence and total silliness of having a puppy (rescues are the best type of puppies).


----------



## targeezer (Sep 11, 2014)

So true, 
Jet was a Aussi/Border mix, also a rescue.
The crazy boy would herd anything, campfires,garden hose.
Too bad it took me so long to get back into biking, by the time i did
Jet had gotten too old to go more than a mile, or so.
But boy,do i have memories of the days, as do we all.
Jet was my 3rd love that's now passed.
If we are fortunate to live long enough,we will experience this 
feeling a few times.
Never gets easy.
I do look forward to my next puppy,just need time.


----------



## 08_Yukon hard tail (Sep 14, 2008)

*Me and Ace shadow biking @ Black Diamond Mines*

My Rescue Italian Greyhound loves to ride with me. Once he sees me wearing my biking outfit he gets very excited.


----------



## Atomic One9 (Aug 20, 2014)

Just picked up my new pup, 8 week old Vizsla named Cooper. With time he will be a great trail dog, for now we are trying to master the basics like not pooping all over himself in the crate. But seriously, hes doing awesome for his first week with us. I couldnt be happier.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Mmm, mud!


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

My border, Apollo.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

The master of all he surveys.

Mac the Wonder Border Collie.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

targeezer said:


> So true,
> Jet was a Aussi/Border mix, also a rescue.
> The crazy boy would herd anything, campfires,garden hose.
> Too bad it took me so long to get back into biking, by the time i did
> ...


I know your pain. Its been since late winter that I had to have my Casey Girl (also a Border/Aussie Cow dog mix. as well a rescue) put down. Herded everything also. Loved to backpack, mtb, etc. She had terminal cancer and was gasping for air(lungs full of fluid) as I held her in my arms when the vet did it. I can still feel her suddenly stop breathing.. And I play it over and over in my head even now. I've always had dogs my entire life(in my 50s now), and loved them all. But she was that one in a million dog. Had her since she was smaller then my shoe, while singing for her momma. I retired just a month before getting her, so we've been together almost 24/7 ever since. She was always by my side here in the Smoky mtns in NC. Almost manic to be there. All my dogs run free since we're surrounded by US Forest service wilderness. She was smarter then me too. She was 9.5yr old .

Her very first backpacking trip. We kept the mileage very short. 


About 5yrs old and strong. A mtb and hiking machine. She loved getting a "big stick" for her daddy too lol. 




I still have 3 other great dogs. But, I miss her so badly. At least I can take some comfort in that I took her one last short mileage weekend backpacking trip, just months before she died. Up till then, hip issues and just old age, had precluded her from going anymore. This pic was from that trip. You can see in her face how excited she was. She knew exactly where we were going. 


Again, the same last trip. Taking a break along the trail. She was in heaven.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

*Cattle dog in action*

Here you can see our cattle dog, Cassidy, in her element at our local trails in Saratoga Springs, NY.
[video]http://www.pinkbike.com/video/383532/[/video]


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I've seen that a number of times and each time it brings tears, to think of when I say goodbye to one of my 4 legged children and despite knowing it is most likely exactly what they'd think, the thought seems very hard. I have 8 rescues now, oldest being about 6 years old, youngest about 1.5 years old, I have not had a dog since I was a child and every time I think of the inevitable, I wonder how I'll handle it. To all those who've lost a 4 legged friend, I feel for you, maybe a new pup or dog is the answer, I can't say for sure.


scottg said:


> This is for great dog owners who think they should wait to get another dog.......


----------



## koudja (Feb 25, 2007)

Had to put my riding buddy down today. We sure had some good times. Happy trails, buddy.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Atomic One9 said:


> Just picked up my new pup, 8 week old Vizsla named Cooper. With time he will be a great trail dog, for now we are trying to master the basics like not pooping all over himself in the crate. But seriously, hes doing awesome for his first week with us. I couldnt be happier.


I love my V. Great hunters, trails dogs, but they are the best companions. Congrats!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

koudja said:


> Had to put my riding buddy down today. We sure had some good times. Happy trails, buddy.
> 
> View attachment 933319


I am sorry man. GSPs are such wonderful dogs. I am sure he had a great life!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2014)

koudja said:


> Had to put my riding buddy down today. We sure had some good times. Happy trails, buddy.
> 
> View attachment 933319


 Bummer. I had a female GSP years ago and she was a superdog for 13 years, so I can really appreciate the loss. We're still looking for a dog to replace our Lab, probably going with a Border Collie/Cattle Dog mix.


----------



## targeezer (Sep 11, 2014)

koudja said:


> Had to put my riding buddy down today. We sure had some good times. Happy trails, buddy.
> 
> View attachment 933319


Happy trails Buddy!!!!!!!!!!
Sad to hear your loss.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Bella my Neapolitan Mastiff


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the gundogs too, sad to hear about your GSP Koudja but it looks like he had a great life with you. AtomicOne9 our V is a great riding companion, and so affectionate too. I've always loved dogs and our beagleXfoxy is a great mix, but there's something about the love of the V that takes it to the next level!


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

After I had to put my good old labrador Bert to sleep last year, I now have a new buddy.
Meet my new best friend is Prince, a 1 year old Beauceron.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2014)

thasingletrackmastah said:


>


 That's an awesome pic. You should post that on every "Which Knife/Gun/Club for Bear/Cougar/Wild Dog" thread. Want things to leave you alone, get an awesome/fearsome riding dog.

In related news, we've replaced our Lab with a Husky from the ResCute. She's three and as well mannered as can be (except she likes the couch). Not much to correct and she seems like a runner (although she's healing from being Spayed). My son named her KC (he's a Chief's fan, doesn't watch Baseball).


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

Learning to have passion.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

flatfendershop said:


> Learning to have passion.


Give Brinkley some time, he'll learn to love it.


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

crashtestdummy said:


> Give Brinkley some time, he'll learn to love it.


Thanks Crash, he's been getting better - as long a nothing comes around that's too out of the ordinary. Today a helicopter flew over at low altitude, he was sure they were after him. I could have hit the bird with a rock - looked a little like the copter was pulling a top gun stunt. :madmax: I waived at him with one finger.


----------



## probiscus (Dec 10, 2011)

First off-leash, mid-week expedition with my 1y/o ACD. He's a natural!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

My border collie pup Roxie, now 6 months old. Her trail manners are nearly impeccable, she is routinely doing 8 mile rides at this point.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

bsieb said:


> My border collie pup Roxie, now 6 months old. Her trail manners are nearly impeccable, she is routinely doing 8 mile rides at this point.


That dog has some serious ears! Probably going to grow into them as the months go by!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2014)

bsieb said:


> My border collie pup Roxie, now 6 months old. Her trail manners are nearly impeccable, she is routinely doing 8 mile rides at this point.


Is she 100% Border Collie? We see a lot of Collie/Aussie Cattle Dog Mixes with big ears around here. Cute.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

June Bug said:


> That dog has some serious ears! Probably going to grow into them as the months go by!





Forster said:


> Is she 100% Border Collie? We see a lot of Collie/Aussie Cattle Dog Mixes with big ears around here. Cute.


I got her from an excellent rural animal shelter in northern Arizona, so I don't know her lineage. That said, a BC mix that looks like a BC is fine with me. She is growing into her ears and tail. This is my third BC mtb dog, the first, Iris, lived to 13.5 years, regularly did 40+ rides. The next, Lollie, died at about 1 year from acute anemia, which really broke our hearts. Finally located another that fit my criteria... a smooth coat, black face, mid-litter female, no more than 10 weeks old. Don't know if she will ever do those long rides as I don't do much over 20 miles anymore. Love me a medium sized, light boned, black and white, herding dog with my mtb.  Speaking of cute...


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

koudja said:


> Had to put my riding buddy down today. We sure had some good times. Happy trails, buddy.
> 
> View attachment 933319


Looks like a happy pup. GSPs are the best. I miss my Dixie every single day even though we lost her almost two years ago (November 10, 2012). It's not uncommon for me to think of her sometimes and either break out laughing or crying.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## koudja (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words. Wasn't expecting such a supportive response.



pointerDixie214 said:


> It's not uncommon for me to think of her sometimes and either break out laughing or crying.


Funny how they do that to you, I'm sure that will be the case with me years down the road as well. He was so full of life.

He was a rescue, found way out in the middle of the hells canyon area near Boise and almost withered away. We tried for months to find the owners without success. Through it all we found out he had been out there 5+ months from people who said they had spotted him but weren't able to get him to come when they called. We took him in since we already had a previous GSP rescue (over 7 years) that we nursed back to health. They were instant buddies. That tail never stopped wagging for the two years we had him. Not even when he got scolded for swiping something tasty off the counter. He was always at your side, ready for a bike ride, trail run, or fishing trip. He seemed happier sitting and waiting in the car at the grocery store than being at home on the couch.

We lost him to a foxtail seed that made it's way into his lungs. We contemplated surgery and rehab, but he wouldn't be able to be the same dog afterward. It happened so fast. We had been bringing him in every 2-3 months for a cough that was always remedied with antibiotics. We looked into it and couldn't find anything so we chalked it up to his history and being prone to getting sick. We had gone away for a long weekend and came back to him really struggling to breathe. The infection somehow went crazy over the weekend and filled his lungs with fluid. Saying goodbye to him was, without a doubt, the single most difficult thing I've ever done.

Dogs are great friends, I love going through this thread and seeing how much they've impacted each of our lives. Thanks again, everyone, for your kind words and thoughts.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you for giving him the life he deserved. 

I should have mentioned. The only dog better than a GSP is a rescue GSP. That's what Dixie was too. She never forgot. Sounds like your pal didn't either.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Heres my new trail dog in training, Delilah. She's a wirehaired pointing griffon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

koudja said:


> We lost him to a foxtail seed that made it's way into his lungs. We contemplated surgery and rehab, but he wouldn't be able to be the same dog afterward. It happened so fast. We had been bringing him in every 2-3 months for a cough that was always remedied with antibiotics. We looked into it and couldn't find anything so we chalked it up to his history and being prone to getting sick. We had gone away for a long weekend and came back to him really struggling to breathe. The infection somehow went crazy over the weekend and filled his lungs with fluid. Saying goodbye to him was, without a doubt, the single most difficult thing I've ever done.
> 
> Dogs are great friends, I love going through this thread and seeing how much they've impacted each of our lives. Thanks again, everyone, for your kind words and thoughts.


A similar thing happened with our oldest of 5 dogs, a Scottie/Schnauzer mix. He was 13 years old. He picked a fight with another of our dogs, got his ass kicked, and since then developed a cough. He was on medication for several months to help reduce the fluid slowly filling up his lungs until it eventually wasn't helping anymore. We said goodbye to him last Tuesday. It was most rough for my wife, b/c he has been her Fart - (as we call him b/c he followed her everywhere) for the last 11 years. Tough day.


----------



## cdrmtbiker (Nov 27, 2009)

I just got a Vizsla and plan on training him to be a trail dog. What is everyones opinion on this? He is almost 5 months and he has a ton of energy so I was thinking about taking him out riding with me off leash for a really slow (under 5 mph) warm up for about 30 mins, basically just fast enough so he trots along, then letting him sleep in the car while I go ride for an hour or so. I am saying this with the assumption that he has been acclimated to the bike, woods, wild life and has his obedient commands down.

I know you are not suppose to run a puppy under a year old for extended periods of time at a fast pace because of the long term damage that it can cause to the puppy's muscles and bone growth. I am wondering what people think of starting out slow at 5 months. Thanks any type of feedback.

Here is a picture at 4 months.


----------



## koudja (Feb 25, 2007)

lex_luthor said:


> A similar thing happened with our oldest of 5 dogs, a Scottie/Schnauzer mix. He was 13 years old. He picked a fight with another of our dogs, got his ass kicked, and since then developed a cough. He was on medication for several months to help reduce the fluid slowly filling up his lungs until it eventually wasn't helping anymore. We said goodbye to him last Tuesday. It was most rough for my wife, b/c he has been her Fart - (as we call him b/c he followed her everywhere) for the last 11 years. Tough day.


Bah. Hope you're finding funny stories to replace the sadness, that's been working really well for us.

5 dogs, that's great! When we got together we each brought two dogs to the relationship, at first I thought it was a total circus, but it was a lot of fun. We're down to two now, my GSP of 8 years and her plot hound of 12, it's very quiet. As fun as 4 were, I don't think I'll go back to that again. Though, she just sent me a picture of a puppy as I've been writing this. . . .


----------



## koudja (Feb 25, 2007)

cdrmtbiker said:


> I just got a Vizsla and plan on training him to be a trail dog. What is everyones opinion on this? He is almost 5 months and he has a ton of energy so I was thinking about taking him out riding with me off leash for a really slow (under 5 mph) warm up for about 30 mins, basically just fast enough so he trots along, then letting him sleep in the car while I go ride for an hour or so. I am saying this with the assumption that he has been acclimated to the bike, woods, wild life and has his obedient commands down.
> 
> I know you are not suppose to run a puppy under a year old for extended periods of time at a fast pace because of the long term damage that it can cause to the puppy's muscles and bone growth. I am wondering what people think of starting out slow at 5 months. Thanks any type of feedback.
> 
> Here is a picture at 4 months.


Cute pup. Two close friends each have Vizslas, they're great trail dogs and excellent companions. My one friend that rides did basically the same thing when he raised his. Though, he did more walks in the woods working on commands at the 5 month stage and slowly brought in easy bike rides closer to 1 year.

The more time you spend with the pup, the more you'll understand each other. What I learned with my first GSP was to be specific and consistent with my hand signals and commands. All I asked of my dogs was that they come, sit, or heel when I asked them. When they did, they were rewarded heavily. Bribery works. If you have a significant other agree on the commands and hand signals, it will make life so much easier. Always follow up with lots of treats and lots of love.


----------



## cdrmtbiker (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. Everything I do now is at his pace. He is actually really good with the commands sit, stay, come and heel. He also knows down and leave it but these still need work. What I am working on now is sit/stay from a distance so that if for some reason he runs across the street and a car is coming or if I am riding and need him to stop and stay in one spot he will listen. Right now he thinks sit means run up to me and sit next to me. He has been going to puppy kindergarten for a while now and will start formal obedience class next month. Like you said I just need to keep training fun and interesting and then he will learn and progress nicely.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Vizsla is a Hungarian Pointer, I have an English Pointer. Pointers make fantastic trail dogs. Yes take your time building strength. I only let mine run fast for short periods. Trails with water work best. Mine's almost 10 and still runs well.
Your plan is good, just keep him off rocky terrain till the paws are tough. Dogs will run themselves to death out of loyalty, that is extremely depressing if it happens. Plenty of rest and water on the trail. My 2 dogs drink more than me on runs.
Another thing, off leash be sure you're on a lightly used trail, some get pissed at almost nothing and a dog running at them is more than that.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

This thread is so good. Makes me laugh/cry.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

As a V owner I'd recommend you avoid too much exercise at a young age, wait til they're more like 18 months before getting into prolonged running. At that age you should be taking him to the dog park, building up his social skills and working on recall. You could start with really short rides ones he's closer to a year, but even half an hour of continuous running is more than ideal IMO, but it would be good to get him used to the bike.

Be patient, it seems like a long time but for the sake of the dogs joints in the later years it is worth it.


----------



## scottg (Mar 30, 2004)

I had my mixed breed - very border collie like in build, but with no collie in her - out biking when she was under a year old but just to learn trail manners. I have been told (and read) that the bones still have growth plates until after a dog is a few months past full grown and that too much repeated impact is a bad thing. There's nothing wrong with biking with a young dog, because that is the best time to teach your dog how to behave while biking but my understanding is that those rides should be at more of a hiking pace, and shorter, so that their joints don't get undue stress - especially downhill.

Now that my dog is full grown, I take her on decently long rides but still won't go downhill at the same pace as I would without her. I have maxed her out at about 20 km, even though she would happily do more (and so would I). I am fortunate to live within a km of multiple trailheads so I can take her for a loop, and then bring her home and go for more without her......I enjoy it more with her there, but I want her to be biking for a long, long time. She's my one bike partner who never complains about my trail choice!


----------



## cdrmtbiker (Nov 27, 2009)

Great advise guys thanks.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

icecreamjay said:


> Heres my new trail dog in training, Delilah. She's a wirehaired pointing griffon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been in love with Wirehaired Pointing Griffons since meeting two that a friend has a month or so ago. I grew up with setters and have always loved bird dogs, but the griffons seem particularly ideal in a lot of ways. I'll be really eager to see how she progresses as a trail dog.


----------



## cdrmtbiker (Nov 27, 2009)

ragetty said:


> border collie sophie is 3, i've had her for 2 years.


She is a nice looking dog. I almost got a border collie over the vizsla but I have never owned a dog before and thought that a border collie may be too much for me to handle. In hindsight that probably isn't true but I have a great dog and couldn't be happier. Maybe in a couple of years I will try to rescue a border collie. I think my vet does border collie rescues. Those are great pictures.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

MarcusBrody said:


> I've been in love with Wirehaired Pointing Griffons since meeting two that a friend has a month or so ago. I grew up with setters and have always loved bird dogs, but the griffons seem particularly ideal in a lot of ways. I'll be really eager to see how she progresses as a trail dog.


I've been taking her on very short rides behind my house, about a mile or 2 tops. Very few people use the trail so I can let her off leash. I practice recall and she's already learned to stay behind the bike at all times.

It's such a rare breed that I haven't been able to find any info on how they do as trail dogs, but so far so good . She's super sweet and obedient, but still hasn't hit adolescence, so I'm still reinforcing her basic commands and slowly building stamina.

I too think they are ideal dogs, but I've learned that the experts were not kidding about them wanting to be with their people. Separation anxiety seems the only issue so far, luckily I can bring her to work with me so she's with my wife or I constantly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Sasha has passion*

for venison


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Mine got his first training ride yesterday probably around 5 miles and I wonder if it was too much for him, he slowed down after 2 miles or so. He is 6 months old now, I figured a good time to ease into over the winter.


----------



## cdrmtbiker (Nov 27, 2009)

From everything I have read and everyone I talk to with dogs, including the breeder and vet, say you should wait until they are at least a year old to really test there limits. I have a friend who ran his dog to early and tore an ACL and he was never the same. Don't rush it. I am in the same boat with a 4 mos old puppy who I want to take out but I am holding off.


----------



## cdrmtbiker (Nov 27, 2009)

Just to add in my opinion everything should be at the dogs pace. Take him to parks and just let him run around and socialize with other dogs.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

my soon to be new trail builder helper. ozzy.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

With daylight savings, I had to search for Baron's night apparel... Thats a glowing ball in his mouth and not his bright smile =)


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

cdrmtbiker said:


> From everything I have read and everyone I talk to with dogs, including the breeder and vet, say you should wait until they are at least a year old to really test there limits. I have a friend who ran his dog to early and tore an ACL and he was never the same. Don't rush it. I am in the same boat with a 4 mos old puppy who I want to take out but I am holding off.


My dog is only 4 mos as well. I do take her out riding, but the furthest we've gone is 2.5 miles at a slow pace with frequent stops. I'm lucky enough to have a couple of miles of trail behind my house to use for training. I'm going to take it easy for the first year and focus on her basic commands and try to build stamina and trail manners slowly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

So looks like the 5 miles is probably not too much but don't want to extend that too far and too often and really not start regularly building with him until 12-18 months.

53119, Good looking GSD

Here is mine from our ride the other day, best Dogs (I know they are all greeat)


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Think you'll have a beautiful trail companion, but would agree with the others who say keep it very short, lots of breaks and very slow if you want to take him out this early. As to leaving him in a car for an hour while you go ride, don't think that's a very good plan, I know I surely wouldn't be doing it with my pups, not worth the risk of what could happen - cars get real hot, real fast.



cdrmtbiker said:


> I just got a Vizsla and plan on training him to be a trail dog. What is everyones opinion on this? He is almost 5 months and he has a ton of energy so I was thinking about taking him out riding with me off leash for a really slow (under 5 mph) warm up for about 30 mins, basically just fast enough so he trots along, then letting him sleep in the car while I go ride for an hour or so. I am saying this with the assumption that he has been acclimated to the bike, woods, wild life and has his obedient commands down.
> 
> I know you are not suppose to run a puppy under a year old for extended periods of time at a fast pace because of the long term damage that it can cause to the puppy's muscles and bone growth. I am wondering what people think of starting out slow at 5 months. Thanks any type of feedback.
> 
> Here is a picture at 4 months.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

5 miles for a first run is a lot. It'll take time for tough foot pads and muscle development. Could you do a 5 mile sprint for your first run? At that age a 5 mile walk is plenty.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

First time going over 20 miles with the wife and Jackson.







MTB selfie







Post ride recovery...


----------



## cdrmtbiker (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice! Moefosho how old is Jackson. I can't wait to get my V out riding. Maybe by next fall.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

HEMIjer said:


> Mine got his first training ride yesterday probably around 5 miles and I wonder if it was too much for him, he slowed down after 2 miles or so. He is 6 months old now, I figured a good time to ease into over the winter.


5 miles is WAY too far for a dog that age. Let his body develop before you do anything like that mileage and build to it slowly.
Vets typically recommend allowing full joint and bone development (8 to 20 mos, depending on the breed) before going for extended runs.
Listen to him as well... If he's slowing/lagging it's because the activity is too much for him and especially in puppies pushing them at that point can cause serious permanent joint damage. 
Do some research (Google "running with a puppy") and heed the advice you find. Your dog (and your wallet) will thank you for it down the road.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

cdrmtbiker said:


> Nice! Moefosho how old is Jackson. I can't wait to get my V out riding. Maybe by next fall.


Jackson is just over 2 years old. We have worked his way up to that amount over time. Generally our rides are 10-15miles, after that he needs more food, and easily goes through 100oz of water too. We have been doing lots of hunting lately. I am going to attach my garmin to his collar and see the strava results.


----------



## KylePatrickF (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't have a trail dog but I nearly accidentally adopted one today when I passed some hikers and their lab thought that biking looked like more fun than hiking. It was pouring out and I could barely hear anything. Finally I heard a panicked sounding yell from one of the ladies after I had gone about 100 yards and when I turned around the dog was sprinting behind me looking happy as could be. I didn't think dognapping was a good idea though so I stopped and let them retrieve their dog.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

We adopted a pooch today. She's probably 30 pounds of lanky muttiness. We think she's about a year old. We're going to work on training now, but hopefully she'll eventually get out on the trail with us.


----------



## cjcrawford (Jun 2, 2008)

*Finnegan cools off on Winter Park trail*


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

anyone know of a dog friendly trail in san diego? all the ones i see are posted mandatory leash. i have a 5yr old chocolate lab that would be fun to take out.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

moefosho said:


> Post ride recovery...


Nice pic, they love being covered eh, even if it's not that cold. Our V woke me up in the middle of the night a couple of weeks ago, I though it was because she needed to go outside but she just stared blankly at the open door then turned around and ran back to her bed. As soon as I lifted the corner of her blanket she went straight under, curled up and promptly went back to sleep. Cheeky sod just wanted to be tucked in again!!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Great thread! Surprised I'm just noticing it now..\


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

My dog Sam being impatient because I took to long of a break letting him get a drink...take this and multiply it by 100 and that is how he acts for the first 5 mins or so after we get to the trails and start riding.


----------



## Scudweiser (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

My son and his puppy Daisy. This is both her first trail and first time with a bike and she did great. About the 4th or 5th time I almost rammed a 29er tire up her but she decided it would be easier to follow me then run in front of me and constantly look back after that it was like she had been doing it all her life. She will be 2 in December and is my trail dog Sam's daughter so I guess its just in her blood...of course now I have 2 very athletic never tiring dogs I have to take riding with me so they get their exercise.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Swim break!


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

Here's my new boy Dingo. He's a rescue mutt and I have no clue his mix. I call him my mini veesh (Vizsla) although I doubt he's even close to part . I wish I could take him out on the trails with me but a leash law prevents it. Besides he's easily distracted by any other animal. He gets leashed rides through the neighborhood and definitely has passion. Any time I touch the bike he goes bananas. Love this little guy.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm giving this thread an ATTA BOY!


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Bone Shaker said:


> He's a rescue mutt and I have no clue his mix. I call him my mini veesh (Vizsla) although I doubt he's even close to part .


He's certainly got the colour and the pose right in the second pic!


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

Always wanted a Vizsla, now I have a pocket one. :lol: Loads of character. Pic from his foster home.


----------



## FirstinLastout (Aug 22, 2012)

So I might as well throw up a couple of pics of my trail partner on a few of our local trails here in Sligo.

Bodhi is a Springer Spaniel and a Golden Retriever cross about three years old.
At least we think his dad was a Retriever as the only thing we know about him is that he was midnight Lothario that seduced and had his wicked way with a sweet & innocent Spaniel ***** before disappearing into the night never to come sniffing around again.
Full of beans with great hunting instincts he lives for the woods and sniffing out fun and devilment amongst the trees.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

We took the new Husky to obedience class last night and the woman teaching the class was a little off-put that our dog (age 3) didn't seem to fully know her name. We explained that we got her from a rescue and had only had her three weeks so we didn't really know what name she was used to or what she knew or didn't know (besides the stuff we've seen her do). They were pretty amazed that she walked slack leash, sat and layed down on hand signals alone and had decent recall. Seems like a good start. She went for a short (1 mile) bike ride on tuesday and seemed good around the bike. Lots of work there though because she gets excited and wants to jump up.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Huskies make great trail dogs. If you are calm she will calm down too, and as you go longer distances she will gain a new purpose in life. Just work her up to your normal ride over a few weeks. Nothing like a husky smile.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Forster said:


> ...the woman teaching the class was a little off-put that our dog (age 3) didn't seem to fully know her name.


Dog trainers can be complete weirdos. We had one trainer who was aghast (AGHAST!) that we gave our dog a name with 3 syllables.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

David R said:


> Nice pic, they love being covered eh, even if it's not that cold. Our V woke me up in the middle of the night a couple of weeks ago, I though it was because she needed to go outside but she just stared blankly at the open door then turned around and ran back to her bed. As soon as I lifted the corner of her blanket she went straight under, curled up and promptly went back to sleep. Cheeky sod just wanted to be tucked in again!!


HA! My GSP Dixie was the same way. Like a Vizla, GSPs are also insanely smart... to the point she learn the phrase "You want under covers?". She would cock her head and jump up to the top of the blanket. She slept on my legs under our covers her whole life. Winter or summer.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Awesome! Love the GSP,if we were getting another dog it would be a tough call between another V and a GSP. Two is enough though!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

Forster said:


> They were pretty amazed that she walked slack leash, sat and layed down on hand signals alone and had decent recall.


Umm, yeah... if you've had this husky for 3 weeks and she can do all that, you don't know how lucky you are!  Mine is 4, has been going to "remedial" obedience class forever, and still has a tough time with all of those! Which is to say, he's pretty much a typical husky, from what I've seen.

Mally loves coming along on bike rides. He doesn't go fast, but he can go a pretty decent distance at a slow pace.

Here's a few pics.

It's tough being a white doggie!



Chillin' in the redwoods



In his element



Doggie Double!


----------



## rideorglide (Jun 5, 2004)

My new ride buddette picking up where my old ride buddy left off before he passed a year and a quarter ago. So glad I got to ride with him.

The one-year-old is learning fast that this mountain bike business is a really good deal.

Pup's first trail ride


----------



## ocsawdust (Apr 30, 2011)

rideorglide said:


> My new ride buddette picking up where my old ride buddy left off before he passed a year and a quarter ago. So glad I got to ride with him.
> 
> The one-year-old is learning fast that this mountain bike business is a really good deal.
> 
> ...


Learn fast buddette. Learn fast! You have a great thing going there, ENJOY girl!


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

If you still do the Facebook thing please take a look at this page and feel free to share your K-9 buddy.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/K-9-Riding-Buddies/1480764565471553


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Did 3.5 miles today. Beautiful day, 28 degrees and sunny. She did great.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Sweet... all of it, in the picture!


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

here's mine


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Please keep them safe when near roads. A short bit ago I had to carry one off the road after he ran in front of a car. His owner rode up about 5 minutes later. He said Monty turned around and took off in the opposite direction while he was on a Single Track. Thankfully for Monty, I do believe, it was instantaneous. I still take pause when I ride past that point and when I see any dog off leash near roads. While waiting for his owner to show up I kept a hand on Monty even though he was gone, not sure why.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

New puppy, Old guys training the new recruit


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Awww. Took me a minute to spot the probie!



screamingbunny said:


> New puppy, Old guys training the new recruit


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hahahah, very cool and the best way to train a new "recruit" 



screamingbunny said:


> New puppy, Old guys training the new recruit


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

I absolutely love this thread!

My buddy Rocky was a beast in his day... He used to come with me on every ride, regardless of length. His biggest day was a 28 mile through-ride of a local trail. I was definitely more tired after that than he was! Even on downhills he'd keep up surprisingly well (though I'd stop after every minute or so to let him catch up).

About two years ago I got much more serious about riding and my rides started getting faster and longer. After one particularly tough ride I noticed he had torn a pad. This put him on the bench for a couple weeks, until it healed fully... After that he never built back up to where he had been before. Anything over ten miles seems too much for him and usually results in torn pads. I still take him from time to time, because he loves it, but those rides are for him... He doesn't come on my real rides anymore.

It's a little heartbreaking, because I know he's getting old (he's 7 or 8 now), but I really cherish all the riding we did when he was young. I believe, and hope, that all that exercise at a young age will keep him kicking for many years to come. He can still run decent distances with my wife.

Anyway, thanks for the thread and thanks for letting me rant for a second. Here's Rocky resting up after a big day:


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

bike snob said:


> here's mine


Beautiful GSD. Mine is 13 going on 3


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

*Storm*

Just like TheDwayyo, my pup used to go on bike rides with me until I wanted to go further and she got left behind for the majority of this summer.

My current situation is I need to take the dog out of the house every Saturday for a few hours. I've been taking her biking during that time and she's been loving it. Her paws get sore and she gets tired so I've been trying to start slow and work up. Here past two rides have been 10 miles and 7 miles.









She's super well trained and behaved for being deaf. Since we go slower, I try to yield to anyone who is behind or in front of me. Strom will just sit next to me on the side of the trail. All the riders and hikers have always said "thank you" or "nice dog". It's surprising what being courteous gets you.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

She's been running Sedona since she was a pup.
Several trips a year for the past 6 years and she now has much of the trail system dialed.
I can follow her on established loops and she never blows a trail junction or heads off in a new direction.
Amazing memory for trails.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

11053 said:


> View attachment 945696
> 
> 
> She's been running Sedona since she was a pup.
> ...


HA! I love it. She's beautiful.


----------



## B.A.R.K. (Oct 17, 2007)

First time on the trail yesterday. Barley wanted to smell everything and chase anything we spooked in the woods, but overall much better than I thought he would do. He is 16lbs with suprising speed and jumping ability. He handle a short 3 mile ride pretty well, but I'll have to build up his endurance before I commit him to longer rides.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## lbro (Nov 28, 2014)

*My lab*









Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic, but this is my rescue lab, Nellie. She had a very tough life until she was rescued, but now thats behind her and she loves nothing more than a run in the woods.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^  I sometimes ride with a similar looking brown lab with a similar story. Good on ya...


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Great pics everyone. Gotta say this is one of my favorite threads.

Did 6 miles today, the beach was perfect, no wind, no crowds, no clouds.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbro (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks mate. Couldn't ask for a better dog


----------



## NickandBruce (Sep 18, 2014)

Bruce joined me and the Skunk Ape on its first ride.



















We took it slow and kept it short since he's not in the shape he used to be in but this pup can hike. He's covered some big back-country miles with me.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

And so it begins..again. Meet Molly, a Border Collie mix/rescue. Got her just last night. 5 weeks old today. she'll be the new backpacking, mtbing, hiking, etc companion. My other 3 dogs aren't too sure atm, but they'll get over it. They always do.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

heres my Australian Kelpie, running on the sidewalk, on the way to the trail. shes pretty excited....


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Short vid with dogs on a cool morning*

No frills just short clip dogs enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## rideorglide (Jun 5, 2004)

surly_an_instigator said:


> 2 year old Pure breed Blue Doberman. Its been about 15 years without a riding buddy of this caliber. This photo is about 13 miles, 22 degrees and the half way point of our ride. I'm a very proud papa.


Gorgeous. I used to walk/run a dobie when I was a kid, her name was Reyna. Loved that dog.


----------



## rideorglide (Jun 5, 2004)

Just 35 F at ride time. We hadn't gotten out much, but with a full weekend ahead, and not enough exercise recently we just had to get out there. Cold or not (for a 55yo).

This is one happy dog, and I am one happy rider. There is not much better than riding with dog as your co-pilot, I don't need to tell you.

A photo from trail's end. When she's more experienced I hope to take some from in the single track.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

....but it's obvious that one of you was not ready to stop when that photo was taken.....


rideorglide said:


> This is one happy dog, and I am one happy rider. There is not much better than riding with dog as your co-pilot, I don't need to tell you.
> A photo from trail's end.


----------



## rideorglide (Jun 5, 2004)

Ha, yes, it's almost impossible to take a pic of her on a ride, 
let alone with the bike; she keeps running toward the camera/cellie


----------



## farenj (Jan 6, 2010)

*Lack of snow...*

My Whisky waits for snow expected for after Xmas...


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Is that long island area? Near montauk? Looks damn familiar



icecreamjay said:


> Great pics everyone. Gotta say this is one of my favorite threads.
> 
> Did 6 miles today, the beach was perfect, no wind, no crowds, no clouds.
> 
> ...


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Westport, mass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Happy, happy!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Wicked good puppy ride


----------



## probiscus (Dec 10, 2011)

What's all that white crap on the ground in these pics? >_>


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

screamingbunny said:


> Wicked good puppy ride


Great bike and great pup.


----------



## Quinnman (Nov 13, 2011)

Anyone have a Blue Heeler as a riding partner?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^I have a friend who does, it's a good trail dog.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2015)

Took the Husky for a 5 miler today. 4F doesn't bother her at all and she manages a comfortable 10 mph average.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Quinnman said:


> Anyone have a Blue Heeler as a riding partner?


I have a red cattle dog cross. He is great on the trails.



I just picked up a Kelpie pup that I'm looking forward to training so he can get out on the trails with me.


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Mine is Red as Well. The best riding buddy I have had.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's the Kelpie pup...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Ziva and I.










Jasper.










Wonderful snow.










Wonderful sand.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Snow Puppy


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*Dashing through the snow*










MacGregor the Wonder Border Collie has never ever been late for a ride, has never cancelled at the last minute and has never gotten a flat or had a mechanical out on the trail.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> MacGregor the Wonder Border Collie has never ever been late for a ride, has never cancelled at the last minute and has never gotten a flat or had a mechanical out on the trail.


Outstanding!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Some awesome photos everyone and this is one of my favorite threads to lurk in. 

Here's my little riding buddy Bandit. He's a Borderman which is an accidental breeding of a Doberman and a Border Collie. Best little buddy I've ever had.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

My 2 year old chocolate lab Toots. Or according to my two year old daughter it's "tootsie". 

She out runs the single speed on our local trails. I make her work on the geared bike though 

We got her for free off craigslist from a military family moving to Alaska. I took her hiking one day, took her off the leash, and she never wandered off. Tried it on the bike and she's a born natural.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I never know if my dog doesn't want to get into the truck because he's tired or if it's because he's having fun and doesn't want to go home.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

crank1979 said:


> Here's the Kelpie pup...


nice kelpie. mine is a great dog and a good riding partner, but she cant go too long. maybe about 4 or 5 miles at a fast bike riding pace. if i dont go too fast and take a few breaks, she can go 7 or so. if im hiking, she can go forever though.

heres mine, although ive posted a pic of her before on this thread.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

sooner518 said:


> nice kelpie. mine is a great dog and a good riding partner, but she cant go too long. maybe about 4 or 5 miles at a fast bike riding pace. if i dont go too fast and take a few breaks, she can go 7 or so. if im hiking, she can go forever though.


Interesting. How do her paws handle the terrain shown in your picture? Any issues?


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

crank1979 said:


> Interesting. How do her paws handle the terrain shown in your picture? Any issues?


most of the time its not an issue. this part of the trail is not indicative of the entire trail system i take her on anyways. the loop we usually do is mostly softer dirt than what you see in this picture.

one time, a few years ago, she had some issues with the skin on a couple pads peeling after a longish ride. that was when i realized i needed to tone it down somewhat. I live about 3 blocks from a trailhead, so i usually take her down, do about 2 miles at a pretty fast clip, then take her back home, and then i can go and do a longer ride by myself.


----------



## chubmackerel (Sep 22, 2014)

What is the reasoning for having a dog loose on a leash only multi-user trail? not talking about being on a remote no trail etiquette ride area.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Dialing in the tire pressure for a race and wearing out the dogs at the same time, life is good.


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

I think my dog was briefly possessed by a chupacabra during this morning's ride.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chubmackerel said:


> What is the reasoning for having a dog loose on a leash only multi-user trail? not talking about being on a remote no trail etiquette ride area.


If you don't have a dog you wouldn't understand.

Dogs need exercise too and deserve a life outside of fenced in yards / dog parks and leashes. And they really enjoy running alongside of their master while he / she rides a bike. It enhances their life and makes them healthier more physically fit and happier in general. Which gives them a longer happier life.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

donutnational said:


> View attachment 958433
> 
> I think my dog was briefly possessed by a chupacabra during this morning's ride.


Awesome shot. It doesn't look even look real.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

I just got another boston terrier, I got one as a pup in June and it was my first real dog experience. While they aren't really riding companions, he is a great dog and I love to take him hiking. The mrs happened to find an ad on Craigslist last week where someone who was join the military had to give his 10 month old puppy up. We got him on Saturday and it's been pretty hectic as he and my other puppy have been playing nonstop and he is struggling to gain acceptance from the mean older resident dog. 

My heart absolutely melts from this guy, he has such a good personality and is so goofy but I feel bad because I know he's confused and misses his old family. He's transitioning well but I still see him looking out the windows like he's looking for his old owner, and sometimes at night he wakes up and seems to panic a little. Really don't know what to do


----------



## BikeHikeNH (Oct 8, 2014)

Winter passion. 
Pretty sure he's thinking "enough with the pictures, lets get moving".


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BikeHikeNH said:


> Winter passion.
> Pretty sure he's thinking "enough with the pictures, lets get moving".


LOL
That's what my dog was thinking in my above post. He was 10 years old at the time and just ran 4 miles with me. It was all I could do to get him to sit still for the photo. I stopped to give him a rest and he wanted nothing to do with it a little bit of whining giving me the hint to keep moving.


----------



## chubmackerel (Sep 22, 2014)

*Response to dirtjunkie*

I had a dog, a border collie, for fourteen years I left her at home when riding dog restricted trails. I did hike with her in the boondocks. I do understand. Tell me that was not an easy decision. We need to think of other users?


----------



## morando6784 (Jun 18, 2012)

Started riding about a year ago, finally picked up a buddy to come with me
Red Heeler/Australian Sheppard


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

Feel free to take the piss!!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

S/he could just ride in your pack or in a little basket on the handlebars.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Livewire88 said:


> Feel free to take the piss!!
> 
> View attachment 963142


I'm a big dog person but I must say that's the cutest dog I've ever seen. UK?


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

Lenny7 said:


> I'm a big dog person but I must say that's the cutest dog I've ever seen. UK?


Yeah in the UK, I purchased the little fella from a seller who I think ran a puppy farm. He was not in a good way, had kennel cough, eye infection and fleas. Managed to get him to good health and he is 7 years old now;


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

Cute dog I guess no worries and no coyotes in the UK


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Got a quick ride after work with my pup. I believe we had a record high temp yesterday. He gets bored on the climb, but loves the high speed downhill.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

movingmountain said:


> Cute dog I guess no worries and no coyotes in the UK


Apparently!
My X girlfriend lives in Blossom Valley east of San Diego. She has witnessed numerous attacks on dogs and cats in broad daylight and the sounds of the attacks are almost nightly. Last summer she's sitting out back in lawn chairs in the middle of the day talking to her friend. A neighborhood cat came by as usual, it slithered between their legs purring as cats do. They thought nothing of it and continued talking. All of a sudden a coyote came out of the bushes and snatched up the cat and ran off. Ten feet from where they were sitting. It happened so fast there was nothing they could do. Another night she woke up to the attack sounds. Drove to the other side of the ranch property just in time to witness a pack of 6 or more coyotes ripping apart a Pomeranian. Nothing she could do it was too late. The next day she went down to the crime scene and only the head remained. She gathered it up in a baggie. Sure enough a couple of days later there were signs around about a missing Pomeranian. She called and luckily the husband answered. Apparently the Pom was his wife's everything. She explained what happened after the husband prodded deeper. He came by and gathered up the remains for a proper burial.


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Apparently!
> My X girlfriend lives in Blossom Valley east of San Diego. She has witnessed numerous attacks on dogs and cats in broad daylight and the sounds of the attacks are almost nightly. Last summer she's sitting out back in lawn chairs in the middle of the day talking to her friend. A neighborhood cat came by as usual, it slithered between their legs purring as cats do. They thought nothing of it and continued talking. All of a sudden a coyote came out of the bushes and snatched up the cat and ran off. Ten feet from where they were sitting. It happened so fast there was nothing they could do. Another night she woke up to the attack sounds. Drove to the other side of the ranch property just in time to witness a pack of 6 or more coyotes ripping apart a Pomeranian. Nothing she could do it was too late. The next day she went down to the crime scene and only the head remained. She gathered it up in a baggie. Sure enough a couple of days later there were signs around about a missing Pomeranian. She called and luckily the husband answered. Apparently the Pom was his wife's everything. She explained what happened after the husband prodded deeper. He came by and gathered up the remains for a proper burial.


Not a nice story, I guess we are lucky in the UK not having coyotes. We have foxes which are similar but they are very shy and rarely attack domestic animals.

Saying that when my dog was a puppy we have to watch him in the garden because large crows (rooks) would land on top of the garage and eye the little puppy up like they wanted to attack it, I felt the need to scare them off a couple of times. I guess they could come on down and try and peck the dogs eyes out before trying to kill and eat it. I understand wild animals do have to eat to survive so don't get to angry or ever feel the need to harm them because of it.

Did you ever see that video on youtube of the eagle lifting a young child a couple of feet in the air before dropping it!! happened in a public park and must have given the parents a hell of a fright.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

This thread has taken a dark turn...


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Livewire88 said:


> Did you ever see that video on youtube of the eagle lifting a young child a couple of feet in the air before dropping it!! happened in a public park and must have given the parents a hell of a fright.


LMFAO...that was a fake!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

My neighbor's mini dachshund got grabbed by a coyote here in VT too. Luckily it's a tough little thing with a passion for life, and between him biting the coyote's face and the owner yelling as he came upon the scene, the coyote dropped the dog. A couple thousand dollars later it was good as new. I would definitely be cautious with a little dog in coyote country, or just get a bigger dog.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We used to take our Jack Russell Rocky on walks on the trails we rode . We had to keep him on a leash . We let him off the leash when he was supervised and no bikes around. He wasn't very good with the bikes because he would take off into the forest. There were lots of coyotes in our riding area and we didn't take any chances.

Out on the trail








Rocky getting his feet wet in the Humber River








Coyote tracks along the river bed... the coyotes were always nearby


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

mtbxplorer said:


> My neighbor's mini dachshund got grabbed by a coyote here in VT too. Luckily it's a tough little thing with a passion for life...


Dachshund is fortunate to have survived, but the breed was developed to flush badgers out of their holes in the ground. I've read that badgers sometimes eat coyotes. Some people call the Dachshund breed "weiner dogs" dismissively, but in fact, they can be very determined, fearless, and even ferocious if the need arises. Don't mess with a weiner dog!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

newfangled said:


> This thread has taken a dark turn...


Sorry that wasn't my intention. Just getting it out there that these dangers do exist especially for smaller breeds.

Cycleicious awesome photos of your beloved and missed little Rocky.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I have great affection for weiner dogs! A friend has had a 30-year succession of weiner dogs, each one named Louie. One Louie was so feisty he would sit up and balance on his hind legs so he could bark directly into the face of much larger dogs. He was a great dog for river trips. Now back to our regular trail-dog programming.



Ladmo said:


> Dachshund is fortunate to have survived, but the breed was developed to flush badgers out of their holes in the ground. I've read that badgers sometimes eat coyotes. Some people call the Dachshund breed "weiner dogs" dismissively, but in fact, they can be very determined, fearless, and even ferocious if the need arises. Don't mess with a weiner dog!
> 
> View attachment 965594


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sorry that wasn't my intention. Just getting it out there that these dangers do exist especially for smaller breeds.
> 
> Cycleicious awesome photos of your beloved and missed little Rocky.


Thank you DJ 

I do miss little Rocky. If I took up mountain biking 20 years ago and raised Rocky around bikes and trail riding, he would have made an awesome little trail buddy.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Thank you DJ
> 
> I do miss little Rocky. If I took up mountain biking 20 years ago and raised Rocky around bikes and trail riding, he would have made an awesome little trail buddy.


Yes Jack Russell's are little characters and he would have made a great little riding buddy. I think you should get another to fill that void. I know you've got Rocket the cat but another little dog would really be a joy.


----------



## mces (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't have a dog at this time, but if I did this is what I would want.

[video]http://www.pinkbike.com/video/347198/[/video]


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I had the best day today.



__
https://flic.kr/p/r77812


__
https://flic.kr/p/r8QXaj


__
https://flic.kr/p/rqih2H

I've never actually gone riding with the dog before, but decided that today was the day. (I never actually haul my bikes in the car. The trails are only a couple of kms away, which is easy to ride to, but too far to trek with the dog. So she always get left behind). But today I loaded up the car, and we headed out.

And she did fantastic. She was either way out in front, or on my back wheel. Even though I was on a singlespeed she didn't get in the way at inopportune moments. We did about 10km and I was hoping it would knock her out, but she doesn't seem tired at all.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

newfangled said:


> I had the best day today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Hopefully she can join you more often in the future. There's nothing better for her health than to enjoy the great outdoors with her master.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

newfangled said:


> I had the best day today.


Nice Newf! And good girl!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, I should say that she and I spend a ton of time in the dogpark, but it's always on foot. So I know how she'll behave offleash, but I was amazed how quickly she picked up the "rules" of a bike. And she climbs like a mountain goat, which I already knew.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

newfangled said:


> Yeah, I should say that she and I spend a ton of time in the dogpark, but it's always on foot. So I know how she'll behave offleash, but I was amazed how quickly she picked up the "rules" of a bike. And she climbs like a mountain goat, which I already knew.


That's because she's lucky enough to be in the gene pool of one of the smartest breeds on the planet.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Just remeniscing. Thinking about Rocky and missing summer


----------



## sbeedy01 (Nov 7, 2014)

Took the pup out on a bike ride with me today this is my 9 year old Black Lab he is still a giant puppy at heart he loves the trails. I also have a 10 year old Jack Russel, but he is a couch potato lol


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> Just remeniscing. Thinking about Rocky and missing summer
> 
> View attachment 969572
> 
> ...


Aww, Rocky looks like a really cool and happy dog  Can't send you any Rocky rep


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

We're always outside together somewhere but at least twice a week I take him to the dog park which actually has a decent amount of trails and we do 4-6 miles together. if he had longer legs he could go for 20 no problem! He's in great shape and no one believes me when I tell them he's 8. Here is a couple of days ago.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Trail cam: The Candid Cyclist: Wearing Out the Dogs


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ I really need a gopro.

Did my second trail ride with the dog yesterday, and probably the last one until things dry up. It was an icefest, which didn't seem to bother her but wasn't great for me:



__
https://flic.kr/p/rwxEfs

We did a different route this time, and it turns out that she doesn't like doubletrack. On doubletrack/mup she drags way behind at a bored trot. But get her on the singletrack and she goes tearing around, checking out side trails, climbing everything, passing me...at one point someone on a lower trail thought she was a coyote.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^Or a Contour which is what that was shot on. And damn, they are down to $95 now! I like it because it is waterproof and very easy to turn on with gloves and you can tell it is on by the position of the switch. I also think it doesn't look as dopy as the gopro when it is mounted on a helmet. Dopy enough but not a block on your head.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ yeah, I actually don't want a gopro because I think their formfactor is stupid. A countour is on my shortlist, but I was actually waiting for tenspeed to post some videos in the commuting forum. Yours does look good though. Do you know if there's a good doggy-mount for the countour?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

The native video out of the contour is good. They loose quality when you edit them in movie maker and upload them to youtube. Here's another video which I'm pretty sure was done on it. 



. I borrowed a friends gopro to see if it was better and wasn't convinced. It does have some different formatting options. My biggest *****(er,Gripe) with the Contour is that is too wide angled. I'd like to catch pics of deer on the trail but even when I get close they look far away.

Dog mount like mounted to the dog. I haven't seen one but they make all types of mounts and you can use the standard 1/4 20 tripod mount. The lens rotates 360 so it can be mounted in any direction. I strapped it to the bike for the dog video with a vented helmet mount and then used gaffer's tape to hold it in the right spot.

(Edit: why won't they let you use the term for a female dog on the dog forum, of all the bad words that one is pretty benign)


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Seems like you might be able to rivet a generic mount to a dog chest harness. I would like to see the video...

http://shop.gopro.com/mounts/fetch-...tml#/gclid=COTh_9WXnsQCFY2TfgodkDIAWQ&start=1


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

bedwards1000 said:


> My biggest *****(er,Gripe) with the Contour is that is too wide angled. I'd like to catch pics of deer on the trail but even when I get close they look far away.


Have you ever tried to pull a license plate off of your video? One of the local guys just did this with his gopro:


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I don't have much footage on the road. The little I have it isn't very good for license plates. In fact a super cheap MuVi micro camera with a non-wide angle lens did better.

(sorry for the thread hijack)


----------



## TheOrca (Oct 3, 2011)

*Hilo*

One happy Border Collie, Hilo after a 13 miler. He absolutely loves going with me. Freaks out when I say "Let's go RIDE!"


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jrlyons21 said:


> One happy Border Collie, Hilo after a 13 miler. He absolutely loves going with me. Freaks out when I say "Let's go RIDE!"
> View attachment 971266


Good looker.. ^^^
If my dog half Border Collie half Doberman even sees me touch the bike he starts whining. The only time he ever whines. Talk about a guilt trip as I load the bike up and drive off without him. I took him with me for years but he's too old now for any hard trail runs. I still get him out for slower paced shorter rides along the river.


----------



## TheOrca (Oct 3, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Good looker.. ^^^
> If my dog half Border Collie half Doberman even sees me touch the bike he starts whining. The only time he ever whines. Talk about a guilt trip as I load the bike up and drive off without him. I took him with me for years but he's too old now for any hard trail runs. I still get him out for slower paced shorter rides along the river.


Naturally behind your bike! Classic BC move.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jrlyons21 said:


> Naturally behind your bike! Classic BC move.


Good spot! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Good looker.. ^^^
> If my dog half Border Collie half Doberman even sees me touch the bike he starts whining. The only time he ever whines. Talk about a guilt trip as I load the bike up and drive off without him. I took him with me for years but he's too old now for any hard trail runs. I still get him out for slower paced shorter rides along the river.


 That's pretty much how things happen at our house too. I walk in and the Husky is ready to do something (anything). She doesn't seem to care if I just finished the second half of a 36 mile commute and eight hours of standing at my desk, she just knows it's time to get outside. Worse yet, the colder it is the more she needs to work. Keeps you in shape during the winter for sure.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Sacha in her happy place, excuse the glove partially blocking the lens...








Toby the beagle/fox terrier cross was charging ahead at the front of the pack, as usual...


----------



## wmb (Jul 5, 2007)

I was fishing, Cody was ready to roll!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bath time....

Hilarious! :lol:


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

David R said:


> Sacha in her happy place, excuse the glove partially blocking the lens...
> View attachment 972616
> 
> 
> Toby the beagle/fox terrier cross was charging ahead at the front of the pack, as usual...


They truly love the high speeds!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

My dog was nuts last night and I couldn't figure out why she was so wound up then I remembered this:






Must create a disturbance in the force.:thumbsup:


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

moefosho said:


> They truly love the high speeds!


Funnily enough, our other dog (beagle/fox terrier mix) always out-runs her on the fast gravel road downhills! She is certainly the faster runner, but he just has that slightly crazy terrier mentality and goes absolutely flat out while she's content to gallop along at a quick-but-steady pace. Unfortunately the last couple of times I've taken them riding they've been itchy as hell in the following days, the V has really dry skin especially around her eyes and muzzle and is constantly scratching.


----------



## glorth2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey all. I may be getting a dog soon and I may want to let it run with my kids and I when we ride. I'll be checking our favorite spots for leash laws. Anyway, while I'll probably go with some sort of rescue, I was curious as to your opinions of this list:
The 20 Best Dog Breeds for Runners | Outside Online

Granted, I guess it's more of a "running" list but I was always curious as to the inclusion of siberian huskies on that list. I've always loved the breed but I don't think they tend to be obedient off the leash and out in the open. Are there other dogs on that list that you think shouldn't be there? I'm thinking the herders would be better trail dogs. TIA!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^I think you've got it figured out. Dogs that are bred to run, like to run. And by run, that often means run away. It might depend on how far you want to go. I'd go for dogs that tend to be more loyal and an known for staying by your side like boxers, labs, am-staffs (pitbulls) and such. The herding types are usually quite trainable which would be good for off-leash. 

I have a boxer/pitbull mix and a lab/pitbull mix and they are both good for up to 4-6 miles at trail speed. 

My sister had 2 shepherd/husky mixes. She was good with dogs but they were known to run.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I agree that herding blood, medium size, is good. My BC's or BC mixes have done well, they can pretty much run all day every day, and if you are a good stable leader, they are laid back and mellow. Their smarts are very enjoyable too, I talk to mine about like I would a four year old child.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2015)

glorth2 said:


> Hey all. I may be getting a dog soon and I may want to let it run with my kids and I when we ride. I'll be checking our favorite spots for leash laws. Anyway, while I'll probably go with some sort of rescue, I was curious as to your opinions of this list:
> The 20 Best Dog Breeds for Runners | Outside Online
> 
> Granted, I guess it's more of a "running" list but I was always curious as to the inclusion of siberian huskies on that list. I've always loved the breed but I don't think they tend to be obedient off the leash and out in the open. Are there other dogs on that list that you think shouldn't be there? I'm thinking the herders would be better trail dogs. TIA!


 I've got a Siberian from a shelter and while she's a great runner on the leash, she likes to chase food off the leash (mice, rabbits...). I just keep her on an retractable leash and harness. She can't be run much in warmer weather, they get overheated easily, so be cautious there. In Seward Alaska we went on a sled dog "adventure" with the Seaveys and in 40F weather they were resting the dogs every 1/2 mile or so and their dogs are more heat tolerant than Huskies.


----------



## loneviking (Mar 30, 2015)

bedwards1000 said:


> ^^I think you've got it figured out. Dogs that are bred to run, like to run. And by run, that often means run away. It might depend on how far you want to go. I'd go for dogs that tend to be more loyal and an known for staying by your side like boxers, labs, am-staffs (pitbulls) and such. The herding types are usually quite trainable which would be good for off-leash.
> 
> I have a boxer/pitbull mix and a lab/pitbull mix and they are both good for up to 4-6 miles at trail speed.
> 
> My sister had 2 shepherd/husky mixes. She was good with dogs but they were known to run.


I've got a brindle Boxer-Pit. Big, well muscled dog that loves to run--as long as she's close by me. She never strays very far. The Dobie/Shephard mix? Gone to the next county with no worry about where I am.


----------



## jk13 (May 21, 2012)

Well, time to get back on the bike and was looking for inspiration, found it here for sure! Just went through the last 10 pages or so--some great looking beasts in those photos. Love the dogs too! Haha.

This is from last spring at a forest unit 5 min. from the house. They ruined the roads with gravel, used to be packed dirt double track fire road with round rocks and roots to play on and a nice grassy ridge between. Could ride side-by-side with my kids for miles and it was awesome. Now we'll have to do some exploring and get deeper in the woods to see if it's any better on the single track or find a different place to go.

He's 1.5 years in the picture and almost 2.5 now.
Edit: just realized that his pack looks bulky. We DO NOT weight him to run. At most he carries a few plastic waste bags and his I.D. info. It is strictly for visibility. I carry his water and his leash in my pack.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

#8, #15 and #2, in that order. But I might be slightly biased! 

Our Vizsla is the epitome of the ideal trail dog, without any training she naturally puts herself behind the wheel of the last rider and stays there. Can be a little distracted by birds and prey when moving slowly, but far too loyal/clingy to leave me (the complete opposite of our beagle/fox terrier mix!). Short coat is low maintenance, easy to clean, and means she can handle the heat (or be dressed up if it's cold).


----------



## jk13 (May 21, 2012)

As far as that question goes the issue I have with my Golden (and I would assume with labs too) is that he is a "flusher" meaning he runs ahead to flush out birds and prey for hunters, then checks back in. So it's a constant see-saw with him in front and me catching him up and passing, then he'll sprint past until there is something else to sniff. He never gets more than 50-75 feet away and I have no worry of losing him, just sometimes he gets in my way. It's one of the reasons I ride with him OR the kids, not both as I don't want him to inadvertently take one of them down. We'll see how he does on narrow trails as soon as they dry out. Experience so far has been on the wide road shown above.

We did have a Border Collie pup lined up before we got this guy, but there is a sad story involving a fatal parvo outbreak the day we were to get him and he never made it home. We were really looking forward to that little guy. My brother just got a mini Aussie Shepherd (20 lbs.) after losing his English Shepherd a few years back. We'll see this summer how he does with bikes but from what I hear he's been pretty good hiking off leash until another dog comes near.


----------



## ragetty (Jul 9, 2006)

bsieb said:


> I agree that herding blood, medium size, is good. My BC's or BC mixes have done well, they can pretty much run all day every day, and if you are a good stable leader, they are laid back and mellow. Their smarts are very enjoyable too, I talk to mine about like I would a four year old child.


+1, on all points.

although i would tend to go medium/large if you want to cover more ground and also take the dog ski touring (in deep snow). although my BC is on the small side, she will still go all day (if i drove her to).

dogs that need a task, like BCs, may get bored with just running - mine actively expects (i.e. demands) time to dig in snow, chase snowballs, swim after sticks in rivers and lakes, etc.. on long long stretches of boring fire road my BC starts drifting off the back and is obviously not interested - unless she knows the next play stop is up ahead.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

The short and sweet list of great trail dogs, based on what I have seen here, are:

Hunting dog breeds of hounds. Big ones are better, little ones like beagles that are bred for flushing or freeroaming ratting, like terriers, are not as good.

All shepards and herders

Labs and other retrievers, though milage can vary with them. Mutts with lab or retriever tend to really balance out

American Strat... aka pitbull. The only terrier reliably on this list, if trained correctly from the start, are perfect trail pals. They have the energy, endurance, loyalty, and obedience. Unfortunately, finding a rescue that wasn't abused and/or neglected and/or trained badly/not at all, is hard with a breed that has become popular for the wrong reasons and with the wrong people. Despite this, I am all about rescuing dogs personally; there are way too many unwanted dogs out there to justify breeding them right now.

Mutts and mixes, by and large, are the best. They are balanced by multiple breeds, and are by far the most popular. Not every mutt and mix, of course. Look around the shelters, tons of them out there just looking for a pack leader to follow.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Bikemaya said:


> American Strat... aka pitbull. The only terrier reliably on this list, if trained correctly from the start, are perfect trail pals. They have the energy, endurance, loyalty, and obedience.* Unfortunately, finding a rescue that wasn't abused and/or neglected and/or trained badly/not at all, is hard* with a breed that has become popular for the wrong reasons and with the wrong people. Despite this, I am all about rescuing dogs personally; there are way too many unwanted dogs out there to justify breeding them right now.


Not necessarily true. We have had 4 pitbull mixes (2 past, 2 present), all from rescues & shelters, all wonderful dogs. There are so many out there that the rescues seem to get to pick the best ones. If you work with a rescue and not a shelter they usually bring some of the "better" dogs from places where they have too many. The downside is cost. Shelter dogs tend to be $100-$200 to pay for spay/neuter, rescue dogs you have to add in transportation so they are typically $300-$500. Still a small price to pay for a friend you'll have for a decade.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

I guess it is just my experiences in southern cali that have been really depressing. I saw a lot of pits in shelters and pounds, and they were by and large pretty sad. Quivering in the corner or looking really mean and nasty and scared. It seemed to be in the large minority to find the happy terrier they should be. It takes skill in training to work with a proud, strong-willed terrier that has been abused or neglected and is scared. I think it was the area as well, because there were tons of them in pounds, shelters, strays, and regular pets. Also, feral chihuahuas and chihuahua mixes. So, so many of them...

In areas where the breed is less popular, I think opinion is better because there are much more normally raised ones around. Gangbangers and general punks and nasty people in SoCal all have one, and tons of illegal breeding and kennels for fighting or training or breeding them to be the nasty, bad reputation version. I imagine that is where so many strays and rescues in SoCal came from. I find it sticky to navigate conversation about the breed when opinion can vary so much based on geography and the breed experiences based on that.

Not to say all come from that SoCal background. I met plenty of pitts that were the sweet, loyal, goofy terrier they should be, and some were rescues too. But when 60%+ of the dogs in SoCal shelters and pounds have pitt in them, and 8 out of 10 of them are nasty, mean, and scared, it can be hard to find a rescue in some areas . And this is not a problem with the breed mind you, it is a problem with humans abusing and over breeding them disproportionately more than other breeds. Not fair or right, because it makes the breed look like the problem, but it is not. Any breed would behave like them, or worse, if subjected to what they have. It's just the unfortunate experience of many areas that there are a lot of bad dog owners, their dog of choice is pitts, and thus there are disproportionately more of the fruit of their rotten behavior around. I wish it wasn't as hard to find a nice pitt mix as it is in some areas. Extra effort can find one easily, of course, but it is more than needed for any other terrier or a simple lab. And I guess that aspect is what I was speaking to.


----------



## subydoo (Feb 17, 2005)

Bikemaya said:


> The short and sweet list of great trail dogs, based on what
> 
> American Strat... aka pitbull. The only terrier reliably on this list, if trained correctly from the start, are perfect trail pals. They have the energy, endurance, loyalty, and obedience. Unfortunately, finding a rescue that wasn't abused and/or neglected and/or trained badly/not at all, is hard with a breed that has become popular for the wrong reasons and with the wrong people. Despite this, I am all about rescuing dogs personally; there are way too many unwanted dogs out there to justify breeding them right now.


Disagree, not responsible to have any type of Pit on trail off leash. IF, and in many cases I will concede its a big IF, the dog becomes aggressive and locks on, it is extremely difficult to separate a Pit from another dog.

This from first hand experience with my rescue, a Jack Russell Terrier who has been running trail for 8 years now and is 12 years old. He just did 19 miles with me Saturday after a 7 day road trip that he ran 4 days with me all on trail. Even at 12 he is a stud.

But he's a dick, all terrier, all the time. He has great trail manners, but will sniff any dog he sees, big or small. The difference being that when a Pit gets pissed it locks on and goes for the kill, when all other dogs get pissed they bite and nip and fight each other.

You can't treat / raise a Pit all nice and expect that trait to have been eliminated.

I was on a ride two years ago with my little guy, saw a dude go by with a Pit off leash running with him. I stopped and let them go for a bit then headed on. Up the trail a bit the guy had a flat and his dog, say 60 to 70 lbs, came straight up to my dog, 23 lbs. My dog being terrier, and not knowing the other dog had him licked, stuck his nose right up the Pit's ass. That Pit turned and attacked, clamped onto my dog's neck and shook him around.

My dog made sounds I don't ever want to hear again, it was painful. Not my first experience with Pits, I kicked the sh*t out of that dog, elbowed it in the ribs, poked its eye out (literally, guy tried to charge me for the vet bill), and stuck my hand up that dogs ass so far I could have ripped his heart out. All to no avail, only thing the Pit did was look at me like you are next b*tch!!

I know that sounds bad, but in that moment it was my dog or his, and I am a selfish sumb*tch!! At the end of the day the dog let go after finding a stick and popping the mouth open. Only thing that saved my buddy was the shock collar he wears, the Pit had it and my dogs neck and the collar saved him. He needed 70 stitches in his face, snout, and neck. And that fool thought I would pay for his dogs missing eye!!

I like dogs, always have, hell I even like Pits. But to have one off leash is stupid.

Say what you will, those things have a switch, and when it flips make sure there is someone else between you and it!!

Agree that there are many Pits in need of a good home, just don't be thinking you can turn it into a trail dog. Not a good choice.

My $.02

See Below: Just cuz half his face was ripped off, I couldn't keep him off trail!! Conehead....


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Any dog that's going to be off leash anywhere in public should be well socialised with both people and other dogs. Glad to hear your guy is OK now, lucky it wasn't a small child though...


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

That sucks. Thats just being an irresponsible dog owner. I hate people like that. I live in an extreme dog friendly city (San Francisco) and take my dog everywhere off leash. He's a big yellow lab that loves everyone. He's also a daycare dog as well, so he's in a daycare with 50 other big dogs a day and is well socialized. Some people get a dog for the sake of having a dog but to people like me, my dog is like my child. I see people all the time with their dogs running around causing trouble at the dog park and I'm like, you have to put that dog on a leash. If you bring a dog up right, take the time to give them the proper training and direction, chances are you won't end up with an aggressive dog. They say its the breed and to an extent thats true. But some of my dog's best play buddies are the sweetest pitbulls and german shepherds.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

subydoo said:


> Disagree, not responsible to have any type of Pit on trail off leash....


OK, so I am irresponsible.

I'm still not quite sure why you are blaming the breed. Did you know the other dog was not aggressive? You already admitted your dogs was a dick. If two dick dogs meet it may not turn out well.

Pits don't have locking jaws contrary to myth and their bite strength is behind Shepherds, Rottis, Dobies & Mastiffs so put them on your list too.

Between my 4 dogs I've got about 30 collective years of owning pit mixes. They have gone to obedience school and are socialized weekly at with other dogs. I'm also quick to restrain them on the trail so things don't escalate. Dogs are still dogs, having any of them offleash always has some kind of risk.

Blaming the breed is like saying Mustangs & Corvettes are dangerous cars because people drive them too fast and ram them into telephone poles.

Sorry to hear about your dog, it sounds awful! I can see how you could form your opinion.


----------



## subydoo (Feb 17, 2005)

bedwards1000 said:


> OK, so I am irresponsible.
> 
> I'm still not quite sure why you are blaming the breed. Did you know the other dog was not aggressive? You already admitted your dogs was a dick. If two dick dogs meet it may not turn out well.
> 
> ...


Dont know if you noticed, but I said I like Pits. Just dont trust them. Blaming the breed is indeed appropriate, the breed was bred to have the trait that allows it clamp down on the neck!

Not sure how a corvette - mustang analogy fits. I have seen Pits fight, they do lock on, they do go for the kill. They are very difficult to separate. They do that on their own, admittedly most often because of the owners. I own a 66 corvette, it has never done anything I did not ask it to do. Pit has a mind of its own, cars do not. Same with the gun argument. People kill people not guns. Well to be sure, Pits bite people, they dont need no silly human to make that the case.

Growing up my folks owned Spanish Mastiffs, Very large Dobermans, Rotts and were close with a neighbor who owned a German Sheperd. Also St Bernards, Newfies and even an Irish Wolfhound. My mother rescues large dogs that others do not want.

I am aware that the Pits jaw does not physically lock, and also that the compressive strength of a Pit's jaw is not the highest.

But, and this is a big one, I never saw personally another dog latch on in a killing maneuver the way Pit's do.

Additionally, my dog may be a Dick, but in 8 years of riding busy trail the only dog he has had an actual problem with is the Pits. That was not the only encounter, just the worst. Mine is very well trained, paid a pretty penny to make that the case. Enter the shock collar. When I say Down, he hits the dirt. If not, Zap!! He goes months with no zap, its usually a squirrel that sets him off.

As David R noted, if my dog had been a kid?? That would have been ugly.

And for reference the owner, who probably saved my dog's life by pancaking his dog once they were separated, said something to the effect of "She never did anything like this before". Also noted that his kids grew up with the dog, and he has 4 Pits and never thought this could happen.

I would be highly irresponsible if my dog even so much as nipped somebody, (luckily unless you flash a sandwich he ignores people). He never has, and I love that little basterd, but I cant guarantee he wont. What I can guarantee is that if he did, the bite would pale in comparison to the bite from one of your dogs.

I am no pitchfork waver, and yes I am biased from the attack. But I don't see where you can control some of those dogs. As a result when they run up on people, people get nervous, this makes dog nervous. You see where I'm heading.

I see no reason not to own a Pit, I see a reason not to make a Pit an off leash roaming trail dog. Unless of course you ride trails that are very empty.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Truce! 

The car analogy was only that something with a lot of power used irresponsibly can be dangerous. Statistically it could look like it is the car/dog that is the problem even if it is a problem with the handler. 

Dog fights ARE scary, no doubt. I do ride on very quiet trails. I see others about 1 out of 20 times or less. I also have shock "training" collars in case of emergency. Usually vibrate is enough to get their attention back if they get distracted.


----------



## subydoo (Feb 17, 2005)

bedwards1000 said:


> Truce!
> 
> The car analogy was only that something with a lot of power used irresponsibly can be dangerous. Statistically it could look like it is the car/dog that is the problem even if it is a problem with the handler.
> 
> Dog fights ARE scary, no doubt. I do ride on very quiet trails. I see others about 1 out of 20 times or less. I also have shock "training" collars in case of emergency. Usually vibrate is enough to get their attention back if they get distracted.


Agreed, Truce My apologies!!

Most of the rides I take the little guy on these days are close to town, he usually only goes 10 - 12 miles or so, mostly during the week. That means crowded trails.

Thanks for listening!! I know this is a touchy subject.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wow there's a lot of long winded posts in here lately. :nono:

Get to the point please.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Wow there's a lot of long winded posts in here lately. :nono:
> 
> Get to the point please.


 Good dogs are better than bad dogs.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Forster said:


> Good dogs are better than bad dogs.


Thank you for that summery. I didn't have the energy to read through all of that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Thank you for that summery. I didn't have the energy to read through all of that.


 Tired. (Sorry I was so long winded. It's just after midnight in Romania and I'm afraid I'm not rested enough to be at my best.)


----------



## SuperStang (Nov 19, 2014)

We have a Boxer that is 8 and a half and she is such an awesome dog. Without much formal training she has become extremely obedient and I knew that I could take her on a trail and she would listen without any problems, but I wasn't sure how she would keep up physically. So I took her today for a 5 mile circle around Neversink Mt. in SE Pa and she started to struggle about halfway through.

The best parts were the long uphills were she would just hang out about 15-20ft behind me and worst parts were the downhills when I would take off and then get to the bottom and she wasn't anywhere around. That was pretty scary a couple of times and I found myself having to go back up the hill and find her just sitting where I last saw her. Overall she did a great job, but about 4 miles in she just started walking! I should have kept her in better shape when she was younger, but she really did an awesome job for just hopping off the couch and running 5 miles.


----------



## UtherLazarus (Jul 15, 2012)

My wife and I have been working on training our puppy to get used to trail running. She loves going on the trail, but right now she's still a little too young/erratic to handle being off leash on the trail for long periods of time. She'll get there eventually though!


----------



## rideorglide (Jun 5, 2004)

UtherLazarus said:


> My wife and I have been working on training our puppy to get used to trail running. She loves going on the trail, but right now she's still a little too young/erratic to handle being off leash on the trail for long periods of time. She'll get there eventually though!


Wonderful ... nothing like riding with dog ... and what a beautiful dog she is.


----------



## UtherLazarus (Jul 15, 2012)

rideorglide said:


> Wonderful ... nothing like riding with dog ... and what a beautiful dog she is.


Well thank you! She's a great puppy, and she really loves walking/running on singletrack. There's a paved walking trail that runs parallel to the MTB trail we like to take her on, and when we are out walking her on the paved, whenever we pass the trailhead and she realizes we aren't going to the MTB trail, she starts whining big time! :lol:


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Hound on my trail*

I've got a Basset hound...real trooper, can climb mountains and journey for hours, but those stubby legs made it impossible to keep up on a bike ride, so she stayed home when I rode. I just got a fat bike, partly due to the fact that I thought it might help the hound tag along. It's perfect...low tire pressure, slow rolling and bumping along the trail at a mellower speed, with the dog somewhere just behind or ahead. She used to get excited when she'd see me grab hiking boots and backpack, but now the sight of the bike kicks the tail wagging into high gear.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Some video of me and my black lab mix (about 55lbs) on a ride the other day. He's almost 2 years old, can sustain 25mph on flat ground, and just loves to run!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Some friends got a Basset from the pound 5 ago and it changed my view of the breed. She is extremely athletic, fit and strong -- all muscle -- and a great hiking dog. Also very smart... and very mischievous. Great trail pic! 
Edited to add that they live relatively close to you, just outside of Truchas, NM.



chuck80442 said:


> I've got a Basset hound...real trooper, can climb mountains and journey for hours, but those stubby legs made it impossible to keep up on a bike ride, so she stayed home when I rode. I just got a fat bike, partly due to the fact that I thought it might help the hound tag along. It's perfect...low tire pressure, slow rolling and bumping along the trail at a mellower speed, with the dog somewhere just behind or ahead. She used to get excited when she'd see me grab hiking boots and backpack, but now the sight of the bike kicks the tail wagging into high gear.
> View attachment 982183


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

June Bug said:


> Some friends got a Basset from the pound 5 ago and it changed my view of the breed. She is extremely athletic, fit and strong -- all muscle -- and a great hiking dog. Also very smart... and very mischievous. Great trail pic!


Yep Bassett Hounds are awesome companions. Their only downside is their short legs. But they make up for it in enthusiasm. Great looking pooch Chuck.


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

Passion...


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Took the pup for a nice ride 16 mile ride. (small panorama)


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

fixed







Trail buddy


----------



## thx138 (Aug 5, 2013)

Here is Bowzer playing in the water we had yesterday.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

moefosho said:


> fixed
> View attachment 983009
> 
> Trail buddy


Heavenly!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Mine didn't want to sit still for photos yesterday


__
https://flic.kr/p/s1UCxz



__
https://flic.kr/p/s3DoMC


----------



## Knucklehead (May 18, 2004)

Uncle Six Pack said:


> Indy is trained to run right behind my bike and as long as you leave him alone, he probably won't even pay any attention to you because he is too busy doing his job. He has never caused anyone any problems on the trail. AND I haven't had issues with anyone else's dogs when I ride.


How did you teach your dog this? Was this similar to teaching heel?

I have 2 working line GSD's. One is very high drive while the other is low. They are well trained, but I have not taken them on a bike ride. I do take them hiking. But on a bike ride I'm afraid I won't be able to give them my full attention.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Originally Posted by Uncle Six Pack 
Indy is trained to run right behind my bike and as long as you leave him alone, he probably won't even pay any attention to you because he is too busy doing his job. He has never caused anyone any problems on the trail. AND I haven't had issues with anyone else's dogs when I ride.



D.Ambrose said:


> How did you teach your dog this? Was this similar to teaching heel?
> 
> I have 2 working line GSD's. One is very high drive while the other is low. They are well trained, but I have not taken them on a bike ride. I do take them hiking. But on a bike ride I'm afraid I won't be able to give them my full attention.


It's not really a teaching thing. Either the dog has that personality or he doesn't. My dog was never trained for trail running yet he took to it in an identical manner as Uncle Six Pack described above. I just happened to be lucky in getting a dog with a personality that has many traits from the two breeds he has in him. The better traits of both breeds. He's half Doberman and half Border Collie. The stay close characteristic comes from the Doberman side and the friendly loving very intelligent [both breeds] comes from the Border Collie side. I'm a true believer that every dog is different in personality and some just take to trail etiquette manners right off the bat.

Bandit at age 10 after a 4 mile run. I stopped to give him a rest and within a couple of minutes he was whining for me to continue our adventure. Unfortunately he's too old to go trail running now. He's 15 and still very active yet not a good idea to take him out like that now. He gets his nightly walks in though.









And here's one of him last summer at age 14. I was in a cantina having lunch in Estes Park, Co. He had to stare at me the whole time. People really got a kick out of that. Another Doberman trait.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Lots of fair weather pics here, does anyone else ride with their dogs in the rain? 
I took our two out on Monday and it was steadily raining, the Vizsla jumped in my friends car while he was unloading his bike! She looked rather upset when I told her to get out, but after the first climb they were soaking wet and seemed to have forgotten about the rain and had a blast. Not sure I'd do it if it were cold though.
No pics unfortunately, didn't want to get my phone wet!


----------



## Knucklehead (May 18, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's not really a teaching thing. Either the dog has that personality or he doesn't. My dog was never trained for trail running yet he took to it in an identical manner as Uncle Six Pack described above.


Thanks for the input. I'll have to give it a try and see how it goes. Both of my dogs are very bonded to me. Even when I'm hiking, they always stay near me (they'll heel if I tell them to but I usually let them run around). If I even turn around and face away from them, they come running back to me. So maybe if I'm moving fast enough, they'll stick with me and not get distracted.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

David R said:


> Lots of fair weather pics here, does anyone else ride with their dogs in the rain?
> I took our two out on Monday and it was steadily raining, the Vizsla jumped in my friends car while he was unloading his bike! She looked rather upset when I told her to get out, but after the first climb they were soaking wet and seemed to have forgotten about the rain and had a blast. Not sure I'd do it if it were cold though.
> No pics unfortunately, didn't want to get my phone wet!


I have taken my dog out riding in the snow, rain, hail. He still loves it.


----------



## thx138 (Aug 5, 2013)

I take my GSP out in the rain when we have rain here in Phoenix, he lives for the rain or at least the water after the rain.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

David R said:


> Lots of fair weather pics here, does anyone else ride with their dogs in the rain?
> I took our two out on Monday and it was steadily raining...


I think it depends on the dog. I used to run with a golden/bordercollie/mutt, and she hated rain. Light rain or snow was fine. But with steady rain once she got to a certain level of soakedness she'd take 10 steps, stop, shake, stare at me with an accusatory look, take another 10 steps, stop, shake, stare at me, etc.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*R.I.P. Bandit!*

My little buddy Bandit passed away today.

R.I.P little buddy.

On Monday I took him for a long walk, I'm guessing about 3 miles. On Tuesday I noticed he was very slow moving and I just assumed he was very tired because of his old age of 15 years. This morning he wouldn't come out of his dog house, which is unusual and again I assumed he was just very tired. I had to be to a doctor appointment so I left. I came home at noon and tried to wake him up. He was still curled up in his dog house, I reached in and nudged him. I then dreaded the worse and felt him. He was still very warm and I thought he was just sleeping. I nudged him some more without movement. I then felt his leg and it was stiff. I then realized my worst fear. He was gone, I felt for a heartbeat and nothing. He must have just passed away shortly before I got there.

Half Border Collie half Doberman = Borderman in my mind.

An amazing trail dog, great companion and friend, he'll be missed by many. In my mind he passed away from a heart attack or natural causes being so old. I took him to the C.S.U. Veterinarian clinic in Fort Collins for a necropsy to determine the cause.

He passed away at 15 years / 4 months, on a warm 72 degree spring day. I'm at peace knowing he lived a long loving fun filled life. Although a very tough loss, he was my best friend.

The results came back in why Bandit passed. He had a sudden onslaught of Gastric Dilatation-Volvulus (GDV). Basically a twisted gut. Many larger breeds get it and they recommend a preventative surgery to staple the gut so it won't twist in large breeds. Most common in Dobermans and Great Danes. Bandit was half Doberman. Deep chested breeds.

All About Gastric Dilatation Volvulus (GDV) or Bloat

A few photos for memory sake.























His favorite swimming hole, just out of harms way of the white water rapids. I discovered this amazing spot with a private beach and it was always secluded. Our own little oasis for throwing a stick out to a deep fishing hole filled with trout near the big boulder. I discovered it in May of 2012' and I took him there almost weekly throughout that summer. He was 12 years old at the time. This was in the Big Thompson Canyon / Big Thompson river in between Estes Park and Loveland Colorado. Just minutes from my house.

Unfortunately a huge flood came through there in September of 2012' and changed that area for good. No more private beach and seclusion from the road.

The humorous part about him was he was a confused swimmer. Going out after the stick once his feet didn't touch bottom his front legs would come out of the water as he tried to get the stick. A doggie paddle above the water. LOL! This created a problem sometimes because the waves he created would push the stick further away from him. He managed to usually get it, although it was very comical to watch.


----------



## jk13 (May 21, 2012)

So so sorry DJ. Great looking guy, I had never seen that mix before yours.

I dread the day but know it will come, as we all do.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jk13 said:


> So so sorry DJ. Great looking guy, I had never seen that mix before yours.
> 
> I dread the day but know it will come, as we all do.


Thank you for your kind words. The results came back in why Bandit passed. He had a sudden onslaught of Gastric Dilatation-Volvulus (GDV). Basically a twisted gut. Many larger breeds get it and they recommend a preventative surgery to staple the gut so it won't twist in large breeds. Most common in Dobermans and Great Danes. Bandit was half Doberman. Deep chested breeds.

All About Gastric Dilatation Volvulus (GDV) or Bloat


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2015)

DJ,
Sorry for your loss. It's never easy when one of our awesome 4-legged buddies passes, tougher if they're young or pass without warning. Ultimately, I think the lesson that dog's teach us is to appreciate everyday with friends and to wake everyday excited for the possibilities life may present. The running theme with my Lab that passed last fall was "best day ever!" That was her attitude every minute of her life and it became our reminder to focus on the good stuff of life. I'm sure you'll reflect on your time with the Borderman and realize the value you added to Bandit's life. It will be interesting to see what the next trail dog is. Thought and prayers to you.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> My little buddy Bandit passed away today.


Sorry for your loss Dirtjunkie. Bandit looked like he was the perfect dog. Mixed breeds seem to end up being a little bit more special and capable in my experience.

This is my mixer....Chazz the Dorgi...Dachshund-Corgi mix. He loves to run along with bikes, actually started doing it all on his own when I took off out of my garage to test ride a bike I had been working on. He was laying around in the sun while I was working but when I rode off he ran along, caught up, and ran right next to me like he had been doing it all his life.









This photo is from this past weekend, when my daughter and I were going to do a road ride around a lake, first riding for me since a bike wreck in February. Chazz was a bit pissed off he had to sit in the basket for the ride, but I didn't want him running on the busy paved path we rode on. I am going to get him off road soon. Those short legs of his don't hold him back, he outruns all the large dogs at the dogpark.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. ^^^^ cute little guy.

I added some more photos above that I came across.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

So sorry to hear that DJ, it pains me to even think about the day I'll have to part with ours, so I can't begin to fathom what you're going through after fifteen years together. Fifteen years is a good run, and it looks like you gave a great life. I'm sure it will be a long time before the hurting subsides, but in the words of the legendary Dr Seuss; "Don't cry because it is over, smile because it happened".

Going to read up about GDV now, our Vizsla is pretty deep chested....


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> My little buddy Bandit passed away today.
> 
> R.I.P little buddy.
> 
> ...


What a great looking dog. May he RIP. So glad you got to enjoy him for 15 strong years. Love the markings!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

lencho said:


> What a great looking dog. May he RIP. So glad you got to enjoy him for 15 strong years. Love the markings!!


Thanks! Yep he definitely got a lot of attention with that face.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

DJ, my condolences in the loss of your best friend. I'm glad you are at peace. It is very apparent in your words how each of you enriched the other's life.


----------



## troycad (Dec 23, 2009)

We had to put down our Doberman of 10 years last week. Hard day for the family. So we went to the shelter and picked up a new puppy few days ago. This is Caesar. Hope he turns into a good trail dog for me!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Holy cow! What a cute pup.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

moefosho said:


> Holy cow! What a cute pup.


Yes he's a cutie alright.

Troycad, sorry for your loss as well and congrats on the new member of the family.

And thanks to everyone for their kind words and thoughts.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Super cute pup, with paws like that I'd put a $5er on him turning into a big boy!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Great photo, Screamingbunny.


----------



## Big Scott (Jan 5, 2007)

Had some fun with my Buddy Paul and his dog Diesel on the Chicopee trails in Gainesville, GA.

-Scott


----------



## Dudetoo (Feb 26, 2015)

This my Staffy (coffee) she loves coming mountain biking with me.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

My "pound mutt" K.C. resting after a short morning ride. Huskies aren't particularly good "off-leash" dogs because they get easily distracted. They're also not as fast as you might think. They tend to like a pace around 8 mph and short efforts in the spring/summer. Get real cold (like 0F) and she'll run 6 miles like it was nothing. (Currently shedding the winter coat, what a mess.)


----------



## cdrmtbiker (Nov 27, 2009)

What is the warmest temperature that you will take your dog riding? 

I have a male Vizsla who will be a year old this month. I have taken him on short rides a few times. He is an awesome trail dog and is very well behaved off leash. He sticks to my back wheel and will never take the lead even if I let him. I would like to start building up his endurance so I wanted to see how many people ride with their dogs during the summer. Based on my experience with him I don't think riding with him over 70-73 degrees is a good idea.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

cdrmtbiker said:


> What is the warmest temperature that you will take your dog riding?


This all depends on the ride duration, amount of shade, and availability of water for the dogs to soak in. My black dog is not very heat tolerant, but I ride in 80° to 85° temperatures if there is shade and water.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Not at all spoiled. 9 year old Boston Terrier, adopted from the shelter a couple of years ago. He has a bad leg, so this allows him to go far. The rack and basket are removable, so I can use the bike as a mountainbike and not just a pumped up city bike.


----------



## ragetty (Jul 9, 2006)

crashtestdummy said:


> This all depends on the ride duration, amount of shade, and availability of water for the dogs to soak in ... I ride in 80° to 85° temperatures if there is shade and water.


+1

my BC sophie and i did over 30km yesterday. reported temperatures were 28°C (82°F) at 500m elevation, but we were mostly higher up (foothills of the alps, 1200 to 1600m), the ascent up to that altitude was northfacing, and the alps are strewn with mountain huts (often with dog watering stations), streams and natural springs pouring into open troughs.

i let sophie drink at *every* possible opportunity, or better still, go and lie in water - she now understands this to be part of the routine and does this herself. this and watching for signs of over-heating are absolutely essential - as are food, breaks, shade, paw checks, encouragement and extra water in my backpack (just in case).


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

My cousin's Great Dane, Rufus, investigating this odd bike thing


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

bcriverjunky said:


> Bella my Neapolitan Mastiff
> View attachment 933402


Beautiful pooch!


----------



## Kofaram (Oct 20, 2014)

Dirtjunkie. So sorry for your loss. Sounds like he had an awesome owner and an awesome life


----------



## Big Scott (Jan 5, 2007)

Double D at Chicopee, my best one so far. Crank it!

-Scott


----------



## Clencher (Dec 6, 2014)

This little guy absoloutly loves exploring trails. My partner and I usually run with him more often than riding, but either way he enjoys it!


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

Dog passion hit - for sure

This Beautiful Tribute To A Dog And His Man Will Have You In Tears


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Watched that last night, so sad and yet so beautiful. If you have a love for 4 legged friends, you will definitely need a tissue or two  Especially touching having to help 2 old souls whose time had come cross that bridge recently.



LCdaveH said:


> Dog passion hit - for sure
> 
> This Beautiful Tribute To A Dog And His Man Will Have You In Tears


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Some great looking happy pooches in here. I've been a bit out of touch with this thread since Bandits passing. There's a huge hole in my heart without him around. Just a reminder to all to spend as much quality time as you can with them. They are short lived but worth every minute having them.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Morning pedal with Zara


----------



## 3PU (Mar 7, 2009)

My two riding partners, a little worked up at the trailhead!

Guy on the left is a burly 160 pounds and stops to lay in every drop of water he finds, girl on right can out-run me anywhere, even downhill...


----------



## ragetty (Jul 9, 2006)

do we need something else in the pic to give us a proper sense of scale for the size of those two pooches?


----------



## 3PU (Mar 7, 2009)

Couldn't get them both in the shot but here she is next to a large Intense Tracer, 26" wheels:



I've only had her for about a month. She's my second Wolfhound and I really, really love the breed. Racing downhill with her keeping pace just off to the side feels kind of Game-of-Thronesy.

We had a bear fall out of a tree and land in our yard the other day and she saw it, ran from the front deck through the house and out the back to chase it. I don't want her to do that, but I was surprised by how fast she was and how fearless. My Newfoundland went to his Mom and watched from behind her...


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Low 80's yesterday. We did a lot of water stops.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice Vizsla! Ours also likes to get in the water at every possible opportunity when it's warm.


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

Took my pit mix out for a spin today, what a great trail dog! we did 10+ miles and he just cant get enough.. sorry the pics aren't super


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Ten years ago:










Recently:


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Short ride on a beautiful day, just getting him used to riding with me. We went about 3 miles on fire road. Mellow pace, he can be a bit of a drama queen. 11 mos old 42lbs mut. Name is Gus









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

evasive said:


> Ten years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

Had a nice 4 miler today...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Roxie is 15 months, did her first 20+ mile ride, was still bouncing at the end. Speedy girl, no problem keeping up, even on fast two track. My third BC, much faster than the previous two, longer legs, lighter bones. She can probably go farther than I can at this point.


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

bsieb said:


> Roxie is 15 months, did her first 20+ mile ride, was still bouncing at the end. Speedy girl, no problem keeping up, even on fast two track. My third BC, much faster than the previous two, longer legs, lighter bones. She can probably go farther than I can at this point.


Awesome lovelies!

BC are incredible trail dogs. Ms. Kira Bear has been a torrent of energy lately. A 12 mile ride + 2 hour game of fetch was barely able to wind her. Her sheer speed and endless joy never cease to amaze me. Whether casually bounding through fields of wild flowers or crushing DH laps at the local park, there is no riding partner out there quite like a great BC.


----------



## Bullyveldt (Jul 6, 2015)

Lulu has passion, lol. Need to lose her winter weight, and my clydesdale weight. She is a fun partner, even with the water breaks


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

I've been working with my dog over the past month or so. She's coming along. She's now good for about one fast lap, but starts to lose focus and wander after that. It doesn't help that where I take her to ride, there are usually multiple dogs wandering around for off leash walks. She's improving though.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Trixxy on lap 3 of an 8.5 mile race


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^Which one is Trixxy


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Bullyveldt said:


> Lulu has passion, lol. Need to lose her winter weight, and my clydesdale weight. She is a fun partner, even with the water breaks


Awesome! lol - at the beginning is like she is thinking "nah we are not really doing this are we?" I miss having a dog!


----------



## Bullyveldt (Jul 6, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Awesome! lol - at the beginning is like she is thinking "nah we are not really doing this are we?" I miss having a dog!


Yeah, she does that every time, then she gets into it and realizes its fun. One thing the video doesn't show is it was quite warm, so lots of breaks and stops at the small pond for a quick refresh, then she was good to go again.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

My creature at the Black Lagoon, Millstone Trails VT


----------



## Ihatton929 (Jan 20, 2011)

Blazer has been with me for almost 2 years now. He's a Tijuana Terrier, which is to say... I have no clue what he is other than a good dog. With living in sunny Socal, I don't take him riding with me often but have done 10+ miles with him before. He'll hike all day though and knows how to handle himself on the trail.


----------



## jarwes (Mar 13, 2012)

Do you have any recommendations on anything to put on the feet? I have a chocolate lab that love to go with me but she tends hurt one of the pads of her front left paw. She tore it once and now its a weak spot on her foot. I cant' get her to wear booties. The only off leash area near me has a lot of road base type material on the fire roads and it tears her up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2015)

If you facebook you could ask the Seaveys what they use on their Iditarod dogs (I think it's a rubber bootie). They're pretty responsive to dog questions. I'd get on Cabelas and order some leather booties. Have your lab get used to them, then wet fit them. When they dry, hit them with some waterproofing and you should be good to go.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

jarwes said:


> Do you have any recommendations on anything to put on the feet? I have a chocolate lab that love to go with me but she tends hurt one of the pads of her front left paw. She tore it once and now its a weak spot on her foot. I cant' get her to wear booties. The only off leash area near me has a lot of road base type material on the fire roads and it tears her up.


You might try these. home - Pawz They are available at Petco.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

jarwes said:


> Do you have any recommendations on anything to put on the feet? I have a chocolate lab that love to go with me but she tends hurt one of the pads of her front left paw. She tore it once and now its a weak spot on her foot. I cant' get her to wear booties. The only off leash area near me has a lot of road base type material on the fire roads and it tears her up.
> 
> View attachment 1002539


 My dogs tear their pads up also now and then on bike runs. Seems like same type of injury, basically it is a blister that tears open. I have had it happen on gravelish base type rides, as well as when they play on street chasing my remote control truck. Very painful for the dogs.
I am not sure the rubber booties would prevent this type of injury, but I am going to give them a try. I think the other booties just have to much play in them, these may have a tighter fit to prevent the paw from just sliding around in the boot.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Maddie, the Australian Kelpie tearing up the trails in Austin. She tore her pad a little on this ride, so Im going to have to shorten her rides from now on. She cant go super long in the heat anyways.








and here she is, on a break


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Sometimes Jackson finds a stick.


----------



## ragetty (Jul 9, 2006)

sophie (again) on a 65km, 6500m decent 3-day weekend in the alps. lots of stops, lots of water, lots of food, frequent pad checks, getting carried on the asphalt stretches and a massage in the evening are all part of the routine.

it's amazing how she rockets on downhill trails, but fire roads and quiet asphalt stretches she just dawdles


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

Mya, our new trail dog in training! Australian Cattle Dog (Queensland Heeler, Red Heeler, etc)

Amazing personality and she has ALL the energy! 8mo so she won't be biking with us this summer, but she's doing great on trail hikes and learning the ropes in the backyard, following my wife around.

She's not half bad with the frisbee, either...


----------



## WrenchP (Aug 29, 2013)

Here is my English Springer Spaniel on her first ride today. 3.3 miles. She was getting a little tired I think at the end. I will have to get her into shape!


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

What my dog doesn't have a passion for....baths..


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

Shakester said:


> What my dog doesn't have a passion for....baths..
> 
> View attachment 1009104


Yup, same here!


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Dawn Patrol with my V.


----------



## ragetty (Jul 9, 2006)

Shakester said:


> What my dog doesn't have a passion for....baths.


mine neither, but she knows that the rub down with the towel (which she L O V E S) is coming right afterwards!!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Took this picture of Jackson running behind me at speed with my cell phone.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Fatty and stubby*

Don't let those short legs fool you...that hound pulled off 10 miles this evening no problem. She even turned on the Bassett Turbo a few times at the end when bunnies and squirrels appeared.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

*Bike packing with my dog*

A mellow 2 night, 3 day trip, Roxie did great, had a ball. Longest day was 20 miles, bushwacking and forest two track.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

You were born on October 21st 2002, a fluffy ball of black fur with four paws the size of pancakes and a wagging tail that never stopped. Your curiosity earned you a red collar and a place in our family. You came to live with us on Christmas day and earned a place in our hearts you will always have. You grew, and grew, and grew&#8230;.and grew some more until you became our Big Man. You raised my daughter and met me after seven deployments like a long lost brother. You exalted in our good times and laid your beautiful big head in our laps in times of bad, the only time you have ever made me cry was today, you died today, you have surely earned your place in heaven. I love you Sammy, please save me a spot so we can chase tennis balls again. Rest in Peace my best buddy I love you always


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

screamingbunny said:


> You were born on October 21st 2002, a fluffy ball of black fur with four paws the size of pancakes and a wagging tail that never stopped. Your curiosity earned you a red collar and a place in our family. You came to live with us on Christmas day and earned a place in our hearts you will always have. You grew, and grew, and grew&#8230;.and grew some more until you became our Big Man. You raised my daughter and met me after seven deployments like a long lost brother. You exalted in our good times and laid your beautiful big head in our laps in times of bad, the only time you have ever made me cry was today, you died today, you have surely earned your place in heaven. I love you Sammy, please save me a spot so we can chase tennis balls again. Rest in Peace my best buddy I love you always
> View attachment 1022189


I am very sorry for your loss.
Your short post is full of joy and pain at the same time. Be strong.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

screamingbunny said:


> You were born on October 21st 2002, a fluffy ball of black fur with four paws the size of pancakes and a wagging tail that never stopped. Your curiosity earned you a red collar and a place in our family. You came to live with us on Christmas day and earned a place in our hearts you will always have. You grew, and grew, and grew&#8230;.and grew some more until you became our Big Man. You raised my daughter and met me after seven deployments like a long lost brother. You exalted in our good times and laid your beautiful big head in our laps in times of bad, the only time you have ever made me cry was today, you died today, you have surely earned your place in heaven. I love you Sammy, please save me a spot so we can chase tennis balls again. Rest in Peace my best buddy I love you always
> View attachment 1022189


I'm so sorry for your loss, it has been 4 years for me and when I see these stories, it brings back memories. Time will heal, but you never forget your best bud.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

RIP Sammy.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Beautiful tribute!


----------



## KCHT (May 1, 2008)

no pics but a short little video if you guys would like to watch. my favorite riding buddy samdog.


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

We've had Bassett Hounds for 20+ years but their hunting instinct is so strong, the first sign of a deer/rabbit/squirrel and he'd be gone....


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

KCHT said:


> no pics but a short little video if you guys would like to watch. my favorite riding buddy samdog.


Why is samdog wearing boots?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Brought some water on, beautifully written, inspirational and how I feel about mine. Hope time will help heal and fill the void left.



screamingbunny said:


> You were born on October 21st 2002, a fluffy ball of black fur with four paws the size of pancakes and a wagging tail that never stopped. Your curiosity earned you a red collar and a place in our family. You came to live with us on Christmas day and earned a place in our hearts you will always have. You grew, and grew, and grew&#8230;.and grew some more until you became our Big Man. You raised my daughter and met me after seven deployments like a long lost brother. You exalted in our good times and laid your beautiful big head in our laps in times of bad, the only time you have ever made me cry was today, you died today, you have surely earned your place in heaven. I love you Sammy, please save me a spot so we can chase tennis balls again. Rest in Peace my best buddy I love you always
> View attachment 1022189


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

RIP Sammy! Sounds like he had a wonderful and full life and brought so much joy to the family!


----------



## KCHT (May 1, 2008)

bsieb said:


> Why is samdog wearing boots?


She tore a couple of her pads at one point and they always seem to get pretty bad so I got her the boots. They work but I wish she didn't have to wear them. Sometimes she does wash out in the corners. Don't really know what else to do for her


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

The problem with boots is that their pads stay tender, kind of a vicious circle. Just booting the injured foot is okay. She seems happy in any case, I was just curious.


----------



## maximoff (May 22, 2013)

This is my adopted dog named Oscar. We both love biking and hiking. Now he is off because of back injury but he's getting better and better and we do hope we will run together again soon!
Greetings from Poland


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^training? Looks like a pro already.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Great dog and action vid, Commuterboy!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks. Cool thing about that vid... GoPro saw it on YouTube because I had used "GoPro" as one of the tags and shot the vid on GoPro... they emailed me and asked if I'd consider giving them the raw footage, which I did. They sent me a new housing for my camera and a suction cup mount... fairly pricy items. If they ever use the footage I get a free camera. So I'm pretty much sponsored now :lol:


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Good score! Nice looking hound too.


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

screamingbunny said:


> You were born on October 21st 2002, a fluffy ball of black fur with four paws the size of pancakes and a wagging tail that never stopped. Your curiosity earned you a red collar and a place in our family. You came to live with us on Christmas day and earned a place in our hearts you will always have. You grew, and grew, and grew&#8230;.and grew some more until you became our Big Man. You raised my daughter and met me after seven deployments like a long lost brother. You exalted in our good times and laid your beautiful big head in our laps in times of bad, the only time you have ever made me cry was today, you died today, you have surely earned your place in heaven. I love you Sammy, please save me a spot so we can chase tennis balls again. Rest in Peace my best buddy I love you always
> View attachment 1022189


So beautiful and heartfelt. RIP Sammy! I can't bear to even think about that day with my doggies! I guess all we can do is enjoy the time we do have with them...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

R.I.P. Sammy, great tribute and I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't get in this thread as much as I used to. I lost my best friend a few pages back [may] and I'm still not over it.

It's great to see so many good times with all these dogs. The best you can do is give them great quality of life which obviously all of you do.

Edit: I just went back to post #2335 where I lost my little buddy.

I think this is my favorite photo of Bandit.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Lexi, still gets in water every chance while riding*


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> R.I.P. Sammy, great tribute and I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't get in this thread as much as I used to. I lost my best friend a few pages back [may] and I'm still not over it.
> 
> It's great to see so many good times with all these dogs. The best you can do is give them great quality of life which obviously all of you do.
> 
> ...


Bandit was a good looking guy, reminds me of my current BC Roxie. Go get you another one, if you have the time, a BC is really rewarding. Very gentle and engaging, can run all day every day, I take Roxie on bike packing trips. If I recall, Bandit was a BC/Doberman mix? Anyhow, he sure looks like a good one!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bsieb said:


> Bandit was a good looking guy, reminds me of my current BC Roxie. Go get you another one, if you have the time, a BC is really rewarding. Very gentle and engaging, can run all day every day, I take Roxie on bike packing trips. If I recall, Bandit was a BC/Doberman mix? Anyhow, he sure looks like a good one!


Last night as I scrolled down this thread I came across your contribution with Roxie. As well as other threads where she's been a star. An instant reminder of Bandit. Yes he was a gentle sole with nothing but love and play. Even at a ripe age of 15 he wanted nothing more than to get out and enjoy the outdoors. Someday I'll get another dog and BC will be high on the list. And yes his mix was BC and Doberman which turned out to be an amazing mix in personality and smarts.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Rudi runs 30 miles a day on weekends and about 20 midweek.
My wife thinks I run him too much. Mainly because he eats 2-3 times what a normal dog his size eats and he sleeps a lot. So do I, but it shows on me.

He's 4 years old and my fifth Vizsla. They all ran a lot and none have ever had a serious ailment caused by running, but they do slow down around 7 or 8.

What do you think?


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

A tired dog is a happy dog. However, I had a Germans Shepherd that would go until she died if I kept going. Every dog is different but you have to be their off switch. Some don't have one of their own.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Low Pressure said:


> View attachment 1027879
> 
> 
> Rudi runs 30 miles a day on weekends and about 20 midweek.
> ...


Sounds like Rudi is a happy dog in great condition, when/how did you start him?


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Our Vizsla seems to have limitless energy too. 30 miles is a long way, but I guess it depends on pace, temperature and how often you rest. Ours is nearly six and she has slowed down a little. She still loves to run and has plenty of energy, but she also seems a lot more content to lounge in the sun or on the couch all day.

Rudi looks pretty happy to me, best dogs ever eh!


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

I like to ladder my dogs, because I find it a lot easier to train a pup, if you already have a dog that does what you want.

I typically get a new pup, when my current dog is around 6. I start training right away and run them way earlier than the conventional wisdom of 2 years.
I'll start them on a retractable leash around the yard and will have them doing light trail runs off leash at 6-8 months.

Rudi at almost 2 years with Ozzie at 8.








Ozzie was Best Dog Ever and pasted last spring from Blastomycosis.

We ride everyday at 6am. It gives me a reason get out and they love the routine.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Low Pressure said:


> I like to ladder my dogs, because I find it a lot easier to train a pup, if you already have a dog that does what you want.
> 
> I typically get a new pup, when my current dog is around 6. I start training right away and run them way earlier than the conventional wisdom of 2 years.
> I'll start them on a retractable leash around the yard and will have them doing light trail runs off leash at 6-8 months.
> ...


Awesome shot and great advice. I've always loved Vizslas from way back as a kid my neighbor had a couple they used for bird hunting.


----------



## ragetty (Jul 9, 2006)

Low Pressure said:


> ... Rudi runs 30 miles a day on weekends and about 20 midweek.
> 
> What do you think?


if that is 2x 30 miles and 1x 20 miles (i.e. once) during the week, and the terrain in the photo is typical (not steep, woodland, next to no asphalt), then sounds fine to me.

i personally would not run my BC nearly 100km on a weekend, but then i live in the alps and steep down at bike speeds is hard on the paws and joints. if was less steep then she can handle it certainly.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

ragetty said:


> but then i live in the alps...


Nice!

Wish I could visit.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

20 miles daily, midweek. Terrain is flat, mostly grass with some crushed limestone and asphalt. Seldom has any issues.
Does have giardia, from drinking and swimming in ponds/swamps all the time.

He just had a four day vacation, while I was out skiing.
He went totally bonkers, when I got back.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

nice Rudi page !


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My buddy's too small to be a trail dog, but she loves hikes


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

My two trail runners these dogs are super protective of my wife and love to run over twelve miles on the trail while I ride.

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.









Doberman pincher and a chiweenie. The little guys nose is as good as any hound dog and the Dobe is a Dobe.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Jackson doesn't even feel rides that are under 20 miles. I am sure 30 mile rides are just fine for a Vizsla that is in shape. He runs 20miles on our hunting trips as well.


----------



## Boyd (Oct 18, 2015)

That dog looks pretty fast


----------



## Boyd (Oct 18, 2015)

My pup is good for about 7 miles


----------



## Boyd (Oct 18, 2015)

Another pic of my buddy


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Some good looking pups guys. Love em while you've got em. It kills me checking out all these great photos having recently lost my best buddy.


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Some good looking pups guys. Love em while you've got em. It kills me checking out all these great photos having recently lost my best buddy.


Adopt a new friend from a shelter. That's where the chiweenie we have came from we are going to get one Doberman from a shelter this time. Funny thing the local Dobe rescue won't give us a dog because our house has too dogs in it. Go figure...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Boyd said:


> That dog looks pretty fast


He is definitely built for speed and endurance. I attached a GPS to him and he has hit 30mph on flat ground for short bursts. That is faster than I go on my mtb.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

moefosho said:


> He is definitely built for speed and endurance. I attached a GPS to him and he has hit 30mph on flat ground for short bursts. That is faster than I go on my mtb.


Awesome!


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

Hanging out with my best friends.









If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice shots ^^


Location Disclosure X_______________________________________


----------



## WMBigs (Jul 11, 2009)

Dobies rock! Had mine out for a few miles in the snow today. Doing it again tomorrow.

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterk123 (Oct 10, 2005)

This was Roxy after banging out 9.5 miles the other day.


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

what today's trail ride consisted of

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

13 year old Moby on our most recent beach run in late October.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Stumpy and the fat bike dreaming of spring.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chuck80442 said:


> View attachment 1031402
> 
> 
> Stumpy and the fat bike dreaming of spring.


LOL > Stumpy!
Love the name. All that enthusiasm with improper wheel diameter kinda hinders that breed. They're awesome dogs though with a lot of heart.:thumbsup:


----------



## peterk123 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Roxy doing some xc.......*


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Zara joining me on an arvo 10.5km ride.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Why are you stopping???


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

I will say this. Ever since I got my bike and have been riding the trails with my dogs we have both benefited from the exercise. My dogs have thined out and have become more muscular and energetic. I think their health increase has been the greatest outcome of my purchasing a new bike. Thoughts?


If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I think you're 100% correct and I bet your pups are so happy you did buy that new bike  I know mine loved it when I used to take them for their 2 miles ride every day just so they got out and got structured exercise and to do their business and sniff, haven't done it in about a year for a few reasons, but have taken them out to big areas to run, but don't think it's nearly the same.


my40thz said:


> I will say this. Ever since I got my bike and have been riding the trails with my dogs we have both benefited from the exercise. My dogs have thined out and have become more muscular and energetic. I think their health increase has been the greatest outcome of my purchasing a new bike. Thoughts?
> 
> If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

my40thz said:


> I will say this. Ever since I got my bike and have been riding the trails with my dogs we have both benefited from the exercise. My dogs have thined out and have become more muscular and energetic. I think their health increase has been the greatest outcome of my purchasing a new bike. Thoughts?


Mtb and dogs is a natural, packwise. I don't see too many dogs that are happier than mtb dogs... they have pack leaders who supply food, water, and a soft place to sleep, in return for going on adventures with them.


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

Fast seven miler aftermath

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

^ some happy critters


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Sometimes we take a break in the ride to hunt the quail.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

In the '70s Fred Wolf's Chesapeake "Junior" and Alan Bonds' Springer Spaniel "Ariel" were the original mountain bike dogs.

Here are the results for the second Repack downhill race, held in October 1976. You will notice that Ariel and Junior ("Jr.") both get credited with times. Looks like Junior found something interesting along the way. Both dogs would follow their owners down the course, cutting straight through the woods instead of taking the long way around the switchbacks.


----------



## Boyd (Oct 18, 2015)

That's pretty cool. Always thought it would be fun to a dog /rider event with the timer on the dog


----------



## Boyd (Oct 18, 2015)

Pup had his first night ride tonight. He is now sprawled out by the wood burning stove. Happy dog


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Very cool piece of history there RR! Nice to see dogs have been a part of the sport right from the beginning.



moefosho said:


> Sometimes we take a break in the ride to hunt the quail.


Last ride I actually had to stop and go back up the trail to get our V who was pointing at quails and wouldn't move! Never been trained, just pure instinct. It's the first time she has ever dropped behind like that, usually she points and then comes running when she realises she is being left behind.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Jackson's first fatbike ride.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

The post-ride pics are as much fun as the on-trail pics and bring a big smile to my face.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Post snow ride


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Cyclist's dog saved by strangers fishing: Olympic track cyclist Anna Meares reunited with lost beagle Bruce rescued by two men on Christmas No Cookies | The Advertiser


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2015)

Our Husky getting ready to show me 8 miles of go in the snow (temps around 10F.) A little water every two miles and she'll go until her paws hurt. Usually limit the rides to prevent paw issues. As a side note, she won't pull with a harness on. We adopted her, so I have know idea why that's the case.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

First time we've been out this winter:


__
https://flic.kr/p/CJtSfa

I was hoping to take her on a few more rides over christmas, but temperatures stayed stubbornly in the 5F~10F range. That's too much work: cold paws for her, multiple layers for me. But today was 15F~20F which is just about perfect.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

She looks happy to be out. :thumbsup:

Happy New Year!

Has she seen your avatar?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> She looks happy to be out. :thumbsup:


I think she looks annoyed that we've stopped.

The coolest thing about riding with a dog is that sense of teamwork (I assume other people experience this?) She's on my wheel, but then the trail splits into two lines, and she takes one and I take the other, and we race until they join back up. Or I'm climbing a steep hill, and she knows that humans are bad at this sortof thing, so she scoots around past me and waits at the top.

So for the whole ride we're totally in sync...except when it's photo time. And then she'll all "seris1y?"



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Has she seen your avatar?


She was there, although it was the 1st or 2nd day that we had her, so she probably doesn't remember:


__
https://flic.kr/p/bQ7JGB


----------



## WMBigs (Jul 11, 2009)

Took Cody out today. 
30F
no dirt/mud to clean up
perfect day


----------



## WMBigs (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I always feel like wagging my tail when I see there's a new post....if I had a tail.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

Handsome boy! Good luck mate.


----------



## SharkRescue (Mar 23, 2011)

*My Dog Shark*

Shark loved the trailer.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

SharkRescue said:


> Shark loved the trailer.
> View attachment 1043513


Sweetie. So sorry. Mine lover his, too. Just lost one a month ago.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Think I actually tired her out a bit today:



__
https://flic.kr/p/CtPEsk

Although on the way home I let her go in front, and we were in some twisty singletrack, and she was barely trotting along, and it was all I could do to keep up. Makes me jealous.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2016)

My husky is a little worn today as well. I'm ruck marching a 1/2 marathon in May and we hiked 7 miles this morning on gravel. Might be time to buy her some paw covers.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*The Dumbo and the desert wash*

The hound and I soaking up some winter sunshine in Northern New Mexico.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm catching up with all the dog pics! You peeps are so lucky to have such precious furry buds to share your adventures


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Some good looking pups guys. Love em while you've got em. It kills me checking out all these great photos having recently lost my best buddy.


DJ, I lost my friend more than 3 years ago. It still hurts. I don't think the hole in my heart will ever fill as it's representative of the love I had for her. Hardly a day goes by where I don't think about her.









Recently, my wife went home to visit family, and brought home a picture my niece had taken of Kuri as a senior dog. I saw her sweet Chessie face and cried. I know your pain all too well. So for you, RIP Bandit the Borderman.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

WA-CO said:


> DJ, I lost my friend more than 3 years ago. It still hurts. I don't think the hole in my heart will ever fill as it's representative of the love I had for her. Hardly a day goes by where I don't think about her.
> 
> View attachment 1046153
> 
> ...


Thanks and it's true. Not a day goes by that I don't think of him. It's been 8 months now and it has not gotten any easier.

Great photo of Kuri, she looks like she had a big heart. And that was nice of your wife to bring that photo home. Sorry for your loss.

I know some may find this strange but my wallpaper on my cell phone and my iPad is of Bandit. I've used this photo as a wallpaper for several years. Even after his passing it has stayed up. I've had some people comment that I should take it down so I don't constantly remember him. But I like it that way and in my own way it helps me heal.

This is the photo. I remember that day distinctly. We had just gone a good 3 miles on a pretty warm day in San Diego. I stopped to let him rest and I thought the bridge was a perfect place to take a photo. It took all I had to get him to stay put long enough to snap the shot. He was whining as if to say lets go dad. He was 10 years old in that photo and didn't need to rest nearly as much as I did. 

Funny thing is he never whined. Two things would get him to whine.

1] Loading up my bike and driving off without him.
OR
2] The above situation. Stopping to rest while he wanted to continue on.












cyclelicious said:


> I'm catching up with all the dog pics! You peeps are so lucky to have such precious furry buds to share your adventures


Sorry for your loss as well Judy.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

> DJ, I lost my friend more than 3 years ago. It still hurts. I don't think the hole in my heart will ever fill as it's representative of the love I had for her. Hardly a day goes by where I don't think about her.


Sorry for your loss WA-CO. It's 2.5 years since Rocky died (he was 18) I still miss him. In addition to being such an awesome little dog, I think it's also because he witnessed such a big part of my life... boy the stories he could tell ...good and bad 



> Sorry for your loss as well Judy.


Thank you DJ. My heart goes out to you as well


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Nothing's harder than watching your buddy grow old so quickly. They give us so much and seem invincible for so long, until one day they just can't keep up anymore. 

In 10 days it will be 6 years since I lost my 14.5 year old pit bull, Cocoa to lung cancer. A year after we lost her I was ready to get another pooch. I wanted to rescue an older dog or an "ugly" dog. A dog that would have a smaller chance of being taken from a shelter. Instead we decided to take a terribly shy, emotionally shut down and damn near feral 8 month old dog named Clover. She's still shy, but has come out of her shell quite a bit. She doesn't have an agressive bone it her body and she's helped me be a more patient person.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is my Blue Weim named Sheera at the local pump track

IMG_0946 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## Atomic One9 (Aug 20, 2014)

So Cooper is now 18 months, and I'm finally comfortable enough with his growth and obedience to consider taking him out with me on trail rides. We currently spend a lot of time in the woods, hiking, but I am comfortable because he can run at his own pace and have never wanted to push him since hes still growing (in the joints especially). Come Spring, hes going to be ready to start going on rides with me. 

With that comes some questions. When you're on the trail, do you typically let your dog lead or do you require him to follow? Cooper is stupid fast, 40+mph, so when we hike hes always full speed in front of me, doubling back and running through the brush as much as he wants. I cant imagine him being patient enough to follow me. Do you ever have issues with running into the dog or worry about him hitting your wheel? What is protocol for encountering other bikers? Do you pull off the trail and have the dog heel with you? Some of the areas I ride require dogs to be leashed, although I'm assuming its hard to enforce, but I have never had issues with him off-leash when we are out hiking (some of the areas are marked leash-only but nobody has ever seemed to mind). His recall is solid, but hes a social, curious dog, and I do worry about him intimidating people that aren't as comfortable around dogs as we are. He is on an e-collar for emergency recall but I hardly ever have to use it anymore, if I do its just the audible tone. 

Any other tips on trail behavior, obedience, etiquette? This is my first dog and I'm learning as I go. Its been one hell of a ride though!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

This thread always make me want to get the dog on a ride or walk. Four miles of doggie fun time for the husky.


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

Atomic,
My dog is half herding dog, so he generally follows me. I don't know if that because he wants to herd me or not. When he is in front though, and he's not paying attention, I just tell him to "get", because when he hears that word he knows he's about to get run over. He can get out of they way pretty fast when he hears that. Since he's normally behind me, I usually run into the other people first, but my dog tends to avoid other people, so it's not a big deal. He will stop to sniff another dog (if it's single, he avoids two dogs as he doesn't like being out numbered) it seems to work better if I just keep going so he tries to catch up with me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Atomic One9 said:


> So Cooper is now 18 months, and I'm finally comfortable enough with his growth and obedience to consider taking him out with me on trail rides. We currently spend a lot of time in the woods, hiking, but I am comfortable because he can run at his own pace and have never wanted to push him since hes still growing (in the joints especially). Come Spring, hes going to be ready to start going on rides with me.
> 
> With that comes some questions. When you're on the trail, do you typically let your dog lead or do you require him to follow? Cooper is stupid fast, 40+mph, so when we hike hes always full speed in front of me, doubling back and running through the brush as much as he wants. I cant imagine him being patient enough to follow me. Do you ever have issues with running into the dog or worry about him hitting your wheel? What is protocol for encountering other bikers? Do you pull off the trail and have the dog heel with you? Some of the areas I ride require dogs to be leashed, although I'm assuming its hard to enforce, but I have never had issues with him off-leash when we are out hiking (some of the areas are marked leash-only but nobody has ever seemed to mind). His recall is solid, but hes a social, curious dog, and I do worry about him intimidating people that aren't as comfortable around dogs as we are. He is on an e-collar for emergency recall but I hardly ever have to use it anymore, if I do its just the audible tone.
> 
> Any other tips on trail behavior, obedience, etiquette? This is my first dog and I'm learning as I go. Its been one hell of a ride though!


Good looking Vizla and awesome photo.

As far as him leading or you leading, each dog has its own personality. Vizslas are hunting dogs and highly energetic. What you describe of him running out ahead and then doubling back is in his nature. it's going to be very hard to break him of that. They are docile dogs by nature so I'm sure you won't have any issues with him bothering anybody. Just teach him commands by picking single syllable words describing what you want him to do. If you want him to stay up front which is what his nature is. You need to control his distance he goes out ahead. Maybe use one word to keep him back like "slow" or something similar. Keep using it over and over until he understands what you want.

Good luck he looks like quite the character.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

brado1 said:


> Mine is the same way, all i have to do is start gethering up my bike stuff, and she gets excited. Yeah, Sassy has Passion!


What kind of dog is that? Looks like a Doberman. Looks like it likes the trails


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Got a couple of rides in with the fellas today. I need to get a go pro so I can video Jackson going off jumps and drops.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

moefosho said:


> View attachment 1047055
> 
> 
> Got a couple of rides in with the fellas today. I need to get a go pro so I can video Jackson going off jumps and drops.


Yes do it before they get too old to film at their height of athleticism. That was my mistake. Bandit in the photo I posted above was highly athletic [half Border Collie & Doberman] and he amazed me with some of the things he did, while out running while I rode. By the time I got a GoPro he reached the age of cruising and then he passed. Do yourself and family a favor and get a GoPro early on because their lifespan sneaks up surprisingly fast.


----------



## cdrmtbiker (Nov 27, 2009)

Atomic One9 said:


> So Cooper is now 18 months...


Wow this sounds like something I would have posted several months ago. Congratulations on making it this far with your Vizsla. I know the challenge. I have a 19 month old male Vizsla named Bryce.

I'll try and answer your questions.

When you're on the trail, do you typically let your dog lead or do you require him to follow? I lead and make him follow because where I ride it is fairly crowded and dogs are suppose to be on leash. I don't want him getting run over by some ahole who doesn't like dogs. Where I ride the trails also have a lot of blind corners. I don't follow the leash laws but like you I have spend a tremendous amount of time training him and he wears an ecollar as a precaution. He wears a small bell so I can hear him behind me. This also alerts other people and wildlife. I started riding with him behind me and I just correct him and say "back" when he tries to get in front. Down the road when he has a year or so under his belt trail riding I will let him lead once I'm comfortable he isn't going to run into someone and he knows to move off the trail or come back to me when someone is coming toward us. When we hike I let him do what he wants but he always keeps me in sight.
Do you ever have issues with running into the dog or worry about him hitting your wheel? I taught him that the bike can hurt him by gently hitting him with the front tire and saying No really loud. Whatever works to get him to understand that he needs to keep his distance while the bike is moving. I sometimes worry that he may hit the rear spokes but I am getting more comfortable that he gets it. 
What is protocol for encountering other bikers? With other bikers/hikers I try to feel them out as we approach and if I have room to pass politely I will pull far off the side of the trail and keep moving. I use the "heel" command to keep him close. If I keep moving he just stays right behind me and will ignore the other riders. I find that when most bikers/hikers see that I have a dog they pull over for me. I appreciate it and thank them. I find that he gets in less trouble if I just keep moving. He seems to get nervous if we stop because he is always skeptical of strangers at first. He may growl and bark at them so I find if I don't have to stop I won't. I have also taught him the "behind" command so that if I do have to stop he will get behind me on my right side as I face the trail and then I tell him to sit. This way I am between the person passing and my dog. I can then grab his collar if it appears the person passing is uneasy or my dog is uneasy.

Everywhere I ride dogs are suppose to be on leash but most people don't mind as long as he is under voice control. If I see other dogs I always make sure that they are friendly with other dogs. I really try to avoid interactions with other dogs because Bryce isn't neutered. He is friendly and good with 95% of the dogs he meets but he has had a few fights and I don't want to put him or another dog in any situation that could harm him or another persons dog.

Any other tips on trail behavior, obedience, etiquette? He will run forever but start him out slow and low mileage, 5-6 miles at a slow pace. I have found that Bryce doesn't start to run until about 8 mph. Under that he is just trotting along. I have also taught him the word water and every time we stop I say water and if he is thirst he will drink from my camelbak.

These are just suggestions, you'll figure out what works best for you and Cooper. I hope some of this helps. Let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Atomic, we have a 6 yo V and a 7 yo beagle/terrier mix. They're almost always ahead of us when we walk, but on the bike I always tell them "behind me" and try to enforce it, even on long slow climbs (I do let them get ahead a little on the long hard gravel road slogs though). They usually hug my wheel pretty closely on all but the fastest downhills, and I make sure if I'm riding with others that we go last so they don't get run over. No way would I let them go in front of another bike, for the sake of both the dogs and the rider, even running at full speed they are inclined to occasionally stop if something catches their eye and the results at speed could be nasty.

Start out slow, I'm sure your boy will get the hang of it in no time! Our two flip out as soon as I pick up my camelbak or riding clothes, they know exactly what they mean!


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

Sunday ride with my Pup. He's not much of a poser, and always loves the cold rides.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Winter ain't so bad...*








Long ears and fat tires along the Rio Grande Gorge today.


----------



## richa831 (May 11, 2005)

*Growing fast, hopfully will be good to ride with me before the end of summer.*

Lilly








rip jazz miss her


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

richa831 said:


> Lilly
> View attachment 1050503
> 
> 
> rip jazz miss her


Hi there, is Lilly a Springer Spaniel by chance? Can't really tell. RIP for Jazz


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

GSP?

Three pics on this page, three lots of "naaaawww!!!".


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My guess is English Pointer. She's a happy girl.


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

A few pics from Monday:


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

chuck80442 said:


> View attachment 1048036
> 
> Long ears and fat tires along the Rio Grande Gorge today.


Everytime I see a pic of Chuck's Basset, I think to myself..."The trail is no place for a hound like that!






Then this face makes me think, that dog's a runner! So cute! : )​


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I may have mentioned up thread somewhere that I have friends in Truchas with a Bassett and she is so powerfully strong and athletic. On hikes with her, I'm just amazed at how she flows through the landscape, on patrol paralleling either side of the trail. She bounds along like a Slinky, rather than a loping gait like a long legged dog. Also one of the most mischievous and intelligent dogs on the planet. Never seems to get tired.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2016)

jimw, great pics. Love the red Husky, but we're partial since we adopted ours. She's going on a 10 mile hike to help me train for the National Guard 1/2 Marathon today. Hope it stays cool enough for her.

June Bug, we have some friends that just lost their Bassett (long struggle with a few stomach issues) I was amazed at how athletic that dog was too. They get a bum rap sometimes because they're allowed to get overweight (like Labs sometimes). I think people forget that most dogs are born to move. Our Husky gets at least a mile a day (regardless of weather), but most weekdays I try to get her on a full mile walk on top of anything else she does and a few multi-milers on the weekends (either with the bike or with a hike).


----------



## PCLehr (Nov 27, 2007)

My Buddy "Sophie" and I at he Bottom of Bombdog @ Coldwater Al. She did almost 12 miles that day........ And loved every minute of it!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My buddy Clover on our hike this morning.


----------



## Fibercut (Jan 10, 2016)

I wish we had more open space to ride with our pups. Our local trail is a bit too crowded for me to run the dogs off leash, but mine spend plenty of time swimming and flying through the air after frisbees.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Here's another Bassett that loves to hike and run the trails while I'm riding. He only goes on short rides but he'll hike all day long. I've got about 8 miles of trails in the woods behind my house and he's covered every inch of them as well as most of the woods around them. He got separated from me when he was about a year old and was found by another neighborhood family also out hiking. The next day they contacted my vet who gave them my number and I picked him up that afternoon. Now he never lets me out of his eyesight or earshot. He loves puddles.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Jackson met a friend on the trail.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

9 1/2 and still as fast and fit as ever


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Fibercut said:


> I wish we had more open space to ride with our pups. Our local trail is a bit too crowded for me to run the dogs off leash, but mine spend plenty of time swimming and flying through the air after frisbees.


Beautiful dog! Just a few years ago I was one of those people that always hated how people got attached to their dogs and I was always like "It's just a dog, who cares" when they would post that it died. Now that I have had Toby (now 3yr old Golden) since he was a baby I've become more attached and over protective than I ever thought a person could be. I couldn't imagine him not being in my life.

The problem is, he can't swim. He's probably the only Golden ever that can't swim. I can lower him down into the water but he clings onto me for dear life and he has a true fearful look in his eyes. I just don't have the heart to throw him in. I have peeled him off and walked slowly backwards as he tried to catch me but he doesn't swim well and he hates it. It's not a big deal but I wish I could teach him how to get out of the pool should he ever fall in (there are many provisions to make sure that can never happen).

The other problem is I can't take him riding because he's so out of shape. He looks fit. I feed him only the best and probably spend more money on his food than my own. He goes for walks and has a decent sized back yard. The vet found a hear murmur or something like that, that he said could explain his lack of cardio. I'm afraid to push him and just see what happens. I think he would continue running until he died. My fiancée has run him too hard at the park and he would come home and lay on his side and pant like crazy for 4 hours or more.

Mine loves Frisbees too but he thinks he's the human and wants me to chase him to take the Frisbee back and will taunt me if I don't try to take it back right away.

Did you have to specifically teach your dogs to swim and did you have to build up their cardio slowly or was it just there?


----------



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

Took my 5 and a half month old yellow lab for his first bike ride. The gf and her 2 year old lab joined us. Ranger actually did pretty good, and led for a bit of the ride. I've had him hiking the trails the last 2 months so he was use to the route we would take. Sorry no pics. Next ride.


----------



## Raidmagic (Mar 7, 2016)

I've never considered this before this past weekend I ran into a guy with his dog on the trail. It was awesome. I'm now working with my pup on being around the bike and following me so I can bring her out.


----------



## Fibercut (Jan 10, 2016)

Duplicate post


----------



## Fibercut (Jan 10, 2016)

BuickGN said:


> Beautiful dog! Just a few years ago I was one of those people that always hated how people got attached to their dogs and I was always like "It's just a dog, who cares" when they would post that it died. Now that I have had Toby (now 3yr old Golden) since he was a baby I've become more attached and over protective than I ever thought a person could be. I couldn't imagine him not being in my life.
> 
> The problem is, he can't swim. He's probably the only Golden ever that can't swim. I can lower him down into the water but he clings onto me for dear life and he has a true fearful look in his eyes. I just don't have the heart to throw him in. I have peeled him off and walked slowly backwards as he tried to catch me but he doesn't swim well and he hates it. It's not a big deal but I wish I could teach him how to get out of the pool should he ever fall in (there are many provisions to make sure that can never happen).
> 
> ...


I'm fortunate that my oldest was a natural, instinctive retriever and loved the water. We got her at exactly 8 weeks and a day later she was swimming in the pool and quickly understood how to find the steps and get out on her own. Within a few months she had the ladder figured out and climbs out from the deep end as often as she uses the steps. For the first 8 months I just threw tennis balls and retrieval dummies. I didn't have to teach her to bring it back or to give it to me...she just always did. I introduced the frisbee around 10 months and on the 2nd throw she chased it down and snatched it out of the air. She's just over 2 now and an avid frisbree dog.

The boy, 13 months now, was dramatically less natural. It took a couple of months for him to become more comfortable in the water, but he jumps right off the side and swims like a champ now. I credit most of his progression to watching and shadowing the older one. He was also a relatively natural retriever, but had some attention span issues and didn't always come right back. We cured that through repetition and a few sessions with treats.

Regarding fitness, golden's are notorious for being overweight and out of shape. They require far less food than most realize, particularly if you use high quality dog food. I also feed differently depending on how active they have been or will be in the next few days. They are a pretty chill breed and are content to lay around if not encouraged, regularly, to be active. I bought a frisbee on Amazon with a small LED and make sure that they get a good workout nearly everday, even if work and other obligations require that to be after dark.

I'm not a big fan of "walking the dog" as excercise. It's better than nothing, but I can do 15-20 mins with the frisbee and feel like the pups get a much better workout.


----------



## ridelots24 (Jan 12, 2009)

Snowshoe Hike in Feb.


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

BuickGN said:


> Did you have to specifically teach your dogs to swim


I never thought my husky would swim. He loved getting in the water, but just up to his chest. He never wanted to go in deeper. We even got one of those doggie flotation vests, and it sorta helped but he still didn't seem to want to swim. It was a vest like this one:
Dog Life Jackets | EzyDog Doggy Floatation Vest | PDF

Then one day we were at the lake, and he saw some ducks swimming in the lake, and that prey drive was apparently enough to overcome any fear of swimming . He just jumped in and took off swimming like he had been doing it forever. Swam all the way across the lake chasing the ducks, probably a couple hundred yards. It was pretty hilarious seeing him swimming with the ducks:


Now he swims all the time, and when we got our other rescue last year, she immediately started swimming whenever he would. So maybe getting your dog around another dog that likes to swim would help? Hell, I could send you that floatation vest if I can find it, certainly don't need it anymore...


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

If you haven't seen it, this video of the late Kelly McGarry riding with his dog Tui is awesome. Happy and sad at the same time. RIP Kelly.

Grip It and Whippet | BIKE Magazine


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

jimw said:


> I never thought my husky would swim. He loved getting in the water, but just up to his chest. He never wanted to go in deeper. We even got one of those doggie flotation vests, and it sorta helped but he still didn't seem to want to swim. It was a vest like this one:
> Dog Life Jackets | EzyDog Doggy Floatation Vest | PDF
> 
> Then one day we were at the lake, and he saw some ducks swimming in the lake, and that prey drive was apparently enough to overcome any fear of swimming . He just jumped in and took off swimming like he had been doing it forever. Swam all the way across the lake chasing the ducks, probably a couple hundred yards. It was pretty hilarious seeing him swimming with the ducks:
> ...


 Haven't taken my Husky to the lake yet, but I did teach my Malamute to swim (really just to keep his nose above water). I think dogs are pretty instinctive swimmers, some are just "nose down" until they figure it out.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

My dog is about 12 now. He's been with me through a lot, and we suffered a major loss last year. He still occasionally gets mistaken for a puppy at the dog park, but he can't run as far or as fast as he did. As my buddy gets older and slower, this photo I snapped today really gets to me. He still loves to hit the trail.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

We got to ride 15 miles in the pouring rain before we were soaked and cold. Jackson loved it.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Every time I walk my bike toward the car my little dog leads the way jumping with excitement. A 3 pound dog, 2 small 4 the trail.


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

From our ride a week ago:










Since then pretty much all the snow is gone.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's my bud and my SS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

jimw said:


> I never thought my husky would swim. He loved getting in the water, but just up to his chest. He never wanted to go in deeper. We even got one of those doggie flotation vests, and it sorta helped but he still didn't seem to want to swim. It was a vest like this one:
> Dog Life Jackets | EzyDog Doggy Floatation Vest | PDF
> 
> Then one day we were at the lake, and he saw some ducks swimming in the lake, and that prey drive was apparently enough to overcome any fear of swimming . He just jumped in and took off swimming like he had been doing it forever. Swam all the way across the lake chasing the ducks, probably a couple hundred yards. It was pretty hilarious seeing him swimming with the ducks:
> ...


That's funny and a great picture too.

I know if mine saw a squirrel he would jump in but I can't imagine a scenario where you would have a squirrel in the water lol. He would literally jump off a cliff chasing a squirrel. It's like his survival instincts get turned completely off when he sees one. We were at Pismo beach and had him on the longest leash we could find, at least 25' and he was only using a few feet of it at the time. We were up on the bluffs where our hotel and restaurants were with the beach a couple hundred feet down below. He sees his first squirrel (it was his first time at the beach and seeing the ocean too). Luckily I had the leash and not the fiancée. He takes off like a crazy rabid animal chasing the squirrel. I thought it was funny so I took off running so he wouldn't run out of leash. Then the squirrel takes off into the bushes that line the edge of the cliffs. The fence will keep people from falling over but it did nothing to keep the crazy dog from going right between the wires. I had to hit the brakes hard and lock out the leash. He was headed straight for the edge at full speed with no intentions of stopping. I honestly think he would have gone straight over if I didn't stop him.

Since then he's been crazy over squirrels. His walks at the park are now just a big squirrel hunt. When he finds one you would think he has rabies. He's a big baby and if he actually caught one, it would probably tear him up but he will do just about anything to catch one. It's funny to watch but sometimes I feel bad because he gets a little too worked up.

I may have to buy some duck decoys or something to throw in the pool. Maybe attach a fishing line to them so I can make them "swim" and see if that would make him jump in. Once yours jumped in for the first time, did he go in more often after that?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jimw said:


> I never thought my husky would swim. He loved getting in the water, but just up to his chest. He never wanted to go in deeper. We even got one of those doggie flotation vests, and it sorta helped but he still didn't seem to want to swim. It was a vest like this one:
> Dog Life Jackets | EzyDog Doggy Floatation Vest | PDF
> 
> Then one day we were at the lake, and he saw some ducks swimming in the lake, and that prey drive was apparently enough to overcome any fear of swimming . He just jumped in and took off swimming like he had been doing it forever. Swam all the way across the lake chasing the ducks, probably a couple hundred yards. It was pretty hilarious seeing him swimming with the ducks:
> ...


And if you look closely you can see the ducks grinning [ducks grin don't they] as they lead the way just out of reach. 

Great shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

New frame.
Jackson needed me to test it out.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Maybe someday he will be.








But for now this is good enough for him.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Maybe someday he will be.
> View attachment 1058366
> 
> 
> ...


Cuteness!


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

moefosho said:


> New frame.
> Jackson needed me to test it out.


Nice, I really need to get our dogs out riding again, our V has put on as much weight as I did in the three months I've been off my bike with a broken wrist!


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Shasta was too old when I got back into mountain biking again, so she never got to go with me when I was riding. She went on a lot of hikes and long walks before that. She had a lot of health issues which can be expected with a 15 ½ year old 70 pound dog, so yesterday we took her on her last walk. My wife and I feel that she had a good last day, but it is still a very hard thing to do.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Dude... I feel for you. When I had to take my Greyhound in it was rough... I spent his entire last night sleeping next to him on the floor because he couldn't make it to the bed. I still carry his dogtags on a chain with my own.


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

HTR4EVR said:


> Every time I walk my bike toward the car my little dog leads the way jumping with excitement. A 3 pound dog, 2 small 4 the trail.


Awww, look how excited s/he is! How can you deny that face!?

Lol, I hope you take him out for leisurely rides around the neighborhood, at least, since he seems to enjoy the idea of a ride so much.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Feel for you Dude, but I suspect that making it to that age means you gave her a fantastic life and will now do the right thing instead of keeping her around, in pain for your own sake. It's a hard decision, but you'll know when it's time, she'll tell you, you'll see it in her eyes as she passes peacefully on. Hope the heart aches doesn't hurt majorly for too long, but that little feeling will always be there as you remember her fondly.



Welnic said:


> Shasta was too old when I got back into mountain biking again, so she never got to go with me when I was riding. She went on a lot of hikes and long walks before that. She had a lot of health issues which can be expected with a 15 ½ year old 70 pound dog, so yesterday we took her on her last walk. My wife and I feel that she had a good last day, but it is still a very hard thing to do.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Making little squealing sounds due to cuteness and adorableness overload.....


luvdabeach2001 said:


> Maybe someday he will be.
> View attachment 1058366
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

avidthrasher said:


> Awww, look how excited s/he is! How can you deny that face!?
> 
> Lol, I hope you take him out for leisurely rides around the neighborhood, at least, since he seems to enjoy the idea of a ride so much.


Is a she. She goes ballistic every time I walk to the bike shed.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Welnic said:


> Shasta was too old when I got back into mountain biking again, so she never got to go with me when I was riding. She went on a lot of hikes and long walks before that. She had a lot of health issues which can be expected with a 15 ½ year old 70 pound dog, so yesterday we took her on her last walk. My wife and I feel that she had a good last day, but it is still a very hard thing to do.
> 
> View attachment 1058648


Feeling your pain. 
Take care.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you Welnic, but you made the right choice. I'll give our two an extra cuddle tonight.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Welnic said:


> Shasta was too old when I got back into mountain biking again, so she never got to go with me when I was riding. She went on a lot of hikes and long walks before that. She had a lot of health issues which can be expected with a 15 ½ year old 70 pound dog, so yesterday we took her on her last walk. My wife and I feel that she had a good last day, but it is still a very hard thing to do.
> 
> View attachment 1058648


What a beautiful dog. Hard to see her go.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for all of the support, guys. I really appreciate it.



tjchad said:


> Dude... I feel for you. When I had to take my Greyhound in it was rough... I spent his entire last night sleeping next to him on the floor because he couldn't make it to the bed. I still carry his dogtags on a chain with my own.


All of our bedrooms are on the second floor. Shasta would start the night out in one of the boy's rooms and then at some point move into our bedroom. For around the last week or so she quit going upstairs because her rear legs weren't strong enough so I slept with her downstairs on a sleeping pad.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

HTR4EVR said:


> Is a she. She goes ballistic every time I walk to the bike shed.


I have a friend with a little chihuahua that bikes up to 7 miles with him. I'll bet she can do a few miles easily if you work up to it. Try it...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

HTR4EVR said:


> What a beautiful dog. Hard to see her go.


The only way I can get over it is to get another one after a bit. The love never goes away, it just doesn't hurt as much with a new distraction. I have two border collie graves on my land, visit them regularly with the current pup to show them, see what they think. My little singletrack runs close by their graves, so they are still included.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Yesterday while out biking I had a good chuckle; a guy was out walking his dog (a young beagle :3 ) and I passed by them. About 5 seconds later, I looked down to my right and the beagle was happily running alongside me, not a care in the world! "Hey dood, I'm goins with yous!" I stopped and he got super excited and hopped up against my leg, so I gave him skritches and we waited as his owner huffed and puffed and ran down the trail to catch up! Why he wasn't on a leash is beyond me, but that seems to be the norm around here! (Dogs, keep your humans leashed; it's for their own safety!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Boyd (Oct 18, 2015)

Good downhill run with a pond at the bottom. A hikers dog wanted to abandon his pack and join us. Guess we looked more fun!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

MCHB said:


> (Dogs, keep your humans leashed; it's for their own safety!) :thumbsup:


Cool story.

This should be a trail sign...


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Had some great weather this weekend.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

bsieb said:


> I have a friend with a little chihuahua that bikes up to 7 miles with him. I'll bet she can do a few miles easily if you work up to it. Try it...


Yes I bet she will go for it, but no dogs allowed in our trails here in the area. Other issue is yorkies don't realize their size. They jump into big dogs like equals, it's a personality conflict.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Rosebud Rocks*

The hound awaits our next move on a windy and warm spring day.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Wish I could take my dog out with me but he's not exactly a people dog when it comes to strangers so too much potential for something bad to happen.


----------



## Atomic One9 (Aug 20, 2014)

Well I finally got Cooper out on the trails with me. As I posted before, we've been hiking since he was a puppy and working our way up to riding MTB with me. He will be 2 in July and I just didn't want to push him before his joints/bones stopped growing.

He did great! We did an easy, relatively slow 7 miles with quick bursts mixed in and plenty of rests and water breaks. Of course he spent a good amount of time out in front, but once he settled in he spent most of his time in the "heel" position. Right next to my left leg, right next to the bike. Not ideal at all for me or him, but I cant blame him because its second nature from leash walking. I was actually quite proud that he knew where to be. 

I was working with him most of the time to get "behind" me, with repeated praise when he did. I was even working on repeatedly (gently) swatting him back with my left hand because I really don't want him right next to my rear tire on narrow singletrack. I think its a dangerous place to be with a disc rotor and tire moving quickly. I REALLY don't like him being by the chainside, I've had my finger caught in a chain on the stand and its not fun. 

He did well with other people on the trail. I just kept it moving, calling for him and he really didn't pay attention to the 2 hikers and 2 bikers coming from the opposite way. Both encounters he was behind me. I don't want him racing up in front on blind turns.

Overall it was a success! Just need to get out more and get more comfortable (both of us) and I think he will be a GREAT trail dog over the years. This is the main reason I got a Vizsla so I am very stoked.


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

Great thread! Love seeing all the pups. The first pic is our dog Mac, he passed last Sept. best dog I ever had, ran like the wind and had stamina. Canoe, hike, bike, he was always there. Most trails around here don't allow dogs off leash so I would have to go early or late but he loved it. Second one is our new pup Rory, he's training up easier than any other dog I have had, he just wants a job to do. Going to let him get full grown before pushing him to keep up, but I think he will be a great riding buddy.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

Atomic One9 said:


> Well I finally got Cooper out on the trails with me. As I posted before, we've been hiking since he was a puppy and working our way up to riding MTB with me. He will be 2 in July and I just didn't want to push him before his joints/bones stopped growing.
> 
> He did great! We did an easy, relatively slow 7 miles with quick bursts mixed in and plenty of rests and water breaks. Of course he spent a good amount of time out in front, but once he settled in he spent most of his time in the "heel" position. Right next to my left leg, right next to the bike. Not ideal at all for me or him, but I cant blame him because its second nature from leash walking. I was actually quite proud that he knew where to be.
> 
> ...


This sound like my Amber. Stuck next to my left leg mile after mile. Keep them moving. 7-10 miles for a few years then start toning it down. At 9 years old, Amber likes 1-3 miles max now when it's not too hot. She still loves it though, she's just a bit creaky for a few days after.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Bit of a muddy outing today.


__
https://flic.kr/p/G69HY8


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Boundless enthusiasm: _Lucky Dog Survives 300-Foot Fall After Leaping Off Cliff _(at Gooseberry Mesa)



> A plucky pooch is lucky to be alive after leaping off a cliff in Utah.
> 
> Toby, the 1-year-old English sheepdog-poodle, was on a trail ride with his owners, the McInnes family, at Gooseberry Mesa on Thursday afternoon when he spotted something and ran off. He jumped into the abyss, free-fell for 150 feet, then tumbled the same distance again down the mountainside.


Search and Rescue was called out and, fortunately for Toby, was able to get him to safety.

Full report here.


----------



## peterk123 (Oct 10, 2005)

Roxy stealing the show......... again..


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

June Bug said:


> Boundless enthusiasm: _Lucky Dog Survives 300-Foot Fall After Leaping Off Cliff _(at Gooseberry Mesa)
> 
> Search and Rescue was called out and, fortunately for Toby, was able to get him to safety.
> 
> Full report here.


I'm lucky my girls don't critter but with that said I will not take them on south rim trail just because it's just to exposed. He is lucky it was a steep slope and he just tumbled after the fall.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

The Candid Cyclist: The Dogs Really Get Excited About Going For A Ride


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

Low Pressure said:


> View attachment 1065351


Lol, I love when dogs know they're awesome.


----------



## pdorn (Jul 11, 2014)

She's not quite a year old yet, but would eventually like to take her out for at least a leisurely ride. She's a miniature Australian Shepherd who has a crazy amount of energy, though not sure she would be able to keep up on a longer ride. We'll see once she gets a little older.

Until she gets a little older, we are going to stick to frisbee, which she loves.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

Joey and my older Stumpjumper on the Tahoe Rim Trail


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm loving all the Vizsla in this thread! I need to stop and take pics when riding with ours, she gets impatient quickly though...


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

pdorn said:


> She's a miniature Australian Shepherd who has a crazy amount of energy, though not sure she would be able to keep up on a longer ride. We'll see once she gets a little older.


Very cute.

Mine really prefers cool temperatures to warm ones. So if there's snow on the ground she'll do a good job keeping up. But once it's warmer she can get pretty draggy, even with frequent dips in the river.

She's also pretty picky, in that she loves tight singletrack, and will go tearing around with abandon. But on doubletrack/mup/fireroad type stuff she makes it very apparent how bored she is.



__
https://flic.kr/p/G7uvWw


----------



## pdorn (Jul 11, 2014)

Awesome dog! Love the color. They are great dogs.

Mine seems to prefer cool vs hot temperatures as well. We'll see how she is once I can get her out on the trail.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sophie's after ride treat is a baby cone or a kiddy burger. We did a nice 8 mile ride that the whole park knew are location if we stopped.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

That shot kills me! too funny!


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Great pic! I'm going to Tahoe for the first time this June and bringing our German Shepherd. Can't wait to hit the trails.



RWhiz said:


> Joey and my older Stumpjumper on the Tahoe Rim Trail
> 
> View attachment 1065610


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## dw22107 (Jan 30, 2008)

*I think Cody also planned for a Mtb outing after a morning of freshies.*








Early Morning Powder @Bear Valley 4/23/16


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

dw22107 said:


> View attachment 1065802
> 
> Early Morning Powder @Bear Valley 4/23/16


I love the pups path in this shot


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)

Let's see if I uploaded this right.

I'm at work and don't have access to many photos but here's my trail dog, Odin, a Siberian Husky.

I can second what was said earlier about negative reinforcement and dogs getting struck -- Odin got struck twice his first season riding which was last year (he just turned two years old last month) and has never got in the way again: dogs learn really quickly.

We've done hundreds of miles.. he'll be out chasing rabbits around our deserts while I'm struggling climbing and then desperately trying to catch up to me on descents.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Not mountain bike related but still got to have a great time with my pooch today...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

moefosho said:


> View attachment 1066317


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to moefosho again.

I've probably told you a few times but your dog is just awesome!


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to moefosho again.
> 
> I've probably told you a few times but your dog is just awesome!


+1, lol, was just going to write that same thing!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Trixxy loving her first real spring on the trail


----------



## SuperStang (Nov 19, 2014)

We just picked Roxy up Saturday and I'm hoping to make her a trail dog before long!


----------



## SuperStang (Nov 19, 2014)

[URL="


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

couple recent ones...


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Nubster said:


> Not mountain bike related but still got to have a great time with my pooch today...


Nothing better then working with a K9 partner. This is a few years ago and she is 16 now. New pup is in the works.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

gooseberry1 said:


> Nothing better then working with a K9 partner. This is a few years ago and she is 16 now. New pup is in the works.


That's awesome. I'd love to see a heeler in police work. How's her drive and scent work? I assume it's good if she's doing S&R work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

I was walking through Atlanta Airport last week and one of the passengers in the terminal had a Collie mobility dog (not sure what the difference is between a guide dog and mobility dog, but the person was not visually impaired, so it may be another label for a comfort dog) when a member of the military came down the concourse with his military working dog (muzzled). The Collie seemed all excited to see the working dog, the working dog (Malinois?) was pretty focused on getting wherever they where headed. Always wanted one of the military breeds, my Uncle was a dog handler in the Air Force, just not sure I have the discipline to train one properly.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Nubster said:


> That's awesome. I'd love to see a heeler in police work. How's her drive and scent work? I assume it's good if she's doing S&R work.


The drive is great and I feel a little more focused to task. The nose is good although height was a issue at times in thick brush but she would go under and pop out in the strangest places. We have a few healers in SAR in California.


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

*Nala*

This is Nala on our first ride to Pedra Grande, Atibaia, Brazil:


----------



## Jukas (Mar 30, 2016)

Forster said:


> I was walking through Atlanta Airport last week and one of the passengers in the terminal had a Collie mobility dog (not sure what the difference is between a guide dog and mobility dog, but the person was not visually impaired, so it may be another label for a comfort dog) when a member of the military came down the concourse with his military working dog (muzzled). *The Collie seemed all excited to see the working dog, the working dog (Malinois?) was pretty focused on getting wherever they where headed.* Always wanted one of the military breeds, my Uncle was a dog handler in the Air Force, just not sure I have the discipline to train one properly.


That right there is a pretty good example of the differences in a "therapy animal" vs an actual service animal.

My MIL has Malinois and they're great dogs but not for the novice or feint of heart. They have such a high drive and usually high prey drive that they need both proper training, consistency and a lot of work to bleed off their energy.

I suspect training a working dog as a LEO/Miliatary or Schutzhund would likely be almost another full time job, except it would cost you a bunch of money


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

drich said:


> Great pic! I'm going to Tahoe for the first time this June and bringing our German Shepherd. Can't wait to hit the trails.


Awesome! We live up on the north shore, if you're staying up north look us up! We own https://globalcafetahoe.com/ and are usually biking around on the weekends.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

We are staying on the north shore for 2 weeks so I will definitely look you up and hope we can hit the trails. Your restaurant looks great, and we will be stopping by for some breakfast burritos and coffee!



RWhiz said:


> Awesome! We live up on the north shore, if you're staying up north look us up! We own https://globalcafetahoe.com/ and are usually biking around on the weekends.


----------



## happel (Apr 13, 2016)

Here is Bentley (wife picked the name), my occasional riding partner. I wanted a husky for as long as I can remember, and after a very unfortunate incident with one when I was a kid, I got another as soon as I was able. As much as I knew about them from research, I realized I still probably wasn't ready for one. They are as stubborn and destructive as anyone said they are, but I'm doing the best I can with him. 

I am careful to only take him on trails that wont have much traffic. He isn't aggressive in the least, just doesn't have the experience I think he needs before going to more populated places off leash. On the climbs, he likes to explore, but is good about never getting too far ahead. On the descents, sometimes he will get out in front, but he is surprisingly good at getting out of the way if he hears me coming faster than he can run, then he just stays on my tail, or tries. Occasionally he has followed a faster rider uphill out of curiosity. The part that makes me nervous is he doesn't really like to come to me when called, if he is outside. In the yard or house, he's good. if we are in the woods, I struggle to get him to come back. Not sure if he's being stubborn and just wants to play, or he associates it with getting on leash and in the car, which I know causes him anxiety from when he was a puppy, although he is still only about 9 months old. 

Anyways, the pic in the creek is him cooling off after following me down a 4 mile downhill single track. Before anyone asks, he is full husky with agouti coloring. Every person we meet thinks he's some kind of mix with a wolf or whatever, but he's not. I'm not a purebred snob, I just don't want people thinking he is a wolf because that can cause a lot of issues.


----------



## happel (Apr 13, 2016)

Beautiful husky. I just posted a pic of mine above lol. Although the camera angle is a little odd, is he camera shy? 


sjmilin said:


> View attachment 1066097
> 
> 
> Let's see if I uploaded this right.
> ...


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I think she's officially started waking me up early on the weekends, knowing that she'll get a bikeride out of it.



__
https://flic.kr/p/FNPPzF


----------



## schoolie (Feb 27, 2007)

We've had all kinds of trouble training this one, but after two trips to my local trails, she's glued to my back wheel every time I take her out! Finally found something she's good at


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)

happel said:


> Beautiful husky. I just posted a pic of mine above lol. Although the camera angle is a little odd, is he camera shy?


Here is a better photo of him. That one was just a difficult photo to take with capturing the bike in it and getting him to pay attention.

I have the same issue as you mentioned that you do in which your husky does not like to listen when he's outside. They have incredibly bad recall. I've even had a few incidences with mine where he decided he wasn't ready to go home yet and wouldn't want to jump back into the truck, though that has only happened twice and were both on hikes: usually from riding he's so exhausted by the time we get back that he's completely ready to go home.

One thing to note in case you haven't given any thought to it is that they do have extremely high prey drives. I lost mine for forty-five minutes while he was out chasing a group of like six deer and wasn't able to follow him. Wasn't sure if he'd come back but he did after 45 minutes, tongue hanging out his mouth, completely exhausted. They ran him into the ground... lol. He's chases rabbits a lot on the trail we mostly ride on but gives up on them to follow me which is good. Only thing I'm worried about these days is rattlesnakes.


----------



## happel (Apr 13, 2016)

sjmilin said:


> Here is a better photo of him. That one was just a difficult photo to take with capturing the bike in it and getting him to pay attention.
> 
> I have the same issue as you mentioned that you do in which your husky does not like to listen when he's outside. They have incredibly bad recall. I've even had a few incidences with mine where he decided he wasn't ready to go home yet and wouldn't want to jump back into the truck, though that has only happened twice and were both on hikes: usually from riding he's so exhausted by the time we get back that he's completely ready to go home.
> 
> One thing to note in case you haven't given any thought to it is that they do have extremely high prey drives. I lost mine for forty-five minutes while he was out chasing a group of like six deer and wasn't able to follow him. Wasn't sure if he'd come back but he did after 45 minutes, tongue hanging out his mouth, completely exhausted. They ran him into the ground... lol. He's chases rabbits a lot on the trail we mostly ride on but gives up on them to follow me which is good. Only thing I'm worried about these days is rattlesnakes.


That majestic beast lol. I always carry treats in my pack, sometimes its one of the only ways to get him back. He does better if our other dog is there, she comes great and he kind of follows, but she's also too aggressive towards people to take out very often. Part of it was my fault, when he was younger we were actually at an enclosed dog park and he would not come at all when time to leave. I got pretty upset and yelled at him, and that set his recall training back a ways. Lesson learned.

As far as the prey drive goes, I was well aware of that also. I was pretty nervous letting him off leash the first time, but I was amazed how he immediately would stay reasonably close to me. My reasoning is to have a dog like this and not let them free (where appropriate to do so) is a total injustice to them, which is why I put up with his bad recall also. I stay away from highways and stuff in case he takes off after deer or elk, but so far he hasn't. He loves chasing birds, and he will frequently go diving off into the brush in search of small critters, but he never goes very far. I have taken him on a half dozen rides this year (he was too young last year) and a dozen hikes but I don't think we have actually seen any deer. We will see what happens. I almost ran over a squirrel on my bike and stopped within ten feet of it, but he didn't see it or he probably would have tried to eat it.

My other reasoning is that I think a lot of dogs will chase animals. A guy I work with has a highly trained and intelligent pitbull that took off for an elk and supposedly returned to his house in the middle of the night after they couldn't find her. So mine cant be any more risky than that.

Is your neutered? I wonder if that affects their prey drive much.


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)

happel said:


> That majestic beast lol. I always carry treats in my pack, sometimes its one of the only ways to get him back. He does better if our other dog is there, she comes great and he kind of follows, but she's also too aggressive towards people to take out very often. Part of it was my fault, when he was younger we were actually at an enclosed dog park and he would not come at all when time to leave. I got pretty upset and yelled at him, and that set his recall training back a ways. Lesson learned.
> 
> As far as the prey drive goes, I was well aware of that also. I was pretty nervous letting him off leash the first time, but I was amazed how he immediately would stay reasonably close to me. My reasoning is to have a dog like this and not let them free (where appropriate to do so) is a total injustice to them, which is why I put up with his bad recall also. I stay away from highways and stuff in case he takes off after deer or elk, but so far he hasn't. He loves chasing birds, and he will frequently go diving off into the brush in search of small critters, but he never goes very far. I have taken him on a half dozen rides this year (he was too young last year) and a dozen hikes but I don't think we have actually seen any deer. We will see what happens. I almost ran over a squirrel on my bike and stopped within ten feet of it, but he didn't see it or he probably would have tried to eat it.
> 
> ...


He is neutered. I had an issue where at around nine months of age, he discovered that he knew how to jump the four foot fence in the backyard and would take himself hiking around the neighberhood. He would always return home. I got him neutered at a year, thinking that it might help resolve the issue, but it didn't and I ultimately had to get the fence raised to eight feet.

I had the same exact issue with him not wanting to leave dog parks.. haha. I think I set his recall training back a lot as well when he was a puppy for basically slapping him across the snout for having gone off trail and refusing to come back. I had to bushwhack out to where he was to discover him having a fiesta on some wild animal (I think bear) poop and slapped him across the snout and that set us back BIG time. Never physically disciplined again but I was pissed.

He can't be left inside because he is extremely destructive with separation anxiety, even at two years old (he turned two on March 31st). He just destroyed a pair of shoes last week while I was taking a nap as well but has seemed to settle down on his destructive tendencies as long for the most part as long as I don't leave him inside unattended.

He has seen one deer since the time he went on his forty-five minute hunt and kind of just chased it briefly and then gave up like he does with rabbits, so I think he might have realized that he needs to stick within eye sight of me. He isn't able to keep up on a lot of our descents and I've got to the point where I can go as fast as I want and trust that he will be working his way down the trail. I agree completely that it is an injustice to keep'em leashed. I will only leash him on hikes that are very populated or if I know that it is going to be too short for his liking (he will refuse to go home if it's too short and I will have a hell of a time trying to get him back on a leash to get him back in the truck in those situations).

I am honestly not sure if I will ever get another husky with how much work this dog has taken, even though I am more bonded to him than I have been to any of my previous animals. I also have two pitbulls but they're older and more of house dogs and I had got the husky because I wanted a dog that could keep up on trails and not slow me down - little did I know how many issues I would have with training him. It's karma for the hell I put my parents through in my teen years. I'm thinking I will probably go with a herding dog or a german shepherd on my next one but hopefully that won't be for a long time.


----------



## happel (Apr 13, 2016)

sjmilin said:


> He is neutered. I had an issue where at around nine months of age, he discovered that he knew how to jump the four foot fence in the backyard and would take himself hiking around the neighberhood. He would always return home. I got him neutered at a year, thinking that it might help resolve the issue, but it didn't and I ultimately had to get the fence raised to eight feet.
> 
> I had the same exact issue with him not wanting to leave dog parks.. haha. I think I set his recall training back a lot as well when he was a puppy for basically slapping him across the snout for having gone off trail and refusing to come back. I had to bushwhack out to where he was to discover him having a fiesta on some wild animal (I think bear) poop and slapped him across the snout and that set us back BIG time. Never physically disciplined again but I was pissed.
> 
> ...


The similarities are a little frightening almost. The fence height was another thing stressed to me, but I haven't had an issue yet, fingers crossed. Mine doesn't have the same excuse to be destructive as he is never alone, my wife and I work alternating shifts. Although I never really considered he still might have separation anxiety just from me. But he chews up socks, underwear, no shoes yet, legos, and a few other things. Having a second dog his energy level helps, although she isn't his size so he picks on her. Having him as a single dog would not be good. He did claw a hole through the drywall while we were on vacation though. We had two people lined up to pretty much be with them 24/7 but one sucked and so they were stuck in their confined area for much longer than they should have been. I was so pissed (at the dog-sitter, not the dog) I probably would have chewed through the wall too if I was him. They both dig a little bit which is frustrating as we are renting currently (part of what I mentioned about being a bad time for a husky, causes me a fair amt of stress) but its not nearly as bad as it could be so after I cool off I count myself lucky they don't dig craters.

A German Shepard was always high on my list too, but I like the medium build of the husky better while still being active, and the herders never really appealed to me. Labs and retrievers are too mainstream for me, but awesome dogs. Ironically, our other dog was a rescue mutt we got at 6 weeks old. We were told she was german shepard/black lab mix. She has the shepard ears, and is jet black, but she is now over a year old and full grown at 30lbs, so she must have something else in her as well. She is lanky for her size though and loves to run, just as fast as the husky. If I got another husky, which I might, I would want a considerably better setup. More land mostly, and a higher fence, and a dedicated yard area I didn/t care if they destroyed. That would alleviate about 90% of the stress I get from him.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

"I'm thinking I will probably go with a herding dog or a german shepherd on my next one but hopefully that won't be for a long time."

I've had German Shepherds for the last 20 years. Awesome hiking dogs, and can be great mtnb dogs depending on their drive and desire to work. My first GS was 100% reliable with recalls even on trails and he could run for miles. It took years of work to get him to that point, but it was worth it (especially after he went over an 8-foot fence to chase a dog). My current GS tires out on longer hikes and is 95% reliable, which means not reliable when it counts. He took off after two deer and once a dog goes into prey mode they are not going to hear you. The deers jumped a barbed wire fence, and he ran through it. He hit it so hard that he knocked out the fence posts and it was a minor miracle he wasn't seriously hurt. Until he is 100% I keep him on leash if there is any chance of wildlife and work with his recall on every hike. I also take him through rattlesnake aversion training each spring--much cheaper than a bite and hospital stay.

Both of your dogs look very cool.


----------



## happel (Apr 13, 2016)

It don't even really know how to try and improve his recall on the trail. It sounds like the first time he really takes off after something will be the wakeup call for me I guess. I didn't even know there was such a thing as rattlesnake aversion training, although we supposedly don't have rattlesnakes where I live.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Recall training involves a really long lead, lots of treats, and a clicker. You want the dog focused on you even on a trail with distractions. We trained my last GS with this method in a field full of prairie dogs! It was a rough thirty minutes until he decided to focus on me (think 100 lb GS wanting to kill the prairie dogs and the force he generated). Rattlesnake aversion classes are great. They use actual rattlesnakes, rattlesnake skins, and rattles in a can so the dog learns to avoid them by sight, sound, and smell. We have lots of rattle snakes in So. Ca. so it's worth it.



happel said:


> It don't even really know how to try and improve his recall on the trail. It sounds like the first time he really takes off after something will be the wakeup call for me I guess. I didn't even know there was such a thing as rattlesnake aversion training, although we supposedly don't have rattlesnakes where I live.


----------



## happel (Apr 13, 2016)

drich said:


> Recall training involves a really long lead, lots of treats, and a clicker. You want the dog focused on you even on a trail with distractions. We trained my last GS with this method in a field full of prairie dogs! It was a rough thirty minutes until he decided to focus on me (think 100 lb GS wanting to kill the prairie dogs and the force he generated). Rattlesnake aversion classes are great. They use actual rattlesnakes, rattlesnake skins, and rattles in a can so the dog learns to avoid them by sight, sound, and smell. We have lots of rattle snakes in So. Ca. so it's worth it.


So do you carry the clicker all the time, when your not training, and that's what you use to recall them?


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

We brought our GS to a trainer who specialized in search and rescue dogs. She had me let my dog go on the long lead and as he went to chase something or just wander off I would walk in the opposite direction, call him, and then give a hard tug with both arms and my body weight to get him to come to me. When he came, I would use the clicker and then give him a small treat. The first few times he darted for the prairie dogs or just wanted to go on his own. Slowly, he started to come right away when I called him or gave a slight correction, and then I would click and reward. After repetitions he was focused on me. He was ball-driven so every ten minutes we would stop and reward him with the ball when he did well. On hikes I would just carry the clicker and small treats and reward him for each recall, and I would do numerous recalls throughout each hike to keep him sharp. Doing the same process now with my current GS. I also use a prong collar for corrections. I know some people think they are cruel, but my last GS snapped 2 choke chains and my current GS responds well to the prong. It's not easy to have perfect recall, but I don't want my dog to get hurt or lost on the trails.


----------



## happel (Apr 13, 2016)

I have been trying to find relevant info to work with for awhile, but haven't had luck. I'm going to spend some time working on this. Who would have thought, come to a mtb forum for dog training advice.


----------



## Sarah Ireland (Jun 13, 2015)

When my dog sees the bikes come out she is ready to go. Jumps right in the car and she gets car sick. But if the bikes are on the car she is ready.

She is a shepherd mix and such a bad ass. We did 27 miles she kept up no problem. She is trained to stay back so she runs from behind. If she is in front and stops on the trail I yell GO GO and she is off before I have to stop. She is the best biking buddy. She moves over for other bikers too.





This was out long ride you can see her in the shadow taking a little rest.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Impressive, a real mtb dog, maybe some BC in the mix.


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sarah Ireland said:


> she gets car sick.


Mine does too. It is kind of heart-breaking, not to mention unpleasant for all of us...



wgscott said:


>


How do you deal with it?


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Tick harvesting this morning.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Cool shot, nice V!


----------



## maximoff (May 22, 2013)

Easy morning ride 









Regarding car sickness- first of all a dog should associate car with good things. At the beginning I just fed it near car (engine off) than by accident threw some snaks, cookies into it, a ball, tried to play in car etc. Than did similar with engine on. After it felt comfortable it is necessary to start prevent dog from going around the car while driving (I used seatbealt). I always took it to the place it loved to walk (positive connection the most important thing). At the back of the cr my girlfriend or father sit next to him. First only short rides. Never forced a dog to enter into the car. Now I can easily travel to vet, for a mountain trip etc. It takes time but it is worth it.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*More fat tires and stubby legs*









Been riding the 29er on fast, dry trails lately, which means that the short legged hound hasn't been out as much. Yesterday as I gathered up the bike and gear, she just planted herself in front of the door and gave me those sad eyes...so I busted out the fatty for some slower springtime exploring complete with croaking frogs, swampy meadows, wildflowers and a very happy hound dog.


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)

Odin and my new bike at the top of a climb earlier today.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sarah Ireland said:


> When my dog sees the bikes come out she is ready to go. Jumps right in the car and she gets car sick. But if the bikes are on the car she is ready.
> 
> She is a shepherd mix and such a bad ass. We did 27 miles she kept up no problem. She is trained to stay back so she runs from behind. If she is in front and stops on the trail I yell GO GO and she is off before I have to stop. She is the best biking buddy. She moves over for other bikers too.
> 
> ...


As bsieb said, "impressive a real mtb dog".

The way you describe her demeaner on the trail is identical to my old buddy Bandit. Unfortunately he passed a year ago. I should have collected some of his DNA and cloned him he was that awesome.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

A touching story and hopefully appropriate to this thread.

Mans best friend.

Dog is Buried After Heroically Saving Owner From Tiger


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sjmilin said:


> View attachment 1075990


Awesome shot! Your pooch is camouflaged perfectly.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Roxie loves her a dip in Sheetrock Tank on a lazy blue sky day!


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Does anyone take their dogs riding at night? I was out until after dusk to the point where I was struggling to see under the trees and they showed no sign of slowing down! Wondering how they'd go on a proper night ride


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

David R said:


> Does anyone take their dogs riding at night? I was out until after dusk to the point where I was struggling to see under the trees and they showed no sign of slowing down! Wondering how they'd go on a proper night ride


I take them all the time. They can see in the dark much better than we can.
Rudi always has a Nite Ez light on his collar, just because you never know.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Cheers! Great pic too, I bet they love the snow.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

David R said:


> Does anyone take their dogs riding at night? I was out until after dusk to the point where I was struggling to see under the trees and they showed no sign of slowing down! Wondering how they'd go on a proper night ride


Since about last October that is the only time both Huck and I get to go is at night. I started working seven days a week then and with the coming of Daylight Savings Time there was no daylight when I got off. Also now since it is summer and the Texas heat is here it is best to ride in the evenings or at night. 
I still can't keep him out of water though. Once we weren't even five minutes into a ride and the next thing I know he was already in the creek. Also him being part Bluetick Coonhound he will tree an occasional raccoon. That just adds entertainment to the ride. An added benefit to riding at night is there are less people on the trails.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Now I can finally get a dog as our house will be ready in a month or so. Thinking about adopting a retriever. Hopefully soon I'll post some pics up


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

Teddy the Goldendoodle.

What can I say about Teddy?

He has the passion. We are still in the learning phase as he is prone to running into immovable objects (trees), but we are making progress.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Awesome..... maybe a haircut around the eyes will help??


----------



## happel (Apr 13, 2016)

My mom has 3 golden doodles, one looked just liken that, and another one is growing up to look just like that. Interesting dogs, she got them in Eastern Washington. She gets them groomed regularly because their hair never stops growing, which is the trade off to no shedding.


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

*More summer fun*

Took a trip to Idaho for Memorial day weekend with the pup. He ran around 60-70 miles with me those 4 days, and had a blast!


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

madcatmini said:


> This is Leeloo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dogs reflect most truly, that which they receive.
You will be rewarded in the here-after with 70 eternal puppies for what you have done.


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

Zelda loves trail time


----------



## NoLungs! (May 20, 2016)

This is Spencer the Standard Poodle. Forget whatever you heard about poodles, this guy rips berms and charges lines with the best of 'em! He loses his sh*t whenever he sees me getting me bike gear out.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

NoLungs! said:


> This is Spencer the Standard Poodle. Forget whatever you heard about poodles, this guy rips berms and charges lines with the best of 'em! He loses his sh*t whenever he sees me getting me bike gear out.
> 
> View attachment 1077781


Standards are such cool dogs. I've hunted birds with one too - great field dogs and retrievers. Happy trails Spencer!


----------



## 802spokestoke (Jun 20, 2012)

Say Hi to Dot! aka little brown dog, dangerous dot, alligator lips, and Ms. Daht-ie (in a British accent, of course) 






















She's almost two, part jack rabbit, part dingo and fast as hell. Her hobbies include friendly trail stand-offs and barking at clip-ins. She's in rigorous drive training which is hard because she is very wiley and intensely independent but she loves to run so much it breaks my heart to leave her at home.


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Dot looks like ripper!


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Had a great ride with the dogs today (Stava link for the geeks; https://www.strava.com/activities/620857288), up until the end of the very last trail. There's about a kilometre of gravel road back to the carpark from the end of the trail, we stopped for a breather at the bottom (it's steep and super slippery at the moment, they were fine but I needed a moment to compose myself!) then I said "come on" and pedalled off back towards the car. The road dips a little and I picked up some speed, then settled into the climb expecting the dogs to quickly catch up, as usual.

Then I turned around and they were nowhere to be seen!

We had passed that way in the opposite direction at the start of the ride, I'm not sure if the scent of our previous trail confused them, or if took off too quick and didn't make sure they were following, or if they spotted something and got distracted. But they had gone. Fortunately, after about 20 minutes of back-and-forth I eventually found them, trotting back up the road towards the carpark not far from where we'd exited the trail, looking sheepish, soaking wet and much cleaner!

Lesson learned; ALWAYS make sure they're following you after a break!


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

First time that we had a fully successful ride together. She's only been partially off leash for walks and hikes so far. Today was fairly slow going, but that was more me taking it easy to monitor how she was doing. If it was up to her I think we would've gone about 10 times faster.

She definitely appears to have excellent "trail intuition", and I think she'll end up being a great trail buddy before too long.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

I am in So-Cal and 99% of the trails are dogs on leash only. How do you all deal with this?

My boy is about 5 months old and I hope getting ready to join me on some rides. We did some hiking the this past weekend off-leash and he did very good for a first timer. We did have one instance where bikers passed us, I had a hold of him as they past, once they got out of sight around a corner I let go of his collar and he was gone like a shot after them. The bikers came to a stop so I could catch up and grab him. We obviously have more training to do but he seems to like the bikes.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> I am in So-Cal and 99% of the trails are dogs on leash only. How do you all deal with this?
> 
> My boy is about 5 months old and I hope getting ready to join me on some rides. We did some hiking the this past weekend off-leash and he did very good for a first timer. We did have one instance where bikers passed us, I had a hold of him as they past, once they got out of sight around a corner I let go of his collar and he was gone like a shot after them. The bikers came to a stop so I could catch up and grab him. We obviously have more training to do but he seems to like the bikes.


You might consider starting out in places where you won't have so many distractions, then try busier places after he has learned to stay on track. Modeling ignoring other trail users by not slowing down helps make the point, and if you can ride with other WELL TRAINED trail dogs they can teach him as well. Choosing an appropriate breed of dog helps too, what is your dog like?


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I used to walk my dog in an off-leash area which even though it had trails it was mostly just a big field. My dog went through a period where she would chase mountain bikes but she never was threatening when she did it and she fairly soon just stopped doing it on her own. Maybe take him walking on a leash somewhere that has a lot of mixed traffic including bikes and have him get used to just having them go by like it's no big deal. Most of the trails I ride on have a fair amount of dogs and they all just ignore bikes.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

bsieb said:


> You might consider starting out in places where you won't have so many distractions, then try busier places after he has learned to stay on track. Modeling ignoring other trail users by not slowing down helps make the point, and if you can ride with other WELL TRAINED trail dogs they can teach him as well. Choosing an appropriate breed of dog helps too, what is your dog like?


His dad was Australian Shepherd. We were told Mom was shepherd mastif mix, I did not see much mastiff in the mom other than the coat though.

View attachment 1080509


He really did do well staying on track with out distraction. When he would roam a little ahead I would call his name and he would stop and wait. If we got past him, sniffing something pretty cool, he would look up and run up to us. The distractions, bikes and two runners were what he wanted to follow.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Try riding at sunrise.

Rudi steaming after a 20 mile dawn patrol.


----------



## NoLungs! (May 20, 2016)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> I am in So-Cal and 99% of the trails are dogs on leash only. How do you all deal with this?


Being out in the middle of nowhere is helpful!


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> I am in So-Cal and 99% of the trails are dogs on leash only. How do you all deal with this?


Most of the "big name" trails around here are leash-only as well. I stick to small, not-so-well-known trails when riding with the pup. It also helps her learn to stick by me without too many distractions.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

I haven't found many trails in So. CA where it is o.k. to have dogs off leash. You may be able to get away with it at Weir canyon, especially if you go really early or mid-week. However, Weir gets hot all summer, is exposed, and definitely has rattlesnakes. Being in So. CA., you may want to take your dog through rattlesnake aversion class. I do it every year--75 bucks for a class is better than thousands for medical treatment.



luvdabeach2001 said:


> I am in So-Cal and 99% of the trails are dogs on leash only. How do you all deal with this?
> 
> My boy is about 5 months old and I hope getting ready to join me on some rides. We did some hiking the this past weekend off-leash and he did very good for a first timer. We did have one instance where bikers passed us, I had a hold of him as they past, once they got out of sight around a corner I let go of his collar and he was gone like a shot after them. The bikers came to a stop so I could catch up and grab him. We obviously have more training to do but he seems to like the bikes.


----------



## Boyd (Oct 18, 2015)

Teach him to come when he's called. Lot of different ways to do that, but in my opinion,
Probably the most important thing for a dog to know.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. Typically when bikes pass us I make him sit, either on or off leash. 

I was told the Laguna Mtns are National Forest so he can be off leash up there also. Never been to Weir so may need to check it out this fall. Will likely look into the rattlesnake aversion also. I do need to work on recall with him. He was neutered Wednesday so no trails for this weekend hopefully get out again next week.


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

Here are all my boys with me at the lake with my family. Paddle boards and bikes.

Doberman, chiweenie, chow chow.

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Finally took the pup out with the bike. He did get distracted by a tarantula for a moment and slowed in front of the front wheel once but all together, IMO, he did great. He fell behind once but a quick call and he pinned his ears back and caught up. One concern is bikes in the opposite direction will he chase after them.









I think he was having fun. Of course he also was sprinting to see his best friend, my oldest son. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Mountain biking is Leela's absolute favorite thing in the world. She always has an ear-to-ear grin when she can run full-speed alongside me. Did our first mountain today and it went great. I was a little worried because it was her first time biking with other people and in areas that she's unfamiliar with, but she did amazingly.

We stopped for blueberries on the way up and she seemed to certainly enjoy that:





And at the top:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

It looks more like he's sprinting to pounce on that Tarantula.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

^^I just saw that yesterday, pretty funny.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mookie said:


> ^^I just saw that yesterday, pretty funny.


That's because I stole it from you.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

dirtjunkie said:


> that's because i stole it from you.


lol. :lol::lol:


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

So I posted a picture of my chocolate lab Toots earlier in this thread. She's a great trail dog and now she has a friend. I got Roxie a few days ago from a shelter. They said she is a Vizsla. Maybe the V experts can tell me. She looks like one but her ears seem rather short. Regardless she did great today on a 10 mile ride. Here's to many more miles with Roxie.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

There's definitely a lot of vizsla in that pic, but the black on the tail and around the mouth indicates there's something else in there too. What ever she is she's lovely [duh, of course, she's part-V!!] and I'm sure she'll reward you immensely for your decision to rescue her. Good work!!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Passion spent, a tired dog is a happy dog


----------



## CFH (Oct 27, 2015)

How did you guys get your dogs on the trails? I have a 8 month old German Shepherd that I plan on take on the trials in 3-4 months. Just worried of him running off...


----------



## kidd (Apr 16, 2006)

German shepherds commonly get hip displaysa. You shouldn't run him. Consult your vet


----------



## CFH (Oct 27, 2015)

From what I have studied and been told Hip dysplasia is considered a "multifactorial trait." Meaning that its genetic (shallow sockets) than something they just catch or developed. My shepherd comes from a line of OPA Certified hips and elbows dogs. Besides... ANY large breed dog can get hip dysplasia if its in there line of breeding. 

He can run...


----------



## kidd (Apr 16, 2006)

Sorry, as long as your educated about the lack of genetic diversity that can follow a breed.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

My last German Shepherd was close to 100 lbs, and he lived to 15 and 1/2 years of age with no hip issues. He hiked and mountain biked with me, and was nearly impossible to wear out until he got older. My current GS is great on hikes, but he is not built for trail running or mtnb. He is too stocky and overheats. It depends not only on the breed, but also the specific dog. Since GS take a couple of years to completely fill out, you might start slowly and not let him do any hard trails. A GS will go way past exhaustion in order to be at your side.

As for keeping him on the trails, unfortunately anything less than a 100% recall is a fail. If you live in an area with wildlife, or there are other hikers/riders on the trail, you can get in trouble quickly if your GS takes off. And many GS have a high prey drive. Locally we even had a trainer lose her search and rescue GS for 3 days when he took off after a deer. Find a good trainer and work with a long lead on hikes until he is ready to mtnb with you off lead.



CFH said:


> From what I have studied and been told Hip dysplasia is considered a "multifactorial trait." Meaning that its genetic (shallow sockets) than something they just catch or developed. My shepherd comes from a line of OPA Certified hips and elbows dogs. Besides... ANY large breed dog can get hip dysplasia if its in there line of breeding.
> 
> He can run...


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

I start all of mine on a leash. 
Keep them hungry and ride with your pockets full of ham.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kidd said:


> German shepherds commonly get hip displaysa. You shouldn't run him. Consult your vet


I highly agree with this.


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I highly agree with this.


It's a very individual thing. Getting a well bred dog will at least give you a little less likelihood of running into these congenital types of issues.

I've had two shepherds in my life that were highly active runners and would run for extended periods that never had displaysa issues, but at the same time have known people with shepherds that were fairly sedentary (for a high motor dog like a shepherd) and developed hip/joint issues (my personal opinion was these issues were caused by bad owners who let their dogs be fat and sedentary and not any genetic predisposition but people will make evidence of what the like).

It's a crap shoot with popular/high produced breeds, but good pedigree and breeding habits by the breeder are going to be about all you can do to have any control over it. Checking with your vet is definitely not a bad idea if you notice issues, but don't hold him back just because "the breed has a rep for bad hips" or whatever word of mouth stuff gets thrown around.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

kidd said:


> German shepherds commonly get hip displaysa. You shouldn't run him. Consult your vet


According to the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals, German Shepherds are the 39th most likely breed to have hip dysplasia (with roughly a 20% chance of getting it).


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

What better way to be the summer heat that jumping in a spring fed lake with your best riding buddies.

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## Pedalmunkee (Mar 25, 2016)

Whilst riding at Grand Targhee this weekend before the bluegrass festival i was heading up,& could hear a guy yelling at his dog,who seemed to not understand "COME".
I thought how much it sucks when a dog wont listen. 
I get to the ridge,& there is this beautiful golden lab about a year old with no tag panting like hell.The guy that was yelling shows up,& asks if he's my dog?
There's no water up where we were,& this boy is thirsty,& his heart was going a mile a second.
We realize there is no owner any where around,& calm the boy down.
The other guy pulls out his spare tube,& cuts/splits it into a leash,& we head back to the base area with a new buddy.We didn't find the owner,maybe the other guy took him home? I'm sure the dog ended up being ok.
The problem i have is that this beautiful companion was panic lost,& didn't know where to go,& was running himself into the ground trying to find his owner.
Very sad,& could have turned out much worse.
I hope the owner burned as much energy looking for him.
Kudos to the guy for altering his ride to help.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Chase someone's dog off and steal it, would be another way to look at it. I'll bet it's owner was pissed...


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

ncfisherman said:


> It's been awhile since I have visited this thread. Great to see all the dogs out on the trails.
> 
> I was able to get Max out to his favorite trail for a little while yesterday...here are a couple photos from the ride.


awesome pics!!


----------



## Pedalmunkee (Mar 25, 2016)

bsieb said:


> ^Chase someone's dog off and steal it, would be another way to look at it. I'll bet it's owner was pissed...


Sorry that's the way you read it.
We reported it to mountain patrol.
I'm sure it's all good now.
That dog was showing his passion looking for dad.
Just sucks he got so confused.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^If a stranger started yelling and chasing my dog, something similar might happen, is all I'm saying. Dog's pov.


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

Perhaps an appropriate time to remind of the obvious. Make sure your dog is collared, tagged with a current phone number, chipped, and the chip registration info is active and up to date.

I have been able to return a few found dogs with the help of these tools.


----------



## jk13 (May 21, 2012)

Got my buddy out on some new-to-him trails the other day. He has a sprinter's endurance like me so I take it easy and when his tongue hits the floor (like in the pic) we slowly make our way back to the truck with plenty of water breaks. 4 miles total, this picture is around mile 3. 
His hi-vis pack is empty, I carry everything.
And that's his tail, not his hip. Low light and odd angle.


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

There are a lot of beautiful dogs in this thread, and a lot of great pictures. 
I love my two Shih-Tzu and Shih-poo. They are small and would't really be good to run behind the bike. 
But I take them for a walks in the same park I ride.

I'm sure all of you try to keep ticks and fleas off your pups. 
I want to warn you about what I learned when doing some research. 
Please stay away from Bravecto. Read below:
https://www.change.org/p/bravecto-flea-tick-treatment-should-be-removed-from-the-market-without-delay


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^I don't give my dog any supplements or over the counter medication anymore, it's just too risky. I lost an exceptional 1 year old BC pup to what I suspect was in a spot type treatment.


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

Here are my two pups.

h

They don't go for a ride, but they're still awesome


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

Having fun playing around with this Prisma app, here's one from the last ride with the doggies:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

As much as i would love to have a dog on the trail, i think it is unfair to get the dogs into some situations where they can be hurt by being off leash. I would hate to have my dog get:

1. hit by another biker
2, kicked by a scared biker
3. attacked by some other animal
4. fall off of a cliff or embankment in the chase of an animal
5. lost
6. hit by cars if we are near roads

I don't like it when people keep their dogs off leashes in regular city parks either. I dated a Veterinarian for 13 years and saw ALL of the results of "leash negligence". I guess I see it this way....a dog is like a 2-3 year old child....would you let your 3 year old child just run amouk in the woods/park/parking lot etc? 

Just be careful!!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jimw said:


> Having fun playing around with this Prisma app, here's one from the last ride with the doggies:


this is a very cool pick....i might (with your permission) use this as a print. Are those guys red huskies? My huskies are only excited to go out in the cold. they are hibernating right now....


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Here's me with Roxie this past weekend.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> As much as i would love to have a dog on the trail, i think it is unfair to get the dogs into some situations where they can be hurt by being off leash. I would hate to have my dog get:
> 
> 1. hit by another biker
> 2, kicked by a scared biker
> ...


That's a pretty strong point and agree that a large number of people don't have a good down or come command but with that said I was able to work in the back country of Yosemite/ kings with my dog off leash and she mountain bikes with me on the trail with no issues. It's training and reward and not just let them run free hoping they come back.

I do have cattle dogs so it's a little easier

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

gooseberry1 said:


> That's a pretty strong point and agree that a large number of people don't have a good down or come command but with that said I was able to work in the back country of Yosemite/ kings with my dog off leash and she mountain bikes with me on the trail with no issues. It's training and reward and not just let them run free hoping they come back.
> 
> I do have cattle dogs so it's a little easier
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ohh..i had a GREAT little Australian Cattle dog. (The are sometimes called Blue Healers in the Southern US) She passed about 3 years ago, but was one of THE COOLEST dogs I ever had. She was a tank...my 3rd most favorite breed behind Huskies and Shepherds.

And to the no leash thing, I do realize a lot of people are lucky that there dogs never get hurt, but I am always more concerned about the things that are NOT in my control...like the "other guy", or traffic or other animals. My sister had a greyhound that she took on the AT and they did fine. I just tend to be overcautious with things.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Happy dogs!


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Ohh..i had a GREAT little Australian Cattle dog. (The are sometimes called Blue Healers in the Southern US) She passed about 3 years ago, but was one of THE COOLEST dogs I ever had. She was a tank...my 3rd most favorite breed behind Huskies and Shepherds.
> 
> And to the no leash thing, I do realize a lot of people are lucky that there dogs never get hurt, but I am always more concerned about the things that are NOT in my control...like the "other guy", or traffic or other animals. My sister had a greyhound that she took on the AT and they did fine. I just tend to be overcautious with things.


Yes they are great and so energetic









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

gooseberry1 said:


> Yes they are great and so energetic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look like good dudes!

This is Lamar, a black Pit & Lab mix. When we go for rides, he minds his own business and never strays... sometimes other owners who don't have leashes ought to have them because they aren't sometimes dog-friendly dogs. Which is so lame. 
Lamar is also a Therapy Dog.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

fatcat said:


> Those look like good dudes!
> 
> This is Lamar, a black Pit & Lab mix. When we go for rides, he minds his own business and never strays... sometimes other owners who don't have leashes ought to have them because they aren't sometimes dog-friendly dogs. Which is so lame.
> Lamar is also a Therapy Dog.


A busy dog is a good dog.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

fatcat said:


> Those look like good dudes!
> 
> This is Lamar, a black Pit & Lab mix. When we go for rides, he minds his own business and never strays... sometimes other owners who don't have leashes ought to have them because they aren't sometimes dog-friendly dogs. Which is so lame.
> Lamar is also a Therapy Dog.


That looks interesting! How does someone get their dog to be a therapy dog? That seems like something nice to do with my dogs and me and my daughter's time.

BTW my old roommate used to have a lab/pit mix. Such a loyal mixture of breed. I literally saw that dog stand between a stray dog and our cat, protecting our cat. Most amazing animal thing I'd ever seen! Also he was HUGE. Put me on my ass in a park one day when we were playing, lol. Just went right through my legs like a line backer.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

gooseberry1 said:


> Yes they are great and so energetic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep...hard at work!!!


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> yep...hard at work!!!


One of them is 16 so she has earned it but the other two are slackers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

And a few years ago










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

gooseberry1 said:


> And a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that little dog cart is cool. Where did you get that?


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

We don't run into too many people at dawn.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> that little dog cart is cool. Where did you get that?


That's a bob trailer with a pool floaty on it. I now have a foam pad attached to the bottom for more grip. It's good when you have long road sections to get back to the car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

gooseberry1 said:


> That's a bob trailer with a pool floaty on it. I now have a foam pad attached to the bottom for more grip. It's good when you have long road sections to get back to the car.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ah ha. He is a good boy (or tired out) to just sit patiently in the cart...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wow I've got some catching up to do in this thread as of late. Love this thread, and although this isn't dead on topic it does involve a dog I have now renamed Lucky.

Kudos to Cyclicious for originally posting it in another thread. I thought it had to be seen by all the dog lovers here abouts so I'm putting it here for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

It was a good weekend.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

LCdaveH said:


> It was a good weekend.
> View attachment 1092137


Beauty, Mastif?


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

jcd46 said:


> Beauty, Mastif?


Not really sure. I found her as a stray. Thinking pitbull/stafforshire/boxer/???

But she is 100% dog.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

LCdaveH said:


> Not really sure. I found her as a stray. Thinking pitbull/stafforshire/boxer/???
> 
> But she is 100% dog.
> 
> View attachment 1092152


No doubt, she looks huge, nice job on picking her up. 👍


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

He loves being with us. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

Thought I'd throw my dogs in this thread. I'll try to get some better ones of use biking together.

Sage and Olive are the original duo. Both just over 3 years old. Sage is a cattle dog/hound mix, while Olive is a Westie/Jack Russell mix. Both are good trail dogs, especially now that they have settled down past the puppy phase. Just need to keep on eye on Olive, her little legs only go so fast, so we rip the singletrack (which is generally slow and technical here) and cruise the double track.

Here they are this past winter, fatbiking some of our local trails. 








This was an epic day last summer in Ellicotville. It wasn't supposed to be a 25 km ride, but it turned out that way. Didn't hear a peep out of the dogs for the rest of the day, or much of the next.









Then we got Rudy last fall. He's an American Brittany from a long line of field trialing champions. 36lbs of lean running machine. He's a monster on the trail. Speed and endurance to spare. I couldn't drop him if I tried. I just can't stop cause he gets bored and switches into bird hunting mode.









Here is all three and Rudy on his first ride this past winter. We have a couple km of trail through our property that we snowshoe daily with the dogs. When the conditions get good, sometimes we'll go do a few laps on the fattie.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

So proud of my boy, Keep. He cruised 40 miles in 2 days on an overnight camping trip. Keys to success were keeping it to dog-trot speed, in-the-water breaks, daily woods walks, sometimes trailrides, and occasional unauthorized deer herding.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^That's great, he looks like a happy guy!


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

How far do you all ride with your dogs? Include the type of dog you ride with also.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> How far do you all ride with your dogs? Include the type of dog you ride with also.


10 miles with a two plus year old 35 pound healer. My 16 year old had done 20 plus in her younger years and more when I used the bob trailer.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> How far do you all ride with your dogs? Include the type of dog you ride with also.


Black lab mix. She's only about 9 months old now so I limit her to about 2 miles per ride. For every mile I ride I'd say she does at least 1.5 so she gets worn out pretty quick.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> How far do you all ride with your dogs? Include the type of dog you ride with also.


We ride everyday at dawn and most weekdays again after I get off work.
My V averages 20 miles a day weekdays and 30 weekends. The most I've ever taken him was 40. I think he could do more, but that's usually my max.









It's pretty flat here, lots of water and he's running on grass most of the time.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> How far do you all ride with your dogs? Include the type of dog you ride with also.


My German Shorthair Pointer mix and pit would both run 10 miles. Rarely pushed them farther when young. Now that she's 11 never over 2 miles and usually walking. Not far over 70 degrees, either so much more in winter. In summer to a lake.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Low Pressure said:


> We ride everyday at dawn and most weekdays again after I get off work.
> My V averages 20 miles a day weekdays and 30 weekends. The most I've ever taken him was 40. I think he could do more, but that's usually my max.
> 
> View attachment 1094048
> ...


He looks built! So awesome! I wish I could ride that much.
Jackson usually goes between 10-20 miles


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Roxie can run all day every day if necessary, but I don't ride that far (much over 20 miles) any more. Sometimes she goes on a second ride with others though.  

Not all dogs can do this, you need breeds that are runners... medium sized, light boned, athletic bodies. They need good nutrition, training, everything you need to be able do go that far. The ones that can are happy dogs! Start them young...


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

bsieb said:


> Not all dogs can do this, you need breeds that are runners... medium sized, light boned, athletic bodies. They need good nutrition, training, everything you need to be able do go that far. The ones that can are happy dogs! Start them young...


I agree 100%. 
I've learned to watch Rudi and can really tell how things effect his performance. Temperatures over 80 are really hard on him and we really take it easy. Injuries can take weeks or even months to heal.

He five and my fifth V. They usually can run pretty well into 8 or 9 and then they start to get injured or get some weird sickness, like Blastomycosis.

I like too ladder my dogs, because it's a lot easier to train a pup, when you already have a adult dog that does what you want. I would normally have gotten another pup by now, but I'm getting ready to move to Colorado next year and I'm going to add a pup to the pack then.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

By all means let them train their successor. I'm sure Rox will pass on her ability to run cows off the trail in front of me. She enforces a 30' clear zone, and learned to do it by listening to me talk about it, then taking her cue for the clear zone from my response, i.e. "good girl Rox" at the appropriate distance. Now she gets it and handles the matter intelligently. If you ride on public grazing land you appreciate this.


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

damn that viszla is ripped!


Low Pressure said:


> We ride everyday at dawn and most weekdays again after I get off work.
> My V averages 20 miles a day weekdays and 30 weekends. The most I've ever taken him was 40. I think he could do more, but that's usually my max.
> 
> View attachment 1094048
> ...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Low Pressure said:


> We ride everyday at dawn and most weekdays again after I get off work.
> My V averages 20 miles a day weekdays and 30 weekends. The most I've ever taken him was 40. I think he could do more, but that's usually my max.
> 
> View attachment 1094048
> ...


Lucky pup, he's doing what he was bred to do. Running in a bird dog is heaven and to be running in soft grassy wet conditions is perfect for him. As stated he is ripped and that's another thing that is natural with Viszlas. Although this guy looks like a body builder.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Unfortunately modern technology still can't capture just how muddy she was.









I think her favorite two things in the world are going for bike rides and rolling in the mud.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

First ride since spring for this majestic trail dog:
(she actually just caught the scent of something)










We never go during the summer, partly because she's a big wimp for anything warmer than 15C/60F, and partly because the trails are pretty sloppy May-September.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Good stuff everyone, keep them coming.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Kona goes with me on easier rides. Due to her nature she excels riding long stretches where she can hit a steady stride. She's good till about 80*f then you really have to watch her. Also if your not paying attention to her and the pace she will run till she's shot. Keep her paced and she will run steady for a long time. She has a short attention span and high prey drive if off lead but she will bikejorn no problem. I wish she would be better about sticking with me, I'd love to bring her on some single track off lead.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

newfangled said:


> First ride since spring for this majestic trail dog:
> (she actually just caught the scent of something)
> 
> 
> ...


I am with her...anything above 60F/15C sux!!!

what an awesome dog though! Just looking at the top pick makes me happy!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

dirtrider76 said:


> Kona goes with me on easier rides. Due to her nature she excels riding long stretches where she can hit a steady stride. She's good till about 80*f then you really have to watch her. Also if your not paying attention to her and the pace she will run till she's shot. Keep her paced and she will run steady for a long time. She has a short attention span and high prey drive if off lead but she will bikejorn no problem. I wish she would be better about sticking with me, I'd love to bring her on some single track off lead.
> 
> View attachment 1096616


Yeah. i could never ride with my huskies because they are so neurotic about getting off the trail..and same about the heat. I take then to the park in the fall and have them pull me on my rollerblades...which is scary sometimes once again, due to the distractions of squirrels etc. I might try taking them out this winter with me on the Krampus and see what happens. If they run off into the woods, i can at least see where they are going


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I am with her...anything above 60F/15C sux!!!


I guess you never rode in the South between April and October then.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Yeah. i could never ride with my huskies because they are so neurotic about getting off the trail..and same about the heat. I take then to the park in the fall and have them pull me on my rollerblades...which is scary sometimes once again, due to the distractions of squirrels etc. I might try taking them out this winter with me on the Krampus and see what happens. If they run off into the woods, i can at least see where they are going


She is awesome pulling the bike. She picked up on commands very quickly and doesn't care about the distractions as long as we are moving. Unhooked and loose in the yard I've seen her jump and grab birds taking off though. Your brave doing it on roller blades!


----------



## maximoff (May 22, 2013)

Happy dog is tired dog:thumbsup:


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Crappy phone pic:

McNab Collie, 2+ years old.

Untitled by jan nikolajsen, on Flickr

Found another one:

IMG_1705 by jan nikolajsen, on Flickr


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Cold morning at camp:

Image 10-5-16 at 08.56 by jan nikolajsen, on Flickr


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> Cold morning at camp:
> 
> Image 10-5-16 at 08.56 by jan nikolajsen, on Flickr


that pic is a "look into heaven"!!!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

dirtrider76 said:


> She is awesome pulling the bike. She picked up on commands very quickly and doesn't care about the distractions as long as we are moving. Unhooked and loose in the yard I've seen her jump and grab birds taking off though. *Your brave doing it on roller blades!*


...or stupid!!! 

ours would go after things on the ground, but never jumped for things in the air!!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> Crappy phone pic:
> 
> McNab Collie, 2+ years old.
> 
> ...


I sure like those collies...


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Wife and I took the pup out again. Not going to be a 20miler but we have fun 
He also saw his first deer. A big doe ran across about 30 feet in front of us. He started to go after it but came back when I called.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Leela sure had a lot of energy today. 3.6 miles, which doesn't sound like much but it's about as far as I'll let her go at this point. She tends to go full-tilt for pretty much the whole ride and hasn't quite figured out how to pace herself, so only shorter distances until she's a bit older.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

That chipmunk over there seems pretty interesting...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

GoldFly said:


> That chipmunk over seems pretty interesting...
> 
> View attachment 1101255


Great shot!


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

Gannett likes bike rides.


----------



## ReturnOfTheMTB (Nov 4, 2014)

Low Pressure said:


> We ride everyday at dawn and most weekdays again after I get off work. My V averages 20 miles a day weekdays and 30 weekends. The most I've ever taken him was 40. I think he could do more, but that's usually my max.
> View attachment 1094048
> It's pretty flat here, lots of water and he's running on grass most of the time.


 That dog is built like a stud, he must get all the *****es.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Someone suggested I cross post this video I made today in this thread, hope you enjoy, my buddy's dog Emmie rips in dirt and snow, great dog!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

^^^^^Sweet :thumbsup: Sweet pup and sweet trails :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LyNx said:


> ^^^^^Sweet :thumbsup: Sweet pup and sweet trails :thumbsup:


Awesome trail dog.

Where is this trail?


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

The trail is in south lake Tahoe, the two trails in this video are Armstrong Connector and Corral

Emmie is a great back country ski dog also


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Ursa, my 1 year old Rottweiler female - fast and agile. She absolutely loves it. We keep her lean and the rides in the 5-7 mile range.


----------



## SuperStang (Nov 19, 2014)

I've been jogging in our subdivision a couple of miles at a time over the last couple of weeks with Roxy so I decided to give her a shot at the wilderness today. She doesn't have the greatest recall, but overall she's a pretty decent dog. We went for a hike of about a mile and a half off-leash and she did such a great job that I turned around and pulled the bike out of my truck

We only did a few miles, but if this ride was indicative at all of the way she is going to ride with me then we're certainly going to have a lot of fun riding for the next ten years! She steadily stayed right behind my rear wheel for about 95% of the time. Coming down A-line at Mt. Penn she couldn't keep up, but she's only 9 months old and I'm sure she'll get much faster! The only other time that she wasn't right at my rear wheel was in the two pics above and that is when she was distracted by some hikers and got off course.

It was such a fun ride and an awesome foundation to build off of! I'm stoked!


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Leela found a... erm.... prize(?) on today's adventure.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Ursa's turning into quite the trail dog. I've had rotties for years, and for the most part, they make great hiking and camping companions, great around kids, but are generally a lazy breed. Never have been able to get any to like riding until now. We also have a rottie/australian shepherd mix - got him thinking it would mitigate for some of the laziness of the rottie, and we'd have a riding buddy. Not so much, he's the laziest of the bunch. Ursa here, is different. She's all go, light, lean and fast. It was a blast watching her skid and drift through snowy corners at speed yesterday. Fun little girl.


----------



## a250gpguy (Apr 7, 2013)

https://www.givinggrid.com/DGDR/8938876/?status=complete

For a good cause....This shelter needs to raise it's donations for next year to continue filling the need! My buddies lady works there..

Thanks for helping if you do

Ch

sent from knee deep in snow


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Yesterday


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

We don't do much running in the summer except at the beach; she will tag along as I fat bike through the snow for a mile or two.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mileslong said:


> View attachment 1111194
> 
> 
> We don't do much running in the summer except at the beach; she will tag along as I fat bike through the snow for a mile or two.


great dog!!!! I just lost my Shepherd of 14 years last week. Very sudden, but she was pretty sturdy up to the end. First time I have been without dogs in 35 years. Very rough

hug all you dogs extra long today!!!


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

sXeXBMXer said:


> great dog!!!! I just lost my Shepherd of 14 years last week. Very sudden, but she was pretty sturdy up to the end. First time I have been without dogs in 35 years. Very rough
> 
> hug all you dogs extra long today.
> 
> My condolences, nice looking girl. What was her name ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

Slowhead said:


> sXeXBMXer said:
> 
> 
> > great dog!!!! I just lost my Shepherd of 14 years last week. Very sudden, but she was pretty sturdy up to the end. First time I have been without dogs in 35 years. Very rough
> ...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*My Abominable Snowdog*

"Keeper"


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Slowhead said:


> sXeXBMXer said:
> 
> 
> > great dog!!!! I just lost my Shepherd of 14 years last week. Very sudden, but she was pretty sturdy up to the end. First time I have been without dogs in 35 years. Very rough
> ...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Forster said:


> Slowhead said:
> 
> 
> > That's always a sucky deal. After we lost our Lab we were in two camps, my son and I wanted another dog immediately because the house seemed empty, my wife never wanted to go through that again (and she has cats). We ended up adopting a 3-year-old Husky at the local shelter. Our best dog to date.
> ...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mtbxplorer said:


> "Keeper"
> View attachment 1111386


so jealous!! nothing better than snow on your beard


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Nice! Being a female, I had not thought of it that way.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Love the freshie snow hop... Boing..boingboingboing: )


----------



## Mr_Peepers (Mar 27, 2012)

Last ride of 2016.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

It's been a hard week but I lost my partner of 15 years. Gooseberry the pocket rocket crossed the bridge and is searching for the fun of it and running Gooseberry mesa









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

gooseberry1 said:


> It's been a hard week but I lost my partner of 15 years. Gooseberry the pocket rocket crossed the bridge and is searching for the fun of it and running Gooseberry mesa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel for ya. I lost my 14 year old German Shepherd a month ago, and my 13 year old Siberian Husky back in April. They go on to wait for us though! For me, it is the firs ttime in 30 years without dogs. Still rough, but plan on getting another Husky and Shepherd when I move into my new house this Spring.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

run on Goose, have fun on the other side buddy


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

This is my 3 year old Beauceron Prince.
Loves to go on a ride.
Here some sunny pics from a singlespeed trip in the south of France, last summer.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm pretty lucky I still have these monsters









I wish it dry up so we could ride

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

^^^yeah it is definitely better to have some around when you lose one. Helps the healing process


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

thasingletrackmastah said:


> This is my 3 year old Beauceron Prince.
> Loves to go on a ride.
> Here some sunny pics from a singlespeed trip in the south of France, last summer.


My in laws are from the se part of France and I have yet to go but hope to this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Slowhead said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! Her name was Udo...after Udo Dierkschnieder, the lead singer of Accept. When she was a pup, she would scream a lot as we were kennel training her. our neighbor would compare her to a heavy metal singer. I thought German Shepherd + heavy metal = Udo Dierkschnieder
> ...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bamwa said:


> sXeXBMXer said:
> 
> 
> > I remember Udo from Headbanger's Ball in the day.
> ...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Quick trailride with Keep before work. That's his Garmin GPS tracker on the bars. He's got priors. That speck is him, he likes to run in front and keep alert for wildlife. He was a good boy yesterday though; thought he might be off on a flyer when he got over 100 yards away, but he zoomed back when I whistled (second pic).


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

@mtbxplorer that's awesome. My dog is part whippet and a major flight risk so unfortunately I have to keep him in fenced areas. He does get to stretch his legs on a couple of fenced acres I have access to, but no MTB.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

sXeXBMXer said:


> bamwa said:
> 
> 
> > oh yeah...back when Mtv was good...waaayyyyy back when.....
> ...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

My young wolfhound x deerhound, Ben.

He's a year old. Big, strong, fast, and also a sensational guard dog.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Trixxy the maniac trail runt


----------



## friedhouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Kupo is our dog and man does she love the trails. Ive got tons of pictures on the trails with her, but this is my first video I made of us together on the trails.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fried, great video. Is your pup rattlesnake trained? 

I know the temps right now out there the snakes are in hibernation. But later in the day if it gets warm enough they will come out. My pup has since passed away but whenever I took him in rattlesnake prone areas it was always during colder winter months.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^How do you train a dog for rattlesnakes?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bsieb said:


> ^How do you train a dog for rattlesnakes?


There are dog training rattlesnake schools in desert regions. They de-venom rattlesnakes and teach dogs to stay clear when they see a snake and hear that sound.

Having spent many years in SoCal / San Diego which is huge rattlesnake habitat outside of the main city. There are schools that do this.

I'm guilty as charged running my little buddy in questionable temperatures in huge rattlesnake country. I was lucky he never had an encounter that I knew about. I knew of dogs that received strikes. Some made it but others didn't. That's why he only went with me during cold temps, cold enough I knew the Rattlers weren't out. But you never know, they could even be out in the low 50's.

I tried to hold back from taking him above 53 degrees to be safe. Early mornings in winter in So.Cal. winter months. I've seen rattlers out in 56 degree temps. And I've had him out pushing that personal limit. even though most statistics state they are active at 65 or higher. Better to be safe than sorry. I can't imagine going through the loss of your little buddy due to selfish human behavior. Putting him / her in that situation. If you live in a desert region and want to run your dog via bike in this terrain, I can't strive enough the importance of putting them in a school like this.


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is my lab on his first night ride! I was impressed that he stayed with me instead of taking off with the bunnies that shot out across our path.


----------



## friedhouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your pup man...I did take her to a rattlesnake class about 15months ago. Think she is due to a refresh course though just in case. We have been riding out in Las Vegas for about 4 years now and only have seen 1 green Mohave on the trails, but once is enough for me. Hope to never see one again. I usually only take the dog out in the winter when it cools, but if I do take her out in the summer, its like 430am....so naturally that doesn't happen often lol


----------



## friedhouse (Sep 13, 2012)

It acutally pretty neat. They do use shock collar treatment on them, but I would rather have that done to my dog than her be interested in a Green Mohave. They had separate situations for the dogs. Some rattle snake shed skin for the dogs to get the scent of associate the pain of shock with the scent as well as the rattle. Then they bring in a live rattler and if the dogs peak interest and move to have a sniff, they get a shock as well. So just associating pain with the sound and smell of the snake. I wasn't personally in there during the session, just the techniques they were telling me when I dropped her off for the class.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Did the snake avoidance on Goose for SAR and will do it on Sophie once I find one I trust it's a must 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

friedhouse said:


> Sorry to hear about your pup man...I did take her to a rattlesnake class about 15months ago. Think she is due to a refresh course though just in case. We have been riding out in Las Vegas for about 4 years now and only have seen 1 green Mohave on the trails, but once is enough for me. Hope to never see one again. I usually only take the dog out in the winter when it cools, but if I do take her out in the summer, its like 430am....so naturally that doesn't happen often lol


Not sure who that was directed at. My pup passed away but not from a snake bite. I was just relaying on to those unaware that these rattlesnake avoidance courses do exist in desert regions. Highly worth it if you plan on putting your dog at risk by running him in rattlesnake habitat.


----------



## henrikh (Jul 6, 2009)

screamingbunny said:


> View attachment 1114193
> 
> 
> Trixxy the maniac trail runt












Just did a quick double take


----------



## Boyd (Oct 18, 2015)

My pups have snake training, snake vaccine, and I carry Benadryl in my pack.
The training has kept him from sniffing one snake, he's due for a refresher.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

No passion yet, got 10 month before she will be ready to hit the trails.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

terrasmak said:


> No passion yet, got 10 month before she will be ready to hit the trails.


Beauty! She looks baffled at the long wait 👍


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2017)

terrasmak said:


> No passion yet, got 10 month before she will be ready to hit the trails.


 Black and tan GSD?


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Forster said:


> Black and tan GSD?


Mom is a sable, dad is a red. She looks like a red sable with som tan


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Nothing like "New Pup Day". What agreat look in her face!! Just lost my 14 year old Shepherd. Cant wait to get a new one! You are lucky.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

Teddy is tearing up the trails while I ride and he loves it!. He is an F1B golden doodle (75% poodle). At 78lbs and 5'-6" tall standing on his back legs, Teddy is considered large for the breed. Before we got Teddy, I had no idea how athletic the poodle breed is. He has amazing aglilty and endurance.


----------



## kosayno (Sep 7, 2006)

When my German Shepherd mix died two years ago I swore I was never getting another dog. Well, my wife has been constantly been talking about getting another dog so I finally gave in two months ago. Turns out that was the best thing for me right now.

I'm a little ashamed to admit this because I used to worship mountain biking, but in the last couple of years my passion has slowly faded. Now with my new 1 year old Red Heeler mix, I have found the motivation to get back to the trails. Although I can't get out as much as I want to, I keep looking forward to our Monday rides together.

We started out on smaller rides but have stepped it up lately. She's an awesome trail dog. Did a 20 mile ride last week and 21 miles today. When I can't mtb, I'm even motivated to go running again around the neighborhood instead of just being lazy and unproductive. Amazing what having a dog can do for your mental and physical health!


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

good story. dogs are so wonderful. can't help but be curious about your "bamboo" bike though. what's the story behind it?


----------



## kosayno (Sep 7, 2006)

nhodge said:


> good story. dogs are so wonderful. can't help but be curious about your "bamboo" bike though. what's the story behind it?


No special story, just a hobby. Been building bamboo road and mt bikes for friends and family for seven years now. There's just a level of satisfaction I get from riding what I build The whole family's riding them now.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

Alright! very impressive!



kosayno said:


> No special story, just a hobby. Been building bamboo road and mt bikes for friends and family for seven years now. There's just a level of satisfaction I get from riding what I build The whole family's riding them now.
> View attachment 1126605
> View attachment 1126603


----------



## SuperStang (Nov 19, 2014)

Are you all doing anything special for your dog's paws? I only average about 5-6 miles with my pup who is just over a year old and it seems like her paws are getting ripped up pretty badly. What can I do to prevent them from getting beat up so badly? Her paws were bleeding tonight after a 5 mile ride. It pains me to say it because she absolutely loves to go with me, but if this continues she's gonna have to stay at home


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

SuperStang said:


> Are you all doing anything special for your dog's paws? I only average about 5-6 miles with my pup who is just over a year old and it seems like her paws are getting ripped up pretty badly. What can I do to prevent them from getting beat up so badly? Her paws were bleeding tonight after a 5 mile ride. It pains me to say it because she absolutely loves to go with me, but if this continues she's gonna have to stay at home


My dog doesn't have any problems like that here in North Texas but you might give Pawz dog booties a try.

https://www.amazon.com/pawz-dog-boots/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:pawz dog boots


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

I like the ruffwear dog booties: Dog Boots | Superior Paw Protection and Comfort | Ruffwear

I used them last summer in Lake Tahoe after my German Shepherd tore his pad on some jagged rocks. The booties protected the injury and his feet for the rest of the trip. When you first put them your dog will probably walk funny (like a horse), but my dog got used to them quickly and never had any issues on hikes or during mtnb. Just make sure to get the right size and put them on pretty tight so they don't slip off. Cool dog by the way!



SuperStang said:


> Are you all doing anything special for your dog's paws? I only average about 5-6 miles with my pup who is just over a year old and it seems like her paws are getting ripped up pretty badly. What can I do to prevent them from getting beat up so badly? Her paws were bleeding tonight after a 5 mile ride. It pains me to say it because she absolutely loves to go with me, but if this continues she's gonna have to stay at home
> 
> View attachment 1128672
> View attachment 1128673
> View attachment 1128674


----------



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

Dog out for a ride on the weekend.. Finally had some rain, so she had a water hole to drink/cool off in.


----------



## SuperStang (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys, I am going to look into the booties. I was looking at her cuts this morning and it looks like it is her actual leg that is cut open just below the dew claw(which she doesn't have) on both of her front legs. All of her paws seem to look really good. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

You can find patterns on line, I'd use old inner tube for the sole and nylon for the upper. I had a pattern for one piece leather booties you could make out of innertube, I'll have to see if I can still find it.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

SuperStang said:


> Thanks for the advice guys, I am going to look into the booties. I was looking at her cuts this morning and it looks like it is her actual leg that is cut open just below the dew claw(which she doesn't have) on both of her front legs. All of her paws seem to look really good. Thank you.


Careful with boots, they will keep the pads tender. I would only use a boot to temporarily protect an injured pad. Sounds like not an issue, let her run, enjoy!


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

We thought about boots for our dog but decided against it. Her paws just needed to toughen up a bit, which they did. She does occasionally get cuts on her legs because she likes to cut through the woods and run through trees and branches. We just monitor them and make sure she's not chewing at them. Nothing major; they tend to heal up on their own and she's good to go. Our vet has never shown any concern with it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

GoldFly said:


> We thought about boots for our dog but decided against it. Her paws just needed to toughen up a bit, which they did. She does occasionally get cuts on her legs because she likes to cut through the woods and run through trees and branches. We just monitor them and make sure she's not chewing at them. Nothing major; they tend to heal up on their own and she's good to go. Our vet has never shown any concern with it.


Yep, the only way to toughen a dog up for this kind of recreation is to allow the pads and the dog to toughen up. It's a natural thing. Using boots promotes tender pads.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I dated a Veterinarian for 13 years. Our dogs (German Shepherds) hiked with her alot. She also said to only use pads to protect a current injury, or if you are in terrain where there are needles or sharp rocks. Young ones just have to callous over. 

The only other time for boots was in the cold. We had Shepherds and Huskies and the lived outside...meaning that they always prefered to be out in the cold....we didn't leave them out.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

My Husky only wants inside if its hot out. Cold, snow, windy, rain she wants outdoors.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

dirtrider76 said:


> My Husky only wants inside if its hot out. Cold, snow, windy, rain she wants outdoors.


yep. Our huskies would stay out all night in the winter many times. In the snow, they would dig out a bowl in the snow and lay in it. Sometimes would wake up to them completely covered in new snow in the bowl. Happy as clams!

In the heat, they are right near the AC vents in the house...just like me


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

End of the ride storm rolling in.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cerpindicular said:


> End of the ride storm rolling in.


And the look of concern. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)

It's been a while since I have been on these forums and this is the first thread I checked to update. Love all the pictures. I may or may not have already uploaded some of these before in this thread but here's my trail dog - a siberian husky named Odin. He actually just turned three a week ago today (on March 31st).

Probably average around seven to ten miles a trip and his longest was around twenty-five. Being an arctic breed living in the desert, I always have to be mindful of the heat. He also can't keep up with my descending speed but will always be trying to catch up when I lose him.

He's slightly camouflaged behind me in one of the shots.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sjmilin said:


> It's been a while since I have been on these forums and this is the first thread I checked to update. Love all the pictures. I may or may not have already uploaded some of these before in this thread but here's my trail dog - a siberian husky named Odin. He actually just turned three a week ago today (on March 31st).
> 
> Probably average around seven to ten miles a trip and his longest was around twenty-five. Being an arctic breed living in the desert, I always have to be mindful of the heat. He also can't keep up with my descending speed but will always be trying to catch up when I lose him.
> 
> ...


beautiful dog!! My most favorite breed!!! grew up with at least 2 huskies in the house at all times. Wish I could have had mine run with me while I rode, but they were never good off leash dogs. We lost our last one about a year ago and this is the first time in 47 years we have not had one in the house. That will change this summer though!

Ours were NEVER that active in the summer...humid summers of Central Ohio...but in the winter, they would never come in the house!


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> beautiful dog!! My most favorite breed!!! grew up with at least 2 huskies in the house at all times. Wish I could have had mine run with me while I rode, but they were never good off leash dogs. We lost our last one about a year ago and this is the first time in 47 years we have not had one in the house. That will change this summer though!
> 
> Ours were NEVER that active in the summer...humid summers of Central Ohio...but in the winter, they would never come in the house!


He's my first and only husky. I've always had pits and pit mixes and I was originally looking for a GSD - wanted to get a rescue, but all of the shelters that had GSDs were too vicious and unfit for adoption. The idea was to get a dog that could keep up with mountain biking and somebody suggested a husky. Craigslist found me what was essentially a backyard breeder on a farm - no papers, but I saw both parents and his pack of siblings and got him for $300.

I had no idea what I was in for with a husky and am not sure if I will get another one... the puppy months were brutal. He still struggles with recall and some might say that I am a negligent dog owner because of it but he does not pester people or dogs on the trails and stays within eye-sight, so I feel comfortable with our routine. We've easily done a few thousand miles of trail and the only incident I've had on trail was when he went off after a pack of deer and disappeared for thirty minutes before coming back with his tongue hanging out the side of his mouth, completely exhausted, with me freaking out thinking that I'd lost him.

When he was six months old, he discovered that he could jump the four-feet fence that I had in my yard (which I ended up raising to eight feet). He would take himself hiking around the neighborhood and had huge issues with his recall then and wouldn't come back in to the house, I had to drive around the neighberhood with him chasing me until he wore himself out a few times during those puppy months.

Now at three years though we don't have any of those struggles and the only issue he has is that he gets some type of separation anxiety if left unattended in the house -- he'll chew mattresses, couches, even chewed through a hollow door and made himself a doggy door once. He has to be left in the yard if nobody is home and has no issues in the yard but can NEVER be left in the house unattended. Crates don't work either because he breaks out of them.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sjmilin said:


> He's my first and only husky. I've always had pits and pit mixes and I was originally looking for a GSD - wanted to get a rescue, but all of the shelters that had GSDs were too vicious and unfit for adoption. The idea was to get a dog that could keep up with mountain biking and somebody suggested a husky. Craigslist found me what was essentially a backyard breeder on a farm - no papers, but I saw both parents and his pack of siblings and got him for $300.
> 
> I had no idea what I was in for with a husky and am not sure if I will get another one... the puppy months were brutal. He still struggles with recall and some might say that I am a negligent dog owner because of it but he does not pester people or dogs on the trails and stays within eye-sight, so I feel comfortable with our routine. We've easily done a few thousand miles of trail and the only incident I've had on trail was when he went off after a pack of deer and disappeared for thirty minutes before coming back with his tongue hanging out the side of his mouth, completely exhausted, with me freaking out thinking that I'd lost him.
> 
> ...


Well, your first "roadblock" was the "backyard breeder". Dogs from operations like this are usually neurotic due to inbreeding etc...

How old was he when you got him? Many times the backyard breeders take them away from the mother too early and isolate them right away. This will lead to socialization and other behavioral issues. They are definitely an active breed when young, and you have not been through anything that other s have been through. Sounds like the current seperation issues are probably from the thing I mentioned above. Ours were also jumpers and diggers when they were young as well, and you just had to be aware and proactive. I also had the same "puppy issues" with many of the German Shepherds that we have had....spastic, chewy etc...sort of like kids.

I wish mine would have been able to run with me. It terrified me when they would get out of the yard, and be gone for hours on end. there was no catching them. I was always worried that they would end up on one of the busy roads around here and get hurt

Glad to hear that he is mellowing out. we were never able to get ours crate trained, but were lucky that they did not do that kind of destruction. We would leave them with heir Nyla-Bones and they would be alright, but preferred to be outside as well.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

screamingbunny said:


> View attachment 1132562


I suddenly want to sniff the air and howl. I don't know why.....


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Well, your first "roadblock" was the "backyard breeder". Dogs from operations like this are usually neurotic due to inbreeding etc...
> 
> How old was he when you got him? Many times the backyard breeders take them away from the mother too early and isolate them right away. This will lead to socialization and other behavioral issues. They are definitely an active breed when young, and you have not been through anything that other s have been through. Sounds like the current seperation issues are probably from the thing I mentioned above. Ours were also jumpers and diggers when they were young as well, and you just had to be aware and proactive. I also had the same "puppy issues" with many of the German Shepherds that we have had....spastic, chewy etc...sort of like kids.
> 
> ...


I don't think he was separated too early, when I got him, he was in a huge outdoor kennel that he lived in along with a dozen other huskies. Met his grandmother, mother, dad, siblings, aunts, uncles.. it was one massive husky pack that lived outside. The guy was building a house and lived in a trailer with the outdoor dog kennel, as well as lots of chickens and pigs. The grandmother had apparently escaped from the kennel once and had herself a chicken feast so he had to put electric wiring around the dog kennel.

I think a lot of the early issues were probably just my inexperience with the breed but thankfully he's outgrown everything other than the chewing if left inside.

Here's a shot from the halfway point of a 13.5 mile ride we did yesterday.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Hit the trails with Leela and the new derailleur today. Hopefully this one can steer clear of sticks.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

GoldFly said:


> Hit the trails with Leela and the new derailleur today. Hopefully this one can steer clear of sticks.
> 
> View attachment 1135113


funny that many people can't see the trail in that pic....


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)

Odin cooling off after a climb. 

"Dry pond" in Reno, Nevada. It's not so dry this year...

For some comparison, the second shot with the bike is the same area last year... man, we had a good winter!!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sjmilin said:


> Odin cooling off after a climb.
> 
> "Dry pond" in Reno, Nevada. It's not so dry this year...
> 
> For some comparison, the second shot with the bike is the same area last year... man, we had a good winter!!!


that is like looking into my own version of heaven!


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

sXeXBMXer said:


> funny that many people can't see the trail in that pic....


Yeah, it's there but it's pretty gnarly; basically just nonstop rocks of various sizes to climb over. I usually have to walk the majority of it.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Ursa on Ginormous.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

lol yeah he does look a bit worried.


----------



## CleoraFields (May 5, 2017)

I don't have dog, but now after reading all your experience I will surely think about it.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

My dog frolicking on our short morning ride a trail we built last year so that such rides are possible.


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)

Argh! My Siberian Husky trail dog that I often post pictures of on this thread got into a dog fight yesterday while we were riding. I was descending and a buddy was waiting for me at the bottom, he shouted up and asked me if my dog was neutered while he was standing there with another rider who had two dogs. I said he is, and the other guy let his dogs loose who ran up to my dog.

Next thing I know, one of his two dogs and my dog are fighting. I go to try and grab my dog and the other dog locks onto my right calf in the crossfire for a good minute or two while I'm basically just screaming and unable to get the dog off me while my buddy and the other dog owner run up.

Really unfortunate situation, my leg is mangled but hopefully should heal. The other dog owner is paying the urgent care bills. I guess they don't stitch dog wounds because it creates a larger risk of infection but I'm now on crutches and an anti-biotic and 5 mg of hydrocodone for ten days. Both dogs are fine... not sure if I'm going to be bringing my dog when I finally am able to ride again.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2017)

Yikes! In 54 years my only dog bite came from puling another 
Husky off my Husky. She couldn't win a fight with a rabbit, so I was pretty concerned. I faired better than you though, just a few small holes in my left hand. Hope your healing goes quickly.


----------



## SuperStang (Nov 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear that @sjmilin. I just got bit by a black lab about 2 weeks ago though not nearly as severely as you!! Mine was just a grab and go and luckily my dog was not with me. It hurt like crazy for about a week or so and it's still swollen. The dog was on a leash too, but the owner didn't have the strength to hold him back. It was an older dude that recently had a stroke and the lab was just to much dog for him.


----------



## SuperStang (Nov 19, 2014)

This is from my last outing with Roxy where we did seven miles. She had been coughing though for the last few weeks so I haven't ridden with her combined with the fact that I had been away for a bit, but she hasn't been coughing lately so I decided to take her out for a small spin and she did great for the first 6 miles. The last mile she just started coughing like crazy, which the wife and I had thought was allergies.

She was slow to finish the run, which I realized that she'd be tired since she hadn't been on a trail for about a month. The concerning thing though is that after the run she was breathing very hard for about 5 hours afterwards. It wasn't fast breathing, just very hard, almost deliberate breaths. I have an appointment to take her to the vet next week and I'll speak to him about this, but it worries me.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sjmilin said:


> Argh! My Siberian Husky trail dog that I often post pictures of on this thread got into a dog fight yesterday while we were riding. I was descending and a buddy was waiting for me at the bottom, he shouted up and asked me if my dog was neutered while he was standing there with another rider who had two dogs. I said he is, and the other guy let his dogs loose who ran up to my dog.
> 
> Next thing I know, one of his two dogs and my dog are fighting. I go to try and grab my dog and the other dog locks onto my right calf in the crossfire for a good minute or two while I'm basically just screaming and unable to get the dog off me while my buddy and the other dog owner run up.
> 
> ...


that sucks...for both you and the dog! I dated a Veterinarian for 13 years and the one thing i learned was not to get inbetween two dogs in that situation. What she said to do was to squirt both dogs with water...it will usually distract them, and then you can grab them. We were witness to many dog fights when we would go to the park with our dogs, and the water thing almost always worked. Also another reason why I never let my dogs off leash anywhere. I never trust the other guy to have trained their dogs correctly...

I hope you heal quick, and am glad that the dog is alright. I see soooo many off leash dogs when I ride my trails and I am always worried that I am either going to hit them with my bike, or have to kick them to keep me safe..


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> that sucks...for both you and the dog! I dated a Veterinarian for 13 years and the one thing i learned was not to get inbetween two dogs in that situation. What she said to do was to squirt both dogs with water...it will usually distract them, and then you can grab them. We were witness to many dog fights when we would go to the park with our dogs, and the water thing almost always worked. Also another reason why I never let my dogs off leash anywhere. I never trust the other guy to have trained their dogs correctly...
> 
> I hope you heal quick, and am glad that the dog is alright. I see soooo many off leash dogs when I ride my trails and I am always worried that I am either going to hit them with my bike, or have to kick them to keep me safe..


That's exactly what my mom said when I was talking to her about it later.. she said "why did you get in between them?!? you need to spray/throw water at them"

Lesson learned.

Per google, another method I found but it would require both owners to know, is to grab the dogs by the hind legs and "wheelbarrow" them away from each other.

.... this sucks so bad. I'm like tripping out in my head that there may be muscle damage, the most pain that I get is when I am using the gas pedal / brake pedal in my car. Went back to UC today because they do three free wound inspections and they changed the bandage and said it looks good but to come in again tomorrow. Couldn't guarantee that I don't have any muscle damage but they think the pain is just because I'm still swollen / muscle bruised in addition to the various punctures.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sjmilin said:


> That's exactly what my mom said when I was talking to her about it later.. she said "why did you get in between them?!? you need to spray/throw water at them"
> 
> Lesson learned.
> 
> ...


funny that you mentioned the wheelbarrow thing....when any of my Huskies would latch on to something (usually long dead animal bodies or some piece of garbage they found in the weeds) I would do the exact same thing... just grab their hind quarters. I wouldn't even have to do it hard, but it would make them drop whatever it was and turn towards me. If I did it too hard they would snap, but not bite. I don't think I would do that in a fight though because they are going to lash out no matter what.

You will be riding again, just don't push it. The pain reminds me of when I get hit in the calves with hockey pucks, or slashed with sticks. IT is painfull cause of the swelling and impact. I have the same thing...hard to manipulate the car pedals...after those injuries


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

That's a bummer. What breed was the dog that bit you?

My V is very non confrontational with other dogs. He just wants to run.
Only problem I ever had was coming home from a night ride on a very moon lit night, I turned off our lights. I could see great out in the open, but when we got under the canopy of the trees, apparently it wasn't good enough. I just missed a guy out walking his dog at the last second.
But the dogs were startled enough, that they started to fight.

We got them separated quickly just by calling them, but my V had shot his anal gland and stunk to high heaven.

Here he is this morning.


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)

I think the dog was a pure "airedale" terrier. 

I'm not tripping out about the muscle damage that I initially was concerned with, but I have developed a lump. This is day ten post bite and I just took my last antibiotic. I have been off the bandages for about four days and didn't notice the lump until day two off of them... was only on crutches for the first three and I am not really in any pain now outside of what would be expected from punctures healing. Pretty sure that I could ride now if I wasn't fearful of breaking off scabs.

Going to go into urgent care in a day or two and have the lump looked at to see if it needs to be drained or something but it doesn't seem to be getting any bigger and I am hoping that it is just muscle trauma that will resolve itself. I'm no doctor but I think it's a "hematoma" after running a few google searches.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's is my 3 yr old hound mix, Gus. Loves to run while I ride. It is funny, when we first start he gets so excited he tries to jump in to my lap or nips my feet. After about 20 feet he calms down and runs


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Low Pressure said:


> That's a bummer. What breed was the dog that bit you?
> 
> My V is very non confrontational with other dogs. He just wants to run.
> Only problem I ever had was coming home from a night ride on a very moon lit night, I turned off our lights. I could see great out in the open, but when we got under the canopy of the trees, apparently it wasn't good enough. I just missed a guy out walking his dog at the last second.
> ...


And if he were a human he'd be on stage as a body builder.  We've discussed this before, he's an awesome dog.



sfgiantsfan said:


> Here's is my 3 yr old hound mix, Gus. Loves to run while I ride. It is funny, when we first start he gets so excited he tries to jump in to my lap or nips my feet. After about 20 feet he calms down and runs


Good stuff!


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

Our little ACD rescue dog, "Lenny." Tried taking him on a ride last week. Unfortunately it ended quickly when he saw a rabbit and darted right in front of me. Luckily, I hit the brakes fast enough to not run him over, but I ended up over the bars and face-planted. Sticking with running with him for now, but hopefully he'll be following me on the mtb soon.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

sjmilin said:


> .... this sucks so bad. I'm like tripping out in my head that there may be muscle damage, the most pain that I get is when I am using the gas pedal / brake pedal in my car.


Muscle damage heals quickly, easily, and well. It's ligament/tendon damage that is the real b!tch, so if you're clear of that, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

My passionate pup, Keeper. He loves to run. Almost as passionate about MTB'g as wildlife, hence the hi tech GPS collar/antenna, and low tech hunting dog bell and orange vest. Here we're at Millstone Trails in VT.


----------



## Jukas (Mar 30, 2016)

Got my acd mix out yesterday for his first ride. Kept it short at about a 5 mi ride that was about 2/3rd descent and ended at a trailhead where my wife could pick us up and shuttle back to the condo.

He did really well for his first true ride. Only had two small problems with him. First early in the ride he tried to dart in front of me, and I washed out my front wheel to avoid hitting him and slow speed otb. Then later in the ride I got too far ahead of him and had to go back looking for him, as he was cutting his own trail up a hillside either looking for me, or maybe had chased some wildlife.

Other than that it was smooth sailing, he either ignored or was friendly with every hiker we passed, and even completely ignored two leashed dogs that were barking and trying to get to him.


----------



## spleeft (May 2, 2017)

"Nalu" Boxer/Shepard/Staffordshire /Pyrenees ( DNA test ) almost two years old, we do 5-10miles 3 times a week, max so far 16miles 
*Killer thread ! Everyone's trail dogs are awsum ! *
I haven't looked back through the many pages yet, but what are you'all doing to train your dogs for traildog/mountainbike etiquette ? I cant help but feel irresponsible when we're on the trail and my dog runs up to hikers ( hes loves people ) and puts his paws on them / jumps on them. Hes young ( 1.9 years ) and I am working on recall with him ( hes improving ) . 
So far hes just starting to respond to commands like "get behind" and "stay close" and Ive been rewarding him with dried liver treats ( that I make ) . 
What are your'alls experiences with rattlesnakes and your dogs? We've encountered a few this year, and he's just ran by them without noticing.
What do you'all have in your doggie medical kit? ( if anything ) 
What do you'all feed for higher nutrition ??
Here's mine......we have been riding together for about 10 months ( since the vet gave me the ok / puppies need time to grow first ! ).....


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Awesome looking pup, looks immensely happy cooling off in the streams 

As to training, I'd stick to shortening your commands to one word, seems to work much better when you keep the commands short, so instead of get behind, just use back, for stay close, just train for here/side/close. Also train for sit, stay, and a release command like OK, so he knows when he can move or go ahead of you. You could also train a command to allow him to speak to other trail users, something simple like OK-speak.



spleeft said:


> "Nalu" Boxer/Shepard/Staffordshire /Pyrenees ( DNA test ) almost two years old, we do 5-10miles 3 times a week, max so far 16miles
> *Killer thread ! Everyone's trail dogs are awsum ! *
> I haven't looked back through the many pages yet, but what are you'all doing to train your dogs for traildog/mountainbike etiquette ? I cant help but feel irresponsible when we're on the trail and my dog runs up to hikers ( hes loves people ) and puts his paws on them / jumps on them. Hes young ( 1.9 years ) and I am working on recall with him ( hes improving ) .
> So far hes just starting to respond to commands like "get behind" and "stay close" and Ive been rewarding him with dried liver treats ( that I make ) .
> ...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Best/easiest way to teach an mtb pup is to let it run with older (well-mannered, experienced) trail dogs. Easy-peasy.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

Teddy is shaved down and ready for summer. I must say, he is rocking the mohawk.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Pawsome, 410sprint!

Keeper at the green lagoon (an old granite quarry), Millstone Trails, VT. A two hour ride and zero deer chased, yay!


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

playpunk said:


> I'm not *real* familiar with the breed, but I think if you want an outdoors "adventure buddy" a Great Dane would be a bad choice, as I don't think they were bred for endurance, and they have more frequent health problems than smaller dogs, AFAIK.
> 
> I think either a Lab or Weimaraner would be a good dog if you want an adventure buddy, but I'm also partial to German Shorthaired Pointers and Australian Cattle Dogs.... I think any dog from the sporting or herding groups could be a good trail buddy. Probably *most* terriers, as well.


I have had 2 Weimaraners. Awesome dog. Only one I will ever own. Caution: They REQUIRE lots of activity. Everyday. They do not take staying at home alone well. You need to work from home or have people there all day or only leave for short periods. They are so loyal and attached that they will get anxiety. Some people cannot tolerate this trait. So I put it out there. 
90% of my rides are with my buddy-Ago.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

I think Sodog is happy having me chase her up the climbs









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Roxie, chilling...


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

The dog (Loki) got there first, for the view.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

*Slow humans*

Why can't these guys keep up with me (Harding Ice Field).


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally brought her out on a slow ride. She loved it, trotted along between shady spots and was a tired pup at the end. Luna is 7 months old now, 60 pounds


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

terrasmak said:


> View attachment 1152020
> Finally brought her out on a slow ride. She loved it, trotted along between shady spots and was a tired pup at the end. Luna is 7 months old now, 60 pounds


Awesome Shepherd!!! Makes me really miss my girl! Hopefully will be getting another one around November


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

1st time on the bike since foot surgery about a year ago and 1st time in over 2.8 years since biking with Karma, a slow ride and she did marvelous staying with me!


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Usually I only take my dogs riding if I'm going out alone as I'm aware they can be a bit of a nuisance, and I feel I always have to ride at the back of the group to make sure they stay behind me and not get in anyones way. When it's just me they sometimes get distracted, stopping to sniff, getting ahead on the climbs and not keeping up on the downhills, they usually require a fair bit of verbal coaching to keep them in line...

Yesterday however, I brought them along when I was riding with two other guys, I got there early and did a quick lap by myself and it was situation normal, however with the two other guys it seemed like the dogs were really keen to "run with the pack", they behaved totally differently! They were going flat out to keep up with us on the downhills, and were quite happy to run with the bunch when we were going up.
Anyone experienced something similar?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

David R said:


> Usually I only take my dogs riding if I'm going out alone as I'm aware they can be a bit of a nuisance, and I feel I always have to ride at the back of the group to make sure they stay behind me and not get in anyones way. When it's just me they sometimes get distracted, stopping to sniff, getting ahead on the climbs and not keeping up on the downhills, they usually require a fair bit of verbal coaching to keep them in line...
> 
> Yesterday however, I brought them along when I was riding with two other guys, I got there early and did a quick lap by myself and it was situation normal, however with the two other guys it seemed like the dogs were really keen to "run with the pack", they behaved totally differently! They were going flat out to keep up with us on the downhills, and were quite happy to run with the bunch when we were going up.
> Anyone experienced something similar?
> ...


yes! but my pup wanted to be with Tyler(yellow shirt)because he was riding faster! lol. but Karma kept coming back to make sure I was still there then would run back up to tyler! Denali was just crazy as usual


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

David R said:


> Usually I only take my dogs riding if I'm going out alone as I'm aware they can be a bit of a nuisance, and I feel I always have to ride at the back of the group to make sure they stay behind me and not get in anyones way. When it's just me they sometimes get distracted, stopping to sniff, getting ahead on the climbs and not keeping up on the downhills, they usually require a fair bit of verbal coaching to keep them in line...
> 
> Yesterday however, I brought them along when I was riding with two other guys, I got there early and did a quick lap by myself and it was situation normal, however with the two other guys it seemed like the dogs were really keen to "run with the pack", they behaved totally differently! They were going flat out to keep up with us on the downhills, and were quite happy to run with the bunch when we were going up.
> Anyone experienced something similar?
> ...


Yes my dog always runs faster when my daughter is along. It's the pack mentality.


----------



## MulletSlayer (Jul 14, 2010)

Ava Bean the pulling machine out for an evening ride with the pug.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL pup :thumbsup:



MulletSlayer said:


> Ava Bean the pulling machine out for an evening ride with the pug.


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

My 7 month old Aussie, didn't have to train her at all.... from go she locked on to my rear wheel and just runs...15 miles non-stop until she starts to bonk. Great trail dog.












with a face full of dirt after a ride


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks familiar


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

Nice! How old


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Sometimes I'm not sure what she enjoys more: the ride or just laying in puddles.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

3 this month


----------



## spleeft (May 2, 2017)

*just did a 700 foot ( vert ) climb...*

Im on my ass....dog ready to go !


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Toby sending it over a little jump!


----------



## wmw4 (May 8, 2017)

Pretty jealous of you guys with dogs that can hang for 10+ miles. The pup didn't even make it home before passing out and we only did 4 or so.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Beauty!


----------



## spleeft (May 2, 2017)

terrasmak said:


> View attachment 1152020
> Finally brought her out on a slow ride. She loved it, trotted along between shady spots and was a tired pup at the end. Luna is 7 months old now, 60 pounds


Be careful, my vet was adamant about not letting the dog run far before he was around one year old....Has to do with bones and muscles being fully developed. Told me to keep it under .5 miles till then.


----------



## spleeft (May 2, 2017)

David R said:


> Usually I only take my dogs riding if I'm going out alone as I'm aware they can be a bit of a nuisance, and I feel I always have to ride at the back of the group to make sure they stay behind me and not get in anyones way. When it's just me they sometimes get distracted, stopping to sniff, getting ahead on the climbs and not keeping up on the downhills, they usually require a fair bit of verbal coaching to keep them in line...
> 
> Yesterday however, I brought them along when I was riding with two other guys, I got there early and did a quick lap by myself and it was situation normal, however with the two other guys it seemed like the dogs were really keen to "run with the pack", they behaved totally differently! They were going flat out to keep up with us on the downhills, and were quite happy to run with the bunch when we were going up.
> Anyone experienced something similar?
> ...


 Been teaching mine to get behind me when I want,( as per a suggestion in this thread ) , by saying "BEHIND!" and hes actually doing it now. As for riding with others, we don't do it often but when we do, he does act a little different. On climbs when he's usually ahead of me, he was actually behind me with a guy that was having some difficulty as if to "hang back" with him. Ive also never seen him get in front of someone else whos out front...only me...weird. Overall, hes learning to stay close when I say " CLOSE" and he pretty much stops when going after something ( deer / etc ) as soon as I say "LEAVE IT ". Its taking some time but really rewarding , and I don't feel so irresponsible on the trail.


----------



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

Spend the summer tripping around BC in our RV, checking out some of the best riding. Overall it was pretty hot, so didn't get the dogs out much, but Rudy my Brittany came on a few when conditions permitted.

Here he is at Keystone basin near Revelstoke, possibly my favorite ride of the trip.









He ripped Frisby Ridge a couple days later with us.









I also did the Fernie Trails to Ales challenge and Rudy accompanied on the first leg up to Project nine.









Frisby was probably the toughest ride on him. Mainly since the trip back down is just so fast and flowy for the entire 12km. First time I'm ever seem him drag ass a little, but just a little, and then only the last couple km.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Took our Golden for a trail ride today for the first time. She did really well I was surprised! She's not built for speed or big long rides, but we had a great time. Going to do this more often.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Rudy moved to Colorado.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Yikes! Hows he finding the cold?


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

David R said:


> Yikes! Hows he finding the cold?


I think Illinois is actually colder, with the humidity and wind.

The cold doesn't really bother him, until it's well below zero. That's the only time I pull out the booties. He doesn't even own a coat.

I really think it's how you treat a dog. We go everyday, regardless of the weather and he's just adapted.

My sister in law has Rudy's sister and she's more of a house dog. 
She has a coat on her if it's remotely cold and as a result, the dog shivers and looks cold.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sodog and I had a great time up in Gooseberry this last week

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^  Happy dog!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Almost 4 miles today for Lola, good girl!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Sadly we had to give Jackson up for adoption. He was the best dog I have ever had. Amazing trail dog and he will be missed. He started nipping/biting at others. Ended up biting my mother in law pretty bad. If we didnt have a new crawling baby, I would probably spend more time with training but we thought it would be best to give him to a vizsla rescue. 







Cherish your time with your dogs!


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

moefosho said:


> Cherish your time with your dogs!


Vibes Moe, that must have been extremely difficult!


----------



## GhostHustler (May 7, 2007)

Getting in one last ride before the snow flies. This doggo is getting old, excited to get a larger breed next time around.


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

I posted this in the fat bike pic thread but it goes here as well. Gannett's favorite thing to do is go for bike rides. He even sleeps under the bed to make sure I don't try to sneak out without him.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sodog out on Gooseberry and the fourth day of the trip. I think she finally is tired.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgb68 (Mar 21, 2006)

It's a bird it's a plane it's super Addie


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

tgb68 said:


> It's a bird it's a plane it's super Addie


Awesome!


----------



## Jukas (Mar 30, 2016)

gooseberry1 said:


> Sodog out on Gooseberry and the fourth day of the trip. I think she finally is tired.


Nice looking cattle dog!


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

This was Captain's second ride. We went out on Friday for an easy 4.5 miles. He is 7 months so we are starting slow! Have been doing ~2 mile trail runs with him to get him familiar with it prior to this. He was pretty good hanging out on my heels, but occasionally got in front of me and slowly trotted without responding to me yelling MOVE at him lol. We will work on that one. And of course he gets the zoomies when we stop for a drink!


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BckBUCvjxtyca6P6B0X4M-Q11W4GJa7ToY1N100/
The zoomies!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You need to "lightly" buzz his tail with your front wheel to get him to learn not to run right infront of you or what the consequences could be. I've done this with all my dogs and it has worked, actually will even purposefully speed up behind them and do it to encourage them to learn to pay attention and also will sweep the wheel out to get them if they're kind of close but to the side, to help stop them coming to close.



tims5377 said:


> This was Captain's second ride. We went out on Friday for an easy 4.5 miles. He is 7 months so we are starting slow! Have been doing ~2 mile trail runs with him to get him familiar with it prior to this. He was pretty good hanging out on my heels, but occasionally got in front of me and slowly trotted without responding to me yelling MOVE at him lol. We will work on that one. And of course he gets the zoomies when we stop for a drink!


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

LyNx said:


> You need to "lightly" buzz his tail with your front wheel to get him to learn not to run right infront of you or what the consequences could be. I've done this with all my dogs and it has worked, actually will even purposefully speed up behind them and do it to encourage them to learn to pay attention and also will sweep the wheel out to get them if they're kind of close but to the side, to help stop them coming to close.


Yea i did it a few times. He runs with his tail down most times so I swerve to the left or right and buzz him on the thigh. It makes him scoot forward pretty well. He will learn!


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

Non herding breeds do well with training treats held at thigh areas on the rider, while on the trail to teach where they should be. As I'm told anyway


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Charlie Don't Surf said:


> Non herding breeds do well with training treats held at thigh areas on the rider, while on the trail to teach where they should be. As I'm told anyway


My buddy Bandit who passed away in 2015 was a Border-collie / Doberman mix. A former girlfriends dog I came into his life when he was 3 years old. I promptly took him to the trails mountain biking with him off leash. I was amazed at how quick with zero training he took to it, hanging with me on trail as I rode. Always 20' in front or behind. If he was ahead and I wanted to pass I would verbally say "watch out buddy". He knew I was close and when he heard me he would always move off trail to the right and I'd pass. He would then follow staying on trail. An occasional smell would make him stop to sniff but he would never follow the scent off trail but rather quickly get back inline and on course. Vice versa if I was ahead and wanted him to pass I'd pull off to the right and verbally say "go ahead buddy" he'd pass and on we'd go.

Whenever we came upon another trail user he'd ignore them and keep going. Unless the person stopped and offered out their hand. He'd then stop for a moment and greet and then move on. If other trail users had a dog on leash he would ignore them and work around and keep moving. Many times the dog on the leash would be pulling and yanking their owner trying to get to him. Sometimes barking and growling. Every time Bandit would stay out of the other dogs leash reach and keep moving. Many a comment of "control your dog" was directed at me because mine was off leash. Who's the one in control here? I often came back with. Onward we would go.

Sorry to derail the training talk, I know I was extremely lucky to happen upon such an intelligent dog that took to trail riding naturally without a hitch. He passed away at age 15.5 years and I have since not been in the situation for another. I know I'll never have one like him. They all have different personalities and some need more training and attention than others, it's important to remember that it's your due diligence to give them what they need, as far as exercise, training and love.

Here he is at 10 year old and having just ran 4 miles. I felt he needed a break and stopped at a stream crossing so he could drink and cool off. He promptly took a drink and 5 minutes later I tried to get him to pose for this shot. It took all of me to get him to hold still. In this photo he was whining [which he never did] as if to say come on dad lets go. LOL









I still pop in on this thread on occasion to view the dog passion. Nothing like having a partner like that.


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

My Aussie, with a buddies 13 year old Border/Heeler after a ride. Both are outstanding dogs, my Aussie required no training at all.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

The temps here in Texas finally got into the 40's. What a difference it makes for the dog. We did 13.3 miles Saturday and he was ready for more. It sure was hard on him and me this summer when I had to leave him at home because it was too hot. He is definitely a dog with passion. 
In case you are interested he is part Bluetick Coonhound and part Fence Jumper .


----------



## spleeft (May 2, 2017)

tims5377 said:


> This was Captain's second ride. We went out on Friday for an easy 4.5 miles. He is 7 months so we are starting slow! Have been doing ~2 mile trail runs with him to get him familiar with it prior to this. He was pretty good hanging out on my heels, but occasionally got in front of me and slowly trotted without responding to me yelling MOVE at him lol. We will work on that one. And of course he gets the zoomies when we stop for a drink!


 Keep an I out / be caregu; with Captain. My vet was very specific to not run my dog more than .5 miles before he was ~one year old. Has to do with bones and muscles being fully developed. I ve heard this elswhere from others too. I was very hard for me to wait the extra couple months ha ha !!!!!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Bad advice from your vet, and utter nonsense.

Good on you tims5377, I think you got it about right.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bsieb said:


> ^Bad advice from your vet, and utter nonsense.
> 
> Good on you tims5377, I think you got it about right.


I agree, get a new vet.


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

Half mile? My Aussie pups first trail training ride was 5.2 miles and she was 6 months old


----------



## spleeft (May 2, 2017)

Mine ran off leash willingly for 4-5 miles at 5 months with no issues, he loved it ! But when I told my vet ( at the time I was transitioning to a new area and looking for a new vet) he cautioned against it. Same thing came from a second vet. 
This quote from Dr Karen Becker's page , 
" _...Dogs should only go for regular runs with their owners when they've reached skeletal maturity; this is necessary for their growth plates to close, to allow them to run safely and without increased risk of injury..._. "
https://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2016/09/19/running-with-dogs.aspx

I'm only going by what the so called experts say...Yes the dogs seem and perform fine running longer distances under the age of ~one year, but if there is a substantial risk it could do our super awsum furry friends harm in the long run, is it not worth considering some caution?? ....just passing it on.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^I wonder how many mtb dogs your vet has raised? Sounds like your actual experience was different, so why pass on 3rd hand info? The reality is that if you don't start them young they won't develop as well. Ever. 

*I have been running my Border Collies and other mtb dogs for 30 years, on rides up to 48 miles long. They love it and live long high quality lives.


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

bsieb said:


> ^Bad advice from your vet, and utter nonsense.
> 
> Good on you tims5377, I think you got it about right.




Starting small and building slowly! Long and often is bad for pups, especially large breeds. Small breeds growth plates close more quickly also.

Ymmv - do your own research and make an informed decision!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^I should add that I am talking about light boned medium herding/working breeds. I have a friend who takes his chihuahua on 5-10 mile rides, however, and Chica loves it! I'm not advocating abuse or stupidity, but pups are designed to run with their pack from a very young age. Like I said about third hand advice from non-users...


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Stella the Sammy

Haven't posted here in a while. This girl loves trails, but requires some puppy grooming in the spring/summer to keep from overheating. Typical musher, she needs to be in front. This can be aggravating when other riders are around, especially Stravassholes. She's my inspiration and never says no to a ride, any weather or any time of day/night.








Post ride adult beverage....


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

little frosty out today


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

tims5377 said:


> *Starting small and building slowly!* Long and often is bad for pups, especially large breeds. Small breeds growth plates close more quickly also.


This makes so much sense. Puppies and young dogs have an abundance of energy and no internal governor. They will literally run until they drop or are too injured to keep going. It's up to the owner to exercise commonsense and restraint.

Vets are in the long game and care for dogs throughout their life spans; they see the kinds of problems later in a dogs life that arise from early over use.

Also, there was a remark upthread about how dogs and wolves are evolved to run, so I checked in with google, because it does't make sense from an energy stand point to go at run speeds for long periods of time, but a walk or slow trot can be sustained all day.

Here's a quote from wolfworlds.com:


> They [wolves] can run up to 35 miles per hour for short periods of time. This can be up to 20 minutes. Most of the time though they are found to move at a slow pace of about 5 miles per hour.


 For comparison, an average human walking speed is a bit over 3 mph.

So for people taking their pups with them when they ride, the speed they are riding could be a factor in how good (or bad) it is for a young dog or puppy.

Again, according to google, large breeds take around 15 months to mature; smaller breeds can hit maturity as early as 9 months.

Keep the pics coming. This is one of my favorite threads on Mojo.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Big scenery, fat tires, stumpy legs, long ears, still no snow*


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

First ride outside of the driveway, a bit of mostly fireroad for a couple of miles out/back and a short ST section, she handled it beautifully, sat in front when I stopped to give her some water. Couldn't have asked for more, but find out for sure if any ground squirrels pop out.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

sjmilin said:


> ad but here's my trail dog - a siberian husky named Odin.


Here's my Odin. He doesn't run very fast or go cycling though, he just sleeps and waits for me to return.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Someone call the ASPCA this dog is clearly abused


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Dude... ^^^


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Lola takin' a break today.









And waiting for dad to get ready lol.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LOL
Eugene, that last shot is gold.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> LOL
> Eugene, that last shot is gold.


For a sec I thought he was biting on it. Lol cool shot!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya she was getting bored waiting for me to finish a sausage biscuit 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

LMAO  Come on man, or I'm dragging the bike to the trail  BTW, beautiful pup :thumbsup:


EugeneTheJeep said:


> And waiting for dad to get ready lol.
> 
> View attachment 1176574


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

LyNx said:


> LMAO  Come on man, or I'm dragging the bike to the trail  BTW, beautiful pup :thumbsup:


:lol: Thanks! She's a total goober too.


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

I used to have one that looked a lot like that:









Lived 15 years, which is good for a Golden.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

wgscott said:


> I used to have one that looked a lot like that:
> 
> View attachment 1176773
> 
> ...


Wow even has the same crazy ears lol they could be twins! Yep 15 is real good, we lost our last Golden a little over a year ago at 15 also, she was a trooper until the very end. Awesome dogs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hodo (Sep 30, 2014)

My girls are too small to go running around the trail much, but they still have passion.
Anytime they see the BOB trailer or their baskets, there's no getting them out of it no matter where it goes.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You've got to be kidding me, they're plenty big enough to put in at least a few miles, just ride at a pace to suit and take lots of rest stops. My little guy is only 28-30lbs, Corgy build, chest almost touching the ground and he used to do 3-5 miles of good trail with me, you might be surprised how much/far they can go if you give them the chance 



Hodo said:


> My girls are too small to go running around the trail much, but they still have passion.
> Anytime they see the BOB trailer or their baskets, there's no getting them out of it no matter where it goes.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Night passion


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

My puppy is just a little over two years old. Yesterday was the first time I decided he was safe enough to go on our first bike ride together. I've never seen him so happy.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

scaryfast said:


> View attachment 1178811
> 
> 
> My puppy is just a little over two years old. Yesterday was the first time I decided he was safe enough to go on our first bike ride together. I've never seen him so happy.


Yep, being off leash and running with their master is the best thing you could do for a dog. They really do live a longer life because they are happy instead of being cooped up or leashed for a walk around the block on occasion like unfortunately most dogs destiny is.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^DJ, you hit the nail on the head. Dogs are so intelligent and joyful and capable, yet their masters think differently and condemn them to a life of boredom or worse. I remember your dog, the black and white bc/dobie mix, looked pretty happy in the pics I've seen. Always smile when I think of that pic with him behind your bike on a bridge.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

She just keeps getting better riding off leash from day one! Starting to know trails and lead uphill now.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bsieb said:


> ^DJ, you hit the nail on the head. Dogs are so intelligent and joyful and capable, yet their masters think differently and condemn them to a life of boredom or worse. I remember your dog, the black and white bc/dobie mix, looked pretty happy in the pics I've seen. Always smile when I think of that pic with him behind your bike on a bridge.


Thanks, yeah, I think we as humans owning any pet it's our responsibility to make sure they enjoy life to it's fullest. Running them off leash is the least we could do. I understand most people just walk them around a block due to a busy life and time restraints. But everyone has some time off. That time should be spent driving to the closest desolate area and let them enjoy being off leash. Running free is in every dogs blood it's up to us to allow it at the very least on occasion. Nothing made Bandit happier than going off leash. No matter where I took him, if it made sense that's how we rolled.

SoCal_Jack, your pup is looking happy and content. :thumbsup:


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

I met my wife when her lab was six, he is now my dog and is almost 14. I used to walk all over SF with him off leash and never have him on a leash on the trails. He is almost def now so I worry walking in town but on the trails he's the best. Still can go 4 miles a few times a week if its cold and I have water and snacks for him.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ And he likes beer. :thumbsup: 


Great shot and it’s good to hear he ended up in a good home.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

He's pushing 14, but still can't wait to get out:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Looks like a good one! Guarding your vintage? I guess I can't remember that far back.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DFA said:


> View attachment 1180148


man...makes me miss my guy of 12 years. he passed a year ago, but I remember the days of puppy alertness like they were still happening...awesome!!!


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Thanks, yeah, I think we as humans owning any pet it's our responsibility to make sure they enjoy life to it's fullest. Running them off leash is the least we could do. I understand most people just walk them around a block due to a busy life and time restraints. But everyone has some time off. That time should be spent driving to the closest desolate area and let them enjoy being off leash. Running free is in every dogs blood it's up to us to allow it at the very least on occasion. Nothing made Bandit happier than going off leash. No matter where I took him, if it made sense that's how we rolled.
> 
> SoCal_Jack, your pup is looking happy and content. :thumbsup:


Sodog holds her leash and walks her self and no I did not teach her she just gathers the leash up and walks with us.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Smart girl!


----------



## Jukas (Mar 30, 2016)

gooseberry1 said:


> Sodog holds her leash and walks her self and no I did not teach her she just gathers the leash up and walks with us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cattle dogs best dogs!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

gooseberry1 said:


> Sodog holds her leash and walks her self and no I did not teach her she just gathers the leash up and walks with us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great girl!


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

gooseberry1 said:


> Sodog holds her leash and walks her self and no I did not teach her she just gathers the leash up and walks with us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is a great trail dog but does have a few screws loose but she has some big shoes to fill and I love her being my friend. Goose was one of a kind and did her job no questions asked.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

gooseberry1 said:


> She is a great trail dog but does have a few screws loose but she has some big shoes to fill and I love her being my friend. Goose was one of a kind and did her job no questions asked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking cattle dog, mine has a few loose screws as well but is a good dog majority of the time.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

gooseberry1 said:


> She is a great trail dog but does have a few screws loose but she has some big shoes to fill and I love her being my friend. Goose was one of a kind and did her job no questions asked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss but obviously another great pup from what you've posted. I've seen other cattle dogs carrying their leash like that. I always thought it was a taught trick but it must be something in their breed that was taught generations back. Cattle dogs are one of the smartest breeds though, maybe they are just smart enough to catch on to the leash possibly snagging as it drags behind.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sorry for your loss but obviously another great pup from what you've posted. I've seen other cattle dogs carrying their leash like that. I always thought it was a taught trick but it must be something in their breed that was taught generations back. Cattle dogs are one of the smartest breeds though, maybe they are just smart enough to catch on to the leash possibly snagging as it drags behind.


I think you are correct and she just does not like anything trailing her. I will get a video of her gathering it up it's kind of spastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Just had to put down my 13 year old Yellow, the day after my birthday no less. Bloat. He was in a bunch of pain and our wonderful vet was brave enough to tell us he wouldn't survive the surgery, so it made the decision easier. Great times with him, especially playing in the water and digging in the snow. We rescued a greyhound about 3 months ago, and she is an amazing beast, faster than any dog I have ever seen in my life, but also a huge snuggler. The only downside is that she must always be on a leash, so it changes how we play. She definitely has eased the transition, but hounds are very different than dogs.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

deuxdiesel said:


> Just had to put down my 13 year old Yellow, the day after my birthday no less. Bloat. He was in a bunch of pain and our wonderful vet was brave enough to tell us he wouldn't survive the surgery, so it made the decision easier. Great times with him, especially playing in the water and digging in the snow. We rescued a greyhound about 3 months ago, and she is an amazing beast, faster than any dog I have ever seen in my life, but also a huge snuggler. The only downside is that she must always be on a leash, so it changes how we play. She definitely has eased the transition, but hounds are very different than dogs.


Sorry for your loss!!! I have been through 9 different dogs in the past 15 years...all lived a good long life. All were rescues. Siberian Huskies and German Shepherds. It is the worst when they have to go. You are lucky to have the other guy there so that the house is not empty. Our last Shepherd passed in November, and we have had an empty place since we are not in the right position to bring a new guy in yet. First time in 20 years I have been without a dog...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss! Good luck with your new buddy!

Im also holding off on getting a dog, but maybe sooner than later.

I had this guy for 15yrs. He was just the best dog!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Sorry for your loss! Good luck with your new buddy!
> 
> Im also holding off on getting a dog, but maybe sooner than later.
> 
> I had this guy for 15yrs. He was just the best dog!


Sweet looking guy...15 years is pretty good for any dog!

this is Udo, our last Shepherd















was rescued from a farm where they were shooting at her...lived outside chained to a post; small box in a mud pit...bastards. I wanted to burn down their house when we nabbed her....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

deuxdiesel said:


> Just had to put down my 13 year old Yellow, the day after my birthday no less. Bloat. He was in a bunch of pain and our wonderful vet was brave enough to tell us he wouldn't survive the surgery, so it made the decision easier. Great times with him, especially playing in the water and digging in the snow. We rescued a greyhound about 3 months ago, and she is an amazing beast, faster than any dog I have ever seen in my life, but also a huge snuggler. The only downside is that she must always be on a leash, so it changes how we play. She definitely has eased the transition, but hounds are very different than dogs.


Sorry for your loss. Same thing my 15 1/2 year old buddy died from. Although I didn't know he had twisted his stomach. Came home and he had passed away in his dog house. I knew he was sick but I thought it was from him eating some of cow pie on our walk the day before. Kills me knowing he was in misery for several hours.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Its amazing how much they add to one's live!

DJ, that's tough! I found mine in my living room, and its something, I will never forget.

sXe. Thanks! Awesome GS.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Sorry for your loss!!! I have been through 9 different dogs in the past 15 years...all lived a good long life. All were rescues. Siberian Huskies and German Shepherds. It is the worst when they have to go. You are lucky to have the other guy there so that the house is not empty. Our last Shepherd passed in November, and we have had an empty place since we are not in the right position to bring a new guy in yet. First time in 20 years I have been without a dog...


Good for you for rescuing all those dogs and giving them the good life :thumbsup:
Sweet looking shepherd


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

Our Aussie in a trailside plunge pool


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> this is Udo, our last Shepherd....
> 
> View attachment 1187257
> View attachment 1187259
> ...


I've posted her before but this is my GSD rescue, she was taken from an abusive breeder, she must have been abused during her imprinting period because she'll flinch whenever you touch her


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mileslong said:


> I've posted her before but this is my GSD rescue, she was taken from an abusive breeder, she must have been abused during her imprinting period because she'll flinch whenever you touch her


awesome dog...she looks pretty happy, and is lucky to have found you!!

Ours was pretty shy for the first couple of years, and was SUPER food protective. We had to feed her away from the other dogs at first. She socialized pretty normally with dogs otherwise. Always got "the Shepherd Shakes" when it thundered (like all of my other GSD's). She would slink up to the bathtub and sit in there, with the most pathetic look on her face.

When we got her, she had at least 20-30 pellets/bb's in her...10 around her head area. The vets said it would be too painfull and tedious to remove them, but she could have never passed through a metal detector..


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Mckinley said:


> Good for you for rescuing all those dogs and giving them the good life :thumbsup:
> Sweet looking shepherd


thanks man!!! I wish I could rescue them all...very frustrating part of our world for sure.

When we first got her, we had her, 3 rescued huskies, and a rescued Australian Cattle Dog. It was a menagerie for sure, but sooo much fun! They were/are my kids.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> awesome dog...she looks pretty happy, and is lucky to have found you!!
> 
> Ours was pretty shy for the first couple of years, and was SUPER food protective. We had to feed her away from the other dogs at first. She socialized pretty normally with dogs otherwise. Always got "the Shepherd Shakes" when it thundered (like all of my other GSD's). She would slink up to the bathtub and sit in there, with the most pathetic look on her face.
> 
> When we got her, she had at least 20-30 pellets/bb's in her...10 around her head area. The vets said it would be too painfull and tedious to remove them, but she could have never passed through a metal detector..


That makes me hurt for her and makes me so angry at the same time...


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

deuxdiesel, my retired racing Greyhound lived to about 13 years, rescued him when he was appr. 2 1/2 years old- sweetest dog ever. Fast as hell when running and slow as hell when curled up on the couch, bed, chair, anywhere. He loved everybody and every dog he met. Great dogs. He loved going to dog beach in Ocean Beach here in San Diego. He'd get other dogs to run with him and then just sprint away. Then he'd do donuts until they caught up and then do it again and again...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2018)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Sweet looking guy...15 years is pretty good for any dog!
> 
> this is Udo, our last Shepherd
> 
> ...


 Had a similar experience years ago with a Malamute puppy. Still wonder if the "people" in that house weren't better off gone.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

TheHolc said:


> That makes me hurt for her and makes me so angry at the same time...





Forster said:


> Had a similar experience years ago with a Malamute puppy. Still wonder if the "people" in that house weren't better off gone.


yep...some "humans" don't deserve to be alive. I think the lowest coward abuses animals...as I mentioned in the post, if I could have gotten away with it and not gone to jail, I would have bolted the doors and windows shut and torched the house...it would have gone up pretty quickly...but I guess the best revenge was getting her out of there...


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not crying, just something in my eye.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Today's ride, 6 miles for Lola, good girl!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Today's ride, 6 miles for Lola, good girl!
> 
> View attachment 1188289


dusty bike...happy bike

dusty dog...happy dog!!!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

sXeXBMXer said:


> dusty bike...happy bike
> 
> dusty dog...happy dog!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Go Lola . . :thumbsup:

My brother and his girlfriend have a dog named Lola. Not much of a trail dog held back by her genes, she’s a Dachshund. :eekster:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Go Lola . . :thumbsup:
> 
> My brother and his girlfriend have a dog named Lola. Not much of a trail dog held back by her genes, she's a Dachshund. :eekster:


she could ride in a pannier bag, or a bar bag!! Get her a little helmet....


----------



## laurenlex (Sep 13, 2006)

*Pure Mutt*









This 2 year old girl LOVES to ride. She has done 30 miles in a day. She starts going nuts if she can't run several times per week.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

My bud patently waiting for me to get ready









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Who is the tard that moved this thread after 11 years?!??!


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

socal_jack said:


> Who is the tard that moved this thread after 11 years?!??!


Needed to make room for all the spam threads.


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm really sorry for your loss. Our little guy passed over a year ago and I still think of him. We got another whippet a few months after and yea, it really does help ease the pain. Greyhounds are awesome.. our whippet is somewhat similar and I'd love for him to follow me on some trails, but he'd probably get distracted by a squirrel and run off. He gets so excited when we walk him around our neighborhood and I'm on my bike..loves it.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Some stoke for my mutt "Keeper" who came within inches of biting a porcupine in the trail this morning - good boy!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

socal_jack said:


> Who is the tard that moved this thread after 11 years?!??!


No ****, it belongs in Passion where it's always been.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Or at least rename it "Dogs with General Discussion".


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

David R said:


> Or at least rename it "Dogs with General Discussion".


So we are all in agreement that this thread needs to be returned back to the Passion forum where it has been happy for 11 years.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

I told Sacha it had been moved, she was like....


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2018)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So we are all in agreement that this thread needs to be returned back to the Passion forum where it has been happy for 11 years.


I was hoping they'd move everything to the Salsa forum, under Fargo. You laugh, but it makes as much sense as moving it to General Discussion.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Endo at Lake Hogan, Calaveras County, CA.


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

Ahhhhh trail dogs....


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2018)

gooseberry1 said:


> Sodog holds her leash and walks her self and no I did not teach her she just gathers the leash up and walks with us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We have a guy in town who's pitbull does that. People called animal control, but the responding officer couldn't do anything because technically the dog was on a leash less than 6' long.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

socal_jack said:


> Who is the tard that moved this thread after 11 years?!??!





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> No ****, it belongs in Passion where it's always been.





David R said:


> Or at least rename it "Dogs with General Discussion".


I don't know who moved it or why.

I do know it was not me.

I like the idea of Dogs with General Discussion.. lol


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

I wish dog lead manufacturers would design their products to allow 1-finger control as God intended.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Dogs with General Passion Discussions. ut:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2018)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Dogs with General Passion Discussions. ut:


 I think we need a new thread called "dispassionate dogs."


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Dogs with Passionately General views of Discussion.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Dogs with Passionately General views of Discussion.


Dogs With Generally Disgusting Views Of Passion


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I don't see a lot of passion here anymore, what with technical leash discussions and fearful whispers of puppies being ruined. Reminds me of modern child-rearing. Dogs are sensitive passionate creatures, but most get chained to a lame person and suffer boredom and abandonment... again, like modern children. Thanks for listening to my morning rant!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bsieb said:


> I don't see a lot of passion here anymore, what with technical leash discussions and fearful whispers of puppies being ruined. Reminds me of modern child-rearing. Dogs are sensitive passionate creatures, but most get chained to a lame person and suffer boredom and abandonment... again, like modern children. Thanks for listening to my morning rant!


I feel like many of us are trying to avoid being that lame person with all of this discussion...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Dogs With Generally Disgusting Views Of Passion


Dogs with underlying Passion for the obvious repeated topics in the General Discussion forum.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

I did one of the best things I can think of for my 7 y.o. boy -- got him a little sister. She has awoken his inner puppy.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

the one ring said:


> I did one of the best things I can think of for my 7 y.o. boy -- got him a little sister. She has awoken his inner puppy.


Awesome!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

no passion here, move along, nothing to see


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

screamingbunny said:


> no passion here, move along, nothing to see
> 
> View attachment 1189862


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Pardon me for posting my since passed away buddy, again. Not just a best friend but an amazing trail dog. Bandit was half Doberman and half Border Collie, he took to trail running / riding naturally. Always on trail and inline with me in front or back. Ignoring all other leashed up dogs yanking their owners down the trail.

He's 10 years old here after a 4 mile run. Took all I had to get him to sit for the photo. I stopped near a stream to let him drink and rest and in just minutes he was whining for us to get moving again. Love that liittle guy. He passed away at 15.5 years old.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Anonymous said:


> So many good dogs with bad dog owners


Thanks!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ That's awesome, mine passed 8 years ago and even though he wasn't a trail dog, he was awesome, and I still miss him! Nice combo DJ, Border Collies are amazing!! 

I'm very close to rescuing a dog, its been difficult due to life but I really want another dog, and I'm ready for one.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ That's awesome, mine passed 8 years ago and even though he wasn't a trail dog, he was awesome, and I still miss him! Nice combo DJ, Border Collies are amazing!!
> 
> I'm very close to rescuing a dog, its been difficult due to life but I really want another dog, and I'm ready for one.


Sorry for your loss. Hard to believe it's been 6 years since Bandido passed.

Good to hear you'll be getting another. Nothing better than giving a rescue a new lease on life to a loving home. Hope it comes to fruition for ya.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Thanks Klurejr for returning this thread back to Passion.

http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/bring-dogs-back-1073648.html

May I suggest making it a sticky over here. After an 11 year nothing but happy run, I think it deserves it.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Indeed, much of the passion in my 32 year mtb career has been stoked by my BC's! This is Roxxie, she will be 4 next month...


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

bsieb said:


> Indeed, much of the passion in my 32 year mtb career has been stoked by my BC's! This is Roxxie, she will be 4 next month...


Beautiful pic! Great way to welcome The Dogs back to the Passion!


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Thanks Klurejr for returning this thread back to Passion.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/bring-dogs-back-1073648.html
> 
> May I suggest making it a sticky over here. After an 11 year nothing but happy run, I think it deserves it.


Yes! Thank you Klurejr!! whoo hoo!!


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Hodo said:


> My girls are too small to go running around the trail much, but they still have passion.
> Anytime they see the BOB trailer or their baskets, there's no getting them out of it no matter where it goes.
> View attachment 1177743
> 
> View attachment 1177744


I have a removable Mountain Man rear rack with an attached basket for my chiweenie. He likes to run, too. But he is not trained for trail, and would get himself into a lot of trouble if he weren't closely supervised. He loves to ride along. I've only had him for a about a year, and he is over 6 years old. Plus, in our area of the country, we've huge rattlesnakes, alligators, and the like. It's somehow easier to teach a larger dog trail manners. Though my 15 year old Boston Terrier has too many health problems for anything other than a quick run followed by a long rest. Nice set-up.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

screamingbunny said:


> no passion here, move along, nothing to see
> 
> View attachment 1189862


The dog and the bike are both perfect. That's an Advocate Heyduke? Love it. And I assume that is some type of collie? My first dog was a border collie. Miss her.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Not my dog, but a friend's. She is such a sweetheart and pretty good on the trail.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Muirenn said:


> The dog and the bike are both perfect. That's an Advocate Heyduke? Love it. And I assume that is some type of collie? My first dog was a border collie. Miss her.


Thanx, Trixxy is an Australian Sheppard


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

In preparation for the summer riding and hiking season, Teddy is getting his annual spring shearing. Got to keep cool on the trails you know!









By the time we are done, his cut hair will fill a 30 gallon trash can!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

No after pic? He looks bummed out. good looking dog! 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

yeah...thats the look my German Shepherd used to get if I would say "bath"


----------



## Jukas (Mar 30, 2016)

That looks like about the same amount of fur I get off my acd mix just by using a furminator!


----------



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

Trails are starting to open here in the southern interior of BC after a pretty epic winter. I have three dogs, but Rudy my Brittany comes on far more of the rides. Being a working dog, from working lines, he needs and can handle a bit more 'run' than the average dog.

It's a great time to take him out, temperatures are still moderate and the creeks are flowing. We did a nice 19km ride. He pretty much kept on my butt (with a couple creek stops) on the 5.5km/500m descent at the start of the ride. Then flagged the woods for birds on the way back up, covering at 2-3x the distance we did.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Just starting to get this guy out, he's 6 months now. Did a ride yesterday that took about an hour with lots of water and rest stops to make sure we weren't over doing it. Right on my wheel the whole time. Got home and he was amped up for hours, so I guess he's got more in the tank.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

My 7 month old Kelpie (?) rescue pup is going to be amazing on the trail once he gets some endurance. Can already wear out mature dogs playing and running around. Still growing, but right now he's 19.5" at the shoulder and 27lbs. Seems to have a pretty limited prey drive. Only interested in birds. Will watch a rabbit run right by him, but will be a fur missile with a goose if I let him. We started recall training with him at 3 months, right when we got him. Picks things up in remarkably little time. Learned sit and lay down on the first day. Bats around .950 with first time recall at any distance, and knows up/down (obstacles/stairs), will present both paws when (paw is right, "other" is left) and a bunch of other commands. The next challenge is teaching him directional movement.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> No after pic? He looks bummed out. good looking dog!
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Here is the after pic:









My grandson is obsessed with Superman and last year he painted Teddy's mohawk blue. The look earned Teddy a small cult following at the local trails.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome! ^^ Thanks for posting it, that mohawk is too cool! 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

410sprint said:


> Here is the after pic:
> 
> View attachment 1196973
> 
> ...





jcd46 said:


> Awesome! ^^ Thanks for posting it, that mohawk is too cool!
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


yes.....the mohawk needs to stay...forever....total awesome!!!!!!!! total punx!!!!!


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Already posted this in the Ibis forum but thought I'd share it here as well

https://quik.gopro.com/v/MYJEEcue7E/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

410sprint said:


> Here is the after pic:
> 
> View attachment 1196973
> 
> ...


Dog Mohawk is RAD

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Finch Platte said:


> View attachment 1189558
> 
> 
> Endo at Lake Hogan, Calaveras County, CA.


Great pic!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sbd said:


> Already posted this in the Ibis forum but thought I'd share it here as well
> 
> https://quik.gopro.com/v/MYJEEcue7E/
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love that video! Makes we want a dog!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This thread delivers. Love the Mohawk, lol. I’m glad they returned this thread back to Passion, makes so much more sense. Nothing better than a trail dog little buddy. Keep the photos and stories coming.:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sbd said:


> Already posted this in the Ibis forum but thought I'd share it here as well
> 
> https://quik.gopro.com/v/MYJEEcue7E/
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Burly Rocks!
Reminds me so much of my little buddy Bandit I lost. Love Burlys name and enthusiasm.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Burly Rocks!
> Reminds me so much of my little buddy Bandit I lost. Love Burlys name and enthusiasm.
> 
> View attachment 1197028


Burly does look a lot like Bandit!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Hahaha

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

azoutside said:


> Hooray dogs! :thumbsup:
> 
> I have a little Husky, 'bout 50 lbs. Haven't taken her out on the trail, she's a little "independent", afraid she might just bail...


I also have a little Husky, 12 1/2 years old and 83 lbs and she's not a trail queen.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sgtjim57 said:


> I also have a little Husky, 12 1/2 years old and 83 lbs and she's not a trail queen.


much love for Huskies here!!! Grew up with 2 or 3 in the house at all times!!! Best breed ever. Not very good trail dogs though...at least mine weren't. Either too lazy, or too distracted outside


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hmmm. . the video I posted above, the link went bad.

For those that missed it, here it is again.


----------



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

Had a great long weekend of riding out of town in the Slocan Valley of BC. Rudy my Brittany came along on almost all the adventures. Between hiking and biking he easily logged 100km+.

One of the rides took an unexpected twist with a cable car ride across a raging river. Rudy was not impressed, but we made it, though my bike almost didn't.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Whoa that is cool!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CptSydor said:


> Had a great long weekend of riding out of town in the Slocan Valley of BC. Rudy my Brittany came along on almost all the adventures. Between hiking and biking he easily logged 100km+.
> 
> One of the rides took an unexpected twist with a cable car ride across a raging river. Rudy was not impressed, but we made it, though my bike almost didn't.
> 
> View attachment 1199437


Very cool, love Brittanys. Growing up my dad always had 2 for hunting. That was back east, not many sightings of them out west.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Tahoe trails dogs Goose and Lenny.


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

Fun with filters:









And one unprocessed one (can't possibly improve on this! )


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah the natural filter on the last one is the best!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Took the pup out yesterday for first MTB ride in actual mountains for some altitude practice. Pic after first climb dropping into Big Laguna Meadow 








Along the trail, dog's eye view sort of.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Burly has been getting a lot of trail time lately, and he's happy about it.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Burly looks a bit like a smoothhair version of my scruffyface "Keeper". This was Monday morning on our bikepacking trip with Vermont Bicycle Shop.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^ Burly looks a bit like a smoothhair version of my scruffyface "Keeper". This was Monday morning on our bikepacking trip with Vermont Bicycle Shop.


Yes he does!

Burly is a smooth coat border collie known as a McNab. They are very common were I live.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Mid ride break to frolic. Flint is our ~11 month old Australian Kelpie mix puppy. I take him out for a 3 mile warm up lap, drop him off at home, then resume my ride.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Le Duke said:


> Mid ride break to frolic. Flint is our ~11 month old Australian Kelpie mix puppy. I take him out for a 3 mile warm up lap, drop him off at home, then resume my ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks pretty happy to have a stick!

My dog is obsessed with sticks.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sbd said:


> He looks pretty happy to have a stick!
> 
> My dog is obsessed with sticks.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


His main interests in life are playing fetch and herding anything that walks.

Super smart dog (Kelpies are Border Collie + Dingo). He's mastered recall and all of that; will be working on directions soon.

The problem with herding dogs is that he's TOO smart at times. He knows how to open doors with handles, so we had to replace some with knobs instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Burly is the same...to smart for his own good. 

For riding it's great. 

If I want him to run ahead...giddy up

Adjacent...come here

Behind...back up. 

He knows left and right as well. 

I'm sure your pup will make a wicked trail dog with those genes. 



Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

sbd said:


> Yes he does!
> 
> Burly is a smooth coat border collie known as a McNab. They are very common were I live.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Nice, thanks! I have heard of a McNab but did not really know what they were. I got mine at the shelter in Malone NY and usually claim he is a "border folly", :lol:


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

When the McNab family settled here from Scotland they brought their version of a border collie with them. 

They were mixed with other herding dogs to be more suitable for cattle vs sheep (what border collies are normally used for)

The McNab Valley is about 3 miles from my house and there are still a lot of cattle here, especially in Potter Valley which is about 10 miles away. 

Most of the cattle ranching around here is on unfenced public land. Ranchers check on their herd infrequently. So you need a horses and dogs to find the herd (somewhere out in 1.5 million acres). McNabs have a bottomless fuel tank and can scan and run ALL day.

Once they find the herd they are agressive enough to deal with cattle that have been having a great time...until now. 

Because of this they make a wicked trail dog and a great watchdog to boot. Because of this if you don't run the $hit out of your dog regularly you can kiss your sofa good bye. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I love these BC type dogs, can't resist a couple pics of my Roxie. Besides being an expert mtb dog, she is very mellow and socially adept with man and beast, herds cows off the trail for me, keeps the cats and birds out of my back yard, and guards the door if I leave it open. We've been hanging 24/7 for 4 years now.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

What a cute pup!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Had to let my little girl, Echo, go yesterday... She was diagnosed about a month ago with congestive heart failure and she spent Tuesday night unable to lie down without coughing. She looked so scared it was heartbreaking. We knew it was time to give her peace.

RIP Echo...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Very sorry to hear that!


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

So sorry. I can't even think about it. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.

RIP Echo.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So, so sorry man! Sadly I know exactly how you feel, had to let my first rescue, Bud go on Saturday after some complications with tick fever attacking his kidneys and liver. Would have been 10 years I found him on October 16th. I knew it would be hard when it happened, but not this hard, don't think I'd feel any worse loosing an actual human relative  Feel bad because we hadn't been getting out on the trail a lot since I had 13 rescues and my truck broke a while ago, but he did hit the trails about 4 weeks ago and really had a blast.



tjchad said:


> Had to let my little girl, Echo, go yesterday... She was diagnosed about a month ago with congestive heart failure and she spent Tuesday night unable to lie down without coughing. She looked so scared it was heartbreaking. We knew it was time to give her peace.
> 
> RIP Echo...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

R.I.P. Echo & Bud.

For those that know, know. The pain is unbearable letting such little friends go. Sorry for your loss tjchad & LyNx.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Life is good for Roxie and I in the Zuni Mountains, currently.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

prayers and good vibes to all who lost doggies this week...a good friend of ours is also letting his guy go this weekend. So painful! I have been without a dog for the first time in 35+ years this year. I feel for y'all


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Fall mornings have been the ideal temp for the pre-work session. Burly is in ridiculous shape right now. He's all ready for our first trip to Bend.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Burly is a stud! Nice looking pup!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sbd said:


> Fall mornings have been the ideal temp for the pre-work session. Burly is in ridiculous shape right now. He's all ready for our first trip to Bend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great pic, and a great looking dog!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Not my dog, but my buddy's 16 month old chocolate lab was gamely following him where ever we went on Burke mountain on Sunday! After a couple of hours she was pretty tired! It was pretty fun having her along. I can see why you all like having trail dogs!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sbd said:


> Fall mornings have been the ideal temp for the pre-work session. Burly is in ridiculous shape right now. He's all ready for our first trip to Bend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool looking pup. What mix is he? Very similar to my late buddy Bandit. He was half Doberman half Border Collie.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> Burly is a stud! Nice looking pup!


Thank you. He looks manly in this pic. He can be a total dork or pretty badass depending on the scenario. Generally a dork unless there is a bike, frisbee, or perceived intruder.

Mostly I just love that his guilty face and abundant energy get me riding.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Cool looking pup. What mix is he? Very similar to my late buddy Bandit. He was half Doberman half Border Collie.
> 
> View attachment 1218067


Burly is a McNab.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

A little after work ride with Lola


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sbd said:


> Burly is a McNab.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Sorry for the late reply. Burly is a handsome feller. I just couldn't help but see the resemblance. McNabs being off my radar, thanks for enlightening me.



EugeneTheJeep said:


> A little after work ride with Lola
> 
> View attachment 1222143


Great shot [amazing actually] Eugene. Good to see Lola is still out happily embracing the desert beauty.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Cool pic and great looking pooch!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lola! Love the name! She looks beautiful!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks y'all! It's usually very hard to get a good pic of her, as soon as I pull out the camera she turns into derpy Lola! :lol:


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sodog on lower undisclosed in Utah









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Not quite riding, but my dog with new ball passion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

drich said:


> View attachment 1227256
> 
> Not quite riding, but my dog with new ball passion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I miss my shepherd!!!!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Since this has gotten a bit of a revive, I'm going to help keep it up near the top with this throwback to a a few different days on the trail with my Bud, who I lost in September. He was such a great guy, absolutely loved going to the trails, the muddier the better


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Keeper fatbikejoring in the early snow here in VT. I pack the trail with snowshoes first. The first pic is starting out in the yard, the second an action shot.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sorry for your loss LyNx. He looks like he was quite the character.

Mtbxplorer, great shots, is he pulling you down the trail with his leash?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Yes DirtJunkie, he has a pulling harness on, and a longer bungie-type leash, which attaches to my skijor (skiing with 1 or 2 dogs pulling) hip belt. You still pedal as much as possible though, it is a team sport. Plus he is only 45 pounds; but he is a big help starting out on unpacked snow, and loves when we go fast. He was so excited to go out he was shaking. Keep is still learning the commands and if I slow down too much he stops to check the deer crossings or lift a leg, but he is getting better at "on by" (keep going when there is a distraction). Bikejor can be dangerous - if you get the leash tangled in the wheel you are in trouble; on the plus side bikes have brakes whereas skis don't. Here's a pic showing the harness (and booties)...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Man, you've got more cahones than me, I've seen that before and would love to give it a try, but damn your dog better be fully trained and listens, my mind just races with the endless possibilities that could go wrong. I do have a new pup now though that is settling down that I'm looking to try and train up to take on the trails with me again, maybe he'll prove himself to be a smart guy who listens and I give this a try sometime down the line - thinking falling on snow would be alot softer than falling on hard gravel or dirt trail :skep:



mtbxplorer said:


> ^^ Yes DirtJunkie, he has a pulling harness on, and a longer bungie-type leash, which attaches to my skijor (skiing with 1 or 2 dogs pulling) hip belt. You still pedal as much as possible though, it is a team sport. Plus he is only 45 pounds; but he is a big help starting out on unpacked snow, and loves when we go fast. He was so excited to go out he was shaking. Keep is still learning the commands and if I slow down too much he stops to check the deer crossings or lift a leg, but he is getting better at "on by" (keep going when there is a distraction). Bikejor can be dangerous - if you get the leash tangled in the wheel you are in trouble; on the plus side bikes have brakes whereas skis don't. Here's a pic showing the harness (and booties)...


Thanks again DJ, still tear up when I think of him on the trails with me, or when I've got some small piece of food "left over" that I would normally have given to him, or any of those circumstances when you go to call/get someone that's no longer here.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

LyNx said:


> Man, you've got more cahones than me, I've seen that before and would love to give it a try, but damn your dog better be fully trained and listens, my mind just races with the endless possibilities that could go wrong.


Hahaha, that's woman to you!
- Barb
You might try cancicross first, it is on foot, and they can learn "line out" and you can see if the dog has pulling instinct (once it is grown enough).


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^ Yes DirtJunkie, he has a pulling harness on, and a longer bungie-type leash, which attaches to my skijor (skiing with 1 or 2 dogs pulling) hip belt. You still pedal as much as possible though, it is a team sport. Plus he is only 45 pounds; but he is a big help starting out on unpacked snow, and loves when we go fast. He was so excited to go out he was shaking. Keep is still learning the commands and if I slow down too much he stops to check the deer crossings or lift a leg, but he is getting better at "on by" (keep going when there is a distraction). Bikejor can be dangerous - if you get the leash tangled in the wheel you are in trouble; on the plus side bikes have brakes whereas skis don't. Here's a pic showing the harness (and booties)...


Why the booties? They will make his feet tender. Looks like great fun!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry, that was just a figure of speech, I know you're female, they can have cahones as well, as you surely do  Good idea on trying it on foot, only problem is, I hate running and I'm even slower than my smallest pup, who's only about 15lbs and can hit 15mph 



mtbxplorer said:


> Hahaha, that's woman to you!
> - Barb
> You might try cancicross first, it is on foot, and they can learn "line out" and you can see if the dog has pulling instinct (once it is grown enough).


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

bsieb said:


> Why the booties? They will make his feet tender. Looks like great fun!


I mostly use the booties for cold temps (<15F) or iceball conditions, so he doesn't get "coldfoot" where they lift up a paw, or stop to chew off the iceball.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

LyNx said:


> Good idea on trying it on foot, only problem is, I hate running and I'm even slower than my smallest pup, who's only about 15lbs and can hit 15mph


I hate running too! People also use it for hiking, which I could see being helpful uphill, but I don't want to be pulled down a rocky section, so not sure about that, I guess they must train "easy" (slow down) for the tricky parts.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Snow trail dog...NEXT LEVEL!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Trespassing on our way to a ride









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

mtbxplorer said:


> I mostly use the booties for cold temps (<15F) or iceball conditions, so he doesn't get "coldfoot" where they lift up a paw, or stop to chew off the iceball.


Good to hear, love the little bros...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

sbd said:


> Trespassing on our way to a ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww... soft spot for the black faces. Looks like a good one.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Gonna be rainy this weekend so we snuck one in









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

socal_jack said:


> Took the pup out yesterday for first MTB ride in actual mountains for some altitude practice. Pic after first climb dropping into Big Laguna Meadow
> View attachment 1215194
> 
> 
> ...


I will be picking up one of these beauties later tonight.. Any tips?


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Great dogs. 

Great trail dogs. 

Can be nippy.

Need a lot of exercise.

Need a job. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sbd said:


> Great dogs.
> 
> Great trail dogs.
> 
> ...


How bad is the "nippy" part? can you train that out? Thanks for the input.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> How bad is the "nippy" part? can you train that out? Thanks for the input.


I think it depends on the individual dog. But keep in mind it's been breed into them forever. The nipping teeth on my McNab are no joke.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well fellas, meet Chester. The new member of the family.

Hopefully, future shredder.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

What a cutie!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hi Chester.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

You can train some not to nip if you start young. When she started doing rides, Roxie would fixate on my spinning foot when the ride would start by dancing and barking and rushing at it. I would stop and tell her not to do that with a firm but gentle voice. Three or four times and she lost interest, now she dances backwards in front of me.


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Newest member of the family. Got her used to the bike today on our street for a bit...










Ibis Ripley LS x01 Factory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bsieb said:


> You can train some not to nip if you start young. When she started doing rides, Roxie would fixate on my spinning foot when the ride would start by dancing and barking and rushing at it. I would stop and tell her not to do that with a firm but gentle voice. Three or four times and she lost interest, now she dances backwards in front of me.


Beautiful, sadly my puppy passed away this morning. I'm beyond devastated!

I was given a dog with parvo.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Beautiful, sadly my puppy passed away this morning. I'm beyond devastated!
> 
> I was given a dog with parvo.


Whaaat? Wow so sad! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

New Years Day. Keep was ready to roll.


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Beautiful, sadly my puppy passed away this morning. I'm beyond devastated!
> 
> I was given a dog with parvo.


Oh my Lord! I'm sorry to hear that. We almost lost a Boston pup 15 years ago to similar

Ibis Ripley LS x01 Factory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Whaaat? Wow so sad! Sorry for your loss.





gtsum2 said:


> Oh my Lord! I'm sorry to hear that. We almost lost a Boston pup 15 years ago to similar
> 
> Ibis Ripley LS x01 Factory
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks guys, tough day indeed, I need a ride.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

gtsum2 said:


> Newest member of the family. Got her used to the bike today on our street for a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bluetick Coonhound? Mine is an excellent trail dog.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Beautiful, sadly my puppy passed away this morning. I'm beyond devastated!
> 
> I was given a dog with parvo.


That stinks beyond measure! I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

huckleberry hound said:


> Bluetick Coonhound? Mine is an excellent trail dog.


German Shorthair Pointer

Ibis Ripley LS x01 Factory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

jcd46 said:


> Beautiful, sadly my puppy passed away this morning. I'm beyond devastated!
> 
> I was given a dog with parvo.


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> Beautiful, sadly my puppy passed away this morning. I'm beyond devastated!
> 
> I was given a dog with parvo.


God damn man. So sorry. That is the worst. Man hugs!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

I have been doing everything I can to resist adopting this guy.

He looks so good and in Lake Co










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Beautiful, sadly my puppy passed away this morning. I'm beyond devastated!
> 
> I was given a dog with parvo.


man...that is the worst. Definitely hugs...


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

sbd said:


> I have been doing everything I can to resist adopting this guy.
> 
> He looks so good and in Lake Co
> 
> ...


He looks likes he's 100% made of fun .
Much want... wow... so smile...


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Aglo said:


> He looks likes he's 100% made of fun .
> Much want... wow... so smile...


Right?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Beautiful, sadly my puppy passed away this morning. I'm beyond devastated!
> 
> I was given a dog with parvo.


I know I already responded to this in the other thread but I can't help but feel your pain and say again, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

gtsum2 said:


> Newest member of the family. Got her used to the bike today on our street for a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a beaut. German Shorthair, Love that breed. What's her name?


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Such a beaut. German Shorthair, Love that breed. What's her name?


Thanks! Bella is her name. 14 weeks old now. I have one previously for 14 years but lost her to cancer about 7 years ago.

My challenge is to try and get Bella to perform as a trail dog...AND to hunt when its hunting time...might be challenging keeping her on the bike trail

Ibis Ripley LS x01 Factory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> man...that is the worst. Definitely hugs...





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I know I already responded to this in the other thread but I can't help but feel your pain and say again, I'm sorry for your loss.


Thanks guys! Much appreciated.

Keep those doggies coming.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> Thanks guys! Much appreciated.
> 
> Keep those doggies coming.


Go get Beezlebub before I do!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I dated a Vet for 14 years, and she had sooo many Parvo cases...so hard. She would just come home bawling cause she had to stay "professional" at work. Tricky one to catch for sure to treat


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I dated a Vet for 14 years, and she had sooo many Parvo cases...so hard. She would just come home bawling cause she had to stay "professional" at work. Tricky one to catch for sure to treat


My wife used to bottle it up till she got home. No more. Doing that was REALLY hard on her overall mental health and she had to work with a therapist for awhile.

Now, if it's a sad situation, she will bawl right with the clients in the exam room.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

sbd said:


> Go get Beezlebub before I do!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


You should get that dog.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I had a 6 month old BC that had survived parvo, but she died at one year of acute anemia. I suspect it was parvo related, it still gets them eventually. It was heart breaking, we loved her so much.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear man, that's rough. It's hard when we miss the signs and loose a loved 4 legged friend. Never lost one to Parvo and have actually saved several belonging to others because they missed the key signs - always keep an eye on a new pup or one under 1.5 years old, make sure they're drinking enough water, especially if it's hot, pinch the skin on their neck regularly to see if it returns normally/quickly or stays pinched up, indicating dehydration. Make sure they're eating immediately when you put their food down. Also any signs of vomiting or diarrhea and straight to the vet. Also not sure if you were warned, but do not let them outside of your property until they've had all their shots or near any other dogs.



jcd46 said:


> Beautiful, sadly my puppy passed away this morning. I'm beyond devastated!
> 
> I was given a dog with parvo.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Harold said:


> My wife used to bottle it up till she got home. No more. Doing that was REALLY hard on her overall mental health and she had to work with a therapist for awhile.
> 
> Now, if it's a sad situation, she will bawl right with the clients in the exam room.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


she did get that way towards the end of our relationship...she said it depended on the client as well...some needed the compassion, some didn't. I could not have done her job though...I hate seeing animals in pain...but in the same way, she also had the know how to fix that, and that would be awesome to have


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> You should get that dog.


Somebody should.

I think being deaf is killing his adoption potential.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Look at this face!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sbd said:


> Somebody should.
> 
> I think being deaf is killing his adoption potential.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


This is an easy fix.

I taught my dog to obey a shock collar's vibrate setting. I press vibrate, he automatically turns around and looks for hand signal. If he can't see me, he comes back.

Works great on windy days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

I was thinking along the same lines. 

I also think he would take ques off my other dog. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sbd said:


> I was thinking along the same lines.
> 
> I also think he would take ques off my other dog.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


That too. We were dog sitting my SIL's dog, Sarge, for three weeks when we got our dog, Flint, who was under 3 months old at the time. Sarge is a well behaved, older dog. Flint learned how to sit and lay down at the shelter, before we even signed for him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

sbd said:


> Somebody should.


+ rep to whoever does!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Fatbikejor*

"Keep" loves it. I use a skijor hipbelt/lead and a Howling Dog Alaska pulling harness. Yesterday it only got up to about 5F, so he had booties and a coat too.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mtbxplorer said:


> "Keep" loves it. I use a skijor hipbelt/lead and a Howling Dog Alaska pulling harness. Yesterday it only got up to about 5F, so he had booties and a coat too.


awesome...makes me long for the days when we had our huskies. Would hook em up to sleds...had to be careful though...if they got off lead, they would bolt, and herding them back in was rough


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Nice, exexBMXer (lol, love the handle)! That is part of the reason we do it too - when loose he is 95% good and 5% wants to chase deer and has herded them back.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Burly had a cut pad for the first time in ages. I put his booties on mid ride. He hates his booties but will wear them. I have to tape them on or they will fling off.

During our following descent " he went back to on my wife". Came back with no booties. Little stinker ripped them both off never to be seen again.

RIP booties










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^I have not ever successfully used the dog boots I've tried, so I currently carry some duct tape if necessary. That's what I've seen the good old boy hunters in the south use for their hounds.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

I've had mixed results. 

Not buying another pair!

His pads we're pretty bomb proof. Then I blew my shoulder up and the time off has set us both back

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LOL
Little Burly is a maverick.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> LOL
> Little Burly is a maverick.


Too cool for booties apparently

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sbd said:


> Too cool for booties apparently
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


He's a looker so I'm sure he's got a bit of a tude towards the ladies.

He so reminds me of my little buddy Bandit who passed in 2015.?


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

I definitely don't want to blow his chances with the ladies

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sitting in a doctors waiting room waiting for my elderly father to see the doc. I picked up a Readers Digest and came upon this story. Thought I'd share it here. Coincidentally it happened local to me.

Quite an amazing story and worth the read.

https://www.rd.com/true-stories/survival/dog-fell-cliff-found-alive/


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> He's a looker so I'm sure he's got a bit of a tude towards the ladies.
> 
> He so reminds me of my little buddy Bandit who passed in 2015.?
> 
> View attachment 1235799


Get another dog DJ. What would you look, or perhaps wait, for?


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sitting in a doctors waiting room waiting for my elderly father to see the doc. I picked up a Readers Digest and came upon this story. Thought I'd share it here. Coincidentally it happened local to me.
> 
> Quite an amazing story and worth the read.
> 
> ...


What a story! Thanks for sharing

Ibis Ripley LS x01 Factory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bsieb said:


> Get another dog DJ. What would you look, or perhaps wait, for?


Not in the living situation for one right now. Definitely will when that changes.


----------



## spleeft (May 2, 2017)

Loving this thread ! And Thoughts to all who have recently lost ..... amazing how they steal our hearts !! Time will heal.
Contributing with some pics of Nalu in the fall







And this one of the recent forest maintenance / clear cutting to grow the Oaks. He seems puzzled !







Just curious, any other raw feeders / holistic vet users here??


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*"Keep" bikejor clip*

Good boy!


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

First eBikes, now dBikes


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Enjoying a break in the weather









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Ice Cream Truck and Hound Dog*









Rosebud is back with a new bike in black!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

chuck80442 said:


> View attachment 1239313
> 
> 
> Rosebud is back with a new bike in black!


I love that pic!


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Floppy ears and fat tires...and slush*


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Is Rosebud a basset?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

She is...the runt of the litter so she's stayed on the thin side for a Bassett Hound. She's got some serious stamina despite those short legs.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

My sister had one for years. I couldn't get it to walk 1/2 a block. That is awesome!! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbiker662 (Jun 22, 2004)

Nothing gets this mutt more excited than "Wanna ride bikes!?"


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mtnbiker662 said:


> View attachment 1245479
> 
> 
> Nothing gets this mutt more excited than "Wanna ride bikes!?"


Corgi mix?


----------



## mtnbiker662 (Jun 22, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> Corgi mix?


Mostly ACD and Border Collie actually. She's got that wacky ACD sit down pretty good


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mtnbiker662 said:


> Mostly ACD and Border Collie actually. She's got that wacky ACD sit down pretty good


Wow great combo! Super smart!

Those ears in the first pic through me off lol.


----------



## rcoe (Apr 9, 2014)

This is my new guy and hopefully future riding partner.

Catahoula Leopard dog only 6 months old, but we are starting very slowly. Have a good section of trail where RR tracks used to be that is now just a grass path with good hedge on either side. Perfect place to train. He is catching on pretty quickly and stays just off the right to the rear tire, occasionally he will stop to sniff but a beep from his collar gets him right back in position. Trying to get at least a couple short (1 mile) slow rides in every week. I think by next spring he will be ready for some single track.

My only concern is I hope he does not get too large, at 6 months he is already 60lbs.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Wow great combo! Super smart!
> 
> Those ears in the first pic through me off lol.


No doubt, a fantastic mix.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rcoe said:


> This is my new guy and hopefully future riding partner.
> 
> Catahoula Leopard dog only 6 months old, but we are starting very slowly. Have a good section of trail where RR tracks used to be that is now just a grass path with good hedge on either side. Perfect place to train. He is catching on pretty quickly and stays just off the right to the rear tire, occasionally he will stop to sniff but a beep from his collar gets him right back in position. Trying to get at least a couple short (1 mile) slow rides in every week. I think by next spring he will be ready for some single track.
> 
> My only concern is I hope he does not get too large, at 6 months he is already 60lbs.


And here's a breed I've never heard of. Good looking pooch and congrats.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Before and after pic of my 10-year old German Shepherd (with probably a little Rottweiler or Akita mixed in). Rescued him as a puppy on his last day at a shelter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^^Cute Pup^^^

My guy enjoys running with the bike in the cooler months.


----------



## rcoe (Apr 9, 2014)

My husky dog has way too much prey drive, first critter she sees, she is gone. Little guy is doing much better.


----------



## guitarmark (Nov 14, 2007)

My Silver Lab Sterling went on his first real trail ride this weekend, and did great! Six miles and a handful of creek crossings later, he was happy as can be. Im looking forward to the fall temps so I can get him out on a regular basis.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Bump*


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Burly still loves nothing more than a day on the trail.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

I lost my 13 y/o rottie mix 2 weeks ago and my other 13 y/o Aussie mix is way too old to run trails. So 10 days ago, I got a new dog. Her name is Sage and she is a one year old hound/pointer mix - about 50 pounds. I think she will be a great trail dog, but I worry about her running away. How do you know when your dog is ready to mountain bike?


----------



## tdaileyphd (Jan 17, 2020)

Based on those breeds, you have a very athletic dog, that seemingly can run endlessly, but guard against heat exhaustion. that mix has prey drive near the top for all breeds. Hounds will run for days and in some states the fact that these breeds run across properties has become an issue. Pointer is pretty broad, I've had 8 English pointers for bird hunting across 10 states, and I ride/train only in places where they can roam freely (200 yards away). I also use electronic collar with tracking, early on to prevent/correct chasing of deer, etc. Hunting breeds have instincts that need to be managed (chasing other critters). Without an electronic collar you can yell a lot. There's a lot of variability in prey drive across those breeds, so you just need to be prepared (i.e., start in wide-open safe place) because of those breeds' instincts.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks. I have started taking her for some off leash hikes on the same trails where I ride. She does wander quite a bit, but so far has always come back. After having 2 old dogs for so long, it is kind of nice to have one that can really run again. Fortunately, my next door neighbors have 2 goldens and she goes over there every day to get some serious play time in.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks. I have started taking her for some off leash hikes on the same trails where I ride. She does wander quite a bit, but so far has always come back. After having 2 old dogs for so long, it is kind of nice to have one that can really run again. Fortunately, my next door neighbors have 2 goldens and she goes over there every day to get some serious play time in.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

One of the nice things about herding breeds is they have great stamina and zero desire to leave. They want to herd you. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbiker662 (Jun 22, 2004)

Sydney has been enjoying all our recent social distancing in the woods.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

sbd said:


> One of the nice things about herding breeds is they have great stamina and zero desire to leave. They want to herd you.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


True words. Soo much hassle can be avoided, and such bright spirits.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mtnbiker662 said:


> View attachment 1319105
> 
> 
> Sydney has been enjoying all our recent social distancing in the woods.


THAT is a happy dog!! Love it!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

My 9 month old Boxer/Lab mix is learning to be a good boy on the trails :thumbsup:


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

10 month old coming in hot for some treats and learning to set up his turns with a nice lean and tail in action. Charlie's first time on this fun little trial. You know they love singletracks just as much as we do


----------



## Pauleta (Mar 24, 2011)

First time for Grace - the Brittany pup - on a 6 mile XC route. She's following nicely on the back wheel - although a bit close to tell the truth. Hoping to get along on the trails as well.

She is not cooperating for a photo without the leash though! 









Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Pauleta said:


> First time for Grace - the Brittany pup - on a 6 mile XC route. She's following nicely on the back wheel - although a bit close to tell the truth. Hoping to get along on the trails as well.
> 
> She is not cooperating for a photo without the leash though!
> 
> ...


Congrats! Love Brittany's, always had two in the family growing up. My dad was a big time hunter.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

singletrackmack said:


> My 9 month old Boxer/Lab mix is learning to be a good boy on the trails :thumbsup:


Looking like a happy pup.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

gooseberry1 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


is he/she and Australian Cattle Dog? I love those guys. We had one years ago....she was just great


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> is he/she and Australian Cattle Dog? I love those guys. We had one years ago....she was just great


Yes she is and very much my girl.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

gooseberry1 said:


> Yes she is and very much my girl.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


our Sally was a tank...fearfully smart and quick. We rescued her when she was abandoned in an eviction. The people just left her. My GF at the time was a Veterinarian and one of the techs she worked with lived next door to the turds who left her. Heard her whining after a few days and "gained entery" to the back door...


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> our Sally was a tank...fearfully smart and quick. We rescued her when she was abandoned in an eviction. The people just left her. My GF at the time was a Veterinarian and one of the techs she worked with lived next door to the turds who left her. Heard her whining after a few days and "gained entery" to the back door...


Stupid people should be shot just saying.she has a good home now ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> our Sally was a tank...fearfully smart and quick. We rescued her when she was abandoned in an eviction. The people just left her. My GF at the time was a Veterinarian and one of the techs she worked with lived next door to the turds who left her. Heard her whining after a few days and "gained entery" to the back door...


Love my Healers








This is Gooseberry the best partner I could have ever had.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> our Sally was a tank...fearfully smart and quick. We rescued her when she was abandoned in an eviction. The people just left her. My GF at the time was a Veterinarian and one of the techs she worked with lived next door to the turds who left her. Heard her whining after a few days and "gained entery" to the back door...


How horrible for them to just abandon her. I can't think of a more telling way to determine whether someone is evil than seeing them do something like this. How hard is it to find someone to adopt, or even take the animal to a shelter? Either, while still heartbreaking for the animal, would be worlds more compassionate.

I suppose for Sally it was a blessing in disguise that as a result of a callous action she found a more caring set of parents who love her like she deserves.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Couple of weeks ago on North Rim of Gooseberry, right before weather went to shyte.


----------

